# [CHN] China | road infrastructure • 中国高速



## Hidden Dragon

Flyovers in Minhang district, Shanghai


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Highways in Changning district, Shanghai


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Flyovers in Xuhui district, Shanghai


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Highways in JingAn district, Shanghai


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Highways in JingAn district, Shanghai


----------



## michal1982

that is amaizing definitly the best highways on the world!!


----------



## Jai

Nice pics, though someone needs to tone the contrast and color on those pics _waaay_ down. Its like looking at highways in technicolor while on acid

The best freeways definately have to be in Germany and Denmark. Exquisitely maintained, well designed, and very efficiant. 

Of course, for the money they pour into them, they damn well better be


----------



## DrJoe

WTF were they tring to accomplish with this???


----------



## Jai

Could it be a test track for automobile manufacturers?


----------



## ChinaboyUSA

DrJoe said:


> WTF were they tring to accomplish with this???


Shanghai F1
If I am right, above is a view of the project (part of it is test track field)


----------



## Hidden Dragon

I heard that it is a car testing place for Shanghai VW company. In the pic belew, the factory in the back may be Shanghai VW. but I am not sure.


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Shanghai F1 is here:


----------



## Jai

I think Hidden Dragon is right.. I remember as a kid that Ford had something like that nearby greenfield village(?)

But whatever, it looks damn cool from the air :cheers1:


----------



## Chibcha2k

:eek2:

OMG....those highways are amazing....they are indeed impressive...


----------



## Effer

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Uh these highways dont look that much different from usa highways :?


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Highways in Anhui Province, not particularly impressive, but newly built


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Newly built highways in Nanjing


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Newly built highways in China, don't know where


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Newly built highways in China, don't know where


----------



## IDigFla85

Wow! Incredible. It is amazing to see such new, large and extensive freeways open and free of traffic. I betcha within 10-20 years, they all will be full. Are most of the construction companies foreign or Chinese?


----------



## Jose Luis

Quite impressive. The ones in Beijing look too crowded i wouldn't like to be stuck in there, are they always like that?


----------



## Hidden Dragon

IDigFla85 said:


> Wow! Incredible. It is amazing to see such new, large and extensive freeways open and free of traffic. I betcha within 10-20 years, they all will be full. Are most of the construction companies foreign or Chinese?


100% Chinese company


----------



## IDigFla85

Hey Hidden Dragon, another question. I am involved with earthwork projects over here in FL. Could you give me a few websites (that have some English writing, I am trying to learn Chinese) about Chinese companies that specialize in earthmoving and excavation? Moreover, if you know of any huge earthwork projects?


----------



## Gherkin

wow! those are probably unrivalled anywhere else in the world


----------



## Fern

Hidden Dragon said:


>


This is quite impressive!!


----------



## Hidden Dragon

IDigFla85 said:


> Hey Hidden Dragon, another question. I am involved with earthwork projects over here in FL. Could you give me a few websites (that have some English writing, I am trying to learn Chinese) about Chinese companies that specialize in earthmoving and excavation? Moreover, if you know of any huge earthwork projects?


Hi Idiggla85, I searched on the web and found that almost all the companies on earthmoving and excavation in China just have website in Chinese. I am sorry about that.


----------



## IDigFla85

Wow! That above brand new freeway must still not be opened! I cannot believe there is not a single car there. All our roads here in FL can't be built fast enough, as soon as they are done, instantly they become full of traffic. Interesting. Hey Hidden Dragon, thanks for checking anyways. If you find about any other unique projects, perhaps you could translate pics for me? Haha. Thanks.


----------



## zergcerebrates

Honestly, most of these roads does look better than US freeways. Although US freeways have more lanes they don't really beautify the sides and debris and trash are quite common along the freeway at least thats what it is in LA. From the pics Chinese freeway use mostly asphalt while here in the States we use mostly concrete. Concrete last longer but is not as smooth as asphalt. Asphalt on the other hand does look better because it brings out the lines. Chinese freeway junctions are huge.


----------



## satit28

totally wicked...........
why empty??.......


----------



## zonie

zergcerebrates said:


> From the pics Chinese freeway use mostly asphalt while here in the States we use mostly concrete. Concrete last longer but is not as smooth as asphalt. Asphalt on the other hand does look better because it brings out the lines.


I think most of these freeways are actually concrete, it's just that the colours in these pictures have been so exceedingly "technicoloured" from the original, as Jai pointed out before, that they look like asphalt.


----------



## tiger

satit28 said:


> totally wicked...........
> why empty??.......


Probably Under construction.


----------



## levinas by the store

i would never ever want other developing countries to emulate china,or go chinese waycos of huge environmental costs china has done indiscretely since it started developing,china has one of te world's worse environmental records.


----------



## Hidden Dragon

satit28 said:


> totally wicked...........
> why empty??.......


Almost all the photos are taken before they are open. When the roads are full of automobiles, I don't think they are so magnificent. So you are skeptical that China builds this for nothing? Good, keep thinking this way.


----------



## Hidden Dragon

I have more empty roads. This is in Shandong province.


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Empty roads in Hubei Province:


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Nearly empty roads in Zhejiang Province:


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Nearly empty roads in Yunnan province. China is too poor to afford another car on the road.


----------



## FM 2258

They look pretty cool but my heart still goes to my beloved Interstate and old U.S. Highway system. When it comes to fun driving, the U.S. is the place to be. China should play around with State/Provincial highway signs like you see in the U.S. and Canada.


----------



## YelloPerilo

^^^

When it comes to fun drinving, the US is a joke. Come to Germany and see what fun driving means. Just came to my office this morning drinving at average speed 160 km/h.


----------



## Monkey

These roads look like motorways in every developed country. What's so special about them?


----------



## londonindyboy

u guyz have the best highways i have ever seen they look even better then the ones in USA & UK.


----------



## Shado

zonie said:


> I think the shrubs growing in the highway medians, while decent looking, are very impractical. It makes the garbage-picker's job extremely dangerous, forcing them to walk along the freeway instead of inside the median. Also, this makes it more dangerous for drivers as well. Just put grass there instead.


Who has garbage pickers? I've never heard of such a thing....

It hadn't occured to me that people throw garbage out the window while going down a highway. Cigarette butts maybe, but damn Americans must be slobs if you require people to pick up after you on highways. I imagine in China they just execute you if you litter, so much easier on the environment, and no need to pay someone to pick up garbage.

Grassy median's in Australia are where 99.9% of fatalities occur on our higways. Someone gets tired driving late at night and crosses into oncoming traffic. Shrubs / steel barriers prevent this, at worst, you scratch up your car a little. Where there is no median there's just a concrete barrier. IMO a fairly dangerous 'space saving' measure, as they don't 'catch' cars that go off the road, but deflect them back into traffic. If they ever need to do work like picking up garbage, they'll shut down the inside lane and do it late at night. We have many shrubs growing down the middle of any highway with the room to have a median. (They make great hiding spots for speed enforcement cameras). None are as neatly groomed as the ones in the above pics, but I assume that's just for the opening. (Although maybe not, in Malaysia they had some really crappy roads, but the medians looked beautiful. )



> These roads look like motorways in every developed country. What's so special about them?


You have to go looking at our widest of wide motorways to find lanes as wide as those in these pics. I guess the biggest special though is that not many if any capitalist countries just out and out build an 8 lane motorway from scratch. Here they would start with a 2 lane, or at most 4 lane, and expand it over a few decades. Shows some great forward thinking, although with the population of China, forward thinking to American standards is quite dangerous long term. The world can't afford to support a population that size living such a resource heavy existance.

Some of the pics aren't nearly as impressive as others though.

Concrete lasts longer than Asphalt becuase it doesn't absorb water, and the surface doesn't 'lift' like Asphalt does when water runs under it. The downside is that it's harder, and so much noisier. One of the biggest highways in my area has concrete 'sections' (where they don't want to have to replace it for a very long time or there's likely to be more water run off). Those living several hundred meters away in the hills have complained about the increase in noise.

There's longer lasting water-resistant Asphalt too, it is unfortunatley gaining some bad press lately as there have been 47 deaths in 3 years on a stretch since it was upgraded with the new Asphalt.

Speaking of safety etc. One thing I notice is the absence of 'reflectors' in the lane markings. Here all highways have them (and most roads), no matter how remote (and there are some 500 miles from the nearest town). You wouldn't notice them 99% of the time, but when it's raining heavily white line markings dissapear quite easily, and all you have to keep you in your lane is the light from the reflectors.


----------



## zonie

Shado said:


> Who has garbage pickers? I've never heard of such a thing....


There are thousands of highway maintenance workers in China doing various different tasks, including gardening and picking up trash. They are out there daily to keep things looking pretty.


----------



## zergcerebrates

Shado said:


> Who has garbage pickers? I've never heard of such a thing....
> 
> It hadn't occured to me that people throw garbage out the window while going down a highway. Cigarette butts maybe, but damn Americans must be slobs if you require people to pick up after you on highways. I imagine in China they just execute you if you litter, so much easier on the environment, and no need to pay someone to pick up garbage.
> 
> Grassy median's in Australia are where 99.9% of fatalities occur on our higways. Someone gets tired driving late at night and crosses into oncoming traffic. Shrubs / steel barriers prevent this, at worst, you scratch up your car a little. Where there is no median there's just a concrete barrier. IMO a fairly dangerous 'space saving' measure, as they don't 'catch' cars that go off the road, but deflect them back into traffic. If they ever need to do work like picking up garbage, they'll shut down the inside lane and do it late at night. We have many shrubs growing down the middle of any highway with the room to have a median. (They make great hiding spots for speed enforcement cameras). None are as neatly groomed as the ones in the above pics, but I assume that's just for the opening. (Although maybe not, in Malaysia they had some really crappy roads, but the medians looked beautiful. )
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go looking at our widest of wide motorways to find lanes as wide as those in these pics. I guess the biggest special though is that not many if any capitalist countries just out and out build an 8 lane motorway from scratch. Here they would start with a 2 lane, or at most 4 lane, and expand it over a few decades. Shows some great forward thinking, although with the population of China, forward thinking to American standards is quite dangerous long term. The world can't afford to support a population that size living such a resource heavy existance.
> 
> Some of the pics aren't nearly as impressive as others though.
> 
> Concrete lasts longer than Asphalt becuase it doesn't absorb water, and the surface doesn't 'lift' like Asphalt does when water runs under it. The downside is that it's harder, and so much noisier. One of the biggest highways in my area has concrete 'sections' (where they don't want to have to replace it for a very long time or there's likely to be more water run off). Those living several hundred meters away in the hills have complained about the increase in noise.
> 
> There's longer lasting water-resistant Asphalt too, it is unfortunatley gaining some bad press lately as there have been 47 deaths in 3 years on a stretch since it was upgraded with the new Asphalt.
> 
> Speaking of safety etc. One thing I notice is the absence of 'reflectors' in the lane markings. Here all highways have them (and most roads), no matter how remote (and there are some 500 miles from the nearest town). You wouldn't notice them 99% of the time, but when it's raining heavily white line markings dissapear quite easily, and all you have to keep you in your lane is the light from the reflectors.


I'm surprised you've never heard of garbage pickers. Although their job titles aren't necessarily that, theres certainly people picking up debris or garbage along freeways. As for the freeways trust me they're asphalt. You can tell because they have no connecting lines between concrete slabs, and in some detail picks you can actually see that its asphalt.


----------



## minime

sorry mate, not impressed at all...


----------



## AcesHigh

sequoias said:


> nice freeways, but not too impressive. China doesn't have as many cars as in the United states, so maybe in a few years or in a decade or so, it will be lot of cars in rural China. American freeways are busy, even in rural areas. I don't see many cars in rural area of China in the pictures. I-90 6 lane freeway over snoquailimie pass in Washington state gets average of 26,000 cars a day, one of the busiest mountain pass in the US.



6 lanes for only 26.000 cars a day????

the BR-116 road connecting the metro area of Porto Alegre in Brasil deals with 130.000 cars per day with only 4 lanes (2 in each direction)


----------



## Shado

zergcerebrates said:


> I'm surprised you've never heard of garbage pickers. Although their job titles aren't necessarily that, theres certainly people picking up debris or garbage along freeways. As for the freeways trust me they're asphalt. You can tell because they have no connecting lines between concrete slabs, and in some detail picks you can actually see that its asphalt.


I'm surprised because while travelling on freeways here in Australia I've never once seen anyone picking up garbage on freeways, not during the day, not at night, never. I'm not saying our freeways are totally without any garbage at all (I'll bet there's quite a few million cigarette butts out there). But people aren't throwing garbage out the window to the extent that requires people to be paid pick it up. Maybe it's a cultural thing.

Plants down the middle of freeways here are allowed to grow to be quite large, none are the neatly trimmed shrubs you see in China or Malaysia. 

That said, down roads here (not freeways), I have seen people picking up garbage, and trimming shrubs to look nice. Perhaps it's a safety issue here that prevents people from doing the same on highways. If any work was to be done in the median, the inner lane/s must be shut down for safety reasons, so work is seldom done.


----------



## unusualfire

It's amazing what cheap labor can get you these days.


----------



## Xing500

...the best thing to come out of the Nazi Germany.

Seriously though, as an American, yes, this is very impressive. They are better kept than ours, but if they have less traffic, than it's no surprise they are kept well. However, this is China, and something tells me that's not the case.


----------



## Caliguy2005

China's Highways are definately more attractive than the one's here in The U.S...it seems like China's Designs in everything are so Futuristic and Unique.


----------



## pflo777

does anybody have a map of china with all these new, western standart highways on it, and maybe a secon map, where you can see what they want to build?


----------



## De Snor

any possibility to show this road on a map plz ?


----------



## Minato ku

china freeways look like french freeways. they are similar
-french freeways








-china freeways








but china freeways are more recent and has less circulation.


----------



## FM 2258

Caliguy2005 said:


> China's Highways are definately more attractive than the one's here in The U.S...it seems like China's Designs in everything are so Futuristic and Unique.


I actually like our U.S. freeways better than any other place.


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

these highways are indeed the best i have ever seen, by far surpasses the US!!!


----------



## Caliguy2005

The U.S does have some impressive freeways,but the Chinese freeways impress me more.


FM 2258 said:


> I actually like our U.S. freeways better than any other place.


----------



## rzj2000

china!~~~~~~~~SHENDA !(SHENYANG-DALIAN)


----------



## rzj2000

SHENDA TOO!


----------



## rzj2000

HANGNING!(HANGZHOU-NANJING)


----------



## rzj2000

ALL CHINA highways!~~


----------



## rzj2000

highways in fujian


----------



## rzj2000

in ningbo!


----------



## rzj2000




----------



## sequoias

AcesHigh said:


> 6 lanes for only 26.000 cars a day????
> 
> the BR-116 road connecting the metro area of Porto Alegre in Brasil deals with 130.000 cars per day with only 4 lanes (2 in each direction)


This is a mountain pass, not in the middle of the city. You're going over a mountain pass from Seattle going over the Cascade mountain range to central and East WA. The snow there in the winter is real bad, sometimes. The 3rd lane is for semi trucks/big rigs going up hill and down hill, lots of truckers go over that pass. The 4 lanes are mostly used by cars. I know 26,000 (average of 4,000 vehicles per hour) isn't lot, but it's a lot for a mountain pass, more in the summer and less in the winter. There is a lot of wildlife that get killed by lot of cars going over that pass. 130,000 cars a day, is that a mountain pass or a road thru the country? 130,000 a day is kinda a congested road with only 4 lanes, with morning and afternoon rush hours, typical for 4 lane highways.


----------



## VansTripp

sequoias said:


> This is a mountain pass, not in the middle of the city. You're going over a mountain pass from Seattle going over the Cascade mountain range to central and East WA. The snow there in the winter is real bad, sometimes. The 3rd lane is for semi trucks/big rigs going up hill and down hill, lots of truckers go over that pass. The 4 lanes are mostly used by cars. I know 26,000 isn't lot, but it's a lot for a mountain pass, more in the summer and less in the winter.


I disagree :bash:


----------



## VansTripp

sequoias said:


> This is a mountain pass, not in the middle of the city. You're going over a mountain pass from Seattle going over the Cascade mountain range to central and East WA. The snow there in the winter is real bad, sometimes. The 3rd lane is for semi trucks/big rigs going up hill and down hill, lots of truckers go over that pass. The 4 lanes are mostly used by cars. I know 26,000 (average of 4,000 vehicles per hour) isn't lot, but it's a lot for a mountain pass, more in the summer and less in the winter. There is a lot of wildlife that get killed by lot of cars going over that pass. 130,000 cars a day, is that a mountain pass or a road thru the country? 130,000 a day is kinda a congested road with only 4 lanes, with morning and afternoon rush hours, typical for 4 lane highways.


Edited again :lol: I can see ur post.


----------



## goschio

Those chinese motorways look very europena IMO. American motorways have mostly this wide green middle division while european ones have this narrow one with shrubs and stuff. And of course the asphalt reminds me about europe.


----------



## Caliguy2005

I notice some people on here wondering why so many freeways are being built and there's not enough traffic...well the Chinese are preparing ahead of what will eventually happen..as China continues to modernize ,China will one day become the country with the largest amount of vehicles.


----------



## ryanr

These highways are impressive! China's highway system is quite expansive already...


----------



## null

*OFFICIAL:Chinese Freeways!★Diversity at its BEST!★[中国高速主帖]*


----------



## null




----------



## null




----------



## null

more are coming soon :sleepy:


----------



## IDigFla85

*Beautiful but Scary....*

Hey Null,
Thanks for the excellent post. It has been a while since we saw some of China's brand new and beautiful freeways. I can't help though and shudder while browsing through these and think about energy prices. After what has happened recently, I hope it only gives agencies and governments a wake up slap to the face that we need to invest more and more in improving our energy resource situation! I can only imagine that once these highways are filled to the brim with traffic how much faster the world's oil will dissappear. If we wish to continue using these freeways and the system of personal vehicles, we must invest better in alternative fuels such as hydrogen. Let me know what everyone thinks, and by all means Null, please keep posting! This is an outstanding collection of pics.


----------



## rzj2000

中国效益最好的高速　沪杭甬高速　有吗？？


----------



## IDigFla85

*Help*



rzj2000 said:


> 中国效益最好的高速　沪杭甬高速　有吗？？


Hey Rjz, forgive my ignorance but could you please translate?


----------



## dingyunyang179

Freeways pictures of Xinjiang.
This freeway passed through the desert.
Wind-driven generators covered the roadside entirely.


----------



## dingyunyang179

minime said:


> sorry mate, not impressed at all...


Freeway pictures of Xinjiang.
This freeway passed through the desert.
Wind-driven generators covered the roadside entirely.


----------



## United-States-of-America

They're impressive because they're new. American freeways are old, so they're not as impressive.


----------



## .SAMANTHA~

yeah um sure whatever!


----------



## jd_bond

Considering the fact that china is a third world nation, these highways are better than most. And they will be busy soon (once chinese learn the idea of travelling by car).


----------



## PotatoGuy

Hidden Dragon said:


> This is in Shanghai. What is it?


what the hell is that???


----------



## Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm

Too bad drivers in China don't know what those lines on the road are for...

... Yeah, you Chinese forumers know EXACTLY what I'm talking about!


----------



## PotatoGuy

^^ lol, sooooo true. Also..

ALL THOSE ROADS ARE EMPTY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.gugls

:eek2: impresive, just keep building it..! i love watching those empty highways, gimme more!!


----------



## ChinaboyUSA

Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm said:


> Too bad drivers in China don't know what those lines on the road are for...
> 
> ... Yeah, you Chinese forumers know EXACTLY what I'm talking about!


I don't know what you talk about?


----------



## Filter

strange....


----------



## DrJoe

I imagine in a few years they will regret all the landscaping that was done, no way they will be able to keep that groomed.


----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000




----------



## CarolBrissy

Xing500 said:


> ...the best thing to come out of the Nazi Germany.
> 
> Seriously though, as an American, yes, this is very impressive. They are better kept than ours, but if they have less traffic, than it's no surprise they are kept well. However, this is China, and something tells me that's not the case.



Some basic knowledge about China's freeways.
1) They cost $$$, big time, for drivers. Each stretch costs something between $4 to 10$. While certain turnpikes on the east coast costs toll, most of the freeways in our country is entirely free. As far as I remember, most freeways in western Europe (except UK) are free too. 
2) The reason why these Chinese freeways cost tolls because they are brand new. Understandably, the investor needs to get his money back.
3) Because these freeways are brand new, you cannot compare these brand new infrastructure to old existing infrastructure of the developed worlds. And mind you, they are NOT well kept at all. I myself have traveled on some freeways in eastern China between Shanghai and Hangzhou and Ningbo etc, that were built within 5 years, you will see quite a few potholes that are left unfilled.
4) Building freeways is a big FACE project and GDP generator for local governments (面子工程）. The chiefs at a local government is evaluated by his boss (not by his people) on how much GDP is generated a year. Also, when his boss comes to visit the local area, infrastructure projects always leave the most favorable impression. 
5) My civil engineering friends informed me that freeway architects in China care about aesthetics, especially the aerial view, more than anything. All freeway designs must be approved by the local government heads who are mostly NOT civil engineers nor architects, and they usually demand the freeways to look very pleasing from the air. That is why you see lots of nice aerial photos of freeways that don't seem to make sense from traffic point of view.

Roads are not the most impressive structures that the Chinese built. The most impressive buildings are usually the government office. They soar several hundred meters high, taking very avant garde shapes and costing hundreds of millions of dollars. The most expensive building in China is most likely an administrative office of the local government.


----------



## Sinjin P.

China....:applause:


----------



## ZARDOZ

I may have missed this elsewhere in the topic, but does anybody know what speed limits are posted? If speed zoning practices are in concert with the rest of the world, I would assume 120 - 130 Kph.


----------



## Vortox

DrJoe said:


> I imagine in a few years they will regret all the landscaping that was done, no way they will be able to keep that groomed.



thats exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## IDigFla85

Rzj, can't see your pics! Please repost.


----------



## great prairie

they look like freeways???


----------



## xDieselJockx

PotatoGuy said:


> what the hell is that???


My thoughts exactly, it does look nice and clean but it's empty and seems to have no real purpose, it's like a nature/road parks for cars and lousy drivers..LOL


----------



## Lankosher

To me, all those roads look pretty impressive. 
Do any of you have any estimation of total lenght of chinese motorways?
how many kilometers do they build a year????


----------



## baersworth

xDieselJockx said:


> My thoughts exactly, it does look nice and clean but it's empty and seems to have no real purpose, it's like a nature/road parks for cars and lousy drivers..LOL


Most of the photos were taken before the roads are officially opened. Even in North America, not every highway is crowded with cars. I drove from SFX to Alaska, most of the time I did not see another car. The speed limit in China is usually 110 Km/hr., but people usually travel in the region of 150 -180 km/hr., the police in China does not care much about speeding. :cheers:


----------



## zonie

baersworth said:


> the police in China does not care much about speeding. :cheers:


Yeah, it's the only country I've seen where people can actually honk and flash their lights at the police car ahead while tailgating, then blow by them in anger without fearing consequence, hehe.


----------



## Sarcasm

FM 2258 said:


> They look pretty cool but my heart still goes to my beloved Interstate and old U.S. Highway system. When it comes to fun driving, the U.S. is the place to be. China should play around with State/Provincial highway signs like you see in the U.S. and Canada.


Have you been smoking something or what? I think you need to leave the states for a while. If you like fun driving you'd better come to Europe. Driving in U.S. *SUCKS BIG TIME. * Interstates are crowded with *boorish, fat, morons* and* dumb farmers * driving their shity american minivans and pick-up trucks that also serve as their dining rooms for consumption of manure quality McDonalds food. Oh, not to mention that the speed limit in most places is between *65-70 mph*. So you have a bunch of *dense idiots who change lanes without blinkers, loiter beside semi trucks, blocking the left lanes used for passing by faster cars.* There is no culture of driving to speak off. People don't know basic rules of the road and there is total lack of driving discipline. If a guy wants to take 10 minutes to pass a truck he will.


----------



## rzj2000

Guizhou (Qingzhen-Huangguoshu)


----------



## rzj2000

small city Nantong


----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000

http://unn.people.com.cn/mediafile/200408/20/F2004082018143400000.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## rzj2000




----------



## juan_en_el_valle

I was really impressed by China's infrastructure. Well, in the wild west, e.g., Chongging or Hubei, the road conditions is still not as good as in the east.


----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000

中国高速公路总里程位居世界第二
中国高速公路总里程位居世界第二
中国高速公路总里程位居世界第二
中国高速公路总里程位居世界第二
中国高速公路总里程位居世界第二
中国高速公路总里程位居世界第二


----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000




----------



## snake

Most of the pictures were shot right before or after the openness of the roads, when looks brand new and very little traffics usually. However many of the routes picked up traffic pretty fast and some of them are jamed with cars and truck quite often.

China adds about 5,000km newly built expressways every year, and in addition another 5,000km 1st-grade highways (4+ lanes but not fully access-controlled).


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## chrishung

Heard that china has one of the highest traffic accident rate in the world. Has anything been done to lower it?


----------



## jd_bond

snake said:


> I like this Urumqi to Turfan expressway in Xinjiang
> pictures from this thread
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=272348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xinjiang roads



4 lane expressway?? traffic must be really non-existent...


----------



## heavyzakura334

i love the green spaces between the highways... here in the US some cities fail to have such areas as parks or accesible green reas... I wish we had more stuff like that... or do we??? here in the Bay Area we really dont... I dunno bout other states...


----------



## nex

rzj2000 said:


> ALL CHINA highways!~~


Can somebody translate the conventions in that map please, what are the roads in red ? green? and the others...Have they all at least 2x2 lanes? 
Some i believe are still projects like the one between PRChina and Taiwan. 

thanks

ps:impressive anyway :eek2:


----------



## Barragon

how many!!


----------



## jd_bond

heavyzakura334 said:


> i love the green spaces between the highways... here in the US some cities fail to have such areas as parks or accesible green reas... I wish we had more stuff like that... or do we??? here in the Bay Area we really dont... I dunno bout other states...



it's nowhere really...But american highways are so old. Sadly the new ones are not take the hint either (ohh yeah texas highways...)


----------



## DrJoe

nice pix


----------



## maldini

er_juli said:


> I wish they will fill with cars soon


China is already one of the largest automobile market. Some of the photos were taken before the highways were officially opened.


----------



## Burnout 3

Does china have any toll highways, if so can i see some pics of them.


----------



## CarolBrissy

Almost all highways in China are tolled. What do you think China is? A communist country?


----------



## Handsome




----------



## rzj2000

China will more more highways ~!will be is No.1 in the world~


----------



## rzj2000

ZIJI DING


----------



## rzj2000

如果谁有新的 可以帖上来呀


----------



## staff

China has the most impressive highways in the world...


----------



## koyer

CarolBrissy said:


> Almost all highways in China are tolled. What do you think China is? A communist country?


In other countries most of highways is free.But I think in China that's not forever,just like telephone,the one who use early(new) should pay more.I think traffic and telephone those kinds of things,only enlarge to a certain scale can bring profit ,so who use earlier should pay more.


----------



## matthewcs

Haha..I think that if anyone proposed a highway like that in Canada, half the country would have an enviromental hernia :S....Canada really doesn't have highways like that...i mean, our No 1 was almost widened to four lanes, but that didn't happen. (I know, Toronto has massive 8 lane monsters, but it's in a city so)


----------



## Alle

good to make these investments (building highways/freeways) already. As there will be growin traffic for sure.


----------



## DrJoe

matthewcs said:


> Haha..I think that if anyone proposed a highway like that in Canada, half the country would have an enviromental hernia :S....Canada really doesn't have highways like that...i mean, our No 1 was almost widened to four lanes, but that didn't happen. (I know, Toronto has massive 8 lane monsters, but it's in a city so)


Huh?? Ontario and Quebec are connected with numerous large highways like this.


----------



## muchbetter

DrJoe said:


> Well they are brand new so I hope they look better, the US Interstate system was also brand new at one time but things get old. In 50 years China will be faced with the same problems as the US trying to maintain an old system.


China applies totally different road maintenence system from US. all maintenence fee come from car drivers who submit them each year. The roads are indeed like what the pictures show. A friend from Now York kept saying ,"great highway" when we drove a car from Beijing to another city, Shijiazhuang; However, we get used to it.


----------



## muchbetter

Canada doesn't need massive highways because of scarce population. I rarely saw many cars when I drove from Toronto to Halifax through Montreal, Quebec ,but across the US border to Boston, The road is full of trucks and cars either at night or daytime. No wonder, american highways get old quickly.


----------



## lumpia

中国新高速 look really nice.. but how come there are hardly any cars driving down them in some of the pics? is it because those pics are of highways in the western part of China? 

they're good! kay:


----------



## DrJoe

muchbetter said:


> Canada doesn't need massive highways because of scarce population. I rarely saw many cars when I drove from Toronto to Halifax through Montreal, Quebec ,but across the US border to Boston, The road is full of trucks and cars either at night or daytime. No wonder, american highways get old quickly.



Are you sure you drove through Toronto??? It has many larger highways than the ones shown here. Infact it has the busiest in all of North America.

Toronto










Toronto to Montreal is basically any combination of this


----------



## Intoxication

Looking at theses highways make me dizzy


----------



## neilio

matthewcs said:


> Haha..I think that if anyone proposed a highway like that in Canada, half the country would have an enviromental hernia :S....Canada really doesn't have highways like that...i mean, our No 1 was almost widened to four lanes, but that didn't happen. (I know, Toronto has massive 8 lane monsters, but it's in a city so)


first off...the only place there is a need for big highways in Canada is in the cities....look at the 400 series highways they are huge. 8 lanes? Try 16 and 12 and 10 for all the 400 highways.


----------



## muchbetter

DrJoe said:


> Are you sure you drove through Toronto??? It has many larger highways than the ones shown here. Infact it has the busiest in all of North America.
> 
> Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto to Montreal is basically any combination of this


I am not talking about HWY 401 or DVP. The road from Toronto to Montreal during holiday period is busy like what you showed in pictures, But out of Monteal, heading forward to Quebec, River loupe, Edmunston, Fredericton.... , you won't see many cars in front of or behind you.


----------



## ferrariguy

They look good, but they are definately not the best highways in the world and thats for sure.


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Road in Tibet


----------



## SkyView

Tibet rocks !
That's like driving on the moon...


----------



## C|2azyCanuck

That tibet road looks sweet. I'm all about wild rural, mountainous highways. Check out the icefields parkway in Jasper and Banff. One of the worlds best.


----------



## Hidden Dragon

^ Amazing views of Jasper and Banff!


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Two more tibet road pics


----------



## warwickland

oh my god, we've lost our minds


----------



## zergcerebrates

jd_bond said:


> 4 lane expressway?? traffic must be really non-existent...



One has to consider the location of these expressways. The freeway from LA to Vegas is also a 4 lane road, why need a 6 or 8 lane road when demand is not there? In urban areas of China freeways are 8 lanes in some areas they even have 10 lanes, did you look at all the photos?


----------



## General Huo

World's longest highway (550km) inside world 2nd largest mobile desert Talimu in Xinjiang. And China is building another longer one (maybe it's already built.)


----------



## General Huo

走近新疆：世界最长流动沙漠公路全线绿化 



2005年09月09日03:33 【字号 大 中 小】【留言】【论坛】【打印】【关闭】 










这是横贯沙漠公路两侧的绿化带（9月7日摄）。

新华社记者摄 


　　·塔里木沙漠公路地理位置请见新疆地图

　　一条长436公里、宽约72-78米、横贯被称为“死亡之海”的新疆塔克拉玛干沙漠南北的绿化带2005年6月全面建成。这条绿化带建在塔里木沙漠公路两侧，它对保护沙漠公路、改善生态环境、拉动南疆经济的发展都具有重大意义。

　　塔里木沙漠公路横穿世界上最大的流动性沙漠——塔克拉玛干沙漠，在绿化带建成前经常受到流沙侵蚀路基路面和沙丘压埋公路的影响。1994年，科研人员开始进行防沙绿化先导试验，利用地下水造林，并筛选出柽柳、沙拐枣、梭梭等一批适应沙漠环境的造林树种。1999年完成生物防沙试验工程，2001年建成防护林生态示范工程，为实现沙漠公路的全线绿化奠定了基础。2003年7月，总投资2.2亿元的沙漠公路绿化工程开工建设。

　　塔里木沙漠公路绿化工程全线采用滴水灌溉技术，年耗水总量不超过600万立方米；防护林生态工程栽植苗木总量达到1800余万株，林带总面积3000余公顷。这条绿化带的建成，带动了沙漠公路客流的增长，饭馆、旅社、商铺等纷纷在沿途落户，塔里木盆地的野生动物也开始沿着这条绿色通道迁移和繁殖。



















9月7日，塔西南昆仑实业绿化分公司职工郭自亮在检测滴灌设备。









9月7日，工人在沙漠公路绿化带旁打草格子。在新勘探的石油基地附近仍然用打草格子的方式治沙。









这是落户在沙漠公路旁的第一家“大漠酒店”（9月7日摄）。









这是塔中沙漠植物园为沙漠绿化工程培育的沙漠植物（9月7日摄）。









这是车辆在塔里木沙漠公路上行驶（9月7日摄）。









这是在沙漠里被绿树鲜花环绕着的塔中油田（9月7日摄）。


----------



## rzj2000

NEW ！NEW ！NEW ！ HIGHWAY ！！！FROM HANGZHOU TO QIANDAO LAKE （千岛湖）TO HUANG MOUNTAIN （黄山）


----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000




----------



## IDigFla85

Whoa! Great shots as always, RZJ! Hey those pics of the highway in the desert - what are all those patterns of plants in the middle? Are those to prevent wind erosion?


----------



## Hidden Dragon

IDigFla85 said:


> Whoa! Great shots as always, RZJ! Hey those pics of the highway in the desert - what are all those patterns of plants in the middle? Are those to prevent wind erosion?


Yes, exactly


----------



## Hidden Dragon

New road in Tibet


----------



## SUNNY_

SkyView said:


> Tibet rocks !
> That's like driving on the moon...


Have you been to moon.


----------



## rzj2000

New Highway Jin（金华）-Li（丽水）-Wen(温州）


----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000




----------



## rzj2000




----------



## nex

General Huo said:


> World's longest highway (550km) inside world 2nd largest mobile desert Talimu in Xinjiang. And China is building another longer one (maybe it's already built.)


General Huo can you post a map of all the China highways like these ones from Xinjiang? Just to have a general idea of your country roads...whats new what under construction etc..

thanks in advance 

sorry this one


----------



## General Huo

China is building at least 5000 new expressways every year. There is no such updated maps to show all u/c from what I know.

New expwy leading to Vietnam is going to open


----------



## Hidden Dragon

New express way in China


----------



## Hidden Dragon

New express way in China


----------



## Hidden Dragon

In 15 years or less, China's highway system should be like this:

Red line: radial highway from Beijing
Blue line: West <-> East
Green line: North <-> South


----------



## davidwei01

*New highway opening this month (12/2005): ChangDe - ZhangJiaJie*


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

some only very a few of new expressways built in this year



































金丽温高速公路丽水境内雄姿









绿色“金丽温”









金丽温高速公路隧隧相连


----------



## didu

^^ I don't want to be stuck in that kind of traffic.


----------



## Blackraven

Yikes!!! 

IMO, to avoid a situation(s) like that, China should persuade people to ride trains/mass transit.

Seriously, it looks as if the traffic there is worst than here in Manila and it's a real pain in the @$$ just to wait in minutes due to numerous delays & stuff.

I mean if the Philippines is already the #1 most traffic nation in the world, then what more with the above???

No one wants to spend eight hours just travelling in a car when your journey is 10 km. away.

In the case of China, mass transit/trains should be made as the driving force of their country's transportation (so that there would be lesser cars on the road and lesser pollution too.)


----------



## maldini

sequoias said:


> nice freeways, but not too impressive.


Please show us some impressive highways.


----------



## UD2

holy... that reminds me of rush hour on the 401 in Toronto...

20 lanes of endless gridlock... pretty impressive for the population I must say...

funny how the Beijing traffic always look far worse from the air than on the ground... even if the avg speed is only 13km/h city wide... I guess that's a good thing

I was born in Beijing BTW...

朋友们。。好图。。。顶啦!


----------



## anomkurnia

Chino_waro said:


> some of those pictures look like race tracks... they look over done...but look good no doubt


 wuih....do you see something strange? Where are the cars? these looks like this remind me of driving in need for speed game. Just like a race track.

Do the highways in China look like this?


----------



## simontse1992

sequoias said:


> nice freeways, but not too impressive. China doesn't have as many cars as in the United states, so maybe in a few years or in a decade or so, it will be lot of cars in rural China. American freeways are busy, even in rural areas. I don't see many cars in rural area of China in the pictures. I-90 6 lane freeway over snoquailimie pass in Washington state gets average of 26,000 cars a day, one of the busiest mountain pass in the US.



But Hong Kong has the busiest road system in the world.

*AMERICA IS NOT THE BEST !!*


----------



## xXx carlos xXx

been to beijing myself.. and i find their freeways ok.... its nice


----------



## khoojyh

is that all the highway in China are constrcuted by China`s companay???


----------



## davidwei01

khoojyh said:


> is that all the highway in China are constrcuted by China`s companay???


I believe so.


----------



## hkth

Xinhua News:
Shaanxi to build more expressways in next 15 years


----------



## hkth

Xinhua news:
New highway traversing Taklimakan Desert to be completed


----------



## davidwei01

*China highway pictures*

my favorite pictues, don't know if some have been posted before.

*Beijing 5th and 6th Ring road highway*
































































highway near the Great Wall


----------



## davidwei01

*Highway in Shanxi Taihang mountains*


----------



## davidwei01

*Runyang highway bridge*


----------



## davidwei01

*Xiyagou, Shanxi*
It's definitely not highway, but must be a very interesting experience to ride on!

Driving in the mountains

































An exciting ride

































Finally see a car









Look at the holes on the cliff, roads inside!


----------



## oskarj

They dont have cars in China? the roads are completely empty.


----------



## davidwei01

oskarj said:


> They dont have cars in China? the roads are completely empty.


Most highway pictures were taken when those roads were just completed. You can see all those expressways are pretty new. Expressways only started being built in China 10 years ago. That explains why they are empty. Actually some of inter-city highways are so crowded now that people have to choose alternate tranportation methods.


----------



## Jue

Intercity driving is very expensive in China relative to other forms of transport; in the city, congestion often makes rail a faster alternative when available.

What amazes me is how China does not have any high-capacity motorways in urban areas. The widest I have seen is only 8 lanes, 4 on each side. Do they design these roads knowing well they will be dysfunctional within 15 years as car ownership grows?

It's a pity. In the States they are building 18-lane behemoths.


----------



## UD2

Jue said:


> Intercity driving is very expensive in China relative to other forms of transport; in the city, congestion often makes rail a faster alternative when available.
> 
> What amazes me is how China does not have any high-capacity motorways in urban areas. The widest I have seen is only 8 lanes, 4 on each side. Do they design these roads knowing well they will be dysfunctional within 15 years as car ownership grows?
> 
> It's a pity. In the States they are building 18-lane behemoths.


well, would the US still be building that if building 1 km of an additional lane would mean the relocation of 10,000 people? I don't see them building 18 lane highways in downtown LA. 

The Chinese government would love to build wider roads, makes the traffic run faster and the officals look better, but where are they gonna put the people? 

Also remember that that word public transportation in China is not the same as public transportation in the US. Bus routes in beijing runs from 1 to 979 (highest I've seen), and they are dirt cheap even by Chinese standards. I bet you've never seen a 24 bus convoy before...


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Winding-up road in Zhangjiajie, Hunan province


----------



## muchbetter

^
Oh, what a snake road!


----------



## ChinaboyUSA

It is funny that *sometimes* it is much easier for the non-Chinese to accept the change of China but on the contrary overseas Chinese are just hard to accept or even believe.( I mean *some* of them according to the locationif I am right).


----------



## LtBk

China's highway system looks impresive but they should do something about their terrible drivers.


----------



## Æsahættr

Even with all the interchanges that are extremely complez there is still gridlocked?

Are the highways controlled-access?


----------



## miamicanes

Awesome roads! :banana2:

If Texas were a country, it would easily have the world's best roads, hands down, by every meaningful standard (size, capacity, design, and aesthetics)... but China wouldn't be far behind (the bridges are particularly nice). Florida's newest and most recently-rebuilt roads are pretty nice, too... but Florida's oldest roads (and particularly its oldest interchanges) utterly suck.

Freeways in the northeastern US are just plain ugly... stomach-turningly-ugly, in most cases. Even the new and newly-rebuilt ones. Some of the bridges I saw in New York looked like they had chunks literally falling off, bolts missing, four thousand layers of gray paint over rust and corrosion, and lots & lots of duct tape. (OK, I'm kidding about the duct tape. Maybe.)


----------



## Adamantium

Hidden Dragon said:


> Winding-up road in Zhangjiajie, Hunan province


Anybody watch Initial D? Let's see Takumi tackle THESE! HAHAHA


----------



## Mosaic

really awesome and amazing highways.


----------



## OtAkAw

Hidden Dragon said:


> Winding-up road in Zhangjiajie, Hunan province


THIS IS CRAZY!


----------



## UD2

ChinaboyUSA said:


> It is funny that *sometimes* it is much easier for the non-Chinese to accept the change of China but on the contrary overseas Chinese are just hard to accept or even believe.( I mean *some* of them according to the locationif I am right).



huh?


----------



## Mosaic

It's extremely dangerous highway.


----------



## FM 2258

Hidden Dragon said:


> Winding-up road in Zhangjiajie, Hunan province


I want to drive on that road. The place looks beautiful.


----------



## hzkiller

shenyang------dandong highway~


----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## Paddington

hzkiller said:


>


That looks almost exactly like the Southern Tier Expressway I-86 in New York State.


----------



## Jue

UD2 said:


> well, would the US still be building that if building 1 km of an additional lane would mean the relocation of 10,000 people? I don't see them building 18 lane highways in downtown LA.
> 
> The Chinese government would love to build wider roads, makes the traffic run faster and the officals look better, but where are they gonna put the people?
> 
> Also remember that that word public transportation in China is not the same as public transportation in the US. Bus routes in beijing runs from 1 to 979 (highest I've seen), and they are dirt cheap even by Chinese standards. I bet you've never seen a 24 bus convoy before...


24 bus convoy? In Beijing? Haven't seen _that_ before, and I spend plenty of time in China. They only bus convoy that size I've seen was during the Hurricane Rita evacuation. :lol: What I meant was that Chinese highways should have had wider right-of-ways from when skyscrapers weren't built yet. It only takes 12m to add four lanes. Maybe the situation will improve once U/C underground lines are complete, since rail transit in Beijing currently sucks, and the city is very large for bus coverage. As for Shanghai highways, I have no pity. The city is several times denser than Beijing, and people shouldn't hesitate to take buses.


----------



## UD2

Shanghai and Beijing has around the same density.

as for wider intercity highways, certainly they should do that. But think about it from a political and economical point of view. The people doesn't think about future planning, if you build a 6 lane highways and while a 4 lane is more than enough, questions are going to be asked.

You can say future planning, others will say you're showing off. 

but nevertheless, I get your point.


----------



## Jue

UD2 said:


> Shanghai and Beijing has around the same density.
> 
> as for wider intercity highways, certainly they should do that. But think about it from a political and economical point of view. The people doesn't think about future planning, if you build a 6 lane highways and while a 4 lane is more than enough, questions are going to be asked.
> 
> You can say future planning, others will say you're showing off.
> 
> but nevertheless, I get your point.


If communist administrative fiat can't push through "future planning", then the heavens help us. :lol:

Beijing is less dense. You can tell simply by looking. If that doesn't work, try walking a distance.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

The roads-in-rock-mountains look like the ones in Need4Speed ahaha


----------



## sravan2569

Sir Costa said:


> The answer is very simple:
> 
> No, it doesn't.


china is right hand drive?


----------



## kashyap3

no i think India and Britain are the only countries with right hand drive


----------



## Ohno

^^
China is the right-hand-drive country too.


----------



## London_2006

kashyap3 said:


> no i think India and Britain are the only countries with right hand drive


And Pakistan, Japan, Australia, South Africa I think too.


----------



## sjinadasa

^^and almost all asian countries afaik


----------



## YelloPerilo

sjinadasa said:


> ^^and almost all asian countries afaik


Not in China and Indochina.


----------



## cyberjaya

London_2006 said:


> And Pakistan, Japan, Australia, South Africa I think too.


And Hongkong and Malaysia.


----------



## WhiteMagick

Cyprus too


----------



## Jiangwho




----------



## Jiangwho

pflo777 said:


> i know that almost no one will be able to answer the question, but why the hell didnt they just build a short tunnel instead of that loop?
> A tunnel over there would have been quite short.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scouserd:


 :bash: :bash: 
:bash: :bash:


----------



## AmherstMan

They are cool. But wait and see what they look like when they are about 10 years old.


----------



## hzkiller

Taizhou---Hangzhou~By Highway!260KM TIME:1HOUR 22MINUTES 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
视频地址：VIDEO
http://v2.56.com/c_html-24-24-show_flvflvid=1395606.html?1152270331


----------



## USAPatriot

It's not impressive, but they are nice. But once you leave those freeway systems, it turns into old dirt roads or beat up streets. Plus they are all empty.


----------



## oliver999

*are you sure?*



USAPatriot said:


> It's not impressive, but they are nice. But once you leave those freeway systems, it turns into old dirt roads or beat up streets. Plus they are all empty.


are you sure about this? old dirt roads?


----------



## staff

Old dirt roads? Have you been to China? 
I can promise you that China's road system is much better maintained than that of the US. It's freeways look much better as well.


----------



## Jiangwho

USAPatriot said:


> It's not impressive, but they are nice. But once you leave those freeway systems, it turns into old dirt roads or beat up streets. Plus they are all empty.


 :runaway:

show you some roads except those freeways(sorry I just can find those old pics)


----------



## legal

Really impressive!!

China is building in 20 years what the other developed countries took a century to build!!!


----------



## xInfamuzPunjabix

whats so special about those chinese highways?
so many countries these days have modernized highways and superhighways, i dont find anything special bout the chinese highways, well its my opinions cant argue.


----------



## bandie

Good job on the infastructure China. I still say India and China should unite and give each other their experties. One has hard power. The other has soft power. They would be unstoppable.


----------



## oliver999

xInfamuzPunjabix said:


> whats so special about those chinese highways?
> so many countries these days have modernized highways and superhighways, i dont find anything special bout the chinese highways, well its my opinions cant argue.


yes, there is no special. but considering china is a developing country, and built such a great lengh of highways with high standard, i have to say, it's impressive.


----------



## hzkiller

xInfamuzPunjabix said:


> whats so special about those chinese highways?
> so many countries these days have modernized highways and superhighways, i dont find anything special bout the chinese highways, well its my opinions cant argue.


----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## melbourne18

cjav said:


> this is where the raod will be build it has actually taken 40! years!!! of debating, because shitty left wing envirementalists kept making new demands ( there are like uhm a few tree's cows bird and maybe even bunny's )
> 
> but it looks like they will finally start contruction
> i guess everyone will accept the costs because not building it costs even more money.. the cities have all agreed and everyone is finally happy ( except the envirementalists who are thinking and plotting new evil scams to stop it
> 
> so dont be suprised when they suddenly find some precious little hamster thats unique to the world like they tend to do when trying to block contruction projects
> 
> edit : when you look at the picture i live in the small area above A20


this usually happens in Australia as well. Lots of SHIT greenies and NIMBY's having a sook when a freeway is proposed.


----------



## pflo777

>


Whats that on the rendering?


----------



## Jiangwho

pflo777 said:


> Whats that on the rendering?


 Zhengzhou CBD


----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## prelude

The highways are really wonderful ......now "good" "better" "best" all these are very relative terms ....I consider German Highways to be the best.


----------



## Jiangwho

*new freeways just completed*


----------



## zergcerebrates

Nice freeways


----------



## WillyWick

Artistic!!


----------



## Jiangwho




----------



## IDigFla85

*Excellent, but...*

Hey VVVV, wonderful selection of pics. One thing that I hope China can learn from the US is how important maintaining these beautiful highways as they are. They may look great for the first 10 years, but trust me, just look at the US interstate system to see what can happen if neglected. Here in Florida it is atrocious in some areas how neglected our highways are....most were built in the 60's and 70's, and now are really showing age. Most of our right of ways are not maintained as they should be anyways, with weeds and brush constantly in an overgrown state. I hope China will not make the same mistakes!


----------



## zergcerebrates

IDigFla85 said:


> Hey VVVV, wonderful selection of pics. One thing that I hope China can learn from the US is how important maintaining these beautiful highways as they are. They may look great for the first 10 years, but trust me, just look at the US interstate system to see what can happen if neglected. Here in Florida it is atrocious in some areas how neglected our highways are....most were built in the 60's and 70's, and now are really showing age. Most of our right of ways are not maintained as they should be anyways, with weeds and brush constantly in an overgrown state. I hope China will not make the same mistakes!



You're right about the US freeways, I didn't know it was bad in Florida too. In California the freeways are getting old and they've been patching up the entire S. California freeway this year but still a lot of work needs to be done. Theres huge pot holes after each rainstorm in LA and they're usually deep too.
China should follow the examples of Europe or Japan, especially Japan where their freeways are always so clean and maintained, just like new.


----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## cyberjaya

Like this one while the other pics from hzkiller are mediocre.


----------



## hzkiller

i like it too~


----------



## hzkiller

haha


----------



## JoshYent

nice!

any others out there?


----------



## Leeigh

I say that the highway system in China is as awesome as most other major cities in the world but it stands out in landscaping...those comie blocks residentials kinda suck tho...don't wanna live there! toooo dense and cramped together, you can't see any greens! but the greeneries on the highways are sweet tho...well can't have everything I guess...


----------



## Humberto123

India can only wish...


----------



## IAMME

These pictures are absolutely stunning. They make me dizzy. I can't help worrying about carbon dioxide emissions though.

Please resize your pictures to at most 1024 pixels width. We'd appreciate them much better that way. Thanks!


----------



## oliver999




----------



## oliver999




----------



## Jiangwho

^^ some of them are very impressive


----------



## forzagrifo

wow, massive projects with those bridges.


----------



## cyberjaya

*Ningxia expressways*

Ningxia is located in western China, a desert area.


----------



## cyberjaya

*China expressways reach 45,400km by the end of 2006*

http://www.china-highway.com/bencand...fid=2&id=11899
2006-12-30 09:04:18 


With this week's opening of Canghuang (Cangzhou-Huanghua expressway) and Hanghui (Hangzhou-Huangshan) expressway, China's total expressway length has reached 45,400KM.

In 2006, China built 340,000km new road, of which 4,460km are expressways. China plans to build more than 5000km expressways in 2007.


----------



## hkskyline

*China to expand expressway network by 2010 *

BEIJING, Dec 30, 2006 (AFP) - China plans to expand its national expressway network by more than 50 percent by the year 2010, adding new highways as long as all those in Canada and Germany combined, state media said Saturday. 

China plans to add 24,000 new kilometers (15,000 miles) of new expressways to its current 45,400-kilometer network by 2010, the China Daily newspaper reported, quoting Communications Minister Li Shenglin. 

China currently has the second-longest road network in the world behind the United States, which boasted a total of 90,000 kilometers in 2005, the paper said. 

China will gain ground by 2020, however, with an expressway network expected to stretch 85,000 kilometers, it added. 

China has been investing heavily in new transport infrastructure to handle increasing demand as its booming economy leads to rising car ownership and domestic travel. 

About 260,000 kilometers of roads have recently been built or upgraded in rural areas, dramatically improving local transport for 30 million people living in 30,000 villages, it said. 

China now has 3.48 million kilometers of roads. 

In 2006, 8,711 bus stations were added in rural areas, offering millions of residents in about 20,000 villages the chance to ride a public bus for the first time, the paper said.


----------



## Swordwiz

这些真是很不错, 我一下子把这28页全看了, 呵呵, 顶!!


----------



## oliver999

Swordwiz said:


> 这些真是很不错, 我一下子把这28页全看了, 呵呵, 顶!!


牛人,看你ID还看不出是中国人，下次多找点好图发发，宁缺勿滥啊,越精越好。还是说英文吧,老外要反感的。哈哈。
GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Swordwiz

呵呵, Ok.

Wikipedia:

Airport expressway: (rather old expressway, one of the oldest in China)








Tolling station:










Chinese sites loading really slowly, so Wikipedia is all I can do... I'll have better pics soon.


----------



## OshHisham

china's highways look alike what malaysia has...pretty same..but of course...the surrounding sceneries are different.very very very nice......:applause:


----------



## sharpie20

Although the high ways are very new and clean they don't get much traffic which is good for now, but if cities keep growing and the traffic between them increases then they will need to expand the high ways which are only 2-3 lanes in most places, which will be a major headache for planners.


----------



## cyberjaya

sharpie20 said:


> Although the high ways are very new and clean they don't get much traffic which is good for now, but if cities keep growing and the traffic between them increases then they will need to expand the high ways which are only 2-3 lanes in most places, which will be a major headache for planners.


very true. Many inter-city expressways have to be expanded even now. 

Take example of Beijing-Tianjin highway, the 4-lane expressway are being expanded to 8 lanes; and a 2nd Beijing-Tianjin expressway (8 lane) will be finished before 2008; a 3rd Beijing-Tianjin expressway (8 lane) will be finished by 2010. 

Shanghai-Hangzhou, Guangzhou-Shenzhen expressways repeat the same story. The govt. and investors should have a more ambitious plan for all eastern China highways.


----------



## xiaoyao

Japanese freeway look better.


----------



## OshHisham

xiaoyao said:


> Japanese freeway look better.


not really.or maybe your statement is political....


----------



## Ese del 69

Well, I think highways are highways...I mean, your pics are for sure very impressive :cheers: , but can we say "beautiful"? Should they be said to be "good looking", I think this highway bridge does good (in Southern France, with 340m for the highest pillar, it is the highest bridge in the world):









This one in the French Alps isn't bad either:









For urban roads, here is the Ring of Paris (which is going to be all underground soon):


----------



## gabrielbabb

they aren't impressive but confusive and very clean


----------



## aussiescraperman

chinese freeways are not very impressive.


----------



## cyberjaya

*Zhongnanshan expressway tunnel opens today*

Zhongnanshan expressway tunnel, with *18.02km *long, completes and opens on Jan 20, 2007.

It's one of the key projects of the national Baotou-Maoming expressway (3130km, opening 2010). With the new tunnel, the travel time from Xi'an to Zhashui is shortened from 3 hours to 40 minutes.

The colorful lights and plants can keep the drivers from getting bored and depressed by the long tunnel. Here are some pics.


----------



## aussiescraperman

interesting colour scheme they got going there...and so many tv screens and people monitoring for one tunnel!!

cool


----------



## hkth

That would make the drivers less sleepy when driving! kay:


----------



## tiger

cyberjaya said:


> Like this one while the other pics from hzkiller are mediocre.


This is near Chongqing,either Yu-Wan highway or Yu-He highway.


----------



## aussiescraperman

hkth said:


> That would make the drivers less sleepy when driving! kay:


or it will have a reverse affect and give the drivers seizures


----------



## hzkiller

1) United States 75.009km
2) China 34.288km (growing over 4500km each year)
3) Canada 17.000km (seems kind of unlikely to me)
4) Spain 13.156km
5) Germany 12.200km
6) Brazil 11.000km
7) France 11.000km
8) Japan 6.946km
9) Italy 6.621km
10) Mexico 6.144km (growing fast)


----------



## cyberjaya

hzkiller said:


> 1) United States 75.009km
> 2) China 34.288km (growing over 4500km each year)
> 3) Canada 17.000km (seems kind of unlikely to me)
> 4) Spain 13.156km
> 5) Germany 12.200km
> 6) Brazil 11.000km
> 7) France 11.000km
> 8) Japan 6.946km
> 9) Italy 6.621km
> 10) Mexico 6.144km (growing fast)


Chinese expressway length is 45,400km by the end of 2006 and will cross 50k km mark by the end of this year.


----------



## gladisimo

China still needs some years to mature as a country before I would venture into it alone. Anyway, has anyone mentioned that they look good partly because they're very new?

I hear horror stories of people getting run over on purpose to get paid for injuries, so truck drivers at night dont stop for anything now, because they were getting scammed...


----------



## hmmwv

FM 2258 said:


> Do these highways have names or numbers you can follow? I thought the green numbers in white boxes were the highway numbers but they look like exit numbers. What does S227 mean, is that a state/provincial highway?
> 
> I notice it tells you the next big city without the route. That would probably confuse me. Below is what I'm used to seeing. By the way, these Chinese highways are beautiful. I can't wait to get a chance to drive on them.


China currently does have a highway numbering system, but it's far from complete. Only national and provincial highways are uniformly numbered. Intercity expressways (interstate equivilent) are named with the starting city and ending city. For example, the freeway linking Nanjing with Shanghai is called "Shanghai-Nanjing Expressway." Although Nanjing is also linked with Hefei in Anhui province if you continue on the Shanghai-Nanjing Expressway, that section will be called "Nanjing-Heifei Expressway."
Lower level highways are numbered, starting with highway type letter and followed by three digits. G stands for Guo (nation) and S stands for Sheng (Province). So that S227 you saw is a Provincial Highway #227. Like the US highway system, some sections of national or provincial highways also share road with intercity expressways. 
The single digit number (ie. 5A, 5B) you saw are exit numbers for intercity expressways, those numbers are constrained between the two cities. 
Below the city names, there is an arrow tells you the course of action to take. For example, to travel to Suzhou you need to exit onto S227 at Exit 5B.

After acquiring an American driver's license for more than 3 years, I'm qualified to take a written test to get a Chinese driver's license, no driving test required. (Chinese driving test requires you to use manual transmission)


----------



## hzkiller

*across Jiangsu Province by car~~~~*


----------



## hzkiller

*across Jiangsu Province by car~~~~*


----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## badguy2000

*the classification of chinese roads*

1,*expressway.*
Chinese expressways has access control,4 lanes at least and green belts between lanes.
in 2006,Chinese expressways is about 45000 KM long. every years, chinese finish constructing 4500 KM expressways.
Chinese government plans to finish a nation-wide expressways net of 100,000 KM by 2010.


















2, *Rank 1 highways*
Chinese Rank 1 highways has 4 lanes at least. It also has access control as well as expressways.
in 2005,China has 38381 KM Rank 1 highways











3，*Rank 2 highway*
Chinese Rank 2 highways have no access controls. they have 2 lanes at least.
because they has no access controls,motorbicycles ,bikes ,even men can both run on the Rank 2 highway,
while only cars,trucks can run on expressways and Rank 1 highways.
in 2005,china had 246,442 KM Rank 2 highways


















4 ,Rank 3 highways
In 2005,China had 344,671 KM Rank 3 highways.


















5, *Rank 4 highway*
In 2005,China had 921,293 KM Rank 4 highways.




















6，*village paths.*
China has millions of villages paths.such villages paths are so long that even Chinese government doesn't know how many village paths china has now.

here is a typical old unpaved village paths.they are gradually disappearing day by day.









Instead,more and more paved village paths like the following have appeared. since the project of "new socialism villages" started in 2004.
in 2006, over 300,000 KM paved village paths was finished .this year,another 300,000 KM paved village paths are planed to be finished.


----------



## cyberjaya

What's the difference between expressway and Rank 1 highway then?

I think in Chinese language and definition, highway = expressway, called "高速公路". "Rank 1 Highway", ""Ranked highways" should be translated as "Rank 1 road", "Ranked roads", i.e "一级国道", "等级公路".

You can treat 国道 as highway but it's not a direct translation.


----------



## hmmwv

The difference is that Guodao (national highway) and Shengdao (provincial highway) do not qualify as Expressway, only intercity highways are considered as Expressway. All Guodaos and Shengdaos are either Rank 1 or Rank 2 highways.


----------



## Verso

^ So there's no technical difference between them? Maybe Rank 1 Highways are usually busier?


----------



## cyberjaya

^^ It's also my question.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe they have got level crossings?


----------



## badguy2000

hmmwv said:


> The difference is that Guodao (national highway) and Shengdao (provincial highway) do not qualify as Expressway, only intercity highways are considered as Expressway. All Guodaos and Shengdaos are either Rank 1 or Rank 2 highways.


there are some technically differences between rank 1 highway and expressway,such as lifespans .......

and expressway has much more green belt between lanes.

Rank1 highway usually has 4 lanes while expressway usually has more then 4 lanes.


----------



## badguy2000

Verso said:


> ^ So there's no technical difference between them? Maybe Rank 1 Highways are usually busier?


expressways has more lanes usually and more green belt.
their lifespan is also longer than Rank 1 highway.


----------



## TheCat

badguy2000 said:


> 1,*expressway.*
> Chinese expressways has access control,4 lanes at least and green belts between lanes.
> in 2006,Chinese expressways is about 45000 KM long. every years, chinese finish constructing 4500 KM expressways.
> Chinese government plans to finish a nation-wide expressways net of 100,000 KM by 2010.


45000+(2010-2006)*4500 = 63,000
But nevertheless the growth of the Chinese highway system is amazing


----------



## badguy2000

TheCat said:


> 45000+(2010-2006)*4500 = 63,000
> But nevertheless the growth of the Chinese highway system is amazing


well,construction of chinese expressway is accelerating,because Chinese government has more and more money to invest on it.
in 1990's, chinese annual investment on its highway system was only about 300 billion RMB(about 45 billion USD).but in 2005,the investment hit 1.2 trillion RMB( about 145 billion USD).


----------



## cyberjaya

badguy2000 said:


> well,construction of chinese expressway is accelerating,because Chinese government has more and more money to invest on it.
> in 1990's, chinese annual investment on its highway system was only about 300 billion RMB(about 45 billion USD).but in 2005,the investment hit 1.2 trillion RMB( about 145 billion USD).


even that, i don't think it'll reach 100k km by 2010, 60k km is a realistic target. please avoid subjective baseless data in this forum.


----------



## gladisimo

Perhaps it is an actual estimate/goal put forth by the Chinese Government. 

EDIT: here's the figures given from wiki:



> The express highway system is set to expand to 65,000 km by 2010, 85,000 km by 2020, 120,000 km by 2030, and 175,000 km by 2050.


Anyway, from the looks of it, it looks like Rank 1 Highways lack (effective) central dividers, as opposed to Expressways.

EDIT: again from wiki:

There exists a National Trunk Highway System, which consists of the Expressways, which are grade-separated, free-flowing roads, and a separate system,

China National Highways, which are grouped together as another, separate system of roads, which signified by a preceding "G" in front of the route number, which is Chinese for a "National Road"

There exists two other classification of roads, namely "S" and "X" series roads, which are provincial and county levels, respectively.


----------



## hzkiller

village road 
























































town road


----------



## hzkiller

town----town road!county road

























national　road--G104


----------



## hzkiller

Chinese expressways http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232957


----------



## gladisimo

Are there actually "S" and "X" roads?

Either way, very nice pictures of the roads in China.


----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## -Corey-

I dont like these freeways,, i dont know, they look ugly..


----------



## kelvinyang

^^
Alex537:
Show us some beautiful freeways that you know, please.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I like those expressways, but i wonder if they are maintained so well as they look like right now.


----------



## hmmwv

Chris1491 said:


> I like those expressways, but i wonder if they are maintained so well as they look like right now.


All expressways are tolled, even after the construction cost is paid off, so they have plenty of budget to do maintenance, and I found most Chinese expressways are better maintained than US Interstates.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

hmmwv said:


> I found most Chinese expressways are better maintained than US Interstates.


That's not so weird, since most Chinese Expressways are less than 10 years old, and most US Interstates nearly 50 years.


----------



## FM 2258

alex537 said:


> I dont like these freeways,, i dont know, they look ugly..


They look nice but I do prefer the wide medians we see in the rural United States. Why have a wall separating 4 lanes of traffic when you could have more space in the middle?


----------



## Jiangwho

FM 2258 said:


> but I do prefer the wide medians we see in the rural United States.


So do I. but you know we have the largest population in the world. we have to save land.:lol:


----------



## Adams3

Very nice indeed. Is the government going to speed up the expressway building? Some say it might be 90 000 km before 2020 instead of the lower earlier estimates? How much does a "regular" car cost in China, like the type that most people buy. In renminbi please.  It will indeed be interesting to see the rise of the car in China. I think we are definitely looking at 400 million+ vehicles in China by 2020.


----------



## gladisimo

FM 2258 said:


> They look nice but I do prefer the wide medians we see in the rural United States. Why have a wall separating 4 lanes of traffic when you could have more space in the middle?


Fantastic pics, having a wide central median also gives a more relaxed feel to the whole setting.


----------



## hmmwv

gladisimo said:


> Fantastic pics, having a wide central median also gives a more relaxed feel to the whole setting.


I agree, that's the best part of US interstates, however, a lot of the highway pics we see are in densenly populated areas where land is bought from farmers (or seized from them in some cases), therefore they can't afford to have large medians. While the US highways can add lanes in the center, Chinese highways have to be widen, such as the Shanghai-Nanjing expressway, it was quite a headache to get all the land needed.


----------



## pflo777

>


:nuts: :nuts: :nuts: 

thats crazy, but as mentioned before, it gives you a generous impression...

in the less dense populated western china provinces, it should be possible to built higways like that....

Do you knwo if there are some uc?


----------



## hmmwv

China really is a mountainous country, most of the plains are concentrated in the east, so a lot of the highways in the west are built in between mountains. The only exceptions are highways in the northwestern deserts, but really, they are just two lane highways, no expressways exist in that region.


----------



## swallowave

FM 2258 said:


> They look nice but I do prefer the wide medians we see in the rural United States. Why have a wall separating 4 lanes of traffic when you could have more space in the middle?


the median things is primarily designed to prevent drivers' eyes from dazzled by the light from opposite side at night, and many other functions...


----------



## UD2

the wide spaceing inbetween opposing lanes of traffic in North America is made to ease future expensions. This way they could expend inwards instead of demolishing things outwards.

I don't think the Chinese government sees a need to expend these freeways. Because China is much car centric than we are in Canada or the United States. If these highways gets over congisted, all they would do is increase the toll and half the drivers would take the train. And China actually have a functioning intercity rail transit system.


----------



## Gaeus

Yeah, I am actually concerned about these highways in China. Many have no space for expandability. While the population are starting to rely on cars (and growing fast), there might be a possibility that those expressways will be congested in 10 - 15 years. In U.S, with only under 300 million in population, the interstate highways are already congested. Most of our interstate highways traffic starts in the Intersection of two major highways. We already built many *spaghetti-like intersections* (they are pricey, longer to build and they require larger space) and its costing the government billions of dollars. I hope the Chinese Gov realize the importance of this because it will be too late once it happened.

Check Dubai for example. They are building too many skyscrapers but they are not building too many highways. The population is growing real fast and there are only few roads. You can't do that. Transportation movement is a big priority to boost the economy. Now, the city is suffering of slow traffic and accidents (one accident per day). Now, they have to wait for 2 - 3 years for their metro and highways to complete so that the traffic may ease (I hope it will but i doubt that due to heavy population growth).


----------



## nemasen

*Beijing Traffic*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNG4...w.danwei.tv/clips/choice_cuts_beijing_jam.php

some look at the traffic in beijing right now ><
I really hope it gets better before the 2008 olympics


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Beijing has a massive expressway network, but it's build like a grid, making it sensitive for grid-locks. I recently made a map with google earth.


----------



## aussiescraperman

i know that beijing's freeway network was not around 20 years ago...so was all the land reserved, or did they just demolish everythign in the path of the freeway?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I heard they demolished entire neighborhoods to build these expressways. But i don't think there was another solution, since the area is densely build.


----------



## LtBk

nemasen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNG4...w.danwei.tv/clips/choice_cuts_beijing_jam.php
> 
> some look at the traffic in beijing right now ><
> I really hope it gets better before the 2008 olympics


Doubt it since more people are going to get cars easily, thanks to almost non existance driver's ed.


----------



## hp500hp

Chris1491 said:


> I heard they demolished entire neighborhoods to build these expressways. But i don't think there was another solution, since the area is densely build.


With poor recompensation and use of duress:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

*China plans 12 highways to Central Asia *

BEIJING, April 6 (Reuters) - China will build 12 highways by 2010 linking its remote northwest to Central Asia, state media reported, targeting a key source for energy and commodities to fuel its rapid economic growth. 

The longest will stretch 1,680 km (1.045 miles) from Urumqi, capital of Xinjiang region, to Istanbul, Xinhua news agency reported late on Thursday quoting the local transport administration. 

The planned highways would connect China with Russia, Kazakhstan, Tajikistan and Pakistan. 

The report did not say where the funding would come from. And it was not clear if this was part of a rail and highway plan discussed in a ministerial meeting in October. 

Xinjiang shares a border with eight countries to the north and west of China.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How the hell would they build an expressway through the Karakorum to Tajikistan and Pakistan? :O


----------



## smartlake

They only look nice because they are ashpalt. Concrete highways last much longer and resist the ruts better than asphalt. I will give you the fact that asphalt looks nice, but they are not durable. Most heavily travelled HWs in the US are concrete or in the process of becoming concrete. Oh, and also, a lot of the entrance ramps look fine now, but once China gets more traffic on theses highways these ramps will become impossible--that is to say that the entering traffic lanes won't be long enough to allow the cars to merge in safely. I'm sorry, but these HWs are accidents waiting to happen.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Well, you should see on-ramps on most of European motorways. They are of equal length and some are even shorter, but they seem to work ok.


----------



## hmmwv

I think longer on ramps are important for highway safety, and Chinese ramps are a lot shorter than US ones. Especially considering the fact that Chinese highway's speed limit is 120km/h (75mph) and most drivers won't move to the left lane to allow people to merge.
However, this highway (Shanghai-Nanjing Expressway) has been there for 10 or 15 years and I've never heard any serious on ramp accidents. Trust me this is a BUSY freeway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The longer onramps are, the better. You can safely accelerate to the max. speed, and merge.

Offramps could be shorter. In The Netherlands, offramps are quite long, i don't see the advantage, unless there is so much traffic that has to exit that the ramp jams.


----------



## smartlake

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Well, you should see on-ramps on most of European motorways. They are of equal length and some are even shorter, but they seem to work ok.


There are ramps that are very short in the US, too. In fact there are ones on I-90 30km from my house. But longer ramps tend to be safer. And the short ramps in the US are only there because making longer ramps isn't feasible (because cities). If they can build longer ramps, they [the Chinese transportation people] should.


----------



## gladisimo

smartlake said:


> There are ramps that are very short in the US, too. In fact there are ones on I-90 30km from my house. But longer ramps tend to be safer. And the short ramps in the US are only there because making longer ramps isn't feasible (because cities). If they can build longer ramps, they [the Chinese transportation people] should.


Yea, there are some very short ramps in the area I live, (around 5 miles) and everywhere around the Bay Area. Longer ramps are indeed safer.


----------



## Geokioy

Nice highways:cheers:


----------



## Rebasepoiss

smartlake said:


> They only look nice because they are ashpalt. Concrete highways last much longer and resist the ruts better than asphalt. I will give you the fact that asphalt looks nice, but they are not durable. Most heavily travelled HWs in the US are concrete or in the process of becoming concrete. Oh, and also, a lot of the entrance ramps look fine now, but once China gets more traffic on theses highways these ramps will become impossible--that is to say that the entering traffic lanes won't be long enough to allow the cars to merge in safely. I'm sorry, but these HWs are accidents waiting to happen.


Asphalt roads are much more comfortable to drive and it's easier to repair them. Concrete doesn't last forever and when you need to repair it, it's a pain in the ass. And you are overreacting. Accidents waiting to happen? :lol:


----------



## smartlake

Rebasepoiss said:


> Asphalt roads are much more comfortable to drive and it's easier to repair them. Concrete doesn't last forever and when you need to repair it, it's a pain in the ass. And you are overreacting. Accidents waiting to happen? :lol:


Well China is growing very fast (economically/financially) so this'll bring a lot more traffic, I am guessing. The short ramps are fine now, but considering how much people China has to put on to these roads, they IMO should have planned for longer entrance ramps....this is where (for me at least) most of the troubles with freeways arise (as in short, confusing or otherwise odd entrance ramps). 
And about the aphalt/concrete issue, you are certainly right about asphalt being more comfortable (and also cheaper) but I believe that concrete must be more durable (or else highways wouldn't be converted to them). I think its reasonable to say that the Chinese will have some infastructure issues in the future.


----------



## Nephasto

smartlake said:


> (or else highways wouldn't be converted to them).



American highways?
I don't know for sure, but I think that although concrete is predominant, there are freeways made of asphast in the US too, aren't there?

Here in Portugal (the same goes for Spain, France and Italy, for example) almost all of the freeways have an asphalt pavement, which is much smoother than concrete.

There are some concrete freeway in here too, but their pavement is generally much worst. The big advantage of concrete is that it needs less maintenance, but even so, alphast is preferred in most cases, and I'm glad for that! kay:


----------



## Verso

We only have concrete in tunnels. I dunno why, btw.


----------



## Nephasto

^^Probably to avoid doing works inside the tunnels, as concrete needs less maintenance.


----------



## FM 2258

The rural freeways look nice but why did they make the median so small? In the United States some medians are as wide as a football field. If China needed to expand a certain rural freeway they can't add any lanes to the interior.


----------



## Æsahættr

China's new expressways are extremely impressive.
Some of the interchanges look like they had a lot of engineering and thought going into them, judging by their geometrics and aesthetics.

But some of them... could use a little improvement. Some don't have shoulders and have tight corners?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some intercity expressways may look empty, but i bet they will look much busier when China REALLY got mass mobility.


----------



## Xusein

Very impressive.

The more rural roads look a little overbuilt. But that will be a good thing as car ownership in China continues to grow. It seems as though the engineers in China have put foresight in the design.


----------



## Nexis

Wow China building, crazy with there highways!


----------



## oliver999

nice pics,city express way is impressive.


----------



## badguy2000

urban expressway/ringroad

































intercity expressway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

WTF


----------



## aby_since82

^^ :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: I have fear of the chinese


----------



## khoojyh

its great, and na... hope they can manage and maintenance them well


----------



## Gaeus

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ The difference between American and Chinese travel patterns is that Americans love to travel long distances on their car but the Chinese are the opposite. Those videos or pics illustrating China's exploding car-market where one can see clogged highways, roads and streets are true only in the cities. Rural Chinese roads are still largely under-used. But, sooner or later that would change and, eventually, Chinese "car-culture" would become more similar to their American counterparts. However, China's advantage is that it has aggressively expanded its high-speed railway network alongside its expressway network expansion. Therefore, there is a dualism in the modes of transportation that its more than 1.3 billion people can use.


Yeah, the diversification of transportation such as highways, railways, airways and even waterways makes people choose with an ease. It also creates more competition and that means more improvisation in the future. The people is on win/win position for all this matter. I guess China studied the mistakes the other countries made.


----------



## hkth

New Highway in Anhui! kay: This highway connects Tongling (铜陵 ) and Huangshan (黄山 ).

Photo Link from Xinhua Net


----------



## kelvinyang

Can any one summarized the expressways completed in 2007?


----------



## big-dog

kelvinyang said:


> Can any one summarized the expressways completed in 2007?


There are too many of them. New bridges, expressways are opening in somewhere China almost every day. You can see it at (sorry it's a Chinese site)

http://www.china-highway.com

I plan to have a summary of all the big ones on a yearly basis.

Cheers. :cheers:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ big-dog*

When will China ever have interchanges as big as those found in Houton, Dallas, Atlanta, Fort Lauderdale, San Francisco and Los Angeles? I mean, yes some interchanges are kinda large but none have scales as large as the Orange Crush.


----------



## big-dog

^^ hugh interchange is not necesarily a good thing, it's more like a resolution to worsening traffic or a poorly-designed highway system. It also causes navigation problem (think what happens if you missed an exit on Orange Crush) and high building/maintenance cost. If I'm the civil planner, I'll try to avoid it at the first place.

But it may happen in China when the current interchange can not handle the increasing traffic or more expressways need to intersect at the same spot, all of which are due to bad road planning or traffic projections.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ big-dog*

Although, I can truly say Chinese highways/expressways look good. They're quality and efficiency still pale in comparison to German and Japanese highway/expressways. I'm still wishing China could have its own version of the German Autobahn (by far, the best highway system in the world).


----------



## big-dog

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Although, I can truly say Chinese highways/expressways look good. They're quality and eficiency still pale in comparison to German and Japanese highway/expressways. I'm still wishing China could have its own version of the German Autobahn (by far, the best highway system in the world).


true but you can not compare China with developed countries in terms of quality and efficiency.

Almost all China's expressways are toll road since the investors need time to get back their investment. I heard till this year Shanghai comes up with a set of highway construction standard for its special soft soil. And China has not even have time to make a natonal expressway numbering system because too many new roads are being constructed every year.

All these need to improve with the economic development. 

China's advantage is cheap labor cost which makes maintenance easier; and its central management and land policy makes decisions and implementation be quicker and more efficient, that's something developed countries don't have, and something crucial to all developing countries.


----------



## big-dog

*Xi'an-Hanzhong expressway* opens on Sep 30 3007

Xi'an-Hanzhong expressway is an important part of Beijing-Kunming expressway. With length of only 255km, it's one of the *most difficult *expressways to build in China.

*Length: 255km*
Interchange: 13
Service areas: 5
*Bridges: 540
Tunnels: 136*
Building: 5 years
Cost: 13.88 bln yuan
Width: 4 lanes
Speed limit: 100km/h


----------



## Vagabond

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Although, I can truly say Chinese highways/expressways look good. They're quality and eficiency still pale in comparison to German and Japanese highway/expressways. I'm still wishing China could have its own version of the German Autobahn (by far, the best highway system in the world).


That is bullshit!

I have been to Germany, Japan, US, and China. Have you ever been to China? If not (Most likely you have never been to China), stop bullshiting here.
China's expressways are as good as that of Japan and Germany, period.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Very impressive China!


----------



## oliver999

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> When will China ever have interchanges as big as those found in Houton, Dallas, Atlanta, Fort Lauderdale, San Francisco and Los Angeles? I mean, yes some interchanges are kinda large but none have scales as large as the Orange Crush.


i think china is a huge interchange paradize.


----------



## Jiangwho

COLORED HIGHWAYS IN CHINA
Currently there are two highways painted in colors. one is from Zhengzhou to Luoyang. and another is Chongqing city ring road.
expert says that the colored highways have an higher visibility in rain or fog weather,and be able to reduce the frictional noise, prevent drivers fall into sleep, of course there are beautiful.


----------



## wyqtor

^^ How come it is colored like that? "Photoshop" is the first word that passed through my mind , but it would be really cool if it was real!


----------



## keber

Of course it is not Photoshop. Maybe they use different colored asphalts ur they just painted original one.


----------



## wyqtor

keber said:


> Of course it is not Photoshop. Maybe they use different colored asphalts ur they just painted original one.


Painting the emergency lane red (or any other color than the rest), or using different colored asphalt can definitely help a lot during night time. It would be a good thing to use such techniques in Europe also.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ No, because some countries use red to show what the bicycle paths are. It would be confusing. If you can't see the difference between a driving lane and an emergency lane, you're not supposed to drive.


----------



## big-dog

@VVVV

which highway is it? any information? Thx.

Edit: thanks for clarification.


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, the highways are looking fantastic


----------



## LMCA1990

^^ completely agree.


----------



## Gaeus

WOW! That should how our highways be built! I'm so bored of common dark gray asphalt! We need these colors so that drivers will not be kept from falling asleep.


----------



## oliver999

it's real, i heard radio china will pave colorful road in future.


----------



## cyberjaya

136 tunnels! It's amazing.



big-dog said:


> *Xi'an-Hanzhong expressway* opens on Sep 30 3007
> 
> Xi'an-Hanzhong expressway is an important part of Beijing-Kunming expressway. With length of only 255km, it's one of the *most difficult *expressways to build in China.
> 
> *Length: 255km*
> Interchange: 13
> Service areas: 5
> *Bridges: 540
> Tunnels: 136*
> Building: 5 years
> Cost: 13.88 bln yuan
> Width: 4 lanes
> Speed limit: 100km/h


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Holy smoke that's a massive amount of tunnels and bridges!


----------



## null

Tunnel Lighting


----------



## Whiteeclipse

http://www.china.org.cn/english/China/226569.htm


----------



## kix111

shanghai's highway


----------



## Paulie Walnuts

Pretty good looking, but I bet you didn't show us the crappy ones.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

kix111 said:


> shanghai's highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level = 4 or 5??


----------



## big-dog

Paulie Walnuts said:


> Pretty good looking, but I bet you didn't show us the crappy ones.


all Chinese expressways were built within 15 years. There still needs some time to become crappy :lol:


----------



## Poska

French highways lookalikes... the tolls and the exitways look just french.


----------



## Poska

hzkiller said:


>



THOSE REALLY DO LOOK LIKE FRENCH HIGHWAYS.


----------



## financial way

France, beautiful...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> *ADB aid for western provinces*
> 
> The Asian Development Bank (ADB) is to help develop a road network in the western Chinese province of Guangxi, to promote trade through a regional transport system linking the province and nearby Vietnam. The Western Gunagxi Roads Development Project involves the construction of *a 177km expressway and upgrading of 1,060km of local and border roads.*
> 
> It has a US$1.566 billion price tag and will be implemented over five years. ADB will provide a $300 million loan to help fund the project.
> "The project will contribute to pro-poor sustainable economic growth in western Guangxi and northern Vietnam by developing an integrated road transport network," said Xiaohong Yang, senior financial analyst of ADB's East Asia Department. "Inadequate transport infrastructure and services are major causes for continuing poverty in Guangxi."
> 
> West China's Shaanxi Province has also received a $300 million loan from the World Bank to help with a road development project. This has a total cost of $735 million and *encompasses construction of an 87km expressway linking the city of Ankang with the town of Maoba*. Existing provincial, country and village roads will also be rehabilitated, expanded and upgraded as part of an overall programme ·


Not really Western China, by the way. Shaanxi is more central China, or even Eastern China, since it's only a few hundred kilometers southwest of Beijing.
Guangxi is Southern China.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> *Mountain highway on schedule*
> 
> Construction of a highway on Mount Qomolangma (Mount Everest), the world's tallest peak, will be completed before August 2008, in time for the Beijing Olympic Games, says Qiangba Puncog, chairman of the Tibet autonomous regional government.
> 
> The project aims to turn a 110km rough road linking Tingri County of Xigaze Prefecture at the foot of the mountain to the Base Camp into a blacktop highway fenced by undulating guardrails.
> 
> On completion, the highway will become the major route for tourists and mountaineers who are crowding onto Mount Qomolangma in ever larger numbers.
> 
> "More tourists are flocking into the Qomolangma Base Camp in the recent two years," said Puncog. "Tourists from Europe and America in particular like to have a glimpse of the Mount Qomolangma."
> Some of the tourists, he says, had complained the road there was in poor condition and unsafe.
> 
> Organisers of the Beijing Olympic Games have revealed ambitious plans for the longest torch relay in Olympic history, a 137,000km, 130-day route, crossing five continents and scaling the world's highest summit, which straddles the border between China and Nepal.


I wonder how high it will go, it might be the highest paved road, the North Base Camp is at 5.180m.


----------



## Verso

What's wrong with this thread? I pressed page 35, and it took me back to page 34! Hmm!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> What's wrong with this thread? I pressed page 35, and it took me back to page 34! Hmm!


Test post 681


----------



## Verso

Oh, I didn't even think of the number of posts. It's ok now.


----------



## oliver999

Verso said:


> Oh, I didn't even think of the number of posts. It's ok now.


----------



## Knuddel Knutsch

does somebody have the numbers for china for 2007:

cars/resident
km highways/car
km highways/resident?

total km highways at the end of 2007?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wikipedia says:



> The total length of China's expressways is about 45,400 km at the end of 2006 [1],[2],[3], the world's second longest only after the United States and roughly equals that in Canada, Germany, and France combined. In last four years, about 4800 km of expressways were added each year on average.


Should be around 50.200 now.

That is 26.332 inhabitants per kilometer expressway

to compare:

Netherlands: 6.938 inhabitants per kilometer autosnelweg
Germany: 6.527 inhabitants per kilometer Autobahn
France: 4.416 inhabitants per kilometer Autoroute & Voie Expresse
Spain: 3.485 inhabitants per kilometer Autopista & Autovía
United States: 3.150 inhabitants per kilometer Freeway/Expressway

However, these figures don't say everything. It doesn't say how many lanes are available, and some countries have huge remote area's, like the US West, but those have to be crossed with interstates, giving the low number of inhabitants per kilometer Freeway.


----------



## oliver999

Knuddel Knutsch said:


> does somebody have the numbers for china for 2007:
> 
> cars/resident
> km highways/car
> km highways/resident?
> 
> total km highways at the end of 2007?


to 2005,chinese highway reachs 40000KM(source:http://www.lotour.com/snapshot/2006-5-16/snapshot_38027.shtml or http://www.wlfj.cn/new/article_print.asp?Articleid=3720), if chinese population is 1.3 billion, then 32500KM per capital.


----------



## Gaeus

oliver999 said:


>


Geez. Just look at those vehicles. I heard a rumor that there 1,000 new vehicles in the streets everyday. They really need to build more subways and railways real fast before its too late.


----------



## oliver999

Gaeus said:


> Geez. Just look at those vehicles. I heard a rumor that there 1,000 new vehicles in the streets everyday. They really need to build more subways and railways real fast before its too late.


but beijing only has 3 million cars, newyork london has 9 million. the problem is: not like newyork or london(the expensive parking fee in city center?). chinese like driving their cars for everything, go to work, go to cinema, go to lunch. if a chinese has a car, he will never take a bus or subway, he is always driving. lol


----------



## oliver999




----------



## oliver999




----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^ That is so cool!


----------



## oliver999




----------



## Verso

^ I have no words for this; incredible!


----------



## Gaeus

oliver999 said:


> but beijing only has 3 million cars, newyork london has 9 million. the problem is: not like newyork or london(the expensive parking fee in city center?). chinese like driving their cars for everything, go to work, go to cinema, go to lunch. if a chinese has a car, he will never take a bus or subway, he is always driving. lol


Hmmm. I can see the pattern. Just like the Americans on 1950s and 1960s, who uses more of their cars for leisure due to mega-constructions of the Interstate Highways. The Chinese will later get sick of doing this lifestyle once megabottlenecks will start to occur on streets and highways and may start to use subways and metros just like the europeans.


----------



## ChrisH

Is there an up-to-date map of Chinese highways online? I suppose it must be hard to keep up with all the new ones...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I once posted something in the Vietnamese topic that they want to build an expressway between Hanoi and Kunming.


----------



## staff

ChrisH,
If it's up-to-date today, it will be outdated tomorrow. 

Chriszwolle,
I'm sure it will happen eventually. Although I believe it be a bit slower on the Vietnamese side. A proper train line linking the cities would be preferable initially. There are currently no train connection between Kunming and the border - and the trains from Lao Cai (Vietnamese border town) to Hanoi have an average speed of something like 30 km/h.


----------



## Patrick

how tall are the bridges in badguy`s post in total and in which height over ground are the roads?


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

badguy2000 said:


> pics - please do not quote posts with a lot of pictures


oh my god... :eek2: !! kay:


----------



## big-dog

more photos on Chengkun expressway, one of the most difficult expressways U/C.


----------



## Verso

Chris, could you change the annoying title of this thread?


----------



## Mateusz

Just for ''Chinese highways''


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> Chris, could you change the annoying title of this thread?


Good idea. Just changed it. I don't like those exclamation threads either.


----------



## Jiangwho

Yong Jin expressway (from city Ningbo to Jinhua) in Zhejiang province. length:185Km . Completed in Dec 2005





























Expressways in Guangdong province.


----------



## xXFallenXx

^^ wow, amazing pics.


----------



## Mateusz

But... after all. Maintenance of all those roads will really expensive...


----------



## Patrick

please describe the pictures a bit, tell which cities are connected and other further informations and don't leave us alone with these pics, which are not bad


----------



## staff

^^
He stated loud and clear that the first pics are from the expressway between Ningbo and Jinhua in Zhejiang. Zhejiang has great expressways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MateoW said:


> But... after all. Maintenance of all those roads will really expensive...


Yeah, i hope they reserved a big pocket of money, because in 10 - 20 years, the whole network needs maintenance. That's the problem with those fast-constructed road networks, they all need maintenance at the same time 20 - 40 years later. You can see in the United States they have a lack of money for it, and now thousands of bridges are in bad condition. This problem also occurs in the Netherlands.


----------



## keber

Probably thats why almost all expressways are tolled.


----------



## Patrick

staff said:


> ^^
> He stated loud and clear that the first pics are from the expressway between Ningbo and Jinhua in Zhejiang. Zhejiang has great expressways.


he edited his posting after my response 
thx for that, it is really looking good, especially the four-lane-hwy in Zhejiang kay:


----------



## staff

Ah, that explains it.


----------



## Jiangwho

^^:cheers1:
Guang Zhan expressway. (from city Guangzhou to Zhanjiang) in Guangdong province. length:405.10Km . Completed in Dec 2004













































[email protected]


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Why is the left marking yellow?


----------



## Jiangwho

^^ Someone from Carnoc said it is the second expressway connecting Beijing and Tianjin. so the rail should be HSR. 

Bus travel from Dalian to Shenyang (Shen Da Expressway)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/yewenyi/sets/72157594453655198/

Bus travel from Shenyang to Harbin (Shen Ha Expressway)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/yewenyi/sets/72157594458372207/


----------



## big-dog

^^ that makes sense. It should be the new Beijing-Tianjin 2nd Expressway, they haven't drawn the lane line yet. Thanks VVVV!


----------



## jkjkjk

little repost from bridges thread:


big-dog said:


> length: 1056m
> bridge height: 152.5m
> Main pier height: 143.5m
> Cost: 178 mln Yuan
> Completed: Aug 2006


----------



## shoreditchpete

wow, with all this extensive road construction, is there any backlash, NIMBYs etc?

or are they executed...?


----------



## YelloPerilo

^^

Of course all NIMBYS get executed! :crazy:


----------



## big-dog

^^  
Only a small group missed-- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569352


----------



## staff

shoreditchpete said:


> or are they executed...?


China is a freedom-hating, terrorist loving communist dictatorship. 
Of course all NIMBYs are executed! Cute puppies and babies too!


----------



## Chris_533976

Tortured THEN executed


----------



## snow is red

shoreditchpete said:


> wow, with all this extensive road construction, is there any backlash, NIMBYs etc?
> 
> or are they executed...?


The latter is correct. they were all executed including their loved ones as well.the government is actually still calculating the number of executions, they forgot to record it.


----------



## big-dog

*Yunnan Zhaodai expressway (云南昭待高速公路)*

opens in Dec 2007
http://pic.people.com.cn/GB/1098/6671284.html


----------



## big-dog

*Nanbai expressway*

南百高速
Location: Guangxi Province, from Nanning to Baise
Length: 187.7km
Project started: 2005.6.16
Completion date: 2007.12.28


----------



## Xusein

Crazy pics...I'm so jealous. :drool:


----------



## X236K

What is the current length of Chinese highway network and how much is U/C?


----------



## Jiangwho

^^
China will build at least *5,000 km *of expressways this year
There are currently *53,600 km *of expressways traversing the country
Last year, *8,300 km *of new expressways were built and opened for use across the country
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchin...nt_6374334.htm


----------



## X236K

VVVV said:


> ^^
> China will build at least *5,000 km *of expressways this year
> There are currently *53,600 km *of expressways traversing the country
> Last year, *8,300 km *of new expressways were built and opened for use across the country
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchin...nt_6374334.htm


了不起!

謝謝


----------



## rc82

big-dog said:


> 南百高速
> Location: Guangxi Province, from Nanning to Baise
> Length: 187.7km
> Project started: 2005.6.16
> Completion date: 2007.12.28


Why is that car driving on the wrong side of the road in the first picture?


----------



## dodge321

^^ It was probably before the road was opened.


----------



## big-dog

X236K said:


> What is the current length of Chinese highway network and how much is U/C?


it's in my previous post: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17531321&postcount=804



>


----------



## big-dog

*Beijing 6th Ring Road will be completed in 2008*

Beijing 6th Ring Road, totally *190km* long, is close to be finished. The 38km west part of the ring road is the only site under constructions now.

map









renderings on Tongzhou section


















Constructions


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ It might be one of the longest expressway ringroads of the world. But Berlin is also topping out in the 190 km's on the A10 ringroad.


----------



## uwhuskies

big-dog said:


> They will install the patrols on the new highways. China has got so many people  but there are less of them on Chinese and other Asian highways than in US, where I have to watch them every moment I drive on the fast lanes.


I doubt there will be any "riad[road] pirates" if the manner that China deals with sea pirates in the South China seas is any indication. The sea pirates were executed when they were caught--case closed.:bash:


----------



## big-dog

uwhuskies said:


> I doubt there will be any "riad[road] pirates" if the manner that China deals with sea pirates in the South China seas is any indication. The sea pirates were executed when they were caught--case closed.:bash:


I've never heard road pirates on Chinese highways. But where did you get the news of execution of South China Seas pirates? are you one of them to get the insider news or its just propaganda ?  Any source?


----------



## dodge321

^^ I've heard of many stories of road pirates in China, maybe it doesn't happen as much in Beijing/Shanghai area, but I've heard stories of pirates between Xi'an-Hanzhong. I've heard travelling in Yunnan is also relatively dangerous, and I'd imagine it would be even easier to hijack in places like Xinjiang, Inner Mongolia.


----------



## big-dog

^^ some years ago there are some in rural areas but they don't work on highways (otherwise it's one of the most dangerous jobs). very few mentioned on news recently.


----------



## foxmulder

Amazing pictures... a long trip with a super car on those roads........


----------



## wyqtor

Some link from the Chinese Infrastructure Subforum (the thread title was in English, that's how I got there  ) :

http://forum.xinhuanet.com/detail.jsp?id=38740076&agMode=1

There are some nice photos from a highway crossing the loess plateau or something like that.


----------



## Qwert

wyqtor said:


> Some link from the Chinese Infrastructure Subforum (the thread title was in English, that's how I got there  ) :
> 
> http://forum.xinhuanet.com/detail.jsp?id=38740076&agMode=1
> 
> There are some nice photos from a highway crossing the loess plateau or something like that.


This bridge is awesome:


----------



## UD2

dodge321 said:


> ^^ I've heard of many stories of road pirates in China, maybe it doesn't happen as much in Beijing/Shanghai area, but I've heard stories of pirates between Xi'an-Hanzhong. I've heard travelling in Yunnan is also relatively dangerous, and I'd imagine it would be even easier to hijack in places like Xinjiang, Inner Mongolia.


I don't believe piracy is an issue with China's freeways. Formost being the fact that they're tolled and sealed off. And the second being the very likelines of being ran over.


----------



## lionchild

^^
I have to admit that i am not a fan of massive highways or systems, however after looking through the many pictures on this thread, and several threads like this, i am a fan of chinese highways. They have seemed to have managed to do some interesting terraforming, and not to mention the breathtaking garden and landscaping that they put into this projects. heck, it almost makes you want to live nearby to them, sure beats looking at another building for a view.

More and more i like chinese architecture and the way they do things!


----------



## uwhuskies

big-dog said:


> I've never heard road pirates on Chinese highways. But where did you get the news of execution of South China Seas pirates? are you one of them to get the insider news or its just propaganda ?  Any source?


Read about it on a Xinhua link (either www.china.org.cn or www.chinadaily), and this story was also mentioned on a BBC/National Geographic program that examined sea pirates. I like to read many sources on the web--and it does not hurt that I subscribe to about 300 television channels.


----------



## carry_a_torch

*Some Yunnan province Expressways*

Kunming--Yuxi Expressway 昆玉高速

昆玉高速
昆玉高速公路是昆（明）曼（谷）国际大通道的起始路段，也是国道213线的重要路段，起于昆明市官渡区鸣泉村，止于玉溪市高仓，全长85.71公里，是云南第一条6车道高速公路，路基宽26.5米，设计行车时速100公里，总投资19亿元。昆玉高速公路是云南省第一条由企业出资控股并参与建设的高速公路。1996年8月，省交通厅与云南红塔集团签订协议，双方共同出资，改建原来的昆玉汽车专用二级公路为高速公路。1997年11月8日，昆玉高速公路建设指挥部门、昆玉高速公路开发有限公司挂牌。工程于1997年11月16日正式开工，1999年4月17日通车。这条公路由云南红塔集团、省交通厅、昆明市、玉溪市四方出资修建，红塔集团控股。


----------



## carry_a_torch

*Some Yunnan province Expressways*

Kunming---An'ning Expressway 昆安高速

昆安高速公路2007 年2月28日竣工通车。
昆安高速公路是国家重点建设的“五纵七横”国道主干线之一的上海—昆明—瑞丽线的重要段，也是云南省规划的“三纵三横”公路网的重要段。线路全长22．4公里，投资控制额为28亿元，设计时速100公里/小时。路线起于原大观收费站，止于安宁和平村水库南面与安楚高速公路相接。昆安高速公路工程以桥梁、隧道为主，其中特大桥、大桥11座，长7400多米，中、小桥16座，下穿铁路隧道1座，涵洞、通道32个。全线设明波、高 、长坡、太平、和平村5座立交桥。


----------



## carry_a_torch

*Some Yunnan province Expressways*

Kunming--Shilin Expressway 昆石高速

昆明～石林高速公路，是《国家公路网规划》中汕头～昆明高速公路（M72）和广州～昆明高速公路（M76）的交汇段。起于昆明市东郊石虎关，止于石林县石林风景区。全长78.07千米，地理位置北纬24°50′-25°02′、东经102°43′- 103°20′。其中起点至小石坝6.72千米为双向8车道，路基宽40.5米；小石坝至半截河67.07千米为双向6车道，路基宽26米；半截河至石林4.28千米为双向4车道，路基宽24.5米。路面结构为沥青混凝土。最小平曲线半径为300米，最大纵坡为 5 %。路线海拔高差200米。不良地质占线路总长8.6％，软基长3958米，占路线长5.1％。 

昆石高速公路于2000年12月8日开工建设，2003年11月16日建成通车。完成土石方1828万立方米，每公里23.4万立方米；建成桥梁115座(单幅计)、28745延米，占路线长36.8％，其中：特大桥6座、6835延米，大桥36座、16063延米，中小桥73座、5847延米，互通立交桥10座、1433.5延米，分离式桥91座，跨线桥14座，涵洞及人行通道280道；隧道4座、8971延米，占路线长11.5％，其中：双洞2座、7715延米，连拱隧道2座、1256延米，单洞 6座、8971延米。桥隧占路线总长48.3％。全线建监控室2个、收费站7个、服务区1个，路面191万平方米，占用土地5315987.66579平方米；总投资374430万元，平均公里造价4795万元。


----------



## carry_a_torch

*Some Yunnan province Expressways*

Kunming--Songming Expressway昆嵩高速 

昆嵩高速公路起于昆明市盘龙区小庄立交桥，止于嵩明县，全长44.95千米。技术标准：山岭重丘区高速公路；路基宽：24.5米；最小平曲线半径：800米；最大纵坡：4％；荷载等级：汽车-超20级，挂车-120；车道数：双向四车道。 

昆嵩高速公路1996年10月25日通车，实现了云南高速公路零的突破，时任云南省省长的和志强曾写下 "云南高速第一路"的题词。


----------



## carry_a_torch

*Some Yunnan province Expressways*

Qujing--Songming Expressway曲嵩高速

2007年11月1日，云南省通向内陆的重要路段－－云南省曲靖至嵩明（小铺）高速公路正式通车。 

曲嵩高速公路全长75.866公里（施工里程76.574公里），其中曲靖至马龙段为双向八车道高速公路，马龙至嵩明段为双向四车道高速公路；投资概算22.5亿元，设计工期3年。全线共划分为13个标段，其中路基标9个，路面标4个。工程主要工程量为：路基土石方工程1383万立方米；路基防护与排水工程37万立方米，软基8.6公里，滑坡16处；大中小桥83座7507米（实建成63座6500米），涵洞、通道287道，互通式立交5处，隧道1处540米；路面工程205.4平方米。

曲嵩高速公路是云南省第一条由地方修建的国道主干线高速公路。自２００５年３月正式开工建设，比计划工期提前２个月。


----------



## Qwert

Why are there signs which don't allow pedestrians and cyclists to enter expressway? Isn't that obvious since it's expressway?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

^^ In California, sometimes I saw such signs on the entrances to motorways.


----------



## carry_a_torch

*Some Yunnan province Expressways*

Qujing-Shengjingguan Expressway 曲胜高速

曲靖～胜境关高速公路是《国家高速公路网规划》中上海～昆明高速公路（M60）云南境内的起始段，上连贵州省贵盘公路，下接曲嵩高速公路，全段均位于曲靖市境内。 

曲胜高速公路起于昆曲公路K126+510，向东北经曲靖市区以东、沾益、天生桥、白水、太子山、回隆、富源，止于胜境关（小街子）。路线全长74.824千米，位于曲靖市麒麟区9.94千米，沾益县境内36.13千米，富源县境内28.75千米。胜境关至棠梨湾26.824千米为沥青混凝土路面，棠梨湾至曲靖段48千米为水泥混凝土路面。 

曲胜高速公路路基宽度：曲靖至天生桥段：26米；天生桥至富源段：24.5米；富源至胜境关段：22.5米。设计荷载：汽车－超20级，挂车－120。桥梁外缘与路基同宽。抗震设防烈度：该公路所在地区地震基本烈度为7度，公路工程均按此烈度进行地震设防。设计远景交通量：曲靖至天生桥段55560辆/昼夜；天生桥至富源段31192辆/昼夜；富源至胜境关段31192辆/昼夜（2016年）。 

曲胜高速公路一期工程曲靖至富源段65.55千米于1998年8月开始测设，1999年11月完成施工图设计；第二期工程富源至胜境关段9.274千米于2001年2月开始测设，2001年7月完成施工图设计。 

曲胜高速公路概算投资22.434亿元。一期工程于2000年1月8日开工，2002年10月18日通车。


----------



## carry_a_torch

*Some Yunnan province Expressways*

Anning--Chuxiong Expressway 安楚高速

安宁～楚雄高速公路是《国家高速公路网规划》中杭州～瑞丽高速公路（编号M56）云南境内的一段，辐射昆明、楚雄、大理、保山、怒江、德宏、丽江、临沧、迪庆等9个州（市）20多万平方公里的土地。 

安楚高速公路起于安宁市和平村，止于楚雄市达连坝，主线全长129.9公里。安楚路正线路基宽26米，共有大小桥梁299座，涵洞533座，隧道12座，互通式立交9处，为双向六车道，设计行车速度每小时100公里。

安楚高速公路建设工期为三年， 2002年12月19日举行开工典礼,于2005年6月27日建成通车，比计划工期提前了半年。


----------



## carry_a_torch

*Some Yunnan province Expressways*

Chuxiong--Dali Expressway 楚大高速

楚大高速公路位于楚雄彝族自治州和大理白族自治州境内，路线起于楚雄市达连坝，止于漾濞县平坡镇，全长179.279千米。 

楚大高速公路东接安楚高速公路，西接大保高速公路，1995年11月8日开工建设，1998年6月28日楚雄～祥云段建成通车，1999年5月全线建成投入使用，工程总投资529219.91万元。 

楚大高速公路设计为双向四车道，路基宽山岭区21.5米、重丘区23米、微丘区24.5米，桥涵设计车辆荷载：汽车-超20级，挂车-120，最小平曲线半径125米，最大纵坡：平原微丘3.95％，山岭重丘6％，抗震设防烈度为7-9度。


----------



## xXFallenXx

carry_a_torch said:


>


why are the roads built like this?
In the US they would build the road into the side of the mountain, and not elevate it like this.


----------



## null

@QWERT:

that's the red soil in Yunnan Province










@carry a torch:

thank you, you pix are INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Majestic

xXFallenXx said:


> why are the roads built like this?
> In the US they would build the road into the side of the mountain, and not elevate it like this.


Looks like costs don't matter at all for chinese


----------



## pflo777

Qwert said:


> Little bit offtopic: Why are those fields red? What's planted there?


thats a chinese highway on Planet Mars. :bash:

as soon as the american mars rovers will have found it, they will also be abte to travel faster again.


----------



## binhai

big-dog said:


> China's mountainous topography leads its roads to the turns. When driving on the plain area, it's pretty straight.
> 
> on most expressways the speed limit is 100km/h or 110km/h.


A few years ago they announced they were upping the max speed limit to 120km/hr, so most expressways on plains are 120km/hr (some like Jingjintang expressway, still haven't been upgraded from 110km/hr).


----------



## Qwert

null said:


> @QWERT:
> 
> that's the red soil in Yunnan Province


Thank you. I have never seen such soil.:nuts:



pflo777 said:


> thats a chinese highway on Planet Mars. :bash:
> 
> as soon as the american mars rovers will have found it, they will also be abte to travel faster again.


I'm sorry for such stupid question, I didn't know China was on Mars.


----------



## M.Schwerdtner

pity, its not allowed for foreigner tourists to renta car and drive anywhere cross china ... only with chaffuer ... suxx .. would like to rent a car and drive there


----------



## pflo777

M.Schwerdtner said:


> pity, its not allowed for foreigner tourists to renta car and drive anywhere cross china ... only with chaffuer ... suxx .. would like to rent a car and drive there



really?????

Thats in fact .......uhm....very bad.

Do they want to chagne that in the near future?


----------



## staff

My Swedish friend rented a car while living in Shanghai without any problems whatsoever.
If it is illegal, they sure aren't enforcing the law...


----------



## xXFallenXx

While in China i was told by my guide that it is possible to rent a car, so im not sure where you heard that.


----------



## TheCat

Up until recently it wasn't possible to drive with an International Driver's Permit in China because they are not signatory to the relevant convention. It meant that if one wanted to drive as a tourist, one had to get a Chinese license.

However, I believe as of 2007 it is no longer true, and now it is possible to drive in China with a foreign license.

PS: While the Chinese expressway network is excellent, and the quality of roads is improving constantly, apparently driving in many parts of China is still a major challenge, because drivers don't follow the rules. Check out this link.


----------



## staff

^^
My friend (not the one I was referring to in my previous post) had to get a Chinese driver's license to be able to drive her car in 2006 - although, it was pretty much a formality and she had her Chinese license in a day iirc.


----------



## oliver999

by my experience, express way speed limit is 120KM/hour, but seems most drivers drive faster than this speed.


----------



## tiger

120km/h is for car and truck.For bus,the speed limit is 100km/h.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

120km/h for trucks?


----------



## tiger

Chriszwolle said:


> 120km/h for trucks?


^^I made a mistake.80km/h for trucks.


----------



## carry_a_torch

Elephants on Yunnan's expressway


----------



## big-dog

^^ are they wild ones? The elephants are not access-controlled by anything  Nice photos.


----------



## carry_a_torch

carry_a_torch said:


> *Simao--Xiaomengyang Expressway 思小高速*
> 
> 思茅至小勐养高速公路是《国家高速公路网规划》中重庆～昆明高速公路（M51）联络线昆明～磨憨高速公路（M519）的一段，路线全长97.7千米，其中思茅市境内25.1千米，西双版纳州境内72.6千米，按山岭区四车道高速公路标准建设，路基宽22.5米，设计荷载汽车-超20级，挂车-120，概算总投资39.95亿元，平均每公里造价为4090万元，项目总工期3年。思小高速公路较老213国道缩短里程24.6千米，行车时间由原来4小时减少为1.5小时。


*穿越云南西双版纳原始森林的“思小高速公路”*

a expressway cross tropical forests.


----------



## Gaeus

carry_a_torch said:


> Elephants on Yunnan's expressway


ELEPHANTS IN CHINA!?!? How did they got there? They better place a new sign called "Elephants Crossing" :lol:

I wonder if these highways are also accessible to the wildlife especially to a family or a herd of animals such as these ones?


----------



## foxmulder

really nice pictures.


----------



## big-dog

*Jinji expressway construction pics*

Jinji expressway (晋济高速), located in Shanxi Province, is part of national expressway from Taiyuan to Macau. Running in mountains and canyons, it is one of the most difficult-to-build expressways in China.

The project started in 2005, will be finished in Dec 2008.




























rendering of Xianshen bridge 









150m pier




















































































































































































They built the expressways


----------



## oliver999

these workers make the miracle of china.


----------



## kelvinyang

>


I here salute the hardworking Chinese construction workers. It is their sweat that molded these high ways. How many people driving on the nice roads will think about these workers?


----------



## foxmulder

thanks for great pictures.


----------



## KB

Very impressive 
:master:


----------



## Vagabond

big-dog said:


>


The tunnel in this picture is for hiding land-based ICBM. :lol:


----------



## ANR

*Recent pictures of Sutong bridge*

Below are pictures taken of the Sutong bridge on 4/20:

















Some background on the bridge:

The bridge linking two major cities in the eastern Jiangsu Province is being built by the Second Engineering Corp. of the China Road and Bridge Corp. at a cost of 6.45 billion yuan (830 million U.S. dollars).

Started simultaneously in the cities of Nantong and Suzhou in 2003, the Sutong Yangtze Road Bridge, linking Nantong and Changshu in Suzhou, runs 32.4 kilometers, with 8,146 meters spanning the Yangtze, China's longest waterway.

It has the world's longest span of 1,088 meters, usurping the previous record holder, the Tatara Bridge in Japan, which has a main span of 890 meters.

Its steel and concrete bridge towers, the tallest in the world, stand at 300.4 meters.

Below is map of location:










and an artists rendition:


----------



## big-dog

^^ shouldn't this be posted to the Chinese Bridges thread? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=19703370#post19703370


----------



## Vagabond

How many overpass (highway bridges) are in Beijing? Count by yourself. Thanks for the work of Ms. 5687



*Five beltways ( rings road ) surrounding the city of Beijing!*










*Over hundred of overpass on the ring roads*












































[/QUOTE]




































[/QUOTE]


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## ChrisZwolle

These Chinese expressways look much better than US freeways.


----------



## Scion

Impressive freeways indeed. Especially the greening landscape surrounding it.

I can only wish the country that I'm currently residing in can have the money to build infrastructure in such a rapid pace.


----------



## Qwert

I like those football balls on the last picture.


----------



## Vegas Visitor

Hmmm i know chinese goverment have no problem acquiring right of way, who ever opposes the government gets executed. But where do they get money for funding their road infrastractures?


----------



## snow is red

Vegas Visitor said:


> Hmmm i know chinese goverment have no problem acquiring right of way, who ever opposes the government gets executed. But where do they get money for funding their road infrastractures?


Tax duh !

Where you think other countries' government get money for their national projects. 

Tax is not to throw money out of the window you know.


----------



## big-dog

Vegas Visitor said:


> Hmmm i know chinese goverment have no problem acquiring right of way, who ever opposes the government gets executed.


:nuts: The truth is, many people are not satisfied because they want 10 million $ not a mere 1 million for an individual house.



>


----------



## staff

Vegas Visitor said:


> Hmmm i know chinese goverment have no problem acquiring right of way, who ever opposes the government gets executed.


Another victim of Western propaganda, I see. hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah western Media is pretty negative about anything that's not Western. It's the same about eastern/central/southeastern European countries, they all represent it like they are underdeveloped countries where nobody owns a car and everybody lives in wooden sheds or commieblocks.


----------



## oliver999

Chriszwolle said:


> These Chinese expressways look much better than US freeways.


maybe chinese express way are ralatively new?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

oliver999 said:


> maybe chinese express way are ralatively new?


No, it's because most Chinese expressways are not all concrete, but with asphalt and nice landscaping. A lot of US freeways do not have that. In the Chinese way it's more aesthetic and accepted by the citizens.


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, that's quite impressive!!


----------



## binhai

Shanghai overview:










I also have detailed maps of each district (区), maybe a little too detailed!


----------



## binhai

SSC's acting screwy, after I posted it didn't show up for more than an hour and I posted it again, so sorry for the double post.


----------



## Matchut

delete


----------



## binhai

Wuhan city:










Wuhan metro:


----------



## khoojyh

BarbaricManchurian, Guangzhou Pls.


----------



## General Huo

I found sougou map is also very impressive in showing expressways
http://map.sogou.com/

Guangzhou area










Pearl River Delta area


----------



## General Huo

Shanghai-Nanjing-Hangzhou area


----------



## General Huo

central area of Heinan province


----------



## oliver999

beijing please?


----------



## cees

i guess beijng is bigger than the netherlands,.


----------



## binhai

Guangzhou metro:



















Guangzhou city:


----------



## binhai

Beijing municipality:










Beijing city:



















I also have more and less detailed maps of each city, if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## khoojyh

how is the Chinese Expressway officeal seal look like (tolled way) ?????

i found many edition in the net....


----------



## binhai

^^










It's the G***, other expressways don't have a number though and they just say "Jingtong Expwy" or "Badaling Expwy"

Here's a typical entry sign for a non-numbered expressway:


----------



## Onur

Beijing should build the 5th ringroad. I see 4 ringroad.


----------



## YelloPerilo

^^

They are already building on the 6th ring.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How come they need so many ringroads? Is there that much interaction between suburban/residential area's, or are jobcenters located along these roads?


----------



## foxmulder

Answer is very obvious, city growing so fast that ring roads are swallowed by the city very quickly and new, larger radius ones are needed.


----------



## binhai

OnurT said:


> Beijing should build the 5th ringroad. I see 4 ringroad.


6 rings are alerady completed .


----------



## binhai

Yeah and the new development is very well connected to the city center with metro lines, see the Batong line, it connects eastern suburbs with the city center.


----------



## hkth

Xinhua News:
Beijing-Tianjin expressway opens to traffic


----------



## khoojyh

actually do u guys really think what is the main reason causing beijing traffic go worse? 

Beijing really facing a tone of problem in term of crowded traffic, i had think few methods:

1)few suburbans should be well plan around beijing and link with metro and expressway. solve the population booming in beijing is the only way to solve the crowded traffic in beijing city.

2)move the capital city level away from beijing to another city or construct a new capital city for China, its will push Chinese construction field to the max.

3)increase car tax or road tax.
4)set ERP in Beijing city center, but public transit should be in advance level.
5)another ring road???? 

beijing traffic is the most crowded city in china??? how about Shanghai? CQ?


----------



## z0rg

^^ Construct tons of highways and urban railways ignoring nimby trolls. That's what any city needs to improve traffic issues.


----------



## big-dog

khoojyh said:


> actually do u guys really think what is the main reason causing beijing traffic go worse?
> 
> Beijing really facing a tone of problem in term of crowded traffic, i had think few methods:
> 
> 1)few suburbans should be well plan around beijing and link with metro and expressway. solve the population booming in beijing is the only way to solve the crowded traffic in beijing city.
> 
> 2)move the capital city level away from beijing to another city or construct a new capital city for China, its will push Chinese construction field to the max.
> 
> 3)increase car tax or road tax.
> 4)set ERP in Beijing city center, but public transit should be in advance level.
> 5)another ring road????
> 
> beijing traffic is the most crowded city in china??? how about Shanghai? CQ?


The first question is easy: the reason is the explosive growth of personal cars in Beijing in recent years.

some comments to your points:

1) Beijing Govt are building 7-8 satellite cities around the capital. Light rails are being built to connect those cities; (like Daxing, Yizhuang, Pinggu, Changping, Tongzhou etc)

2) Good idea, but it seems Beijing got the best Fengshui 

3) yes, they should learn from Shanghai and put the car plate into auction to limit the usage of personal cars;

4) Beijing will have one of the world's largest public transportation system (subways esp.). The traffic problem will be partially resolved by 2015;

5) Ring road is not capable of resolving the traffic issues. (Beijing has 6 rings and are planning the 7th). A re-design or modification of current road/ route is the better way.

I've frequented Beijing and Shanghai. It seems Shanghai's traffic condition is better. Both cities have similar road infrastructure so I guess Shanghai has an edge on traffic management.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The problem is that even if only a few percent of the inhabitants of a large Chinese city owns a car, you immediatly still have over a million cars on the road.


----------



## khoojyh

big-dog said:


> The first question is easy: the reason is the explosive growth of personal cars in Beijing in recent years.
> 
> some comments to your points:
> 
> 1) Beijing Govt are building 7-8 satellite cities around the capital. Light rails are being built to connect those cities; (like Daxing, Yizhuang, Pinggu, Changping, Tongzhou etc)
> 
> 2) Good idea, but it seems Beijing got the best Fengshui
> 
> 3) yes, they should learn from Shanghai and put the car plate into auction to limit the usage of personal cars;
> 
> 4) Beijing will have one of the world's largest public transportation system (subways esp.). The traffic problem will be partially resolved by 2015;
> 
> 5) Ring road is not capable of resolving the traffic issues. (Beijing has 6 rings and are planning the 7th). A re-design or modification of current road/ route is the better way.
> 
> I've frequented Beijing and Shanghai. It seems Shanghai's traffic condition is better. Both cities have similar road infrastructure so I guess Shanghai has an edge on traffic management.




thank bro.


----------



## khoojyh

which expressway in China have the most lanes ???


----------



## oliver999

khoojyh said:


> which expressway in China have the most lanes ???


dont know, maybe in beijing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I heard the efforts to improving the air quality in Beijing by taking half of the cars off the road didn't gave any results so far. The Chinese will take "draconic measures" if the air quality doesn't improve 48 hours before the opening of the Olympics. I hope they have some better alternatives than taking all cars off the road, since this will certainly not improve the air quality in Beijing, since the exhaust and pollution of cars is too local to make a big difference.


----------



## Qwert

Chriszwolle said:


> I heard the efforts to improving the air quality in Beijing by taking half of the cars off the road didn't gave any results so far. The Chinese will take "draconic measures" if the air quality doesn't improve 48 hours before the opening of the Olympics. I hope they have some better alternatives than taking all cars off the road, since this will certainly not improve the air quality in Beijing, since the exhaust and pollution of cars is too local to make a big difference.


They should rather stop or reduce production in local factories. That would make much bigger difference. But, it would be expansive of course.:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ I read that China constructs 8 coal plants per month, and according to Greenpeace, one coal plant equals 2 million cars. Hence there is the equivalent of 192 million cars produced every year in China. 
Well, coal is widely and easily accessible in China, so it's not that weird they're using it. 
PM10 peaks at 500 microgrammes per cubic meter sometimes, which is over 20 times the point where Dutch environmental parties all get worked up.


----------



## foxmulder_ms

urbanfan89 said:


> ^^ Not when there are FIVE ring roads around Beijing, and each one just encourages more building. Then you have to build ANOTHER ring road, and then ANOTHER, and ANOTHER.


:nuts:
hmmmmmmmmmm, I guess we call this phenomenon "development".


----------



## X236K

Chriszwolle said:


> ^^ I read that China constructs 8 coal plants per month, and according to Greenpeace, one coal plant equals 2 million cars. Hence there is the equivalent of 192 million cars produced every year in China.
> Well, coal is widely and easily accessible in China, so it's not that weird they're using it.
> PM10 peaks at 500 microgrammes per cubic meter sometimes, which is over 20 times the point where Dutch environmental parties all get worked up.


8 per month...? Well, I'm working for a Chinese company and I'm used to being surprised, but 8...? Where did you get that figure?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Check it out:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/6769743.stm



> China is now building about two power stations every week, the top climate change official at the UK Foreign Office, John Ashton, has said.


EDIT wikipedia



> China currently generates around two thirds of its electricity from coal-fired power stations.[14] It is progressing with the construction of 562 new coal-fired plants over the next few years.[17][18] In June 2007 it was reported that an average of two new plants were being opened every week.


----------



## X236K

^^ I just wonder if it makes sense to talk about environmentaly friendly electricity in Europe... if one plant's output is 500 MW (roughly estimated), then they add Czech Republic's capacity every 10 weeks hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ well, the enviromental parties in the Netherlands are upset about every increase of traffic, while they add 27 times the entire Dutch car stock per year in emissions. Kinda hypocrite, but they know they stand a chance in Europe, and not in China.


----------



## big-dog

*Newly opened Beijing-tianjin expressway (BJ-TJ 2nd expressway)*

















































































(dl, beijingupdates.com)


----------



## khoojyh

any update for China expressway construction?


----------



## Licit Mortal

Dear friends, 

I just had a look at all the pictures in the first part and I am absolutely amazed by the quality of the highways in China. They are so extensive and aesthetically brilliant. 

Are all the highways and express ways in China concertized or asphalt concrete based? Also, how do they maintain the landscaping on the highways and on the side hills of such extensive highways? If they have dedicated people to travel along these highways and maintain these landscaping every week or once in a fortnight, then such a disciplined routine deserves a big salute.

Great job China!


----------



## antovador

^^ hope the same for India


----------



## hoosier

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ well, the enviromental parties in the Netherlands are upset about every increase of traffic, while they add 27 times the entire Dutch car stock per year in emissions. Kinda hypocrite, but they know they stand a chance in Europe, and not in China.


The Dutch environmental parties can't do anything about China, but they can do something about the pollution in the Netherlands.

We need a new Kyoto that limits greenhouse gas emissions in China, India, and Russia in addition to the developed world.


----------



## Kenwen

hoosier said:


> The Dutch environmental parties can't do anything about China, but they can do something about the pollution in the Netherlands.
> 
> We need a new Kyoto that limits greenhouse gas emissions in China, India, and Russia in addition to the developed world.


China emission per capita is far lower than any country western country, so if china need to reduce it, than any western country should reduce more


----------



## Timon91

That's the problem with China: they have so much people, that calculating per capita doesn't really make sense because a big part of the population lives in the countryside, causing only minor pollution. In normal figures about pollution China is a major polluter.


----------



## binhai

Licit Mortal said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I just had a look at all the pictures in the first part and I am absolutely amazed by the quality of the highways in China. They are so extensive and aesthetically brilliant.
> 
> Are all the highways and express ways in China concertized or asphalt concrete based? Also, how do they maintain the landscaping on the highways and on the side hills of such extensive highways? If they have dedicated people to travel along these highways and maintain these landscaping every week or once in a fortnight, then such a disciplined routine deserves a big salute.
> 
> Great job China!


All the expressways I've seen are asphalt. They have teams of workers maintain the landscaping, you can see them working every day with pruning bushes, sweeping the road, and planting trees. I think they get the workers from the local towns, most of the workers I've seen have peasant clothing instead of a company worker's official clothing.


----------



## big-dog

Construction to start on city's first green expressway



> By Chen Xingjie | 2008-10-15 |
> 
> SHANGHAI will start construction of its first ecologically friendly expressway by the year's end to link Chongming Island with Qidong, a coastal city in neighboring Jiangsu Province.
> 
> The proposal was approved yesterday by the Ministry of Transport and the highway is expected to be completed by 2012.
> 
> It marks the final phase of the Shanghai-Chongming-Jiangsu Connection Project which will link Shanghai and Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi Province.
> 
> Together with the Yangtze Tunnel and Bridge project, which is being built between Shanghai's Pudong New Area and Chongming Island via Changxing Island, the Chongming-Qidong Expressway will form a significant intercity fast track at the mouth of Yangtze River and greatly shorten transport time between Shanghai and east Jiangsu, according to the proposal.
> 
> A trip from downtown Shanghai to Qidong will be cut to 1.5 hours from 2.5 hours with the travel distance reduced to 110 kilometers from 200 kilometers.
> 
> The six-lane Chongming-Qidong Expressway, spanning 53 kilometers, will start from the Yangtze Tunnel and Bridge project in Chongming and stretches north to connect to the Nanjing-Nantong-Qidong Expressway in Qidong. It includes three parts: the Beizhi Bridge project, a road connection to Chongming and a road link to Qidong. Thirty-one kilometers of the road will be in Shanghai with the remainder in Jiangsu.
> 
> Since the expressway will go through ecologically sensitive forests and wetlands on Chongming Island, a series of environmental protection measures will be adopted to reduce its impact on the ecology, according to the proposal.
> 
> For example, the construction schedule will be arranged to minimize its affect on animal mating seasons and fish migration. Twenty to 40 percent less land will be used for road construction than normal. And the noise on the road will be reduced by two to three decibels.
> 
> Chongming Island, China's third largest, sits in the center of the mouth of the Yangtze River, which separates Shanghai and northern Jiangsu Province.
> The city government has plans to develop the island into an ecology-based resort and residential area over the next few years.


(ShanghaiDaily.com)


----------



## Peloso

Timon91 said:


> That's the problem with China: they have so much people, that calculating per capita doesn't really make sense because a big part of the population lives in the countryside, causing only minor pollution. In normal figures about pollution China is a major polluter.


You're badly disinformed (and this doesn't surprise me given your place of origin). Even in *absolute* terms, the USA are by far the biggest polluters in the world, and the biggest burners of oil. If you also keep in mind that China produces commodities for all the world, whereas the USA are already a minor exporter, then you get an idea of who's wasting the most resources. So it's true, we need a new Kyoto, and guess who's always blocking the agreements towards a sustainable development? His surname starts by the letter "B"...
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,521153,00.html
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/06/07/AR2007060701460.html


----------



## big-dog

*1580km Shanghai-Shaanxi expressway to complete on Oct 31 2008*

Running through Qinling mountains, it is one of the most difficult expressways ever built in China. pictures taken on 10.19













































(http://news.sina.com.cn/c/p/2008-10-20/090216487204.shtml)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I believe China has overtaken the US in absolute terms recently. Per capita, the US is still worse ofcourse. But both countries are still a huge difference, the US is a nearly 100% modernized nation, while China still has a long way to go.


----------



## staff

China's emissions are decreasing along with the modernization and the shift from a production based economy to a consumer based one. In fact, China has some of the most strict environmental policies in the world. 
It will probably remain a smaller polluter (per capita of course, it's ridiculous to compare in other terms than that) than all Western nations forever.


----------



## UMSHK

hoosier said:


> The Dutch environmental parties can't do anything about China, but they can do something about the pollution in the Netherlands.
> 
> We need a new Kyoto that limits greenhouse gas emissions in China, India, and Russia in addition to the developed world.


Thats unacceptable. India is as rich as Nicaragua and China is as rich as Guatemala. There's no way that the severely obese US (20 tons CO2 per person) can demand China (4 tons) and India (1 ton) to lose weight.


----------



## big-dog

*10.14.2008 Xi'an-Ankang expressway*

Xi'an-Ankang expressway is about to finish after 5-year construction. photos taken 10.14 by xinhuanet.


----------



## UMSHK

Are there any plans of a freeway from Chongqing/Chengdu to Lhasa?


----------



## binhai

^^There's plans from Xining to Lhasa, Chongqing/Chengdu to Lhasa may be added at a later stage, but it would recieve very little traffic, so I don't see it as necessary.


----------



## Verso

big-dog said:


>


These speed limits are so dumb. So if I wanna drive 111 km/h, I must drive on the leftmost lane and thus block all those who wanna drive 120 km/h.


----------



## Timon91

Or you just stay on the lane in which the limit is 110 km/h and violate the speed limit with 1 km/h. And why the hell would you wanna drive 111 km/h instead of 110 km/h  Anyway, it's still insane


----------



## uwhuskies

Verso said:


> These speed limits are so dumb. So if I wanna drive 111 km/h, I must drive on the leftmost lane and thus block all those who wanna drive 120 km/h.


I suspect that you can drive in either lane 1 or 2 (as measured from the jersey barrier) because 10 kph is probably within speed radar's margin of error. These posted speed limits are probably intended to do the opposite of what you are suggesting by limiting the far left lane to higher performance vehicles that can easily maintain 120 kph (which isn't that fast for most newer vehicles).


----------



## big-dog

*Jingdezheng-Wuyuan-Huangshan expressway*

The whole project will complete by the end of 2008

Jiangxi section, photos by 婺源吴老师
































































rest area






















































a village


----------



## oliver999

*newly built expressway*

nanjing-hangzhou xpressway.


----------



## oliver999




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Did you know you can be banned for having multiple accounts?


----------



## Verso

Wow @ the 560-m bridge.


----------



## big-dog

diting said:


> thank you big dog!!
> I have two IDs
> one is baidu
> another one is diting
> so baidu=diting:nuts:


you are honest but it's against the forum rule. Please stop using one of them otherwise you will be banned.


----------



## bridge_builder

Actually Siduhe bridge (Chines name 四渡河大桥) is still under construction. The bridge was joined on 9/11/2008. Bridge deck construction started in early October and its scheduled completion date is sometime in 2009.

Bailing River bridge (Chinese name 坝陵河大桥) in Guizhou province is also currently under construction even though some older news articles in Chinese cited expected completion date of 8/2008. Maybe its schedule has slipped a little. Recent news report (http://gzrb.gog.com.cn/system/2008/10/06/010359251.shtml) stated that construction is 83% complete. With a span of 1088m, this expressway bridge is also one of the longer suspension bridges in the world. Here are some pictures. The first two are artist renders while the last two are construction photos.






































Not far from Bailing River bridge, there is the Beipan River gorge, which has not one, not two, but three completed bridges crossing it. Sometimes, these three bridges are all refered to as Beipan River bridge (Chinese name 北盘江大桥). The naming of them seem to have caused some confusion. In diting's message above, the bridge shown in the youtube video is not the bridge that is 404m tall. 

The first of the three bridges was completed in 2001 and is the railway bridge shown in the youtube video. It is 468m long with a 236m span. It has a deck to river surface distance of 280m. Here are some pictures of this bridge.




























The second bridge was completed in 2004 and is a two lane motor vehicle bridge. This is the bridge that has its deck to river surface height at 404m. It is also a suspension bridge with a main span of 388m. Here are a few pictures of this bridge:





































The final bridge was completed in July, 2008. It is on the same expressway as the Bailing River bridge and is expected to open to traffic very soon. This bridge is 1020m long with a main span of 636m. Its height (as measured by deck to river surface distance) is 320m. Here is a picture of this latest bridge:










Hope that these pictures clear up the confusion.


----------



## Timon91

Amazing bridges! China is really doing well :cheers:


----------



## foxmulder_ms

Amazing pictures, thanks for detailed explanation and info.


----------



## big-dog

80.6km Anqing-Jingdezhen expressway opens after 3-year construction









(www.china-highway.com)


----------



## big-dog

*11-27*

Tangshan-Caofeidian expressway opens

Project started: Dec 24 2006
Length: 63.67km
Width: 6 lanes
Speed limit: 120km/h
Cost: 5.23 billion Yuan



























(www.china-highway.com)


----------



## big-dog

*11-28*










*Guizhou Beipanjiang Bridge opens*

Beipanjiang Bridge is critical project of Shanghai-Kunming expressway.

Bridge length: 1020m
Bridge height: 330m
Main span: 636m


















(www.china-highway.com)


----------



## big-dog

*12-1*

*Baiji-Tianshui expressway main structure finished*

Part of Lianyungan-Huoerguosi expressway.

Project started: Oct 2006
Finishing: 2009




































(www.china-highway.com)


----------



## big-dog

*12-5*

*Huangshan-Taolin Expressway project finished, opening by end of Dec*

Length: 51.1km
Cost: 3.84 billion yuan
Bridge/tunnels: 56%









































































(www.china-highway.com)


----------



## Letniczka

*Experts discuss possibility of building cross-strait expressway*

*Experts discuss possibility of building cross-strait expressway*

Updated Tuesday, December 23, 2008 9:45 am TWN, CNA

TAIPEI, Taiwan -- After the long-expected direct air, shipping and postal links between Taiwan and China were put in place last week, academics and experts from both sides gathered yesterday to discuss the possibility of building a physical structure to link Taipei to Beijing. The formal opening of a two-day academic conference to discuss the feasibility of constructing a cross-Taiwan Strait expressway was attended by representatives from both sides of the Taiwan Strait. 

Chairman of the Straits Exchange Foundation Chiang Pin-kung said at the opening that the exchange of ideas and expertise on the design for such a route has the same “historical significance” as the improvement of cross-strait relations which was facilitated by his meeting in November with his counterpart Chen Yunlin of China’s Association for Relations Across the Taiwan Straits (ARATS). 

“The construction of a Taiwan Strait expressway will further narrow the cultural and economic gap between the two sides,” said Chiang, adding that “it is the common desire of the people of both Taiwan and China to see the realization of such a historic project.” 

The idea of a physical route to link Taipei and Beijing has been in the works in China for years. The project was included in an expressway network plan announced by China in 2005 to build 85,000 kilometers of expressways over a 30-year period at an estimated cost of 2 trillion yuan, including one from Beijing to Taipei. 

Chiang said that a Beijing-Taipei expressway would further facilitate the transportation of Taiwanese products to China, Russia and Eastern Europe. 

The Taiwan Strait Crossing Route Academic Conference has been held twice a year for the past 12 years in China, with the participation of experts from Taiwan and China, but this is the first time that it is being held in Taiwan. 

The conference will discuss basic aspects of the proposed Taiwan Strait expressway, including design philosophy, concept, and basic requirements. Such a route would involve the construction of infrastructure such as undersea tunnels and bridges. It would also require studies on weather, sea water depth, marine sediments and sea floor characteristics — topics that will be discussed at the conference in order to contribute to the preliminary planning and design stages of the proposed project. 

According to Hsai Yang-fang, a professor at the University of North Carolina, Charlotte, the term “Taiwan Strait Tunnel” was first coined in the summer of 1948 in Taipei by thousands of anti-civil war students who were marching to demand the coexistence of all Chinese people. 

Since the Kuomintang (KMT) returned to power in May, President Ma Ying-jeou’s administration has been working to melt the ice between the two sides of the strait and forge links with China, particularly on the economic front. 

The SEF and ARATS are quasi-official organizations responsible for handling cross-strait engagements in the absence of official relations between the two sides of the strait. 

In their second round of their talks held in Taipei Nov. 3-7, Chiang and Chen signed four agreements to allow direct flights, shipping links, postal services and the establishment of a food safety mechanism between the two sides. 

Chen was the highest-ranking Chinese official to have set foot on Taiwan since the end of the Chinese civil war in 1949.

http://www.chinapost.com.tw/taiwan/china-taiwan-relations/2008/12/23/188828/Experts-discuss.htm


----------



## staff

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2008-12/28/content_10570182.htm


> *China's first traffic tunnel under Yangtze River opens*
> 
> www.chinaview.cn 2008-12-28 11:48:13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vehicles runs through China's first traffic tunnel beneath the Yangtze River in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei province, on December 28, 2008. The 3.63-km long tunnel, which has four lanes, began to go through on the morning of Sunday. The 2.05 billion yuan (299.6 million U.S. dollars) project began in November 2004. It was part of the city's efforts to improve transportation infrastructure and relieve congested roads.(Xinhua/Cheng Min)
> 
> 
> WUHAN, Dec. 28 (Xinhua) -- China's first tunnel beneath the Yangtze River opened to traffic on Sunday in central China's Hubei Province.
> 
> It is 3.63-km long and has four lanes. Traffic began to go through the tunnel at about 10 a.m. in Wuhan City.
> 
> Travel time between the city's major areas -- Wuchang, where government offices and universities are based, and Hankou, the business center, is now seven minutes. It used to take half an hour.
> 
> Around 50,000 vehicles can travel through the tunnel going 50 kilometers per hour every day. It can withstand flooding (300 year-flood plain) and an earthquake measuring up to six on the Richter scale, according to Wuhan's vice mayor Yin Weizhen.
> 
> The 2.05 billion yuan (299.6 million U.S. dollars) project began in November 2004. It was part of the city's efforts to improve transportation infrastructure and relieve congested roads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vehicles runs through China's first traffic tunnel beneath the Yangtze River in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei province, on December 28, 2008.(Xinhua/Xiong Jinchao)
> 
> 
> Wuhan, capital of Hubei Province, is one of the largest cities in central China with a population of eight million. It is the center of five railway lines, six expressways and several highways. The city serves as the gateway to China's hinterlands and is nicknamed the "thoroughfare to nine provinces".
> 
> Traffic in Wuhan relies on ground transportation networks and ferry service. Before 1957, people had to cross the river using only a ferry. After that time, the Wuhan highway-railway bridge was put into operation. However, the bridge has been overburdened with about 100,000 motor vehicles and 300 trains crossing it each day.
> 
> As a milestone in the history of transportation across the Yangtze River, the new road tunnel was constructed with the most advanced engineering technology in complicated geologic conditions, said Wang Mengshu, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Dec. 28, 2008 shows an entrance of China's first traffic tunnel beneath the Yangtze River. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)
> 
> 
> "The resources used in the construction will provide valuable references for other tunnel projects and will further promote China's river-crossing transport development," Wang said.
> 
> The 6,300-km long Yangtze River is a major transport link between west and east China. More than 100 bridges across the Yangtze River are currently in use.
> 
> Construction on another two tunnels beneath the Yangtze has been underway in Shanghai and Nanjing, the capital of the eastern Jiangsu Province.


----------



## hoosier

Way to go China.


----------



## khoojyh

any expressway (tolled) link China with surrounding countries? 

i mean something like Europe countries.


----------



## marki

khoojyh said:


> any expressway (tolled) link China with surrounding countries?
> 
> i mean something like Europe countries.


There are actually quite a few. They are all under construction or proposed. Construction and development of all of these has progressed substantially on the Chinese side, but some counties like Laos and Burma have done practically nothing. Some examples:

Kunming - Bangokok
Kunming - Hanoi
Kunming - Mandalay
Nanning - Hanoi
Urumuchi - Alamty
Harbin - Vladivostok
Dandong - Pyongyang

See the Asian Highway website for more information, or the Wikipedia article.

Mark.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I guess it's gonna take decades before we can actually drive from Europe to China. Within like 10 years, it must be possible to drive via motorways to the east of Ukraine. What's left then is a long route through the steppes of Russia and the emptyness of Kazakhstan. 

I doubt if there's a real need for such a connection, but hey, truckers drive from coast to coast in the United States too. Mongolian truckers have been spotted in the Netherlands though, but seeing trucks from such a distance is extremely rare. Russian truckers are very common on Dutch roads though. At least there's a market for long distance (2.500+ kilometers) trucking.


----------



## Timon91

Kazakhstan is getting money from the EU to improve their E-routes. If they spend that money in the right way, then there's just China left to cross


----------



## wyqtor

Timon91 said:


> Kazakhstan is getting money from the EU to improve their E-routes. If they spend that money in the right way, then there's just China left to cross


If Kazakhstan, Russia and Ukraine build motorways connecting the Chinese network with the European one, I will be making a roadtrip to Lhasa  ! 

Probably it will be done when I'm retired, which is good because it will probably take a few months.


----------



## marki

^^ No need for motorways to do a road trip. I've travelled across central asia (Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Uzbeckistan) by bus and the roads are pretty drivable although most are single carriageway and theres plenty of trucks. On the Chinese side the roads are quite busy and theres a hot desert (along the G312), but the motorway will soon be continuous from Beijing to the Kazakstan border at Korgas.

The biggest issue i think is getting the car and driver across the China/Russia border. China still doesnt recognise the international drivers licence, and you still need whatever paperwork (Carnet de Passage etc) for the car. I am contemplating driving all the way from Europe to Bangkok in the next year or two. This has other problems like the 245 km road through Laos (route 3) and the right hand / left hand side driving issue.:nuts:

The road to Lhasa from Golmud (G109) is in very good condition when I went there by bus. Its high altitude (up to 5180m at the Tanggula pass), so the air gets thin, cold and foggy. I am not sure of the progress of the motorway, but the railway has since been built. However, I think foreigners driving their own car would have plenty of hassle at the checkpoint, you'll need the visitor permit and goodness knows what else.:dunno:

Mark.


----------



## Timon91

What do the different coloured lines mean?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

mgk920 said:


> China is doing now what the USA mainly did from the mid-1950s to the late 1970s (time of most rapid development of the interstates).
> 
> Mike


And Europe, to some extend, too. Although it differs from place to place, most motorways in western Europe were also constructed between the 1950's and 1980's. But they've just started a real motorway network in central Europe from the 1990's mostly.


----------



## big-dog

Timon91 said:


> What do the different coloured lines mean?


China's expressway plan is called 7918 network, which indicates,

7 Beijing radiation lines (yellow)
9 North-South vertical lines (Green)
18 East-West horizontal lines (Blue)

The thin lines are connection lines, i.e. thin green lines are vertical connection lines.

The brown color lines are city ring roads.

Originally all lines on the map are green/blue/yellow color. To show the construction status, all the finished expressways were filled with red color. so now you see in the map most lines are red no matter it's vertical, horizontal ot radiation lines.


----------



## Timon91

^^I see, thanks. So it's possible now to drive across China to Kazakhstan over expy's now. How does this road continue in Kazakhstan? Also as an expy?


----------



## big-dog

^^ not sure about the road conditions in Kazakhstan, but even the Chinese part is not all finished. you can see there's quite some distance in the west part of the map marked as yellow color (radiation line but not finished).


----------



## Timon91

It seems like you can get there with the (red) expy running south of it, but that seems like a big detour when you live in Beijing :lol:


----------



## Robosteve

Timon91 said:


> It seems like you can get there with the (red) expy running south of it, but that seems like a big detour when you live in Beijing :lol:


Even that isn't complete, if you look closely. Some parts of it are blue.


----------



## Timon91

^^Yeah, but just some very small sections. There is an expy border with Kazakhstan though. Does anyone have pics of this border crossing?


----------



## Robosteve

Looking closer at that map, some lines are thicker than others and there are two different shades of red. What do the thickness and shade of a red line mean?


----------



## Timon91

Probably 2×3 instead of 2×2 :dunno:


----------



## big-dog

Robosteve said:


> Looking closer at that map, some lines are thicker than others and there are two different shades of red. What do the thickness and shade of a red line mean?


I have no clue on the shades. The thick lines means backbone 7918 network lines while thin lines are connection lines.


----------



## Verso

If I get it right, CN is the two-letter code of PR China. China hasn't reported its oval code, but it's said to be PRC, not CN. If you look in references in that wiki link, PR China isn't mentioned, while several sources, like this one, claim it to be PRC.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So, I think we can generally conclude China doesn't have an official oval at all. 

CN or PRC looks both good to me.


----------



## Verso

delete


----------



## DanteXavier

I've said this before, but again, very impressive thread! China's infrastructure projects are very intriguing, not even just because of their sheer size.


----------



## staff

Google Maps now show the current traffic flows at all the major arteries in many Chinese cities. Most of it is in Chinese, but just navigate to your city of choice and make sure to click the "Traffic"-button in the upper right part of the map window.

Btw, the maps also show all metro lines and bus stops in the cities.


----------



## octopusop

BarbaricManchurian said:


> ^^China doesn't use the word "motorway" in official terminology; however, expressways within cities are free and expressways (and sometimes regular roads) between cities are tolled.


In law, they can toll for 15 years, and the expressway will be freeway.
But the expressway is very important income for local govt., so the local officials try hard to get the way tolled forever.

for example, the first chinese expressway is shenda in 1989, so it would be freeway in 2004. In 2003, Governor BoXilai order to extend the 2 lanes X2 to 3 lanes X2. Project was completed in 2004, so they can tolled in this way until 2019.


----------



## squirrelq

*Hebei 2020*


----------



## squirrelq

*Shanghai and surroundings 2020*


----------



## squirrelq

*Chongqing 2020*


----------



## squirrelq

*Where did I see this before?*


----------



## squirrelq

*OK, in the*

OK, in the States!!! At least something quite similar.


----------



## Jiangwho

Changde-Jishou Expressway


----------



## binhai

squirrelq said:


> So, can anyone tell or translate to me what the text above G56 on the shield below is saying?
> (This one is from the new piece Changde-Jishou).


国家高速, pronounced Guo Jia Gao Su, meaning National Expressway.


----------



## binhai

squirrelq said:


>


top: 南, pronounced Nan, meaning South.

Red: 国家高速, pronounced Guo Jia Gao Su, meaning National Expressway.

Bottom: 京沪高速, pronounced Jing Hu Gao Su, meaning Beijing-Shanghai Expressway (京/Jing is a shortened way to say Beijing, and 沪/Hu is a shortened way to say Shanghai).


----------



## oliver999

in china, "highway" = "expressway".


----------



## H123Laci

china.flb (gps map file) could be fucking big... :lol:

hungary's national road network is 30.000 km (motorways, main roads and local roads) 

compare it to china's 60.000km motorway network... :lol:


----------



## H123Laci

BarbaricManchurian said:


> top: 南, pronounced Nan, meaning South.
> 
> Red: 国家高速, pronounced Guo Jia Gao Su, meaning National Expressway.
> 
> Bottom: 京沪高速, pronounced Jing Hu Gao Su, meaning Beijing-Shanghai Expressway



its amazing how can one decode these hieroglyphics... :lol:


----------



## Huhu

EDITED


----------



## H123Laci

^^ maybe I was not clear... 

I wanted to say: its amazing that china has twice as many motorways as hungary's all kind of national roads...


----------



## Huhu

H123Laci said:


> maybe I was not clear...
> 
> I wanted to say: its amazing that china has twice as many motorways as hungary's all kind of national roads...


Lol I misunderstood you, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## panda80

H123Laci said:


> china.flb (gps map file) could be fucking big... :lol:


isn't it .fbl?


----------



## H123Laci

^^ oops, yes, it is...


----------



## antovador

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Red: 国家高速, pronounced Guo Jia Gao Su, meaning National Expressway.


Great pics however the red part writing is useless a color code or a specific sign form would be better IMO.


----------



## squirrelq

*Prognosis USA vs China for 2030*

Created in a moment of absolute boredom but worthwhile looking at...:nuts:


----------



## squirrelq

*Unit of axis*

FYI:
The horizontal axis is time in years, the vertical is km of expressways/freeways/motorways.


----------



## big-dog

^^ nice chart but I think China's expressway growth will slow after 2012. So both US and China's expressway length are likely to keep at the 90k KM level by 2020 and onwards.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ big-dog*

^^ That 90,000-kilometer-long plan for PRC's National Trunkline Network is old. The latest plan calls for a 120,000-kilometer network.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It seems logical that China will have a larger freeway network than the United States. The US is not very densely populated, even along the east coast, parallel freeways are often over 150 - 200 km spaced apart, that's even worse in the midwest and west coast, where parallel freeways can be hundreds of miles apart. 

If China decides to give every 100,000+ city a connection to the freeway network, you're gonna get an amazing freeway network. China has like 3 times more cities above 200,000 population than the United States.


----------



## rusgeren

I think they will build much new roads than in the last years, to keep the economical growth and to give the unemployed persons a new job.


----------



## big-dog

*Jincheng-Jiyuan expressway opened in Dec 2008*










Located in Shanxi and Hennan Provinces, Jincheng-Jiyuan expressway is part of the 2685km Erlianhaote-Guangzhou expressway (G55). That route is well known for its geographical complexity. The expressway is one of the hardest to be built.





































Xianshenhe Bridge, critical project on Jincheng-Jiyuan expressway



















(baidu.com)


----------



## Chrissib

Is there a plan to number the expressways? 

From what I've heard the Guo-Roads translate to Bundesstraßen in Germany or US-Highways, but not Interstates or Autobahns.


----------



## foxmulder_ms

Breathtaking scenes...


----------



## baidu

Chrissib said:


> Is there a plan to number the expressways?
> 
> From what I've heard the Guo-Roads translate to Bundesstraßen in Germany or US-Highways, but not Interstates or Autobahns.


Guo-Roads(国道) of course are not express way,otherwise china has too many express ways :lol:
Guo-express(国家高速) are express way


----------



## hoosier

ChrisZwolle said:


> It seems logical that China will have a larger freeway network than the United States. The US is not very densely populated, even along the east coast, parallel freeways are often over 150 - 200 km spaced apart, that's even worse in the midwest and west coast, where parallel freeways can be hundreds of miles apart.
> 
> If China decides to give every 100,000+ city a connection to the freeway network, you're gonna get an amazing freeway network. China has like 3 times more cities above 200,000 population than the United States.


And there won't be any successful freeway revolts in China unlike in the U.S. In China, if the government wants to build a road, it gets built.


----------



## big-dog

rusgeren said:


> I think they will build much new roads than in the last years, to keep the economical growth and to give the unemployed persons a new job.


yes, especially in global crisis times.



> * Historical Development of Expressway Length in China*
> 
> *Year Distance (KM) *
> 01-01-1988 0
> 01-01-1989 147
> 01-01-1990 271
> 01-01-1991 522
> 01-01-1992 574
> 01-01-1993 652
> 01-01-1994 1145
> 01-01-1995 1603
> 01-01-1996 2141
> 01-01-1997 3422
> 01-01-1998 4771
> 01-01-1999 8733
> 01-01-2000 11605
> 01-01-2001 16314
> 01-01-2002 19453
> 01-01-2003 25200
> 01-01-2004 29800
> 01-01-2005 34300
> 01-01-2006 41005
> 01-01-2007 45339
> 01-01-2008 53913
> 01-01-2009 60346
> 01-01-2010 65000 (projected)


(wikipedia)


----------



## squirrelq

The wikipedia was entry was created by me too...

But fairly enough most of the data originated from some Chinese government sites:

http://www.sei.gov.cn/try/hgjj/yearbook/2008/html/P1503e.htm
http://www.stats.gov.cn/english/statisticaldata/yearlydata/
http://www.sei.gov.cn/hgjj/yearbook/2007/html/P1603e.htm

The speed of construction shows some similarities with the speed of construction during the 30's of the previous century in Germany:
http://members.a1.net/wabweb/history/rab.htm

But the economy was fairly good during the hype of construction in the States during the 60's.


----------



## Jiangwho

Changde-Jishou Expressway


----------



## Timon91

What is that yellow doing there on the road? Are they testing paint or sth?


----------



## Majestic

Timon91 said:


> What is that yellow doing there on the road? Are they testing paint or sth?


Actually it's sand - trying to save on asphalt.


----------



## Mateusz

Seriously ? It might be dangerous


----------



## Majestic

I always get the impression that those Chinese expressways are somewhat empty and desolate. I realise that with current China's economic growth rate most of those roads will get some decent traffic in a couple of years but right now it looks like they're built without recognition of traffic needs. So here comes a question to fellow Chinese forumers: is there any credible data on AADT of China's expressways? 

Also, I'd like to know whether any decent service along these routes is available, I mean are there enough gas stations, restaurants, rest areas etc.?


----------



## staff

^^
You're sort of answering your own question. With the economic growth and increasing car ownership all of the new highways in China will be heavily used in a not too distant future. You can't really compare "recognition of traffic needs" in China with the developed Western world in which all countries already have fully developed national trunk networks (and hence new highways are built on stretches where the need for them is discovered over time). China has been lacking highways between all of its major cities up until now, so these roads needs to be built no matter what.

Don't be fooled by the pics though. Basically all of the photos of new highways in this thread are taken for the purpose of showing the actual road (not the traffic on them) for promotional purposes etc, either during the construction stage or during the first or so day of inauguration.


----------



## Jiangwho

^^

Staff really knows how Chinese people doing things :lol:,



Majestic said:


> Actually it's sand - trying to save on asphalt.


No, its not sand. its yellow painted on the road's surface which keeps drivers awake. 



Majestic said:


> I'd like to know whether any decent service along these routes is available, I mean are there enough gas stations, restaurants, rest areas etc.?


This is the service area, you can see a CNPC petroleum station and a restaurant on the right side of the pic.


----------



## binhai

On most expressways in China I’ve traveled on, there seemed to be relatively heavy traffic, but on the newer ones, traffic seems to be quite light, probably because they are so new most people haven’t heard of them, and because many are built as planning for future traffic, so current traffic may seem quite light on the high-capacity road. For example, the Jingjintang Expressway had light traffic for a while after it was built in 1993, but now it is so jammed with traffic that they built a parallel 2nd expressway.

On China Expressways, there’s usually a service plaza around every 50km, they usually have a gas station and cafeteria.


----------



## Timon91

BarbaricManchurian said:


> On most expressways in China I’ve traveled on, there seemed to be relatively heavy traffic, but on the newer ones, traffic seems to be quite light, probably because they are so new most people haven’t heard of them, and because many are built as planning for future traffic, so current traffic may seem quite light on the high-capacity road.


Probably because the 'older' expressways were built in the more built-up areas, and the newer in the areas where the need for an expressway is not so high.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I guess the intercity travel by car is not very heavy yet.


----------



## binhai

^^yes, both Timon91 and ChrisZwolle are correct, but a few expressways have high intercity traffic, for example, Beijing-Tianjin expressway and Beijing-Zhangjiakou expressway. Another factor is that the high toll dissaudes most people from using the expressways; they'll usually use the free national road which sometimes is almost as good as the expressway. Gasoline is pretty cheap though.


----------



## Mateusz

BarbaricManchurian said:


> On most expressways in China I’ve traveled on, there seemed to be relatively heavy traffic, but on the newer ones, traffic seems to be quite light, probably because they are so new most people haven’t heard of them, and because many are built as planning for future traffic, so current traffic may seem quite light on the high-capacity road. For example, the Jingjintang Expressway had light traffic for a while after it was built in 1993, but now it is so jammed with traffic that they built a parallel 2nd expressway.
> 
> On China Expressways, there’s usually a service plaza around every 50km, they usually have a gas station and cafeteria.


Sounds like Poland in 80s a bit

When they built E22 between Chrzanów and Kraków, people even didn't know there is a motorway there :lol:


----------



## Sabanban

How many km of expressway is China going to build this year?

整个波兰的高速公路现在不到七百公里，跟中国做什么比较？ 还说什么八十年代的波兰。


----------



## Mateusz

Probably another couple of thousands, if they could switch this to Poland then our whole network would be built in 2 years


----------



## big-dog

Sabanban said:


> How many km of expressway is China going to build this year?


The estimation is 5000km. 



> * Historical Development of Expressway Length in China*
> 
> *Year Distance (KM) *
> 01-01-1988 0
> 01-01-1989 147
> 01-01-1990 271
> 01-01-1991 522
> 01-01-1992 574
> 01-01-1993 652
> 01-01-1994 1145
> 01-01-1995 1603
> 01-01-1996 2141
> 01-01-1997 3422
> 01-01-1998 4771
> 01-01-1999 8733
> 01-01-2000 11605
> 01-01-2001 16314
> 01-01-2002 19453
> 01-01-2003 25200
> 01-01-2004 29800
> 01-01-2005 34300
> 01-01-2006 41005
> 01-01-2007 45339
> 01-01-2008 53913
> 01-01-2009 60346
> 01-01-2010 65000 (projected)


(wikipedia)


----------



## 187cc

Chinses highways are awesome but one can't help but get the feeling that most of the rural and some inter-city ones are under-utilised, for example in Sichuan last year the highway from Chengdu to the South Bamboo Sea were almost empty. Would make excellent street race though hehe . 

Of course you do get lots choca-full ones too.


----------



## big-dog

^^ most of the highways in China were built in last 15 years. people need time to get used to it. and many pics in this thread were taken when the highway was just finished (fresh new). maybe that's why it looks "empty".

I've not been driving on western China's highways but in the east most highways are fully loaded.


----------



## urbanfan89

hoosier said:


> And there won't be any successful freeway revolts in China unlike in the U.S. In China, if the government wants to build a road, it gets built.


There's been a semi-successful maglev revolt in Shanghai. The government has promised to tunnel the entire extension of the maglev line to the Hongqiao Super-Intermodal Hub.


----------



## staff

urbanfan89 said:


> The government has promised to tunnel the entire extension of the maglev line to the Hongqiao Super-Intermodal Hub.


I didn't know this! Another "first" then, for Shanghai. :yes:



And as mentioned before; the "highways look empty" argument isn't really applicable in a nation of more than 1.3 billion people.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

big-dog said:


> ^^ most of the highways in China were built in last 15 years. people need time to get used to it. and many pics in this thread were taken when the highway was just finished (fresh new). maybe that's why it looks "empty".
> 
> I've not been driving on western China's highways but in the east most highways are fully loaded.


Most pictures here are only promotional pics, not pics taken by Chinese drivers, like we do in Europe or North America... Hopefully that'll change!


----------



## binhai

^^true, most expressways in eastern China are definitely full of traffic much of the time, that's why they're building multiple expressway lines, high speed rails, even intercity metros (in Shanghai and Shenzhen) and this barely may be enough to serve China's transportation needs. Western China expressways are more of a prestige project, like Western US interstates, it's not totally useful but it stimulates economic development.


----------



## z0rg

Shijiazhuang second ring road. By ALILANG


----------



## Matchut

delete


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Great


----------



## Majestic

Finally some genuine roadgeeking from China.


----------



## Matchut

delete


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Enmergency?


----------



## staff

^^
Hehe, if you're going to start correcting the English language on signs in China, you have a looooong life ahead of you.


----------



## Pansori

What's wrong with 'Emergency lane'? It should be called 'Emergency shoulder', no? Actually I used to call it 'emergency lane' as well. Still makes sense, because, in fact, that's what it is - an emergency lane.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, but it's spelled as "Enmergency" lane.


----------



## Matchut

delete


----------



## Pansori

lol sorry I didn't even notice that 
A typing mistake due to the lack of English knowledge by the person who did the 'translation'. These days, however, it should be possible to use Google translator or something similar. Why wouldn't they do that?


----------



## Scion

^^ Google translator can be horrible when translating 5+ words


----------



## Matchut

delete


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is that national highway unpaved at times?! 

That's the side of China you usually don't see...


----------



## staff

Still a lot of work to do!


----------



## Matchut

delete


----------



## Matchut

delete


----------



## SOLOMON

sometimes .... going back to reality is good.


----------



## oliver999

what ugly country roads.


----------



## oliver999

but, matchut, you say it's a national highway, that's totally wrong. it's only country road.


----------



## oliver999

china is really unbalanced, only east coasts earas well developed. someone said after 30 years china can be a developed country, that's totally wrong, maybe after 100 years can be as developed as US in 2009.


----------



## Matchut

delete


----------



## Sabanban

oliver999 said:


> china is really unbalanced, only east coasts earas well developed. someone said after 30 years china can be a developed country, that's totally wrong, maybe after 100 years can be as developed as US in 2009.


Just for your information, US did not have freeway until 1950s.

湖北是个烂地方。


----------



## Matchut

delete


----------



## binhai

From my experiences, national roads seem to have wildly differing standards in different parts of the country (Inner Mongolia: good, Hebei: good and bad, Tianjin: good but always overcrowded). However, expressways always have consistant high quality, no matter where in the country one goes. However, once one gets off of it, you can find hugely different road standards in just a few kilometers, probably typical of developing countries; for example: randomly there's a 6 lane boulevard at the edge of town randomly ending and turning into a 2 lane road with no "transitions," its just 2 different road slab widths. Also you happen upon random well maintained roads in the countryside with little traffic, probably it's corruption or a test project.


----------



## Sabanban




----------



## badguy2000

BarbaricManchurian said:


> From my experiences, national roads seem to have wildly differing standards in different parts of the country (Inner Mongolia: good, Hebei: good and bad, Tianjin: good but always overcrowded). However, expressways always have consistant high quality, no matter where in the country one goes. However, once one gets off of it, you can find hugely different road standards in just a few kilometers, probably typical of developing countries; for example: randomly there's a 6 lane boulevard at the edge of town randomly ending and turning into a 2 lane road with no "transitions," its just 2 different road slab widths. Also you happen upon random well maintained roads in the countryside with little traffic, probably it's corruption or a test project.


I don't think so.


from my experience, National-level highways are usually not bad.so are the provincial-level highway.

However, the quality of the sub-province level highway varies much in different area.


----------



## binhai

The national highway paralleling the Jingzhang (Beijing-Zhangjiakou) Expressway is pretty bad in segments, but 95% of the national highways I've travelled on are relatively good, just the standards are different, as some places are 2 lane road, 4 lanes, or semi-expressway. It's very different in different areas.

Sub-provincial highways are all good in Tianjin municipality, same with provincial highways, but that's because it's a relatively more developed region.


----------



## aswnl

Matchut said:


>


Poly Dream City :?
Is that the name of a Chinese city ???


----------



## Matchut

delete


----------



## zaphod

I get the feeling those unpaved highways won't remain that way for long, though


----------



## z0rg

Urban highways in Zhengzhou, Henan province. June 24th by ahyan.


----------



## NCT

The thing is there's no lane discipline in China - people don't drive on the right and overtake on the left - more often than not you've got a slow lorry crawling on the outside lane and faster vehicles have to overtake and undertake like mad. Therefore efficiency on Chinese motorways is low. Then you have official speed limits that are unrealistic, unsystematic and archaic.


----------



## z0rg

^^ You find that kind of drivers everywhere around the world.


----------



## NCT

z0rg said:


> ^^ You find that kind of drivers everywhere around the world.


On British Roads you feel as though all the cars are stationary and the road is moving underneath - everyone drives at _almost_ exactly the same speed. Of course you've still got the odd idiot on the road.

On British motorways it's strictly overtaking on the outside lane. On 3-lane motorways if you were on the inside lane and there's someone crawling in the second lane, you would overtake it on the outside lane.


----------



## binhai

No lane discipline, true, but the impatient drivers weave between the lanes to drive fast...


----------



## Mateusz

How high are fines in China for traffic offences ?


----------



## urbanfan89

NCT said:


> The motorway network in China is expanding at a very impressive speed. I do question though whether such an extensive network is actually necessary. In the remote areas normal roads are underused, all that's needed is to separate pedestrian and cycles from the main carriageway, a few pedestrain bridges, tunnels or crossings, roundabouts or junctions for crossroads, and a by-pass around towns where necessary. Building a whole new road just because of a few hot-spots seem rather unwise.


The same was true about the US before they built the Interstates, and Germany before they built the Autobahn. In time it will become unacceptable to not have a network of expressways.


----------



## city_thing

China needs to invest so much in large scale infrastructure simply because they need to provide jobs for the 20m+ young workers than join the job market every year.

Without such huge funds being pumped into the economy, the unemployment rate would skyrocket and Beijing would have a country full of riots on its hands.

That's why China needs roughly 8% economic growth a year, that's the bare minimum needed to provide new jobs for the population.


----------



## NCT

urbanfan89 said:


> The same was true about the US before they built the Interstates, and Germany before they built the Autobahn. In time it will become unacceptable to not have a network of expressways.


I'm not completely convinced by your reasoning.

What I described applies to many truly rural areas where major towns and cities are very far apart - you are essentically talking about an overall density similar to Wales (Yunnan 112 ppl/sqkm, Wales 140 ppl/sqkm), and these areas, usually mountainous, are neither likely or suitable to have significant population rises. In these places it seems to make no sense at all to have 2 (sometimes huge) roads running parallel.

As China is still in the process of developing, it's much easier now to encourage people to use public transport, so it'll never be in the sorry position America is now in, where car-dependency is unsustainably high, ugly roads ruthlessly cut across the countryside and people's minds are set like stone.


----------



## binhai

^^usually they connect two huge cities far apart, such as Kunming and Chengdu, and Wulumuqi and Lanzhou, so there might not be much population between the cities, but that doesn't mean they are useless entirely; I still think there will be significant intercity traffic.


----------



## big-dog

*9.12 Beijing 6th Ring opens*

The last section of Beijing 6th Ring road, West 6th Ring is completed and opened on Sep 12 2009.

Total length: 187.6km
Cost: 19 billion yuan
Speed limit 80-100kmph


----------



## General Huo

desert highway in Xinjiang


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

General Huo said:


>


This is interesting. Is it to prevent road being covered with sand?


----------



## binhai

^^yes, and also to prevent excess desertification.


----------



## SqueezeDog

General Huo said:


> desert highway in Xinjiang


How are these "sand stoppers" made and for how long do they stretch?


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ These remind me of the rows of piceas we have next to many of our highways. They were planted during Soviet times to prevent blowing snow on the road.


----------



## PeoplesPoster

SqueezeDog said:


> How are these "sand stoppers" made and for how long do they stretch?


There are different methods. The one there is a woven straw matrix that helps hold down sand and plantings. They can stretch pretty huge distances hundreds of miles. I think the idea for these is that they'll last long enough for the plants to take hold after which the root systems will hold the soil together.


----------



## staff

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200910/20091012/article_416026.htm


> *City roads renamed in national unity drive*
> 
> By Dong Zhen | 2009-10-12 | NEWSPAPER EDITION
> 
> ALL Shanghai expressways will receive new names and numerical codes over the next five months as part of a nationwide initiative to create a unified naming system for highways.
> The city had already started to replace its highway signs and this process would continue until next March, the Shanghai Highway Administration said yesterday.
> Drivers may find the new highway codes confusing in the early stages, and officials have taken measures to head off this problem.
> Authorities are printing 2 million free illustrated pamphlets, which will be distributed at major toll stations and transport hubs to inform drivers of the changes.
> Traffic police have begun setting up temporary signs designed to help drivers understand the changes.
> These signs may stay at key highway spots for months or even longer, police said yesterday.
> Two around-the-clock hotlines, 5911-5999 and 12122, have been set up to handle driver queries.
> Information on the changes is also available on the local construction commission's Chinese Website, www.shjjw.gov.cn or the highway administration's Chinese Website, www.highway.sh.cn.
> In Shanghai, eight national expressways and nine provincial-level routes will have new names and codes under the unified standard.
> For example, the A11 or Shanghai-Nanjing Expressway, has a new code, G2, as it is part of the Beijing-Shanghai Expressway.
> The new standards require all national-level expressways to start with "G."
> The changes in road names are necessary as new regulations require that any national route should only be identified by a combination of the names of the cities at the starting and finishing points.
> The new system will eventually make things clearer for drivers as fragmented regional names now point to the same expressways that run through different cities and provinces, highway officials said yesterday.
> Provincial-level expressways in Shanghai, as well as other parts of China, will have codes starting with "S" as well as improved names in line with the new national standards.
> Traffic signs on the city section of the G2 will all be replaced by the end of this month.
> The whole campaign would involve building thousands of new signs in the city at a cost of nearly 200 million yuan (US$29.30 million), traffic police said yesterday.
> The new nationwide system has red as the logo color for national routes and yellow for provincial expressways.
> Highway officials stressed that complete signs carrying both the road names and codes would only appear near toll gates or major entry-exit ramps. Code signs would be scattered along the routes themselves.
> "It's crucial that drivers check up on the routes before heading out," Wang Weiheng, a highway administration official, said yesterday. Wang said there would not be as many signs under the new system.
> The new naming and coding rules are in three categories - for routes starting from Beijing and for west-east and north-south routes.
> 
> Read more: http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200910/20091012/article_416026.htm#ixzz0Thg7h1yL


----------



## binhai

^^finally!


----------



## staff

Agreed! These things are what plague developing countries a lot in my opinion-- lack of proper standardization and so on. It is essential for China to be developing it at this stage.


----------



## NCT

There definitely needs a comprehensive and systematic road numbering system in China. Predictably a lot of Chinese people are dead against this _change_.


----------



## binhai

^^agreed, though the existing expressway names aren't bad, as they tell which two cities it connects, so it's good they won't be removed. However, having a road number as well won't hurt.


----------



## gramercy

hmm, i just measured the highway from Shanghai to Nanjing on google earth

its a continuous stretch of 2x(4+1) for 250 kms


----------



## staff

Found some Shanghai highway photos in the Chinese forums:



koresh said:


>


----------



## Jiangwho

Xibao Expressway













































http://club.autohome.com.cn


----------



## Jiangwho

www.autohome.com.cn


----------



## Jiangwho

Expressway in Anhui






















































BY 晶银悦动


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is it me? I don't see pics.


----------



## xXFallenXx

^ I don't either.


----------



## panda80

^^me too.


----------



## flierfy

I can see them


----------



## Jiangwho

^^ I fixed


----------



## foxmulder

Still cannot see pictures in post #1448


----------



## Matchut

delete


----------



## derekf1974

I know Chinese high speed rail is the star at the moments, but can we have some updates on this thread please. The Chinese government is still expressways like crazy. Some construction updates and pictures would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mateusz

Not really possible to keep up with everything


----------



## Morsue

I can see the pictures in that post.



Jiangwho said:


> Xibao Expressway


12,3 kms! :nuts:


----------



## NCT

Isn't there a 13km tunnel crossing the Alps in Italy?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, the Fréjus tunnel between Lyon and Torino. The tolls are ridiculous though ( € 33 for a single trip).


----------



## keber

^^ And has only one tube with two lanes. Actually a shame for a 33€ pricetag.


----------



## Restless

*Zhongnanshan Tunnel 18km*

This tunnel looks pretty nice inside, lol


----------



## Barciur

> and is the internationally recognized name.


Unless you're soviet/Russian :lol:


----------



## Chrissib

The Chemist said:


> The proper name for the city is Beijing, not Peking. It's how the locals pronounce the city name, and is the internationally recognized name.


In Germany we still say Peking, and I have no problem with Americans calling our cities Munich, Nuremberg, Dusseldorf, Cologne or Brunswick so you shouldn't have with foreign names either.


----------



## derekf1974

Somewhere in Guangdong province (广东清连高速)


----------



## foxmulder

Last three pictures are breathtaking. 

Thanks for the all photos


----------



## toddhubert

hkhui said:


> That ramp seems perfect for in case of uncontrollable Toyota type accelerations :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AlexisMD

wow, go china 
I hope they will recognize international driving license soon. So everybody can rent a car and drive.


----------



## hkhui

AlexisMD said:


> wow, go china
> I hope they will recognize international driving license soon. So everybody can rent a car and drive.


Fack.. I wanted to drive in China this summer hno: Do you know how much it costs?


----------



## staff

I have rented a car in both PRC and Taiwan without even showing my (EU) driver's licence-- only my passport. kay:


----------



## katia72

derekf1974 said:


> Somewhere in Guangdong province (广东清连高速)


*WOW.....
I HOPE ONE DAY I WILL DRIVE ON MOTORWAY FROM EUROPE TO CHINA:banana:
*


----------



## Maggern2k

staff said:


> I have rented a car in both PRC and Taiwan without even showing my (EU) driver's licence-- only my passport. kay:


Experience shows that China has a liberal view towards people driving without a license :lol::lol:


----------



## derekf1974

Chinese roads are very dangerous. Nothing wrong with the infrastructure, it's the drivers. Most act like crazy race car drivers, with total disregard for safety. Foreigners eager to test China's roads will probably think twice after their first taxi ride from the airport.


----------



## AlexisMD

derekf1974 said:


> Chinese roads are very dangerous. Nothing wrong with the infrastructure, it's the drivers. Most act like crazy race car drivers, with total disregard for safety. Foreigners eager to test China's roads will probably think twice after their first taxi ride from the airport.


it depends from which countries are foreigners


----------



## oliver999

hkhui said:


> Fack.. I wanted to drive in China this summer hno: Do you know how much it costs?


500 usd ,and takes 3 months.:lol:


----------



## toddhubert

derekf1974 said:


> Chinese roads are very dangerous. Nothing wrong with the infrastructure, it's the drivers. Most act like crazy race car drivers, with total disregard for safety. Foreigners eager to test China's roads will probably think twice after their first taxi ride from the airport.


that's true from my own experience! Many drivers r not polite at all. They won't let u go first. I wont suggest westerner drive in mainland China.


----------



## skyridgeline

*Leiria, Portugal to Shanghai*

Portugese travelers drive to China for Shanghai Expo (Xinhua, 2010-05-02 19:25:10)


----------



## Scion

Chang'an Street


----------



## Atmosphere

I really love these pics! I wonder what's going up in the background with all the cranes.


----------



## kicksilver

I'm not sure if Beijing beats Sao Paulo already...


----------



## NCT

The bus to car ratio in these photos are absolutely appauling ...


----------



## thicken

wow


----------



## dewlin07

derekf1974 said:


> Somewhere in Guangdong province (广东清连高速)


How high is this bridge? It seems so high!~~


----------



## oliver999

beijing rush hour is terrible.


----------



## tommy949

oliver999 said:


> beijing rush hour is terrible.


I know right...


----------



## Scion

Shenzhen East Coast Expressway 东部沿海高速


----------



## strandeed

why do chinese expressways always seem to be missing a shoulder?


----------



## CNGL

Is there an updated map of the Chinese 高速 (Gaosu Gonglu aka expressways)?


----------



## derekf1974

strandeed said:


> why do chinese expressways always seem to be missing a shoulder?


In urban areas, I think they prefer an extra lane over a shoulder. This is a choice they made when building new freeways in an existing urban landscape with little space. In most rural expressways pictures, I do see emergency lanes/shoulders.


----------



## marki

Didnt see any mention of the first traffic jam in August in this thread... so anyway...the traffic jam has returned.

Perhaps this is also relevant for the 'longest traffic jams' thread??
 

Epic 120km China traffic jam returns
AFP September 02, 2010 8:38PM 
http://www.news.com.au/breaking-new...ffic-jam-returns/story-e6frfku0-1225913500463

A HUGE traffic snarl stretching at least 120km reappeared in northern China today, with thousands of cargo trucks stuck in a bottleneck. 

State television broadcast images of a long line of mostly cargo trucks inching slowly through Inner Mongolia on a major highway leading towards Beijing that has come to symbolise China's traffic gridlock problem.

"You could say the highway has become a big parking lot," a CCTV reporter at the scene said, estimating the number of vehicles stuck in the congestion at more than 10,000.

The stretch of highway linking Inner Mongolia and the northern province of Hebei with Beijing is among the nation's busiest.

Major snarls have materialised this year, blamed on highway maintenance projects and accidents.

Traffic slowed to a snail's pace in June and July for nearly a month, according to earlier press reports.

In August, state media said some drivers were stuck in a huge traffic jam on the route for nine days.

The traffic subsequently cleared but has worsened again due to accidents and traffic restrictions imposed by authorities, CCTV said.

China has embarked in recent years on a huge expansion of its national road system, but the volume of traffic periodically overwhelms the grid.

According to government data, Beijing is on track to have five million cars on its roads by year's end. The four-million mark was passed in December.

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/breaking-new...ns/story-e6frfku0-1225913500463#ixzz0yOFgqUSK


----------



## diting

*expressway underconstruction in xinjiang by psp12101*

赛果高速


----------



## big-dog

marki said:


> Didnt see any mention of the first traffic jam in August in this thread... so anyway...the traffic jam has returned.
> 
> Perhaps this is also relevant for the 'longest traffic jams' thread??
> 
> 
> Epic 120km China traffic jam returns


There's already a thread on this in Chinese forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1199987


----------



## big-dog

The article is a bit old but exciting

*China plans to build 11,049km expressway in 2010*

The same construction speed will extend to year 2011~2012, by planning there're still 50,277km new expressway to build by 2013

http://www.ccmec.com.cn/?thread-203-1.html


----------



## big-dog

*Sep.2 Xiamen Quanzhou expressway re-opened after widening*

Widened to 8 lanes (from 4 lanes)
Length: 81.9km
Cost: 6.594 bn yuan



















(www.china-highway.com)


----------



## xiaoliang

sequoias said:


> nice freeways, but not too impressive. China doesn't have as many cars as in the United states, so maybe in a few years or in a decade or so, it will be lot of cars in rural China. American freeways are busy, even in rural areas. I don't see many cars in rural area of China in the pictures. I-90 6 lane freeway over snoquailimie pass in Washington state gets average of 26,000 cars a day, one of the busiest mountain pass in the US.


China has many cars now


----------



## bogdymol

big-dog said:


> The article is a bit old but exciting
> 
> *China plans to build 11,049km expressway in 2010*
> 
> The same construction speed will extend to year 2011~2012, by planning there're still 50,277km new expressway to build by 2013
> 
> http://www.ccmec.com.cn/?thread-203-1.html


Chineese are crazy! :nuts:

If they would come for 6 months in Romania we woudn't have to build any new motorway in the next 50 years :lol:


----------



## seem

^^ They would come to Slovakia for 2 months and we will have many empty motorways..


----------



## dikkelul

xiaoliang said:


> China has many cars now


Uhmm... not nearly as many as the US, EU, Russia or Japan...


----------



## strandeed

dikkelul said:


> Uhmm... not nearly as many as the US, EU, Russia or Japan...


The Chinese are the worlds biggest car market now... and will soon have as many cars on their roads as the rest of them put together


----------



## dikkelul

strandeed said:


> The Chinese are the worlds biggest car market now... and will soon have as many cars on their roads as the rest of them put together


Jep, that's normal but I meant per capita!


----------



## Pansori

big-dog said:


> The article is a bit old but exciting
> 
> *China plans to build 11,049km expressway in 2010*
> 
> The same construction speed will extend to year 2011~2012, by planning there're still 50,277km new expressway to build by 2013
> 
> http://www.ccmec.com.cn/?thread-203-1.html


Do you mean there will be 50000km of _new_ expressways by 2013? Is that really possible? I mean even in China that sounds a bit too much.


----------



## Restless

Pansori said:


> Do you mean there will be 50000km of _new_ expressways by 2013? Is that really possible? I mean even in China that sounds a bit too much.


That sounds about right... the original plan was to continue at about 5000km per year.

However, they approved all the projects from 2010-2020 just after the financial crisis hit in 2008. And voila, they all get completed sometime between 2011-2013.


----------



## Surel

Atmosphere said:


> ^^ Yeah that was what I was thinking too. Still only 26 million cars in 2009....The biggest growth has yet to come.


The growth is more or less stable... The sustainability of this growht is however question.

Its not probable that the world would be able to sustain almost tripple the EU+USA car quantity given the same car penetration and current energy consumtpion levels in these countries.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is why we need other portable energy sources, that are sustainable and affordable. Electricity looks promising, since it is possible to generate it in a sustainable and commercial scale, but the range of electric cars is still a problem. Right now, electricity is interesting for households with a second car, which do not travel long distances. (city cars). Another problem of electricity right now is its power, you cannot power a commercial van or truck for long distances yet.


----------



## Restless

Surel said:


> The growth is more or less stable... The sustainability of this growht is however question.
> 
> Its not probable that the world would be able to sustain almost tripple the EU+USA car quantity given the same car penetration and current energy consumtpion levels in these countries.


Look at it this way

If a car typically lasts 10years, then you need to produce an average of 50million cars per year to sustain a car population of 500million.

I think that ends up as an additional 20 million barrels per day (MBPD) of oil. This is a huge amount of new oil to produce, which the planners don't think can be produced economically.

So this explains the push into electric and alternative fuel vehicles, even though they're not economically viable at this time.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> That is why we need other portable energy sources, that are sustainable and affordable. Electricity looks promising, since it is possible to generate it in a sustainable and commercial scale, but the range of electric cars is still a problem. Right now, electricity is interesting for households with a second car, which do not travel long distances. (city cars). Another problem of electricity right now is its power, you cannot power a commercial van or truck for long distances yet.


Yup...

The only possible portable and high capacity storage of electricity that I can see is in the hydrogen. However the effectivity is rather low... Neverthless, hydrogen could also solve the problems of "green" wind, sea, light, electricity sources = the volatility of the production of these sources. Wind turbine may indefinetly produce hydrogen, which can be then once in a time collected (harvested).

The only sollution for the power grid are then the nuclear power plants, especially the newer generations (e.g. the breeder reactors). I already discussed some ideas I have about the infrastructure of the future...


----------



## z0rg

Hefei West elevated road. Opened on Septmeber 30 this year. Posted by XYF123.








































































Before the opening


----------



## NCT

Personally I think China of all countries needs to most seriously consider alternative modes of transport to the car. Car ownership should stay well below European levels simply because the country is too densely populated it'd be sad indeed if everywhere was turned into massive superhighways (OK that's a hyperbole). Modern city planning in China does not seem to emphasize enough on urban realm, accessibility and permeability, i.e. features that pedestrians find 'nice' to walk in or easy to access public transport of all kinds, so woud dissuade people from buying and using cars.


----------



## z0rg

I agree. They should build tons of railways everywhere, so that railways become the people's favourite transport by far. About highways, double or even multi level highways as well as underground highways should become very common in a mid term.


----------



## Jiangwho

BY 洋聪


----------



## oliver999

^^jinghu-ningtong-yanjiang expressway?


----------



## oliver999

bleetz said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but I don't quite understand the Chinese road classification system. If you read about Chinese National Highways on wikipedia, it says that not all of them are of expressway standard. Does this mean that some of them are below expressway standard? If so then how many motorway standard roads are there in China?


i am not a native english speaker, i dont know the difference of "high way,expressway, free way" .
in china, 高速公路(high speed road by character means) is the only word , and has very clear and stricktly definition:能适应年平均昼夜小客车交通量为25000辆以上、专供汽车分道高速行驶、并全部控制出入的公路”。一般能适应120公里/小时或者更高的速度，要求路线顺畅，纵坡平缓，路面有4个以上车道的宽度。中间设置分隔带，采用沥青混凝土或水泥混凝土高级路面，为保证行车安全设有齐全的标志、标线、信号及照明装置；禁止行人和非机动车在路上行走，与其他线路采用立体交叉、行人跨线桥或地道通过。
i'll tring to translation: Can adapt the annual average day for more than 25,000 passenger traffic; high-speed, general can adapt to 120 kilometers per hour or higher speed, closed with no traffic lights,smooth, longitudinal grade, at least 4 lanes, completed symbols and lines, signal and lighting devices, prohibit the pedestrian and walk in the streets, and other lines using three-dimensional, pedestrian tunnels or by increases.
so i dont think "not all of them are of expressway standard". we have tons of nice road with say sommth paved 12 lanes ways, but no one call them "高速公路".


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Highway = any (major) public road, usually one lane per direction.

Expressway = substandard freeway in Europe / United States, but a full freeway-standard road (see below) in Asia and eastern U.S.

Freeway = full freeway: 100 - 130 km/h, at least 2x2 lanes, median, shoulders, grade-separation.

Thus, freeway equals Asian expressways. (Japan, Malaysia, Singapore, China, Taiwan, Thailand, Philippines, etc)


----------



## Jiangwho

oliver999 said:


> ^^jinghu-ningtong-yanjiang expressway?


Some of the photos were taken from the expressways you mentioned.


----------



## CNGL

高速公路, _Gaosu Gonglu_, means expressway, as far as I know.
BTW, the second photo was taken near the Northern terminus of the G35 aka Jiguang Expressway.


----------



## wyqtor

bleetz said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but I don't quite understand the Chinese road classification system. If you read about Chinese National Highways on wikipedia, it says that not all of them are of expressway standard. Does this mean that some of them are below expressway standard? If so then how many motorway standard roads are there in China?


What the article is trying to say is that in China there isn't a separate numbering system for expressways; for example, The road Lhasa -> Shigatse -> Nepal (G318) is a G-road, but expressways are most of the time also G-roads.


----------



## null

ChrisZwolle said:


> Highway = any (major) public road, usually one lane per direction.
> 
> Expressway = substandard freeway in Europe / United States, but a full freeway-standard road (see below) in Asia and eastern U.S.
> 
> Freeway = full freeway: 100 - 130 km/h, at least 2x2 lanes, median, shoulders, grade-separation.
> 
> Thus, freeway equals Asian expressways. (Japan, Malaysia, Singapore, China, Taiwan, Thailand, Philippines, etc)


From an English - Chinese Dictionary:

Expressway = 高速道路、快速干道

Freeway = 高速公路


Still the same thing.


----------



## Jiangwho

BY 洋聪


----------



## zlobna raca

Why 2 zebras so close next to each other? Does this road (bridge) even have sidewalks?


----------



## wyqtor

^^ They aren't *really* zebras. I've seen plenty of such zebra-like marks on full-fledged expressways. I guess they're used to reduce speed on expressways ( maybe by fooling people that there's a pedestrian crossing there?  )


----------



## zlobna raca

Speed camera would be a better solution.


----------



## hmmwv

Those are distance indication marks to help drivers visually gauge and keep following distance.


----------



## Fargo Wolf

wyqtor said:


> ^^ They aren't *really* zebras. I've seen plenty of such zebra-like marks on full-fledged expressways. I guess they're used to reduce speed on expressways ( maybe by fooling people that there's a pedestrian crossing there?  )


That's because they are supposedly rumble strips (supposedly because this is China after all).



zlobna raca said:


> Speed camera would be a better solution.


It's China. They could care less. :wallbash: Useless vermin...



hmmwv said:


> Those are distance indication marks to help drivers visually gauge and keep following distance.


See first reply.


----------



## fragel

^^ actually *hmmwv* is right. I am not sure how it works outside China, but for anyone who wants to pass the written test in China, he/she is required to know that. you can also see the sign in that picture indicating the end point of 100m. 




















and here are the rumble strips shown in *jiangwho*'s post . (not supposedly, they actually work)


----------



## Jiangwho

zlobna raca said:


> Speed camera would be a better solution.


There are cameras. you can see the cameras on the pics below:




























Here you see how far is the distance from 0M to 100M.










And the screen below shows that the bus registration number of PD8818 which illegally changed its lane caught on the camera.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are those speed cameras or just CCTV cameras?


----------



## zlobna raca

I meant speed camera as in radar not CCTV camera but thanks anyway. Like this:


----------



## Scion

^^ Yes there are point to point average speed cameras. There are also cameras that detect large vehicles illegally in the fast lane, as is shown by the display board that "豫PD8818 coach bus have been caught in the express lane".


----------



## Jiangwho

zlobna raca said:


> I meant speed camera as in radar not CCTV camera but thanks anyway. Like this:


There are radars for speed measurement on the bridge, see the pic below:








http://news.xinmin.cn/domestic/shizheng/2008/04/30/1134636.html


----------



## Jiangwho

BY 洋聪


----------



## CNGL

Something is wrong with the exit numbers. I have read on Wikipedia that they can be only up to 3 digits, so when the expressway reaches km 1000 the exit numbers resets back to 0 and starts over. Those 4 digit exit numbers sohuldn't be there.

Anyway, that exit 2444 (That should be exit 444 IMO) is the highest one I've seen. I thought that exit 1168 on Spanish A-7 was the highest exit number in the world...

BTW, what number would have the last exit of G30 just before KZ border? Something like 4280?


----------



## binhai

No, the exit numbers are correct, for the radial highways from Beijing, the exit number is the number of kilometers from Beijing


----------



## fragel

CNGL said:


> Something is wrong with the exit numbers. I have read on Wikipedia that they can be only up to 3 digits, so when the expressway reaches km 1000 the exit numbers resets back to 0 and starts over. Those 4 digit exit numbers sohuldn't be there.
> 
> Anyway, that exit 2444 (That should be exit 444 IMO) is the highest one I've seen. I thought that exit 1168 on Spanish A-7 was the highest exit number in the world...
> 
> BTW, what number would have the last exit of G30 just before KZ border? Something like 4280?


nice find, I didn't even notice that.

Anyway, G324 is not part of the national trunk highway system (NTHS), and thus has different exit numbering system. Notice the highway in that picture has three digits (G324, comparable to highways such as US-66 in USA), while the NTHS (similar to the interstate in USA) consists of expressways numbered single digit(G1-G9 from Beijing), double digits(other trunk expressways) and four digits (city ring road). So the wiki note for NTHS is correct, and the exit number 2444 is also ok.

For comparison, you can see G324 has a different color than G0401(the white dots above G0401 are "国家高速", the Chinese characters for NHTS)

















For G30 in Xinjiang, I happen to come across this picture











BarbaricManchurian said:


> No, the exit numbers are correct, for the radial highways from Beijing, the exit number is the number of kilometers from Beijing


for national trunk highway system, the exit number only uses the last three digits of the distance.


----------



## binhai

OK, I'm just going by what my road atlas says


----------



## Jiangwho

Photo BY 洋聪


----------



## khoojyh

thanks for sharing.

oh yeah... it is any expressway in Xizang? i mean the toll expressway.


----------



## binhai

no


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Chinese highways looks quite good!


----------



## Jiangwho

khoojyh said:


> thanks for sharing.
> 
> oh yeah... it is any expressway in Xizang? i mean the toll expressway.


You are welcome.

Here are some road pics from Xizang




















































































































































































PHOTO BY M.Z


----------



## hmmwv

It's awesome that the camera will detect that motor coach in the passing lane, and then display its offense and license plate number on the big display. LOL. It's like saying "Shame on you, driver!"


----------



## Jiangwho

*Expressways in West China*







































































































































Photo from Xinhuanet


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

^^

That was some smart idea! I wonder if it's self-sustaining?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Any news?


----------



## danchun

edit


----------



## Orion602

*G3*

wow. I missed that they want to make expressway across Taiwan strait. (narrowest part=131km):nuts:


----------



## big-dog

*China’s First expressway in Tibet to open May’11*

(TibetanReview.net, Dec16, 2010) 

China said Dec 14 that it was on course to complete the first expressway in the Tibet Autonomous Region by Mar’11, in time for its opening in May’11. The expressway, a four-lane road linking Lhasa city proper and Gongkar Airport, had entered its final stage and would open in six months as expected, reported China’s official Xinhuanet news service Dec 14.

The report said that about 85 percent of the 38-km expressway had been completed, and workers were now focused on a 389-metre tunnel in the craggy mountains near Gongkar Airport. It cited Li Dingkun, an ethnic Chinese who is the leader of the construction team, as saying the tunnel would be completed by Mar’11, in time for the expressway to open in May’11 as scheduled.

The Lhasa-Gongkar Expressway runs along the southern bank of the Lhasa River, a tributary of Yarlung Tsangpo (Brahmaputra in India).

The report added that the 1.55 billion yuan (US$232.7 million) project would ease traffic pressure along the Lhasa section of the No. 318 national highway that sees frequent flooding and traffic jams.

source


----------



## big-dog

*Nearly 9,000 km expressways built in 2010 (12.28)*










The total expressway length has reached 74,000km by the end of 2010. The total road network is 3.983 million km.

The whole "7918" network will be completed by 2015. 

source

*Updated Historical Development of Expressway Length in China* 

*Year Distance (KM) * 
01-01-1988 0 
01-01-1989 147 
01-01-1990 271 
01-01-1991 522 
01-01-1992 574 
01-01-1993 652 
01-01-1994 1145 
01-01-1995 1603 
01-01-1996 2141 
01-01-1997 3422 
01-01-1998 4771 
01-01-1999 8733 
01-01-2000 11605 
01-01-2001 16314 
01-01-2002 19453 
01-01-2003 25200 
01-01-2004 29800 
01-01-2005 34300 
01-01-2006 41005 
01-01-2007 45339 
01-01-2008 53913 
01-01-2009 60346 
01-01-2010 65065
01-01-2011 74000


----------



## derekf1974

big-dog said:


> *Nearly 9,000 km expressways built in 2010 (12.28)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The total expressway length has reached 74,000km by the end of 2010. The total road network is 3.983 million km.
> 
> The whole "7918" network will be completed by 2015.
> 
> source
> 
> *Updated Historical Development of Expressway Length in China*
> 
> *Year Distance (KM) *
> 01-01-1988 0
> 01-01-1989 147
> 01-01-1990 271
> 01-01-1991 522
> 01-01-1992 574
> 01-01-1993 652
> 01-01-1994 1145
> 01-01-1995 1603
> 01-01-1996 2141
> 01-01-1997 3422
> 01-01-1998 4771
> 01-01-1999 8733
> 01-01-2000 11605
> 01-01-2001 16314
> 01-01-2002 19453
> 01-01-2003 25200
> 01-01-2004 29800
> 01-01-2005 34300
> 01-01-2006 41005
> 01-01-2007 45339
> 01-01-2008 53913
> 01-01-2009 60346
> 01-01-2010 65065
> 01-01-2011 74000


9000KM of new expressway contructed in one year is beyond amazing! China's current expressway network (74000 km) is almost as big as the Interstate system of the USA (~75000 km). Of course, the USA also has expressways that are not part of the Interstate system.


----------



## fragel

The historical numbers are really informative.

The 9000 km expressways completed in 2010 are more than all expressways in China before 1999.

From 2007 to 2010 (4 years), almost 29,000km of expressways were built.

Construction of many expressways started in 2009, so when they are to be completed in the next few years, we will see another leap in the total length.

China still needs a lot of transportation infrastructures, and the construction boom of airports and high speed rail did not slow down expressway construction at all. US has around 100,000 km of expressways. It's going to take a couple of years for Chinese expressway system to reach that number.


----------



## fragel

on the news 
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2010-12/28/content_11767623.htm



> *China's freeways extend 74,000 kilometers*
> (Xinhua)
> Updated: 2010-12-28 22:30
> 
> BEIJING -- *China has built 33,000 kilometers of new freeways over the past five years*, taking the country's total to 74,000 kilometers, the country's top transportation official said Tuesday.
> 
> The total was still short of the 100,000 kilometers of expressways in the United States, the longest in the world, Li Shenglin, China's Minister of Transport said at a national conference on transportation.
> 
> Meanwhile, *639,000 kilometers of new roads were built over the past five years, with 527,000 kilometers of them built in rural areas, bringing the country's road length to well over 3.98 million kilometers*, Li said.
> 
> According to the government's freeway development plan over the next five years, Li forecast China would complete construction of seven new freeways radiating out from the capital city of Beijing, nine expressways running north to south, as well as an extra 18 thruways running east to west.
> 
> *By the end of the 12th Five-Year-Plan period (2011-2015), Li believed China could overtake the United States in terms of freeway developments and rank the first on earth in this regard.*


----------



## RV

It's something so funny to read about a so amazingly huge developement and five-year-plans at the same time


----------



## Sriram27

Gotta hand it to the Chinese Government..They definitely know what they're doing. GO CHINA!!


----------



## hmmwv

derekf1974 said:


> 9000KM of new expressway contructed in one year is beyond amazing! China's current expressway network (74000 km) is almost as big as the Interstate system of the USA (~75000 km). Of course, the USA also has expressways that are not part of the Interstate system.


Correct, if we count all the expressway rated roads in America we have over 100,000km of them. A lot of sections of "US Highways" or "State Routes" are built to the same standards as Interstates.


----------



## oliver999

hmmwv said:


> Correct, if we count all the expressway rated roads in America we have over 100,000km of them. A lot of sections of "US Highways" or "State Routes" are built to the same standards as Interstates.


are those "state routes"you mentioned all without any traffic light(全封闭in chinese)?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This is an example of a freeway-grade State Route 

State Route 91 in California:


----------



## mgk920

oliver999 said:


> are those "state routes"you mentioned all without any traffic light(全封闭in chinese)?


Yep. There is no requirement that a highway in the USA that is built to full freeway standards carry an 'interstate' route number. Some of the busiest highways in the USA are NOT 'interstates' (see: CA 91 above - it connects the southern Los Angeles metro area, including Orange County, with the Riverside County/'Inland Empire' area).

Mike


----------



## oliver999

mgk920 said:


> Yep. There is no requirement that a highway in the USA that is built to full freeway standards carry an 'interstate' route number. Some of the busiest highways in the USA are NOT 'interstates' (see: CA 91 above - it connects the southern Los Angeles metro area, including Orange County, with the Riverside County/'Inland Empire' area).
> 
> Mike


thank you very much, i get it now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

View on Beijing (right) and Tianjin (left) from ISS:


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

> *By the end of the 12th Five-Year-Plan period (2011-2015), Li believed China could overtake the United States in terms of freeway developments and rank the first on earth in this regard.*


I just hope that once Chinese overtake the USA in terms of motorway development, they will not kill their own railroad just like it was done in the USA


----------



## binhai

don't worry about that, China's high speed rail is a huge success so far


----------



## hmmwv

ChrisZwolle said:


> View on Beijing (right) and Tianjin (left) from ISS:


Nice, you can actually see PEK from space.


----------



## NCT

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> I just hope that once Chinese overtake the USA in terms of motorway development, they will not kill their own railroad just like it was done in the USA


That's something we don't have to worry about given the speed of recent HSR and metro constructions, at least for now anyway.


----------



## Pansori

I think it is simply impossible, considering the residential density of Chinese coastal regions. If you neglect the railways the congestion on the road would instantly get so bad that you would literally get stuck on the road for days until get evacuated by emergency services. So it's not like China has a choice.


----------



## Surel

I think that it will be in China where will emerge completaly new transportation system. It will be sort of hybrid between train and automobile transport. It will combine the advantages of both and eliminate the disadvantages. As for now I see China as the only country that could achieve something like that in the nearby future.


----------



## fragel

ChrisZwolle said:


> View on Beijing (right) and Tianjin (left) from ISS:


nice shot by NASA. a 180 degree rotation of the pic will give the normal map orientation.


----------



## highway35

Definitely agreed.

China will end up have the world's largest expressway network, HSR network and passenger air transport network. It just has the scale, size and population density to justify building all three networks. In addition, China will also have the world's largest metro systems.

The US has currently the largest expressway and air transport network, but will be difficult to sustain a large, national HSR network profitably.

Europe will probably come close to have all three networks at the same time compared to China, eventually.



Surel said:


> I think that it will be in China where will emerge completaly new transportation system. It will be sort of hybrid between train and automobile transport. It will combine the advantages of both and eliminate the disadvantages. As for now I see China as the only country that could achieve something like that in the nearby future.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think you need to see things in perspective. Of course China will have everything larger and more, simply because it dwarfs just about any country due to their population size (apart from India). 

For example, to get the same motorway length/population ratio as the United States, China doesn't need 250.000 km of expressway but 430.000 kilometers of expressway.


----------



## Surel

^^Right because the things are in perspective the propositions are as they are.

By the hybrid I dont mean combination of the rail and road network in the sence of changing the mode of transport. I mean new mode of transport that would be hybrid of rail and road. In that transport would veheicles work in the train (hsr) system in the long distance and in the road system in the short distance.

btw. I assume that in that time the transport would be completaly covered by electric energy and fossile fules would not be used. Certainly not in this hybrid system. As China has just mastered as I guess fourth country in the world the technology of reworking nuclear waste this became more realistic.

Imagine it as joining small electric units in a rail system, in the meantime recharging their batteries, when reaching some bigger common destination point leaving the train formation and switching to conventional road. The low distance radius of batteries would be solved. The recharging would be helped. Also the congestion problems would be helped a lot as the train would replace the drivers thus maximize the speed while minimize the space needed.

The infrastructure change and construction needs of such a system are however huge. Well, where else should it happen than in a country where Maglev is comercially operational.


I mean seriously people. It is nice to talk about railway or roads, however we should look bit to the future. Roads are there thousand years, rail two hundered, motorways around hundered. We need to move on to some other standard...


----------



## hmmwv

You are essentially describing a pod system which the US started to experiment in the 70s and 80s, at the World Expo the GM Pavilion has a movie about a future Shanghai with such system.


----------



## Surel

Nice to know that someone else thinks about it too... .


----------



## Atmosphere

Surel said:


> Nice to know that someone else thinks about it too... .


May I recommend that you take a look at Masdar City. A city that is under construction near Abu Dhabi right now. It uses this kind of transport. Very intresting to see how things will work out there.


----------



## Surel

I like it.

Just few things that I would point out.


- how is solved the interaction of these automated pads with other moving or stationary objects that are not in the "map".

-Is there an viable plan to create trully universal transport mode system? I describe it more in detail to show what I mean. In the same veheicle would be combined these things.

long distance:
In between the cities it would mount an high speed platform (e.g. railway, maglev...etc), create a train structure, rely on externa electricity supply, and recharge its own battery at the same time. This network could be used either by private or public units.

in the city:
It would work in the public transport pod network like in the Masdar city. It would be recharging while in dock, or perhaps even while in motion (depends if the technology could provide it). The city transport could be perhaps be the combination of an open road system (like in Masdar - using tires, no chargin in motion) and closed system (using rails, maglev, etc - on longer distance, with higher speeds, charging in motion - network structure as trams or metro in todays cities, hubbing to to open road system now and then). Used either by private or public units.

the last mile:
Outside the city, inside the city, locations outside the open or closed network. Not automated or only semi automated driving. Using current road infrastructure. Distance up to the battery capacity. Charging only on spot in the end. Used eventually onnly by the private units, or "rented units".

The point is, that the same unit should be able to use all these systems and speeds. Perhaps the only difference could be that the public units would be limited to first two, while private and rentable units could also do the last mile.


----------



## zergcerebrates

ChrisZwolle said:


> View on Beijing (right) and Tianjin (left) from ISS:



Is that really Tianjin on the left? Looks kinda close in the picture, I thought they would be farther apart.


----------



## zergcerebrates

big-dog said:


> Beijing's elevated highway tube was finished on 11.20. The 1800m highway tube was built to eliminate the noise since the highway flies over across the Beijing Zoo.


They did all that just for the zoo?


----------



## strandeed

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ses-beneath-sending-plunging-23ft-ground.html










Shoddy construction there. Hopefully does not have bad implications for the rest of the highway network or even the HSR lines.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Why transport coal by truck anyway? That's why you have rail freight, large bulk quantities.


----------



## fragel

strandeed said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ses-beneath-sending-plunging-23ft-ground.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy construction there. Hopefully does not have bad implications for the rest of the highway network or even the HSR lines.



don't jump to baseless conclusion so fast. there could possibly be problems caused by design and construction, but the overloading trucks are directly responsible for the collapse.

those trucks should be prevented from running on the roads, seriously, they are literally the 'road killers' as they are destroying the paved roads. when we talk about overloading, you might be thinking of 10 tons over the limit, but in China it is not uncommon that a 30 ton limit modified truck carries 150 tons of goods.


----------



## fragel

ChrisZwolle said:


> Why transport coal by truck anyway? That's why you have rail freight, large bulk quantities.


freight rail in China does not have the capacity for all the commodities. The 600+ km Daqin railway alone transported more than 400 million tons of coal last year, but it is still not enough. Plus, even when coal transported on trains reaches the railway station, a part of it needs to be loaded by trucks anyway. Not every factory can afford a branch line from the railway station.


----------



## Nexis

There appears to be no rebar in these sections.....i'm not at all surprised by this...china is taking shortcuts and there starting to catch up...


----------



## big-dog

zergcerebrates said:


> They did all that just for the zoo?


there seems no other options (except relocating the zoo). Beijing zoo is a landmark of Beijing and nobody wants the animals to be disturbed by the new road.


----------



## fragel

big-dog said:


> there seems no other options (except relocating the zoo). Beijing zoo is a landmark of Beijing and nobody wants the animals to be disturbed by the new road.


and a great place to buy clothes, lol


----------



## Ingenioren

Nexis said:


> There appears to be no rebar in these sections.....i'm not at all surprised by this...china is taking shortcuts and there starting to catch up...


It's a gap for temperature expansion point, not supposed to have rebar, only vertical support.


----------



## Fargo Wolf

hmmwv: Then perhaps you can explain why there is virtually no rebar in there. IF there had been an adequate amount of rebar in the concrete, and, if the quality of concrete was properly mixed (not too "wet" nor too "dry"), this bridge might not have failed. If it did, it probably would not have collapsed, though it would have had to be torn down and rebuilt anyway for obvious reasons.

The quality of bridges, or for that matter, ALL structures in China, are of questionable quality. The reasons why, have been stated already, so there's no need to repeat them here.

wyqtor: Head on crashes happen every day in China, both on and off main highways. Yes, the expressways are needed. The problem is the rampant corruption, cutting costs, even if it means endangering life and shoddy construction practices are the biggest problems. Corrupt corporations will do whatever is required to cut costs (lower/poorer quality materials, reducing the amount of materials used) and use the cheapest (often unskilled) labor to get the job done. What matter to these corporations, is the bottom line. Nothing else matters. Even if found guilty, bribes are often paid to get a court decision in their favor.

When the country TRULY cleans up it's act and starts to clean up it's act, then, and only then, is there hope for massive improvements in construction standards.


----------



## chewys

keber said:


> I've studied pictures from this link:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ses-beneath-sending-plunging-23ft-ground.html
> 
> then adding my observations and experience as civil engineer.


The part without much rebar is not the load bearing main member. It is part of the parapat wall (low side wall) of the bridge. The photo does not in anyway show the lack of rebar in the main struture.

The main load is carried by the central girder, which is the thickened part along the central axis.


----------



## maldini

Fargo Wolf said:


> hmmwv: Then perhaps you can explain why there is virtually no rebar in there. IF there had been an adequate amount of rebar in the concrete, and, if the quality of concrete was properly mixed (not too "wet" nor too "dry"), this bridge might not have failed. If it did, it probably would not have collapsed, though it would have had to be torn down and rebuilt anyway for obvious reasons.


If you do not know about civil engineering and the construction industry in China then just shut up instead of embarrassing yourself. Your unsubstantiated claims are laughable. Chinese infrastructure quality are among the best in the world. Corruption in engineering project is minimal.
Projects in China are built to the highest quality possible, regardless of the cost needed. Safety and quality always come first, unlike some other countries. Chinese engineers, workers and the people in general put great attention to details in carrying out their tasks. In China, infrastructure projects are designed and built to high standards the first time, as any extra maintenance will need more resources.


----------



## gattone

You sound like a propagandist. A silly one.


----------



## melrocks50

gattone said:


> You sound like a propagandist. A silly one.


LOL I agree :nuts:


----------



## binhai

it's true though, the ratio of infrastructure failure to total infrastructure built is infinitesimal and much lower than many other countries'


----------



## keber

BarbaricManchurian said:


> it's true though, the ratio of infrastructure failure to total infrastructure built is infinitesimal and much lower than many other countries'


Any data to prove that? Also in comparison with age of the collapsed objects?


----------



## henry1394

there are wide spread corruptions in china. the construction method in china are different than the us or europe. in china, they do little survey and start doing construction. in order to "get more money", contractors pick the cheapest material they could find. you get what you give for cheap labor that you have people who don't pay attention to detail. the mentality of "it works before, and it still works" are all over, so you have construction crew that use old-school style instead of using precise, accurate technology on building and quality control on infrastructures. history repeats itself if nobody learns the mistake.


----------



## binhai

keber said:


> Any data to prove that? Also in comparison with age of the collapsed objects?


you'd hear in the news if anything failed. It's a very rare occurrence. PRIVATE construction sometimes is with shoddy materials, so apartment blocks may collapse or tip over hno: but high-priority PUBLIC infrastructure such as high-speed rail, subway tunnels, and expressways is built with the highest-quality materials.


----------



## maldini

henry1394 said:


> there are wide spread corruptions in china. the construction method in china are different than the us or europe.


In China, they stress getting it right the first time. Any further work to rectify mistakes will require extra resources. It is this Chinese attention to details and getting it right the first time mentality that are producing the high quality of Chinese construction.
Therefore, they always use the modern building techniques and high quality materials.


----------



## chewys

henry1394 said:


> there are wide spread corruptions in china. the construction method in china are different than the us or europe. in china, they do little survey and start doing construction. in order to "get more money", contractors pick the cheapest material they could find. you get what you give for cheap labor that you have people who don't pay attention to detail. the mentality of "it works before, and it still works" are all over, so you have construction crew that use old-school style instead of using precise, accurate technology on building and quality control on infrastructures. history repeats itself if nobody learns the mistake.


Speaking from experience?
If that is the case, would China be able to built excellent modern world class infrastructures (thousands of kms modern expressways, high speed railways, airports), facilities (stadiums, theatres, museums etc) and buildings that are the envy of many? 

Can we compare what China has produced with what you country has deliverd of the past five years? And if the products are defective, we will hear such news about widespread failure or new repair being done.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Chinese infrastructure has yet to prove if it's worth its salt. Most of it is brand new. Wait until the maintenance round will massively kick in around 2050.


----------



## henry1394

chewys said:


> Speaking from experience?
> If that is the case, would China be able to built excellent modern world class infrastructures (thousands of kms modern expressways, high speed railways, airports), facilities (stadiums, theatres, museums etc) and buildings that are the envy of many?
> 
> Can we compare what China has produced with what you country has deliverd of the past five years? And if the products are defective, we will hear such news about widespread failure or new repair being done.


I'm from china. the news always focus on the good side; like the length of a highway being done, this railway station was built..etc. they sometimes report thing like the bridge collapse. (10 years ago was rare) you would see a brand new bridge being built just now, in about 6 years it will looks like it's a 30 year old bridge. i don't have engineering background or experience, but i've seen a lot roads and bridges that are brand new will turn into a road with potholes and bridges that you don't even wanna go across.


----------



## oliver999

henry1394 said:


> in about 6 years it will looks like it's a 30 year old bridge. i don't have engineering background or experience, but i've seen a lot roads and bridges that are brand new will turn into a road with potholes and bridges that you don't even wanna go across.


完全是胡说八道. 不能以偏概全。


----------



## Fargo Wolf

oliver999 said:


> 完全是胡说八道. 不能以偏概全。


What Oliver said: Is completely nonsense. can not be generalized.

If you say so... I'm not convinced, nor are others. Nuff said.


----------



## Pansori

I wouldn't be surprised if quality standards in China are not the same as, say, in Germany or Netherlands when it comes to road building. It's huge money and where there is huge money there is corruption and all kinds of other non-transparent activities. Such things constantly happen in many (but not all) EU countries as well... as they do all around the world. Even if formal standards are high it doesn't mean that in reality someone didn't pocket some cash or didn't "transfer" some materials or didn't intentionally reduce quality in order to get an early maintenance contract. Knowing that China is not yet the most corruption-free place in the world it's not surprising that this would happen. Especially when you deal with billions of USD worth of contracts. Such problems in road-building exist everywhere except countries which have virtually no corruption i.e. Germany, Scandinavians and a few others. Otherwise you have to expect shortcomings here and there. We will probably never find out whether such accidents happened because of this or was it simply an error or something else.


----------



## Surel

Pansori said:


> Such problems in road-building exist everywhere except countries which have virtually no corruption i.e. Germany, Scandinavians and a few others.


Corruption is in every country. The differences are just the means of how it is being done. The most corrupted enviroment is the army business, second one to it is the infrastructure construction. Third one I would say are IT solutions. Its logical, since in these areas are concentrated the governmental investments. You cannot corrupt in the area of mandatory costs, you can easily corrupt in the area of investments, and these are more or less on the same level around the world.


----------



## henry1394

oliver999 said:


> 完全是胡说八道. 不能以偏概全。


wow really? i ain't making nonsense. i'm based on my observation in china. it's great that they build a lot of infrastructures, but what people don't see is the quality.


----------



## fragel

this wave of meaningless ranting and bashing gotta be put to an end.

it is really weird that few of the recent commentators cared about the development of Chinese highways and expressways, shared any information or update, one accident and they acted like flies to maneuver. some joker even has no engineering background, has no idea about Chinese roads of any sort (probably never seen or been on one), and most importantly, has no *DATA* of any kind to support his claims, and yet he talks the loudest.

Let's just wait for the investigation results. Meanwhile, for anyone who has various claims, better show some evidences (photos of poorly maintained roads are fine too) or data.


----------



## maldini

henry1394 said:


> I'm from china. the news always focus on the good side; like the length of a highway being done, this railway station was built..etc. they sometimes report thing like the bridge collapse. (10 years ago was rare) you would see a brand new bridge being built just now, in about 6 years it will looks like it's a 30 year old bridge. i don't have engineering background or experience, but i've seen a lot roads and bridges that are brand new will turn into a road with potholes and bridges that you don't even wanna go across.


Like you said you are not engineer. But having potholes on the pavement is normal, after just a couple of years. The road surface is normally repaved every couple of years. In may countries, potholes can appear right after a snow storm or heavy rain. Even overloaded heavy vehicles can do damage to the road surface.

Concrete pavement reinforce with iron bars are usually more durable than those paved with bitumen. What is most common material used for pavement around the world?


----------



## strandeed

yes it's legal... it's a specially designed truck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dXTh6f5lF8


----------



## WhiteMagick

oliver999 said:


> pic by hidden dragon


非常美好的风景！高速公路也看来很好。


----------



## strandeed

A lucky escape for these bus passengers 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12881327


----------



## z0rg

*Two elevated expressways - the Ma'anshan Road Elevated Expressway and the Yuxi *
Road Elevated Expressway - will open to traffic during the upcoming May Day holiday.

The 4.5-kilometer Ma'anshan Road Elevated Expressway runs from Xiaodongmen in Hefei, capital city of Anhui province, to the Chaohu Lake. Travel time from downtown to the lakeside will be shortened by roughly 70 percent to 10 minutes once the overhead highway is available.

A majority of the construction project has been finished, while the Tunxi Road Ramp, a section linking the expressway and the Tunxi Road, is expected to be completed after three months and minor facilities at some crossings are still under improvement, according to Ren Qinglong, who takes charge of the project. The retardation is a result of underground construction of the No.1 metro line which coincides with the elevated expressway, he said. The Ma'anshan Road Elevated Expressway will stay open to traffic despite those ongoing works.

May 1 will also see the other road, the Yuxi Road Elevated Expressway, open to traffic. The 1.1-kilometer highway joins the Datong Road to the east and the Binhe Road to the west, with eight lanes totaling 60 meters wide. The construction began last September.

Drivers will spend only about seven minutes on a single trip from downtown Hefei to Daxing town, Feidong county via the overhead expressway in contrast to a 40-minute drive previously.

(by Zheng Weiling)

http://english.anhuinews.com/system/2011/04/29/003986969.shtml

Pics by GL1234


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow, that elevated expressway would make for a fantastic road video!


----------



## Nexis

Is the Chinese Govt working on improving Chinese Driving Habits and licenses?


----------



## urbanlover

Nexis said:


> Is the Chinese Govt working on improving Chinese Driving Habits and licenses?



Yeah I've seen videos of the driving done in China they may have really impressive roads, but no way would I dare driving in that country. People cross the center line at will, completely ignoring traffic light, etc


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It takes time. Every country suffered from extreme fatalities when mass-motorization began. In the late 1960's, over 3 200 people were killed annually in the Netherlands at maybe 40 billion person-kms. Nowadays, 640 people are killed annually at 200 billion person-kms.


----------



## lafreak84

640 deaths per year? That's impossible, that's almost 2 dead every day. Am I missing something?


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Nexis said:


> Is the Chinese Govt working on improving Chinese Driving Habits and licenses?





urbanlover said:


> Yeah I've seen videos of the driving done in China they may have really impressive roads, but no way would I dare driving in that country. People cross the center line at will, completely ignoring traffic light, etc


It's hard to say what, if anything they are doing in that regard. The problem itself is multi-faceted on several fronts. The biggest two problems are "Driving Schools" that simply offer the following test: If you can drive a single lap around an empty parking lot, you have past your driver's test. "Congratulations, here is your license." Then they are turned loose on the road. There has been some effort here to crack down on outfits that pull this sort of s**t, though I don't know what the success rate in terms of shutting them down, as well as criminal prosecutions are.

This results in the second problem. The road is flooded with inexperienced drivers who, in many cases, make their own "rules" as they go. Many, if not most, drive as if they were still riding bikes. The problem is worsened when they get behind the wheel of commercial vehicles. Again, there was a crackdown (I remember a vid somewhere in this thread after a bridge collapse due to an overloaded truck and the truck inspectors getting caught NOT doing their job at all) on truck drivers.

China has come a long way in the last decade or so, but they still have a long way to go before they are on par with Europe, or N. America. Corruption as well as the "One Party" Government are the biggest issues, but that's beyond the scope of this thread.


----------



## Fargo Wolf

lafreak84 said:


> 640 deaths per year? That's impossible, that's almost 2 dead every day. Am I missing something?


It's probably much higher than that. The Chinese Govt. doesn't like giving out those kind of stats. As a result, we will never know the true numbers of injuries, as well as fatalities on Chinese roads.


----------



## keber

Fargo Wolf said:


> It's probably much higher than that. The Chinese Govt. doesn't like giving out those kind of stats. As a result, we will never know the true numbers of injuries, as well as fatalities on Chinese roads.


Number 640 is per Netherland roads.
This is for Chinese roads, close to 90.000 deaths:
http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/90001/90776/90882/6378731.html


----------



## Fargo Wolf

keber said:


> Number 640 is per Netherland roads.
> This is for Chinese roads, close to 90.000 deaths:
> http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/90001/90776/90882/6378731.html


Wow... I thought the death toll would be lower for the Netherlands.


----------



## DarkLoki

It may be surprising those 640 deaths per year but in fact the roads of the Netherlands are the safest in the EU. You can never prevent all accidents, I am sure a large part of these deaths are the result of driver errors.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_deaths#Statistics_in_the_European_Union


----------



## mgk920

lafreak84 said:


> 640 deaths per year? That's impossible, that's almost 2 dead every day. Am I missing something?


Well, when you figure that the USA state of Wisconsin (population about 5.6M) had 563 fatalities in traffic crashes in 2010....

(source - http://www.dot.wisconsin.gov/drivers/drivers/traffic/crash/fatality.htm - note that the numbers are trending downward)

Mike


----------



## superchan7

Such a new expressway with tiny shoulders. I mean, in traffic jams drivers will abuse the shoulders all the time, but still.

I think Chinese traffic is getting a little better in the major cities. At large intersections you still see rampant wrong-way drivers, and lane discipline in general is still not quite there. One thing they seem to do better than southern California is using their turn signals.


----------



## z0rg

They opened today. Pics by XYF123


----------



## binhai

looks like Japan


----------



## Nexis

Whats with the lack of solid barrier in some of the pictures? It looks like they used a crowd control barrier , thats not safe for Traffic use.....


----------



## Shifty2k5

Nexis said:


> Whats with the lack of solid barrier in some of the pictures? It looks like they used a crowd control barrier , thats not safe for Traffic use.....


Have you ever been to the Golden Gate bridge?


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I doubt that the traffic will be going very fast, and I'm sure that they're screwed to the ground.


----------



## gramercy

thats hardly the point, in case of an accident the individual rods will act like swords penetrating the vehicles


----------



## Nexis

Shifty2k5 said:


> Have you ever been to the Golden Gate bridge?


Thats an older highway , this is a new Highway. Newer Highways and Roads don't have any excuses not to have proper barrier.


----------



## hmmwv

Nexis said:


> Thats an older highway , this is a new Highway. Newer Highways and Roads don't have any excuses not to have proper barrier.


Barrier can be added easily, just haul in the concrete modules and line them up. I agree that solid barriers are necessary to prevent cars from crashing into the oncoming traffic, even though the speed of cars on those city streets aren't fast at all.


----------



## skyridgeline

Nexis said:


> Is the Chinese Govt working on improving Chinese Driving Habits and licenses?


Natural selection and more severe/strict prosecutions (for DUI for example).


----------



## hmmwv

I remembered at least ten years ago it's more difficult to get a license in China than in the US. You have to be able to drive manual transmission and perform that turn and back into garage test. It's all changed now and everybody is driving.


----------



## Djurizmo

hmmwv said:


> You have to be able to drive manual transmission and perform that turn and back into garage test.


You still have to do all that stuff in, I think, all European countries...


----------



## oliver999

beijing-chengdu highway


----------



## oliver999

an normal morning of shanghai traffic viedeo:
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/Tw5XTJ38ecM/
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/WIExr8Ss1tI/


----------



## oliver999

amazing highquality viedo ! crazy driver show you around shanghai at midnight:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM1NjM0MzEy.html
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM2MTM1ODY4.html


----------



## Pansori

^^
This is really cool!


----------



## RKC

Djurizmo said:


> You still have to do all that stuff in, I think, all European countries...


I'm always amazed you don't have to in the US. 

If you can't drive a manual, you can't _really_ drive, imo.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

oliver999 said:


> amazing highquality viedo ! crazy driver show you around shanghai at midnight:
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM1NjM0MzEy.html
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM2MTM1ODY4.html


This made me think: how many km of elevated expressways are there in Shanghai?


----------



## CNGL

I like the G7 plans... It appears that now instead of joining G6 just after enter Hebei it continues to Datong in Shanxi province. Then I don't know the routing... Maybe it will go to Hohhot for join G6.
But the interesting part is the one from Bayannur to Hami. They will build a motorway through the middle of nothing! Only the towns of Ejinaqi and Mazongshan are in the route. I think there will be sections of 100+ km without any exit.


----------



## poshbakerloo

gramercy said:


> thats hardly the point, in case of an accident the individual rods will act like swords penetrating the vehicles


barriers like that are used in the UK aswell. None on full size motorways but just larger urban boulevards instead. The cars don't get over 30-40Mph anyway on roads like that...

Sheffield...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Rebasepoiss said:


> This made me think: how many km of elevated expressways are there in Shanghai?


Quite a bit. There are numbered expressways around Shanghai, two ring roads and a number of elevated roads;

* South-North Elevated Road: 22 km
* Yan'An Elevated Road: 14 km
* Yixian Elevated Road: 10 km
* Humin Elevated Road: 8 km
* Huaxia Elevated Road: 14 km

Besides these, portions of the Middle and Inner Ring Roads are also elevated.


----------



## tall_dreams

Shanghai looks amazing.


----------



## Pansori

tall_dreams said:


> Shanghai looks amazing.


That's a bit of an understatement if you ask me. I would say it looks more like in-fucking-credible!


----------



## oliver999

i'll continue amazing shanghai driving series.
driving on west nanjing road video:http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM1ODQzNzY4.html
xintiandi :http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM3MjU1MDY4.html


----------



## oliver999

good morning shanghai:http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQyMzkzNzI0.html
shanghai-nanjing express way: 
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjU2NTI1MzA0.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow, they log all expressway openings there? Great tool.


----------



## binhai

Usually near the new year, there are a ton of openings. Tons of high speed rail, metro, and expressways opened in the last few days, really exciting times!


----------



## Angelos

I wonder in a few years, will it be possible to drive on Motorway all the way from Europe to Russia then Kazakhstan and then hit the Chinese motorway network near Almaty and then drive all the way to inner china on a 5.000 KM motorway to Shanghai ?

When i retire it will be my dream to do that trip, its fascinating!


----------



## GROBIN

Angelos said:


> I wonder in a few years, will it be possible to drive on Motorway all the way from Europe to Russia then Kazakhstan and then hit the Chinese motorway network near Almaty and then drive all the way to inner china on a 5.000 KM motorway to Shanghai ?
> 
> When i retire it will be my dream to do that trip, its fascinating!


Don't you prefer driving through China to Singapore for instance ?  

P.S.: I'd gladly join such a trip, and not necessarily when I retire :lol:


----------



## General Huo

China adds 11,000 km of expressway in 2011. Total expressway mileage hits 85,000km

我国高速公路总里程达8.5万公里新增1.1万2011年12月31日 08:06人民日报【大 中 小】 【打印】 共有评论0条今年新增公路逾7万公里

我国高速公路总里程达8.5万公里 　

记者从12月30日召开的2012年全国交通运输工作会议上获悉：2011年我国新增公路通车里程7.14万公里，其中高速公路1.10万公里，新改建农村公路19万公里。截至2011年底我国高速公路总里程达8.5万公里。

News translated by Google, not very accurate.

China's expressway mileage of 85,000 km 11,000 newAt 08:06 on December 31, 2011 People's Daily [ big in small】 【Print】Total Comments 0 ofThis year more than 70,000 km of newly built highways

China's expressway mileage of 85,000 km

Reporters from the meeting of December 30, 2012, the National Transportation Working Conference was informed: 2011 China's new highway mileage 71,400 km, 11,000 km of expressways, a new reconstruction of rural roads 190,000 km. As of the end of 2011 China's highway mileage of 85,000 km.


----------



## derekf1974

85,000km of expressways already. At this rate, China will surpass the USA in just a few more years.


----------



## hmmwv

11,000 km of new expressway added in one year, that's one crazy year. If we only count the US Interstate system then China's equivalent National Trunk Highway System is already the longest in the world (85,000km vs ~76,000km). The original target for China was to hit 85,000km by 2020, well I guess they were being conservative.


----------



## skyridgeline

derekf1974 said:


> 85,000km of expressways already. At this rate, China will surpass the USA in just a few more years.


I think the current length of the Interstate is < 85,000 km









Source:http://people.hofstra.edu/geotrans/eng/ch3en/conc3en/interstatemileage.html


----------



## derekf1974

The Interstate is just a (big) part of the US expressway system.



skyridgeline said:


> I think the current length of the Interstate is < 85,000 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:http://people.hofstra.edu/geotrans/eng/ch3en/conc3en/interstatemileage.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep, the total U.S. freeway network is just short of 100 000 kilometers.


----------



## Surel

Thus just few more years and it will happen. As well as just few more years and it will be have biggest GDP (PPP) as well. I hope they would start to work on new types of transports in the cities as well soon, merging private and public transport systems.


----------



## Tepes

Street View has arrived to Tibet & Shenzhen:

http://map.soso.com/

(Click the WebCam symbol, then place it on the blue regions)

Unfortunately, it's a local Chinese company and not Google, so the speed is quite limited from my location, probably the Great Firewall has something to do with it.


----------



## Vignole

Great! Thanks.


----------



## skyridgeline

The Chinese numbers are from the Ministry of Transport of China? Because ...

_... the *China expressway mileage does not include* the expressways administered by provincial level governments, such as in Beijing (with its five expressway ring roads), the extensive system of Shanghai and the expressways of Hong Kong. No data is readily available for the lengths of these roads._

- China Expressway System to Exceed US Interstates (by Wendell Cox 01/22/2011, www.newgeography.com)


----------



## Pansori

skyridgeline said:


> The Chinese numbers are from the Ministry of Transport of China? Because ...
> 
> _... the *China expressway mileage does not include* the expressways administered by provincial level governments, such as in Beijing (with its five expressway ring roads), the extensive system of Shanghai and the expressways of Hong Kong. No data is readily available for the lengths of these roads._
> 
> - China Expressway System to Exceed US Interstates (by Wendell Cox 01/22/2011, www.newgeography.com)


That would be 1500km extra at best. If we mean Beijing, Shanghai and Hong Kong that is.

but what about Guangzhou? And some other cities? Are the expressways in those cities included in the total China expressway figure?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The provincial expressway network is extensive in eastern provinces.


----------



## Pansori

ChrisZwolle said:


> The provincial expressway network is extensive in eastern provinces.


Are they included in the total that we know? If not then how many km we're talking about?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It appears a bit unrealistic to me if the 80 000 km value would include only national expressways. There are maybe 10 or 12 of them that exceed 3000 kilometers each.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Angelos said:


> I wonder in a few years, will it be possible to drive on Motorway all the way from Europe to Russia then Kazakhstan and then hit the Chinese motorway network near Almaty and then drive all the way to inner china on a 5.000 KM motorway to Shanghai ?
> 
> When i retire it will be my dream to do that trip, its fascinating!


Russia is cold. Don't you prefer the road in the south. BG-TR-IR-TUR-UZ-Kazakhstan instead?


----------



## Angelos

That route would be closer for me since i live in Greece but i have read that some places in Iran - Turkmenistan - Uzbekistan are very dangerous and the road network is not very good compared to Russia.


----------



## mgk920

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think it's here, but the road isn't on Google Maps yet.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/?ll=44.46065,81.17365&spn=0.037614,0.104628&t=h&z=14
> 
> This section opened on September 30th, 2011.


Thanx!

Mike


----------



## khoojyh

ChrisZwolle said:


> In my experience Google Maps has the most up-to-date mapping of China. They usually only lack the expressways that opened within the past 6 - 8 months.
> 
> I don't know about Chinese mapping services. Yahoo maps is severely outdated and Bing Maps is entirely useless.


Yeah Bing is not showing updated road map not only in China but other Asian country.


----------



## bogdymol

Traceparts said:


> xinjiang expressway west China 8:20 amazing bridge





skyridgeline said:


> The bridge *@ 1:40* is more impressive.


:eek2:


----------



## geor

As it could be seen Chinese do not have any MW work zone safety protocol. They don’t obey based traffic rules, not to stop on emergency lane. I wouldn’t be surprised if they have very high risk on MW network.


----------



## derekf1974

Saw that video from beginning to end. It is amazing how the construction/maintenance crew and drivers lack the most basic safety precautions.


----------



## foxmulder

sorry, accidentally posted...


----------



## big-dog

*Shanxi to build 18 expressways*

( www.chinadaily.com.cn )

Updated: 2012-03-12



> Shanxi province plans to build 18 expressways by the end of 2012, according to the Transportation Department, so it will add 1,008 kilometers of expressways in all, with 10 fully operational, and eight in partial service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the project is completed, the province will have 5,000 kilometers of highways in service, putting it among the top 10 of China’s provinces, in serviceable highways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In recent years, Shanxi has been active in expressway construction, having built 43 since 2009.
> 
> The 10 that will open this year are: the Linfen north ring section of the Qixian-Linfen Expressway; the Linfen connection of the Beijing-Kunming and Qingdao-Lanzhou expressways; and the Taiyuan-Gujiao, Yuci-Qixian, Datong-Hunyuan, Hejin-Yuncheng, Taiyuan-Yangquan, Lingqiu-Shanyin, Xinzhou-Baode, and Gaoping-Lingchuan expressways, for a total of 577.4 kilometers.
> 
> The other eight in partial service are: the Linfen-Jixian Expressway, Yellow River Bridge approach to the Taiyuan-Jiaxian Expressway, the southwestern section of the Shuozhou Ring Rd, and the Tianzhen-Datong, Changzhi-Pingshun, Heshun-Yushe, Guangling-Hunyuan, and Yushe-Pingyao expressways, for a total of 430.6 kilometers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, Shanxi province plans to begin work on nine other expressways and do preparatory work on six others in 2012, so it will have 58 expressways under construction, at a total cost of 298.36 billion yuan.


----------



## big-dog

2011 China Province Expressway Ranking

*Rank	Provinces Mileage (km)*
1	河南	Henan	5196
2	广东	Guangdong	5049
3	河北	Hebei	4700
4	山东	Shandong	4244
5	江苏	Jiangsu	4059
6	山西	Shanxi	4010
7	湖北	Hubei	4009
8	黑龙江	Heilongjiang	3811
9	陕西	Shaanxi	3800
10	江西	Jiangxi	3642
11	浙江	Zhejiang	3382
12	四川	Sichuan	3300
13	辽宁	Liaoning	3300
14	安徽	Anhui	3000
15	福建	Fujian	2700
16	湖南	Hunan	2666
17	云南	Yunnan	2500
18	广西	Guangxi	2416
19	内蒙	Inner Mongolia	2183
20	贵州	Guizhou	2023
21	甘肃	Gansu	2000
22	重庆	Chongqing	1835
23	吉林	Jilin	1795
24	青海	Qinghai	1400
25	宁夏	Ningxia	1300
26	天津	Tianjin	1100
27	新疆	Xinjiang	785
28	北京	Beijing	770
29	海南	Hainan	659
30	上海	Shanghai	637
31	香港	Hong Kong	216
32	西藏	Tibet	38
*Total 82,525 km*

Figures provided by china-highway forum, not official data


----------



## arriaca

big-dog, please, can you post more information and photos about the design of the second road? 

I really liked how they have marked and secured the road side.


----------



## big-dog

^^ sorry i don't have further information about this road but here's a large version (9.3mb) of the picture showing more details.


----------



## big-dog

By 2015 the backbone of national expressway and HSR network will be completed.



> *China eyes building comprehensive transport network*
> 
> (Xinhua)
> 
> 08:41, March 22, 2012
> 
> BEIJING, March 21 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese government on Wednesday announced a plan to further improve nationwide transportation between now and 2015.
> 
> *The State Council, China's cabinet, said ten massive transportation routes crisscrossing the country will take form by 2015, as well as a high-speed railway network and a state-level expressway network.*
> 
> Railways will reach all bulk commodity distribution centers and cities with a population of more than 200,000 by 2015, according to a statement released after a regular meeting of the State Council.
> 
> Meanwhile, roads will extend to nearly all towns and large villages in rural regions, the statement said.
> 
> Authorities also plan to expand shipping services to all corners of the world and construct 42 comprehensive traffic hubs across the country by 2015, the statement said.
> 
> The statement said China will stress safety, quality and good planning in its drive to build a comprehensive transportation network.
> 
> Private investors will be encouraged to invest in the construction of transportation infrastructure and facilities, the statement said.
> 
> source


----------



## General Huo

*[PRC] Ultra-Long Expressway and Highway Tunnels in China*

China is going to have world's largest expressway and highway system. She will surpass USA in expressway in about 5 years, if not short. Unlike USA's flat terrain, China has much more alpine tough terrain. So there are many more ultra-long tunnels, or super-high bridges (see world's highest bridge list), or clusters of tunnels and bridges.

There are so many ultra-long tunnels in China that many people, including most of Chinese don't even know them. Here is a list of Chinese Ultra-Long Expressway and Highway Tunnels that completed or under-constructed in 2008 in Chinese

http://www.highwaytunnel.cn/Books/gonggaolan/nation-longest-tunnel.pdf

The list is not complete and expanding fast, given the expressway construction speed like this



General Huo said:


>





big-dog said:


> *Historical Development of Expressway Length in China *
> 
> Year Distance(km)
> 01-01-1988 0
> 01-01-1989 147
> 01-01-1990 271
> 01-01-1991 522
> 01-01-1992 574
> 01-01-1993 652
> 01-01-1994 1145
> 01-01-1995 1603
> 01-01-1996 2141
> 01-01-1997 3422
> 01-01-1998 4771
> 01-01-1999 8733
> 01-01-2000 11605
> 01-01-2001 16314
> 01-01-2002 19453
> 01-01-2003 25200
> 01-01-2004 29800
> 01-01-2005 34300
> 01-01-2006 41005
> 01-01-2007 45339
> 01-01-2008 53913
> 01-01-2009 60346
> 01-01-2010 65065
> 01-01-2011 74000
> 01-01-2012 85000


This thread is to list some Ultra-Long Expressway and Highway Tunnels in China. A similar list of Ultra-Long Railroad Tunnels in China will be in railroad sub forum. I am going to open a similar wiki in future too,

Here are top 10 Ultra-Long Expressway and Highway Tunnels in China.
# Name (Chinese name) Province metres(mi) Year_open Lanes x Tubes Road 

1 Zhongnanshan Tunnel（秦岭终南山隧道） Shaanxi 18.02 km (11.2 mi) 2007 2x2 Xi'an-Zhashui Expressway

2 Micangshan Tunnel（米仓山隧道） Sichuan 13.8 km (8.6 mi) u/c 2x2 Bazhong-Shaanxi Expressway

3 Hsuehshan（雪山隧道） Taiwan 12.942 km (8.0 mi) 2006 2x2 5

4 New Erlangshan Tunnel（新二郎山隧道） Sichuan 13.433 km (8.3 mi) u/c 2x2 Yaan-Kangding Expressway

5 Maijishan Tunnel （麦积山隧道） Gansu 12.288 km (7.6 mi) 2009 2x2 Baoji-Tianshui Expressway

6 Baojiashan Tunnel （包家山隧道） Shaanxi 11.185 km (7.0 mi) 2009 2x2 Xiaohe-Ankang Expressway

7 Baotashan Tunnel （宝塔山隧道） Shanxi 10.480 km (6.5 mi) 2012 2x2 Pingyao-Yushe Expressway

8 Nibashan Tunnel （泥巴山隧道） Sichuan 10.007 km (6.2 mi) 2012 2x2 National Expressway G108, Yaan-Xichang Expressway

9 Zhongtiaoshan Tunnel（中条山隧道） Shanxi 9.67 km (6.01 mi) 2013 2x2 Yuncheng-Lingbao Expressway

10 Mayazi Tunnel（麻崖子隧道） Gansu 9km (5.6 mi) 2012 2x2 Wudu, Longnan-Guanzigou, Wenxian Expressway

:cheers:


----------



## General Huo

11. Longtan Tunnel （龙潭隧道）Hubei 8.657 km (5.4 mi) 2010 2x2 Shanghai-Chengdu West Expressway

12. Zhegushan Tunnel （鹧鸪山隧道）Sichuan 8.55 km (5.3 mi) u/c 2x2 Wenchuan-Maerkang Expressway

13. Xueshanliang Tunnel（雪山梁隧道）Sichuan 7.957 km (4.944 mi) u/c 2x1 Chuanzhusi-Huanglong Highway

14. Balangshan Tunnel（巴朗山隧道）Sichuan 7.945 km (4.937 mi) u/c 2x1 Chuanzhusi-Huanglong Highway

15. Mixiliang Tunnel（米溪梁隧道）Shaanxi 7.938 km (4.932 mi) 2010 2x2 Ankang-Maoba Expressway

16. Kuocangshan Tunnel（括苍山隧道）Zhejiang 7.929 km (4.927 mi) 2008 2x2 Zhuji-Yongjia Expressway 2 tubes, 7.93km + 7.87km

17. Fangdoushan (Jinzhaishan) Tunnel（方斗山隧道）Chongqing 7.605 km (4.726 mi) 2007 2x2 Zhongxian-Shizhu Expressway 2 tubes, 7.605km + 7.567km

18. Cangling Tunnel（苍岭隧道）Zhejiang 7.605 km (4.726 mi) 2008 2x2 Taizhou-Jinhua Expressway 2 tubes, 7.605km + 7.536km

19. Shimenya Tunnel（石门垭隧道）Hubei 7.52 km (4.67 mi) 2012 2x2 Yichang-Badong Expressway 2 tubes, 7.524km+7.493km

20. Motianling Tunnel（摩天岭隧道）Chongqing 7.353 km (4.569 mi) 2010 2x2 Yichang-Chongqing Expressway 2 tubes, 7.353km + 7.280km


----------



## General Huo

21. Baiyun Tunnel（白云隧道）Chongqing 7.16 km (4.45 mi) 2009 2x2 Chongqing-Changsha Expressway

22. Xishan Tunnel （西山隧道）Shanxi 7.11 km (4.4 mi) 2011 2x2 Taiyuan-Gujiao Expressway 2 tubes 7.11km+7.03 km 

23. Taining Tunnel（泰宁隧道）Fujian 7.039 km (4.374 mi) u/c 2x2 Jianning-Taining Expressway 2 tubes, 7.039km + 7.007km

24. Xuefengshan Tunnel（雪峰山隧道）Hunan 6.956 km (4.322 mi) 2007 2x2 Shaoyang-Huaihua Expressway 2 tubes, 6.956km + 6.946km

25. Tongsheng Tunnel（通省隧道）Hubei 6.887 km (4.279 mi) u/c 2x2 Shiyan-Fangxian Expressway

26. Queershan Tunnel（雀儿山隧道）Sichuan 6.887 km (4.279 mi) u/c 2x2 National Highway # 317

27. Wuchiba Tunnel（乌池坝隧道）Huibei 6.713 km (4.171 mi) 2008 2x2 Shanghai-Chengdu West Expressway 2 tubes, 6.713km + 6.708km

28. Yangjiao Tunnel（羊角隧道）Chongqing 6.682 km (4.152 mi) 2008 2x2 Chongqing-Changsha Expressway

29. Lüjialiang Tunnel（吕家梁隧道）Chongqing 6.664 km (4.141 mi) 2008 2x2 Zhongxian-Shizhu Expressway

30. Mingyueshan Tunnel（明月山隧道）Chongqing, Sichuan 6.557 km (4.074 mi) 2008 2x2 Dianjiang-Lingshui Expressway 2 tubes, 6.557km + 6.555km


----------



## General Huo

31. Xinglingjing Tunnel（西凌井隧道）Shanxi 6.555 km (4.073 mi) 2011 2x2 Taiyuan-Jianxian Expressway

32. Donggongshan Tunnel（洞宫山隧道）Fujian 6.537 km (4.062 mi) 2012 2x2 Ningde-Wuyishan Expressway

33. Xiakou Tunnel（峡口隧道）Hubei 6.487 km (4.031 mi) 2012 2x2 Yichang-Badong Expressway

34. Putaoshan Tunnel（葡萄山隧道）Chongqing 6.308 km (3.920 mi) 2008 2x2 Chongqing-Changsha Expressway

35. Shuangfeng Tunnel（双峰隧道）Zhejiang 6.184 km (3.843 mi) 2008 2x2 Zhuji-Yongjia Expressway

36. Qinling I Tunnel（秦岭一号隧道）Shaanxi 6.144 km (3.818 mi) 2007 2x2 Xi'an-Hanzhong Expressway

37. Qinling II Tunnel（秦岭二号隧道）Shaanxi 6.125 km (3.806 mi) 2007 2x2 Xi'an-Hanzhong Expressway

38. Dabashan Tunnel（大巴山隧道）Sichuan 6.123 km (3.805 mi) 2011 2x2 Dazhou-Shaanxi Expressway 2 tubes, 6.123km+6.115km

39. Zhongxing Tunnel（中兴隧道）Chongqing 6.105 km (3.793 mi) 2009 2x2 Wulong-Pengshui Expressway 2 tubes, 6.105km+6.082 km

40. Fengshuiguan Tunnel（分水关隧道）Fujian 6.043 km (3.755 mi) 2012 2x2 Ningde-Wuyishan Expressway 2 tubes, 6.043km + 5.947km


----------



## General Huo

41. Tiefengshan #2 Tunnel（铁峰山2号隧道）Chongqing 6.025 km (3.744 mi) 2007 2x2 Wanzhou-Kaixian Expressway

42. Jieling Tunnel（界岭隧道）Hubei 5.681 km (3.530 mi) 2012 2x2 Yichang-Badong Expressway

43. Jiangjunshi Tunnel（将军石隧道）Sichuan-Gansu 5.585 km (3.470 mi) 2013 2x2 Guangyuan-Gansu Expressway

44. Meiguling Tunnel（美菰林隧道）Fujian 5.580 km (3.467 mi) 2003 2x2 Beijing-Fuzhou Expressway 2 tubes, 5.580km + 5.568km

45. Yunzhongshan Tunnel（云中山隧道）Shanxi 5.575 km (3.464 mi) 2011 2x2 Xinzhou-Baode County Expressway 2 tubes, 5.575km + 5.565km

46. Lajishan Tunnel（拉脊山隧道）Qinghai 5.53 km (3.44 mi) 2012 2x2 Xi-jiu highway 

47. Huoshao'an Tunnel（火烧庵隧道）Hubei 5.5 km (3.4 mi) 2012 2x2 Yichang-Badong Expressway

48. Bayuan Tunnel（灞源隧道）Shaanxi 5.450 km (3.386 mi) 2012 2x2 Xi'an-Shangzhou Expressway 2 tubes, 5.450km+5.445km

49. Jiulingshan Tunnel（九岭山隧道）Jiangxi 5.44 km (3.38 mi) 2008 2x2 Wuning-Jian Expressway

50. Qipanguan Tunnel（棋盘关隧道）Shaanxi 5.347 km (3.322 mi) 2009 2x2 Ningqiang-Qipanguan Expressway

*To be continued*


----------



## arriaca

big-dog said:


> ^^ sorry i don't have further information about this road but here's a large version (9.3mb) of the picture showing more details.


Thanks !!


----------



## derekf1974

Got pictures?


----------



## Suburbanist

There is already a thread for Chinese expressways and I don't think a second one is warranted, but that is up to the mods...


----------



## Suburbanist

General Huo said:


> . Unlike USA's flat terrain, China has much more alpine tough terrain.


Blatant wrong statement about US terrain... 1/3 of the Lower 48 are freaking mountains like the Rockies and the Appalachians... And we're just starting with the two major ridges.... Half of Alaska is mountainous. So is California.

That most American cities are on plain areas says nothing about what is between them.


----------



## Coccodrillo

Interesting informations, thank you General Huo. I'm curious to see the railway tunnel list.



Suburbanist said:


> That most American cities are on plain areas says nothing about what is between them.


That's maybe why, together with larger and less sharp mountains, there aren't many road tunnels in North America, the longest one through a mountain being only around 3 km in length.

However there are many tunnels in Europe: Laerdal 25 km, Gotthard 17 km, Arlberg 14 km, Fréjus 13 km, Mont Blanc 11 km (and 2.5 km deep!), and many around 8 to 10 km in length.


----------



## x-type

Coccodrillo said:


> However there are many tunnels in Europe: Laerdal 25 km, Gotthard 17 km, Arlberg 14 km, Fréjus 13 km, Mont Blanc 11 km (and 2.5 km deep!), and many around 8 to 10 km in length.


but not with double tube. only 2 of them have double tube and are hardly long over 10 km (second tube of Plabutsch is even under 10 km). and only 10 of them are over 5 km (if both tubes of Kalimash tunnel in Albania are operational, then there are 11 of them)


----------



## Suburbanist

Coccodrillo said:


> Interesting informations, thank you General Huo. I'm curious to see the railway tunnel list.
> 
> 
> 
> That's maybe why, together with larger and less sharp mountains, there aren't many road tunnels in North America, the longest one through a mountain being only around 3 km in length.
> 
> However there are many tunnels in Europe: Laerdal 25 km, Gotthard 17 km, Arlberg 14 km, Fréjus 13 km, Mont Blanc 11 km (and 2.5 km deep!), and many around 8 to 10 km in length.


Blame it on geology... The terrain in North America has "larger scale smoothness" to say so. Just compare the Alps and the Urals with Appalachians and Rockies...

On top of that, because of continentality, high areas around sharp ridges are not really suitable for permanent settlement in North America because of very harsh weather. If Central Colorado were as populated as Switzerland, we'd see much more tunnels.

The terrain in Alaska is also suitable for long tunnels but there is no population lingering around.

==============

Can a mode please consider merging this thread on PRC highways' thread?


----------



## Majevčan

That list of highway tunnels in China is impressive


----------



## hmmwv

50 tunnels with length over 3.3 miles that's pretty darn impressive, and probably most of them built in the last five to ten years.


----------



## General Huo

New version, adding subaqueous tunnels and some missing ones
# Name (Chinese name) Province metres(mi) Year_open Lanes x Tubes Road 

1 Zhongnanshan Tunnel（秦岭终南山隧道） Shaanxi 18.02 km (11.2 mi) 2007 2x2 Xi'an-Zhashui Expressway

2 Micangshan Tunnel（米仓山隧道） Sichuan 13.8 km (8.6 mi) u/c 2x2 Bazhong-Shaanxi Expressway

3 Hsuehshan（雪山隧道） Taiwan 12.942 km (8.0 mi) 2006 2x2 5

4 New Erlangshan Tunnel（新二郎山隧道） Sichuan 13.433 km (8.3 mi) u/c 2x2 Yaan-Kangding Expressway

5 Maijishan Tunnel （麦积山隧道） Gansu 12.288 km (7.6 mi) 2009 2x2 Baoji-Tianshui Expressway

6 Baojiashan Tunnel （包家山隧道） Shaanxi 11.185 km (7.0 mi) 2009 2x2 Xiaohe-Ankang Expressway

7 Baotashan Tunnel （宝塔山隧道） Shanxi 10.480 km (6.5 mi) 2012 2x2 Pingyao-Yushe Expressway

8 Nibashan Tunnel （泥巴山隧道） Sichuan 10.007 km (6.2 mi) 2012 2x2 National Expressway G108, Yaan-Xichang Expressway

9 Zhongtiaoshan Tunnel（中条山隧道） Shanxi 9.67 km (6.01 mi) 2013 2x2 Yuncheng-Lingbao Expressway

10 Mayazi Tunnel（麻崖子隧道） Gansu 9km (5.6 mi) 2012 2x2 Wudu, Longnan-Guanzigou, Wenxian Expressway

11. Shanghai Yangtse River Tunnel （上海长江隧道）Shanghai 8.95 km (5.6 mi) 2009 2x3 Shanghai-Chongming Corridor 2 tubes, world's widest tunnel

12. Longtan Tunnel （龙潭隧道）Hubei 8.657 km (5.4 mi) 2010 2x2 Shanghai-Chengdu West Expressway

13. Zhegushan Tunnel （鹧鸪山隧道）Sichuan 8.55 km (5.3 mi) u/c 2x2 Wenchuan-Maerkang Expressway

14. Xueshanliang Tunnel（雪山梁隧道）Sichuan 7.957 km (4.944 mi) u/c 2x1 Chuanzhusi-Huanglong Highway

15. Balangshan Tunnel（巴朗山隧道）Sichuan 7.945 km (4.937 mi) u/c 2x1 Chuanzhusi-Huanglong Highway

16. Mixiliang Tunnel（米溪梁隧道）Shaanxi 7.938 km (4.932 mi) 2010 2x2 Ankang-Maoba Expressway

17. Kuocangshan Tunnel（括苍山隧道）Zhejiang 7.929 km (4.927 mi) 2008 2x2 Zhuji-Yongjia Expressway 2 tubes, 7.93km + 7.87km

18. Jiaozhou Bay Tunnel （胶州湾海底隧道）Shandong 7.8 km (4.8 mi) 2011 2x3 2 tubes

19. Fangdoushan (Jinzhaishan) Tunnel（方斗山隧道）Chongqing 7.605 km (4.726 mi) 2007 2x2 Zhongxian-Shizhu Expressway 2 tubes, 7.605km + 7.567km

20. Cangling Tunnel（苍岭隧道）Zhejiang 7.605 km (4.726 mi) 2008 2x2 Taizhou-Jinhua Expressway 2 tubes, 7.605km + 7.536km

21. Shimenya Tunnel（石门垭隧道）Hubei 7.52 km (4.67 mi) 2012 2x2 Yichang-Badong Expressway 2 tubes, 7.524km+7.493km

22. Motianling Tunnel（摩天岭隧道）Chongqing 7.353 km (4.569 mi) 2010 2x2 Yichang-Chongqing Expressway 2 tubes, 7.353km + 7.280km

23. Baiyun Tunnel（白云隧道）Chongqing 7.16 km (4.45 mi) 2009 2x2 Chongqing-Changsha Expressway

24. Xishan Tunnel （西山隧道）Shanxi 7.11 km (4.4 mi) 2011 2x2 Taiyuan-Gujiao Expressway 2 tubes 7.11km+7.03 km 

25. Taining Tunnel（泰宁隧道）Fujian 7.039 km (4.374 mi) u/c 2x2 Jianning-Taining Expressway 2 tubes, 7.039km + 7.007km

26. Xuefengshan Tunnel（雪峰山隧道）Hunan 6.956 km (4.322 mi) 2007 2x2 Shaoyang-Huaihua Expressway 2 tubes, 6.956km + 6.946km

27. Tongsheng Tunnel（通省隧道）Hubei 6.887 km (4.279 mi) u/c 2x2 Shiyan-Fangxian Expressway

28. Queershan Tunnel（雀儿山隧道）Sichuan 6.887 km (4.279 mi) u/c 2x2 National Highway # 317

29. Wuchiba Tunnel（乌池坝隧道）Huibei 6.713 km (4.171 mi) 2008 2x2 Shanghai-Chengdu West Expressway 2 tubes, 6.713km + 6.708km

30. Yangjiao Tunnel（羊角隧道）Chongqing 6.682 km (4.152 mi) 2008 2x2 Chongqing-Changsha Expressway

31. Lüjialiang Tunnel（吕家梁隧道）Chongqing 6.664 km (4.141 mi) 2008 2x2 Zhongxian-Shizhu Expressway

32. Mingyueshan Tunnel（明月山隧道）Chongqing, Sichuan 6.557 km (4.074 mi) 2008 2x2 Dianjiang-Lingshui Expressway 2 tubes, 6.557km + 6.555km 

33. Xinglingjing Tunnel（西凌井隧道）Shanxi 6.555 km (4.073 mi) 2011 2x2 Taiyuan-Jianxian Expressway

34. Donggongshan Tunnel（洞宫山隧道）Fujian 6.537 km (4.062 mi) 2012 2x2 Ningde-Wuyishan Expressway

35. Xiakou Tunnel（峡口隧道）Hubei 6.487 km (4.031 mi) 2012 2x2 Yichang-Badong Expressway

36. Putaoshan Tunnel（葡萄山隧道）Chongqing 6.308 km (3.920 mi) 2008 2x2 Chongqing-Changsha Expressway

37. Shuangfeng Tunnel（双峰隧道）Zhejiang 6.184 km (3.843 mi) 2008 2x2 Zhuji-Yongjia Expressway

38. Qinling I Tunnel（秦岭一号隧道）Shaanxi 6.144 km (3.818 mi) 2007 2x2 Xi'an-Hanzhong Expressway

39. Qinling II Tunnel（秦岭二号隧道）Shaanxi 6.125 km (3.806 mi) 2007 2x2 Xi'an-Hanzhong Expressway

40. Dabashan Tunnel（大巴山隧道）Sichuan 6.123 km (3.805 mi) 2011 2x2 Dazhou-Shaanxi Expressway 2 tubes, 6.123km+6.115km

41. Zhongxing Tunnel（中兴隧道）Chongqing 6.105 km (3.793 mi) 2009 2x2 Wulong-Pengshui Expressway 2 tubes, 6.105km+6.082 km

42. Fengshuiguan Tunnel（分水关隧道）Fujian 6.043 km (3.755 mi) 2012 2x2 Ningde-Wuyishan Expressway 2 tubes, 6.043km + 5.947km 

43. Tiefengshan #2 Tunnel（铁峰山2号隧道）Chongqing 6.025 km (3.744 mi) 2007 2x2 Wanzhou-Kaixian Expressway

44. Xiang'an Undersea Tunnel （翔安海底隧道）Fujian 5.96 km (3.7 mi) 2010 2x3 2 tubes

45. Jieling Tunnel（界岭隧道）Hubei 5.681 km (3.530 mi) 2012 2x2 Yichang-Badong Expressway

46. Jiangjunshi Tunnel（将军石隧道）Sichuan-Gansu 5.585 km (3.470 mi) 2013 2x2 Guangyuan-Gansu Expressway

47. Meiguling Tunnel（美菰林隧道）Fujian 5.580 km (3.467 mi) 2003 2x2 Beijing-Fuzhou Expressway 2 tubes, 5.580km + 5.568km

48. Yunzhongshan Tunnel（云中山隧道）Shanxi 5.575 km (3.464 mi) 2011 2x2 Xinzhou-Baode County Expressway 2 tubes, 5.575km + 5.565km

49. Qiangfengling Tunnel（抢风岭隧道）Shanxi 5.570 km (3.461 mi) 2011 2x2 Lingqiu-Shanyin Expressway 2 tubes

50. Lajishan Tunnel（拉脊山隧道）Qinghai 5.53 km (3.44 mi) 2012 2x2 Xi-jiu highway 

51. Huoshao'an Tunnel（火烧庵隧道）Hubei 5.5 km (3.4 mi) 2012 2x2 Yichang-Badong Expressway

52. Bayuan Tunnel（灞源隧道）Shaanxi 5.450 km (3.386 mi) 2012 2x2 Xi'an-Shangzhou Expressway 2 tubes, 5.450km+5.445km

53. Jiulingshan Tunnel（九岭山隧道）Jiangxi 5.44 km (3.38 mi) 2008 2x2 Wuning-Jian Expressway

54. Sanhuashi Tunnel（三花石隧道）Shaanxi 5.434 km (3.377 mi) 2012 2x2 Shiyan-Tianshui Expressway 2 tubes, 5.434km+5.431km

55. Qipanguan Tunnel（棋盘关隧道）Shaanxi 5.347 km (3.322 mi) 2009 2x2 Ningqiang-Qipanguan Expressway

56. Guling Tunnel（鹘岭隧道）Shaanxi 5.333 km (3.314 mi) 2008 2x2 Hanzhong-Manchuanguan Expressway 2 tubes, 5.333km+5.273km

57. Yanmengshan Tunnel（雁门关隧道）Shanxi 5.230 km (3.250 mi) 2003 2x2 Datong-[Yuncheng]] Expressway 2 tubes, 5.230km+5.135km [40] 

58. Tongluoshan Tunnel（铜锣山隧道） Sichuan 5.197 km (3.229 mi) 2009 2x2 Lingshui-Dianjiang Expressway 2 tubes

59. Jiahuoyan Tunnel（夹活岩隧道） Hubei 5.224 km (3.246 mi) 2010 2x2 Shanghai-Chengdu Expressway 2 tubes, 5.224km+5.146km

60. Fengjieliang Tunnel（分界梁隧道） Chongqing 5.085 km (3.160 mi) 2010 2x2 Chongqing-Yichang Expressway 2 tubes, 5.085km+5.080km

61. Caihongling Tunnel（彩虹岭隧道） Guangdong 5.068 km (3.149 mi) 2007 1x2 Shuanghe Highway 

62. Dafengkou Tunnel（大风口隧道） Chongqing 5.003 km (3.109 mi) 2011 2x2 Wushan-Fengjie Expressway 2 tubes


----------



## General Huo

Google map of
1 Zhongnanshan Tunnel（秦岭终南山隧道） Shaanxi 18.02 km (11.2 mi) 2007 2x2 Xi'an-Zhashui Expressway

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=G65%E5%8C%85%E8%8C%82%E9%AB%98%E9%80%9F&daddr=G65%E5%8C%85%E8%8C%82%E9%AB%98%E9%80%9F&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=33.885522,109.021797&spn=0.200077,0.396194&sll=33.951975,108.929551&sspn=0.012495,0.024762&geocode=FfrwAwIdFqB_Bg%3BFYoTBgIdhh9-Bg&mra=me&mrsp=1,0&sz=16&t=m&z=12


----------



## General Huo

Micangshan tunnel and New Erlangshan tunnel just started construction recently. There is no Google map yet.

There is some news images
Micangshan tunnel construction
http://ln.gansudaily.com.cn/system/2012/03/22/012417252.shtml


----------



## General Huo

5 Maijishan Tunnel （麦积山隧道） Gansu 12.288 km (7.6 mi) 2009 2x2 Baoji-Tianshui Expressway

Google map of Maijishan Tunnel


----------



## General Huo

6 Baojiashan Tunnel （包家山隧道） Shaanxi 11.185 km (7.0 mi) 2009 2x2 Xiaohe-Ankang Expressway

Baojiashan Tunnel is located on the same expressway segment of world's longest tunnel Zhongnanshan tunnel.

Google map of Baojiashan Tunnel


----------



## General Huo

Google map hasn't put newly built Pingyao-Yushe Expressway on its map. So Baotashan Tunnel is not there yet.

Here is news report in Chinese
http://www.moc.gov.cn/xinxilb/xxlb_fabu/fbpd_shan1xi/201112/t20111223_1176411.html


----------



## General Huo

11. Shanghai Yangtse River Tunnel （上海长江隧道）Shanghai 8.95 km (5.6 mi) 2009 2x3 Shanghai-Chongming Corridor 2 tubes, world's widest tunnel

Google map of Shanghai Yangtse River Tunnel


----------



## General Huo

12. Longtan Tunnel （龙潭隧道）Hubei 8.657 km (5.4 mi) 2010 2x2 Shanghai-Chengdu West Expressway

Longtan Tunnel is also called Jinlong Tunnel (金龙隧道）。

Google map of Longtan Tunnel


----------



## General Huo

17. Kuocangshan Tunnel（括苍山隧道）Zhejiang 7.929 km (4.927 mi) 2008 2x2 Zhuji-Yongjia Expressway 2 tubes, 7.93km + 7.87km

Kuocangshan Tunnel is just the longest segment of a cluster tunnels

Google map of Kuocangshan Tunnel


----------



## General Huo

19. Fangdoushan (Jinzhaishan) Tunnel（方斗山隧道）Chongqing 7.605 km (4.726 mi) 2007 2x2 Zhongxian-Shizhu Expressway 2 tubes, 7.605km + 7.567km

Google map of Fangdoushan Tunnel


----------



## General Huo

20. Cangling Tunnel（苍岭隧道）Zhejiang 7.605 km (4.726 mi) 2008 2x2 Taizhou-Jinhua Expressway 2 tubes, 7.605km + 7.536km

Google map of Cangling Tunnel


----------



## General Huo

22. Motianling Tunnel（摩天岭隧道）Chongqing 7.353 km (4.569 mi) 2010 2x2 Yichang-Chongqing Expressway 2 tubes, 7.353km + 7.280km

Google map of Motianling Tunnel


----------



## General Huo

23. Baiyun Tunnel（白云隧道）Chongqing 7.16 km (4.45 mi) 2009 2x2 Chongqing-Changsha Expressway

Google map of Baiyun Tunnel


----------



## General Huo

26. Xuefengshan Tunnel（雪峰山隧道）Hunan 6.956 km (4.322 mi) 2007 2x2 Shaoyang-Huaihua Expressway 2 tubes, 6.956km + 6.946km

Google map of Xuefengshan Tunnel


----------



## General Huo

29. Wuchiba Tunnel（乌池坝隧道）Huibei 6.713 km (4.171 mi) 2008 2x2 Shanghai-Chengdu West Expressway 2 tubes, 6.713km + 6.708km

Wuchiba tunnel is also called Xuewan Tunnel

Google map of Xuewan Tunnel


----------



## Nima-Farid

Cont.


----------



## Nima-Farid

cont.


----------



## Nima-Farid

100th Page
:banana:
:cheers:
:cheers1:
:dance:


----------



## Nima-Farid

BTW
cont.


----------



## big-dog

I've seen this building before on Beijing ring road. Thanks for posting.



Nima-Farid said:


> Peking


----------



## Nima-Farid

Guongdao








































Inner Mongolia








Hubei (Wuhan)








Nangxia
















Guangxi








































Yunnan


----------



## Nima-Farid

cont.


----------



## Nima-Farid

cont.


----------



## Nima-Farid

cont.








































Tibet (Xizang)


----------



## Nima-Farid

Qinghai


----------



## Nima-Farid

Guangsu


----------



## Nima-Farid

Sichuan


----------



## Nima-Farid

A unique type of sign


----------



## Nima-Farid

Hubei


----------



## Nima-Farid

Hunan
































Jianxi


----------



## Nima-Farid

cont.
























(vers S81)
















































Zhejiang








Guangdong


----------



## -Pino-

That's the biggest photo report about Chinese road signs that I have ever seen. Many thanks for looking them all up on the web and sharing them !

The signage is not bad at all, in my view. Route numbers signposted very clearly, which is something that often lacks in other countries with a developing road network. Fairly consistent approach to exit signage too. The use of bilingual signs always adds a bit of blur to the signs, where unilingual would have rendered clearer signs. But as a someone from the West, I should be glad that the roman characters are there and that many messages are also in English. What I don't like, however, are the gantry signs with focal points to the left and to the right of the route. A sign with all exiting focal points placed below one another would be much easier to read.

One final point that struck me: Wikipedia suggests that exit numbers above 999 should not exist as the Chinese exit numbers situated near km-post beyond km 1,000 are based on the last three digits of the km. But the photos suggest that that policy is quite heavily departed from, or am I missing something?


----------



## CNGL

I believe Guangdong doesn't follow the three digit policy. That explains the really really high exit numbers, up to 3500! And I thought the highest exit number ever was 1168, found on Spanish A-7 east-northeast of Tarragona.

@ Nima Farid: You misspelled Guangdong (The first time), Ningxia, and Gansu.


----------



## Nima-Farid

oh ok thanks for the correction
Yeah but in some areas like xinjiang uyghur it is only chinese and local alphabet (In that case arabic alphabet)
Jiangxi


----------



## Nima-Farid

cont.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Jiangsu


----------



## Nima-Farid

Tianjin


----------



## Nima-Farid

Jiangsu


----------



## Nima-Farid

Cont.
































Zhejiang


----------



## Nima-Farid

Jiangsu


----------



## Nima-Farid

Guangdong


----------



## Nima-Farid

Guangdong


----------



## Nima-Farid

Cont.


----------



## big-dog

^^ Thanks NF. A comprehensive collection of Chinese highways and signs indeed.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Guangxi
S6501
































G78-G55-G323-G207








G1501-G15 Vers G4-G45-G80








http://v2.cache3.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/58540179.jpg?redirect_counter=2


----------



## Nima-Farid

^^ no problem big-dog
the cool thing is that how the signs differ from one province to the other.


----------



## binhai

^^it's because they are non-standardized, but it's a lot better than before. China didn't have numbers for expressways until a few years ago and now they are on all road signs, so things change fast.


----------



## -Pino-

Nima-Farid said:


>


What's the meaning of these two signs?

By the way, where you speak of differences between the provinces, they are clearly out there, but I'd say that the differences are relatively minor. This is not India, Canada or Belgium where each province goes its own way. The most visible difference is in the use of Roman characters, where it appears that not every province is yet complying with the new standard of bilingual signage.

Otherwise, the differences seem comparable to differences that you see between German and Australian states.


----------



## binhai

The top sign is saying what 3 concurrent routes the road is, and the bottom sign is similarly stating the name of the route.


----------



## Nima-Farid

^^ yeh i am talking about style
some have those arrows some have a big wide sign and some have 3 smaller signs.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Cont.


----------



## Nima-Farid

cont.
























Vers S81








S15








Vers S4-S81


----------



## Nima-Farid

cont


----------



## Nima-Farid

cont.
















G45 vers G4


----------



## Nima-Farid

Uyghurstan (Xinjiang Uyghur AR)


----------



## keber

^^ Not yet.


----------



## Verso

derekf1974 said:


>


For real??


----------



## CNGL

Verso said:


> For real??


Yup! Look here: http://goo.gl/maps/3nIc. I have to make a map showing the Guozigou thing...


----------



## albiman

what a nice countryside. Highway doesn't look good in there


----------



## mapman:cz

It seems that there is a steep descent form 2600 m.a.s.l. to 1200 m.a.s.l. on only 30 kms. Anyway, it's a pretty challenging engineering achievment, I know only one "comparable" example in central europe and that's a railway tunnel near Telgárt, Slovakia, also making such loop.


----------



## Arbenit




----------



## keber

Why not? Tell me more effective way for a motorway to get few 100 meters of extra altitude in just fem kilometers.


----------



## Verso

By the way, isn't China more like CHN?


----------



## hmmwv

albiman said:


> what a nice countryside. Highway doesn't look good in there


There are plenty of nice landscapes in those provinces, without highways it'd be hard to reach them.


----------



## albiman

hmmwv said:


> There are plenty of nice landscapes in those provinces, without highways it'd be hard to reach them.


Yes, I agree. It is a big engineering challenge indeed. Massive structure. Just the hill looked before the highway better


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *14 August, 2012*
> 
> A new 121 kilometer section of G40 Hushan Expressway opened in Shaanxi today, between Xian and Shangluo. It runs parallel to the old G40 which is partially multiplexed with the G70. The western part of G40, between Xian and Lantian, has 2x4 lanes. The eastern part through the mountains has an unknown number of lanes. At the same time a 13 kilometer provincial expressway branch to Luonan opened to traffic as well.


In Google Earth one can see the new G40 U/C and the old G40 (Which remains as G70) for a few kilometers Southeast of Xi'an.

Anyway, I'm awaiting for an update now, they haven't updated roads for a year :bash:.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's also visible north of Shangluo, including a pretty long tunnel and the interchange with the provincial expressway. However, the middle sections in the mountains is not visible on imagery. It more or less runs parallel to the railway.


----------



## big-dog

City highway in Guiyang, look at the buildings underneath



















sina.com


----------



## gramercy

unreal, are they planning to offer some compensation / demolish / move??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I suppose not. Actually living underneath is less noisy than living next to it, but it depends on the kind of dilatation joints.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

what if the bridge collapses? I saw a bridge collapse somewhere else in China recently.


----------



## Pansori

NFZANMNIM said:


> what if the bridge collapses? I saw a bridge collapse somewhere else in China recently.


What if your house collapses? I saw some houses collapsing somewhere recently.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Pansori said:


> What if your house collapses? I saw some houses collapsing somewhere recently.


His house is his house, he chose to build it/buy it there, but I'd reckon that not a lot of those people chose to have a bridge be built above their houses. And this in a country known for the dodgy standards and quality of its construction.

Those are not comparable things.


----------



## Pansori

Lum Lumi said:


> His house is his house, he chose to build it/buy it there, but I'd reckon that not a lot of those people chose to have a bridge be built above their houses. And this in a country known for the dodgy standards and quality of its construction.
> 
> Those are not comparable things.


Is there any empirical evidence showing % of 'poor' constructions in China in comparison with other countries? Any studies with concrete numbers? Other than that it's just rumors.

And what about that airport that has been built not too far from my house? What if an airplane charshes into my house?

I guess we're getting the point here.


----------



## Lum Lumi

When's the last time you've heard of a new bridge collapsing in, say, Germany? Compare that with new bridges collapsing in China, and you'll see what we're saying.


----------



## Pansori

Lum Lumi said:


> When's the last time you've heard of a new bridge collapsing in, say, Germany? Compare that with new bridges collapsing in China, and you'll see what we're saying.


What is the amount of new bridges built in Germany and China? What is the ratio? 1:300? 1:500? Something along those lines I guess.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Newly-built bridges simply do not collapse in countries like Germany or France or Canada or Japan or... due to high construction standards, but also better technical oversight/inspection. 

Both of which are woefully lacking in China, past or present.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The main problem is they transport coal, sand and gravel in trucks that are over 20 meters long, and if loaded to capacity (what usually happens) they can weigh over 100 tonnes. The recently collapsed bridge in Harbin had three such trucks on the collapsed segment. Which means these trucks have weighed close to 300 - 350 tonnes combined, on a single segment. This is the same as 300 -350 passenger cars. 

Furthermore, these trucks may not have been the only factor, if there is sustained usage of overweight trucks on bridges like these, they can wear out very fast, and will collapse at some point. In other words, with sustained overweight usage, these bridges age tremendously fast until the point they collapse even if they were designed to handle higher loads. 

If I understand correctly this bridge serves a new development of Harbin with large-scale construction, and that is likely where the sand/gravel trucks came from.


----------



## hmmwv

Lum Lumi said:


> Newly-built bridges simply do not collapse in countries like Germany or France or Canada or Japan or... due to high construction standards, but also better technical oversight/inspection.
> 
> Both of which are woefully lacking in China, past or present.


What's the last time you see trucks that's 300-400% overload drive onto bridges clearly not designed for that kind of load?


----------



## Lum Lumi

hmmwv said:


> What's the last time you see trucks that's 300-400% overload drive onto bridges clearly not designed for that kind of load?


Even the Chinese themselves are questioning the quality of construction and the frequency of bridges collapsing. 



> Collapsed bridges have become worryingly frequent in China. Earlier this month, a bridge collapsed in Guangchang county in Jiangxi Province, killing two and injuring two. Another incident this month in Dalian, Liaoning Province killed six, according to the Xinhua News Agency.
> 
> "As China experienced a decade of fast-speed construction, it has entered a dangerous period since corruption in public infrastructure projects is becoming an open secret," Zhu Lijia, a professor at the Chinese Academy of Governance, told the Global Times.


http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/90882/7923774.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you load a truck with an 18 * 2.5 * 3 = 135 m³ capacity with sand, the load alone weighs approximately 200 tons. Add the weight of the truck to it (approximately 15 tons) and you have a truck weighing 215 tons.

The regular limit in Europe is mostly 40 tons, while most bridges are capable of up to 60 - 70 tons per truck if it's not sustained usage of trucks with such weight. (chiefly exceptional transports)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

ChrisZwolle said:


> If you load a truck with an 18 * 2.5 * 3 = 135 m³ capacity with sand, the load alone weighs approximately 200 tons. Add the weight of the truck to it (approximately 15 tons) and you have a truck weighing 215 tons.
> 
> The regular limit in Europe is mostly 40 tons, while most bridges are capable of up to 60 - 70 tons per truck if it's not sustained usage of trucks with such weight. (chiefly exceptional transports)


Then there is another problem. Lack of signage regarding weight limitation and the enforcement of such regulations.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Lum Lumi said:


> Newly-built bridges simply do not collapse in countries like Germany or France or Canada or Japan or... due to high construction standards, but also better technical oversight/inspection.
> 
> Both of which are woefully lacking in China, past or present.


Quality takes time, when a country is industrializing they don't have the money and time to make the quality top notch. When South Korea was industrializing, it too had some incidents, so China is not so different when considering its size too.

In 1994 in Seoul, South Korea, a big bridge collapsed, due to weak construtction.










In 1995 in the same city, a whole department store collapsed also due to weak construtction.


----------



## hmmwv

Lum Lumi said:


> Even the Chinese themselves are questioning the quality of construction and the frequency of bridges collapsing.
> 
> 
> 
> http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/90882/7923774.html


At the same time they also acknowledged that illegally overloaded trucks is a major contributing factor the bridge collapse. http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/cndy/2011-07/29/content_13006216.htm
Having seen some of those trucks I'm surprised this few bridges collapse every year. There are always clear signage posted on bridges but illegally overloaded trucks always choose to ignore them.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> A couple of Chinese expressways opened in the past week.
> 
> * G22 Qinglan Expressway: opened from G5 to the Shaanxi border in Shanxi on August 23. 99 kilometers
> * a provincial expressway (name/number unknown) opened in middle Shanxi from Yushe to Zuoquan on August 28. 41 kilometers.
> * a provincial expressway (name/number unknown) opened in southern Shanxi from Zezhou to Lingchuan on August 28. 31 kilometers.
> 
> Note that Shanxi and Shaanxi are two separate subdivisions of China.


The second one is the S45 Tianli expressway. I know because the section North of the recently opened one (From G5/G20 to Yu county) is in Google Maps. I believe ultimately it will run from G7 near Tianzhen (On the very short section G7 will have in Shanxi) to G18 in Licheng. The other "unknown" one is also unknown to me.

And both 山西 and 陕西 are transliterated to Shanxi. But the second one has to be longer due to the tone, so is translated to Shaanxi.

Edit: Scrap this, I though the second expressway ran from Yangquan instead of Yushe. It has to be a Sxy, where y is an even number.


----------



## henry1394

http://acidcow.com/pics/36530-chinese-construction-fails-49-pics.html


----------



## hkskyline

*China Approves Plan to Build New Roads to Boost Economy*
Bloomberg
Sep 7, 2012 12:00 AM GMT+0800
*
China approved plans to build 2,018 kilometers (1,254 miles) of roads, its second major construction project announced this week, as the government boosts spending on infrastructure to help revive economic growth.*

*The projects include highways in Zhejiang and Xinjiang provinces,* according to statements on the National Development & Reform Commission’s website. The approvals were given during June-August period. The agency also cleared plans for nine sewage treatment, two waterway and five port and warehouse projects, without disclosing the required investments. 

The announcements came a day after the NDRC, the country’s top economic planner, backed plans for subway projects in 18 cities and after an increase in the rail-construction budget as the government tackles growth that has eased to the slowest pace in three years. The move will help accelerate infrastructure investment growth to more than 20 percent year-on-year from 15 percent, according to HSBC Holdings Plc.

*“Beijing policy makers are stepping up efforts to speed infrastructure investment to hold up growth,” Qu Hongbin and Sun Junwei, economists at HSBC, said in a note yesterday. “We expect a fast filtering-through process to generate a modest growth recovery in the coming months.”*

The approvals on Sept. 5 for a total of 25 new subway and inter-city rail projects are worth more than 800 billion yuan ($126 billion), or 1.7 percent of 2011 gross domestic product, they said. The spending will run from the second half of the year to 2018.

Shares Surge

Shares of rail builders and trainmakers surged yesterday after the rail announcement. CSR Corp Ltd. (601766), China’s biggest trainmaker by market value, surged 8.8 percent, the most in almost nine months, to close at HK$5.20 in Hong Kong trading. China Railway Group Ltd. (601390) and China Railway Construction Corp, the nation’s two biggest rail and metro line builders, both jumped more than 6 percent. The benchmark Hang Seng Index rose 0.3 percent.

“We believe most of the projects were already in local governments’ plans and the approvals may accelerate the development,” said Citigroup Inc. analysts Jenny Zhen and Paul Gong in a note to clients yesterday. “This sentiment is positive for the whole railway construction and equipment sector.”

Among the approvals, Shanghai got the go-ahead for an expansion of previously approved metro line projects. About 16.8 billion yuan of new spending, including a 4.4 billion-yuan line extension to the planned Disney theme park, was added to an existing plan.

The Chinese government also recently boosted plans for 2012 spending on railway construction to 496 billion yuan, according to China Railway Group. It is at least the third increase since the start of July when Premier Wen Jiabao said promoting investment growth is key to stabilizing economic expansion.

China Economy

China’s economy, the world’s second-biggest, expanded 7.6 percent in the second quarter from a year earlier, the slowest pace in three years. Manufacturing slowed in August, according to surveys of purchasing managers, with one gauge at the lowest level since March 2009.

Premier Wen has pledged policy “fine tuning” to cope with a deepening slowdown as export gains slump to an annual 1 percent pace in July from 11 percent in June. The deterioration in trade escalated the risk that Wen will miss his full-year economic expansion target for the first time since he took office in 2003.

“It seems to reflect that the economic data in the second half won’t be great,” said Vivian Liu, a Shanghai-based analyst with Sinopac Securities Asia Ltd. “The government has to rely on increased fixed asset investment to help economic growth.”


----------



## henry1394

http://acidcow.com/pics/20546-bridge-collapse-traps-truck-11-pics.html

http://acidcow.com/pics/28654-egg-truck-crash-in-china-5-pics.html

http://acidcow.com/pics/13191-spectacular-crash-in-china-6-pics.html


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *September 3, 2012*
> 
> An unknown expressway (possibly G6 Jingzang Expressway) opened in Qinghai on September 3, 2012. It's 166 kilometers long and runs from the G315/S207 intersection to Delingha (Delhi). It's located at 2.900 - 3.300 meters altitude.


I've read they were studying two possible routes for G6 between Huanyang (West of Xining) to Golmud. They were G109 and the Qingzang railway, so probably they chose the later one and shortened G3011, Liuge expressway, to the G215/G315 cross.



ChrisZwolle said:


> *September 10, 2012*
> 
> An unknown expressway opened today in Sichuan province, from Chengdu to Zigong. It parallels G76 & G93. It's also 166 kilometers long.


Uhm, let's see...

After at look at Chinese Wiki, I found it's numbered S4 according to it's name, Chengzilu expressway. The name suggests it will be extended to G76 Xiarong expressway at Luzhou.


----------



## big-dog

highway in Benxi, Liaoning Province



HKG said:


> http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/redirect.php?tid=20464&goto=lastpost#lastpost


----------



## Pansori

What a landscape!


----------



## Tommy Boy

Incredible interchange just beautiful


----------



## big-dog

*9.26 Five expressways opening on the same day*



> The 5 expressways, totaling 531 km, are opening today in Liaoning Province, making the northeastern province's total expressway length to 3900km.


source


----------



## idigfla

Big-Dog, nice update. Always been a fan of your posts, they always have a new project associated with them.


----------



## strandeed

A good video showing congestion During the Autumn Festival

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-19781921

Time to start widening those roads


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, they did open approximately 1.400 kilometers of new expressways last week.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^ Incredible job!!!:speech:How could they do it ?


----------



## strandeed

Many hands make light work 

Not just talking about length Chris... but width

Many Chinese express way's only seems to be 2x2 when in all honesty a country with China's population density should not even be considering anything less than 3x3... at least for the eastern half.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They have widened some of the early main routes to more lanes in recent years. The main routes between the largest cities were constructed first, often in the late 1990s with only 2x2 lanes. Some of them have been widened to 2x4 lanes.


----------



## strandeed

A lot of these new build highway's seem to be 2x2 though.

It seems like a little bit of money saved now for a much bigger expense later on... especially where tunnels are concerned.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most expressways that have been constructed since 2005 could be considered as a secondary network. The largest metropolitan areas have already been connected by motorways before 2005, so they are currently mainly constructing secondary routes within the network. A lot of them are provincial expressways that connect chiefly to mid-size cities. Some of the new (provincial) routes are still being constructed with 2x3 lanes, especially in the eastern plains south of Beijing.


----------



## strandeed

I see...

Still the Chinese idea of a "mid-sized city" and ours may differ vastly


----------



## Pansori

What's the total length of expressways in China now?


----------



## skyridgeline

Traceparts said:


> xinjiang expressway west China 8:20 amazing bridge





skyridgeline said:


> The bridge *@ 1:40* is more impressive.


By alpcco









By alpcco


----------



## binhai

Looking through the thread and there are some true gems:



Harish said:


> Pics are scary. Even though china is developing it is still communist and in 5 more years India will be Number 1 economy in the World. Now it is in the fourth. India is a democray!!


:rofl:

Along with a ton of people saying "nothing special." For the most part it's normal infrastructure, the visually impressive transport infrastructure is with the high-speed rail.


----------



## Pansori

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Looking through the thread and there are some true gems:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Along with a ton of people saying "nothing special." For the most part it's normal infrastructure, the visually impressive transport infrastructure is with the high-speed rail.


But is it democray?


----------



## gramercy

that bridge...

soooo strange to see such a bridge with such mountains instead of a flat water surface


----------



## keber

This motorway needs to make almost 1000 m of altitude difference in just 25 km of air distance.
https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.421276,81.087341&spn=0.253787,0.528374&t=p&z=12


----------



## skyridgeline

Pansori said:


> But is it democray?


In practice, more than you think! Anyhow, it's more about economics.


_Heard on All Things Considered

May 8, 2012 - AUDIE CORNISH, HOST: 

From NPR News, this is ALL THINGS CONSIDERED. I'm Audie Cornish.

MELISSA BLOCK, HOST: 

And I'm Melissa Block. *Ronald Coase is the oldest living winner of the Nobel Prize in Economics*. He's been alive for more than a century, had a profound effect on how we think about the field and he's found the time and energy to write a new book. David Kestenbaum with our Planet Money team spoke with him about it.

DAVID KESTENBAUM, BYLINE: Setting up the interview with Professor Coase took a little while. We emailed our request to his assistant, who prints out his emails for him to read and we got the OK for a brief conversation...


KESTENBAUM: Coase has lived through the Great Depression. He was alive when we were on the gold standard. You could ask him about anything, but his assistant said he wanted to talk about his new book, which describes the *sudden explosion of capitalism in China*. Coase says this historic event completely took him by surprise, took almost everyone by surprise.

COASE: I thought it would take 100 years, if not more.

KESTENBAUM: What does that teach us that we were all wrong about this feat?

COASE: I don't know. I've been wrong so often, I don't find it extraordinary at all.

KESTENBAUM: Coase says he does think he's been more right than wrong over the years, which is probably the most any of us can hope for. With that, our time was up.

Thank you so much for taking the time to do this.

COASE: OK.

KESTENBAUM: I'm David Kestenbaum, NPR News_


- Copyright ©2012 National Public Radio.



Near Chengdu,Sichuan :

By alpcco


----------



## big-dog

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Looking through the thread and there are some true gems:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Along with a ton of people saying "nothing special." For the most part it's normal infrastructure, the visually impressive transport infrastructure is with the high-speed rail.


That's guy is a troll. BTW it doesn't make sense to bring back very old post for discussion.


----------



## binhai

I was wasting time reading through the entire thread. It's interesting to see how attitudes change. Compared to now, China in 2005 was rather undeveloped. Incredible progress!


----------



## Pansori

I hope noone would mind if I drop in my little photo report from a trip between Hangzhou and Shanghai.

Photos taken from a bus 

Route (Hangzhou Xiaoshan Airport - Shanghai Nanpu Bridge): 

Untitled by jo.sau, on Flickr

As can be seen on the map, there are at least three direct expressway routes from Hangzhou to Shanghai. We're taking the middle one (G60) which goes along the new HSR train line. It's quite a sight to see those trains passing to either direction every few minutes..


Somewhere around Hangzhou




Views around the expressway


Urbanization China style 


Cutting the corner of Hangzhou and going towards G60


This is the kind of traffic conditions you have to face in some places


Signs


Part of Hangzhou ring road. I'm not an expert but I would say this road needs widening


----------



## Pansori

*G60 Hangzhou-Shanghai*

Will be turning to the main G60 route




That elevated bridge is the new high-speed railway between Shanghai and Hangzhou








CRH train overtaking us


----------



## Pansori

*G60 Hangzhou-Shanghai*





Traffic was, in fact, not that busy. There is only one major problem - driving culture. Drivers act on the road as if someone has kicked them in the head. No such thing as lane discipline of any kind, everyone drives at any speed on any lane. Lots of space for improvement here 










Tongxiang HSR railway station


----------



## Pansori

*G60 Hangzhou-Shanghai*

Approaching toll gates








Services area






Some signs use English


----------



## Pansori

*G60 Hangzhou-Shanghai*



Approaching Shanghai


----------



## Pansori

*G60 Hangzhou-Shanghai*

This is where we get onto the elevated expressway system of Shanghai


















Approaching Nanpu Bridge



This is all. It is rather amazing as getting to virtually any spot in Shanghai can be done without exiting the expressway. Good job they did building all of that.


----------



## Luki_SL

Pansori said:


>


What is doing this man in the middle of these roads?
Awesome pictures :cheers:


----------



## Pansori

^^
That's a good question about that man. I don't think it's easy to get onto such road because it's walled off from all sides. He may be some worker.


----------



## big-dog

Pansori said:


> What's the total length of expressways in China now?


Here it is:



big-dog said:


> *Historical Development of Expressway Length in China *
> 
> Year Distance(km)
> 01-01-1988 0
> 01-01-1989 147
> 01-01-1990 271
> 01-01-1991 522
> 01-01-1992 574
> 01-01-1993 652
> 01-01-1994 1145
> 01-01-1995 1603
> 01-01-1996 2141
> 01-01-1997 3422
> 01-01-1998 4771
> 01-01-1999 8733
> 01-01-2000 11605
> 01-01-2001 16314
> 01-01-2002 19453
> 01-01-2003 25200
> 01-01-2004 29800
> 01-01-2005 34300
> 01-01-2006 41005
> 01-01-2007 45339
> 01-01-2008 53913
> 01-01-2009 60346
> 01-01-2010 65065
> 01-01-2011 74000
> 01-01-2012 85000
> *01-01-2013 96000 projected*


----------



## Pansori

^^
Thanks. Any more major openings scheduled this year?


----------



## big-dog

^^ Not many major opening like HSRs. At this stage, most contructing highways are segments or branches reaching tier III or county level cities. From china-highway's opening report (Chinese only), there are highway openings (mostly segments) amost every day around Chinese provinces.

This map from wiki shows operational (*Blue*) and U/C or planned (*Red*) expressways. From the map there are still plenty of gaps to fill in the coming years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That map is significantly outdated (like just about any map of China 1 year after it's published  )


----------



## CNGL

Yeah! The one I have is really really outdated. I would say when a China road map is published is already outdated :lol:.


----------



## italystf

Are they really planning a tunnel to Taiwan? It's more than 100km and relations between the two countries aren't that good...


----------



## big-dog

Luki_SL said:


> What is doing this man in the middle of these roads?
> Awesome pictures :cheers:
Click to expand...

I was taking S4 to Ningbo direction for the long holiday last week. The traffic outbound is very heavy just like that in above picture. But outside Shanghai it's an amazing driving experience. Below are some of the photos I took on the road.

My driving route










Xihoumen Bridge (main span 1650m, world's 2nd longest suspension bridge)



















Taoyaomen Bridge










Jintang Bridge (21km)










City of Zhoushan, near my destination


----------



## null

^^

Great tour, BD!


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Recent photos I found on flickr


Beautiful expressway through Anhui by alpcco, on Flickr


At least this one has a warning triangle. . . by alpcco, on Flickr


There isn't really a concept of the "wide load" being different by alpcco, on Flickr


Incredible viaduct- it went on for miles by alpcco, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori

Are such vehicles road-legal in China?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think they are within regular weight limits. Cars are not that heavy, normal European trucks have a loading volume of 24 tons, and I don't think 20 minivans are much heavier. 

The dimensions are another issue though. The one with 2 rows of cars cannot use his mirrors properly, he'll only see his load, not traffic.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

>


It is like two cars driving one lane. Is the width within the limit? I know in Iran if a truck is wider than a limit it must be escorted by two cars with red flags, one at the front and one at the back. Is it like that in China?


----------



## Pansori

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think they are within regular weight limits. Cars are not that heavy, normal European trucks have a loading volume of 24 tons, and I don't think 20 minivans are much heavier.
> 
> The dimensions are another issue though. The one with 2 rows of cars cannot use his mirrors properly, he'll only see his load, not traffic.


This is what I mean i.e. dimensions of the truck. That doesn't look safe at all.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

This truck was loaded with 16 other trucks by alpcco, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori

That is not even funny hno:


----------



## strandeed

Motorway lane width is normally about 12 feet (144 inches)

The average car is about 6 feet wide (72 inches) , so two cars will just about fit in one lane if they are directly side by side with no gap.

Pickup trucks and full sized van's/SUV's are normally about 6.7 feet wide (80 inches) and wont fit in a single lane side by side.


----------



## Pansori

Feet? Inches? Can we, please, use metric here?


----------



## strandeed

http://www.convert-me.com

Motorway lane width: 3.66 meters

Average car width: 1.83 meters

Truck/Van/SUV width: 2.03 meters

not so hard really


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You think they use 3.66 m wide lane standards in metric countries?


----------



## strandeed

... yes I believe lane width's are fairly similar globally

for example Canadian legislation dictates a minimum lane width of no less than 3.5 Meters


----------



## Pansori

Lane width in China is 3.5 to 3.75m. Never heard of 3.66m


----------



## strandeed

sounds about right... 

Bringing me back to my initial point... in theory you could squeeze 2 average cars side by side into one lane without overlap, but not anything larger.

I very much doubt those Chinese trucks with commercial vehicles side by side will fit into a single lane... hence the reason he is partially on the shoulder.

Looks like something jerry rigged at the factory and I would be surprised if this sort of practice is allowed to continue.


----------



## keber

Those trucks must be very unstable in less than perfect weather conditions. In any dangerous traffic situation this could quickly leads to overturning.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

strandeed said:


> http://www.convert-me.com
> 
> Motorway lane width: 3.66 meters
> 
> Average car width: 1.83 meters
> 
> Truck/Van/SUV width: 2.03 meters
> 
> not so hard really


Now that's better than those monstrous ununderstandable units. thanks


----------



## strandeed

Those monstrous units built the modern world


----------



## NFZANMNIM

strandeed said:


> Those monstrous units built the modern world


They built mostly North America. Europe switched to metric in early 19th century. These units are not bad actually but I don't personally like them because I don't see any logic in them. (eg: Farenhait Unit)


----------



## italystf

ChrisZwolle said:


> You think they use 3.66 m wide lane standards in metric countries?


In Italy it's 3,75.


----------



## henry1394

italystf said:


> In Italy it's 3,75.


I wish there's a world wide standard of lane width with 4 meters wide, period. no more of 3.75, 3.6, or 3.4...etc. just 4 meters wide, whole number, easy to calculate!:nuts: 4 meters is wide enough for almost any kind of vehicles around the world. from a mini cooper to a Leopard II tank.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

henry1394 said:


> I wish there's a world wide standard of lane width with 4 meters wide, period. no more of 3.75, 3.6, or 3.4...etc. just 4 meters wide, whole number, easy to calculate!:nuts: 4 meters is wide enough for almost any kind of vehicles around the world. from a mini cooper to a Leopard II tank.


4 is too wide. 3.75 is enough.


----------



## big-dog

highways built to connect Zhengxin CBD, Zhengzhou, Henan Province



















by 我爱自由夏天, gaouloumi.com


----------



## Traceparts

big-dog said:


> highways built to connect Zhengxin CBD, Zhengzhou, Henan Province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 我爱自由夏天, gaouloumi.com


it's dosen't look like a ghost city as some media said.


----------



## Surel

The other side of the Chinese construction boom.

In total some 40 people have set themselves on fire protesting against the construction and expropriation of their houses since 2009 in China.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...fire-to-protest-against-forced-evictions.html


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Beijing-Baotou Expressway


----------



## Hidden Dragon




----------



## Hidden Dragon




----------



## Hidden Dragon




----------



## Hidden Dragon




----------



## Hidden Dragon




----------



## Hidden Dragon




----------



## Hidden Dragon




----------



## Hidden Dragon




----------



## Hidden Dragon




----------



## Hidden Dragon




----------



## Jam656es




----------



## Hidden Dragon




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most pics don't show...


----------



## skyridgeline

Traceparts said:


> it's dosen't look like a ghost city as some media said.


I am sure some locals there wish it's a ghost city now :lol: .


----------



## skyridgeline

Surel said:


> The other side of the Chinese construction boom.
> 
> In total some 40 people have set themselves on fire protesting against the construction and expropriation of their houses since 2009 in China.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...fire-to-protest-against-forced-evictions.html


In other parts of the world, it's called suicide. 

Technically, most of those "homes" don't really belong to anyone (property laws in China?).

They can't really be "evicted" but they can't really stay either!


----------



## George08

^^

Wonderful pics


----------



## hmmwv

It'd be nice if those links can be fixed, hot linking is always an issue with those sites.


----------



## General Huo

The newly opened expressways that Google Map hasn't updated yet. Nice work.

https://ditu.google.com/maps/ms?ie=...0x35f05296e7142cb9:0xc07795bb38ddcfa7,1;5,0,1


----------



## Ruso141

Hi everyone,
Does anyboody know where can I find a map of the routes, highways, motorways, etc of China. I know they always are building knew ones, but I mean if there is a map at least of 2011, or of the first half of 2012. I have to do a work comparing infrastructure of China and India.
Thank you


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Google Maps is fairly accurate if you don't take new expressways that opened within 9 - 12 months into account.


----------



## RV

Quite low AADT, it seems, in that new 3+3-laned expressway...


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> Google Maps is fairly accurate if you don't take new expressways that opened within 9 - 12 months into account.


And they will update the maps soon. First they update Google Earth (Which has already been updated), then Google Maps.


----------



## VRS

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> This truck was loaded with 16 other trucks by alpcco, on Flickr


hows to drop up n down those vehicles?


----------



## Restless

BBC just did a documentary on some roads and railway construction in China.

You can see it in the first 20minutes here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01p58r8/Supersized_Earth_The_Way_We_Move/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxqwgpvk9Uc

But you may have to use a UK proxy to download it from the BBC website

Ping me if you need the IP address of a suitable proxy.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

CNGL said:


> 8th December 2012: A new alignement for G40 between Yangzhou and Nanjing has opened to traffic. 76 km. Apparently the old expressway was substandard. It will remain as G328.


The old expressway had only 2x2 lanes. Normally they widen them, but apparently it was easier to construct an entirely new alignment. This area has very densely populated countryside. 

The G328 number is weird though. Usually they don't apply G-xxx numbers to expressways. The only other instance I know is G107 in Guangdong.


----------



## Restless

ChrisZwolle said:


> The old expressway had only 2x2 lanes. Normally they widen them, but apparently it was easier to construct an entirely new alignment. This area has very densely populated countryside.
> 
> The G328 number is weird though. Usually they don't apply G-xxx numbers to expressways. The only other instance I know is G107 in Guangdong.


When you're travelling from England to Scotland on the 3x3 highway, you can see the remains of the previous 2x2 highway that was abandoned.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Xinyang Expressway*

According to Google Maps, there are two separate expressways with the same name.

* S38 Xincai - Biyang Expressway, Henan

* S49 Xuyi - Xinyi Expressway, Jiangsu

I think the second one has a wrong name (Xuyi - Xinyi would rather create a portmanteau like the Xuxin Expressway or Xinxu Expressway).


----------



## hmmwv

S49 is Xinyi-Yangzhou Expressway.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> According to Google Maps, there are two separate expressways with the same name.
> 
> * S38 Xincai - Biyang Expressway, Henan
> 
> * S49 Xuyi - Xinyi Expressway, Jiangsu
> 
> I think the second one has a wrong name (Xuyi - Xinyi would rather create a portmanteau like the Xuxin Expressway or Xinxu Expressway).


Not in hanzi, though: Henan S38 is 新阳高速, while Jiangsu S49 is 新扬高速. Just tone variation. And, as hmmwv said, the S49 will run to Yangzhou, I believe it will cut through Anhui.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interestingly the G3 Jingtai Expressway has an undivided bridge across the Yangtze River at Tongling. Substandard segments like these are very rare in China. It's also quite old (by Chinese standards), it opened in 1995, which means it may have been designed in the late 1980s, before the grand age of expressway construction.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*2012 expressway construction*

2012 has once again been a very active year in Chinese expressway construction. About 11 000 kilometers of new expressway was opened. 

According to my data, China currently has 91 157 kilometers of expressways.

Note that I have filtered my data for concurrencies, something I feel the official statistics have not, which mean some routes are counted twice if two (or even three) numbers run across the same expressway. I also excluded Taiwan for practical reasons. 

The largest network is in Henan province, with 5 696 kilometers of expressway. Hebei is second with 4 929 kilometers and Guangdong is third with 4 700 kilometers of expressway.

Most expressway construction in 2012 has been in inland China. In fact, Shanghai, Beijing and Tianjin opened no new expressways. Chongqing opened only a few. Most expressway construction has been in provinces like Hunan, Henan, Jiangxi, Liaoning, Shanxi, Sichuan and Xinjiang. 

Most national expressways, indicated with a 1, 2 or 4-digit G-number, have been completed, except in south central and southwestern China. G30, the Kazakhstan to Chinese Sea Expressway, has also been completed this year, enabling the first border-to-border expressway. The focus is now increasingly going to provincial expressway construction. Most provincial expressways are between 50 and 200 kilometers long, occasionally longer. 

China has currently the second-largest expressway network in the world, just shy of the American 97 042 kilometer freeway network, however the United States opened only 400 kilometers of new freeway this year, and China will pass the United States in 2013. It will also pass the European motorway network around January 2013 which currently stands at 91 500 kilometers. The Asian continental expressway system became the largest in the world in 2010, largely thanks to the Chinese expressway construction effort.


----------



## Pansori

Good stuff Chris kay:


----------



## Pansori

Also, would the figure of 90922km include urban exprfessways like Beijing rings or Shanghai elevated roads?

Also, how did you come up with the 97 042km figure for US netowrk? The number given in Wikipedia is "approximately 57,000 miles (92,000 km)".


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes it does!


----------



## Pansori

And how many km of new expressway can we expect in 2013?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I revised the numbers slightly upwards due to new openings in Hainan, Fujian and Guangdong.



Pansori said:


> Also, how did you come up with the 97 042km figure for US netowrk? The number given in Wikipedia is "approximately 57,000 miles (92,000 km)".


Simply counting every freeway and correcting them for concurrencies. It's a lot of work, I have an excel file which is sorted by state and it has over 1 400 lines. The Chinese excel file has 670 lines. The U.S. system is somewhat more fragmented, with more shorter (sub)urban and rural routes than in China.


----------



## Sunfuns

Are you planing to publish your data somewhere or maybe update wikipedia? Something like this might be of interest to a wider audience than just us here.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Original research is not allowed on Wikipedia. They rather have no or outdated data.


----------



## italystf

ChrisZwolle said:


> Original research is not allowed on Wikipedia. They rather have no or outdated data.


You can put the lenght figures if you quote the sources.


----------



## bleetz

ChrisZwolle said:


> 2012 has once again been a very active year in Chinese expressway construction. About 11 000 kilometers of new expressway was opened.
> 
> According to my data, China currently has 91 157 kilometers of expressways.
> 
> Note that I have filtered my data for concurrencies, something I feel the official statistics have not, which mean some routes are counted twice if two (or even three) numbers run across the same expressway. I also excluded Taiwan for practical reasons.
> 
> The largest network is in Henan province, with 5 696 kilometers of expressway. Hebei is second with 4 929 kilometers and Guangdong is third with 4 700 kilometers of expressway.
> 
> Most expressway construction in 2012 has been in inland China. In fact, Shanghai, Beijing and Tianjin opened no new expressways. Chongqing opened only a few. Most expressway construction has been in provinces like Hunan, Henan, Jiangxi, Liaoning, Shanxi, Sichuan and Xinjiang.
> 
> Most national expressways, indicated with a 1, 2 or 4-digit G-number, have been completed, except in south central and southwestern China. G30, the Kazakhstan to Chinese Sea Expressway, has also been completed this year, enabling the first border-to-border expressway. The focus is now increasingly going to provincial expressway construction. Most provincial expressways are between 50 and 200 kilometers long, occasionally longer.
> 
> China has currently the second-largest expressway network in the world, just shy of the American 97 042 kilometer freeway network, however the United States opened only 400 kilometers of new freeway this year, and China will pass the United States in 2013. It will also pass the European motorway network around January 2013 which currently stands at 91 500 kilometers. The Asian continental expressway system became the largest in the world in 2010, largely thanks to the Chinese expressway construction effort.


Thanks for the stats, the building pace is simply incredible. Is there a set total number of km. that they are aiming form?


----------



## feisibuke

ChrisZwolle said:


> Original research is not allowed on Wikipedia. They rather have no or outdated data.


They rather have wrong data. Wikipedia is a joke. That if journalists say a railway is 2298 km long, it must be 2298 km long. But what if you can only measure 2100 km long from a map/gps record/satellite images/whatever? They don't care.


----------



## big-dog

ChrisZwolle said:


> 2012 has once again been a very active year in Chinese expressway construction. About 11 000 kilometers of new expressway was opened.
> 
> According to my data, China currently has 91 157 kilometers of expressways.
> 
> Note that I have filtered my data for concurrencies, something I feel the official statistics have not, which mean some routes are counted twice if two (or even three) numbers run across the same expressway. I also excluded Taiwan for practical reasons.
> 
> The largest network is in Henan province, with 5 696 kilometers of expressway. Hebei is second with 4 929 kilometers and Guangdong is third with 4 700 kilometers of expressway.
> 
> Most expressway construction in 2012 has been in inland China. In fact, Shanghai, Beijing and Tianjin opened no new expressways. Chongqing opened only a few. Most expressway construction has been in provinces like Hunan, Henan, Jiangxi, Liaoning, Shanxi, Sichuan and Xinjiang.
> 
> Most national expressways, indicated with a 1, 2 or 4-digit G-number, have been completed, except in south central and southwestern China. G30, the Kazakhstan to Chinese Sea Expressway, has also been completed this year, enabling the first border-to-border expressway. The focus is now increasingly going to provincial expressway construction. Most provincial expressways are between 50 and 200 kilometers long, occasionally longer.
> 
> China has currently the second-largest expressway network in the world, just shy of the American 97 042 kilometer freeway network, however the United States opened only 400 kilometers of new freeway this year, and China will pass the United States in 2013. It will also pass the European motorway network around January 2013 which currently stands at 91 500 kilometers. The Asian continental expressway system became the largest in the world in 2010, largely thanks to the Chinese expressway construction effort.


Thanks for the data. Appreciate if breakdowns are available so we can compare with different sources.

Great work! :cheers:


----------



## Restless

big-dog said:


> Thanks for the data. Appreciate if breakdowns are available so we can compare with different sources.
> 
> Great work! :cheers:


The National Bureau of Statistics should have the 2012 figures published soon enough, with the breakdown by province.

At the moment, they just have the 2011 data

http://www.stats.gov.cn/english/statisticaldata/yearlydata/


----------



## Restless

ChrisZwolle said:


> Original research is not allowed on Wikipedia. They rather have no or outdated data.


You can publish it yourself, and then reference it on wikipedia


----------



## TheKiwi

Sunfuns said:


> Are you planing to publish your data somewhere or maybe update wikipedia? Something like this might be of interest to a wider audience than just us here.


Any additions to wikipedia would be appreciated. See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expressways_of_China for how outdated and sparse info currently is. There lots which could be added even without sources or with simple web links i.e simple info about lenghts and route and year of openning/construction status.


----------



## Sabanban

ChrisZwolle said:


> 2t will also pass the European motorway network around January 2013 which currently stands at 91 500 kilometers.


EU has about 65,000 km motorway. Adding that of Russia and Turkey, I still can't reach the number 91,500 km for Europe. Am I missing something?


----------



## flierfy

Sabanban said:


> EU has about 65,000 km motorway. Adding that of Russia and Turkey, I still can't reach the number 91,500 km for Europe. Am I missing something?


The 30'000 km of motorways in the Vatican perhaps.


----------



## Traceparts

flierfy said:


> The 30'000 km of motorways in the Vatican perhaps.


30'000 km of motorways in the Vatican？like 1000-layer flyover？:banana:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This is the European list as of 01-01-2013


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Russia must be more. Are you sure about 628 Km?


----------



## Pansori

Spain more than Germany? Wow.


----------



## Sabanban

ChrisZwolle said:


> This is the European list as of 01-01-2013


Thanks

Your data is quite different from following report
http://www.aecarretera.com/cdc/ERF_Estadisticas Carreteras Europeas 2010.pdf

Do you include some sub-standard roads into motorway?
For example, what are the differences between grade-separated dual carriageway and motorway in UK?


----------



## Pansori

^^
I understand that he included all motorway and expressway standard roads. But is the UK number for such roads really that high?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The reason for including motorway-like roads is that standards vary throughout the world. One country's motorway is another country's expressway and vice versa. Even within countries, some expressways have better design standards than some motorway status roads. Something like a motorway status does not even exist in some countries.


----------



## Spocket

ChrisZwolle said:


> The reason for including motorway-like roads is that standards vary throughout the world. One country's motorway is another country's expressway and vice versa. Even within countries, some expressways have better design standards than some motorway status roads. Something like a motorway status does not even exist in some countries.


That's a very good point.

One should also note that Chinese motorways are different from what a lot of people in the rest of the world are accustomed to. 
Certainly they are completely grade separated (they pretty much have to be in China to make them high-speed routes of any kind) but they are almost entirely toll-ways. The only exceptions are those within the largest cities. As such , there are very few exits and entrances when compared to the the usual expectation.

Having said that , I'd like to know if you counted those intra-city motorways ? Just the G series or the myriad motorways within cities like Beijing or Guangzhou ? If you didn't , that must push the total number in China well above the total for Europe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Spocket said:


> I'd like to know if you counted those intra-city motorways ? Just the G series or the myriad motorways within cities like Beijing or Guangzhou ? If you didn't , that must push the total number in China well above the total for Europe.


There are basically three types of expressways in China;

* National Expressways; with the prefix "G".
* Provincial Expressways; with the prefix "S"
* Urban Expressways; usually without a number, but with a name, like Shanghai's Elevated Roads or Beijing Ring Roads. 

I included all of them.


----------



## Traceparts

ChrisZwolle said:


> There are basically three types of expressways in China;
> 
> * National Expressways; with the prefix "G".
> * Provincial Expressways; with the prefix "S"
> * Urban Expressways; usually without a number, but with a name, like Shanghai's Elevated Roads or Beijing Ring Roads.
> 
> I included all of them.


good ^^:cheers:


----------



## Sabanban

ChrisZwolle said:


> The reason for including motorway-like roads is that standards vary throughout the world. One country's motorway is another country's expressway and vice versa. Even within countries, some expressways have better design standards than some motorway status roads. Something like a motorway status does not even exist in some countries.


I have heard that some expressways in Poland has only one lane in each way. Is it true? If it is true, I don't think that they should be counted as motorway.


----------



## TheKiwi

ChrisZwolle said:


> There are basically three types of expressways in China;
> 
> * National Expressways; with the prefix "G".
> * Provincial Expressways; with the prefix "S"
> * Urban Expressways; usually without a number, but with a name, like Shanghai's Elevated Roads or Beijing Ring Roads.
> 
> I included all of them.


You really need to put some of this on the wikipedia!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expressways_of_China


----------



## Cosmicbliss

How are the motels/eateries along the highways in China? I mean the places you stop to eat, refuel, relax a bit before pushing off? Do you get good facilities, food or does it vary a lot?


----------



## Heludin

Great thread a lot to learn from here.

Best regards from someone lost in China.


----------



## keokiracer

TheKiwi said:


> You really need to put some of this on the wikipedia!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expressways_of_China


No, he only puts it on the Dutch road wiki 
http://www.wegenwiki.nl/Lijst_van_expressways_in_China


----------



## CNGL

Lots of provincial numbers missing, I know a few. And G65W is missing, too.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

G3012 Turpan-Khotan Expressway (XUAR)








Kucha 48 Km/ Toqsu 103 Km/ Aqsu 308 Km
















Exit to Bugur








Toll Booth with Uyghur and Chinese on it near Korla
















Achal Toll Booth


----------



## Pansori

Now those are interesting and exotic sights. I was always wondering how the expressways in Xinjiang look like.


----------



## bleetz

How old is this expressway?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Relatively new between Korla and Kashghar. Last year it was openned


----------



## crimio

ChrisZwolle said:


> This is the European list as of 01-01-2013


Great job! Do you have some statistics for all continents or only for Europe?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bleetz said:


> How old is this expressway?


I can see where this question comes from.

Some expressways in Xinjiang have been created while incorporating the existing road into the expressway. Because Xinjiang is largely a flat plateau and roads are wide and straight with few if any towns for long distances, they decided to just build another carriageway next to it. Somewhat similar to the first generation of Spanish autovías.


----------



## Pansori

ChrisZwolle said:


> I can see where this question comes from.
> 
> Some expressways in Xinjiang have been created while incorporating the existing road into the expressway. Because Xinjiang is largely a flat plateau and roads are wide and straight with few if any towns for long distances, they decided to just build another carriageway next to it. Somewhat similar to the first generation of Spanish autovías.


Thats what I was thinking too judging from some construction images on Google earth. But what about alternative roads for those who can't use it or are not willing to pay tolls?


----------



## Cosmicbliss

Hi guys, can those who have travelled on China's highways say how good are the wayside facilities? I mean the gas stations, motels, eateries, restaurants, ambulance services in case of accidents, rescue services for vehicles which breakdown and so on? Does it vary a lot across provinces? Thanks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I wonder about that as well. I've never seen photos from rest areas.


----------



## Pansori

ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder about that as well. I've never seen photos from rest areas.


I have a few but they don't show much. I'll post em later.


----------



## big-dog

In eastern China restareas are large, well facilitated and crowded. I have a couple of photos too but take time to dig out.


----------



## Pansori

big-dog said:


> In eastern China restareas are large, well facilitated and crowded. I have a couple of photos too but take time to dig out.


Please dig them out. It's one thing we haven't seen much of in here.


----------



## Cosmicbliss

Pansori said:


> Please dig them out. It's one thing we haven't seen much of in here.


Yeah its one thing I've been wondering. 20 years of highway building must have spawned a whole roadside industry of eateries, motels, gas stations, garages and ambulance services. I am especially interested in roadside places to eat. :cheers: I guess such facilities are better on the busy roads.  My


----------



## Surel

It would also be interesting to learn about the AADT on the Chinese expresways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-20998147

According to this article, levels of PM10/2.5 particles are as high as 400 µg/m³ in Beijing. This is 10 times the European limit. What is the cause of this? Beijing has a lot of traffic, construction, factories and power plants, but I assume the levels are not always this high. Is this a stagnant airmass against the mountains? That could include sources in the Tianjin area (20+ million people).


----------



## changluo

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-20998147
> 
> According to this article, levels of PM10/2.5 particles are as high as 400 µg/m³ in Beijing. This is 10 times the European limit. What is the cause of this? Beijing has a lot of traffic, construction, factories and power plants, but I assume the levels are not always this high. Is this a stagnant airmass against the mountains? That could include sources in the Tianjin area (20+ million people).


In northern China most buildings in cities have central heating relying on hot water that comes from big power plants which mostly use coal. This produces the major part of PM I think. When the weather is less windy, PM pollution gets more serious. In spring or autumn there might be sand storm coming from Gobi desert, that's another horrible story about this city.


----------



## changluo

Cosmicbliss said:


> Yeah its one thing I've been wondering. 20 years of highway building must have spawned a whole roadside industry of eateries, motels, gas stations, garages and ambulance services. I am especially interested in roadside places to eat. :cheers: I guess such facilities are better on the busy roads.  My


Usually you would expect more service places along chinese motorways than those in france--especially in eastern china. a motor way service usually at least supplies fuel, food (fast food and/or restaurant) and hot water(not like westerners chinese like drinking water hot). many have shops, some have motel and garage. I haven't seen (or I haven't noticed maybe) any ambulance or rescue service in the service stations. i think such service usually is provided by local towns/cities nearby.

In western china services are fewer but food and fuel wouldn't be an issue normally.

one thing sometimes is very annoying for diesel vehicle owners: china is suffering in diesel shortage (roughly each year the diesel consumption is more than twice of petrol in this nation), sometimes it gets very bad and you can see very very long queues outside gas stations.


----------



## Pansori

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-20998147
> 
> According to this article, levels of PM10/2.5 particles are as high as 400 µg/m³ in Beijing. This is 10 times the European limit. What is the cause of this? Beijing has a lot of traffic, construction, factories and power plants, but I assume the levels are not always this high. Is this a stagnant airmass against the mountains? That could include sources in the Tianjin area (20+ million people).


This was escalated numerous times. Concentration of PM2.5 particles varies from day to day (or even time of day) and from location to location. We only get to hear of it when it reaches extremely high levels. There is a website that publishes the readings in Beijing: http://www.bjmemc.com.cn/

Another website with some charts: http://www.aqicn.info/?city=Beijing/朝阳农展馆&lang=cn


----------



## big-dog

changluo said:


> Usually you would expect more service places along chinese motorways than those in france--especially in eastern china. a motor way service usually at least supplies fuel, food (fast food and/or restaurant) and hot water(not like westerners chinese like drinking water hot). many have shops, some have motel and garage. I haven't seen (or I haven't noticed maybe) any ambulance or rescue service in the service stations. i think such service usually is provided by local towns/cities nearby.
> 
> In western china services are fewer but food and fuel wouldn't be an issue normally.
> 
> one thing sometimes is very annoying for diesel vehicle owners: china is suffering in diesel shortage (roughly each year the diesel consumption is more than twice of petrol in this nation), sometimes it gets very bad and you can see very very long queues outside gas stations.


A good sum-up. unfortunately I only found one picture of rest area I took in 2012 near Zhoushan, Zhejiang Province. The other rest areas in the east may be bigger but mostly in the same style.


----------



## Cosmicbliss

But this is an outside pic. It doesn't show anything inside, the hygiene, the quality of tables and chairs, allied facilities, shops or even food available or the cleanliness of toilets. Its only people standing. BTW, has the 'motel' concept popular in the US taken off along China's highways?


----------



## skyridgeline

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-20998147
> 
> According to this article, levels of PM10/2.5 particles are as high as 400 µg/m³ in Beijing. This is 10 times the European limit. What is the cause of this? Beijing has a lot of traffic, construction, factories and power plants, but I assume the levels are not always this high. Is this a stagnant airmass against the mountains? That could include sources in the Tianjin area (20+ million people).



The common cause is coal burning as a heating source. 

Changchun, Jinan, Zhengzhou, Chengdu, Xi'an and Urumqi are just as bad ( see http://www.aqicn.info/?map ).

Interestingly, Tianjin and Chongqing's readings are similar to Hong Kong.


----------



## big-dog

unfortunately i haven't developed much interest on rest areas before, i'll take some pics when i have a chance. yes there are many chain motels providing clean room and internet with cheap prices. i like to book them on ctrip.com or elong.com for my driving trips.


----------



## syst3m

As far as I can remember there was no-cars-allowed restrictions for the Olympics period in 2008 so the heavy smog over Beijing can clear out. And yes ... the main reason for the dust over-dosages in the atmosphere is because china's economy is very dependent on coal as an energy resource...


----------



## skyridgeline

syst3m said:


> As far as I can remember there was no-cars-allowed restrictions for the Olympics period in 2008 so the heavy smog over Beijing can clear out. And yes ... the main reason for the dust over-dosages in the atmosphere is because china's economy is very dependent on coal as an energy resource...



_Pipeline plans could also damp imports: a big Chinese-funded gas pipeline between Burma and China is due to be completed in 2013; the pipeline from Turkmenistan is set to expand; and Beijing and Moscow are locked in negotiations over a new Russia-China gas pipeline as well. _

- By Leslie Hook, ft.com, December 20, 2011 4:02 pm


Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West–East_Gas_Pipeline


----------



## Nyuszi

edit


----------



## big-dog

There are over 2500km expressways opened in December 2012. Here're some new expressway pictures.

*12.19 Opening of Zigong section of Chengdu-Zigong-Luzhu-Chishui expressway* 成自泸赤高速公路自贡段, Sichuan Province
BOT project, 54km























































*12.20 Opening of Jiangdu-Liuhe expressway* 江六高速, Jiangsu Province
76.1km, 6.819 bln yuan










--china-highway.com


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Is the first one this one?


----------



## big-dog

Yes it should be part of S4 shown on the left board.


----------



## wildthing121675

It amazes me that China has grown as it has and the highways in this thread impress me. I am just in sheer, utter awe over these roads. BTW, I just joined so I can comment on the pics and participate here amongst other fans of roadways from around the world! 

China really has built itself up from the ground in a way that kind of scares me. I mean- even the US Interstates didn't go up this fast! WOW. 

wildthing


----------



## NFZANMNIM

>


No english or any minority language in the middle sign. akward...


----------



## alesmarv

When looking at especially China always convert to per capita numbers when comparing totals. There is lots to be impressed about but when you look at say 2,500km of motorways being built that is around the same as *19km* being built in Czech republic as a example. (1/130th the population).

So its actually right around the mark that you would expect a developing country to be (could be higher actually although the risks of major system failures would increase further), only difference being that China holds 20% of the planets population and has a government that controls the flow of information and has reasons to help propagate a positive global perception regarding China even further.

I do love the pics and updates though, people just have to put things in perspective and not fall for the hype train when checking it all out.


----------



## Traceparts

alesmarv said:


> When looking at especially China always convert to per capita numbers when comparing totals. There is lots to be impressed about but when you look at say 2,500km of motorways being built that is around the same as *19km* being built in Czech republic as a example. (1/130th the population).
> 
> So its actually right around the mark that you would expect a developing country to be (could be higher actually although the risks of major system failures would increase further), only difference being that China holds 20% of the planets population and has a government that controls the flow of information and has reasons to help propagate a positive global perception regarding China even further.
> 
> I do love the pics and updates though, people just have to put things in perspective and not fall for the hype train when checking it all out.


i think per square meter make more sense than per capita numbers, you build 1 highway to link one town with 1000 people, you still just need to build 1 highway to link a town with 10 000 people not 10 highways hno:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Depends on the population density too. and the strategic natural and geopolitical situation of the area...


----------



## Pansori

I like the standards seen in this picture: http://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx216/davidwei01/2013Shanghai/15013836_223223.jpg


----------



## Cosmicbliss

Traceparts said:


> i think per square meter make more sense than per capita numbers, you build 1 highway to link one town with 1000 people, you still just need to build 1 highway to link a town with 10 000 people not 10 highways hno:


So how big a highway network does China need? Also, given rising fossil fuel prices, pollution, the shrinking agricultural land area, should China keep on building highways? Isn't it time to look beyond the automobile as a means of transport? And if so, what would take its place?


----------



## Pansori

Cosmicbliss said:


> So how big a highway network does China need? Also, given rising fossil fuel prices, pollution, the shrinking agricultural land area, should China keep on building highways? Isn't it time to look beyond the automobile as a means of transport? And if so, what would take its place?


Are highways not suitable for electric or hydrogen powered cars? :?


----------



## Cosmicbliss

alesmarv said:


> When looking at especially China always convert to per capita numbers when comparing totals. There is lots to be impressed about but when you look at say 2,500km of motorways being built that is around the same as *19km* being built in Czech republic as a example. (1/130th the population).
> 
> So its actually right around the mark that you would expect a developing country to be (could be higher actually although the risks of major system failures would increase further), only difference being that China holds 20% of the planets population and has a government that controls the flow of information and has reasons to help propagate a positive global perception regarding China even further.
> 
> I do love the pics and updates though, people just have to put things in perspective and not fall for the hype train when checking it all out.


I agree fully with you. But it raises the pertinent question, how big a highway network does the PRC need? Should it focus henceforth more on railway expansion? Or rural roads?


----------



## Cosmicbliss

Pansori said:


> Are highways not suitable for electric or hydrogen powered cars? :?


Good point. :cheers: Honestly, it hadn't struck me. My point was three fold: one , will expansion of highways reduce agricultural land and hence at some point threaten food security, second, how does China ensure that those who cannot afford cars still get benefitted, third, China should ensure that the mistake USA did, to build everything around the automobile is not repeated.

But as an Indian and lover of infrastructure, I have to say: China's infra development, be it rail or road makes me :banana::banana::cheers::cheers::rock:


----------



## Surel

Currently there is globally enough oil for 40 years. Given that average life time of a cars is around 10 years we can all think about how long would it take at current tempo to change into oil fuel independent cars... This puzzle doesn't have nice and simple solution. And thats only about the automobiles, don't forget all the other industries.


----------



## bleetz

big-dog said:


>


The exit is quite different to exits elsewhere in that it only has a very short time period for leaving the motorway. I am not sure how convenient this is in practice, I guess it's OK with good signage, and the signage does appear to be good in the picture. However, I normally prefer when the exit lane separates earlier. 

Love the fact that the exit has a hard shoulder by the way. 



big-dog said:


> There are over 2500km expressways opened in December 2012.


kay: 

Fantastic.


----------



## hmmwv

It looks like the explosion occurred near where the photo was taken, blown the viaduct girder off the pillar and took down all the vehicles traveling on it, due to speed there are probably several trucks slide down the broken off section too. Like feisibuke said there is at least one car carrier to fall along with its cargo.


----------



## citysteven

*Standard China remote area expressway video*

xiangxi-huaihua expressway. 


video:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDk2ODcxOTI0.html



location:
http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&ll=28.081674,109.753418&spn=3.624746,7.822266&t=h&z=7


----------



## cmoonflyer

*I just spent a pleasant Chinese Lunar New Year at Jiaohe city - a nice town backing Changbai mounrtain range and 180 kilomerters away from Changchun - the capital of Jilin province .On the way I took some scenic snowy view along Changchun -jiaohe Highway , and sincerely hope you will enjoy it ...*


----------



## cmoonflyer

*Changchun - Jiaohe Highway Scenery on 2013 Chinese Lunar New Year*

*I just spent a pleasant Chinese Lunar New Year at Jiaohe city - a nice town backing Changbai mountain range and 180 kilomerters away from Changchun - the capital of Jilin province . On the way I took some scenic snowy view along Changchun -Jiaohe Highway , and sincerely hope you will enjoy it ...*


----------



## cmoonflyer




----------



## cmoonflyer




----------



## cmoonflyer




----------



## cmoonflyer




----------



## cmoonflyer




----------



## crimio

Cool pictures!


----------



## XSJV5

青岛胶州湾大桥Qingdao Jiaozhou Bay Bridge

























































——sina.com


----------



## crimio

Wow!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting, a self-anchored suspension bridge. You don't see too many of those.


----------



## metacatfry

Since the configuration shown puts some horizontal stress on the bridge deck, it needs to be somewhat stiff (the main cable 'pulls' on the bridge deck). If you need to make the bridge deck stiff enough to take this force, you might as well make a cable stayed bridge, which is usually cheaper overall.
It is also very sensitive to swaying of the tower pylon putting varying loads onto the deck, thus introducing risk of fatigue stress.
Therefore it is a rare type.
I'm not a bridge engineer though so I don't REALLY know.


----------



## Sabanban

This forum about highways is a joke. The thread for Albania has more views than the thread for China. The length of expressways that China builds in one day is probably longer than that Albania builds in one year.


----------



## tonylondon

what do you mean dude ??? Stop talkin a lot of shit and enjoy this thread. gives you a lot of information....


----------



## verreme

^^ That may be because Albanian forumers are more active than Chinese ones


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are very few active Chinese forumers in this forum, hence there are not as many posts and/or discussion. The same is happening with Germany, where the German thread is maybe 80 - 90% made out of posts by non-German members.


----------



## XSJV5

Share some photos:cheers:
Author's address：
http://www.nipic.com/show/1/50/6266086kf74ca04d.html


----------



## threo2k

Amazing!


----------



## NFZANMNIM

^^ Where are those photos from exactly?


----------



## big-dog

^^ from the road sign it's located at Daruoyan Mountain near Wenzhou in Zhejiang Province. The highway should be S26 Zhuji-Yongjia expressway crossing the center of Zhejiang Province.


----------



## XSJV5

^^Precise reply！


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There haven't been any new expressway openings since early February. That doesn't happen often in China. I suppose it has to do with Chinese New Year.


----------



## big-dog

^^ yes Chinese New Year halted all construction activities. It seems the expressway building has resumed. Here's the expressways opened this year.

1.31 Boluo-Shenzhen expressway S27 博深高速, Guangdong Province
63.2km, project started in June 2009, the expressway crosses the cities of Huizhou, Dongguan and Shenzhen

2.6 Hulei-Chengguan expressway 永定湖城高速公路, Fujian Province
16.52km, a connection line

2.6 Baoshan-Tengchong expressway 保腾高速, Yunnan Province
63.8km, 6.372 billion yuan (Longjiang Bridge 1.46 billion), it largely shortens the travel time between Kunming to South Asia (Myanmar, India)

3.31 Bazhong-Nanchong expressway S2 巴南高速, Sichuan Province
116km, a busy route connecting two major cities of Suchuan. 

4.2 Guilin-Xing'an expressway 桂林至兴安高速, Guangxi Province
53km

4.3 Yulin-Beihai expressway 玉铁高速, Guangxi Province
174.46km, a connection line, it makes Guangxi Province expressway length over 3000km

4.3 Yunhe-Jingning expressway 云景高速, Zhejiang Province
13km, 1.4128 billion yuan (a 6.7km Xizhouling tunnel), the main purpose of this expressway is to boost the poor area's economy and tourism

4.9 Liujing-Qinzhou Harbor 六景至钦州港高速, Guangxi Province
139.1km, 6.54 billion yuan, it connects the industrial park and harbor.

www.china-highway.com


----------



## big-dog

*3.31 Bazhong-Nanchong expressway (S2) opens*










Length: 116km 
Construction: 9/11/2009 ~ 3/31/2013
Interchange Bridges: 11
Very large Bridge: 1 (1246m)
Large Bridges: 102 (total 21918m)
Mid-small bridges: 22 (total 863m)
Tunnels: 11 (total 5460m)










(baidu.com)


----------



## big-dog

City highway of Nanjing, Jiangsu Province



















By 戊辰小管


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *10 April 2013*
> 
> A 12 kilometer spur of the G25 Changshen Expressway opened in southern Zhejiang province. It links the G25 with the city of Jingning, hence the name of Yunhe - Jingning Expressway. The formal name and number is unknown. The new expressway contains several tunnels.


Whaaaaaat? You don't know this is the S*35*??? Enough ranting, it is the Taishun extension. It will run South to the Fujian border near Taishun, and I believe Fujian will continue it to G1514 near Fu'an.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

S35 is a different expressway according to Chinese Wikipedia:

http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/泰顺支线高速公路

Taishun - Wencheng is an east-west route.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G55 Erguang Expressway, Datong, Shanxi*

China only has expressways for about 25 years, but already they demolished one.

It's the G55 Erguang Expressway that forms the eastern bypass of Datong, Shanxi. It was realigned in 2012.

2009:









2012:


----------



## Arnorian

Why?


----------



## Tepes

Parts of the Friendship Highway between Nepal and China are live on Soso Street view, here is the bridge between Nepal and Tibet near Zhangmu:

http://map.soso.com/#pano=36031550121017150401800&heading=7&pitch=6&zoom=1

(the site is a bit glitchy IMHO, I use IE10 for it)


----------



## big-dog

ChrisZwolle said:


> China only has expressways for about 25 years, but already they demolished one.
> 
> It's the G55 Erguang Expressway that forms the eastern bypass of Datong, Shanxi. It was realigned in 2012.





Arnorian said:


> Why?


That's an interesting project. I searched Baidu.com and here's the project info,

This rerouting project was initiated in 2009 by Datong government, to give space to the new Yudong Development Zone of Datong (where old expressway passes). The project was building a new 7.878km expressway and demolishing the old one with an investment of $70 million by Shanxi government. source

BTW this is not the only expressway rerouting project currently ongoing.


----------



## feisibuke

Tepes said:


> Parts of the Friendship Highway between Nepal and China are live on Soso Street view, here is the bridge between Nepal and Tibet near Zhangmu:
> 
> http://map.soso.com/#pano=36031550121017150401800&heading=7&pitch=6&zoom=1
> 
> (the site is a bit glitchy IMHO, I use IE10 for it)


And Mt. Everest:

http://map.soso.com/#pano=36031550121011180128200&heading=150&pitch=-3&zoom=2


----------



## skyridgeline

Arnorian said:


> Why?


That 'old' toll section of the G55 was too close to the Wenyinghu Lake/Reservior. New green space was built around the lake which will serve as a focal point for a new community/town.

By 紫塞玉林 









By 紫塞玉林 









By oliver lee 











Datong Sports Park by Populous under construction (~750m from the lake)

cumbu.com











Datong Art Museum by Foster + Partners under construction (~750m from the lake)

fosterandpartners.com


----------



## big-dog

Today 7.0-magnitude quake hits SW China's Sichuan, hundreds dead

Ya'an-Chengdu and Chongqing-Suining expressway (opened 2012) are playing a critical role in disaster relief.





































RIP to the victims


----------



## dewlin07

ChrisZwolle said:


> China only has expressways for about 25 years, but already they demolished one.
> 
> It's the G55 Erguang Expressway that forms the eastern bypass of Datong, Shanxi. It was realigned in 2012.
> 
> 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012:


Wow. That development was so fast! Amazing. In 2009, there was even no water in the lake, but in 2012, there was a water in the lake and several houses and some factories in there. Unlike in 2009, it is almost only a cropland there.

They only used 3 years to realign and to develop the area. Good job, China! kay:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Some of XUAR's Motorways


----------



## big-dog

ChrisZwolle said:


> *18 May 2013*
> 
> A 67 kilometer stretch of the S10 Puyong Expressway opened to traffic in Fujian province. It runs from the G3 near Fuzhou westward through mountainous areas, passing by Yongtai and ending about 25 kilometers past Yongtai.
> 
> It is part of a longer east-west expressway that runs from Fuzhou to the Guangdong border near Yongding. It's an inland expressway that runs parallel to the G15 at 50 - 100 km distance.


This is a tourist expressway where it connects famous sites of Mt Qingyun, Mt Yunding, Mt Tianmen.



by haidu


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Xiamen-Zhangzhou Bridge*

The Xiamen-Zhangzhou Bridge opened to traffic May 28, 2013. It's a large cable-stayed bridge near the city of Xiamen in Fujian. It carries local traffic, it's about 10 kilometers east of the Shenhai Expressway (G15).

Specs;

* total bridge length: 9.330 meters
* main bridge: 1.290 meters
* main span: 780 meters (4th longest cable-stayed bridge in China)
* pylon height: 227 meters
* 2x3 lanes
* bridge deck width: 37 meters


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/银百高速公路
> 
> Chinese Wikipedia has an article about G69, an unconstructed national expressway that would run from Yinchuan to Baise. Parts of it would run fairly close to the Lanhai Expressway (G75), bypassing most larger cities. It would pass west of Xi'an, east of Chongqing and east of Guiyang, possibly extending to Hanoi in Vietnam.
> 
> I drew a rough path on Google Maps.


It may be one of the new expressways approved recently with the revision of the national expressway system. Until now and besides G11 all N-S expressways were Gx5.

Heck, there is also G59 from Huhehaote (aka Hohhot) to Beihai: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%91%BC%E5%8C%97%E9%AB%98%E9%80%9F%E5%85%AC%E8%B7%AF.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

keokiracer said:


> I just read on the Dutch news site of the 'AD' that China is going to build a 123 km long tunnel between Yantai and Dalian, east of Beijing. Does anyone have any info on this?


That project has been announced a couple of times. It would link both segments of the G15 National Expressway. It has also been suggested as a bridge connection. It would dwarf all existing road and rail tunnels. I suppose it's technically feasible, the Bohai Sea is not very deep. The reason why no other tunnels this long have been constructed is its incredible cost. There is no way you can recover such a project through tolls.


----------



## big-dog

This is a new highway on the latest National 2013~2030 Highway Planning. Based on the new planning the total highway length will reach 118,000km by year 2030. I guess the real KMs will be much bigger than the planning by 2030.



ChrisZwolle said:


> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/银百高速公路
> 
> Chinese Wikipedia has an article about G69, an unconstructed national expressway that would run from Yinchuan to Baise. Parts of it would run fairly close to the Lanhai Expressway (G75), bypassing most larger cities. It would pass west of Xi'an, east of Chongqing and east of Guiyang, possibly extending to Hanoi in Vietnam.
> 
> I drew a rough path on Google Maps.


----------



## big-dog

ChrisZwolle said:


> That project has been announced a couple of times. It would link both segments of the G15 National Expressway. It has also been suggested as a bridge connection. It would dwarf all existing road and rail tunnels. I suppose it's technically feasible, the Bohai Sea is not very deep. The reason why no other tunnels this long have been constructed is its incredible cost. There is no way you can recover such a project through tolls.


This time it's a rail link. The detailed plan will be completed soon and submitted for approval.


----------



## CNGL

Apart from G59 and G69 I discovered last night there is a North extension of G85 in the plans. Here are some rough descriptions of the routes.

G59 Hubei (呼北, not 湖北) expressway. Starts in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia at G0601, follows G209 to Horinger and then S210 to Shanxi border. Replaces current S30 to Youyu, then continues along S241 to Shuozhou. Continues on S206 and S305 to Wuzhai. From there continues along G209 across the remainder of Shanxi and all of Henan, including the existing Hejin-Yuncheng and Lingbao-Lushi expressways (And thus crossing the Yellow river West of Sanmenxia), to Fangxian in Hubei (湖北, not 呼北 ). Continues on S305 and S223 to Yichang, and then S225 to Hunan border. New route to Cili, then replaces G5513 (From now Changci expressway) to Zhangjiajie. New route to Anhua and then Xinhua, then continues on S219, S220 and S218 to Guangxi border. New route to Quanzhou, then S201 to Lipu, continues on G321 and S211 to Yulin and finally S216 to G75 East of Beihai. Fun fact: The "bei" (North) end is actually the _Southern_ terminus.

G69 Yinbai expressway. Starts in Yinchuan, Ningxia, follows G211 across Gansu to Xi'an, capital of Sha(a)nxi. From there, it overlaps existing G65 to Ankang, new route to Chongqing border. Follows S202 (probably incorporating existing Wanzhou-Kaixian expressway) to Wanzhou, S103 to Fuling, and S303 and S104 to Guiyang border. Then, it follows S207 to Suiyang, new route East of G75 to Kaiyang and S204 to Guiyang. Continuing South, it follows S101 to Luodian, new route to Guangxi border and finally S206 to Baise. It may be extended over S210 to Vietnam border.

G85, renamed to Yinkun expressway from Yukun expressway. Northern extension, starts in Yinchuan overlaping with G69 over G211, then splits and follows S203 across Ningxia to Pinglian, Gansu. Continues on S304 and over existing Baodi-Gansu border expressway to Baodi, Sha(a)nxi. Follows S210, G316 and S211 to Sichuan border, continues on S101 to Bazhou, then on a new route to Guang'an. Continues on S203 and S110 to Chongqing. South of this point, G85 already exists. IMO, G85 should replace G8511 to Laos border. With the new extension, G85 will enter Sichuan twice. Is a nice coincidence that G85 crosses G75, like I-85 does with I-75 in the USA, both pairs have the same numbers.


----------



## CNGL

In addition to that, it seems that G7 Jingxin expressway won't end on G30 East of Kumul (Hami) after its trek through nowhere, instead it will run to Yiwu from where it will follow S302, S303 and existing Tuwuda expressway to end in G3001 in Urumqi.


----------



## CNGL

I came across this map: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:China_National_Expressway_Network.svg. It is just insane what they are planning! In addition to G59, G69 and the extensions of G7 and G85 they are planning a ton of new expressways. Many of them are existing Sxx provincial expressways that get upgraded to national expressways.


----------



## big-dog

Thanks for sharing. This is the first new planning map I've seen. Do you know what the different colors mean on the map?


----------



## CNGL

Red lines are the seven expressways that radiate out of Beijing. Green lines are North-South expressways (Notice one of them, G45, going through Beijing). Blue lines are East-West expressways. And finally, gold (or maybe brownish) lines are other expressways, including the various regional rings. I'm awaiting for the numbering to come out, I know those of the old plan but I have some hints about a G5012 and a crazy-numbered G4W2. Oh, and dashed lines are long-term planned expressways, including G6 between Golmud and Lhasa and G7 from East of where it was originally planned to end at G30 to Urumqi.

I'm surprised not to see G99, the theoretical Taiwan ring, on that map.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 July 2013*
> 
> A 44 kilometer segment of the Lianhuo Expressway opened to traffic in Gansu, western China. This segment runs at circa 3000 meters altitude and has several tunnels. The opened segment is in the vicinity of Gulang and replaces the G312 for through traffic. The newly opened segment is circa 140 kilometers northwest of the city of Lanzhou.


Ah, I thought that section was already open. I then believed the G30 is now complete, but a quick zoom on (old) Google Maps shows the Turpan bypass still missing.

I have been analyzing the new highway plan that came along the expressway one. Here is easy to guess which numbers will have those roads, as they are sequential. It will reach as high as G248 and G361, but G226 and G313 are missing, the former was transferred to Yunnan province (But now coming back to National Highway) and the later had its Xinjiang section cancelled and the Gansu section is now provincial. Now I believe G99 has been removed due to obvious reasons, as they have slipped onto the Chinese Wikipedia a G244 and a G245 and due to the location of these roads in the new plan list this only could be done by moving the (also theoretical, as it was another ring around Taiwan) G228 to the mainland. While I was going through it I confused 湄洲 with 梅州 (Both are transliterated as Meizhou), thinking that the highway would start in Guangdong instead of Fujian.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

CNGL said:


> Ah, I thought that section was already open. I then believed the G30 is now complete, but a quick zoom on (old) Google Maps shows the Turpan bypass still missing.


I thought so as well, because maps indicated G312 as an expressway. It is a 4-lane road, but it's probably not divided and may not have complete access control.


----------



## CNGL

spacetweek said:


> That must be the last section of G30 then? Is it complete now?


Nope, see above.



ChrisZwolle said:


> *31 July 2013*
> 
> A 97 kilometer segment of the Fuying Expressway opens to traffic in Liaoning province. It stretches from Fuxin to G1/G16 near Panjin. It is basically a direct northward extension of G16. Another stretch of S21 is located further south near Yingkou.


It won't last for long as S21. It is included in the revised national plan, and it will receive a new number soon. Maybe G1611?


----------



## big-dog

*Expressways opened since late June 2013*

6.25 Longquan-Qingyuan expressway 龙庆高速 G25, Zhejiang Province
54.764km, 1.57 bln yuan

6.28 Zhunyi-Meitan Expressway 遵湄高速 G56, Guizhou Province
56km

6.28 Daxing-Sinan Expressway, 大思高速 G56, Guizhou Province
151.4km, 13.53 bln yuan

6.29 Bijie-Weining expressway 毕威高速 H2， Guizhou Province
125.504km, 8.977 bln yuan

7.3 Ningbo Airport Expressway south extension, Zhejiang Province
4.43km, 1.3 bln yuan

7.9 Meitan-Fenggan Expressway 湄潭至凤冈高速 G56, Guizhou Province
36km

7.24 Kaiyuan-Mengzi section of Suolongsi-Megzi Expressway 锁蒙高速 GZ40, Yunnan Province
46.3km

7.30 Anmen-Gulang section of G30 Lianyungang-Khorgas Expressway, Gansu Province
42.833km, including 5 tunnels, tunnel length 21.9km

7.31 Fuxin-Panjin Expressway S21, Liaoning Province
95.476km

7.31 last section of Shenyang Ring Road G1501, Liaoning Province
81.88km, 1.2 bln yuan


G56 Zhunyi-Meitan sections opened on June 28

--china-highway.com


----------



## CNGL

An update to the map I linked in post #2445 has leaked the numbering of all expressways included in the new plan. No new Gxx14 are included due to "four" being pronounced almost exactly as "death", though G1514 and G3014 are allowed to retain their numbers. Here is the whole plan:
G1 Jingha: Beijing-Harbin
- G1N Jingqin: Beijing-Qinhuangdao
- G0111 Qinbin: Qinhuangdao-Binzhou
G2 Jinghu: Beijing-Shanghai
- G0211: Tianjin-Shijiazhuang
G3 Jingtai (Jingfu): Beijing-Fuzhou (-Taipei)
- G3W Deshang: Dezhou-Shangrao
G4 Jinggang'ao: Beijing-Hong Kong
- G4E Wushen: Wuhan-Shenzhen (It will run _West_ of G4 between Wuhan and Xianning)
- G4W Guang'ao: Guangzhou-Macau
- G4W2 Xuguang: Xuchang-Guangzhou
- G4W3 Yiguang: Yizhang-Guangzhou (It will run _East_ of G4 between Yizhang and Shaoguan)
G5 Jingkun: Beijing-Kunming
- G0511 Dedu: Deyang-Dujiangyan
- G0512 Chengle: Chengdu-Leshan
G6 Jingzang: Beijing-Lhasa
- G0611 Zhangwen: Zhangye-Wenchuan
- G0612 Xihe: Xining-Hotan
- G0613 Xili: Xining-Lijiang
- G0615 Dema: Delhi-Barkam
G7 Jingxin: Beijing-Urumqi
- G0711 Wuruo: Urumqi-Ruoqiang
G10 Suiman: Suifenhe, border with Rusia-Manzhouli, border with... Russia 
- G1011 Hatong: Harbin-Tongjiang, border with Russia.
- G1012 Jianhei: Jiansanhe (South of Tongjiang)-Heixiazi (East of Fuyuan), border with Russia
- G1013 Haizhang: Hailar-Zhangjiakou
- G1015 Tieke: Tieli-Horqin Right Middle Banner
G11 Heda: Hegang-Dalian
- G1111 Heha: Hegang-Harbin
- G1112 Jishuang: Ji'an, border with North Korea-Shuangliao
- G1113 Danfu: Dandong, border with North Korea-Fuxin
G12 Hunwu: Hunchun, border with Russia-Ulanhot
- G12S Yanchang: Yanbian-Changchun
- G1211 Jihei: Jilin-Heihe, border with Russia
- G1212 Shenji: Shenyang-Jilin
- G1213 Beimo: Bei'an-Mohe
- G1215 Songchang: Songjiang-Mount Changbai
- G1216 Wu'a: Ulanhot-Arxan
G15 Shenhai: Shenyang-Haikou
- G15W Changtai: Changshu-Taizhou
- G15W2 Changjia: Changshu-Jiaxing
- G15W3 Yongguan: Ningbo-Dongguan (It will run _East_ of G15 for the most part between Ningbo and Fuzhou)
- G1511 Rilan: Rizhao-Lankao
- G1512 Yongjin: Ningbo-Jinhua
- G1513 Wenli: Wenzhou-Lishui
- G1514 Ningshang: Ningde-Shangrao
- G1515 Yanjing: Yancheng-Jingjiang
- G1516 Yanluo: Yancheng-Luoyang
- G1517 Puyan: Putian-Yanling
G16 Danxi: Dandong-Xilinhot
- G1611 Kecheng: Hexigten-Chengde
G18 Rongwu: Rongcheng-Wuhai
- G1811 Huangshi: Huanghuagang-Shijiazhuang
- G1812 Cangyu: Cangzhou-Yulin
- G1813 Weiqing: Weihai-Qingdao
- G1815 Weiri: Weifang-Rizhao
- G1816 Wuma: Wuhai-Maqen
- G1817 Wuyin: Wuhai-Yinchuan
G20 Qingyin: Qingdao-Yinchuan
- G2011 Qingxin: Qingdao-Xinhe
- G2012 Dingwu: Dingbian-Wuwei
G22 Qinglan: Qingdao-Lanzhou
- G2211 Changyan: Changzhi-Yan'an
G25 Changshen: Changchun-Shenzhen
- G2511 Xinlu: Xinmin-Jarud Banner
- G2512 Fujin: Fuxin-Jinzhou
- G2513 Huaixu: Huai'an-Xuzhou
- G2515 Luhuo: Jarud Banner-Holin Gol
- G2516 Donglv: Dongying-Lvliang
- G2517 Shaxia: Sha county-Xiamen
- G2518 Shencen: Shenzhen-Cenxi
G30 Lianhuo: Lianyungang-Horgos, border with Kazakhstan
- G30N Linxing: Lintong-Xingping (Northern outer Xi'an bypass)
- G3011 Liuge: Liuyuan-Golmud
- G3012 Tuhe: Turpan-Hotan
- G3013 Kayi: Kashgar-Irkhestam, border with Kyrgyzstan 
- G3014 Kui'a: Kuytun-Altai
- G3015 Kuita: Kuytun-Tacheng, border with Kazakhstan
- G3016 Qingyi: Qingsuihe-Yining
- G3017 Wujin: Wuwei-Jinchang
- G3018 Jing'a: Jinghe-Ala mountain pass, border with Kazakhstan
- G3019 Bo'a: Bole-Ala mountain pass
G35  Jiguang: Jinan-Guangzhou
- G3511 Hebao: Heze-Baoji
G36 Ningluo: Nanjing-Luoyang
G40 Hushaan: Shanghai-Xi'an
- G4011 Yangli: Yangzhou-Liyang
- G4012 Lining: Liyang-Ningde
G42 Hurong: Shanghai-Chengdu
- G42S Huwu: Shanghai-Wuhan (It will run _North_ of G42 between Shanghai and Changzhou)
- G4211 Ningwu: Nanjing-Wuhu
- G4212 He'an: Hefei-Anqing
- G4213 Ma'an: Macheng-Ankang
- G4215 Chengzun: Chengdu-Zunyi
- G4216 Chengli: Chengdu-Lijiang
- G4217 Chengchang: Chengdu-Qamdo
- G4218 Yaye: Ya'an-Kargilik (It doesn't connect to G42!)
- G4219 Qune: Qüxü-Nedong
G45 Daguang: Daqing-Guangzhou
- G4511 Longhe: Longnan-Heyuan
- G4512 Shuangnen: Shuangliao-Nenjiang
- G4513 Naiying: Naiman banner-Yingkou
- G4515 Chisui: Chifeng-Suizhong
G50 Huyu: Shanghai-Chongqing
- G50S Shiyu: Shizu-Chongqing
- G5011 Wuhe: Wuhu-Hefei
- G5012 Enguang: Enshi-Guangyuan
- G5013 Yucheng: Chongqing-Chengdu
G55 Erguang: Erenhot, border with Mongolia-Guangzhou
- G5511 Ji'a: Jining-Arun
- G5512 Jinxin: Jincheng-Xinxiang
- G5513 Changzhang: Changsha-Zhangjiajie
- G5515 Zhangnan: Zhangjiajie-Nanchong
- G5516 Suzhang: Sonid Right Banner-Zhangjiakou
G56 Hangrui: Hangzhou-Ruili, border with Burma
- G5611 Dali: Dali-Lijiang
- G5612 Dalin: Dali-Lincang
- G5613 Baolu: Baoshan-Lushui
- G5615 Tianhou: Tianbao, border with Vietnam-Houqiao, border with Burma
G59 Hubei: Hohhot-Beihai
G60 Hukun: Shanghai-Kunming
- G60N Hangchang: Hangzhou-Changsha
- G6011 Changshao: Nanchang-Shaoguan
G65 Baomao: Baotou-Maoming
- G65E Yulan: Yulin-Lantian
- G6511 Wuliu: Wuzhou-Liuzhou
G69 Yinbai: Yinchuan-Baise, border with Vietnam
- G6911 Anlai: Ankang-Laifeng
G70 Fuyin: Fuzhou-Yinchuan
- G7011 Shitian: Shiyan-Tianshui
G72 Quannan: Quanzhou-Nanning
- G7211 Nanyou: Nanning-Youyiguan, border with Vietnam
- G7212 Liubei: Liuzhou-Beihai
G75 Lanhai: Lanzhou-Haikou
- G7511 Qindong: Qinzhou-Donxing, border with Vietnam
G76 Xiarong: Xiamen-Chengdu
- G7611 Duxiang: Duyun-Shangri La
- G7612 Naxing: Nayong-Xingyi
G78 Shankun: Shantou-Kunming
G80 Guangkun: Guangzhou-Kunming
- G8011 Kaihe: Kaiyuan-Hekou, border with Vietnam
- G8012 Michu: Mile-Chuxiong
- G8013 Yanwen: Yanshan-Wenshan
G85 Yinkun: Yinchuan-Kunming
- G8511 Kunmo: Kunming-Mohan, border with Laos
- G8512 Jingda: Jinghong-Daluo, border with Burma
- G8513 Pingmian: Pingling-Mianyang
- G8515 Guanglu: Guang'an-Luzhou
G91 Liaozhong ring: Xinmin-Liaoyang-Benxi-Fushun-Xinmin
- G9111 Benji: Benxi-Ji'an
G92 Hangzhou bay ring: Shanghai-Hangzhou-Ningbo
- G92N Hangyong: Hangzhou-Ningbo
- G9211 Yongzhou: Ningbo-Zhoushan
G93 Chengyu ring: Ya'an-Chongqing-Mianyang
G94 Pearl river delta ring: Hong Kong-Zengcheng-Jiangmen-Macau-Hong Kong
- G9411 Guanfo: Dongguan-Foshan
G95 Capital ring: Chengde-Laishui-Zhangjiakou-Chengde
- G9511 Lailai: Laishui-Laifeng
G98 Hainan ring: Haikou-Qionghai-Sanya-Yangpu-Haikou
- G9811 Haisan: Haikou-Sanya
- G9812 Haiqiong: Haikou-Qionghai
- G9813 Wanyang: Wanning-Yangpu

This is still subject to change.


----------



## hhzz

Expressway in Western China


----------



## hhzz

Guozigou expressway bridge in xinjiang


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *12 September 2013*
> 
> A 91 kilometer segment of the G93 Chengyu Ring Expressway opened to traffic in Sichuan province. It runs from Jiajiang to Ya'an, south of Chengdu. G93 is a regional ring road with a planned length of 1057 kilometers.


I knew there was a missing segment of G93. Google Maps has misslabelled the Chengle expressway as G93 as well as S7, its actual designation until now as it is going to be renumbered G0512.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Toll plaza in Shenzhen. Built over water.


----------



## Pansori

^^
I'm not sure what number it will carry (Google/Baidu/Soso Maps don't show it yet) but the place where those photos were taken is being developed into this




by me


----------



## CNGL

It is Guangdong S3. Google Maps already show the Northernmost section, closer to Guangzhou.


----------



## kunming tiger

Sorry about the multiple posts but if I write a long post then for some reason I can't post it up, it gets lost.


----------



## kunming tiger

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## kunming tiger

NE of Kunming's Changshui Airport


----------



## kunming tiger

The construction of Dali--Lijiang Expressway will be completed, and it is scheduled to be open to traffic by the end of this year. 

By the end of October, main construction of the expressway has been fundamentally completed. Some service areas, gas stations and toll stations along the road are under construction. 

By : InKunming | Published: 2013-November-28

So far, 1.83 billion yuan has been invested in the construction, accounting to 97.3 percent of the total budget. (Editors:Lynn, Cathy)


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *29 November 2013*
> 
> Yet another 126 kilometer segment of the Zunchi Expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou province. It runs from north of Renhuai to the Sichuan border at Chishui. There is little known about this expressway, which runs through mountainous terrain and may include several large bridges and tunnels. There is no recent Google Earth imagery in this area.


An extension to Luzhou is at least planned, since the Zunchi has been included in the new expressway plan as part of G4215 Chengzun expressway.



ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 November 2013*
> 
> The 22 kilometer Zhangzhou Port Expressway opens to traffic in Fujian province, China. It runs from the G15 (Shenhai Expressway) east to the port of Zhangzhou (south of Xiamen). It also includes a connector road to the Xiamen - Zhangzhou Bridge which opened in May 2013.


I have struggled to get the number of this expressway. I thought it would be S15xx, but it appears to be the Southeasternmost section of S50, which is planned to run to the Jiangxi border past Wuping.

Fujian numbering system is weird. They only plan four "main" expressways (S10, S30 -which is included in the national plan as G2517-, S35 -Also included in the plan, as G15W3- and S50), and then a ton more expressways with four digit numbers (Sxxxx), most of them linked to a national expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G56 Hangrui Expressway*



kunming tiger said:


> Do you have any idea what percentage of of G56 has been completed and the expected time of completion?


Most of it has been completed now. Guizhou had the largest missing link of G56, and opened pretty much all of it in the past 24 months. 

If I'm correct the remaining missing links are in northern Hunan and eastern Yunnan. I estimate it's about 85 - 90% complete now.


----------



## Pansori

Does anyone have any idea what's the total length (even if approximate) of new expressways opened in China this year (including remainder of this month)?


----------



## kunming tiger

ChrisZwolle said:


> Most of it has been completed now. Guizhou had the largest missing link of G56, and opened pretty much all of it in the past 24 months.
> 
> If I'm correct the remaining missing links are in northern Hunan and eastern Yunnan. I estimate it's about 85 - 90% complete now.


 
One last question concerning the G56, the section in Western Yunnan from Bao Shan to Ruli on the border has it been opened? At 90% completion would still leave around 200 kms to complete?


----------



## CNGL

What is beyond me is why they have numbered the Kunming-Ruili expressway as G56 instead of G60. It doesn't feel that important with its current number, as it doesn't end in 0. Besides that, it would have kept the old Hurui expressway with one number.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G15W3 Yongguan Expressway*

They appear to be developing a new expressway parallel to G15 (Shenhai Expressway). It's the G15W3 Yongguan Expressway from Ningbo to Dongguan.

They are most actively developing it in Fujian province, where it runs farther inland than G15. Additionally, S20 in Guangdong will likely become a part of G15W3.

Most of G15 was constructed in the 1990s and the entire coastal area is highly dependent on this single link, which has mostly 2x2 lanes outside the large cities. Developing an alternate route may be cheaper and more effective than a long-distance integral widening of the existing route. I think it will also benefit Fujian in case of typhoons, making coastal traffic less prone to high winds along G15W3, as opposed to G15 which runs near or along the coast.


----------



## changluo

China: Truck driver pays RMB 120,000 (20,000 US$) in cash for 550km trip on motorway

http://news.66wz.com/system/2013/12/11/103918243.shtml

Key facts:
100-Tyre truck, weighs 243.7T
The normal rate for truck is 0.08RMB/Tkm;
The rate goes up to 3 times when gross weight is over 55T (applies to the 55T);
rate goes to 6 times for 50% overloading;
10 times for 50%-100% overloading;
16 times for over 100%

(55×3 + 27.5×6 + 27.5x10 + 133.7×16)T×550(km)×0.08(RMB/Tkm)
= 120744.8
(The calculation in the news is rubbish)

The actual mileage used to calculate the fee was something longer than 550km so the final toll fee was 122690 RMB.

According to the fleet manager this is quite normal for them. The only concern is "It's not safe for a driver to carry hundreds of thousands RMB in cash".


----------



## CNGL

Nice "fine" there .



ChrisZwolle said:


> *12 December 2013*
> 
> The 214 kilometer long Kayi Expressway opened to traffic in extreme western China. It runs from Kashgar to the Kyrgyz border at Irkeshtam. It's the westernmost expressway of China, but it's not a full standard expressway, Google Earth imagery clearly shows a 9 - 10 meter wide road west of Ulugqat, and a full expressway east of Ulugqat. The new expressway serves a border crossing that wasn't even paved until six years ago.


Wow, didn't knew the Kyrgyzstan expressway was U/C! I thought it would be built in the long term. BTW, since E60 also ends at Irkeshtam (but coming from the Kyrgyz side) they should extend it along this expressway .



ChrisZwolle said:


> *13 December 2013*
> 
> The 30 kilometer long Nanchuan - Wansheng Expressway opens to traffic in Chongqing municipality. It's located circa 60 kilometers southeast of the city of Chongqing.


I read somewhere this is part of the Chongqing mega ring road. Not less than 400 kilometers long.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A second ring road of Chengdu is also under construction. These cities are very large.


----------



## CNGL

If anyone was wondering, I have nicknamed some Chinese expressways according to some features, like where they pass through. Below is a list of what I have renamed so far:

G6 Jingzang: Top of the World expressway (I may change this nickname to G4218. But seriously, are they going to build an expressway along the Xinzang highway???)
G7 Jingxin: Middle of Nowhere expressway (Just look its path between Linhe/Bayannur and Kumul/Hami. There's nothing at all. And AFAIK the Gansu section is already U/C!)
G20 Qingyin: World Economics expressway (number says all )
G30 Lianhuo: Faraway expressway (Its Western end is simply far. And closer to Europe than you thought, at the Kazakhstan border)
G3013 Kayi: Kyrgyzstan expressway (Just because where it ends)

I may come up with new nicknames. I was thinking of calling the Jinggang'ao the "Death expressway", but I don't think the fatality rate isn't that high.


----------



## kunming tiger

ChrisZwolle said:


> A second ring road of Chengdu is also under construction. These cities are very large.


 
Large in area but also vertical which gives them a totally different dimension. Like the film TRON you have a feeling of being trapped inside something and feel completely dwarfed by the sheer scale of it.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *16 December 2013*
> 
> A 132 kilometer new stretch of expressway opens to traffic in Xinjiang, China. It's an extension of the Kui'a Expressway, from south of Karamay to Urho. The Kui'a Expressway will ultimately connect Kuytun with Altay near the Mongolian border.


As a side note, there is also the G3015 Kuita expressway. It runs concurrent with G3014 from Kuytun to Karamay, then it will split and run to Tacheng at the Kazakhstan border.



ChrisZwolle said:


> *16 December 2013*
> 
> A 67 kilometer extension of the G3016 Qingyi Expressway opens to traffic in Xinjiang, China. It runs from west of Yining (also known as Ili) to Dunmazhazhen.


Not that fast. This is not part of G3016 Qingyi, which only runs from *Qing*suihe (Near Horgos and the Kazakhstan border) and *Yi*ning (Labelled as Ili in Google Maps). It is another expressway, of the form Sxx.



ChrisZwolle said:


> *16 December 2013*
> 
> A new stretch of the Jingqin Expressway opens to traffic in Hebei province, China. It runs from the Tianjin border to the G25 at Zunhua. It's 28 kilometers long. G1N will parallel the first generation G1 from Beijing to Qinhuangdao.


No more unknown expressways, at least not those included in the new plan, I see. The last one you mentioned, the Shahoku-Hohhot, is actually part of G59 Hubei expressway (Not the province ).


----------



## Highcliff

hey, everyone....thank you...awesome thread....:drool::drool::drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2::rock::rock:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/96991127.jpg


Sign saying Yishil-Qantash Yoli


----------



## hhzz

Expressway in Xinjiang,Northwest of China.
1.








2.


----------



## big-dog

G65 to Guilin, Guangxi province



HKG said:


> G65 road to Guilin city.


----------



## hhzz

List top 10 of provinces by length of expressway by the end of 2013.

Henan 5873
Guangdong 5724
Hebei 5587
Shandong 5239
Shanxi 5190
Hunan 5084
Sichuan 5044
Jiangsu 4500
Heilongjiang 4378
Shaanxi 4363


----------



## RV

Why are they constructing giant freeways in the middle of mountains and deserts, but at the same time f.e. Beijing expressways are in the city completely sub-standard?! Just like in Spain...


----------



## hhzz

RV said:


> Why are they constructing giant freeways in the middle of mountains and deserts, but at the same time f.e. Beijing expressways are in the city completely sub-standard?! Just like in Spain...


China is very mountainous and it's common that the roads are constructed in the middle of mountains.
Maybe because the heavy traffic overloaded the expressways in Beijing.


----------



## hhzz

*Ya'an-Xichang Expressway*

Ya'an-Xichang Expressway in Sichuan province,Western China.
1.









2.









3.








By *一路快步*
------------------
A driving video on this expressway.


----------



## RV

hhzz said:


> China is very mountainous and it's common that the roads are constructed in the middle of mountains.
> Maybe because the heavy traffic overloaded the expressways in Beijing.


Well many of Beijings ringroads even cant be called expressways with traffic light and very poor engineering, while I've seen tons of pics of totally empty superhighways in the middle of deserts and mountainois areas with _no_ populations.


----------



## Kanadzie

RV said:


> Well many of Beijings ringroads even cant be called expressways with traffic light and very poor engineering, while I've seen tons of pics of totally empty superhighways in the middle of deserts and mountainois areas with _no_ populations.


In areas with no population, land is free to government, in Beijing, more political trouble for them to demolish buildings, etc.


----------



## big-dog

RV said:


> Well many of Beijings ringroads even cant be called expressways with traffic light and very poor engineering,


Are you kidding? I live in Beijing for 5 years and never seen a ring road with "traffic light and very poor engineering". Point out ONE if you don't mind.



RV said:


> while I've seen tons of pics of totally empty superhighways in the middle of deserts and mountainois areas with _no_ populations.


Again except for the opening period tell me which expressway is totally empty? I just came back from the west for Chinese New Year and what I saw is heavy traffic for most of the expressways.


----------



## keokiracer

big-dog said:


> Are you kidding? I live in Beijing for 5 years and never seen a ring road with "traffic light and very poor engineering". Point out ONE if you don't mind.


Either the other guy is talking crap or he just assumed that Google Maps was right by showing the inner ring roads yellow instead of orange, but they're all still grade-seperated.




big-dog said:


> Again except for the opening period tell me which expressway is totally empty? I just came back from the west for Chinese New Year and what I saw is heavy traffic for most of the expressways.


G3012 through the desert in the far west maybe? I dunno... But what also should be noted is that not all highways are built because it is too busy for a regular road, but also for safety reasons. With building a highway you basically eliminate head-on crashes (besides of course some nutjob every now and then that will use the wrong carriageway...) whilst it's quite easy to have them on roads where traffic in both directions is only seperated by a simple white line. Also the average speed. You can go faster on a highway than over regular roads. Which, with the huge distances in for example the west of China would give great time gains against relatively low cost. And those are just 2 examples of the advantages that highways have over regular roads.


----------



## Pansori

big-dog said:


> Are you kidding? I live in Beijing for 5 years and never seen a ring road with "traffic light and very poor engineering". Point out ONE if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> Again except for the opening period tell me which expressway is totally empty? I just came back from the west for Chinese New Year and what I saw is heavy traffic for most of the expressways.


I imagine the inner ring roads (2 and 3) might be more challenging for keeping typical expressway standards but 'traffic lights' and 'poor engineering' made me think wtf is this guy talking about. 

Anyway, it's all covered by Tencent or Baidu Maps Streetview so we can actually have a look and have a virtual tour.


----------



## kunming tiger

RV said:


> Well many of Beijings ringroads even cant be called expressways with traffic light and very poor engineering, while I've seen tons of pics of totally empty superhighways in the middle of deserts and mountainois areas with _no_ populations.


 
If you are reduced to drawing inferences from images instead of first hand experience draws attention to your judgement of lack thereof. 

Obviously 1.384 billion people crammed along the eastern seaboard manily wouldn't impress you enough . I heard people say many things about China but you are the first to infer that it seems under populated. 

By way of comparision exactly how many billions of people live in your crowded part of the World?


----------



## kunming tiger

RV said:


> Well many of Beijings ringroads even cant be called expressways with traffic light and very poor engineering, while I've seen tons of pics of totally empty superhighways in the middle of deserts and mountainois areas with _no_ populations.


 This is a case of "the pot calling the kettle black"


----------



## ramakrishna1984

Shocked to see this China being the third largest country in the world is at number 6 in the list of World Longest Highways.. and when compared to United states it too less, United States is next to China in the list of biggest countries 

United States Pan American Highway : 48,000km.
China National Highway 010 : 5,700km 

See the difference its more than 42000 KM...

China - Worlds third biggest in terms of Area and first in population has a much need of Highways


----------



## Traceparts

ramakrishna1984 said:


> Shocked to see this China being the third largest country in the world is at number 6 in the list of World Longest Highways.. and when compared to United states it too less, United States is next to China in the list of biggest countries
> 
> United States Pan American Highway : 48,000km.
> China National Highway 010 : 5,700km
> 
> See the difference its more than 42000 KM...
> 
> China - Worlds third biggest in terms of Area and first in population has a much need of Highways


a single longest highway means nothing, only matters is total length
Year Length(china)

1988 0 km (0 mi) 
1989 147 km (91 mi) 
1990 271 km (168 mi) 
1991 522 km (324 mi) 
1992 574 km (357 mi) 
1993 652 km (405 mi) 
1994 1,145 km (711 mi) 
1995 1,603 km (996 mi) 
1996 2,141 km (1,330 mi) 
1997 3,422 km (2,126 mi) 
1998 4,771 km (2,965 mi) 
1999 8,733 km (5,426 mi) 
2000 11,605 km (7,211 mi) 
2001 16,314 km (10,137 mi) 
2002 19,453 km (12,088 mi) 
2003 25,200 km (15,700 mi) 
2004 29,800 km (18,500 mi) 
2005 34,300 km (21,300 mi) 
2006 41,005 km (25,479 mi) 
2007 45,339 km (28,172 mi) 
2008 53,913 km (33,500 mi) 
2009 60,436 km (37,553 mi) 
2010 65,055 km (40,423 mi) 
2011 74,113 km (46,052 mi) 
2012 84,946 km (52,783 mi) 
2013 96,200 km (59,800 mi) 
2014 104,500 km (64,900 mi) 
__________________

*and Pan-America highway travels through 23 countries*

The Northern Pan-American Highway travels through 9 countries:
Canada
United States
Mexico
Guatemala
El Salvador
Honduras
Nicaragua
Costa Rica
Panama
The Southern Pan-American Highway travels through 14 countries:
Suriname
Guyana
Brazil
Venezuela
Colombia
Ecuador
Peru
Chile
Argentina


----------



## ForteTwo

ramakrishna1984 said:


> Shocked to see this China being the third largest country in the world is at number 6 in the list of World Longest Highways.. and when compared to United states it too less, United States is next to China in the list of biggest countries
> 
> United States Pan American Highway : 48,000km.
> China National Highway 010 : 5,700km
> 
> See the difference its more than 42000 KM...
> 
> China - Worlds third biggest in terms of Area and first in population has a much need of Highways


Your figure for the Pan-American Highway seems far too high, even including spurs and branches in all 23 countries. For comparison, the longitudinal distance across the earth's surface from pole to pole is about 20,000 km. 

The G-000 series of National Highways (five vertical and seven horizontal expressways) has been replaced in favor of the so-called 7918 system (7 radial expressways from Beijing, 9 north-south and 18 east-west) with G numbers of one, two or four digits. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expressways_of_China#Numeric_System_and_List_by_number


----------



## big-dog

Traceparts said:


> a single longest highway means nothing, only matters is total length


Agree, it's only a game of numbering. And it's worth to mention that in US and China, highway = expressway, where in some countries highway could be lower grade roads, i.e. without proper access control.


----------



## big-dog

keokiracer said:


> G3012 through the desert in the far west maybe? I dunno...


Even G3012 being a desert expressway is far from being called "totally empty" after the opening period.







--baidu picture search


----------



## RV

Wait wait wait, I'm not dissing China in any way and don't have anything against the chinese?! I just remember seeing pictures on Beijings inner ringroads with stops, straight accesses to little streets and really badly built interchanges, and a few pages ago there is an nearly totally empty desert highway with not a house in hundreds of kilometres. I just think now that there still is money China should focus on it's cities highway network. The bridges on the mountains are awesome, but also really expensive compared to their cost (AADT like 1000-3000?); the job they are doing is really great, but priorities should go first - China has still the opportunity to built proper urban motorways as people think about progress and not their backyards like in Europe. For example, what is the AADT of the G638 Lianhuo Expwy in the middle of the desert, 100?


----------



## CNGL

ramakrishna1984 said:


> Shocked to see this China being the third largest country in the world is at number 6 in the list of World Longest Highways.. and when compared to United states it too less, United States is next to China in the list of biggest countries
> 
> United States Pan American Highway : 48,000km.
> China National Highway 010 : 5,700km
> 
> See the difference its more than 42000 KM...
> 
> China - Worlds third biggest in terms of Area and first in population has a much need of Highways


There is no G010 anymore. That has been replaced mostly by G15. There is a G10, though, which is nowhere near that lenght.



ForteTwo said:


> Your figure for the Pan-American Highway seems far too high, even including spurs and branches in all 23 countries. For comparison, the longitudinal distance across the earth's surface from pole to pole is about 20,000 km.
> 
> The G-000 series of National Highways (five vertical and seven horizontal expressways) has been replaced in favor of the so-called 7918 system (7 radial expressways from Beijing, 9 north-south and 18 east-west) with G numbers of one, two or four digits. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expressways_of_China#Numeric_System_and_List_by_number


Actually the system is now being called 71118, with 11 north-south expressways after the addition of G59 and G69. Anyway, I think I can come up with a new grid.



RV said:


> For example, what is the AADT of the G30 Lianhuo Expwy in the middle of the desert, 100?


FTFY. Anyway, I believe it is not less than 1000.


----------



## CNGL

Chris sometimes complained about some names that despite being written differently in hanzi (Chinese characters) got rendered the same in Hanyu Pinyin, the most notable case being Shanxi and Shaanxi (The latter is from Gwoyeu Romatzyh, in Hanyu Pinyin is... Shanxi!). But I've found the real nightmare, two expressways sharing number and name even in hanzi: S48 沪宜高速 Huyi expressway, found in both Hubei and Jiangsu. The Hubei expressway is more like a branch of G50 Huyu expressway into Yichang, and continues to the Three Gorges dam as S58 Sanxia expressway, while the one in Jiangsu runs from Taicang (With a probable extension into Northern Shanghai still missing) to Yixing, but it has a gap North of Suzhou and Wuxi.


----------



## Kanadzie

RV said:


> Wait wait wait, I'm not dissing China in any way and don't have anything against the chinese?! I just remember seeing pictures on Beijings inner ringroads with stops, straight accesses to little streets and really badly built interchanges, and a few pages ago there is an nearly totally empty desert highway with not a house in hundreds of kilometres. I just think now that there still is money China should focus on it's cities highway network. The bridges on the mountains are awesome, but also really expensive compared to their cost (AADT like 1000-3000?); the job they are doing is really great, but priorities should go first - China has still the opportunity to built proper urban motorways as people think about progress and not their backyards like in Europe. For example, what is the AADT of the G638 Lianhuo Expwy in the middle of the desert, 100?


It seems, on my far away view, China has some big problems with traffic during holidays though when everything goes _crazy_, so some "oversize" highways are necessary in rural places... plus, the old roads are often clearly useless for even that traffic (too narrow, no pavement, between houses...), and if you are going to blow up a mountain to pass a new road, or you are building a road through desert, 4 lanes is as much work as 2 lanes  The political system is such also that priorities are not set necessarily in a logical way (insufficient opposition)...

That said we see in this thread pictures of a lot of urban infrastructure not adapted to traffic, like insane traffic jams on an interchange, or interchange with super-elevated loops (why not just a stack interchange if already spending money to put loops on viaducts?!)


----------



## RV

Kanadzie said:


> It seems, on my far away view, China has some big problems with traffic during holidays though when everything goes _crazy_, so some "oversize" highways are necessary in rural places... plus, the old roads are often clearly useless for even that traffic (too narrow, no pavement, between houses...), and if you are going to blow up a mountain to pass a new road, or you are building a road through desert, 4 lanes is as much work as 2 lanes  The political system is such also that priorities are not set necessarily in a logical way (insufficient opposition)...
> 
> That said we see in this thread pictures of a lot of urban infrastructure not adapted to traffic, like insane traffic jams on an interchange, or interchange with super-elevated loops (why not just a stack interchange if already spending money to put loops on viaducts?!)


Exactly. Also, hard to imagine people going on vacation to Outer Mongolia.


----------



## kunming tiger

RV said:


> Exactly. Also, hard to imagine people going on vacation to Outer Mongolia.


OK what about Inner Mongolia then?


----------



## CNGL

It appears the Bohai crossing will be a (long) railway tunnel, so G15 will have a gap due to that. But I'm sure they eventually will build a series of bridges.

On the other hand, I've found a section of G5511 already U/C, the northern bypass of Ulanhot (labelled as Hinggan in Google Maps), including a classic trumpet interchange found all over China.


----------



## flankerjun

a map


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Signs in Russian and Chinese near Russian Vladivostok Border


----------



## big-dog

Expressway overpasses in Chengdu, Sichuan Province


105/365 Caojin Overpass ,Chengdu by 李明志, on Flickr


97/365 Yongfeng Overpass ,Chengdu by 李明志, on Flickr


95/365 Yingmenkou Overpass , Chengdu by 李明志, on Flickr

by 李明志, Flickr, courtesy Dean87


----------



## hhzz

*Expressway in Guilin,Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region,South of China*










1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








*From Sunrenbuliji*


----------



## NFZANMNIM

An X-level road sign in XUAR








Sign pointing towards Üch Pompaponkiti and Su Béshi


----------



## RV

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3XfpYxHKCo

Same in China in roadbuilding in Inner Mongolia and Tibet...


----------



## CNGL

That video is a common misconception of what is China. They say everything is oversized, when actually is even undersized given the enormous size of China. And certainly not even the G6/G7 between Hohhot and Baotou, a 2x4 superhighway connecting the two largest cities of... _Inner Mongolia_.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

big-dog said:


> Expressway overpasses in Chengdu, Sichuan Province
> 
> 
> 97/365 Yongfeng Overpass ,Chengdu by 李明志, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 95/365 Yingmenkou Overpass , Chengdu by 李明志, on Flickr
> 
> by 李明志, Flickr, courtesy Dean87


both those interchanges, especially the second one, seem horridly underbuilt.. there is no way those will be able to handle significant amounts of traffic without slowing to a crawl.. (though they certainly look impressive)


----------



## Kanadzie

yeah, why spend so much money making loops on a viaduct instead of direct ramp? Especially with such tight curves and no barrier between the opposing directions of loop and right turn ramp, this just sounds like immediate trouble...


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *8 April 2014*
> 
> An 83 kilometer segment of the G42 Hurong Expressway opened to traffic in Hubei province. It runs from near Xingshan to near Badong, but the exact alignment is unknown since Google Earth imagery in this area is highly outdated or completely missing.
> 
> This segment runs through highly mountainous terrain north of the Yangtze River.


If my data is correct the great expressway ForteTwo aimed at is now complete. For some reason I consider it a bit secondary between Jinzhai (Western Anhui, where it splits away from G40) and Dianjiang (Central Western Chongqing municipality, where it bumps with G50), while it would have deserved a Gx0 number on the Shanghai-Nanjing and Dianjiang-Chengdu sections (Especially the former, it doesn't look _that_ important with its current number). I can come up with a totally new grid out from the current expressway plan...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'm not sure whether G42 is entirely completed in Hubei. There may be a section missing east of Xingshan (Google Earth shows it U/C alongside S312) and another section between Badong and the border with Chongqing. 

It's a shame there is no recent Google Earth imagery in that area. Just north of Badong is a gorge with vertical drops of over 600 meters. The few imagery in that general area is all more than 10 years old.


----------



## CNGL

Oops, my bad. I hadn't checked the new expressways map, and it seems this is an isolated section of G42.


----------



## ForteTwo

CNGL said:


> Oops, my bad. I hadn't checked the new expressways map, and it seems this is an isolated section of G42.


Close, but no cigar!










Baidu maps is also the only online mapping I've found showing the recently opened Anhui Provincial Expressway S42: http://j.map.baidu.com/HdW-A


----------



## hightower1

hhzz said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From Sunrenbuliji*



Where's Goku? (Dragonball reference)


----------



## CNGL

ForteTwo said:


> Close, but no cigar!
> 
> Baidu maps is also the only online mapping I've found showing the recently opened Anhui Provincial Expressway S42: http://j.map.baidu.com/HdW-A


Wow, Baidu maps is more up to date than Google Maps. Even there are some surprises like G4215, G5013, G95 (While the pre-existing Sxx that now are Gxx are still shown with their previous number).


----------



## RV

CNGL said:


> That video is a common misconception of what is China. They say everything is oversized, when actually is even undersized given the enormous size of China. And certainly not even the G6/G7 between Hohhot and Baotou, a 2x4 superhighway connecting the two largest cities of... _Inner Mongolia_.



I mean these roads that go through the desert and to Kazakstan. And a 2x4-highway certainly is oversized if the AADT isn't over 100 000. China will fall like Spain did.


----------



## CNGL

:blahblah: They all say that China is collapsing tomorrow :blahblah:

After some browsing through Baidu maps I decided to de-certify those "expressways" that actually don't meet the standards:
G6 Jingzang around Chakayan lake. It doesn't quite reach S2013, it ends where it meets G109 East of there.
G30 Lianhuo between Turpan and the G3012 _autobahndreieck_, and between Kuytun and the Sayram lake. Both these have intersections, so they haven't quite earned the expressway status. This was the case east of Hami too, but it is now fully grade separated.

And I add the new G65 (former G65W) between Tongchuan and North of Yintai, so now I can de-certify old G65 between Yintai and Xi'an. They are building a completely new alignement for G65 all the way up to Yan'an, since the old expressway was substandard in some way.

Also, Baidu mislabels most of G3011 as G215 in an expressway shield (!), but it is clearly full expressway and thus G3011.


----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China

Xinjiang highway


----------



## SGO-China

Hangzhou to Ningbo Expressway：


----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China

Shenzhen to Shantou Expressway：


----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## keokiracer

NONE of your pics are visible for me...


----------



## SGO-China

Chongqing to Zhanjiang Expressway：


----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China

Qingdao Jiaozhou Bay Bridge：


----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China

The Guilin in Guangxi to Liuzhou Expressway：


----------



## SGO-China

Aizhai Bridge：


----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China




----------



## SGO-China

Beipanjiang Bridge：


----------



## SGO-China

Ninghe Bridge：


----------



## SGO-China




----------



## xrtn2

Old pictures


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Many pics don't show and the rest is ultra-slow because they appear to be hosted on Chinese servers.


----------



## devo

SGO-China said:


>


This insane. Well, it could be over a ledge, but why does he sweep this part of the bridge? Propaganda? (we are so perfect, even our bridges are clean?)


----------



## XSJV5

SGO-China said:


>


crazyhno:


----------



## Sunfuns

Those roads are pretty by themselves, but still the main "prize" goes to the photographer. With my skills and equipment all of that would look a lot more pedestrian


----------



## CNGL

Per my latest researchs, I have found a mysterious expressway in Inner Mongolia that runs on the right bank of the Yellow river from G6 near Dengkou to just east of S31 between Togtoh and Junggar. Of course it cannot be the G7 since that would run closer to G6 between S31 and G65 (and thus crossing the Yellow river East of Baotou) and at Bayannur it would cross again the river and the Jingzang as it heads towards Xinjiang.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

G95 (Capital Area Expressway) has a strange circuitous route west of Beijing. It also features some kind of branch that appears to end at nothing.


----------



## XSJV5

Does anyone know what is this bridge？Where it is？


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That looks like the G15 bridge at Fuzhou.


----------



## big-dog

It should be Xupu Bridge of Shanghai. Google picture search is your friend 



XSJV5 said:


> Does anyone know what is this bridge？Where it is？


----------



## SGO-China

XSJV5 said:


> Does anyone know what is this bridge？Where it is？


 Shanghai outer ring line overpass, the distance is the Xupu bridge.


----------



## SGO-China




----------



## XSJV5

^^Thank you, I also haven't been to at a time，lol:tongue3:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's almost a copy of the Fuzhou G15 bridge


----------



## CNGL

From the Chinese bridges thread I know the following expressways are under construction:
G69 Yinbai expressway East of Wanzhou and between Weng'an and Guiyang. These sections include the Wanzhou Fuma Yangtze river and Qingshui river bridges, respectively. From the expressway map at Wikipedia, it seems G69 will form the Eastern beltline of Wanzhou (formerly Wan county), while G5012 will cross the Yangtze upstream of the city (technically a district of Chongqing despite being over 200 km away)
Yunnan section of G4216 Lipan Chengli expressway. Includes the Jinshajiang Yangtze* river bridge near Lijiang.
G4218 Yaye expressway between Ya'an and Kangding (labelled as Garze in Google Maps). Includes the Dadu river bridge at Luding. This section is a very very difficult one due to terrain, with peaks up to 6000 meters a.s.l. In addition this is an earthquake prone area, and climate isn't that good either. This makes this expressway (which will go on bridges or tunnels for 82% of its lenght) the most challengening one ever built in the world. By the way, the only Tibetan expressway so far, the [Lhasa] Jichang (i.e. Airport) expressway, is also part of G4218.

*Better to put the most known name of the river. I would do the same with the Langcang Mekong and Nujiang Salween rivers


----------



## hhzz

SGO-China said:


> The Guilin in Guangxi to Liuzhou Expressway：


beautiful:nuts:


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> G95 (Capital Area Expressway) has a strange circuitous route west of Beijing. It also features some kind of branch that appears to end at nothing.
> 
> (Pic deleted because of budget cuts)


I believe that branch will be a ramp from G95 to the proposed G109 expressway, which will run from G4501 in Western Beijing suburbs to the Shoududiquhuanxian. Interesting enough, this expressway will be named the Jinglan expressway, as if the expressway were to run all the way to Lanzhou. Since the G109 runs all the way to Lhasa, maybe we can name it the Jingzang expressway as well as G6 :troll:.


----------



## RV

How many vehicles use that superhighway daily? China is converting into a giant version of Spain. Beijing (like Madrid radials) rings are crap, but then there are 4+4 highways in the mountains for AADT 3000.


----------



## hhzz

*Expressway in Xinjiang*


----------



## keokiracer

Starting at 4:25. That is awesome :cheers:


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *24 May 2014*
> 
> A 10 kilometer segment of the G7 Jingxin Expressway opened to traffic in Beijing. It runs from Beiqing Road to the Sixth Ring Road. The new expressway features 2x3 lanes.


Ah, the delayed section of G7 inside G4501 in Beijing. Still, I don't see works on the hilly section between Changping and Yanqing. Google imagery is fresh new, since it already appears there (And I was about to report that!). The imagery is recent in central Inner Mongolia too, where there is a thing that puzzles me: The yet-to-be-opened G7 appears in a more advanced stage of construction than the already completed S24. In the same Ulanqab area I see an expressway which when completed will form a ring road with G65 and G7 around Jining and, if it wasn't enough with both Jingzang (G6) and Jingxin, a G110 bypass that mostly parallels the later. And it appears G7 isn't yet U/C past Zhangjiakou and through Shanxi...

Other expressways I've spotted U/C include the following:
G1516 in Si county, Anhui near the Jiangsu border.
G95 near Langfang.
An unknown expressway running North of where G18 currently ends. It can't be part of G18 since I believe the Rongwu will end at G6 near Hainan (Yes, that district has the same name as the island even in hanzi :nuts, however a part of me sees G18 entering Ningxia  even if it goes against the name. But then there's G2012.


----------



## CNGL

By the way, I was thinking about G59, which according to the planning maps will cross the Yellow river 'Shaanxi' - i.e. West of Shan County, Henan. The bridge is not U/C yet, but the Hubei (not the province ) is U/C in Shanxi up to G22, and from G20 to S46. In addition I've found another ring road U/C, this time around Lvliang (Spot the v!) of which G59 will be part.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G4 Jinggang'ao Expressway*

Check it out, G4 is being widened southwest of Beijing (to Shijiazhuang). Instead of adding lanes, they take out the entire expressway and build a new one.

2012:









2014:












2008:









2014:


----------



## RV

But how many vehilcles use those mountain-desert-motorways daily? And why don't they do something about Beijing rings?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

U don't see this every day... :nuts:


----------



## Pansori

ChrisZwolle said:


> Check it out, G4 is being widened southwest of Beijing (to Shijiazhuang). Instead of adding lanes, they take out the entire expressway and build a new one.


This is pretty interesting. Why would they do that? When was the original G4 built? Perhaps the alignment and other standards were not sufficient to simply add lanes and a complete rebuild made better sense? Still pretty interesting.

Edit: according to Wikipedia construction of the Beijing-Shijiazhuang part started in 1986 and ended in 1993. So that's one of the oldest expressways in China. Probably explains why they chose to completely rebuild it.


----------



## biesiadnik

Impressive country, Heroic people build new image of China . Land of routes 
In Poland we are impressed by the majesty of the Chinese roads :cheers:



ChrisZwolle said:


> G95 (Capital Area Expressway) has a strange circuitous route west of Beijing. It also features some kind of branch that appears to end at nothing.


Was this route already exists? or planned?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

A weirdly numbered expressway in XUAR
















sign points towards Kunas and Chinamxura (I couldn't find the place using its equivalent chinese name 清水河)


----------



## CNGL

^^ It's not weirdly numbered, it's numbered like a regular road . Expressways are supossed to have two or four digits, never three as those are reserved for regular roads. I believe this expressway (The continuation of G3016 beyong Gulja/Yining) will receive a Sxx designation soon.


----------



## AsHalt

NFZANMNIM said:


> A weirdly numbered expressway in XUAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sign points towards Kunas and Chinamxura (I couldn't find the place using its equivalent chinese name 清水河)


Clear water river?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

CNGL said:


> ^^ It's not weirdly numbered, it's numbered like a regular road . Expressways are supossed to have two or four digits, never three as those are reserved for regular roads. I believe this expressway (The continuation of G3016 beyong Gulja/Yining) will receive a Sxx designation soon.


Why not just sticking with G3016 past Ghulja?


AsHalt said:


> Clear water river?


And I found the mystery place 清水河, It's cwhere G3016 ends.
google maps


----------



## CNGL

NFZANMNIM said:


> A weirdly numbered expressway in XUAR
> sign points towards Kunas and Chinamxura (I couldn't find the place using its equivalent chinese name 清水河)


Chinamxura? I know that as Qingshuihe :tongue:. Anyway, I used to call the nearby border crossing by its pinyin name Huo'erguosi before switching to Jorgos (this translliteration being the pronunciation as in my mother language Spanish ) or alternatively 'Faraway' as in G30 Lianyungang-'Faraway' expressway.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

CNGL said:


> Chinamxura? I know that as Qingshuihe :tongue:. Anyway, I used to call the nearby border crossing by its pinyin name Huo'erguosi before switching to Jorgos (this translliteration being the pronunciation as in my mother language Spanish ) or alternatively 'Faraway' as in G30 Lianyungang-'Faraway' expressway.


LOL well it's an officially bilingual province, so let's respect our different ways of naming places. I was just reading off whatever's written on the sign in Uyghur Turki :cheers"
And from my point of view, it would be G30 Khorgas-Faraway Expressway :nuts:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

G3014 Kuytun-Altay Expressway in XUAR








I can't see all the details, but it looks like it says "Ulungur Daryasi chong kovroki" (Ulungur River great bridge)








This one says "Algilit Tighy Tunili" (Argilit Edge tunnel)








Sign towards Chochak








Sign pointing towards Sanjavjangza/Qaramay/Altay








Sanjavjangza








Ellikbash town/Mulzimat Rayon








128 Toan








Chochak Border gate/Qaramay/Altay








Chochek/Ogay


----------



## hhzz

Drive to the First Bend of the Yellow River in Sichuan Province,Western China.


----------



## hhzz

*Baise-Jingxi-Napo expressway officially open,December 16th 2014*



hhzz said:


> Baise-Jingxi expressway is expected to open at the end of this year.
> 
> Jingxi county,Guangxi,Southern China.
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------
> By 靖峥 from hongdou




Baise-Jingxi-Napo expressway,with a total length of 187 km,has officially open yesterday in Guangxi,Southern China. 

1.








2.








3.








----------------
gx.people.com.cn


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *16 December 2014*
> 
> An 88 kilometer segment of expressway opened to traffic in Guangxi, China. It runs from Jingxi to Napo, not far from the border with Vietnam. It runs through very rugged terrain with numerous bridges and tunnels. It is likely part of a larger east-west corridor.


It indeed is , the S60 Hepu-Napo expressway. There is another section between Qinzhou and Chaozhong, already on Google Maps.


ChrisZwolle said:


> *16 December 2014*
> 
> A 70 kilometer segment of expressway opened to traffic in Guangxi, China. It's an east-west route between the cities of Laibin and Wuxuan in central Guangxi. It is likely part of a longer east-west route.


Strange, this was already on Baidu Maps since early October. For some reason it is labelled as S10, this is actually the S52 Wuxuan-Pingguo expressway, which will extend beyond G75. OTOH, the Eastern terminus (at S31, now G7212) is already in place.


ChrisZwolle said:


> *16 December 2014*
> 
> A 97 kilometer segment of G69 Yinbai Expressway opened to traffic in Guangxi, China. It runs south from Baise to Jingxi, not far from the border with Vietnam. It indicates that the *Yin*chuan - *Bai*se Expressway actually runs south of Baise too.


Say hello to G3011 Liuyuan (_sic._)-Golmud expressway . The planning map already had G69 running past Bose (deprecated name for Baise) to the Vietnam border.


----------



## CNGL

CrystalBaidu at work . Here are some of the upcoming openings:
G1816 Linxia Huizu-Gannan Zangzu (Gansu)
G55 Hunan border-Huaiji (Guangdong). I thought it would connect with G4W2 near Liannan Yaozu, but it won't do so...
S40 Wuzhou-Pingnan (Guangxi Zhuangzu)
G59 Shiyan-Fang county, G4213 Baokang-Shaanxi border, G6911 Xuan'en-Hunan border, S63 Gucheng-Baokang, and S79 Xuan'en-Chongqing border (Hubei)
G3012 Aksu-Kashgar (Xinjiang Uyghur)

By the way, it seems Google is catching up. Now it's up to May (Except for a couple sections in Shanxi and Inner Mongolia...).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some factoids about China's highways (as of 2013).

* there are 156,500 kilometers of toll roads overall
* there are 100,400 kilometers of tolled expressways
* the toll revenue is 365 billion yuan ($ 58.6 billion)
* the annual expenses on toll roads are 431 billion yuan ($ 69.2 billion)
* the toll roads have an annual loss of 66 billion yuan ($ 10.6 billion)
* the average cost to construct 1 kilometer of expressway is 90.8 million yuan ($ 14.6 million)

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/business/transport/China-loses-US106b-from-toll-highways/shdaily.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The last part of the G42 Hurong Expressway opened to traffic on December 27. This is likely the missing link in western Hubei. Of course, it was already possible to drive from Shanghai to Chengdu via G50. 

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/photo/2014-12/27/c_133882407.htm


----------



## CNGL

Now that the great expressway ForteTwo likes is complete, I'm looking toward the completion of the Jinan-Guangzhou expressway, the G35. It still has gaps in Southern Anhui and Northeastern Guangdong, both U/C AFAIK (The Anhui one is sure).

Uhm, today Baidu Maps is running smoothly. More upcoming openings, all in Guizhou: S35 Fuquan-Weng'an, S70 just West of Kaili/Qiangdongnan Miaozu Dongzu, and S84 East of Sansui (Strangely it doesn't connect to G60). The route of S70, also known as Yuqing-Anlong expressway, is interesting: It will form an arc across Eastern and Southern Guizhou, and despite being an East-West route it will run North-South in its Easternmost part.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Jiangxi*

* ping CNGL

https://translate.googleusercontent...ml/84/&usg=ALkJrhjcgCpwaWWsSyeJOU7bDnnNFIWm9g

5 expressways opened to traffic in Jiangxi on 26 December. This is not yet on the famous highway map.

* Xunxin Expressway (S80): Anyuan - G45 south of Xinfeng: 51 km
* Duchang - Jiujiang Expressway (S?): first 14 km between Jiujiang Ring Expressway and G45
* Jiujiang Ring Expressway (S?): 47 km from Duchang - Jiujiang Expressway to G56. Runs east of the mountains near Jiujiang.
* Shanglian Expressway (S89): Hunan border to G60 at Pingxiang: 35 km

And another expressway I can't make quite out, seems to be the same as S89.

What do you say?


----------



## CNGL

^^ They aren't in Baidu Maps either. I'm now having troubles attempting to reach any Chinese site, might be the Great Firewall working in the wrong way. Anyway, the Duchang-Jiujiang expressway is S22.

Edit: Damnit, I've reached Baidu now, and it shows those expressways. The Jiujiang Ring expressway is labelled S37 there.
Edit2: The expressway you have as S80 is actually S82 Xunwu-Quannan expressway . Still figuring out the fifth...
Edit3: Found it! Wanzai-Yichun expressway, 35 km. It's East of S89 (Which is not yet in Baidu Maps).


----------



## General Huo

> China's 2014 transport infrastructure investment to hit 2.5 trl yuan
> 
> Dec 28,2014
> 
> BEIJING, Dec. 28 (Xinhua) -- Fixed asset investment on China's transport infrastructure, including roads, railways, airports and waterways, are expected to hit 2.5 trillion yuan (409 billion U.S. dollars)this year, Minister of Transport Yang Chuantang said on Sunday.
> 
> Transport authorities have played an important role in the nation's efforts to stabilize economic growth by speeding up investment on infrastructure construction, Yang said at a national transport work conference held in Beijing.
> 
> Yang said the investment this year is expected to increase roads by 93,800 kilometers, including 7,450 km expressways. Meanwhile, 230,000 km countryside roads are to be renovated in the year.
> 
> Total investment on railways are to hit 800 billion yuan this year, which has increased railway mileage by 8,000 km, Yang said.
> 
> Eight new airports have been built, while 631 berths are built or reinforced with the investment this year.
> 
> Yang predicted that the total passenger and freight volumes via the nation's transport system including roads, railways, airports and waterways will increase 3.7 percent and 7.2 percent year on year, respectively.


There are 7450km of new expressways built in 2014 in China.

The data a year ago


> Originally Posted by big-dog View Post
> updated Chinese expressway development,
> 
> Historical Development of Expressway Length in China
> 
> Year Distance(km)
> 01-01-1988 0
> 01-01-1989 147
> 01-01-1990 271
> 01-01-1991 522
> 01-01-1992 574
> 01-01-1993 652
> 01-01-1994 1,145
> 01-01-1995 1,603
> 01-01-1996 2,141
> 01-01-1997 3,422
> 01-01-1998 4,771
> 01-01-1999 8,733
> 01-01-2000 11,605
> 01-01-2001 16,314
> 01-01-2002 19,453
> 01-01-2003 25,200
> 01-01-2004 29,800
> 01-01-2005 34,300
> 01-01-2006 41,005
> 01-01-2007 45,339
> 01-01-2008 53,913
> 01-01-2009 60,346
> 01-01-2010 65,065
> 01-01-2011 74,100
> 01-01-2012 84,900
> 01-01-2013 96,200
> 01-01-2014 104,468


So the total expressway is 111,918km in China now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Guangdong*

Six expressways opened to traffic in Guangdong according to this article.

https://translate.googleusercontent.../1.htm&usg=ALkJrhgY9GTfaf9wA9q6BRha-Ti8tUtiOQ

However, I only found 4 opened expressways;

* G55 Erguang Expressway (Huaiji - Hunan border)
* G94 Zhusanjiao Expressway (G55 to G45/G4W3 northwest of Guangzhou)
* S5 Guangming Expressway (S43 to G15 in southern Guangzhou/Foshan)
* S12 Meilong Expressway (Dabu -Fujian border)

The other expressways mentioned are less clear to me. One seems just like the same as S12 from Dabu to Fujian, the other seems to be G78 near Shantou, but that missing link to G15 already opened to traffic in January 2014.


----------



## CNGL

^^ Actually what opened in January was the S233 to X054 section, today they have opened the remainder to G15. Anyway, most of G78 across Guangdong is still missing. I'm going to unveil that sixth expressway now, like I did in Jiangxi...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

CNGL said:


> ^^ Actually what opened in January was the S233 to X054 section, today they have opened the remainder to G15.


I see. Google Earth shows that part under construction on July 2014 imagery, so it couldn't have opened in January indeed.


----------



## CNGL

I only count five expressways that opened today (Already last year in China) in Guangdong. However, per the China Highway report, it seems that S12 was split into two sections that opened together, as it says 'second phase and eastern extension', hence the count of six.

From the same report, the following expressways are now U/C:
G4E Wuhan-Shenzhen expressway from Hunan border to Xinfeng. It is not listed in the report, but appears in the map at the top.
G4W2 Xuchang-Guangzhou expressway North River bridge near Qingyuan.
G15W3 Ningbo-Dongguan expressway from the Fujian border to Chaozhou. A mistake there, as they have named it as the Ningguan expressway when it's actually the _Yong_guan.
G2501 Shenzhen outer ring expressway. This one is just the Northern arc, as one would have to go through Hong Kong to make a full beltway around Shenzhen.
G78 Shantou-Kunming expressway from Longchuan to Huaiji. That 'most of G78 across Guangdong is still missing' has just started construction recently.
G94 Pearl River Delta ring expressway from Dongguan to Huadu (Already known by me)
S14 Shantou-Zhanjiang expressway from Qingyuan to Yunfu, and from there to Zhanjiang. This expressway will form a big arc around Guangdong, bypassing the Pearl River Delta megalopolis.
Shunde section of S45 Foshan-Jiangmen expressway. Unlike other Cantonese Sxx with the same number as a Gxx, this one is unrelated to the G45 Daqing-Guangzhou expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I counted 779 kilometers of expressway opened to traffic in the past week or so. 

Last year they opened 2,400 km of expressways between western Christmas en New Year's and 3,800 km in December 2013 overall.


----------



## Pansori

What's the total km of expressways in China as of now?

Edit: looks like the answer is a few posts above.


----------



## preme3000

General Huo said:


> There are 7450km of new expressways built in 2014 in China.
> 
> The data a year ago
> 
> 
> So the total expressway is 111,918km in China now.


These numbers and the pace of construction are both incredible - a truly great effort going on in China. 

Is there a thread/site for those countryside/non expressway roads that have been renovated by any chance?


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *31 December 2014*
> 
> A 139 kilometer expressway opens to traffic in Hunan province, China. It runs from Changsha to Loudi and has a 124 kilometer mainline route, plus a 15 kilometer branch route to Shaoshan. No number is known, it may be a part of S70, which also opened to traffic that day.


What is sure, this expressway is not S70, which will run South of G60 East of Loudi. Instead, this is S20, which used to be only Changsha-Liuyuan but now is Liuyuan-Loudi expressway (And ironically its original route is no more, having became part of G60N). 


ChrisZwolle said:


> *31 December 2014*
> 
> The missing 93 kilometers of the Louhuai Expressway opened to traffic in Hunan province. It runs from Xinhua to Xupu, through very mountainous terrain. This completes the 280 kilometer expressway from Loudi to Huaihua.


Not so fast. S70 is now You county-Zhijiang expressway, and not just Loudi-Huaihua (Which by the way is also served by G60 via Shaoyang).


ChrisZwolle said:


> *31 December 2014*
> 
> In addition, the Ring Expressway of Huaihua opened to traffic in Hunan province. It forms the southern and eastern bypass of Huaihua and is 23 kilometers long. It links G65 with S70.


This expressway is numbered S7001, which adheres to the Chinese numbering system.

And as always, special thanks go to the 'Chinese Google' (Baidu) Maps.


----------



## CNGL

Another year ended, and another ton of expressways opened . Also happened with other infrastructure.


ChrisZwolle said:


> *24 December 2014*
> 
> A 76 kilometer segment of the newly formed G4012 Lining Expressway opened to traffic in Anhui province. It runs from Ningguo to Jixi and was formery known as S1. Lining Expressway is a north-south route from Liyang in Jiangsu to Ningde in Fujian, incorporating several pre-existing expressways (especially in Zhejiang province), including concurrencies with strangely routed G25 in Zhejiang.


G25 is not strangely routed in Zhejiang, it just has a missing link from Tonglu to Jinhua. What it strange, is why they have called this G4012 when it's a continuation of G4011. They should have called the whole thing G4011. Same goes to the planned G2511 and G2515, and G12 and G1216, both pairs in Inner Mongolia.


ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 December 2014*
> 
> A 23 kilometer long expressway, said to be the 'Yangquan West Central Expressway' opened to traffic in eastern Shanxi. It runs from G20 to G5 between Yangquan and Yuxian.
> 
> It is probably part of a longer future expressway given the 'G-number'. Usually G-numbers aren't issued to short connector expressways.


Erm... It has a ringroad number (Gxx0x). It seems they have also included a load of beltways in the 2013 expressway plan.


ChrisZwolle said:


> *31 December 2014*
> 
> A 34 kilometer southern bypass of Mianyang in Sichuan province opened to traffic. It appears to be an extension of the S1 Chengmian Expressway, but this is not yet confirmed. It may be a separate route as well.


Baidu begs to differ and says it's not S1. However, S40 is already Suining-Hongya expressway, and Baidu marks this one with that number.


ChrisZwolle said:


> *26 December 2014*
> 
> A circa 52 kilometer long segment of the Laoshi Expressway opened to traffic in northwestern Hubei province, running from G70 near Gucheng to G4213 north of Baokang (see previous post). It runs through mountainous terrain with numerous tunnels and bridges.
> 
> Given the long planned length, it may attain 'G'-status in the future.


I thought this would be G59, and indeed it is in some sections but not in this one because, as you pointed out:


ChrisZwolle said:


> *26 December 2014*
> 
> Another segment of the G59 Hubei Expressway opened to traffic in Hubei province. It runs from G70 at Shiyan to G4213 near Fangxian. It is 64 kilometers long and contains numerous tunnels and bridges.


We need to pull a Shaanxi here: Hubeei expressway in Hwubeei :lol:. But I call the G59 the Hohhot-Beihai expressway (This is the Wikipedia standard).


ChrisZwolle said:


> *25 December 2014*
> 
> The missing 75 kilometers of G5 Jingkun Expressway opened to traffic in Beijing and Hebei. It runs from the 6th Ring Road (G4501) at Beijing to the existing G5 near Laishui in Hebei province. It also intersects the grand beltway of Beijing, the Capital Area Expressway (G95).


Now only the Shijiazhuang-Shanxi border section in Hebei is missing. Actually also a piece in Beijing, as I've seen a map that showed/shown G5 continuing North from Fangshan before turning East and crossing G4501 6th Ring Road in Mentougou before finally ending at S50 5th Ring Road in Shijingshan.


ChrisZwolle said:


> *29 December 2014*
> 
> A short 17 kilometer connector expressway opened to traffic in Yunnan province. It runs from G56 near Chuxiong to Guangtongzhen.


Don't ask me about its number, because Wikipedia strangely doesn't give any Yunnan Sxx number (but it does with the rest of the provinces/municipalities/autonomous regions).

PS: I see some additional openings in Baidu: G18 Shanxi border-Yellow river, G7 Shanxi border-Hohhot (And from there to Linhe/Bayannur concurrent with G6) and S54 Jining/Ulanqab Eastern bypass, all in Inner Mongolia, as well as Pi county-Chongzhou-Xinjin-G4215 on G4202 Chengdu outer Ring Road. Oh, and G59 from Lin county to Lvliang as well as a ring road around the later numbered G2003 (Yet another one!) in one of the Shanxies.


----------



## hhzz

Driving video/On the way to the First Bend of the Yellow River in Sichuan Province.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 December 2014*
> 
> Two segments of a north-south expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou province. A northern segment of 43 kilometer opened from Yuqing to near Huangping. At the same time, a circa 55-60 kilometer segment opened from Qiandongnan/Kaili to G76 at Danzhai.
> 
> The middle segment is shown under construction on Google Earth imagery, including several tunnels
> 
> Baidu Maps labels the southern leg as 'S62' but doesn't show the northern segment. The name has been suggested as Yukai (Yuqing - Kaili) or Yu'an (Yuqing - Anlong), but Anlong is far away and in a different direction.


I wrote about this expressway last year D), which Baidu has with the wrong number.


CNGL said:


> The route of S70, also known as Yuqing-Anlong expressway, is interesting: It will form an arc across Eastern and Southern Guizhou, and despite being an East-West route it will run North-South in its Easternmost part.





ChrisZwolle said:


> *26 December 2014*
> 
> A 99 kilometer extension of the G1816 Wuma Expressway opened to traffic in Gansu province. It runs from Linxia to Hezuo.


Fixed, as this is part of the Wuhai-Maqen expressway.


ChrisZwolle said:


> *31 December 2014*
> 
> A circa 14 kilometer missing link of G56 Hangrui Expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou province. It forms the southern beltway of Bijie. Baidu Maps shows an interchange with G76 (Xiarong Expressway) but that seems out of the way of a direct Guiyang - Chengdu route (too far west). Google Earth imagery shows a north-south expressway intersecting G56 east of Bijie, however.


Also fixed. It is indeed G76 (And G56), its routing was shifted to the West to better serve Bijie (not Beijie as you wrote). I believe it was originally planned to run along G321.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:贵州省高速公路

Chinese Wikipedia says Yuqing - Anlong is S60.


----------



## CNGL

^^ While English Wikipedia says it's S70... what is correct? :? Maybe a mistype, and the Yuqing-Anlong is S60...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I suppose the Wushi Expressway near Wuhai in Inner Mongolia is also part of G1816?


----------



## CNGL

^^ No, that one is part of G1817 Wuhai-Yinchuan expressway, which has a confusing name since there is already a direct expressway between Wuhai and Yinchuan: G6 Beijing-Tibet expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mmm, it seems that G1816 really goes through the desert then. Any idea how they will route it around Lanzhou?


----------



## CNGL

I really need to throw the Wikipedia map again : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:China_National_Expressway_Network.svg. G1816 will run over what was S27 Shizuishan-Zhongning expressway (paralleling the Beijing-Tibet), then overlap G2012 into Gansu before heading South to Lanzhou over S1 Lanzhou-Yingpanguan expressway. Hope this explains all.


----------



## feisibuke

*Pictures from my August 2014 Kailash kora trip in Ngari*

Ngari Gunsa Airport, world’s 4th highest airport at 4274 meters above sea level









Road to the airport









Highway G219 branch to Zanda



























10 km to Zanda


















Bridge over Sutlej River, known as Langqen Zangbo in Tibetan









Road to Dongga and Piyang caves



































































































Back on main road: Highway X705



























Highway G219 to Mount Kailash and Lake Manasarovar









Expressway G4218 is planned along this route, I do not expect to see it complete in my lifetime however.


















Lake Manasarovar, 4590 meters above sea level



























Lake Rakshastal









Kailash kora, 50 km trek at more than 5000 meters above sea level around the mountain













































Dolma La Pass, 5640 meters above sea level









Mount Kailash


----------



## italystf

^^Amazing landscape.


----------



## tigerleapgorge

feisibuke said:


> Expressway G4218 is planned along this route, I do not expect to see it complete in my lifetime however.


I didn't know G4218 was even imaginable. 
After doing some research, the Chinese name is 雅叶高速公路.
Its route overlaps G318 (South Sichuan Tibet Highway) and G219 
Construction has begun on the Ya'an - Kangding segment.

https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/雅叶高速公路

http://www.sdpc.gov.cn/zcfb/zcfbghwb/201402/P020140221361534132568.pdf


----------



## hhzz

#2893
wow,beautiful. :applause:
Have you been to the Mount Everest base camp?


----------



## CNGL

tigerleapgorge said:


> I didn't know G4218 was even imaginable.


In China anything is possible. I was already surprised when I first saw the 2013 expressway plan, but then Xinjiang Uyghur came up with a Karakoram expressway in their plans :nuts:.


tigerleapgorge said:


> After doing some research, the Chinese name is 雅叶高速公路.
> Its route overlaps G318 (South Sichuan Tibet Highway) and G219


And its English name is... Ya'an-Kargilik expressway. Strangely, it doesn't connect to the recently completed G42 or any of its siblings. And even more, it will be longer than the Shanghai-Chengdu expressway!


tigerleapgorge said:


> Construction has begun on the Ya'an - Kangding segment.


Kangding is labelled as Garze Zangzu in Google Maps. This is one of the most challengening, if not _the_ most, motorway-like projects ever built in the world. The lone Tibetan expressway, which runs from Lhasa to Gonggar, is also part of G4218.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *26 December 2014*
> 
> A 59 kilometer segment of the Third Ring Expressway opened to traffic in Chongqing special municipality. It runs from G85 at Yongchuan to G93 southwest of Baishezhen. It includes a cable-stayed bridge across the Yangtze River.
> 
> maybe CNGL knows the number of this expressway, Baidu maps doesn't have one.


There is no possible number for this expressway since the Shanghai-Kunming one doesn't run thru Chongqing  (I've corrected the number to that of the Yinchuan-Kunming expressway, which does run through the area). Assuming this runs from G85 to G93, this may be part of the S14 Anyue-Daozhen expressway, but I can be wrong.


ChrisZwolle said:


> *26 December 2014*
> 
> The first 89 kilometers of the Xuming Expressway opened to traffic in Anhui province. It runs from S4/G1516 near Sixian to G36 near Mingguan. It includes a bridge across the Huai River, which seems to be a pretty wide cable-stayed bridge, but I couldn't find more info on that.
> 
> A northern extension to the Jiangsu border is under construction, but dead-ends at the Jiangsu border.


The Xuzhou-Mingguang-Chaohu. That short Jiangsu section that is not yet U/C is numbered S65.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *6 January 2015*
> 
> A 64 kilometer segment of the G7611 Duxiang Expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou, China. It runs from Liuzhi to Liupanshui and appears to include a few kilometers of G56 Hangrui Expressway near Liupanshui. The new expressway runs through spectacular terrain with bridges and tunnels.


Another fix, since the starting point is spelt _Du_yun, not _Dou_yun (Anyway, Google has it as Qiannan Buyizu Miaozu), and anyway I call G7611 the Duyun-Shangri-La expressway. I like how Baidu has labelled this section, '66 expressway' . A random fact: Liupanshui is a portmanteau of Liuzhi, Pan county and Shuicheng, the three counties (Well, actually Liuzhi is the only 'special district' of China) that make up the prefecture.


----------



## feisibuke

*My first time-lapse driving video in Beijing*


----------



## keokiracer

feisibuke said:


> My first time-lapse driving video in Beijing



Few things:
- What kind of car do you drive? Is it rather large? Given that you have to do 3/5-point-turns in the parking garage 
- What kind of dashcam is that and also what kind of software did you use for that speedometer?
- Looks like lane discipline is unheard of in China, also the concept of a 'lane' seems to be not known by everyone
- About halfway in: are other people driving so slow or are you going over the posted speed limit? 
- Fun to see that taxi drivers are worldwide consistent in driving like idiots 
- I love that sign at 17:47 :rofl: http://i.imgur.com/v366pPp.png


----------



## Kanadzie

^^


----------



## feisibuke

keokiracer said:


> Few things:
> - What kind of car do you drive? Is it rather large? Given that you have to do 3/5-point-turns in the parking garage
> - What kind of dashcam is that and also what kind of software did you use for that speedometer?
> - Looks like lane discipline is unheard of in China, also the concept of a 'lane' seems to be not known by everyone
> - About halfway in: are other people driving so slow or are you going over the posted speed limit?
> - Fun to see that taxi drivers are worldwide consistent in driving like idiots
> - I love that sign at 17:47 :rofl: http://i.imgur.com/v366pPp.png


2013 BMW 5 Series Li; That parking garage is narrow than usual.
BMW Advanced Car Eye, RaceRender 3 + ffmpeg
The speed limit is 80 km/h on the 3rd and 4th Ring Road.


----------



## hhzz

On the way to the First Bend of the Yellow River,Sichuan Province


----------



## verreme

^^ Those ditches look _really_ dangerous.


----------



## feisibuke

*[2015-01-24] Beijing to Tianjin*


----------



## keokiracer

hhzz said:


> On the way to the First Bend of the Yellow River,Sichuan Province


Is cutting (blind) corners a national sport or something?


----------



## uwhuskies

hhzz said:


> On the way to the First Bend of the Yellow River,Sichuan Province


That is the worst driving I have seen in awhile. You would not only lose your license in the USA but go to jail for reckless driving and get a very large fine. :bash: China should hire millions of police officers and start enforcing road rules if it ever plans to reduce road accidents. 

The driver of this car needs to go to jail then be forced to pass a real driver test before they are ever allowed on the road. In fact, all drivers should be forced to take a driver test again if this driver represents the average driver.


----------



## uwhuskies

keokiracer said:


> Is cutting (blind) corners a national sport or something?


This reckless driving irritates me. The selfish disrespect for road rules just to save time kills people. This attitude pisses me off immensely.


----------



## verreme

^^ China is still a developing country, you can't expect Western-like driving. Right now, they have problems more important that road safety. But they'll eventually catch up, like other countryes have.


----------



## feisibuke

*Street View Animation from Zhamo to Medog in Tibet*

More than 11 thousand individual frames make up this zippy 115 km trip.

Image Date: November 25–27, 2013
Credit: map.qq.com

Zhamo–Medog Highway opened on October 31, 2013. Medog was the last county-level town without road access to the outside world. For photos, see my earlier posts on page 133/134.


----------



## uwhuskies

verreme said:


> ^^ China is still a developing country, you can't expect Western-like driving. Right now, they have problems more important that road safety. But they'll eventually catch up, like other countryes have.


What does development of a country have to with courtesy and skill? If the drivers are rude to the point of being reckless, then revoke their driving privileges; if the drivers lack skill, then force retraining. Driving is NOT a right, its a privilege.

I disagree with your premise. If china can spend $600 billion on building roads then they can spend money on making them safe.


----------



## verreme

uwhuskies said:


> What does development of a country have to with courtesy and skill? If the drivers are rude to the point of being reckless, then revoke their driving privileges; if the drivers lack skill, then force retraining. Driving is NOT a right, its a privilege.
> 
> I disagree with your premise. If china can spend $600 billion on building roads then they can spend money on making them safe.


China is a very big country, so it has a powerful economy, but it's poor in a GDP-per-capita scale. This means that they have a lot of expressways, but they are not that many if you divide them by the population they serve. Law enforcement is very expensive and China is not rich enough to afford it yet -the only thing they've done (as it can be seen in the videos) is putting up speed cameras, which look pretty useless since drivers just brake when they see it and then they speed up again.


----------



## Svartmetall

I was in China recently. I have four videos here of our drive from Beijing Capital International Airport towards first a far outer suburb and then towards the city centre. I apologise for the bad videos, but they're all I have. We were all talking in the car (was my father-in-law, who is a native Beijinger driving), so I just stuck any old music over the top. Hope you don't mind too much. 


Towards the suburb:













Towards the city centre:


----------



## tigerleapgorge

feisibuke said:


> More than 11 thousand individual frames make up this zippy 115 km trip.
> 
> Image Date: November 25–27, 2013
> Credit: map.qq.com


Could you tell me how this video is made? I would like to make one for the Yunnan-Tibet Highway.


----------



## feisibuke

tigerleapgorge said:


> Could you tell me how this video is made? I would like to make one for the Yunnan-Tibet Highway.


Yunnan–Tibet already made. 10 GB to upload. Be patient.


----------



## italystf

verreme said:


> China is a very big country, so it has a powerful economy, but it's poor in a GDP-per-capita scale. This means that they have a lot of expressways, but they are not that many if you divide them by the population they serve. Law enforcement is very expensive and China is not rich enough to afford it yet -the only thing they've done (as it can be seen in the videos) is putting up speed cameras, which look pretty useless since drivers just brake when they see it and then they speed up again.


But they can afford to spend billions to monitorate the internet traffic, censore Facebook, political websites, porn, and to prosecute those who attempt to violate the system. So that crazy regime is more concerned about someone who googles "free Tibet" instead about someone who drives in a suicidal\homicidal manner. There's simply no excuse for that.


----------



## feisibuke

italystf said:


> But they can afford to spend billions to monitorate the internet traffic, censore Facebook, political websites, porn, and to prosecute those who attempt to violate the system. So that crazy regime is more concerned about someone who googles "free Tibet" instead about someone who drives in a suicidal\homicidal manner. There's simply no excuse for that.


Yet another China hater? It is no worse than someone who crashes a Lamborghini Huracan at more than 300 km/h. Do not be double standard. Thanks.

Facebook is dangerous. It is like giving out our complete population data to the United States, which sees us as their enemy. If I was the government, I would block it anyway. Google is rude. They should be punished for their attitude. The United States is not friendly to Chinese companies doing business over there either.


----------



## italystf

feisibuke said:


> Yet another China hater? It is no worse than someone who crashes a Lamborghini Huracan at more than 300 km/h. Do not be double standard. Thanks.
> 
> Facebook is dangerous. It is like giving out our complete population data to the United States, which sees us as their enemy. If I was the government, I would block it anyway. Google is rude. They should be punished for their attitude. The United States is not friendly to Chinese companies doing business over there either.


Oh, please not.
First, nobody forces you to open a Facebook or Google+ account. If you are concerned about the United States accessing your personal data, you simply don't use social networks. It's a personal choise, the government should have no right to dictate if people can use social networks or not.
Second, unless you are a politician, a boss of a big company, a high level in the army, a secret agent or a (suspect) terrorist or criminal, the USA has no interest to spy you. You are simply one of the 7 billion people in the earth who has his own private life. The worst thing that usually happens to common people on Facebook (as long as you use the common sense, that means installing an antivirus and firewall and not accepting "suspect" people as friends), is getting ads according to your online activity.
Third, if you are concerned about the USA spying your online activity, why you are perfectly OK with the Chinese government spying you and suspending your online connection or even prosecute you if you visit "wrong" websites?
Sorry for the long OT, but I can't accept people in the 21th century supporting such backward ideals that were common, let's say, in Nazi Germany or in the commie eastern bloc.
And in Europe, if you drive 300km\h, you will get a huge fine and a long suspension of driving license (or even arrest, in some countries like Spain). In China (or Russia, Latin America, etc...) you'll probably get away with a bribe.


----------



## feisibuke

italystf said:


> And in Europe, if you drive 300km\h, you will get a huge fine and a long suspension of driving license (or even arrest, in some countries like Spain). In China (or Russia, Latin America, etc...) you'll probably get away with a bribe.


You obviously do not know what is happening in China. In Russia, you can probably go away with a bribe. In China, you got 3 points if you drive <20% overspeed, or 6 points for driving 20%–50% overspeed, or 12 points for driving 50%+ overspeed. If you got 12 points or more in one year, you lose your driving license. Polices usually do not come after you and fine you in person, so there is rarely an opportunity for bribe. Cameras and radars do the job. Two or three days after you drive overspeed, you can check your records online. You will also be optionally notified on SMS or WeChat. You pay your fine in a bank.


----------



## feisibuke

*Street View Animation from Kunming in Yunnan to Lhasa in Tibet*



tigerleapgorge said:


> Could you tell me how this video is made? I would like to make one for the Yunnan-Tibet Highway.







This video was made from 135,185 individual street view images on map.qq.com, image date from November 6, 2011 to August 8, 2014.

00:00:00 Kunming, 1895 meters above sea level
00:11:17 Dali, 1978 m
00:14:22 Erhai Lake, 1972 m – There is no street view for the new Dali–Lijiang Expressway and new Lijiang–Zhongdian–Deqen Highway. Road condition has improved a lot in these sections.
00:23:51 Lijiang, 2400 m
00:34:56 Zhongdian / Shangri-La, 3290 m
00:48:14 Deqin / Deqen, 3300 m
00:54:56 Yunnan-Tibet border, 2280 m
01:02:24 Mangkang / Markam, 3870 m
01:11:55 Dongda Mountain, 5008 m
01:14:52 Zuogong / Zogang, 3810 m
01:20:56 Bangda / Bamda, 4125 m
01:21:51 Yela Mountain, 4658 m – Famous for dozens of turns, G318 loses nearly 2000 meters altitude from the mountain pass down to the Nujiang river. street view link
01:25:07 Nujiang Bridge, 2750 m – Soldiers guarding the bridge, only one vehicle is allowed at one time.
01:27:20 Basu / Baxoi, 3275 m
01:32:30 Ranwu / Rawu, 3940 m
01:39:04 Bomi / Bome, 2732 m
01:44:56 Tongmai Bridge, 2030 m – For the bad geologic and road condition. The original bridge was destroyed in an earthquake and mudslide in 2000. A new “temporary” bridge was built with a capacity of 20 tons. Soldiers guarding the bridge and only allows one truck or two cars on the bridge at one time. On August 2, 2013 at 11:27pm, the bridge collapsed when a truck weighs 18.9 tons was passing through, killed four, include two backpackers. G318 was interrupted for 39 days. Multiple tunnels under construction in this region and should be opened in the next one or two years.
01:51:33 Segrila / Sejila Mountain, 4728 m
01:54:31 Nyingchi, 2990 m
02:30:20 Shannan / Lhoka, 3565 m
02:39:10 Lhasa, 3650 m


----------



## Kanadzie

feisibuke said:


> Yet another China hater? It is no worse than someone who crashes a Lamborghini Huracan at more than 300 km/h. Do not be double standard. Thanks.
> 
> Facebook is dangerous. It is like giving out our complete population data to the United States, which sees us as their enemy. If I was the government, I would block it anyway. Google is rude. They should be punished for their attitude. The United States is not friendly to Chinese companies doing business over there either.


it isn't fair to say USA is anti-China... the country imports many things from China, and there are millions of Chinese people living in the USA too :lol:


----------



## hhzz

feisibuke said:


> This video was made from *135,185* individual street view images on map.qq.com, image date from November 6, 2011 to August 8, 2014.


wow,how long it takes for you to complete this video？:nuts:


----------



## hhzz

Xinxu expressway(Xinhua-Xupu),Hunan Province,opened on December 31,2014.
1.








2.








3.









-----------
jt.rednet.cn


----------



## RHPLUS

Chinese street view is here:
http://ditu.city8.com/fullmap/

right click on upper bar and translate to your language

Very high quality 360-panoramas much more better then Google maps


----------



## keokiracer

RHPLUS said:


> Chinese street view is here:
> http://ditu.city8.com/fullmap/


My antivirus went apeshit as soon as I clicked that link.


----------



## RHPLUS

keokiracer said:


> My antivirus went apeshit as soon as I clicked that link.


ensure the site is safety


----------



## Fargo Wolf

feisibuke said:


> 00:14:22 Erhai Lake, 1972 m – There is no street view for the new


Regarding the ferry across the lake, was it a vehicle ferry (I know the camera unit was moved up to the passenger deck for the two runs across the lake), or is passengers only? Just curious.


----------



## citysteven

*there is no such thing of vehicle feery in china*



Fargo Wolf said:


> Regarding the ferry across the lake, was it a vehicle ferry (I know the camera unit was moved up to the passenger deck for the two runs across the lake), or is passengers only? Just curious. [/QUOT
> 
> China is very very advanced in building tunnel and bridge. there is no such thing of vehicle ferry in china. they will sure either build huge bridge or dig tunnel when their roads meet the lake or mountain.


----------



## uwhuskies

verreme said:


> China is a very big country, so it has a powerful economy, but it's poor in a GDP-per-capita scale. This means that they have a lot of expressways, but they are not that many if you divide them by the population they serve. Law enforcement is very expensive and China is not rich enough to afford it yet -the only thing they've done (as it can be seen in the videos) is putting up speed cameras, which look pretty useless since drivers just brake when they see it and then they speed up again.


Very expensive fines for traffic infractions can pay for millions of new police officers and equipment. All the excuses about per capita wealth do not address the fact: bad drivers must be removed from the roads to protect others. Let the bad drivers pay for the cops through their fines.


----------



## feisibuke

citysteven said:


> Fargo Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the ferry across the lake, was it a vehicle ferry (I know the camera unit was moved up to the passenger deck for the two runs across the lake), or is passengers only? Just curious. [/QUOT
> 
> China is very very advanced in building tunnel and bridge. there is no such thing of vehicle ferry in china. they will sure either build huge bridge or dig tunnel when their roads meet the lake or mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> There are vehicle ferries across Qiongzhou Strait, also between Dalian and Yantai/Weihai.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fargo Wolf

feisibuke said:


> There are vehicle ferries across Qiongzhou Strait, also between Dalian and Yantai/Weihai.


Thanks, Fersibuke.  I knew about the ones to Hainan Island and have seen pis and vids of them online. I didn't know about ferries between Yantai/Weihai. I thought there was a bridge between those two cities now.

I looked around on Google Maps and found some running across the Yangtze River @ Jiangyin (S229), as well as other points along that river. I'm also aware of one north of Guangyuan which serves a County Road. Would love to know if you would be able to find out more about them and see if you could find more pics of them (I've found a handful online already).


----------



## RHPLUS

Fargo Wolf said:


> Thanks, Fersibuke.  I knew about the ones to Hainan Island and have seen pis and vids of them online. I didn't know about ferries between Yantai/Weihai. I thought there was a bridge between those two cities now.
> 
> I looked around on Google Maps and found some running across the Yangtze River @ Jiangyin (S229), as well as other points along that river. I'm also aware of one north of Guangyuan which serves a County Road. Would love to know if you would be able to find out more about them and see if you could find more pics of them (I've found a handful online already).


everyting is here:
http://ditu.city8.com/fullmap/


----------



## tigerleapgorge

feisibuke said:


> This video was made from 135,185 individual street view images on map.qq.com, image date from November 6, 2011 to August 8, 2014.


This is absolutely phenomenal!: Thank you for all the hard work. :banana:

One question (not to sound ungrateful), since there qq maps has street view all the way out to Lake Manasarovar, would you be interested in doing that some day? 

Once again, this is awesome. I watched the whole things twice already.:cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall

A couple of my views of some of the Beijing ring roads. These were taken on Boxing Day (26th December) last year. 


4th ring road at Olympic Park. 









2nd ring road at Galaxy SOHO.


----------



## CNGL

Every time Chris posts a expressway opening in China...


ChrisZwolle said:


> *2015 February 5* (Fixed to Chinese order)
> 
> A 19 kilometer extension of the S21 Guanghui Expressway opened to traffic in Guangdong province. It runs from G15 near Huidong to a peninsula in the South China Sea. It features a circa 2.6 km long low-level bridge.


... I run to Baidu Maps to see it (and if it has _actually_ opened, unopened sections aren't marked). Same goes with metro extensions. Baidu also has a Street View, but it has less coverage than Tencent's.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Baidu Map is surprisingly up-to-date for expressways. They are often included on the opening day. 

In some cases they don't have the number though.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

its unfortunate Google has such a bad relationship with the chinese government, it would be nice to be able to access google streetview in china. Hell, even full coverage of Germany would be nice.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *6 February 2015*
> 
> A 36 kilometer expressway opened to traffic in Jiangsu province, from G15/40 at Nantong to Rudong in the coastal plain. The terrain is very flat and very densely populated.


Nantong-Rudong expressway? Baidu marks it as 'Tongyang' (i.e. Nantong-Yangkou) expressway. And it's neither Nantong-Rudong nor Nantong-Yangkou, but Nantong-Wuxi expressway  (And thus S19), which is mostly built in the right bank of the Yangtze. This indicates a bridge across the Yangtze between the existing Suzhou-Nantong and Jiangyin bridges is in the plans.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yangkou is north of Nantong. The new expressway runs northeast (it is visible on Google Earth). Unless it turns northwest after Rudong. A direct extension to S19 to Wuxi seems weird, they would either have it run concurrent with G40, or build it right through Nantong. The expressway is also not located between Wuxi and Nantong. 

Perhaps it's one of those 'port expressways'.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

*This the best streetview in China:*

http://map.qq.com/?l=126321396


----------



## CNGL

^^ I knew Tencent Street View had more coverage than Baidu's. But still, it's far from covering the whole country.


ChrisZwolle said:


> Yangkou is north of Nantong. The new expressway runs northeast (it is visible on Google Earth). Unless it turns northwest after Rudong. A direct extension to S19 to Wuxi seems weird, they would either have it run concurrent with G40, or build it right through Nantong. The expressway is also not located between Wuxi and Nantong.
> 
> Perhaps it's one of those 'port expressways'.


Chinese Wikipedia has a map of Jiangsu expressways, and the line that represents this expressway is joined with existing S19 in the other side of the Yangtze, that's why I believe this is part of the Nantong-Wuxi expressway.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

^^

They are adding more and more areas all the time, China's big, so it will take a while until the whole country is covered. Just look at Europe in Google street view, it's also not fully covered.


----------



## keokiracer

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> ^^
> 
> They are adding more and more areas all the time, China's big, so it will take a while until the whole country is covered. Just look at Europe in Google street view, it's also not fully covered.


Most areas in Europe that aren't covered by Google Streetview are areas that have chosen to not allow publishing of those imagery (with the excuse of privacyissues). This is the case for Germany, Austria and also used to be the case for Luxembourg, but they managed to work around that somehow since there's imagery there now. Don't know about Ukraine, Moldova, Belarus and most countries in former Jugoslavia. Might be the same reason.


----------



## hhzz

The Tencent Street View is great,even the Mount Everest base camp was covered several years ago. :applause:


----------



## CNGL

Entering Beijing on G111, but still 166 km to Beijing! http://map.qq.com/?l=126321396#pano=11081022120810154717900&heading=233&pitch=-6&zoom=2


----------



## keber

hhzz said:


> G5 Expressway,Shaanxi section


Really scenic motorway however with awful example of Chinese driving - again hno:

It is interesting to see how quickly those "jungle" conditions wear out road infrastructure in south China.


----------



## sponge_bob

keber said:


> Really scenic motorway however with awful example of Chinese driving - again hno:
> 
> It is interesting to see how quickly those "jungle" conditions wear out road infrastructure in south China.


The standard of driving in that vid is pure shite. Are mirrors and indicators illegal in China??? 

The road does not look worn out....do you mean in future some time????


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

CNGL said:


> Entering Beijing on G111, but still 166 km to Beijing! http://map.qq.com/?l=126321396#pano=11081022120810154717900&heading=233&pitch=-6&zoom=2


It says on Chinese it's 166 km to the city districts since the location was in the counties of Beijing. Beijing municipality is quite big as with almost all city municipalities in China and includes a lot of countryside.


----------



## keber

sponge_bob said:


> The road does not look worn out....do you mean in future some time????


No, motorway is fairly new, just few years old but it looks already pretty old (not that it feels like it when driving, just looks like that) or better said weathered caused by subtropical weather and invasive plant foilage.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *16 February 2015*
> 
> A 40 kilometer missing link of G78 Shankun Expressway reportedly opened in Yunnan province. It would run from Luliang to Shilin, but 2014 imagery shows only a four-lane highway with no controlled-access and no new expressway under construction. Even in China they don't build new expressways in one year, but it may have been an upgrade of that four-lane G324.


First of all, it is marked in Baidu Maps? Because any expressway should be marked there in order to be sure it has opened . I'll check tomorrow, as I'm on my cellphone.

Edit: Nope, it's not in Baidu, so no Shantou-Kunming expressway between Luliang and Shilin yet 


ChrisZwolle said:


> *16 February 2015*
> 
> A 66 kilometer segment of the G76 Xiarong Expressway opened to traffic in Guizhou, from G60 west of Guiyang to near Zhijin. As many of you may know, Guizhou has extremely rugged terrain, and this new expressway includes the 219 meter high Sanchahe Bridge
> 
> The next segment to Nayong is under construction and features another very high bridge. The stretch near Nayong opened to traffic on 10 January 2015 (13 km).


This used to be S85, until the 2013 plan came out and G76 absorbed all of it. I've seen recently, don't remember where, a map of all planned expressways in Guizhou. Anyway, I'm awaiting for the opening of a G56 section near Liupanshui but already in Yunnan, it includes the Puli bridge which I've read it will stand a bit higher than Sidu River bridge on G50, and thus claiming the world record!


----------



## CNGL

^^ I forgot about the nearby Duge bridge over the North Pan river, which will be even higher at 560 meters. Also the Taku bridge over the Jinsha Yangtze river on the G4216 will surpass the Puli one in height.

And the Guizhou planned expressways map is here.


----------



## hhzz

High elevation mountain road driving in Sichuan Province.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new alignment of G4 'Jinggang'ao Expressway' opened to traffic on 21 December 2014. It is an 81 kilometer bypass of Shijuazhuang in Hebei province. It runs 17 kilometers east of the original G4. 

According to Baidu Maps, the old G4 is numbered S9902.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

^^ Thank you for the information, I remember, two months ago I asked if anyone knew this, as I am adding detailed information on Chinese Expressways in English Wiki (Currently working on G5)
I'll update it as fast as I can 

While working on G5, I ran into some brilliant pictures of G5 in Shanxi, in Lingshi area


----------



## CNGL

NFZANMNIM said:


> ^^ Thank you for the information, I remember, two months ago I asked if anyone knew this, as I am adding detailed information on Chinese Expressways in English Wiki (Currently working on G5)
> I'll update it as fast as I can


Great! Just a couple things: You wrote the exit list for G1N in the wrong way, and the whole G4W3 has been open for a few months now (You have marked it as under construction).

But... I'm suspecting about who's updating the Wikipedia (Unless it was a voluntary username change).


----------



## NFZANMNIM

^^ Aren't East-west expressway exits numbered East to West?
And about G4w3 you are right, and it's not numbered S1 anymore.
I think I used Google maps for it, and it's not updated yet, I'll update it using qq map soon
thanks








(And "Nima Farid" is my account on wiki)


Update: G4 update, S9902 Xinyuan Epxressway addition and G4w3 correction are done now, thanks Chris and CNGL for your helps


----------



## CNGL

NFZANMNIM said:


> ^^ Aren't East-west expressway exits numbered East to West?


It is a radial out of Beijing (Or more exactly, an alternate route), so it will start in Beijing. It's also implied by its name: Beijing-Qinhuangdao expressway, as it stands now it appears to be Qinhuangdao-Beijing expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ChrisZwolle said:


> *26 February 2015*
> 
> A 28 kilometer extension of the S21 Tangcheng Expressway opened to traffic in Tianjin, China. It runs from G1 at Baodi to G1N near Jixian. It runs through flat and densely populated rural area.


The S21 - G1N interchange near Jixian.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *2015 February 26*
> 
> A 28 kilometer extension of the S21 Tanggu-Chengde Expressway opened to traffic in Tianjin, China. It runs from G1 at Baodi to G1N near Ji county. It runs through flat and densely populated rural area.


Fixed. If a division is named '#xian', it can be translated into '# county'.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

G5 South of Xi'an towards Hanzhong

(en-route in my Wikipedia project)

























much translate, very excite








































:3


----------



## NFZANMNIM

And... Chris, do have any idea about the G1N exit numbering order? East-West or Beijing-Outbound?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Considering the other radial expressways of Beijing, outbound numbering seems to make most sense. But I can't confirm.


----------



## hhzz

Ya'an-Xichang Expressway,Sichuan


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hainan - Yushu Expressway*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *18 December 2014*
> 
> A little late, but very notable news.
> 
> The Hainan - Yushu Expressway opened to traffic in Qinghai Province on 18 December 2014. It is 636 kilometers long, making it by far the world's largest single motorway opening in history.
> 
> However, it is also the world's highest motorway by a considerable margin. It tops out at 4,824 meters altitude at Bayan Har Pass, not far from the Sichuan border. This blows away the previous record of the La Paz - El Alto Motorway in Bolivia at 4,100 meters. It also contains the world's highest motorway tunnels at circa 4,350 meters.
> 
> The expressway runs through very remote and barren terrain, but its mountain passes are relatively easy, albeit very high. There are a half dozen mountain passes in excess of 4,100 meters altitude. Most of these are tunneled by twin-tube tunnels, the highest of which is at circa 4,350 meters altitude. The highest pass, Bayan Har, is not tunneled.
> 
> Most of the expressway was built by twinning the existing G214. Unfavorable alignments are bypassed, and so are the (very few) villages along the route. Most passes are tunneled through.
> 
> http://www.tibet.cn/news/szxw/201412/t20141222_2171334.htm


Some Google Earth imagery of this expressway.

1. A tunnel at 4,250 meters altitude









2. A bypass around one of the few villages along the route at 4,450 meters altitude.









3. Bayan Har Pass at the edge of the available imagery. It is at 4,824 meters altitude, the highest point.









4. This is the highest tunnel at circa 4,350 meters altitude.









5. The northernmost tunnel at 3,800 meters altitude.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *18 December 2014*
> 
> A little late, but very notable news.
> 
> The Hainan - Yushu Expressway opened to traffic in Qinghai Province on 18 December 2014. It is 636 kilometers long, making it by far the world's largest single motorway opening in history.
> 
> However, it is also the world's highest motorway by a considerable margin. It tops out at 4,824 meters altitude at Bayan Har Pass, not far from the Sichuan border. This blows away the previous record of the La Paz - El Alto Motorway in Bolivia at 4,100 meters. It also contains the world's highest motorway tunnels at circa 4,350 meters.
> 
> The expressway runs through very remote and barren terrain, but its mountain passes are relatively easy, albeit very high. There are a half dozen mountain passes in excess of 4,100 meters altitude. Most of these are tunneled by twin-tube tunnels, the highest of which is at circa 4,350 meters altitude. The highest pass, Bayan Har, is not tunneled.
> 
> Most of the expressway was built by twinning the existing G214. Unfavorable alignments are bypassed, and so are the (very few) villages along the route. Most passes are tunneled through.
> 
> http://www.tibet.cn/news/szxw/201412/t20141222_2171334.htm


Are you sure this long (and high!) section of the G0613 Xining-Lijiang expressway opened three months ago? Because the mostly up-to-date Baidu Maps doesn't show it yet, and thus it isn't sure this has actually been put into operation.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It says so in the article. It is indeed not in Baidu Maps. But it's not Baidu Almighty.


----------



## feisibuke

ChrisZwolle said:


> It says so in the article. It is indeed not in Baidu Maps. But it's not Baidu Almighty.


Other news source says it is 90% open, from my understanding, it is not yet formally opened like others expressway openings. Some tunnels on the line have not yet completed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some expressways in China also go into some kind of trial operation.


----------



## feisibuke

*2015 Driving from China to Thailand – Part 1: Beijing to Linying*

http://youtu.be/NOhQ2cbdbc0


----------



## feisibuke

ChrisZwolle said:


> It says so in the article. It is indeed not in Baidu Maps. But it's not Baidu Almighty.


http://epaper.tibet3.com/qhrb/html/2014-12/21/content_200221.htm

It says “高速化公路” (“high-speed-ized” road) not “高速公路” (expressway or motorway), so it is not a expressway/motorway.


----------



## sponge_bob

I still think that China (uniquely) needs two threads in this forum....one just for the mountain projects as they are simply unbelieveable on a global scale.


----------



## CNGL

feisibuke said:


> http://epaper.tibet3.com/qhrb/html/2014-12/21/content_200221.htm
> 
> It says “高速化公路” (“high-speed-ized” road) not “高速公路” (expressway or motorway), so it is not a expressway/motorway.


So that 'hua' messes up the 'gaosu gonglu' (Lit. High-speed highway) :nuts:. Anyway, those expressways in remote areas are of lower standard than most ones.


----------



## luhai

Looks like an amazing place to do some mountain racing. Hope this road become a stage in racing games.

https://www.google.com/maps/@29.0592671,110.4819255,16z


----------



## feisibuke

*2015 Driving from China to Thailand – Part 2: Linying to Zhangjiajie*

http://youtu.be/PgPRaSiCy0o


----------



## RV

Why do China and Vladivostok miss a motorway link??


----------



## Pableras85

RV said:


> Why do China and Vladivostok miss a motorway link??


It could be nice


----------



## Svartmetall

A few of my videos from central Shanghai back at the end of last year showing off the extent of the road infrastructure. 

Here is one of the Yan'an Elevated Road near the Shanghai home of Mao Zedong. 










And one of the amazing interchange between Yan'an Elevated Road and the South-North Elevated Road.


----------



## Corvinus

NFZANMNIM said:


> G5 South of Xi'an towards Hanzhong
> 
> (en-route in my Wikipedia project)


LOL'd at the bi-lingual yellow overhead signs; they apparently performed a strict word-by-word literal translation. But OK, you get the message. I wonder what percentage of the pop. in the PRC cannot read Chinese? (resident foreigners and non-Chinese ethnic groups)

Also, the continuous lane separator line on the dual carriageway appears strange to me; in Europe I haven't seen it in other places than next to some acceleration lanes to prohibit right-lane vehicles changing into the left lane. In curvy or steep parts, however slow one has to drive, lane changing is still permitted.

Great mountain scenery though!


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ In North American urban centres on windy roads you see it sometimes


----------



## feisibuke

*2015 Driving from China to Thailand – Part 3: Zhangjiajie to Zunyi*

http://youtu.be/NCpSMt2ayFQ


----------



## NFZANMNIM

G5 Chengdu-Kunming Expressway, Ya'an Region, Sichuan
Roller Coaster expressway


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Fun different looking expressway number marker
G0601 Yinchuan Ring Expwy, Ningxia HAR


----------



## CNGL

About this article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G0511_Mingjiang-Quting_Expressway
It should be S73 Minjiang-Quting Expressway (It appears with this number in the Shanxi expressway list), G0511 will be the Deyang-Dujiangyan section of the Chengdu third ring.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

uh I used Baidu maps as a source, assuming there are two sections numbered G0511, one in Sichuan and one in Shanxi








I didn't find anything credible suggesting any other number.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

A quadrilingual sign in Chaka, Qinghai


----------



## Kanadzie

At first I thought the sign said Cao Ni Ma :lol:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Hi, I'm Nima, nice to meet you (my actual name) 
(Not the first time hearing that expression either)
(my name being 尼玛 as opposed to 你妈)


----------



## AsHalt

NFZANMNIM said:


> Hi, I'm Nima, nice to meet you (my actual name)
> (Not the first time hearing that expression either)
> (my name being 尼玛 as opposed to 你妈)


Mud mum? :lol:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

where's mud? 
also a funfact: 尼玛 is how Neymar is referred to in China


----------



## BEE2

*China National Highway System Map*


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Can't seem to view the map you posted


----------



## BEE2

NFZANMNIM said:


> Can't seem to view the map you posted


hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:
Can we upload the pictures from our computer directly instead providing
URL???? I have difficulty in uploading photos from my computer.

:bash::bash:


----------



## CNGL

Heck, Baidu Maps is now doing like Google a few years ago: It already shows several unoped expressway stretches. Listed by province:
Anhui: G35 Qianshan-Dongzhi, G42S Yuexi-Hubei border, S17 Southeast Bengbu bypass, S32 Xuancheng-Wuwei (Xuancheng-Tongling should be G50 IMO, it makes a nonsensical detour to Wuhu), Dongzhi-Jiangxi border (marked by Baidu as Jiangxi's S20).
Fujian: G3 Jian'ou-Fuzhou (Chinese are allergic to concurrencies), G15W3 Tong'an-Fangyang, G4012 Shouning-Shekou, G76 Xiamen-Changtai, S50 Wuping-Jiangxi borderm S7211 Yong'an-Zhangzhou.
Guangdong: G45 Jiangxi border-Conghua (Thus all of G45 is now shown in Baidu), Xinhua express route in Guangzhou.
Guizhou: G56 Bijie-Liupanshui, G76 Zhijin-Bijie. On another note, they have corrected the Liupanshui-Pan county expressway from G56 to S77.
Hebei: G1N Sanhe-Tianjin border (in the exclave), G18 Laiyuan-Shanxi border, G2516 Luluo-Shanxi border.
Henan: G3E Shandong border-Shandong border D), G26 South of Fang county to G3E.
Hubei: Baidu has already put up the 2013 national numbering in previously existing expressways. G4213 Suizhou-Shuanghe, Wuhan 3rd ring in Caidian.
Jiangxi: S20 Anhui border-Pengze, S80 Fujian border-Anyuan.
Liaoning: G25 Inner Mongolia border-Kaiping.
Inner Mongolia: G7 Shanxi border-Hohhot (A bit silly East of S24 without the Shanxi segment), G18 Shanxi border-Qingshuihe, G25 Charisu-Liaoning border.
Ningxia Huizu: G22 Liupanshan-Gansu border
Shandong: G3E Liaocheng-Henan border and Henan border-Heze, Qingdao-Laixi.
Shanxi: G18 Hebei border-Lingqiu, G2516 Hebei border-Zuoquan, G59 Lin county-Lvliang (open on May 9) and Yucheng-Henan border, Lvliang Northeast bypass (labelled by Baidu as G2003).
Shanghai: Shenjiang elevated road.
Sichuan: G4202 Chengdu second ringroad (which is actually the fifth one), G5013 Chongqing border-Chengdu.
Tianjin: G1N Hebei exclave border-Ji county.
Xinjiang: G3012 Aksu-Kashgar.
Yunnan: G4216 Sichuan border-Huaping, G56 Zhen'an-Ruili, Burma border (Mangshi/Dehong Daizu Jingpozu-Wanding open on May 30).
Zhejiang: Hangzhou airport expressway, Pan'an-Yongkang.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Trilingual signs, this time Mudanjiang, Heilongjiang (Manchuria)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Fun stuff happening


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *10 June 2015*
> 
> A 12 kilometer extension of the G1503 Xiamen Ring Expressway opened to traffic. It runs from near Fangyang to G15W3 (also numbered as S30 on maps). It includes a 4.5 km tunnel.
> 
> It may possibly be part of the G15W3, which is an inland alternative route for G15 along the coast. G1503 Xiamen Ring Expressway could also be routed across other existing expressways, such as the new alignment of G76 around Zhangzhou, and the recently opened Zhangzhou southern bypass.


It is part of the G15W3 as well (Which was S35, not S30, which is changing to G2517).


ChrisZwolle said:


> *6 June 2015*
> 
> A 15 kilometer expressway link opened to traffic in Fujian province, China. It links G72 near Nan'an to G15W3 near Anxi, just outside Quanzhou. A number is not known, Chinese Wikipedia doesn't seem to list it. Baidu Maps also doesn't assign a number to it.


The 'double peace' expressway . I can't find a number either...


----------



## NFZANMNIM

CNGL said:


> The 'double peace' expressway . I can't find a number either...


There's an S35 on Google maps, unless that's not what you're looking for


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Tibet expressway*

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2015-09/13/c_134620023.htm

_On Wednesday, top political advisor Yu Zhengsheng celebrated the opening of a 400-km expressway linking Lhasa and Nyingchi in Dagze County. The road will improve logistics and make life more convenient for rural herdsmen in the mountains._

The expressway is visible on Google Earth imagery, east of Lhasa and west and south of Nyingchi. It follows National Highway G318.

G318 runs across a 5000 meter high mountain pass halfway between these cities. But there is no recent imagery to confirm the route of the expressway there. However local topography suggests that if the expressway runs here, it is likely tunneled at an altitude of 4700 m, making it the second-highest expressway in the world.

edit: it appears to be a part of the Ya'an - Yecheng Expressway (Yaye Expressway), numbered as G4218, that would run for over 3400 km through several 5000+ m mountain passes.


----------



## feisibuke

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2015-09/13/c_134620023.htm
> 
> _On Wednesday, top political advisor Yu Zhengsheng celebrated the opening of a 400-km expressway linking Lhasa and Nyingchi in Dagze County. The road will improve logistics and make life more convenient for rural herdsmen in the mountains._
> 
> The expressway is visible on Google Earth imagery, east of Lhasa and west and south of Nyingchi. It follows National Highway G318.
> 
> G318 runs across a 5000 meter high mountain pass halfway between these cities. But there is no recent imagery to confirm the route of the expressway there. However local topography suggests that if the expressway runs here, it is likely tunneled at an altitude of 4700 m, making it the second-highest expressway in the world.
> 
> edit: it appears to be a part of the Ya'an - Yecheng Expressway (Yaye Expressway), numbered as G4218, that would run for over 3400 km through several 5000+ m mountain passes.


This is not an expressway. It is a higher-standard highway, like the one linking Xining and Yushu.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't know, the sections that are visible on Google Earth appear pretty high standard, not just a twinning of the existing road like a few other expressways in western China. The quoted investment, 38 billion yuan ($ 6 billion), also suggests more than a low-standard upgrade.


----------



## CNGL

I'm now in Baidu Maps, and it shows a gap between Gongbo'gyanda/Gongbujiangda and Maizhokunggar/Mozhugongka, so it may be still not completed all the way from Nyingchi/Lingzhi to Lhasa/Lasa. I hope they built it in a such way it can be quickly upgraded to expressway standards, as it is in the path of the G4218 Ya'an-Kargilik expressway. Same goes to G214 between Gonghe (Labelled as Hainan Tibetan) and Yushu.


----------



## sponge_bob

*Beipanjiang Bridge Duge*

Due to open round the same time as the Puli bridge on the G56 Hangrui Expressway is the *Beipanjiang Bridge Duge *(there appear to be a number of Beipanjiang Bridges in China so you need the Duge bit). It is only a few km NE of the Puli bridge on the same G56 Hangrui Expressway.

http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Beipanjiang_Bridge_Duge

According to the Highest Bridges website. _"Toppling all previous spans for height, the new Beipanjiang Bridge Duge will open in 2016 as the first crossing to ever surpass the 500 meter height barrier as well as becoming the first cable stayed bridge to ever hold the title of The World’s Highest Bridge."_

The Siduhe Bridge on the G50 Huyu Expressway is currently the highest motorway bridge in the world and has been since 2009. The Puli bridge will also beat the Siduhe by 4m when it opens in 2016 or so same time as the Beipanjiang Bridge Duge 

Lots more photos at the very top link. I believe the highestbridges.com crew are planning a world record Bungee jump off it before it formally opens next year,mentioned in that link.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ It is at the border of Yunnan and Guizhou, so it won't open to traffic until the Guizhou segment is completed. April 2015 imagery on Google Earth show the expressway under construction in early stages.

That's also why I'm not sure if the Puli Bridge actually opened to traffic. The Yunnan segment of the G56 expressway is complete (in this area), but it's not sure where the first interchange is, recent Google Earth imagery stops just west of the Beipangjiang Bridge.

location: https://www.google.com/maps/@26.3854079,104.676439,3728m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## CNGL

^^ Are you sure? I was able to follow G56's construction in Google Maps all the way to Xuanwei, which is exactly what Baidu marks You are correct, imagery turns older but G56 is already U/C in those. According to Baidu Maps, the first interchange is East of Baoshan town, well after Puli bridge.


----------



## sponge_bob

Just for luck the Chinese are also building the Beipanjiang Railway Bridge Qinglong nearby but that is 'only'  300m high. Also opening in 2016. 

Highestbridges.com have this image. It is a concrete arch bridge


----------



## feisibuke

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't know, the sections that are visible on Google Earth appear pretty high standard, not just a twinning of the existing road like a few other expressways in western China. The quoted investment, 38 billion yuan ($ 6 billion), also suggests more than a low-standard upgrade.


Yes, it is pretty high standard compared to the old road, but it is not officially classified as an expressway. In Chinese it is called 拉萨至林芝高等级公路 (Lhasa to Nyingchi high-standard highway) not 高速公路 (expressway).


----------



## hhzz

G60 Shanghai-Kunming Expressway in Guizhou Province,Southwest China.


----------



## Luki_SL

ChrisZwolle said:


> 25 September 2015
> 
> The first 49 kilometer segment of the G1012 Jianhei Expressway (Jiansanjiang - Heixiazidao Expressway) opens to traffic in far northeastern China. It runs from Qianshao and Heixiazi Island, which is at the Russian border, not far from Khabarovsk. There is no recent Google Earth imagery to confirm how far it actually extends to the Russian border. There are no border crossings in this area.



So it`s road to nowhere, till the border crossing will be built. On Google Earth it really doesn`t seem to be road connection between Russia and China.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is a small city called Fuyuan nearby. But the name of the expressway specifically mentions the island (also known as Bolshoy Ussuriysky Island) which is divided between China and Russia. The border dispute wasn't settled until 2004.


----------



## CNGL

After a string of Spanish openings, China counter-attacks .


ChrisZwolle said:


> *25 September 2015*
> 
> The first 49 kilometer segment of the G1012 Jianhei Expressway (Jiansanjiang - Heixiazidao Expressway) opens to traffic in far northeastern China. It runs from Qianshao and Heixiazi Island, which is at the Russian border, not far from Khabarovsk. There is no recent Google Earth imagery to confirm how far it actually extends to the Russian border. There are no border crossings in this area.


I highly suspect this would be a high standard road like the proto-G0613 in Qinghai and the proto-G4218 in Tibet, as it is shown dashed in the Wikipedia map. But then I checked Baidu Ditu (i.e. Maps), and it shows a full-fledged, albeit unnumbered, expressway. It also shows the expressway ending at Fuyuan county route X109, with a divided road continuing to the main branch of Heilong/Amur river, with no bridge construction in sight (Oddly enough, Baidu shows all of Heixiazi island as part of China).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is some imagery in the area that shows it partially under construction. It does appear to be a full-standard expressway, on a new alignment with interchanges. They did not widen the existing road like a few G-expressways in the west.


----------



## RV

As a matter of interest; are they going to reconstruct Beijing inner rings to a proper expressway/motorway standard? I would figure that if they got funds for giant viaducts for virtually no-one on the mountains, they must have them also where funds really are needed. China is just like a giant version of Spain on this subject...


----------



## JuaanAcosta

If there's something that China and Spain have in common, is a huge construction bubble.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *29 September 2015*
> 
> A new stretch of expressway opened in eastern Jilin province. It runs from near Fusong (a locality called Huayuankoucun) to Songjianghe Airport, not far from the Korean border. An exact length is not given, but a Google Earth measurement suggests a length of approximatly 63 kilometers.
> 
> It is an extension of the S26 Fuchang Expressway. It could also be a part of G12S, Yanchang Expressway (Yanji - Changchun Expressway). However, the current ending near Songjianghe doesn't suggest an extension of this expressway towards Yanji. It would run near Baekdu Mountain.
> 
> Baidu Maps also shows as G11 being completed from Fusong to the Heilongjiang border. G12S / S26 would have a concurrency with G11 west of Fusong.


Heck, they have messed up the route of G12S. The Wikipedia map doesn't show it that far South, instead it shows G12S crossing G11 around Dapuchaihe. Indeed, it will replace S22 East of Changchun and S1116 West of Yanji (labelled as Yanbian Korean in Google Maps), with S1118 becoming G1215. The opened expressway remains S26.

About G11, it's Baidu doing the same Google did in Europe some years ago.


----------



## feisibuke

*2015-03-12 drive-lapse from Muang Xay to Puer*

http://youtu.be/6qYe345aja0

Laos–China border crossing 20:38–24:58


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lots of new expressways opened to traffic in recent days.

So far I've counted 10 expressway openings since 25 September, totaling 740 kilometers of new expressway, in several provinces.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *1 October 2015*
> 
> A 63 kilometer stretch of expressway opened to traffic in Gansu province. It consists of two segments, a 13 kilometer extension of G3017 Wujin Expressway to the S17 south of Jinchang, and a 50 kilometer extension towards the border with Inner Mongolia. I'm not sure what expressway this is.
> 
> The new expressways are visible in Google Earth, but only in the vicinity of Jinchang, not through the desert towards the Inner Mongolia border.


The expressway North of Jinchang is also S17. But really, is this expressway through nowhere needed? Anyway, unlike many unopened expressways, this one is still not shown in Baidu.


ChrisZwolle said:


> *1 October 2015*
> 
> A circa 190 kilometer segment of expressway opened to traffic in Gansu province. It is part of the G7011 Shiyan - Tianshui Expressway (Shitian Expressway). This particular segment runs from the Shaanxi border to G30 near Tianshui, completing the expressway in Gansu. It contains several tunnels up to 6 kilometers in length and numerous bridges and viaducts. This part of G7011 has a rather remarkable route, running north, west, north, northeast and north again. Overall, G7011 is mostly an east-west expressway.


Not only is completed in Gansu, G7011 is now complete overall. Anyway, it is redundant West (North, actually) of Cheng county where it merges with G8513, as it ends in Tianshui with the later planned to go past the G7011 terminus to Pingliang. But one can argue the Shiyan-Tianshui expressway was already there when they introduced the current expressway numbering in 2005, while the Pingliang-Mianyang one wasn't added until 2013.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ChrisZwolle said:


> G1112 imagery is mainly from the first half of 2014 (hence, over 1.5 years old) and shows earthworks and some first stage construction of bridges. It could be opened soon I guess.


It opened on 30 November:



ChrisZwolle said:


> *30 November 2015*
> 
> A 98 kilometer segment of the Ji'an - Shuangliao Expressway (Jishuang Expressway) opened to traffic in Jilin province. It runs from G11 at Tonghua to G1212 near Dongfeng. The construction cost was 7 billion yuan (€ 1 billion) and the project took 3 years to complete.
> 
> http://www.kaixian.tv/gd/2015/1203/89944.html


In my experience Baidu Maps is very much up-to-date with new expressways. They usually show up within the same day of opening.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> *2 December 2015*
> 
> A 39 kilometer segment of the Yulin - Lantian Expressway (Yulan Expressway) opened to traffic in Shaanxi province. It runs from G30 at Weinan to G40 east of Lantian. It is an extension of what was formerly known as the Weipu Expressway. Construction took a little over two years.
> 
> http://weinan.hsw.cn/system/2015/1202/23581.shtml


Fail, there is no G69E (although it's true the expressway is East of G69). It is G65E, the recognized parallel expressway of G65, unlike the so-called G65W.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

ChrisZwolle said:


> It opened on 30 November:
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience Baidu Maps is very much up-to-date with new expressways. They usually show up within the same day of opening.


Ah alright, so whatever Baidu Maps shows as open is accurate in that area?
Thanks


----------



## ChrisZwolle

CNGL said:


> Fail, there is no G69E (although it's true the expressway is East of G69). It is G65E, the recognized parallel expressway of G65, unlike the so-called G65W.


Sorry, it was just a typo, no need to go all 'fail' on people.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Qingshui River Bridge, Guizhou*

Another Guizhou marvel, the Qingshuihe Bridge near Weng'an. It's part of the G69 Yinbai Expressway according to Chinese Wikipedia. It is planned to open by Christmas. The bridge deck is a stunning 406 meters above the valley floor.


----------



## g.spinoza

edit


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

ChrisZwolle said:


> Another Guizhou marvel, the Qingshuihe Bridge near Weng'an. It's part of the G69 Yinbai Expressway according to Chinese Wikipedia. It is planned to open by Christmas. The bridge deck is a stunning 406 meters above the valley floor.


:shocked::eek2::eek2::master::master::master:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

*Ya'an ~~ Xichang Expressway in Sichuan Province*
Nice?? kay:


----------



## bartek76

^^
Brilliant driving style, I've seen a lot but this is brand new level


----------



## verreme

^^ In this and other videos, Chinese drivers look a bit... creative.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

As you may have noticed, the 'motorway openings around the world' thread has been overloaded with Chinese expressways openings.

I've counted 2773 kilometers of new expressways that opened since 19 December. And most of this is only like 4 or 5 provinces, so there may be a lot more to open today and tomorrow that is not reported yet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Guangdong*

Guangdong completed most of its missing main routes of expressway today and tomorrow.

* G35 Jiguang Expressway (99 km): 31 December
* G45 Daguang Expressway (182 km): 31 December
* G65 Baomao Expressway (122 km): 30 December

It's interesting to observe that a large populous province with a huge expressway system lacked three national routes for a relatively long time compared to the rest of the system. The priority was obviously more in the Pearl River Delta.

So far it has been reported that 700 kilometers of new expressway opened in Guangdong on 30 and 31 December.


----------



## CNGL

I'm surprised they didn't built G45 between Longnan and Conghua before (Although the section between Longnan and the Jiangxi/Guangdong border has been open for a while now). But I really need to see the G18 completed to G6 near Wuhai.

And as every year end, the motorway openings thread is flooded with Chinese openings. Same applies to metros, I've seen 160 km of new tracks opening in December alone.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*December 2015 opening bonanza*

So far *4400 kilometers* of expressway has opened in the past two weeks (since 18 December). 

There could be more reports of expressway openings, Baidu Maps shows more expressways have opened than news reports indicate, maybe they jumped the gun on some openings, but it's also possible more expressways have opened in the past week that aren't reported yet. 

In the past few years the final tally didn't become clear until well into January.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A drone video of the amazing Aizhai Bridge in Hunan. The bridge opened to traffic in 2012 and has a 1146 meter long span. The bridge deck is 350 meters above the valley floor. The G65 Baomao Expressway runs across it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The incredible bridges of Guizhou province:







And the amazing Balinghe Bridge:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*2015 expressway length by province*

Some preliminary figures by china-highway.com

1. Guangdong 7018 km
2. Hubei 6500 km
3. Hebei 6333 km
4. Henan 6315 km
5. Shanxi 6050 km
6. Sichuan 6000 km
7. Hunan 5493 km
8. Jiangxi 5137 km
9. Shandong 5100 km
10. Guizhou 5100 km
11. Xinjiang 5000 km
12. Inner Mongolia 5000 km
13. Fujian 5000 km
14. Shaanxi 5000 km
15. Jiangsu 4600 km
16. Heilongjiang 4300 km
17. Guangxi 4289 km
18. Anhui 4200 km
19. Liaoning 4172 km
20. Yunnan 4000 km
21. Zhejiang 3884 km
22. Gansu 3600 km
23. Jilin 2629 km
24. Chongqing 2525 km
25. Ningxia 2000 km
26. Qinghai 1719 km
27. Tianjin 1103 km
28. Beijing 981 km
29. Shanghai 827 km
30. Hainan 757 km

Tibet is not mentioned, but they did not open new expressways this year apparently. Tibet ranks last with 38 km.

I think it's important to stress that these are preliminary figures, though some media reports have been issued about the 'end of year' expressway length in some provinces. Especially the round figures aren't too precise.

It would bring the total length of expressways in China to *124,670 kilometers*.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G56 Hangrui Expressway, Yunnan*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *31 December 2015*
> 
> The westernmost 134 kilometers of the Hangzhou - Ruili (Hangrui) Expressway opened to traffic in southwestern Yunnan province. It runs from G5615 near Longling to Ruili, at the Myanmar border.
> 
> This segment already partially opened (72 km) as a 'trial opening' on 30 May 2015. It is now fully open to traffic.
> 
> It includes an interesting feature, where the expressway makes two U-turns to gain altitude west of Longling.
> 
> http://news.hexun.com/2016-01-01/181548436.html?from=rss


----------



## CNGL

It is a loop, not two U turns. Baidu (which recently has released a new version of its maps without messing it up like Google did) shows that.



ChrisZwolle said:


> *31 December 2015*
> 
> The eastern part of the Guiyang Ring Expressway in Guizhou province opened to traffic. It connects to G75 at both ends and replaces G75 as the eastern ring road of Guiyang. The new part is 40 kilometers long, of which 29 kilometers has not been reported yet (the remaining 11 km was reported as being part of the G69). It is likely that G69 also runs across the 29 km segment east of Guiyang.


This may mean a new, bigger ringroad around Guiyang is in the works. I thought G6001 already existed a bit closer to Guiyang city center...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I thought it was a loop at first too, but if you look closely in Google Earth with the terrain altitude switched on, it shows that they are two U-turns. The expressway curves off to the left after the first U-turn (when driving east to west). 

I've noticed that it sometimes looks like Baidu Maps is partially drawn by hand.










detail:


----------



## binhai

Good thing that it all got built regardless. Top-notch infrastructure is great to have and it will surely be maintained as well or better than the US' extensive system is so I'm not terribly worried.


----------



## hhzz

By the end of 2015, the total length of expressways opened to traffic has more than 12,0000 km in mainland China.

1 广 东 (Guangdong) 7018	
2	河 北 (Hebei) 6333	
3	河 南	(Henan) 6305	
4	湖 北	(Hubei) 6204	
5	四 川	(Sichuan) 6016
6	湖 南	(Hunan) 5649	
7	山 东	(Shandong) 5348	
8	贵 州	(Guizhou) 5128
9	陕 西	(Shaanxi) 5093
10	江 西	(Jiangxi) 5088	
11	山 西	(Shanxi) 5028	
12	福 建	(Fujian) 5001.6
13	新 疆	(Xinjiang) 5000
14	内 蒙 古(Inner Mongolia) 5000	
15	江 苏	(Jiangsu) 4600
16	黑 龙 江(Heilongjiang) 4347
17	广 西	(Guangxi) 4289
18	安 徽	(Anhui) 4246
19	辽 宁	(Liaoning) 4195.7
20	云 南	(Yunnan) 4005
21	浙 江	(Zhejiang) 3932
22	甘 肃	(Gansu) 3600
23	吉 林	(Jilin) 2629
24	重 庆	(Chongqing) 2525
25	青 海	(Qinghai) 1781
26	宁 夏	(Ningxia) 1527
27	天 津	(Tianjin) 1350
28	北 京	(Beijing) 982
29	上 海	(Shanghai) 825
30	海 南	(Hainan) 803
31	西 藏	(Tibet) 299
-----------------------------------
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.


----------



## squirrelq

Nice commercial with the G5 expressway (Ya'an - Xichang) and its chief designer.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUmcE3oKEvk


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Xinghai Bay Bridge, Dalian*

The Xinghai Bay Bridge in Dalian opened to traffic on 30 October 2015.

It is a 6 kilometer long cross-sea bridge, the first suspension bridge in China which is anchored on the sea bed instead of land. The suspension bridge is not particularly long, at #99 in the world according to Chinese Wikipedia. The main span length is 460 meters.

It is a double-deck, eight-lane bridge that crosses the Xinghai Bay. It was built from 2010 to 2015 and the project also included a 3 kilometer long six-lane tunnel east of the bridge.


----------



## Sunfuns

Is there some engineering reason why a bridge like this is not built in a straight line? Or perhaps the depth of water is very uneven in that place?


----------



## erkantang

They should build a tunnel, looks ugly and makes the coast ugly too


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Duge Beipanjiang Bridge*

The world's highest bridge is being built across the Beipan River near Duge, on the border of Guizhou and Yunnan. It is part of the G56 expressway. Just 10 kilometers away is the 485 meter high Puli Bridge that was completed last year. However, the Duge Bridge will be substantially higher with a deck at 564 meters above the valley floor. Both bridges will open to traffic in October 2016.


----------



## Transhumanista

Is it still valid ?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China...e:China_National_Highway_Plan_(2013-2030).png


----------



## skyridgeline

erkantang said:


> They should build a tunnel, looks ugly and makes the coast ugly too


An eight lane tunnel through solid rocks is very expensive.


See bridge @ 0:39

Published on Feb 21, 2015






A capture from the above video:


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

^^

It is sort of like the Gwangan bridge in Busan:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ That crossed my mind too. It's very similar, though the Dalian Bridge seems a bit longer overall.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

I think the Xinghai Bay bridge looks cool


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

I think it's also built as a monument to showcase development rather than solely as a infrastructure thing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A render of a large suspension bridge under construction across the Yangtze River east of Zhenjiang in Jiangsu province.

The main span is 1092 meters, not particularly record-like. However, it will be a double-deck suspension bridge, with 8 lanes and 4 rail tracks. It is considered the heaviest bearing suspension bridge in the world. Completion is planned for 2020.


----------



## hhzz

Lhasa-Nyingchi high-grade highway,Tibet,SW China 

1.








2.








3.









---------
xinhuanet


----------



## Transhumanista

> Aerial landscape of Siduhe Bridge on ‪#‎Shanghai‬-Chongqing Highway in ‪#‎China‬'s Hubei
> This aerial photo taken on May 13, 2016 shows the Siduhe Bridge on the Shanghai-Chongqing Highway in Yesanguan Town of Badong County in Enshi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hubei Province.
> The Siduhe Bridge, built 90 meters high and 560 meters up from the valley bottom, forms a landscape in Enshi.



































source: People's Daily, China


----------



## kostas97

hhzz said:


> Lhasa-Nyingchi high-grade highway,Tibet,SW China


This motorway is SO IMPRESSIVE, especially when considered that it is located in a region full of mountains like Tibet!!! What is its length, cost and completion date?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ There are expressways in China through much more difficult terrain than this expressway near Lhasa. Think of Guizhou, Shanxi, Yunnan, northern Hebei or the coastal infrastructure.


----------



## skyridgeline

hhzz said:


> Lhasa-Nyingchi high-grade highway,Tibet,SW China
> ...
> ---------
> xinhuanet





kostas97 said:


> This motorway is SO IMPRESSIVE, especially when considered that it is located in a region full of mountains like Tibet!!! What is its length, cost and completion date?



_"We built up the road along the Nyang River valley, a geologic hazard-prone area. It's common to encounter landslides, mudslides, rockslides, soft soil and frozen soil. And *bridges occupies 15 percent *of the whole road. ...

After repeated trials, they succeeded in creating a new material. For the first time in the plateau highway construction, the* anti-cracking fabric *was applied to the pavement, and has so far, yielded good results. ...

The construction budget totals 38 billion yuan, which is more than *6.1 billion US dollars*. The highway is expected to cover nearly *410 kilometers*, with the speed reaching 80 kilometers per hour on four lanes._

- http://english.cri.cn/7146/2015/08/24/3262s892999.htm


https://www.researchgate.net/public...China_An_Overview_of_Existing_Permafrost_Maps


----------



## RV

kostas97 said:


> This motorway is SO IMPRESSIVE, especially when considered that it is located in a region full of mountains like Tibet!!! What is its length, cost and completion date?


Soon we'll see abandoned projects that soon will be forgotten in a giant country like China, empty 4+4+4+4+4+4-lane 540 m viaduct-height-motorways in Tibet and cities more congested than ever because as in the list we can see, big cities have been badly neglected, specially Beijing. It so reminds me of Spain 2008... Impressive of course but still.


----------



## citysteven

RV said:


> Soon we'll see abandoned projects that soon will be forgotten in a giant country like China, empty 4+4+4+4+4+4-lane 540 m viaduct-height-motorways in Tibet and cities more congested than ever because as in the list we can see, big cities have been badly neglected, specially Beijing. It so reminds me of Spain 2008... Impressive of course but still.




China is such a huge country,i mean huge, with tremendous population, there is no such thing as ' abandoned' projects. In fact, China's transporation construction carnival is just the beginning.


According to the new 5-year nation plan(2016-2020), in the nex 5 yrs. china will build another 50,000 km expressway, 1 million km pave road ,30,000 km railway ( including 15,000 km high speed rail)....




Basically, China will use expressway to link every town,every city with population over 100,000 ,even in remote region like tibet. The high speed rail will reach every chinese city with population over 200,000 by 2020.


By the way, the sichuan -tibet railway and expressway (>1700km ) has been finalized and will bet built pretty soon. In the next 5 years, it is the turn of china vast wetern region like tibet, xinjiang, qinghai ...


Basic facts, in 2015 China sell 25 million vechicles, by comparsion, U.S 17 million, Japan 5 million, India 2 million


----------



## Sunfuns

The question wasn't so much about what is being planned as to whether those giant construction projects in remote areas are actually justified given the likely use within the next 5-10 years. China is indeed large and there are many people, but not in the Western areas. Some economists say that part of the spending is merely to justify existence of all those factories which make steel, concrete etc. and provide jobs for many people. In that aspect it could be like Spain 5 years ago. 

We'll see in the next 5-10 years how things go. Crises happen from time to time in every country and it will tell a lot how China deals with its first serious one...


----------



## citysteven

Sunfuns said:


> The question wasn't so much about what is being planned as to whether those giant construction projects in remote areas are actually justified given the likely use within the next 5-10 years. China is indeed large and there are many people, but not in the Western areas. Some economists say that part of the spending is merely to justify existence of all those factories which make steel, concrete etc. and provide jobs for many people. In that aspect it could be like Spain 5 years ago.
> 
> We'll see in the next 5-10 years how things go. Crises happen from time to time in every country and it will tell a lot how China deals with its first serious one...


 

In fact ,all arguments go to one point, whether or not China should /could develop itself to a 'developed' country like european or north amercia one.


By european or North Amercian living standard, Chinese has long way to go and a lot more to build.


The catch point is , China has all the necessary technologies it need and tons of tons of money develop it self, yet average chinese living standard just aging lag behind developed countries. To be honest, i really dont see there's any special reasons why china should stop building .

Of course , if people think Chinese should stay where it used to be, China is really building too much and spending too much, but.....


----------



## skyridgeline

RV said:


> Soon we'll see abandoned projects that soon will be forgotten in a giant country like China, empty 4+4+4+4+4+4-lane 540 m viaduct-height-motorways in Tibet and cities more congested than ever because as in the list we can see, big cities have been badly neglected, specially Beijing. It so reminds me of Spain 2008... Impressive of course but still.



What's wrong with that? All the roads remain in Spain and are being utilized.

Per capita wise, China's road system is just 1/4 of that of Spain.




Sunfuns said:


> The question wasn't so much about what is being planned as to whether those giant construction projects in remote areas are actually justified given the likely use within the next 5-10 years. China is indeed large and there are many people, but not in the Western areas. Some economists say that part of the spending is merely to justify existence of all those factories which make steel, concrete etc. and provide jobs for many people. In that aspect it could be like Spain 5 years ago.
> 
> We'll see in the next 5-10 years how things go. Crises happen from time to time in every country and it will tell a lot how China deals with its first serious one...



_As the economy grew faster and people' s income got higher, more and more people could afford to travel. This is even more so when transportation in China is being made increasingly easier. After 2000, with increases in household consumption, travel is no longer a luxury for the few but rather a consumption of necessity for the average Chinese. Last year, Chinese tourists made more than 4 billion domestic visits, and expenses on travel accounted for 10% of total household spending. Over 120 million outbound visits were made by Chinese tourists and China received 130 million inbound tourists from abroad. A total of over 4 trillion RMB yuan in revenue was generated. *Forecasts show that by 2020, the number of per capita travel times by Chinese tourists and the amount of tourism revenue will both double on the current basis*. ...

*Tourism is a new driver of growth in China*. Despite a significant growth, tourism in China, in general, falls short of people's demand. There lacks premium and creative tourist programs and services. In the past five years, investment in tourism has grown by 40% annually to exceed one trillion RMB yuan last year. Modern day tourism integrates the primary, secondary and tertiary industries. It is a new economy that increases the consumption and added value of agricultural products. It also drives the development of needed industrial goods. It is associated with more than 110 industries, and contributes to more than 80% of businesses like catering, accommodation, civil aviation and railway passenger transportation. Booming tourism drives up other businesses. In 2015, direct contribution and aggregate contribution of tourism to China' s GDP was 4.9% and 10.8% respectively. ..._


Source: Xinhua | 2016-05-20 22:57:01 | Editor: huaxia 





citysteven said:


> In fact ,all arguments go to one point, whether or not China should /could develop itself to a 'developed' country like european or north amercia one.
> 
> 
> By european or North Amercian living standard, Chinese has long way to go and a lot more to build.
> 
> 
> The catch point is , China has all the necessary technologies it need and tons of tons of money develop it self, yet average chinese living standard just aging lag behind developed countries. To be honest, i really dont see there's any special reasons why china should stop building .
> 
> Of course ,* if people think Chinese should stay* where it used to be, China is really building too much and spending too much, but.....



The motives for their views maybe suspected.


----------



## Sunfuns

citysteven said:


> In fact ,all arguments go to one point, whether or not China should /could develop itself to a 'developed' country like european or north amercia one.


It is not, at least not by me. 




citysteven said:


> The catch point is , China has all the necessary technologies it need and tons of tons of money develop it self, yet average chinese living standard just aging lag behind developed countries. *To be honest, i really dont see there's any special reasons why china should stop building .*


No ones arguing for a complete stop on building, but you could be doing something else with part of that money. Instituting a better social safety net perhaps or maybe just increasing average incomes or some other use which doesn't come to my mind at this moment.


----------



## Sunfuns

skyridgeline said:


> *What's wrong with that?* All the roads remain in Spain and are being utilized.


Several problems - first of all all that infrastructure was funded by debt which I believe is the case in China as well. Roads do have maintenance costs and some are not used very much, partially because they are tolled. To be fair roads is not the worst example, as you rightly note they will be used to one extent or another and will be there a long time. Worse was over-construction of housing and airports. Those if not occupied could really be an equivalent of burning money...

P.S. That's about Spain and they are yet to fully recover from the bursting of that particular bubble 5 years ago.


----------



## skyridgeline

Sunfuns said:


> Several problems - first of all all that infrastructure was funded by debt which I believe is the case in China as well. Roads do have maintenance costs and some are not used very much, partially because they are tolled. To be fair roads is not the worst example, as you rightly note they will be used to one extent or another and will be there a long time. Worse was over-construction of housing and airports. Those if not occupied could really be an equivalent of burning money...
> 
> P.S. That's about Spain and they are yet to fully recover from the bursting of that particular bubble 5 years ago.



The debts must be put into context and proper perspective. Relatively, I don't think they are significant. 

We also need to take into account the reductions in road fatalities (thousands) and traffic injuries ( tens of thousands) because of the spendings. 

http://usa.streetsblog.org/2014/08/20/americas-progress-on-street-safety-is-pathetic/


----------



## IanCleverly

Just under a year old, but only just seen it 'showcased' on youtube:-






From the description



> The Middle Ring Expressway, located at Suzhou Hi-Tech Zone has transformed into the most brilliantly luminated municipal road in Suzhou city. With a total investment of RMB 22 billion, the roadway was equipped with around 2,000 sets of OSRAM OLUX™ LED Spot H with 4000K color temperature. In addition, around 10,000 sets of OSRAM XTRA Liner DC were used to achieve different lighting effects by changing the high powered LEDs. The seamless lighting effects are operated by e:cue control systems, including Butler S2, LCE 2 and RDM Isolater that control around 10,000 sets of OSRAM XTRA Liner LEDs, which produce identical colors simultaneously.
> 
> Connecting 27 nearby areas, the Middle Ring Expressway is one of the most important transportation hubs in Suzhou city. This 112 km expressway consists of six lanes of two-way traffic, supporting speeds up to 80 km/h. Now outlined by fascinating lighting effects, drivers and passengers of this roadway can truly enjoy this exquisite journey. Traxon & e:cue (sic) is excited to be part of this outstanding project.
> 
> http://www2.traxontechnologies.com/showcase/showcase_details/14328


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

great expressway


----------



## CNGL

I've found someone has added to OpenStreetMap the exact path the G7 Middle of Nowhere expressway (Officially known as the Beijing-Urumqi expressway) will take through... well, the middle of nowhere . I thought most of the Inner Mongolia section would follow S312 from Linhe/Bayannur to Ejin banner and to a point West, but at one point it swings to the South with the Linhe-Ceke railway and then going almost straight to the S312/S218 junction. It will pass South of Ejin banner and then go almost due West to pass North of Mazhongshan (in Gansu province), where it turns Northwest to end at G30 East of Hami, Xinjiang Uyghur. Bing aerial already shows most of the Xinjiang section U/C (which is the part Google doesn't cover).

And the westernmost section of G18 Roncheng-Wuhai expressway is shown in Baidu Maps. It will run further South than I was expecting (which was along G109), but at least I got where the junction with G6 will be right.


ChrisZwolle said:


> *15 June 2016*
> 
> The 31 kilometer long Youyang - Yanhe (Youyan) Expressway opened to traffic in Chongqing, China. It is a branch route from G65 to the Guizhou border, where it links up with the Yande Expressway that opened on 31 December 2015. The news paper article indicates the number S26, it's unclear if this is the Chongqing number, as I haven't seen any provincial expressway numbers for Chongqing. Chinese Wikipedia doesn't list S-numbers for Chongqing.
> 
> http://cqrbepaper.cqnews.net/cqrb/html/2016-06/16/content_1915381.htm


I think someone just checked Chinese Wikipedia and didn't go to the great list on the English one. There the Youyang-Yanhe expressway is listed as S25, so maybe either the news article or the Wikipedia one has a typo (And Wikipedia says S26 will be the Xiushan-Songtao expressway).


----------



## RV

Expected AADT??


----------



## feisibuke

*Driving video from Nyingchi to Lhasa*

Part 1:





Part 2:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Guiqian Expressway*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *16 July 2016*
> 
> The Guiyang - Qianxi (Guiqian) Expressway opened to traffic yesterday in Guizhou province. The 78 kilometer expressway runs east-west from the capital city to Qianxi and is extended by the Qianda Expressway which opened in 2015. The expressway includes the 440 meter high Yachi Bridge, one of the highest bridges in the world. The construction cost was 9 billion yuan (€ 1.2 billion / $ 1.35 billion).
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/local/2016-07/17/c_129153156.htm


I don't know how this expressway is numbered. Chinese Wikipedia and Baidu Maps don't show a number. It is said that this was previously planned as part of G76 from Guiyang to Bijie, as it is shorter than the current G76 route via Nayong.

The Yachi Bridge is amazing:


----------



## CNGL

That was the originally planned route of the Xiamen-Chengdu expressway before it was realigned to better serve Bijie. It is now numbered S83, which is weird seeing it is an evident extension of S82. That also happens (Will happen, as none of them is yet built) at national level with G12/G1216 at Ulanhot, G2511/G2515 at Lubei/Jarud Banner, and G4011/G4012 at Liyang.


----------



## Transhumanista

> Yongji Highway stretches more than 84km through tunnels and mountains. This section traverses Shuguang Village, Hunan.




































[Image Credit: photostock.china.com.cn/ Peng Biao]


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Beipanjiang Bridge*

The bridge deck of the Beipanjiang Bridge was completed yesterday. The bridge is located on the border of Guizhou and Yunnan. It's the world's highest bridge, the bridge deck is located 564 meters above the Beipan River. One World Trade Center would fit under it - including the spire!


----------



## CNGL

Which one of the hundred or so bridges well over the North Pan river? . Since it's the highest one (in the world), it's the Duge bridge. Once open to traffic, it will carry G56 Hangzhou-Ruili expressway.


----------



## CNGL

And meanwhile, I wonder if what I call the Shaanxi Yellow River bridge is U/C. I call it 'Shaanxi' because it will be located west of Shan county Shanzhou (It's no longer a county, it is now a district), much like the province. Same goes to the missing link of G22 Qingdao-Lanzhou expressway in Shandong province, I can't believe they haven't built it yet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It appears to me that China opened much fewer new expressways since 1 January than in preceding years. While there is usually a bonanza of expresway openings in the final two weeks of December, it's been unusually quiet in 2016 so far, compared to earlier years.


----------



## Sunfuns

I imagine that is because the most useful motorways have been built already.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Liuguanghe Bridge*

The Liuguanghe Bridge of the Xiqian Expressway (S30) opened to traffic on 26 January in Guizhou province. It is a 375 meter high cable-stayed bridge across the Wujiang Gorge, between Xifeng and Qianxi. 

* length: 1280 m
* main span: 580 m
* height (deck): 375 m
* highest pylon: 248 m

More info: http://highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Liuguanghe_Bridge_Xiqian


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Heavy rescue in Chongqing, a truck ended up hanging over a cliff, they had to rescue a family from it.


----------



## IanCleverly

[DAILYMOTION]x5egtkv[/DAILYMOTION]


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Guangdong*

Guangdong revised its expressway numbering last month.

A very large map displaying the new numbers: http://www.gdcd.gov.cn/u/cms/www/myNewUpload/402880865a6ac1d4015a6eff6cc71116.jpg

The numbering is not radically changed, most routes retained their number, some were extended and some were relocated to other routes, evidently mostly to accommodate the new G-routes in favor of S-routes. 

They seem to exclude any duplication of G- and S-routes, except for some brief concurrencies. No more S-routes that run entirely concurrent with a longer G-route. 

The most radical change appears to be the elimination of S82 as the ring road of Foshan, which is now a part of four different routes. Also, S14 will be a mega 860 kilometer bypass of the Pearl River Delta metropolis. It won't even be that much longer than G15. 

Interestingly, they do plan to build several more large bridge connections across the Pearl River Delta. In addition to the Macau - Hong Kong Bridge (G94), there is also the second Humen Bridge under construction (S6). However they plan three more river crossings, S37, S24 and G2518, the latter will be quite a long crossing.

Also, the network of expressways around Guangzhou is just mind-boggling. It dwarfs the freeway system of Los Angeles for example, and in very difficult terrain. It's a river delta with a very complex system of river distributaries and channels, so basically every expressway has several large bridge crossings, some are mostly elevated. It seems there will be six bypasses on the north side of Guangzhou (S81, S8, G15, G94, S16, S14). There will also be four east-west expressways west of Zhuhai / Macau.


----------



## CNGL

It appears there has been an oversight, as S9912 is duplicated (as Shantou north ring and a connector from Hunan border to G4 North of Ruyuan). They have reused the S1, S8, S10, S20, S26 and S27 designations elsewhere as those were upgraded to national expressways (In this order: G4W3, G4W2, G6011, G15W3, G2518, G4E), and they also moved the S6 and S37 designations (the former is the new S20, the latter is now S73). And there's yet another example of Chinese reluctancy to concurrencies, as they have realigned G35 away from G25 between Xingning and South of Heyuan. And S60 and G6011 are unrelated, the latter being a child of G60 which runs nowhere near Guangdong.


----------



## belerophon

Its a nice map, if you take into account that someone used Paint to make it. Looks funny if you enlarge


----------



## RV

With freeways even in Tibet, how is the road leading from China to Vladivostok? Are they plans to upgrade it to motorway standard on both sides?


----------



## General Huo

The official number is out. There was 7,400 km of expressway newly opened in 2016. The total mileage of road in China is 4,696,300 km by the end of 2016, including 131,000 km expressways.

交通运输行业晒出2016年度成绩单


----------



## Pansori

RV said:


> With freeways even in Tibet, how is the road leading from China to Vladivostok? Are they plans to upgrade it to motorway standard on both sides?


Expressways on the Chinese side are already built. However regarding the Russian side I wouldn't bet my money on it. Especially given Russia's nonexistent track record of building motorways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

G10 and G12 end a few kilometers from the Russian border, north and south of Vladivostok respectively. There are also a number of expressways built to border towns farther north in Heilongjiang. For example there is an expressway going up to Heihe, but there isn't even a bridge across the Amur to Blagoveshchensk. They also built an expressway to the Khabarovsk area, there is no significant town on the Chinese side and no bridge into Russia even. 

It's interesting that northeastern Heilongjiang has quite a lot of cultivated land and agriculture, on the Russian side it's mostly wilderness except for the area close to Khabarovsk.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G7*

*Construction begins on section of Beijing-Urumqi Expressway*

Construction of a section of the Beijing-Urumqi Expressway in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region started on Friday, local authorities said. 

The Wutongdaquan-Mulei expressway is the last section on the Beijing-Urumqi Expressway in the region.

The section measures about 515 km with four lanes. At a cost of 17.8 billion yuan (2.6 billion U.S. dollars), the work is scheduled to take three years when the expressway will be complete, said Wang Tingwu, an official with the regional transport department.​
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-04/21/c_136226848.htm

I can't find a place called Wutongdaquan in Google Earth, but Mulei / Mori is located along G335 east of Ürümqi.

However if you track the G7 through northern Gansu, you can see it under construction west into Xinjiang, ending east of Kumul at G30. I wonder what they plan to do there. I can only guess they want to build a new route from the Gansu border to Mulei / Mori north of the mountain ranges (closer to Mongolia). So there will be G30 south of the mountains and G7 north of the mountains.


----------



## CNGL

Wutongdaquan appears to be East of Wulataixiang, which appears on Google Maps and is near where G7 meets G30. The map on Wikipedia appears to confirm your guess, and they will downgrade the Wutongdaquan to Wulataixiang section to a provincial (Sxx) expressway.


----------



## General Huo

ChrisZwolle said:


> I can't find a place called Wutongdaquan in Google Earth, but Mulei / Mori is located along G335 east of Ürümqi.


It in in Hami area

http://www.maplandia.com/china/xinjiang-uygur/hami/wutongdaquan/

In Chinese, it is 梧桐大泉


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G20 Qingyin Expressway*

Another massive expansion project in Shandong province. A 309 kilometer segment of G20 will be expanded from four to eight lanes all the way from Qingdao to Jinan. This expressway originally opened in 1993 as one of the earliest long-distance expressways in China. The expansion started in January 2016 and has a price tag of $ 4.5 billion.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Guizun Expressway*

A new expressway is being built in Guizhou province, the Guiyang - Zunyi Expressway, also known as the Guizun Expressway. It will run parallel to the older G75 (Lanhai Expressway) which was built in 2007.

The new Guizun Expressway contains several bridges, including a bridge across the Wujiang, which has a 200 meter high deck.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G3511 Hebao Expressway*

I found an unfinished expressway project in Henan province. The segment of G3511 Heze - Baoji Expressway (Hebao Expressway) has seen no construction for at least 9 years.

Although I've read about some projects being stalled in China due to a lack of money, I've never seen an expressway being stopped for this long.

It is located east of Changyuan. It was part of the Changji Expressway (S28) when it started construction, the number G3511 wasn't introduced until 2013.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G4211 Ningwu Expressway*

They moved the Nanjing - Wuhu Expressway (Ningwu Expressway) in the city of Ma'anshan in Anhui province to make way for an urban expansion project.

The road was originally built in the mid-1990s as a bypass of Ma'anshan. Although it wasn't considered an expressway at that time, it was a four-lane divided highway with no at-grade access (except for unofficial village dirt roads leading to the shoulder).

It became connected to the Nanjing - Ma'anshan section of G4211 in 1998 and became part of the G4211 in 2005 when the Ma'anshan - Huwu section opened to traffic. It was moved to its current location in 2012.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Kaixian, Chongqing*

Check out the unbelievable redevelopment of the city of Kaixian over a period of 13 years. The old city is completely demolished and replaced by a new city.










Kaixian was one of the poorest areas of Chongqing, the Three Gorges Dam caused the historic city center to flood. They demolished almost the entire original city and built it higher up the banks. It's not on the Yangtze River, but on a tributary.

Soon it will be a center of transportation, in December 2006 the Wankai Expressway opened to traffic, linking Kaixian to G42. However in the future G69 and G5012 will intersect near Kaixian, turning the spur expressway into a major route.


----------



## CNGL

It has not been Kai county since June of last year, having been renamed to Kaizhou upon becoming a district. And for some reason I thought G5012 would run from Wanzhou directly into Dazhou in neighboring Sichuan, but they have routed it through Kaizhou.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G15 Shenhai Expressway*

A 40 kilometer segment of G15 Shenyang - Haikou (Shenhai) Expressway will be expanded from six to ten lanes between 2018 and 2024, around the northern side of Guangzhou.










Although eight-lane sections of expressway are increasingly common in China (even over long distances), ten-lane expressways are pretty rare, usually confined to a few short urban expressways. This may be the longest ten-lane configuration of any national expressway yet.

The project cost is 10.5 billion RMB, or $ 1.5 billion. They will also increase the design speed from 80 to 100/120 km/h.


----------



## Pansori

That's some sick stuff. Especially given the density of expressways already in the PRD. I rode on a bus between Guangzhou (central area) to Macau a few years back and boy are those expressways impressive. It's billions and billions of $ worth of roads right in your face wherever you look.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> A 40 kilometer segment of G15 Shenyang - Haikou (Shenhai) Expressway will be expanded from six to ten lanes between 2018 and 2024, around the northern side of Guangzhou.
> 
> Although eight-lane sections of expressway are increasingly common in China (even over long distances), ten-lane expressways are pretty rare, usually confined to a few short urban expressways. This may be the longest ten-lane configuration of any national expressway yet.
> 
> The project cost is 10.5 billion RMB, or $ 1.5 billion. They will also increase the design speed from 80 to 100/120 km/h.


This section is also part of G1501, the Guangzhou ring expressway. Although it is overlapped entirely by other designations (G15, G4 Beijing-Hong Kong-Macau expressway, G4W Guangzhou-Macau expressway, G9411 Dongguan-Foshan expressway). I'd put the G15 designation back on S15 through Guangzhou and Foshan, so G1501 would have some sense in its Northern section.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Pansori said:


> That's some sick stuff. Especially given the density of expressways already in the PRD. I rode on a bus between Guangzhou (central area) to Macau a few years back and boy are those expressways impressive. It's billions and billions of $ worth of roads right in your face wherever you look.


Relative to population size - it may be comparable to the rapid development of the Greater Los Angeles freeway system between the mid-1950s and mid-1970s, when most of the Los Angeles area freeways opened to traffic. 

However what sets the Pearl River Delta apart is the geography. It is a very complex river delta with major rivers, distributaries and bays. The PRD expressway system requires an extraordinary amount of large river crossings. In addition, a significant portion of the expressways are elevated.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Two sixteen lane roads intersect with a cloverleaf on Haitan Island near Fuzhou. It seems that the entire island is being developed with a massive road network.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Wuhan*

A new eight lane cable-stayed bridge across the Yangtze is under construction on the west side of Wuhan. it's part of a new expressway in the western and southern parts of Wuhan. It will open in December 2017.


----------



## skyridgeline

ChrisZwolle said:


> Two sixteen lane roads intersect with a cloverleaf on *Haitan Island* near Fuzhou. It seems that the entire island is being developed with a massive road network.


Or Pingtan Island ...












Google Maps capture


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think that is an extension of G3?


----------



## skyridgeline

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think that is an extension of G3?



They are not even suggesting that. They just want to develope Pingtan Island as a major tourist destination.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The second ring expressway of Taiyuan (the capital city of Shanxi province). The northwestern segment started the tender procedure this month.

The second ring expressway will be 154 kilometers long (excluding the southern half which is made up by G5 and S60).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Chengdu*

The Six Ring Road concept of Chengdu.

The 4th Ring Road is G4201 (85 km), the 6th Ring Road is G4202 (223 km). Evidently there is a 5th Ring Road between those as well.

The 1st Ring Road is a surface street. The 2nd and 3rd Ring Roads are urban expressways.


----------



## Pansori

Is this going to be the most badass junction in China? Or even the world?

*‘Mind-blowing’ overpass with five layers, 20 ramps and eight different directions*
http://metro.co.uk/2017/06/02/mind-...ramps-and-eight-different-directions-6679073/



> The Huangjuewan Overpass, which began being constructed in 2009, features five layers, 20 ramps and eight directions.
> But an official in charge of the project insists it’s really easy to get around using the signs.
> He told People’s Daily Online: ‘Even if you take the wrong way, then you only have to go around one kilometre or even just five or six hundred metres before there is an option to correct the wrong turn.’


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Corn harvest processing on the highway:


----------



## Pansori

Wait. What? :scouserd:

Any elaboration on that corn harvesting thing?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Pansori said:


> Wait. What? :scouserd:
> 
> Any elaboration on that corn harvesting thing?


In the countryside it's common to put corn on road to let it dry, a brand new highway is quite clean so why not?


----------



## Pansori

Yeah but what about traffic jams? Or is that highway not officially open for traffic yet? Or perhaps it has low traffic to allow for such road use?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's probably a new surface street on the edge of a larger city. It's not an expressway. They tend to build big 6/8 lane roads on farmland in anticipation of future development.

For example:


----------



## Haljackey

Geesh this is SimCity in real life. Crazy!


----------



## AsHalt

Haljackey said:


> Geesh this is SimCity in real life. Crazy!


Or California city...


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Haljackey said:


> Geesh this is SimCity in real life. Crazy!


Do they built the houses before than infrastructure in your country?


----------



## skyridgeline

Pansori said:


> Yeah but what about traffic jams? Or is that highway not officially open for traffic yet? Or perhaps it has low traffic to allow for such road use?


Instead of compensating the locals for the lands the road is now on, the officials there likely offered to "share" the land/road :lol:.



AsHalt said:


> Or *California city*...



They don't have footpaths though :lol:.


_The overpass is now under construction, with other parts such as greening work and footpaths still to be built_ ( http://www.scmp.com/news/china/soci...ngs-complex-new-interchange-ramp-too-far-some ).

They should throw in a bike path or two as well .


----------



## sotonsi

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Do they built the houses before than infrastructure in your country?


They pretty much do in the UK! OK, they make sure there's road access and connections to water and power supply, but they only upgrade the infrastructure to deal with the new housing after the fact when the existing networks begin to feel the strain.

This is like Cities:Skylines on god-mode - just draw a grid of excessively high capacity roads assuming that the traffic signals will create horrible congestion exacerbated by the permanent peak time. Then zone the area within.


AsHalt said:


> Or California city...


Those roads are nowhere near as excessive as these. Mostly two-lane and pretty much dirt roads vs 6-8 lane asphalt for the key grid. California City was lay it out cheaply then upgrade when people start building.


----------



## Pansori

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Do they built the houses before than infrastructure in your country?


True. Although China puts SimCity into the shadow. Take this one for instance. They are literally building ANOTHER city the same size of Nanning right next to the existing city of Nanning. Roads and infrastructure go first.


----------



## lampsakos21

After watching the latest posts , I really wanna cry why in Greece we don't make similar stuff by inviting Chinese companies... and before telling me that Greece is poor , I must tell you that we still have money that we prefer to use in very simple solutions in a very inappropriate way in terms of cost ! I really admire serbia that brought the Chinese corporations in Serbia in order to build in a faster way the most important corridors , while in Greece we claim victory for just doing some very simple roads ! ..........


----------



## hhzz

*Beijing-Xinjiang Expressway G7*

The Beijing-Xinjiang expressway (G7), which links Beijing and Urumqi of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, is expected to open to traffic by June 30.

The new expressway has a length of 2,582 kilometers and crosses Inner Mongolia autonomous region. After put into use, the expressway will shorten the existing route by 1,300 km.

It will become the fastest and most convenient access to the sea for the northwestern inland region, connecting Xinjiang Khorgas Port and Tianjin Port in the east. It is designed to be an important component of the New Asian-European Land Bridge.

1.
run through the Gobi Desert in Inner Mongolia








2.
a service station in Inner Mongolia








3.








4.








5.
run through the Gobi Desert in Inner Mongolia








6.
run through the Gobi Desert in Inner Mongolia








-----------
xinhuanet


----------



## italystf

lampsakos21 said:


> After watching the latest posts , I really wanna cry why in Greece we don't make similar stuff by inviting Chinese companies... and before telling me that Greece is poor , I must tell you that we still have money that we prefer to use in very simple solutions in a very inappropriate way in terms of cost ! I really admire serbia that brought the Chinese corporations in Serbia in order to build in a faster way the most important corridors , while in Greece we claim victory for just doing some very simple roads ! ..........


Well, Greece, unlikely Serbia, is part of EU, so it must respect EU laws about public contracts. I don't think EU bids can be open to non-EU companies.


----------



## sotonsi

italystf said:


> Well, Greece, unlikely Serbia, is part of EU, so it must respect EU laws about public contracts. I don't think EU bids can be open to non-EU companies.


I didn't think that Macron's 'EU'-first Trump-esque nationalistic policies were yet part of EU law (though it wouldn't surprise me that they had this sort of anti-foreigner rule).

As far as I'm aware it's more the case that the bids don't have to be open to non-EU firms, rather than that they must be EU. Serbia, unlike Greece doesn't see Russia and China as being part of rival blocks to be in a Cold War with. I doubt Greece does either, but the debt it owes drives the issue.


----------



## hammersklavier

hhzz said:


> l2.
> a service station in Inner Mongolia


That service station looks like it belongs in the Mojave, not the Gobi. Is there some sort of architectural Euro-mania going on in China?


----------



## Abhishek901

This image looks photoshopped.


----------



## AsHalt

Abhishek901 said:


> This image looks photoshopped.


I think the problem is if you build it people might not come... Which is a problem with China planning...


----------



## CNGL

hhzz said:


> The Beijing-Xinjiang expressway (G7), which links Beijing and Urumqi of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, is expected to open to traffic by June 30.
> 
> The new expressway has a length of 2,582 kilometers and crosses Inner Mongolia autonomous region. After put into use, the expressway will shorten the existing route by 1,300 km.
> 
> It will become the fastest and most convenient access to the sea for the northwestern inland region, connecting Xinjiang Khorgas Port and Tianjin Port in the east. It is designed to be an important component of the New Asian-European Land Bridge.


The Middle of Nowhere expressway as I nicknamed it. The Bayannur to Hami (or more precisely Wulatai) section is the only independent one that was originally planned, although they now plan to separate it from the Beijing-Tibet (G6) and Lianyungang-Khorgas (G30) expressways. Namely new Beijing-Hohhot and Wutongdaquan-Urumqi expressways are at least planned (leaving Hohhot-Bayannur as a concurrency, and Wutongdaquan-Wulatai behind). As for the new expressway, at least it is paralleled by a regular road (S312), except for a section across a ridge where it parallels the Linhe-Ceke railway and then going directly to the S312/S218 junction via Zhongcun, to West of Dalaihubu (labelled as Ejin banner on Google Maps), but then it's a real trek through nowhere to Wulatai, the only settlement along the route being Gongpoquan (labelled as Mazongshan) in Gansu province, where the expressway intersects G215 (still marked as Gansu S216).


----------



## skyridgeline

hhzz said:


> The Beijing-Xinjiang expressway (G7), which links Beijing and Urumqi of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, is expected to open to traffic by June 30.
> 
> The new expressway has a length of 2,582 kilometers and crosses Inner Mongolia autonomous region. After put into use, the expressway will shorten the existing route by 1,300 km.
> 
> It will become the fastest and most convenient access to the sea for the northwestern inland region, connecting Xinjiang Khorgas Port and Tianjin Port in the east. It is designed to be an important component of the New Asian-European Land Bridge.
> ...
> 
> 2.
> a service station in Inner Mongolia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> -----------
> xinhuanet





hammersklavier said:


> That service station looks like it belongs in the Mojave, not the Gobi. Is there some sort of architectural Euro-mania going on in China?


Influences from Central Asia over hundreds of years.




AsHalt said:


> I think the problem is if you build it people might not come... Which is a problem with *China planning*...


http://ceenews.info/en/renewable-energy-and-the-grid-expansion-in-china/









http://www.inquisitr.com/1925377/chinas-wind-energy-dwarfs-americas-nuclear-power-generation/









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-RMGRNEHJF...Ab28/263xru0HtTE/s1600/China-Solar-CSP-01.jpg


----------



## foxmulder

italystf said:


> Well, Greece, unlikely Serbia, is part of EU, so it must respect EU laws about public contracts. I don't think EU bids can be open to non-EU companies.


That is not correct at all.


----------



## Jiangwho

*China completes Beijing-Xinjiang desert freeway sections*

BEIJING, July 15 (Xinhua) -- Three new sections of freeway, mostly in desert areas, were put into use on Saturday, marking the completion of a freeway between Beijing and northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.
The three sections in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Gansu Province and Xinjiang have a combined length of more than 1,200 km, bringing the total length of the Beijing-Xinjiang freeway to about 2,768 km.
"The Beijing-Xinjiang freeway is the most convenient road passage connecting Beijing with northwest Inner Mongolia, northern Gansu, and Xinjiang," said Ren Jinxiong, an official with the Ministry of Transport.
With a length of 930 km, the Inner Mongolia section is the longest freeway project in China. The Gansu section is 134 km long and the Xinjiang section is 178 km long.
The three sections are mostly located in deserts with poor natural conditions and little water, posing a challenge to the road builders.
The Beijing-Xinjiang freeway is one of seven freeways connecting the national capital with other major cities, according to a national freeway plan.
By the end of 2016, China had 131,000 km of freeways in operation, more than any other country.



























http://www.xinhuanet.com/


----------



## Verso

Is it really necessary to have two desert expressways between Beijing and Ürümqi? And it doesn't look 1,300 km shorter.


----------



## sponge_bob

Verso said:


> Is it really necessary to have two desert expressways between Beijing and Ürümqi? And it doesn't look 1,300 km shorter.


Only one goes to Urumqi across the Gobi. There are two routes much further east, direct and indirect. 

And the difference seems less than 1300km to me too. 

None of which detracts from the awesomeness of the Chinese Expressway network which is heading for 150% of the US Interstate network in size now.


----------



## sotonsi

^^ there's only one Beijing-Ürümqi highway: the G30 heads to more southerly places.

I too can't see how it is 1300km shorter. Google maps has 3176km for G5-G20-G2012-G30 (it's shortest route), so that's more like 600km shorter going by the length figure of 2582km that the article making the claim gives (rather than the 2768km the one about it opening gives). Even going G5-G30 (ie via Xian) is 'only' 3614km, so barely over 1000km more.

It's still a very impressive opening, and a massive reduction on road journeys between NE China, and Central Asia.


----------



## Verso

Well, I think the G30 was enough. I don't see why they need an expressway through a desert. It's not a big difference in distance for such a long journey.


----------



## italystf

Aparently China wants to connect all its region by motorway-grade roads, doesn't matter how remote and low-travelled they are.
The USA did something similar in the 1950s and 1960s, with the Interstate program that included a freeway network to connect all 48 mainland states, including many remote sections through deserts, mountains and prairies (like the famous I-70 in Colorado).
It's the opposite of what happens in Europe or Canada, where motorways are usually built only where traffic volumes justify them, thus creating a discontinue network.
By Chinese or American standards, the Trans-Canadian highway would be a motorway all the way between the Atlantic and the Pacific, and northern Europe would have motorways till remote cities such as Tromso, Rovaniemi or Kiruna.


----------



## CNGL

^^ Also by Spanish standards. I think Chinese standards would be only matched by FritzOwl, a well-known guy over at AARoads forum who upgrades every road to Interstate status.

Anyway, I was eagerly expecting this section for quite some time now (I think since I discovered the plans to build it), and almost immediately nicknamed all of G7 as the "Middle of Nowhere" expressway. There are several villages in the Eastern half (especially near Bayannur), but West of Ejin banner there's exactly one settlement: Gongpoquan or Mazongshan.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G56 Dongting Lake Bridge*

The new suspension bridge across Dongting Lake in Hunan was constructively closed this week. The Dongting Lake Bridge is a top 10 suspension bridge with a 1480 meter main span. It is located near the city of Yueyang and carries the G56 Hangrui Expressway across it. It will likely open to traffic in December.


----------



## CNGL

As you may know, I've nicknamed several expressways. The most outstanding one is that of G7 Beijing-Xinjiang expressway, or as it call it the "Middle of Nowhere expressway" (and for all of it, not just the Linhe-Hami section, despite the fact the new Beijing-Hohhot expressway runs through far more populated areas). There's also G30 Lianyungang-Khorgas, or Lianyungang-"Faraway" expressway, ending so far away from the coast at the Kazakh border. And the most subtle of all, the G2512 Fuxin-Jinzhou, or Fujin, expressway. The Pinyin spelling is unaffected, but the pronounciation is (I say the "jin", which is a third tone, as a first), as well as the name in Chinese characters (hanzi): Officially it is 阜锦高速公路, but I refer to it as 富金高速公路 (富金 is the Chinese name for a certain Austrian village , so it would be Fu**ing expressway).


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

mingrady said:


> Does anyone have China's expressway traffic stats?
> 
> I would assume most expressways don't have much traffic because pretty much all of them are toll charging and in fact quite expensive; And because of low traffic volume, they are losing money. So we have a vicious cycle.
> 
> I think at this point, the government doesn't even care about profitability. The overriding priority seems to be build, build, and build; more bridges, more tunnels and expressway everywhere.
> 
> I am sure there is a reason behind all these rush to build. Has Chinese government spelled it out for the public?


I have traveled throughout China on the expressways and I can tell you it's always a lot of traffic on them. One time it was jam packed late at night up in the mountains between Chengdu and Chongqing!

Lots of traffic on China's expressways I can tell you.


----------



## tjrgx

*Highway to prosperity: 130,000 km of highways in China*






China now has the world's largest highway system, with more than 130,000 kilometers of roads, according to an official census on the country's expressways. That is long enough to take you on a road trip around the globe more than three times. The highways contribute a lot to the regional economy.


----------



## VoltAmps

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> I have traveled throughout China on the expressways and I can tell you it's always a lot of traffic on them. One time it was jam packed late at night up in the mountains between Chengdu and Chongqing!
> 
> Lots of traffic on China's expressways I can tell you.


Every time I see a photo of a Chinese expressway it's always deserted


----------



## tjrgx

*828 km-long highway along Yellow River opens to traffic in Shaanxi, China*






XI'AN, Aug. 28 (Xinhua) -- A new highway along the Yellow River in northwest China's Shaanxi Province opened to traffic on Monday.

The north-south highway which starts in the city of Yulin and ends in Weinan travels 828.5 km along the west bank of the Yellow River.

At cost of 6.9 billion yuan (1 billion U.S. dollars), the highway across 12 districts and counties will benefit more than 2 million people.

The highway links several tourist destinations in Shaanxi including the Hukou Waterfall and Mount Huashan, one of China's five sacred mountains.

The highway also links nine expressways, 13 major highways and 80 country roads, said Feng Xining, director of the Shaanxi provincial transport department.


----------



## CNGL

So I was taking a look at the Middle of Nowhere expressway proper (G7 Beijing-Xinjiang expressway, or "Middle of Nowhere expressway" as I know all of it, between Linhe/Bayannur and Hami) and found quite extreme gaps between exits. There are at least two 100+ km gaps: 145 km just East of Ejin banner, and 114 km between the Westernmost exit in Inner Mongolia and Mazongshan in Gansu. At first I thought there were no exits between Wuliji Sumu (the S312/S218 junction) and Ejin banner (If true it would have been 316 km without exits), but then I found two other exits.

BTW, I though Chrome would be unable to load Chinese pages since Google is blocked there, but this is not the case.


----------



## Tom_Green

I wish Chinese could speak better Englisch so i would make a road trip though that country. The scenery looks more interesting than in the USA.


----------



## tjrgx

*Expressway in Guizhou Province*


----------



## tjrgx

*Highway connecting all counties in S. China's Xiangxi Prefecture officially opens to traffic*

The highway from Yongshun County to Jishou County was open to traffic on Sept 15, 2017, meaning that all counties in the Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture in south China’s Hunan province have been connected by highway. The construction section from Yongshun to Jishou is the hardest project in the province. The section is 84.5 kilometers in length.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S99 Yongji Expressway*

^^ Photos:


----------



## tjrgx

*China Expressway:Beijing to Ürümqi(G7)*


----------



## tjrgx

*4,000 meters above sea level! Highway construction starts in Tibet*






A six-lane highway, linking Lhasa and Nagqu, started construction in SW China's Tibet. With an elevation of 4,000 meters above sea level, the first grade highway is expected to complete by the end of 2019.


----------



## oliver999

huha expressway


----------



## Hidden Dragon

VoltAmps said:


> Every time I see a photo of a Chinese expressway it's always deserted


Even if they are empty, it's still much better than spending trillions of dollars on destroying other countries.


----------



## xrtn2

Hidden Dragon said:


> Even if they are empty, it's still much better than spending trillions of dollars on destroying other countries.


opcorn:


----------



## lawdefender

ChrisZwolle said:


> I have not yet found any official / unofficial data of the 31/12/2016 length of the Chinese expressway network, other than 'around 130,000 km'.
> 
> However several provinces posted their end-of-year expressway totals;
> 
> * Guangdong: 7673 km
> * Guanxi: 4656 km
> * Guizhou: 5433 km
> * Jiangxi: 5908 km
> * Shaanxi: 5279 km
> * Shandong: 5710 km


https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/广东高速公路

Guangdong Expressway is an important transportation network system in southern China. Guangdong Province, the first highway is built in 1989, the opening of the Guangfo Expressway, the province's highway in 2009 opened 4100 km mileage, in 2010 reached 5,000 km in 2012 opening mileage reached 5500 km [1], 2013 Traffic mileage of 5700 km [2]. Guangdong since 2013 to carry out the construction of the General Assembly since the highway, the highway mileage in 2014 exceeded 6,000 km, ranking first in the country; 2015, the highway mileage reached 7018 km, continue to maintain the country first, as soon as possible to achieve county Through the highway target. In 2016, Guangdong Province, highway construction plans to complete the investment of 85 billion yuan, new projects 15 782 km, to promote the construction of 3583 km project, built nine projects opened 716 km. [3]. November 23, 2015, the Guangdong Provincial People 's Government on the issuance of Guangdong Province Expressway 2015 to 2017 construction plans and long - term planning notice. According to the plan, by 2020, Guangdong Province, the highway mileage to reach 11,000 km。


----------



## lawdefender

Guangdong Province first Expressway Guang-Fo Expressway ( 15.7km)

Opened in 1989


----------



## Pansori

lawdefender said:


> Guangdong Province first Expressway Guang-Fo Expressway ( 15.7km)
> 
> Opened in 1989
> 
> http://www.gdwh.com.cn/uploadfile/oldpic/uploadfile/201111/20111122043509579.jpg


Would love to see more photos from the early days (up until late 90s) of Chinese expressways.


----------



## lawdefender

http://news.xinhuanet.com/politics/2017-01/10/c_129440197.htm

According to the Traffic Management Bureau statistics, by the end of 2016, the total number of national motor vehicle reached 290 million, in which there are 194 million passenger cars; drivers with motor vehicle license reached 310 million.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Guangxi*

135 kilometers of expressway will open to traffic on 26 October in Guangxi. It is part of two routes; G65 Baomao Expressway and G76 Xiarong Expressway.

It runs from Guilin to the Guizhou border west of Sanjiang. This section is 134 kilometers long and is part of G76 Xiamen - Chengdu (Xiarong) Expressway. However, it is mostly also a part of G65 Baotou - Maoming (Baomao) Expressway between Guilin and the Hunan border near Sanjiang. 

In addition, the southernmost section of G65 in Hunan, which was completed in 2013, will also open to traffic from the Longcheng exit to the Guangxi border (21 km). Also, the easternmost section of G76 in Guizhou, which was completed in 2011, will open to traffic from Shuikou to the Guangxi border (11 km).

That means a grand total of 134 + 1 + 21 + 11 km = 167 kilometers of expressway will open in the mountains of northeastern Guangxi and adjoining provinces.


----------



## tjrgx

*Guilin-Sanjiang highway put into operation*

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-10/26/c_136707598.htm









^^Aerial photo taken on Oct. 26, 2017 shows the Guilin-Sanjiang highway in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. The Guilin-Sanjiang highway, measuring 135 kilometers and linking Guilin City and Sanjiang Dong Autonomous County in Liuzhou City, was put into operation on Thursday. (Xinhua/Li Shuhou)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ That is the same expressway as in my post above. 

It is common in China that long, cross-country expressways also have names for individual segments. Guisan Expressway (Guilin - Sanjiang) is a part of Xiarong Expressway (Xiamen - Chengdu).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Guizhou*

Guizhou expressways


----------



## Jiangwho

Amazing landscape/Highways


----------



## CNGL

Okay, I'll try to do some series about the China National Highways (Gxxx). I've been reading deciphering about them lately. However I have little to no time now, so I don't know if I'll get to do all of it, especially considering the number of national highways (200) and the extent of China.

*Shanghai*
This is easy. The only subdivision without designations in the G5xx series (connectors). The previously existing highways are:
G204: Coming from Yantai, enters Shanghai through Jiading and forms the Shanghai-Yixing highway. It ends near the West Railway Station.
G312: Starts in Putuo, in Shanghai forms the Caoyang-Anting highway. After exiting Shanghai through Anting it runs all they way to Khorgas at the Kazakh border.
G318: Starts South of Hongqiao airport, in Shanghai forms the Shanghai-Qingpu-Pingwang highway. After exiting Shanghai past Qingpu it runs all the way to Zhangmu at the Nepalese border. Currently is the longest national highway, but will lose that title to G219.
G320: Starts near the South Railway Station. The first section is the Shanghai-Minhang highway alongside metro lines 1 and 5, then follows a zig-zagging route through Songjiang and Jinshan. After exiting Shanghai it runs all the way to Ruili at the Burmese border.

The 2013 plan added two more roads to the city.
G228: The Chinese Coastal Highway, the only national highway transiting Shanghai. Coming from the North Korean border at Dandong, it will provide a Second Jiangsu-Chongming link at the Western end of the island near Haimen and then run the length of the island. Back in the mainland (co-signed with G40 Shanghai-Shaanxi expressway), it will cross Pudong along S222, then turn along the shore of Hangzhou Bay. After crossing Jinshan it exits to Zhejiang en route to the Vietnamese border at Dongxing. Too bad none of the highways ending in Shanghai will be extended to meet G228 (I could be wrong).
G346: Starts near Shanghai Railway Station, I'm only sure it will cross Baoshan district but I don't know if along S106 (metro line 7) or S107 (metro line 1). After exiting Shanghai it will run to Ankang, Shaanxi.


----------



## VoltAmps

https://m.liveleak.com/view?i=5b1_1509916264

Interesting video about power lines in the middle of the road. China may have some new shiny highways, but at a municipal level the country has a long long way to go in terms of road infrastructure


----------



## kostas97

No ground to build on?? No problem, build elevated motorways.....welcome to China (this comment is no ironic, the Chinese seem to be experts in this and congrats to them)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G0615 Dema Expressway*

A 389 kilometer section of expressway opened to traffic in Qinghai province today. It is another 'extreme terrain' expressway, the average altitude is 4000 meters and it runs almost right along a glacier of a 6200 meter high mountain. Unfortunately I could not find a photo of that section. Satellite imagery in that area is very spotty, but I could find the general alignment:










It is part of G0615: Delingha - Ma'erkang Expressway.


----------



## lawdefender

G0615 Expressway


----------



## tigerleapgorge

*Amnye Machen 阿尼玛卿山 to Nianbaoyuze 年宝玉则*



ChrisZwolle said:


> It is part of G0615: Delingha - Ma'erkang Expressway.



That white mountain on the upper left is Amnye Machen 阿尼玛卿山.
The cluster of mountains on the bottom right is Nianbaoyuze 年宝玉则. 
Both are trekking destinations. 
Not sure on the general economic viability through since the population density is extremely low.​


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The expressway runs through the Golog Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture. It has a population density of 1.8 per km².


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ This expressway has a 9 kilometer long tunnel at 4400 meters altitude, according to this article: http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1075124.shtml

_The Huashixia-Jiuzhi highway opens to traffic in northwest China's Qinghai Province, on November 13, 2017. It has the world's highest tunnel that runs through unstable rocks. The tunnel, 4,400 meters above the sea level and 9,065 meters long, is a part of the highway linking Qinghai with northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region and southwest China's Sichuan Province. _

I think the tunnel is somewhere in this area: https://www.google.com/maps/dir/34....2,99.4145207,32617m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!4m1!3e0

It's the only region with terrain around 4400 m and other parts of the alignment don't have tunnels over 5 km. However this is also the only part of the area where satellite imagery is extremely low resolution, you cannot see any expressway or tunnel portals in that area. It would run through the foot of 6282 m high Dradullungshog, which has glaciers going down to about 4400 m in the expressway area.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Taihang Mountains Expressway*

There is a 651 kilometer north-south expressway under construction through the Taihang Mountains in western Hebei province. It will be completed in 2018, much of the alignment is visible in Google Earth.

It runs through the length of the Taihang Mountains (Taihangshan). Several sections run across existing expressways, including G18, S10, S52 and S71. About 200 kilometers of the route already exists and will overlap.

I couldn't find the number of this expressway, Baike suggests that it is a national expressway.


----------



## italystf

ChrisZwolle said:


> The expressway runs through the Golog Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture. It has a population density of 1.8 per km².


That would be like building a motorway across Lapland, the Australian outback or Yukon territory.
In most of the world, except China and the USA, even major routes across such unpopulated territories are simply 1+1 roads.


----------



## lawdefender

Chinese City Expressway Interchanges

http://gd.people.com.cn/n2/2016/1010/c123932-29115672-5.html


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## General Huo

Breathtaking view! Watch the most beautiful expressway in Tibet


----------



## tjrgx

*Aerial photos of expressway in China's Guangxi*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-12/21/c_136843287.htm













































^^Photo taken on Dec. 21, 2017 shows an overpass of Lanzhou-Haikou expressway in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Dec. 21, 2017. According to the 13th five-year plan of Guangxi, expressway mileage in Guangxi will reach 7,000 kilometers. (Xinhua/Lu Boan) 














































^^Photo taken on Dec. 21, 2017 shows San'an Bridge of Nanning-Beihai expressway and Nanning-Beihai railway in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Dec. 21, 2017.(Xinhua/Lu Boan)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G6511 Wuliu Expressway, Guangxi*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *22 December 2017*
> 
> The entire 219 kilometer G6511 Wuzhou - Liuzhou (Wuliu) Expressway opened to traffic in Guangxi, China.
> 
> http://www.chinanews.com/cj/2017/12-22/8407104.shtml


It looks cool:


----------



## General Huo

China has its first "transparent concrete" solar road ready and wireless charging for electric cars


New Technology
Published on Dec 21, 2017
SUBSCRIBE 63
SUBSCRIBE SUBSCRIBED UNSUBSCRIBE
This new solar road has been installed on a two-kilometer stretch of the Jinan City Expressway, in Jinan City. One of its strengths is that it uses, for the first time, transparent concrete, which, say those responsible for the work, has almost the same structural properties as conventional asphalt. 

The road is formed by three layers. The upper one is the aforementioned concrete that serves to offer sufficient friction to the vehicles and, in passing, protect the second layer. Said central layer consists of solar panels with a coating capable of supporting the weight of a medium-sized truck. Lastly, the third layer has been created to separate and protect the panels from the wet ground below, in addition to where the connections and wiring are located. it is concluded and only the connection to the electricity grid is pending, which is said to be in the future with batteries to store the generated energy. It is planned to connect the road towards the beginning of 2018 to start operations.
Category
People & Blogs
License
Standard YouTube License


----------



## tjrgx

*New highway linking Chongqing and Hubei opens to traffic*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-12/26/c_136853564.htm









^^Aerial photo taken on Dec. 26, 2017 shows Fengziwan bridge of the Wanzhou-Lichuan highway. The highway, linking Wanzhou District of southwest China's Chongqing and Lichuan City of central China's Hubei Province, opened to traffic on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I came across a Chinese article that said that the end-of-the-year expressway mileage would end up around 136,000 km. That is 'only' 5,000 kilometers more than 31 December 2016. 

It seems that there won't be a crazy amount of expressway openings compared to a few years ago, when they opened more than 5,000 kilometers in December alone. From 18-31 December 2015 they opened 4,800 kilometers of expressway. It seems this year won't be as crazy. 

So far I've found some 450 km of expressway that will open in Guangdong tomorrow (28 December), but other provinces open only 1 or 2 sections and some none at all as far as the news reports go. 

But maybe we'll be surprised. There is still large-scale construction of expressways in China, but it appears that the pace has let down somewhat compared to 2010-2015. Of course, 130,000 km is already a gigantic network, but apparently the plans go up to 180,000 kms or so.


----------



## General Huo

How many km of new expressway are built in 2017 in other part of world?



ChrisZwolle said:


> I came across a Chinese article that said that the end-of-the-year expressway mileage would end up around 136,000 km. That is 'only' 5,000 kilometers more than 31 December 2016.
> 
> It seems that there won't be a crazy amount of expressway openings compared to a few years ago, when they opened more than 5,000 kilometers in December alone. From 18-31 December 2015 they opened 4,800 kilometers of expressway. It seems this year won't be as crazy.
> 
> So far I've found some 450 km of expressway that will open in Guangdong tomorrow (28 December), but other provinces open only 1 or 2 sections and some none at all as far as the news reports go.
> 
> But maybe we'll be surprised. There is still large-scale construction of expressways in China, but it appears that the pace has let down somewhat compared to 2010-2015. Of course, 130,000 km is already a gigantic network, but apparently the plans go up to 180,000 kms or so.


----------



## Pansori

My guess would be 400-500km?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Zhuankou Yangtze River Bridge*

The Zhuankou Yangtze River Bridge (沌口长江大桥) in Wuhan opened to traffic today. It is a large cable-stayed bridge on the 4th Ring Road of Wuhan, located on the west side of Wuhan. It has a 760 meter span, making it a top 15 span for cable-stayed bridges in the world. It is an eight lane bridge, making it one of the widest across the Yangtze.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G85 Yinkun Expressway, Shaanxi*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *28 December 2017*
> 
> An 88 kilometer section of G85 Yinchuan - Kunming (Yinkun) Expressway opens to traffic in Shaanxi Province. It is located in the Qinling Mountains, between Pingkangzhen and Hanzhong. It runs through a narrow river valley and includes 3 tunnels over 5 kilometers in length.
> 
> http://www.xinhuanet.com/local/2017-12/28/c_1122181320.htm





















http://www.sn.xinhuanet.com/2017-12/28/c_1122181718.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G4218 Yaye Expressway, Sichuan*

The easternmost 95 kilometer section of G4218 Ya'an - Kargilik (Yaye) Expressway will enter 'trial operation' between Ya'an and Luding on 31 December. 

This section includes the 13,459 meter long Erlangshan Tunnel, but not the Dadu River Bridge. Google Earth has just released new satellite images of the Luding area dated 5 November 2017. 





































http://sichuan.scol.com.cn/ggxw/201712/56053613.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G4203 Chengdu Third Ring Expressway, Sichuan*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *28 December 2017*
> 
> The first 126 kilometer segment of the Third Ring Expressway of Chengdu, also known as the Chengdu Economic Zone Ring Expressway, opened to traffic in Sichuan province. It is the southern segment, from G5 at Pujiang to G5013 at Jianyang.
> 
> The expressway is part of a 459 kilometer ring road around Chengdu, connecting a string of cities that are located 50 kilometers outside of Chengdu.
> 
> http://sichuan.scol.com.cn/ggxw/201712/56053423.html


----------



## tjrgx

*Bandaojing Overpass put into operation in Jinan City, east China*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-12/28/c_136857623.htm










^^Photo taken on Dec. 28 shows the Bandaojing Overpass in Jinan City, east China's Shandong Province. The overpass with the height of 24 meters is the largest one in Jinan City, covering an area of 31.9 hectares. It went into operation on Thursday. (Xinhua/Xu Suhui)


----------



## General Huo

Yanru Expression south section opens


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G59 Hubei Expressway*

The Yunbao Bridge across the Huang He on the Shanxi / Henan border. It was planned for completion 'at the end of the year', but I could not find an exact opening date. It's located south of Yuncheng, Shanxi. It is part of the G59 Hohhot - Beihai Expressway.


----------



## CNGL

Yup, the Yunbao or as I know it the "Shaanxi" bridge as much like the province it lies West of Shaanzhou, Henan. I was wondering if they were building it, but now it's clear the bridge is nearing completion (if not already completed).


ChrisZwolle said:


> *28 December 2017*
> 
> The first 126 kilometer segment of the Third Ring Expressway of Chengdu, also known as the Chengdu Economic Zone Ring Expressway, opened to traffic in Sichuan province. It is the southern segment, from G5 at Pujiang to G5013 at Jianyang.
> 
> The expressway is part of a 459 kilometer ring road around Chengdu, connecting a string of cities that are located 50 kilometers outside of Chengdu.
> 
> http://sichuan.scol.com.cn/ggxw/201712/56053423.html


Recently I found the Second and Third Chengdu Ring Expressways aren't numbered G4202 and G4203 but S2A and S3A respectively. The latter has (will have, actually) a gap between Deyang and Dujiangyan where it's known as G0511, so I already knew there was no way the Third Ring would be G4203 (otherwise the Deyang-Dujiangyan section wouldn't be G0511).


----------



## General Huo

Ya'an-Luding section of YaKang expressway is going to open for trial by the end of year. The 95 km section has 17 tunnels, 74 bridges, about 70% of this section. Erlangshan Tunnel is 13.4km long.









日前，四川省交通运输厅发布消息称，雅康高速公路雅（安）至泸（定）段将在12月31日下午18时试通车运行，四川藏区将结束不通高速公路的历史。图为12月28日，建在半山的雅康高速泸定段。 中新社记者 刘忠俊 摄









图为12月28日，雅康高速与京昆高速雅西段的枢纽互通立交。 中新社记者 刘忠俊 摄









雅康高速大仁烟路段因山体垮塌恢复重建段。 中新社记者 刘忠俊 摄









12月29日，雅康高速二郎山特长隧道内设立的防疲劳灯光带，该灯带由4万只LED组成。 中新社记者 刘忠俊 摄









12月28日，雅康高速天全隧道口的熊猫雕塑。 中新社记者 刘忠俊 摄


----------



## General Huo

Jingxi to Napo Expressway航拍靖那高速公路







Chinese bridge
Published on Dec 30, 2017

Jingxi to Napo expressway located in Guangxi province,from Jingxi county to Napo county,not far from Vietnam border.Opened in 2016, it is one of the most beautiful highway in the world.
Expressway in China:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...
靖那高速公路位于广西省南部，临近越南边境，从靖西县到那坡县。是世界最美公路之一，2016年通车：
https://baike.baidu.com/item/%E9%9D%9...
http://www.sohu.com/a/127887506_383592


----------



## Orion602

These new highways are breathtaking.


----------



## keber

General Huo said:


> Ya'an-Luding section of YaKang expressway is going to open for trial by the end of year.


First picture is taken here where this section ends:
https://www.google.com/maps/@29.9578454,102.2263682,2451m/data=!3m1!1e3
which is right after Erlangshan Tunnel, I believe. It looks amazing already with (as I see) really complicated geology and those are just first 100 km of new expressway. I really look forward to follow its construction.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep, it will open from Ya'an right to that interchange. The bridge isn't finished yet. And I don't know how they will run the expressway west of that bridge to Kangding as there is a massive mountain range (highest point 6070 m). A tunnel straight through the mountains would be approximately 21 kilometers long. Earlier reports noted a 'tunnel group', which suggests a route closer to G318. Either way, it will be spectacular.


----------



## keber

There is also a considerable altitude gain after the bridge, about 900 m to Kangding and then another 1000 m right after that town. Gaining altitude is necessary as terrain after Kangding lies over 3500 m high.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Garze is an autonomous prefecture. The town of Garze is not anywhere near this project (some 350 km to the northwest). Google Earth labels a Garze near Kangding, but the real Garze is along G317, 370 km by road from Kangding. 

The Garzê Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture is very large, almost as big as Hungary and Austria combined.


----------



## General Huo

There are a group of 9 tunnels from Luding to Kangding. They are under construction right now. It seems from news most of tunnels broke through this year.


https://baike.baidu.com/item/雅康高速公路/13024999?fromtitle=雅康高速&fromid=8170185

泸康段隧道群
多举措破解“上得去、下得来”难题
雅康高速甘孜段线路沿大渡河西岸山腰展线升坡，长达28.7公里的隧道群穿越大坪山、横跨冷竹关沟，进入大杠山，沿瓦斯沟右岸连续升坡到小天都隧道出口，共计9座隧道。隧道进出口多位于“V型山谷”两侧，9座隧道共36个主线作业面，能通过施工便道直接到达主线洞口位置的仅有座沙湾、小马厂进口及小天都出口。为确保工程进度，共修建了10条长46公里的横向便道、4条共3公里长的隧道支洞。目前已形成18处作业面。其中，工程难度尤为艰巨的喇嘛寺隧道、大杠山隧道、日地1#隧道与大河沟隧道都通过修建支洞进入主线施工，支洞口与国道318线高差达300至500余米。
隧道群施工，具有材料上拉难、弃渣下运险，施工场地狭小的特点。为解决“上得去、下得来”的问题，业主、设计、施工及监理四方根据现场实际，调整了便道建设方案，采用多修挡防，平衡便道开挖的弃土，局部加宽车道，解决上下行车辆错车。为解决弃渣下运险的问题，与地方交通、安监部门专题研究便道运输管理方案，注重对“人”和“车”的管理；为解决施工场地狭小的问题，雅康高速公路的建设者充分论证、精细调整，在高海拔山区，充分利用地质地形条件，按照“功能不减、灵活布置”的原则，修建了标准化的施工场站。


----------



## keber

I see, then I mean Kangding instead of Garze - Google is to blame.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> Garze is an autonomous prefecture. The town of Garze is not anywhere near this project (some 350 km to the northwest). Google Earth labels a Garze near Kangding, but the real Garze is along G317, 370 km by road from Kangding.
> 
> The Garzê Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture is very large, almost as big as Hungary and Austria combined.


Yup, they label Garze/Ganzi near Kangding because Kangding is the seat of Garze Tibetan/Ganzi Zangzu, and in China county seats get referred to with the county's name (or autonomous prefecture in this case).


----------



## tjrgx

*Sichuan to Tibet expressway's east section——Ya'an to Luding section opened in 2017,12,31*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Guizun Expressway, Guizhou*

The new six lane Guiyang - Zunyi Expressway in Guizhou province will open to traffic on 2 January.


----------



## tjrgx

*New expressway opens to traffic in SW China*






New expressway opens to traffic in Guilin, a Chinese city known for its "peerless beauty." The road is expected to boost tourism and further facilitate trade with ASEAN countries


----------



## tjrgx

*All 21 cities or prefectures in Sichuan connected with express highway*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-12/31/c_136863308_2.htm









^^Aerial photo taken on Dec. 29, 2017 shows interchanges in Tianquan County on Ya'an-Kangding express highway in southwest China's Sichuan Province. The Caoba to Luding section of Ya'an-Kangding express highway was integrated into the highway network and began its trail operation on Sunday, which means all the 21 cities or prefectures in Sichuan are now connected with express highway. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)









^^Aerial photo taken on Dec. 30, 2017 shows the terminal interchanges in Duiyan Town of Ya'an City on Ya'an-Kangding express highway in southwest China's Sichuan Province. The Caoba to Luding section of Ya'an-Kangding express highway was integrated into the highway network and began its trail operation on Sunday, which means all the 21 cities or prefectures in Sichuan are now connected with express highway. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)









^^Aerial photo taken on Dec. 30, 2017 shows the Qingyi River grand bridge on Ya'an-Kangding express highway in southwest China's Sichuan Province. The Caoba to Luding section of Ya'an-Kangding express highway was integrated into the highway network and began its trail operation on Sunday, which means all the 21 cities or prefectures in Sichuan are now connected with express highway. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)









^^Aerial photo taken on Dec. 29, 2017 shows the Erlang Mountain tunnel entrance on Ya'an-Kangding express highway in southwest China's Sichuan Province. The Caoba to Luding section of Ya'an-Kangding express highway was integrated into the highway network and began its trail operation on Sunday, which means all the 21 cities or prefectures in Sichuan are now connected with express highway. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)









^^Aerial photo taken on Dec. 30, 2017 shows the terminal interchanges in Duigan Town of Ya'an City on Ya'an-Kangding express highway in southwest China's Sichuan Province. The Caoba to Luding section of Ya'an-Kangding express highway was integrated into the highway network and began its trail operation on Sunday, which means all the 21 cities or prefectures in Sichuan are now connected with express highway. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So far I've counted 1889 kilometers of expressway openings in the last two weeks of December.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Several provinces announced 'end of the year' expressway mileage;

* Anhui: 4673 km
* Chongqing: 3023 km
* Fujian: 5228 km
* Guangdong: 8338 km
* Guangxi: 5259 km
* Henan: 6523 km
* Hunan: 6400+ km
* Shaanxi: 5279 km
* Shandong: 5800 km
* Sichuan: 6820 km

The end of the year total would be around 136,000 kilometers of expressways. Some news reports also say that there will be another 5000 km of expressways to open during 2018.


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Chongqing*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *31 December 2017*
> 
> The 13 kilometer long Second Airport Expressway opened to traffic in Chongqing. It includes a large suspension bridge across the Yangtze and that famous 5-branch interchange in Chongqing. It is an eight lane expressway.
> 
> http://www.cqwb.com.cn/kxw/2017-12/31/content_387755831950850.htm


The Cuntan Yangtze River Bridge. It has a main span of 880 meters and is 110 meters high above the Yangtze: http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Cuntan_Yangtze_River_Bridge


----------



## Exethalion

What a unique suspension bridge design. Much nice than just another pair of drab concrete towers.


----------



## lawdefender

*2017, Chinese expressway length reached 136000 km.

2018, China will build 5000 km expressway. *

http://www.chinahighway.com/news/2017/1151520.php


----------



## lawdefender

*China's Expressway Development History:*


1. October 31, 1988, the first completed expressway in mainland China. Shanghai Jia Highway has four lanes, a total length of 20.4 km.

2. 1989, the opening of the expressway in mainland China was 271 kilometers.

3. 1994, the total length of expressways opened to traffic in mainland China reached 1603 kilometers.

4.1998, the total mileage of the expressway in mainland China reached 8733 kilometers.

5. In 2000, the opening of the expressway in mainland China reached 16,000 km.

6. In 2001, the mileage of expressways in mainland China reached 19,000 km, ranking No.2 in the world.

7. In 2004, the total mileage of the expressways in mainland China exceeded 34,200 kilometers.

8. In 2007, the total mileage of the expressways in mainland China exceeded 536,00 kilometers.

9. 2013, China's total expressway mileage reached 104,000 km, ranking No.1 in the world.

10. 2017, Chinese expressway length reached 136,000 km.

-------------------------------------

*1988 -2000, it took 12 years to reach 10000 km expressway length from zero.

2000-2013, it took 13 years to reach over 100,000 km from 10,000 km of expressway length.*

*2013-20??, how many years will it take to reach 200,000 km from 100,000 km of expressway length?*


----------



## tjrgx

*New highway linking Zunyi, Guiyang opens to traffic*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-01/03/c_136867874.htm









^^A vehicle runs on the new highway linking Zunyi and Guiyang of southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 2, 2018. The new highway, which will relieve the transportation pressure of the old Guiyang-Zunyi highway, opened to traffic on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Zhang Hui)













































^^Vehicles run on the Xianghuoyan Bridge of the new highway linking Zunyi and Guiyang of southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 2, 2018. The new highway, which will relieve the transportation pressure of the old Guiyang-Zunyi highway, opened to traffic on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Zhang Hui)


----------



## General Huo

A newly built expressway


----------



## sponge_bob

I asked before but I would love to see a dedicated thread just for Chinas Mountain Motorways alone. China opened around 1000km on the Tibetan Plateau alone last year, these are all above 4000m, and a lot of the work to get from the plains up to 4000m like in Western Sichuan or in Yunnan or Qinghai is simply breathtaking and will never be repeated anywhere else in the world. 

So any chance of a thread for Sichuan/Yunnan/Qinghai and Tibet provinces only???? Please??


----------



## sponge_bob

Meanwhile on the flat bit of China.

The important north south G107 expressway ( Beijing-Shenzen) is to get a new alignment where it crosses the Yellow (Yalu) River. My understanding is that the Guandu Yellow River Bridge is all elevated on piers rather than embankments and 32km long in total, to open next year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ G107 is a trunk road, the expressway is numbered G4. It appears like a similar bypass as G4 at Shijiazhuang.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ChrisZwolle said:


> It appears like a similar bypass as G4 at Shijiazhuang.


I took a closer look at it doesn't appear to be a G4 bypass, but a route that goes slightly southeast to Zhoukou.

Here is the G4 / G30 interchange at Zhengzhou. The longest ramps are 2 kilometers long! Both expressways have eight lanes.


----------



## tjrgx

*Taihang mountain expressway to be finished in 2018*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-01/12/c_136891407.htm









^^Workers work at a construction site of Taihang mountain expressway in north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 12, 2018. The 680-km highway linking Mentougou of Beijing and Linzhou of central China's Henan Province is expected to be finished in 2018. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G56 Dongting Lake Bridge*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *1 February 2018*
> 
> The final 15 kilometer missing link of G56 Hangzhou - Ruili Expressway in Hunan province opened to traffic today. It runs near Yueyang and crosses the Dongting Lake with a massive suspension bridge. The new Dongting Lake Bridge has a main span of 1,480 meters and is a top 10 suspension bridge in the world.
> 
> http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-02/01/c_136942595.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G4218 Yaye Expressway, Sichuan*

4 month progress on the Daduhe River Bridge near Luding.

28 September:









6 February:


----------



## CNGL

There's one reason I call it the Dadu river: 河 _Hé_ means "river", and so you said "Dadu river river".

Anyway, having seen how fast they build other things I'm not surprised they built the deck in four months.


----------



## hammersklavier

sponge_bob said:


> Meanwhile on the flat bit of China.
> 
> The important north south G107 expressway ( Beijing-Shenzen) is to get a new alignment where it crosses the Yellow (Yalu) River. My understanding is that the Guandu Yellow River Bridge is all elevated on piers rather than embankments and 32km long in total, to open next year.


Just as a point of fact: The Yellow and Yalu are completely different rivers.


----------



## tjrgx

*The second expressway in Tibet*






The second is Tsetang to Gonggar airport expressway, from Tsetang city to Gonggar airport

length 89.97km, speed limit 100km/h,opened in 2017.12.08


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've read about that expressway in Tibet, it appears to have slightly lower design standards than in Eastern China. I'm not sure if it has any number attached to it.


----------



## lawdefender

* By the end of 2017, the total length of China's expressway network reached 136,000 kilometers, the world's largest expressway system by length。*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expressways_of_China


----------



## vespafrederic

*Driving in China*

Just a quick question. Is it possible to rent a car in China and drive by yourself with a valid driver's license issued in the EU?


----------



## italystf

vespafrederic said:


> Just a quick question. Is it possible to rent a car in China and drive by yourself with a valid driver's license issued in the EU?


It was discussed many times on SSC, aparently foreigners need to get a local permit to be allowed to drive in PRC, though I don't know further details.


----------



## General Huo

Yaan-Xichang Expressway wandering among mountains


----------



## General Huo

Xiamen Shaxian Expressway


----------



## General Huo

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've read about that expressway in Tibet, it appears to have slightly lower design standards than in Eastern China. I'm not sure if it has any number attached to it.


I don't think so. Actually there are only two expressways built so far in Tibet. All other are officially called high grade or 1st grade high way, which is lower standards than true expressway. However many people mistaken them as expressway.

However, one features that is unique in Tibet is that there is no toll in Tibet, including all expressways and highways. In all other provinces almost every expressway and high grade highway are tolled.


----------



## General Huo

Only two expressways in Tibet.

1. Lasa- Gongga expressway, 37.8 km






















































2. Rigaze Airport Expressway, 40.404km


















Zedang-Gongga High Grade Highway, 89.87km



























Lasa-Linzhi High Grade Higheway, 400km


----------



## General Huo

Yaan-Xichang Expressway


----------



## General Huo

Expressway in Zhejiang


----------



## General Huo

独库公路巴音布鲁克段，摄影师@阿杜


----------



## General Huo

独库公路巴音布鲁克段，摄影师@许先强


----------



## General Huo

独库公路大龙池段，摄影师@阿杜


----------



## General Huo

G219，摄影师@阿杜


----------



## General Huo

G219阿里地区日土县的运输军车队，摄影师@张伊华


----------



## General Huo

G219班公错附近的五彩山峰，前晚刚落下新雪的山峰呈现白色，日落阳光照耀下遍布枯草的山峰呈现亮黄色，没有阳光直射的山峰呈现暗黄色。摄影师@许先强


----------



## General Huo

G219国道班公错湖边，摄影师@姜曦


----------



## General Huo

G22青岛胶州湾跨海大桥，摄影师@孟涛


----------



## General Huo

G22甘肃庆阳段，摄影师@曹学栋


----------



## General Huo

G30与明代长城，摄影师@吴玮


----------



## General Huo

G30果子沟大桥，摄影师@杨文忠


----------



## General Huo

G30赛果高速段，摄影师@杨中华


----------



## General Huo

G50巴东县四渡河大桥，一场春雨过后，云遮雾罩。摄影师@文林


----------



## General Huo

G50沪渝高速四渡河大桥，摄影师@在远方的阿伦


----------



## General Huo

G314红其拉甫达坂，摄影师@许先强


----------



## General Huo

中巴公路红其拉甫国门，摄影师@叶金


----------



## General Huo

G315水上雅丹附近，摄影师@张林阳


----------



## General Huo

G315，摄影师@姜鸿


----------



## General Huo

折多山垭口俯瞰G318，摄影师@陆雨春


----------



## General Huo

G318国道通往樟木口岸的路，山峰为希夏邦马峰，摄影师@雁海


----------



## General Huo

G318海子山与姊妹湖，摄影师@王原


----------



## General Huo

郭亮村挂壁公路，摄影师@董建军


----------



## General Huo

浙江宁海白溪水库石壁上的公路，摄影师@潘劲草


----------



## General Huo

南香格里拉虎跳峡东环线公路，摄影师@卢文


----------



## General Huo

北京房山红井路，摄影师@钟永君


----------



## General Huo

敦煌魔鬼城的景区道路，摄影师@赵振昊


----------



## General Huo

中哈边境公路和布克赛尔至吉木乃，摄影师@许先强


----------



## General Huo

新疆安集海大峡谷公路，摄影师@赵来清


----------



## General Huo

塔莎公路，塔什库尔干河，摄影师@许先强


----------



## General Huo

西藏省道S307羊卓雍错，摄影师@阿杜


----------



## General Huo

拍摄于内蒙古根河，摄影师@李程光


----------



## General Huo

西藏林芝桃花沟之路，摄影师@葛宏军


----------



## General Huo

浙江遂昌车前村，摄影师@章鸣


----------



## General Huo

土路上的孤独骑士，新疆32团靠近孔雀河岸边，摄影师@秦川


----------



## General Huo

宁波东钱湖福泉山，摄影师@袁勇


----------



## General Huo

重庆省道S104山王坪生态林场，摄影师@张坤琨


----------



## General Huo

黑龙江抚远县勤得利额图山，摄影师@钟永君


----------



## General Huo

广东佛山西樵山风景区的盘山路，摄影师@郭冀华


----------



## General Huo

西藏定日县珠峰路，摄影师@姜曦


----------



## General Huo

黑卡达坂，摄影师@许先强


----------



## General Huo

广州市新光大桥，摄影师@姚朝辉


----------



## General Huo

浙江建德桥溪大桥，摄影师@袁勇


----------



## General Huo

陕西紫阳大米溪钢梁桥，摄影师@刘忠意


----------



## General Huo

千岛湖大桥，摄影师@袁勇


----------



## General Huo

港珠澳大桥，摄影师@黄坤震


----------



## General Huo

墨脱：中国最后一个通公路的县，嘎隆拉隧道的贯通使得墨脱公路在大雪封山的季节仍可通车，从图中可以看出隧道上方的巨大雪量。摄影师@墨卿


----------



## General Huo

沪渝高速湖北恩施白果段与宜万铁路交汇处，摄影师@文林


----------



## General Huo

湖南娄怀高速三江特大桥云蒸霞蔚如仙境


----------



## General Huo

遵贵扩容工程的长滩河特大桥（1063m）和大坪子隧道（左幅1800m、右幅1785m）


----------



## General Huo

Shantou-Zhanjiang Expressway U/C, 

德庆西江特大桥 Deqing West Pearl River Bridge





















































































































虎山特大隧道 Hushan Tunnel


----------



## General Huo

Newly built Longlian Expressway


----------



## General Huo

Long-Ji Expressway in Hunan, built in Dec. 2017
吉高速与龙永高速合并称S99龙吉高速


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

interchange in Chongqing


----------



## General Huo

武靖高速巫水特大桥段


----------



## General Huo

Tianshui-Pingliang Expressway U/C. Set to open in 2020

天平高速秦安段项目建设正酣 有望2020年底全线通车


----------



## General Huo

Ba-Shan Expressway U/C. Set to open in 2018

Micangshan Tunnel, 13.8km


----------



## General Huo

Xishui-Jiangjin Expressway u/c


----------



## General Huo

Interchange in Xining city


----------



## General Huo

Shantou-Kunming expressway u/c in Qingyuan, Guangdong. Set to open in 2018


----------



## General Huo

Chongzuo to Jingxi Expressway Documentary崇靖高速公路建设纪实

Chongzuo to Jingxi Expressway located in Guangxi province


----------



## General Huo

China's longest underwater highway under construction

Construction of a tunnel has begun under Taihu Lake in east China's Jiangsu Province. It will be the longest and widest underwater highway tunnel in the country.


----------



## General Huo

Lijiang to Shangri-la expressway main project香丽高速公路控制性工程

Including Shangbuluo Bridge with 108m pier(former name Juejiping bridge with 180m pier,at last they reduce it's high),the longest tunnel in this expressway named Jinggeluo Tunnel,and underground exit west of Jinshajiang Bridge Hutiaoxi


----------



## General Huo

Shanxi Highway山西公路建设
Shanxi is a poor,inland province located in north China:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanxi 
from this video 09:48-09:57 we can see 13.63km long Xishan Tunnel's entrance:


----------



## General Huo

Ganhaizi Bridge in Ya'xi Expressway航拍雅西高速干海子大桥

Ganhaizi Bridge:
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/in...
N28.988677 E102.304729
Ganhaizi Bridge Playlist:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...
干海子大桥位于四川省石棉县和冕宁县交界的雅西高速公路最高段。当地是彝族聚居区，直到1950年代以前，还实行奴隶制，没有文字、没有高级宗教、社会以部落为单位。从未被中央王朝统治，任何外人经过此地都可能被抓为奴隶。从这段视频片尾能看到漂亮的旅游小镇，六十余年前还处在原始状态的彝族同胞已经过上新生活。


----------



## General Huo

Expressway in Guangxi 广西高速公路


----------



## General Huo

Xunhua to Longwuxia Expressway航拍循隆高速公路

Xunhua to Longwuxia expressway located in Xunhua county, Qinghai province


----------



## General Huo

Yangsigang Rapid Road opens. It will link to Yangsigang Yangtze River Bridge which is u/c
杨泗港快速通道四新段竣工投用


----------



## lawdefender

The Ministry of Transport issued the "Statistical Bulletin for the Development of the Transportation Industry in 2017"

http://politics.people.com.cn/n1/2018/0330/c1001-29899735.html


By the end of 2017

*the total mileage of railways nationwide has reached 127,000 kilometers, including 25,000 kilometers of high-speed railways;*

*4,757,500 kilometers of highway, including 135,500 kilometers of expressway;*

There are 27,578 berths; 229 civil aviation airports are certified.


----------



## General Huo

Changsha-Zhangjiajie Expressway during Qingming Holiday.


----------



## General Huo

Expressways around Quanzhou, Fujian


----------



## General Huo

Huaiyu Mountain Highway, Jiangxi
江西怀玉山公路


----------



## General Huo

Roads in Shanxi


----------



## General Huo

Lasa-Linzhi High-grade Highway

拉林高等级公路


----------



## Transhumanista

Are there any plans to connect Hainan and Guangdong via Highway and HSR? 

I think this may happen in the future considering the big announcement about Hainan as a pilot special free trade zone.


----------



## General Huo

Shantou-Zhanjiang Expressway U/C at Deqing













































Xijiang Bridge at Deqing U/C. main span 738 meters.
汕湛高速公路德庆西江特大桥


----------



## General Huo

Guangyuan West Interchange, Guangzhou


----------



## General Huo

Road interchanges in Heze city, Shandong


----------



## General Huo

City roads beautification by flowers in Xiamen


----------



## General Huo

Sports parks under city interchanges in Guiyang


----------



## General Huo

Huan-He Expressway u/c in Enshi, Hubei
宣鹤高速（湖北宣恩至鹤峰）


----------



## General Huo

Nanyanghe Bridge crossing Beijing-Bao Railroad successfully rotated to position. The bridge is part of Beijing Urumqi Expressway.


----------



## General Huo

Kaiping Ring road is u/c and set to open this year
开平东环、西环、北环东延一期力争今年建成通车

开平市环城公路项目全长27.1公里，分东、西、南、北环段，采用一级公路技术标准，设计时速80公里/小时，路基宽度48米，近期按双向六车道建设实施，远景按双向八车道规划控制，项目总投资约30亿元。



















South section opened to traffic in 2016









Donghuan Bridge
东环大桥全长1512m，跨越约600米宽的潭江河道，犹如盘龙出海，主桥采用独塔双索面斜拉桥设计，全桥62对斜拉索所用高强度钢丝达到14265根，主跨长180米，主塔高120米，塔柱融合了侨乡碉楼文化元素，寓意“盛世之门”的主塔在拉索的牵引下更彰显宏伟壮观、气势磅礴而不失古典优雅。如今，主桥的悬浇施工已到收尾阶段。




























West section



























North section


----------



## General Huo

Lhasa-Nagqu high grade highway u/c
西藏拉萨至那曲高等级公路 工程全线采用一级公路技术标准建设，设计时速100公里，为双向六车道。


----------



## sponge_bob

General Huo said:


> Lhasa-Nagqu high grade highway u/c


Will this become part of the G6 or is it a lower standard road?


----------



## General Huo

It is 1st grade highway (一级公路), in another words, it is not fully controlled access as expressway. However, it is 6-lane highway with speed limit to 100km/h, which is not sub-standard to a lot expressways. Given so little populated in Tibetan plateau, it is reasonable not to be fully controlled access highway for long distance, although there are some fly-overs and interchanges in major intersections or populated towns on this route.


----------



## sponge_bob

General Huo said:


> Given so little populated in Tibetan plateau, it is reasonable not to be fully controlled access highway for long distance, although there are some fly-overs and interchanges in major intersections or populated towns on this route.


100kph is good compared to what is there now, that is for sure, and a non access controlled highway is normally not tolled either which is a benefit in poorer areas.


----------



## General Huo

All roads, including fully controlled access expressways, are not tolled in Tibet, the only one in China.



sponge_bob said:


> 100kph is good compared to what is there now, that is for sure, and a non access controlled highway is normally not tolled either which is a benefit in poorer areas.


----------



## General Huo

Zhangjiakou-Chengde Expressway in Zhangjiakou are


----------



## General Huo

Simao-Xiaomengyang Expressway, Yunnan
思小高速公路起于思茅止于小勐养


----------



## General Huo

Hainan Central Expressway
海南中线高速公路海口至琼中段


----------



## ChrisZwolle

General Huo said:


> Simao-Xiaomengyang Expressway, Yunnan
> 思小高速公路起于思茅止于小勐养


This is G30 in Xinjiang


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> This is G30 in Xinjiang


Think you are correct, is that the Guozigou Bridge on the right?


----------



## General Huo

You are right.



ChrisZwolle said:


> This is G30 in Xinjiang


----------



## sponge_bob

Elsewhere. The Daduhe Bridge Xingkang in mid west Sichuan and the G4218 from west of the bridge to near Ya'an are now on OSM The bridge deck was only hung 2 months ago and this stretch is to enter service in 2018 between Ya'an and Yecheng (a few km west of the bridge)


----------



## General Huo

This is not Simao-Xiaomengyang Expressway either









It is part of Shuifu-Maliuwan Expressway linking Yunnan to Sichuan

螺旋隧道现身水麻高速公路

　　水（富）麻（柳湾）高速公路从伏龙口前行28公里加400米后，到达太平控制点。从太平到45公里加450米的凉风凹隧道进口，高差达658米。特别是地形狭窄的老堡山段，竖向高差72米，升坡十分困难。

　　困难面前，云南省交通规划设计研究院大胆选定“螺旋形”升坡展线的特殊设计方案，设计了全国第一座螺旋型展线隧道。为顺利升坡，水麻路沿老堡山山嘴螺旋式展线，盘旋而上，5次连续右转回头，于老堡山南腰螺旋交叠，然后转东南沿复兴河左岸前行。螺旋展线路段5525米，集中升坡88.91米，设分离式隧道一座，单洞长2332米；连拱隧道一座，单洞长840米；大桥6座，单幅长1951米；中桥一座，长65米。全部桥、隧均位于右偏螺旋曲线上，总转角达330度，从空中鸟瞰，形似一个巨大的希腊字母“α”。展线段有桥梁，有隧道，其中的老店子1号隧道是标志性工程。这座隧道位于右偏卵形曲线上，最小曲线半径只有254米，最大横坡7%，整个隧道总转角约155°。如此大转角的螺旋曲线和桥、隧相连，在全国高速公路设计中尚属首例，在世界高速公路史上也极为罕见。

　　这一设计，克服了地形高差集中的难题，有效避开岩堆、悬崖、危岩等不良地质，合理利用地形，不仅有利于水土保持、环境保护及运营安全与畅通，还降低了工程施工难度，节省投资1.14亿元，得到了国家交通运输部专家的赞同和认可，开创了我国山区高速公路特殊展线思路的先河，该项目被评为“建国60周年公路交通勘察设计经典工程”。随后，螺旋型展线隧道的设计思路先后在云南水富至绥江二级公路新安隧道、香格里拉至丽江高速公路园宝山隧道以及四川省雅安至攀枝花高速公路干海子隧道等多个工程中推广应用。


----------



## General Huo

An interchange in Guiyang
贵阳黔春路城市立交桥


----------



## General Huo

Interchange in Guangdong


----------



## tjrgx

*Aerial view of expressway, highway in central China's Hunan*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-04/22/c_137128916.htm









^^Aerial photo taken on April 22, 2018 shows the interchange of Baotou-Maoming expressway and Yongshun-Jishou highway in Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hunan Province. (Xinhua/Long Enze)


----------



## General Huo

Yellow River Bridge of Yuncheng-Lingbao Expressway u/c
　4月16日，运宝高速公路黄河大桥工程目前正加紧施工。运（山西运城）宝（河南灵宝）高速公路黄河大桥全长1690米，双向6车道，目前已完成总工程量的88％，预计今年10月通车。


----------



## General Huo

Liujing Yu River Bridge new bridge on Liuzhou-Nanjing Expressway set to open soon. It expends to 8 lanes in this section
六景郁江特大桥承载南宁往柳州方向车流，旧六景大桥承载柳州至南宁方向车流，形成双向八车道的通行条件，双桥并用将极大缓解柳南高速六景段的拥堵情况。


----------



## General Huo

Hezhou-Bama Expressway u/c
贺州至巴马高速公路（钟山至昭平段），起点位于桂林至梧州高速公路与贺州支线相交的同古互通，途经钟山、平乐、昭平三个县，终点位于昭平县县城附近，与贺州至巴马高速公路（昭平至蒙山段）相接。主线路线设计里程为54公里，设计速度100公里/小时；设计连接线两条，互通4处，服务区1处。概算总投资约58.26亿元。

项目合同工期：2016年10月~2020年6月，力争2019年年底建成通车。


----------



## General Huo

Taizhou Sea Shore Expressway will open soon
台州沿海高速南线


----------



## General Huo

Duyun-Kaili Rapid Highway u/c
都凯城市快速干道全长23公里，其中黔南州境内长11.53公里。这条城际快速干道双向10车道，设计时速60公里每小时。


----------



## General Huo

World longest expressway in desert
世界上最长的沙漠高速公路，全长2540公里，近500公里为无人区


----------



## General Huo

Expressway in Wangjiang, Anhui


----------



## CNGL

Nice to see there's some traffic on the Middle of Nowhere expressway. The sign on the second-to-last photo says Shanba (i.e. Hanggin Rear) 525 km and Linhe (i.e. Bayannur) 556 km, which places it some 50 km East of Dalaihubu (i.e. Ejin). I don't know what lies 98 km ahead, but they could have ommited it as there are no exits for 145 km if I measured correctly.


General Huo said:


> Yellow River Bridge of Yuncheng-Lingbao Expressway u/c
> 4月16日，运宝高速公路黄河大桥工程目前正加紧施工。运（山西运城）宝（河南灵宝）高速公路黄河大桥全长1690米，双向6车道，目前已完成总工程量的88％，预计今年10月通车。


I know this bridge as the Shaanxi bridge, owing to its location West of Shanzhou, much like the province .


----------



## General Huo

Changqing Interchange in Wuhan
新通车的武汉常青立交桥全景


----------



## General Huo

City Roads in Guangzhou full of flowers
航拍空中花廊 爱上冬日广州“春光”


----------



## General Huo

Dongchuan-Gele Expressway u/c in Yunnan
东格高速


----------



## General Huo

Jingdezhen-Wuyuan-Huangshan Expressway
景婺黄高速


----------



## General Huo

Nanjing 5th Yangtze River Bridge/Tunnel u/c. The TBM soon will start digging.
南京长江五桥隧道工程有序推进 9月份盾构机正式掘进


----------



## General Huo

Dali-Yongsheng Expressway phase I opens to traffic on April 28. This section is 56.8km, from Shangdeng village in Dali to Pianjiao Town in Yongsheng, Lijiang

大理至永胜高速公路一期工程建成通车 今天通车的一期工程全长56.8公里，项目起于大理市上登村，止于丽江永胜县片角镇，建设工期2年，沿途经过桥梁57座，隧道8座，服务区1处。




























http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20180428/08cdfad2de554e3d86bef85f8cdac546.jpeg{/img]

[img]http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20180428/0adfe5fd65b24946961153ec45ce592f.jpeg


----------



## General Huo

Guilin-Liucheng Expressway starts construction

10月29日，被称为“新桂柳高速”的桂林至柳城高速公路正式开工建设。该路将与三江至柳州高速公路和柳州经合山至南宁高速公路一起构成桂林经柳州至南宁第二通道，预计2021年建成通车


----------



## General Huo

Qiongzhong-Ledong Expressway in Hainan will open soom
海南省琼中至乐东高速公路


----------



## General Huo

位于孝南区三汊镇的京港澳高速与汉十高速互通


----------



## General Huo

A new bridge in Wuhu, Anhui, to connect Hefei and Wuhu.
即将通车的合芜高速联络线工程新裕溪河大桥


----------



## General Huo

航拍壮观交错的包茂高速与沈海高速相接大昌口立交互通。茂名日报社全媒体记者 丘立贺 刘付思明 摄


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

Lizigou Bridge for Liupanshui-Weining Expressway u/c
贵州六盘水至威宁(黔滇界)高速公路威宁李子沟特大桥


----------



## General Huo

Ya'an-Xichang Expressway, never stop being amazed
雅西高速


----------



## General Huo

G56 Expressway Aerial
航拍杭瑞高速公路


----------



## General Huo

Zheng'an-Xishui Expressway u/c in Guizhou
无人机航拍建设中的正习高速


----------



## General Huo

Guzhao Highway, the road on the river.
古昭公路


----------



## General Huo

Expressways in every county of Guizhou province, one of the poorest one.

2015年底，贵州成为西部地区第一个县县通高速的省份，也是全国为数不多实现这一目标的省份之一。图为航拍的贵州从江县洛香镇归合村，高速公路经过一个侗寨。新华网 周远钢 摄


----------



## General Huo

Roads in Nanning city
2017年8月9日，南宁市城市东西向快速路东段重要节点厢竹大道立交互通初具雏形，东段沿线的长湖路立交、茅桥路立交已建成，计划8月底东段主线实现通车。记者 周军 摄（广西新闻网-广西日报）


----------



## General Huo

Wuzhou-Liuzhou Expressway u/c in Guangxi
梧州至柳州高速公路是目前广西在建里程最长、投资最大的高速公路项目。截至5月8日，该项目路基施工已经基本完成，将全面进入路面施工阶段，预计年内建成通车。通车后，广西工业重镇柳州与珠三角地区的联系将更加紧密，金秀瑶族自治县也将结束不通高速路的历史，柳州到梧州也仅需约2小时。图为该项目路基施工基本完成，将全面转入路面施工阶段。图为正在建设的梧柳高速倒水互通立交。记者 徐冰摄（广西新闻网-南国早报）




























Guilin-Sanjiang Expressway u/c









Hechi-Baise Expressway u/c


----------



## General Huo

Chongzuo-Jingxi Expressway in Guangxi	
近日，车辆在崇左至靖西高速公路古龙山大桥上通行。主线全长140多公里的崇靖高速路，为了不破坏环境，施工中采用新技术新工艺，全线共100多座桥梁、隧道，保留沿线原有特色的地形地貌、大树、石头等，是一条绿色生态、美观舒适之路。农如松 周军 陈国镔 摄（广西新闻网-广西日报）


----------



## General Huo

Interchange in Nanning
南宁市外环高速安吉互通立交


----------



## General Huo

City road in Nanning


----------



## General Huo

Liuzhou-Wuxuan Expressway
柳州至武宣高速公路


----------



## General Huo

Sichuan-Tibet Highway. It is 3,176 km long and over 21 mountains that is over 4,000 meters.

素有“生死线”之称的川藏线全长3176公里，横跨14条江河，翻越21座海拔4000米以上的大山，沿线有雪崩、塌方、泥石流等自然灾害频发的路段100多处，80%以上的公路处在陡坡和悬崖地带。


----------



## General Huo

Caojing Interchange in Chengdu


----------



## General Huo

Jingdu Interchange in Wuxi
景渎立交桥


----------



## General Huo

Luozhou Interchange in Fuzhou
福州螺洲立交桥


----------



## General Huo

city interchange in Shanghai


----------



## General Huo

Huangjuewan Interchange in Chongqing
黄桷湾立交


----------



## General Huo

Chongqing-Fuling Expressway
渝涪沿江高速


----------



## General Huo

A small-medium city call Jining in Shandong province is building a ring road
济宁大二环路


----------



## General Huo

Sanmengwan Bridge in Ningbo. It is part oof Zhejiang Coastal Expressway and set to open by the end of year.
浙江在线5月10日讯（浙江在线拍友 李江林 摄）5月9日上午，三门湾大桥宁波段与台州段跨海桥梁成功对接。据悉，三门湾大桥及接线工程是浙江省沿海高速公路（甬台温高速公路复线）的重要组成部分，全长约55公里，计划今年年底建成通车。


----------



## General Huo

Beijing to Kunming Expressway G5
京昆高速河北段


----------



## General Huo

The Longest Expressway Tunnel in The World——Shengli Tunnel
Shengli tunnel located in Xinjiang province,cross Tianshan mountain,belong Urumchi to Yuli expressway. It has 22035 meters long with 3200m elevation,will become the longest 4 lane expressway tunnel surpass 18km Zhongnanshan tunnel after completed in 2023

天山胜利隧道
天山胜利隧道位于新建乌鲁木齐到尉犁高速公路上，从原公路胜利达坂（冰达坂）下穿过，隧道面海拔3200米，全长22公里，建成后将超过秦岭终南山隧道成为世界最长的高速公路隧道。从乌鲁木齐过冰达坂到巴伦台和库尔勒的公路距离最短，但以往盘山公路跨天山路况极差，冬季不能行车。未来这条高速公路通车后，南北洞穿天山主脉，乌鲁木齐到南疆门户库尔勒行车时间将缩短为三个小时，并且全年通行：


----------



## General Huo

Roads in Guizhou

https://www.wxwenku.com/d/103272370


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Guizhou never ceases to amaze.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Guizhou never ceases to amaze.


Where is that "Chinese Mountain Motorways" thread I asked for. ????


----------



## General Huo

Overlooking China's first desert highway

The highway across the Taklimakan Desert has been opened to traffic for more than two decades. The aerial footage shows how green barriers that go alongside the road are fending off the sand.


----------



## General Huo

Dushanzi-Kuqa Road, one of most scenic roads in China

http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_96dc99a90102xkym.html


----------



## General Huo

Yellow River Bridge for Yuncheng-Lingbao Expressway finished closure
http://www.sx.xinhuanet.com/2018-06/20/c_1123008977.htm

运宝高速黄河大桥成功合龙


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*G95 Capital Area Expressway*

The Beijing section of G95 / 7th Ring Road will open to traffic on 30 June. It is located southeast of Beijing, the only portion of G95 that is actually on the territority of Beijing.

The adjoining sections in Hebei already opened to traffic in 2016.

Some media report the G95 as completed but that is not the case, the section from G1N to Chengde is still missing.

In red:









http://www.guancha.cn/society/2018_06_21_460776.shtml


----------



## General Huo

Guozigou Bridge
http://dp.pconline.com.cn/photo/list_4858872.html


----------



## Zaz965

nice curve :cheers:


----------



## General Huo

Expressway in Nanning
南宁绕城高速安吉互通立交


----------



## General Huo

Guangxi plans to have 6,600 km expressway

广西拟增建6600公里高速公路


----------



## General Huo

Yanchuan to Suide Expressway Aerial 航拍绥延高速公路施工


----------



## General Huo

Roads in Xining city

https://3g.163.com/ent/article/D1BL0HM204288EM3.html


----------



## zeeron

amazing roads China. weldone


----------



## General Huo

Wushui Bridge

武靖高速巫水大桥

Wushui Bridge located in Wugang county,Hunan Province


----------



## General Huo

Zheng'an to Xishui Expressway

正习高速公路

Zheng'an to Xishui expressway located in north of Guizhou province,including many high beam bridges,some of them more than 150m even 200m high:


----------



## General Huo

Wanning to Yangpu Expressway
海南横贯高速公路

Wanning to Yangpu expressway located in Hainan Province.
海南岛将在现有环岛高速公路基础上建成十字形纵贯+横贯高速公路


----------



## General Huo

Wangmo to Anlong Expressway
望安高速公路

located in south of Guizhou province,including 200m high,328m span Beipanjiang Bridge Wang'an


----------



## General Huo

Hezhou to Bama Expressway Aerial
贺巴高速蒙山段

Hezhou to Bama expressway located in NE of Guangxi province


----------



## General Huo

*29 June, 2018*

The Chongqing section of Jiangjin, Chongqing to Xishui, Guizhou expressway is opened to traffic on June 29, 2018. It is also called Simianshan Expressway. The main line of this section is 64.415 km and the Simianshan branch is 6.043 km. The total length opened is 70.458 km. Sunxihe suspension bridge is 29th highest bridge in the world (built and u/c)

http://cq.cqnews.net/cqqx/html/2018-06/29/content_44547481.htm

https://new.qq.com/omn/20180629/20180629A0S2KI.html

http://highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Sunxihe_Bridge


----------



## General Huo

Zhengxiong-Bijie Expressway Yunnan section just opens to traffic

http://zhaotong.yunnan.cn/html/2018-06/26/content_5272017.htm


----------



## General Huo

Xining-Taersi Expressway Widening project finished in July 1 and it opens to traffic. The expressway is 6-lane and 8.989 km long

http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2018-07-03/doc-ihevauxi3969107.shtml


----------



## CNGL

So it seems they have scrapped the directional suffixes and replaced them with Gxx2x designations. Here are the new numbers:
G1N Beijing-Qinhuangdao => G0121
G3E Dezhou-Shangrao => G0321
G4W2 Xuchang-Guangzhou => G0421
G4E Wuhan-Shenzhen => G0422
G4W3 Lechang-Guangzhou => G0423
G4W Guangzhou-Macau => G0425 (I would have numbered this one G0421, as it was in the plans before the others)
G12S Yanji-Changchun => G1221
G15W2 Changshu-Jiashan => G1521
G15W Changshu-Taizhou (Zhejiang) => G1522 (I would have numbered this one G1521, as it was in the plans before the Changshu-Jiashan)
G15W3 Ningbo-Dongguan => G1523
G30N Lingtong-Xinping => G3021
G42N Shanghai-Wuhan => G4221
G50S Shizhu-Chongqing => G5021
G60N Hangzhou-Changsha => G6021
G65E Yulin-Lantian => G6521
G92N Hangzhou-Ningbo => G9221

They have also introduced a unique numbering for every ringroad. Previously and save a few rare exceptions they ended with 01, thus creating duplicates here and there.
G0401 around Changsha => stays as G0401
G0601 around Xining (planned => stays as G0601
G0601 around Lhasa (planned) => G0602
G1001 around Harbin => stays as G1001
G1101 around Dalian (planned) => stays as G1101
G1501 around Shenyang => stays as G1501
G1501 around Qingdao => G1502
G1501 around Shanghai => G1503
G1501 around Ningbo => G1504
G1501 around Fuzhou => G1505
G1503 around Xiamen => G1506
G2501 around Shenzhen (planned) => G1507
G1501 around Guangzhou => G1508
G2001 around Jinan => stays as G2001
G2001 around Shijiazhuang => G2002
G2001 around Taiyuan => G2003
G0601 around Yinchuan => G2004
G3001 around Lanzhou (U/C) => G2201
G0102 around Changchun => G2501 (I thought it was already G2501, but I was wrong)
G2501 around Tianjin => G2502
G2501 around Nanjing => G2503
G2501 around Hangzhou => G2504
G3001 around Zhengzhou => stays as G3001
G3001 around Xi'an => G3002
G3001 around Ürümqi (partly planned) => G3003
G4001 around Hefei => stays as G4001
G4201 around Wuhan => stays as G4201
G4201 around Chengdu => G4202
G4501 around Beijing (6th ring road) => stays as G4501
G5001 around Chongqing => stays as G5001
G5601 around Kunming (partly planned) => stays as G5601
G0601 around Hohhot => G5901
G6001 around Nanchang => stays as G6001
G6001 around Guiyang => G6002
G7201 aroung Nanning => stays as G7201
G1501 around Haikou (planned) => G9801

Any other ringroads shown on Baidu Maps as bearing Gxx0x numbers have been downgraded to provincial expressways (Sxx or Sxxxx).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the source for that?

I kind of liked those directional suffixes (G1N or G3W) but not the excesses (G15W3).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is a new airport under construction south of Beijing, it's huge. They are also constructing a new expressway to the airport, which appears to be a dual road / rail facility. Of course, the whole thing is elevated.


----------



## General Huo

ascinating! New expressway being built across China's longest inland river

A new expressway is being built across the lower reaches of Tarim River, China's longest inland river, in west China's Xinjiang. For the 14.5 km-long section that crosses the body of water, over 30 bridges are constructed, roughly, one bridge in every 500 meters. Find out why.


----------



## General Huo

Roads in Tongling, Anhui


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S55 Zhipu Expressway, Guizhou*

S55 Zhijin - Puding (Zhipu) Expressway will open to traffic on 31 August 2018.


----------



## General Huo

Chinese engineers have built the world's highest highway tunnel, which is located at an average attitude of 4,750 meters above sea level. The tunnel forms a key part of a highway in Tibet, linking Lhasa to Nyingchi.


----------



## General Huo

All cities, prefectures in Xinjiang connected to expressway

An expressway leading to Hotan has opened to traffic, connecting the last prefecture in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region to modern transportation infrastructure.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ It was announced to be completed on 31 October 2017: http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2017-12-04/doc-ifyphkhm0495132.shtml

It seems that the Kargilik - Karakax section is not yet completed, so it is an unconnected stretch of expressway for now.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangdong Province Expressways Map

http://k.sina.com.cn/article_1750987934_685df49e0190021bj.html

Total expressways length : 8338 km (end of 2017)

Red line : Starting construction in 2017

Blue line: Still U/C in 2017


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## lawdefender

Taiyuan Second Ring Expressway


----------



## lawdefender

Florist Road in Guangzhou


----------



## lawdefender

The world's tallest bridge - Beipanjiang Bridge


----------



## General Huo

Driving over water, literally! This road is built in the middle of a river valley in Central China. It treats drivers with amazing views!


----------



## sponge_bob

General Huo said:


> Xingkang Jinsha River Bridge and Yaan-Kangding expressway are ready to open


All the way to Kangding???


----------



## keber

sponge_bob said:


> All the way to Kangding???


Not according to OSM as further parts to Kangding are still under construction.



Construction of new Sichuan-Tibet expressway was highly publicized a year or two ago. But when looking OSM and GM more construction is still not seen except some tunnels on national road under high passes and in winding valleys. Are there any time plans for new expressway?


----------



## sponge_bob

keber said:


> Construction of new Sichuan-Tibet expressway was highly publicized a year or two ago. But when looking OSM and GM more construction is still not seen except some tunnels on national road under high passes and in winding valleys. Are there any time plans for new expressway?



I had a look at the various Orthos available to OSM and that is what I saw myself. I estimate this expressway will end (for now) only 5 km northwest of the bridge in the photo.

To actually get onto the Tibetan plateau the road has to climb another 1500m in 100km, west of Kangding, to get to Litang .....that after climbing c.2500m, to get as far as Kangding itself and the mountains around Litang are the tallest in the world outside the Himalayas. 

This is a simply outrageous project, only China would even try to build such a road.


----------



## General Huo

Ya'an-Kangding expressway sets to open by the end of this month/year, according to news.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/politics/2018-12/18/c_1123870872.htm

http://photo.china.com.cn/2018-12/20/content_74294794.htm

http://scnews.newssc.org/system/20181219/000930768.html



keber said:


> Not according to OSM as further parts to Kangding are still under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> Construction of new Sichuan-Tibet expressway was highly publicized a year or two ago. But when looking OSM and GM more construction is still not seen except some tunnels on national road under high passes and in winding valleys. Are there any time plans for new expressway?


----------



## General Huo

Ya-Kang Expressway was built to Luding last year. There are only about 25km from Luding to Kangding. The expressway from Luding to Kangding contains this giant bridge and a set of 10 tunnels. Basically all this section is inside the mountains. It is hard/impossible to see it from satellite image.




sponge_bob said:


> I had a look at the various Orthos available to OSM and that is what I saw myself. I estimate this expressway will end (for now) only 5 km northwest of the bridge in the photo.
> 
> To actually get onto the Tibetan plateau the road has to climb another 1500m in 100km, west of Kangding, to get to Litang .....that after climbing c.2500m, to get as far as Kangding itself and the mountains around Litang are the tallest in the world outside the Himalayas.
> 
> This is a simply outrageous project, only China would even try to build such a road.


----------



## General Huo

This is the tunnels look like


----------



## General Huo

Another expressway in Sichuan's Tibetan area, Wenchuan- Maerkang expressway sets to open partially, about 105km from Miyaluo to Maerkang, by the end of this year.

http://www.sohu.com/a/279821104_100110749


----------



## sponge_bob

General Huo said:


> This is the tunnels look like


You can find work the camps on Ortho as well as the switchback dirt roads up to them but I lost track and I even found some around Kangding Airport which is quite a distance from Kangding itself.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

General Huo said:


> *Dec 26, 2018*
> 
> A 9.305 km section of Nanxian-Yiyang Expressway opens to traffic today. The whole Nanxian-Yiyang expressway is 86.724 km and the rest sections are still under construction.
> 
> http://hn.rednet.cn/c/2018/12/26/4800945.htm


This expressway has used an interesting method to compress the earth. It is located in a low-lying area with seasonal flooding. There isn't much sand available so they used huge water beds.


----------



## General Huo

http://www.xinhuanet.com/city/2018-12/27/c_1210025334.htm

This year's highway mileage has increased by 86,000 kilometers.
2018-12-27 09:57:19 Source: People's Daily

　　The reporter learned from the National Transportation Work Conference held on the 26th: In 2018, China's transportation infrastructure construction was accelerated, the railway completed an investment of 792 billion yuan, the highway waterway completed an investment of 2.3 trillion yuan, and the civil aviation completed an investment of 81 billion yuan; It is estimated that the annual railway mileage will increase by 4,000 kilometers, including 2,600 kilometers of high-speed railways, and the newly-opened highways will have a mileage of 86,000 kilometers, including 6,000 kilometers of expressways and 20,000 kilometers of newly-built national trunk highways. Kilometers, 46 coastal berths.

　　At the same time, logistics costs have been further reduced with the adjustment of transportation structure, improvement of traffic efficiency and related costs. As of the end of November, the logistics cost was reduced by 88.4 billion yuan, exceeding the annual target. (Reporter Liu Zhiqiang)


----------



## komi1990

*Three-story highway bridge becomes latest hot spot in NW China*










A three-story highway bridge built along the 1,370-meter-high Tianlong Mountain in Taiyuan, northwest China‘s Shanxi Province, has become the city’s latest hot spot as many residents drive to the mountain to see the spectacular site and share its pictures on social media.

SOURCE: http://news.freepopulation.com/2018/12/27/three-story-highway-bridge-becomes-latest-hot-spot-in-nw-china/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Guangdong*

Two major expressway openings are scheduled for tomorrow, December 28.

A 237 kilometer section of G78 Shantou - Kunming (Shankun) Expressway will open between Wengyuan and Huaiji.

A 222 kilometer section of G0422 Wuhan - Shenzhen (Wushen) Expressway will open between Renhua and Boluo.

This completes both expressways in Guangdong province. It also keeps Guangdong in the #1 spot for expressway mileage in China, at 9002 kilometers.

>> http://news.southcn.com/gd/content/2018-12/27/content_184620739.htm

In addition, two major expressway expansions are announced, a 189 kilometer stretch of G15 Shenyang - Haikou (Shenhai) Expressway will be widened from Yangjiang to Maoming to Zhanjiang. In addition, a 146 kilometer stretch of G15 will be widened east of Shenzhen as well. Construction is also underway to expand the north beltway of Guangzhou (also G15) to 10 lanes for 40 kilometers, making it one of the longest (perhaps the longest) 10 lane expressway in China.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> This completes both expressways in Guangdong province. It also keeps Guangdong in the #1 spot for expressway mileage in China, at 9002 kilometers.


Guangdong would be a large rather than average European country....were it a European Country. 

Only 3 European countries have a longer expressway network than Guangdong has, Germany France and Spain. But Guangdong, like most Chinese provinces, probably had 0km as recently as 1990.


----------



## saiho

sponge_bob said:


> Guangdong would be a large rather than average European country....were it a European Country.


Guangdong has a population of about Spain and France combined.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hebei*

The Taihangshan Expressway (Taihang Mountains Expressway) in Hebei province is reported open as a 'trial opening' today.

The length of the expressway is quoted at 652 kilometers. It runs from G95 at the Beijing border to the Henan border in the far southwest of the province. 

The actual expressway length is shorter, I measured it at around 560 kilometers. However there are several branch routes that also seemed to have opened today, which combined, bring the total opened length close to that 650 kilometer figure cited in the Chinese media.

The opened sections:
* Wofosixiang - Yuxian: 67 km
* Laiyuan - Lingshanzhen: 56 km
* Fuping - Xibaipozhen: 56 km
* Jingxing (G5 - G20): 20 km
* Jingxing - Henan border: 208 km

Combined this is 407 kilometers of new expressway, of which 387 km opened to traffic today. The 20 km section between G5 and G20 at Jingxing is reported to open in May 2019. 

The Taihangshan Expressway also includes several sections of pre-existing expressways (Yuxian - Laiyuan, Lingshanzhen - Fuping, Xibaipozhen - Pingshanzhen)

However, there are several other expressways that feed into the Taihangshan Expressway that also opened to traffic apparently;
* G18 Rongwu Expressway east / south of Laiyuan: 20 km
* Qugang Expressway from Lingshanzhen - Quyang: 29 km
* Shijiazhuang - Jingxing Expressway: 28 km
* Shijiazhuang - Zanhuang Expressway: 25 km

Combined that makes 102 + 387 km = 489 kilometers of newly opened expressway. This brings the total expressway mileage in Hebei to 7279 km, #2 in China.

This map shows the Taihangshan Expressway. The green sections existed before today.


----------



## General Huo




----------



## ChrisZwolle

*S13 Wujian Expressway, Hubei*

I found this expressway extension from Wuhan to Honghu in Hubei province.

A 38 kilometer section is built on a continuous viaduct. There are a lot of elevated expressways around the Yangtze River, the number of 20+ km long bridges could be pretty long.

This expressway was originally planned to be completed in 2016, but according to Baike it will open at Spring Festival 2019.


----------



## General Huo

General Huo said:


> Ya-Kang Expressway was built to Luding last year. There are only about 25km from Luding to Kangding. The expressway from Luding to Kangding contains this giant bridge and a set of 10 tunnels. Basically all this section is inside the mountains. It is hard/impossible to see it from satellite image.


It is officially open today, 9 months ahead of schedule.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/photo/2018-12/31/c_1123931442_7.htm

http://photo.dwnews.com/social/photo/2018-12-30/60108980.html

http://www.chinanews.com/cj/2018/12-31/8716754.shtml


----------



## General Huo




----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Xingyan Expressway*

The Xingyan Expressway in Beijing opened to traffic today. It is a new route parallel to G6 from Beijing to Yanqing. According to some sources it will run to Chongli in Hebei for the 2022 Olympics. I'm not sure if it is a part of G7.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> This appears to be the location: https://www.google.com/maps/@29.7996889,92.3275449,5364m/data=!3m1!1e3
> 
> It's an actual four lane expressway (G4218).


That section of expressway, the Nyingchi-Lhasa expressway (c 400km ) largely opened last year.


----------



## fcfreedom

I have a question to more experienced forumers here. Is there, at this point, any city with a population of more than 100.000 inhabitants, which has not yet been connected by some of these spectacular expressways in China?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The goal in most Chinese provinces is to connect all counties. Smaller ciities are often part of a prefecture, making a comparison with western cities difficult. Prefectures contain large rural populations that often exceed the number of people actually living within the city. 

I think Inner Mongolia has a number of cities that aren't connected to the expressway network yet.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> The goal in most Chinese provinces is to connect all counties. Smaller ciities are often part of a prefecture, making a comparison with western cities difficult.


Were there not 2 National goals, 

1. To build 'a' usable all weather road into every county and the last was officially done somewhere on the Tibetan plateau 2 or 3 years back IIRC. (EDIT, actually it might have been last month, see > http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0311/c90000-9554920.html ) 

2. To build an expressway to the capital of every prefecture, no matter how small that prefecture capital is. ?


----------



## General Huo

> Sanmenxia to Xichuan Expressway航拍三淅高速（三门峡至淅川）


----------



## General Huo

> Wujiang Bridge Zunyu 遵余高速乌江大桥
> 
> 680m span,284m high suspension bridge


----------



## General Huo

> Xinzhuang Bridge aerial 航拍新庄特大桥
> 
> Xinzhuang Bridge,3*200m span beam,tallest pier 168m,high from deck to water 181m,located in Yunnan province


----------



## General Huo

> The longest cable-stayed bridge in the world——Changtai Yangtze River Bridge ceremony常泰长江大桥开工
> 
> Changtai Yangtze River Bridge(from Changzhou city to Taixing city)ceremony in January 9, 2019.
> 1176m span, double deck cable-stayed bridge,upper deck 6 lane expressway,lower deck 4 lane highway and 2 track railway.
> 
> located in:
> N32.011080 E119.970193
> will surpass Russky Bridge become the longest cable-stayed bridge in the world.


----------



## General Huo

Several sections of 105 km out of 172 km of Wenchuan Maerkang expressway will start test run on May 17. It is one of most difficult expressway ever built in China. 86.5% of the road is either tunnels or high bridges. Zhegushan Tunnel is the longest tunnels above 3200 meters sea level.

http://scnews.newssc.org/system/20190516/000965671.html?spm=zm5056-001.0.0.3.wJTxko


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If I'm correct that would be a part of G0611 Zhangye - Wenchuan Expressway.


----------



## General Huo

No, it is part of Chengdu-Changdu Expressway (G4217). However it connects G0611 and G0615 (Maerkang-Delingha Expressway). 










https://www.wikidata.org/wiki/Q18653401

https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/蓉昌高速公路


----------



## General Huo

> 190m high,215m span beam bridge


http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Zhegao_Bridge


----------



## General Huo

> CCTV Video News Agency
> Published on May 30, 2019
> 
> As an essential part of the Gulin-Xishui expressway, the mega suspension bridge over Chishui River connecting southwest China's Guizhou and neighboring Sichuan provinces was officially joined together on Thursday morning.


----------



## General Huo

> New China TV
> Published on May 31, 2019
> 
> Chishui River Mega Bridge, a 2,009-meter steel truss suspension bridge has seen its main span complete. Take a look at its massive size


----------



## General Huo

> Chinese bridge
> Published on May 27, 2019
> 
> Qiandaohu to Huangshan expressway located in Zhejiang and Anhui province,when it completed in 2020,will become one of the most beautiful expressway in the world:
> https://baike.baidu.com/item/%E5%8D%8...
> https://www.sohu.com/a/244422724_349159
> 千岛湖到黄山高速公路位于浙江和安徽省，大部分线路围绕千岛湖，2020年建成后将成为世界最美高速公路之一。


----------



## General Huo

> Chinese bridge
> Published on May 24, 2019
> 
> 180m span,186m high beam bridge,pier 163m


----------



## General Huo

Expressway in Xinjiang, Guozigou bridge.


----------



## General Huo

Newly opened Tongren-Huaihua expressway in Guizhou

https://new.qq.com/omn/20190528/20190528A0GJEI.html


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

> New China TV
> Published on Jun 8, 2019
> 
> China speed: 50 excavators and other machines demolish a flyover in 2.5 hours in Jiangyin, Jiangsu Province, to make way for the construction of a much bigger bridge to accommodate increased traffic.


----------



## General Huo

China is also building/upgrading other roads besides expressways, way more than any other countries. The problem is the city/urban area roads are not counted in the statistics of highways, because they are not built/administrated by the Ministry of Transportation, instead, they are belong to the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development (MoHURD). And unfortunitely, MoHURD rarely give any total mileage numbers. Maybe some individual cities/towns give their own number. To make things even more complicated, any roads within any big industry units, like mining, are counted in neither MoT nor MoHURD. So it is not fair to compare road mileage to other countries like USA or india, simply there are different counting criteria.

In general, roads belong to/counted by MoT are called highways (公路）, including expressway (高速公路）, 1st grade (一级公路), 2nd grade(二级公路), 3rd grade(三级公路) and 4th grade(四级公路) by capacity. They are also classified as National Highway(国道), Provincial Highway(省道), County Highway(县道) and Township Highway (乡道) by administration levels.

roads belong to MoHURD are called city road (城市道路), township road (乡镇道路)and village road (村路).

There are also other dedicated roads belong to some big companies (厂矿道路), forest area (林区道路), farming lands (农场道路), tourism area (旅游景区道路), military area (军事基地道路), and they are not counted in highway mileage.






ChrisZwolle said:


> It appears to me that India has focused more on developing the existing national highway system, whereas China has built a completely greenfield system of expressways, separate from the old national highways.
> 
> China's national highways (not the expressways) haven't been upgraded that much outside of the larger cities. Many are still simple two-lane roads with lots of development alongside them.
> 
> China has built large suburban grids of multi-lane arterials, often before any development occurred. I think this leads to a somewhat more structured suburban growth than in India initially, though India seems to be catching up on this practice. A big top-down scheme works better than organic growth along the minor rural road system that is difficult to upgrade once an area becomes developed (for example around Bangkok).


----------



## General Huo

The 309.2 kilometer Jinan-Qingdao Expressway is expanded from 4-lane to 8-lane and fully opened to traffic. The speed limit is raised to 120km/h. 
https://www.sohu.com/picture/329522516


----------



## General Huo

Another expressway, Binzhou-Laiwu Expressway in Shandong is expanded from 4-lane to 8-lane and will open in August 2019.


----------



## General Huo

Yunfu-Maoming expressway u/c in Guangdong
http://www.sohu.com/a/326829628_99900046


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Zibo - Laiwu Expressway expansion is partially a completely new eight lane alignment. I like how they have a 'go big or go home' attitude, compared to the piecemeal approach in the rest of the world. 

They widened 309 kilometers of G20 between Qingdao and Jinan in just 3.5 years. Try that in Germany or the UK


----------



## General Huo

^^^^

It seems that China is changing all trunk expressways to 8-lane, at least 6 lanes, from end to end, all the way. Those 8-lane expressways that already built and opened are (imcomplete):

1) G4, Beijing-Hongkong Expressway, the section from Beijing, down whole Hebei province and Henan province are all 8-lane, about 1000 kilometers, only a very small portion in Xinxiang city is 6-lane.

2) G30, Lianyungang-Huoerguosi(Khorgas) Expressway, the longest in China from east to west. The section from Shangqiu city in east Henan to Baoji city in west Shaanxi, close to 1000 kilometer, are all 8-lane.

3) G1 & G15, From Changchun city to Dalian city. It is around 700 kilometers.

4) Shanghai-Nanjing Expressway (G42)

5) Jiashan (Shanghai border) - Hangzhou-Jinhua Expressway (G56)

6) Hangzhou - Ningbo Expressway (G92)

8) Nanning - Liuzhou Expressway (G72)

9) Fuzhou-Xiamen Expressway (G15)

and many short sections (<100 km).


----------



## sponge_bob

General Huo said:


> ^^^^
> 
> It seems that China is changing all trunk expressways to 8-lane, at least 6 lanes, from end to end, all the way. Those 8-lane expressways that already built and opened are (imcomplete):


Do you mean the set of roads called the 7+3? or 8+3? that were planned as the network core in the early or mid 2000s ???

And do you mean that all upgrades to these roads will be to 4+4 (seeing as most are still 2+2 now ) and that they will skip the 3+3 stage???

Or do you mean that all 2+2 state expressways will only be upgraded to 4+4 if they need an upgrade in future. ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Quite a number of upgrades are from 4 to 8 lanes, though some are upgraded to 6 lanes.

10 lane expressways seem to be really rare though.


----------



## General Huo

^^^^
I think 10 lanes are too many to drive and manage.



sponge_bob said:


> Do you mean the set of roads called the 7+3? or 8+3? that were planned as the network core in the early or mid 2000s ???


Just my suspicion. No, I don't think there is such plan, yet.




sponge_bob said:


> And do you mean that all upgrades to these roads will be to 4+4 (seeing as most are still 2+2 now ) and that they will skip the 3+3 stage???


I don't know. The old upgrades are 3+3, like most part of Beijing-Shanghai expressway. However, there are more and more 4+4, even in remote area like Xinjiang. There are widening to 4+4 for expressway between Urumqi to Kuitun, Turpan and Fukang now. 




sponge_bob said:


> Or do you mean that all 2+2 state expressways will only be upgraded to 4+4 if they need an upgrade in future. ?


Again, I don't know.


----------



## hkskyline

*East China's Shandong welcomes its first 8-lane expressway*

JINAN, July 27 (Xinhua) -- The Jinan-Qingdao expressway in eastern China's Shandong Province completed its expansion project and was open to traffic on Friday, with its former four lanes widened to eight, which has greatly improved the traffic efficiency and road capacity.

The expansion project connects Jinan, the provincial capital, to the coastal city of Qingdao, with a total length of 309 km. The design speed for the expressway is expected to reach 120 km per hour.

Shandong Hi-Speed Group Co., Ltd. invested about 29.8 billion yuan (4.3 billion U.S. dollars) in the project and after the reconstruction and expansion, the expressway has become Shandong's first eight-lane highway, according to the company.

Since the expressway was built and open to traffic in 1993, it has greatly benefited Shandong's economic and social development.

However, because the actual traffic volume far exceeded the designed volume, the expressway has seen increasingly serious traffic congestion. In June 2016, Shandong launched the expansion project to deal with the problem.

The project also adopted eco-friendly energy-efficient techniques and reused the old asphalt pavement and waste concrete, which helped save more than 100,000 tonnes of construction materials, according to China Railway 14th Bureau Group Co., Ltd.


----------



## General Huo

Newly opened Gongshan-Dongchuan Expressway in Yunnan.

https://wemp.app/posts/7045ec66-34ca-43e6-9736-919a2230a4b5?utm_source=latest-posts


----------



## General Huo

Xiaomengyang-Mohan expressway in Yunnan, part of Kunming-Bangkok Highway

http://www.sohu.com/a/325555000_649216


----------



## General Huo

Newly opened Guigang-Long'an expressway
http://www.sohu.com/a/325980362_394179


----------



## CNGL

General Huo said:


> I don't know. The old upgrades are 3+3, like most part of Beijing-Shanghai expressway. However, there are more and more 4+4, even in remote area like Xinjiang. There are widening to 4+4 for expressway between Urumqi to Kuitun, Turpan and Fukang now.


I can see 2x4 expressways in the densely populated East China Plain, but that is overkill in Xinjiang Uyghur. But then again, I was surprised to see there are a number of large (for Xinjiang standards) cities along the northern foothills of the Tian mountain range*, from Mori Kazakh to the East to Kuytun to the West, including the regional capital Ürümqi.

* Calling that the "Tian Shan mountain range" is redundant given that 山 _shan_ already means "mountain" :lol:.


----------



## General Huo

^^^^
2x3 expressways are in every province already. 2x4 will get to everywhere too.

Guangxi will get another 2x4 widened expressway this year, Lanhai Expressway G75 from Nanning to Qinzhou to Fangchenggang is widening to 2x4.

http://www.sohu.com/a/330795271_99959951


----------



## General Huo

Xinjiang is a latecomer. I missed Inner Mongolia. Its first 2x4 widened expressway, 217 kilometers from Hohhot to Baotou, was built in 2013, 6 years ago. And 77 km Baotou to Dongsheng is widened to 2x4 right now and will open in 2020.

http://www.sohu.com/a/330454884_201317


----------



## General Huo

Yangshuo-Luzhai is opened recently
http://www.sohu.com/a/329886135_203359


----------



## General Huo

Heilongjiang province "2866" expressway plan
https://k.sina.com.cn/article_2217364423_842a4bc701900lgfo.html


----------



## hkskyline

*Finished expressway connects isolated Xinjiang prefecture *
3 August 2019
China Daily _Excerpt_

People living in Hotan prefecture in the southern Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region can travel to other parts of China along a newly opened expressway connecting the last prefecture in Xinjiang to the modern transportation infrastructure in the rest of the country.

The expressway, linking Shule county in Kashgar prefecture and Moyu county in Hotan, stretches 434 kilometers and is a subsection of the G30 National Expressway, which links Lianyungang in East China's Jiangsu province with Horgos on the China-Kazakhstan border.

Construction of the expressway began in July 2017 and it opened on July 31. It has a designed speed of up to 120 kilometers per hour.

The Hotan prefecture had its first expressway linking Moyu county and Hotan city in August last year, but the expressway was not connected with those in other parts of Xinjiang.

Hotan is located in southern Xinjiang, which is known for its hostile environment and complex geological conditions. It is also one of the poorest regions in China.

Pan Feng, president of a logistics company in Hotan, said the opening of the new expressway is great news for logistics companies as it can shorten the travel time from Kashgar to Hotan from eight hours to just more than four hours.

"The opening of the expressway will improve traffic infrastructure and benefit the economic development and poverty alleviation of Hotan," said Lu Jun, head of the construction team for the expressway.

More : http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201908/03/WS5d44c302a310cf3e35563ab7.html


----------



## CNGL

IIRC that section is part of G3012 (Turpan-Hotan expressway), not G30. IMO the Kashgar-Hotan should become part of G0612 instead.


General Huo said:


> Heilongjiang province "2866" expressway plan
> https://k.sina.com.cn/article_2217364423_842a4bc701900lgfo.html


The numbers of all expressways on Heilongjiang's 2866 expressway plan are as follow:
Rings:
1. G1001
2. S01 (S1 was previously assigned to what is now S24)

Radials from Harbin:
1. and 5. G10
2. and 6. G1211
3. G1111 to Yichun, then S13 to Russia (a number previously assigned to what is now G1015)
4. G1011
7. G1 (also a radial from Beijing)
8. S22 (a number previously assigned to what is now S18)

East-West expressways. Note there has been a Southwards shift on the designations:
1. G1012
2. G1111 to Yichun, then S12 to Qiqihar (S12 was previously intended to run towards Jiagedaqi on what is now G1213)
3. S14 (a number previously assigned to what is now G1012)
4. S16 (a number previously assigned to what is now the Western section of S12)
5. S18 (a number previously assigned to what is now the Western section of S14)
6. S20 (a number previously assigned to what is now the Western section of S16)

North-South expressways:
1. S11
2. G11
3. G1015 (upon entering Jilin province it becomes an East-West expressway)
4. G1213 to Bei'an, then S15 to Suihua
5. G45 (notice it is referred as Daqing-Guangzhou, which is nowhere near Heilongjiang)
6. G1213 to Nenjiang (previously S23, which isn't reused), then G4512 into Jilin province (previously S19, which isn't reused either!)

Several expressways aren't included in the 2866 plan, but are listed on Wikipedia:
S10 Xunke-Sunwu
S12 Qianqi-Yichun (the rest to Qiqihar is included)
S16 Yilan-Baiquan (the rest up to Yilan is included)
S17 Mingshui-Daqing
S21 Huma-Heihe
S24 Harbin airport expressway (this one is already built!)


----------



## CNGL

Much like a few years ago I was searching for construction on missing gaps, now that these have been filled I currently search for widenings to 2x4. So far I only found G2 from Laiwu down to at least the S31 interchange in Shandong (possibly it continues further down towards Shanghai, but imagery changes at that point). Also, while there are no signs of widening on G6 between Baotou and the Ningxia border, the interchange where G6 and G7 finally split for good near Linhe/Bayannur is already prepared for such a widening.


----------



## General Huo

Zunyi South City Ring Expressway, Guizhou, China
June 1, 2019

This one seems is missed to report in this thread. Maybe there are too many in China this year

At 0:00 on the 1st, it was officially opened to traffic and trial operation. The total length of the route is 53.505km, the design speed is 100km/h, the two-way four lanes, and the roadbed width is 26.0m. The project starts from Leli Village, Yaxi Town, Zundi District, Zunyi City, and connects with the northwest section of Zunyi City Expressway. It ends in Lengshuiping Village, Sancha Town, Bozhou District, and connects with the Zungui Expansion Expressway. Xizhen, Shiban Town, Sanhe Town, Qijiang Town and Sancha Town have three toll stations for slate, Lijiang and Sancha.

Zunyi South City RingExpressway started construction on March 1, 2017. On May 20, 2019, the entire construction volume was completed according to the design. On May 28, 2019, it was approved for delivery and approved by the Provincial People's Government in June 2019. 

After opening to traffic, the outer ring of Zunyi City formed a complete closed loop of 135 kilometers of the ring, and the towns and towns such as Shiban, Sanhe, Qijiang and Sancha in the west and south of Bozhou District were closely linked together, and the Honghuagang and Huihui Both Sichuan and Xinpu New District have become a “Big Zunyi City”.

Zunyi is 2nd largest city in Guizhou province, one of poorest in China.

http://jgz.app.todayguizhou.com/news/news-news_detail-news_id-11515114961635.html


----------



## General Huo

*August 16, 2019*

A 72.8 kilometers section from Zibo West Interchange to Laiwu of widening and re-routing of Binzhou-Laiwu Expressway opens to traffic today. The 40.93 kilometers section is widened from 2x2-lane to 2x4-lane. The 31.87 kilometers section is newly built route with 2x4-lane, which runs parallel to existing 2x2-lane road. 

http://sd.sina.com.cn/news/2019-08-16/detail-ihytcern1331453.shtml





































This makes an interesting question. What will do to the old 2x2-lane expressway which runs very close to new route. Make another expressway or build more exits to make it more local? It makes *a 31.87 km long 12-lane expressway corridor.*


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

Yanqing Chongli Expressway Taizicheng interchange u/c


----------



## General Huo

Wenchang-Qionghai expressway in Hainan is going to open in this month

Wen-Qiong Expressway has a total length of 65.7 kilometers, which is an important supplement to the Hainan highway network. The starting point of Wenqiong Expressway is at the end of Haiwen Expressway, passing Wenchang Town and Wenwen Town of Wenchang City, entering Changpo Town, Tayang Town and Lishui Office of Qionghai City, and connecting G98 Hainan Roundabout Expressway (East) Line Expressway) Qionghai Boao International Airport enters and exits the road, which was opened in November 2016. Its completion and opening sign indicates that there are highway connections between cities and counties along the coast of Hainan Island, forming a closed loop.

http://www.hinews.cn/news/system/2019/09/13/032173994.shtml


----------



## General Huo

World's highest expressway, Huashixia-Jiuzhi expressway in Qinghai

https://www.jianshu.com/p/03e0c38f1888





































Scences by the road


----------



## General Huo

There are 8 new expressway projects, 21 other new roads project started construction today in Sichuan province, with a total investment of 180.8 billion yuan

https://sichuan.scol.com.cn/ggxw/201909/57055109.html


----------



## General Huo

Among the 29 projects that started to work today, there are 8 expressway projects, including the 
1. G0611 line Kujikang Expressway, 
2. G7611 line Zhaotong (Chuanyujie) to the Xichang section expressway, 
3. G5 Jingkun Expressway Mianyang to Chengdu section expansion project. 
4. Mianyang to Cangxi Expressway, 
5. Cangxi to Bazhong Expressway, 
6. Yibin to Weixin Expressway, 
7. Deyang Zhongjiang to Suining Expressway, 
8. Luding to Shimian Expressway, 

with a total mileage of 981 kilometers, total investment of 157.3 billion yuan; and G318 line There are 21 national and provincial trunk line projects in Kangding transit section, G542 Wangcang County Jiachuan to Donghe section highway, with a total mileage of 1255 kilometers and a total investment of 23.5 billion yuan.


----------



## General Huo

*G0615 line Jiuzhi-Malkan Expressway (224 km, with a total investment of 29.8 billion yuan).*

The project is a section of the G0615 line from the Delingha to the Malkan Expressway in the National Highway Network Planning (2013-2030). It is a large passageway from the province to Qinghai and Xinjiang, which is connected to the Silk Road Economic Belt. It plays an important role in the country and the province's road network. The route starts from Zhalong, the township of Aba County in Qinghai Province and the Jiuzhi County of Qinghai Province, and connects with the Huashi Gorge to Jiuzhi Section Expressway in Qinghai Province. It passes through Aba County, ends in Wangjiazhai of Maerkang City, and Wenchuan to Malcolm. The expressway meets and the route is about 224 kilometers long. The project construction is of great significance for improving the national and provincial highway network, constructing the comprehensive three-dimensional traffic corridor of the Yangtze River Economic Belt, driving tourism resources and poverty alleviation and development, and promoting the rapid economic development of Northwest Sichuan.


















The rendering of Haizishan No. 1 Tunnel in Jiuma Expressway


----------



## General Huo

*G7611 line Zhaotong (Chuanyujie) to Xichang section expressway (168 km, total investment 30 billion yuan). *
The project is an important part of the “National Highway Network Planning (2013-2030)” Duyun to Shangri-La Expressway. It is the main economic trunk line and main entrance and exit road for the Panxi Economic Zone in our province to easily communicate with neighboring provinces and open the external passage. The channel is also a major channel for strengthening the interconnection of Sichuan and Yunnan provinces. The route starts from the Niulan River estuary at the junction of Sichuan and Chongqing, and connects with the Yunnan section of the G7611 line. It passes through Zhaojue County and ends at the G5 Jingkun Expressway in the north of Xichang City. The total length of the route is 185 kilometers, which is about 17 kilometers from the G4216 line Chengdu to Lijiang Expressway, and the new mileage is 168 kilometers. The project construction is of great significance for improving the national expressway network, developing service superior resources, implementing precise poverty alleviation, and promoting regional economic integration and rapid economic and social development.










There are 2 >10km super-long tunnels and several 5km long tunnels in this route
11.09km Jinyang Tunnel
13.515km Gongjuegaoshan Tunnel


----------



## General Huo

*G5 Jingkun Expressway Mianyang to Chengdu section expansion project (128 km, total investment 33.3 billion yuan).*
G5 Jingkun Expressway Mianyang to Chengdu section is a part of the national “Ten Vertical and Ten Horizontal” comprehensive transportation channel, and is also a shared section of the national highway network capital radiation line G5 and G93 into the ring road, in the national and regional high-speed The position in the road network is significant. The road was completed and opened to traffic in 1998. With the rapid development of the regional economy and society, the traffic volume has grown rapidly, and it has become one of the “busiest and most congested” expressways in the province, and it is urgent to implement expansion and transformation. The whole line adopts the new double-track expansion plan. The route starts from Weicheng Town, Mianyang City, and connects with Mianyang-Cangxi Expressway. It passes through Youxian District, Santai County, Mianyang City, Zhongjiang County, Yuyang District, Guanghan City. Chengdu Jintang County and Qingbaijiang District stop at Xindu District and connect with Chengdu Ring Expressway. The total length of the route is about 128 kilometers. The project construction will alleviate the traffic pressure of the M5 Beijing-Kunming Expressway from Mianyang to Chengdu, improve the capacity and service level of the national expressway, and promote the development of the “Chengde Mian collaborative innovation” strategy and the “one-to-many” development pattern in Sichuan. Miao Xingchuan has reached a new level; it is of great significance to speed up the pace of building a modern integrated transportation system in Sichuan Province and to integrate it into the “Belt and Road” construction.










This road will be a new 2x4 lane expressway. There will be 3 expressways linking Chengdu and Mianyang.


----------



## General Huo

*Mianyang to Cangxi Expressway (101 km, total investment of 13.3 billion yuan). *
The project is one of the seven east-west horizontal routes in the Sichuan Expressway Network Planning (2014-2030). It is another passage from Chengdu, Deyang, Mianyang and Bazhong to Wanchuan to Shaanxi Expressway. The route starts from Weicheng Town, Mianyang City, and is connected to G5 Chengmian Expressway. It passes through Jixian County and Jiange County, and ends in Chadian Township of Cangxi County. It is connected with the G75 Lanhai Expressway Guangnan Section. The total length of the route is about 101 kilometers. The project construction is of great significance to improving regional traffic conditions, improving the regional expressway network, implementing precise poverty alleviation, driving the regional economy to accelerate development, strengthening the relationship between the Chengdu Plain Economic Zone and the Northeast Sichuan Economic Zone, and supporting the development of the revolutionary old district.


----------



## General Huo

*Cangxi-Bazhong Expressway (92 km, with a total investment of 12.8 billion yuan). *
The project is one of the seven east-west horizontal routes in the Sichuan Expressway Network Planning (2014-2030). It is a component of the Mianyang-Wanyuan Expressway and a highway exit from the north to the Shaanxi Expressway. The route starts from Chadian Township, Cangxi County, and is connected to the Guangnan section of the G75 Lanhai Expressway. It passes through Yuanba Town and Baiji Town, ends at the east side of Bazhong South, and connects Bazhong to Dazhou Expressway. The total length of the route is 92 kilometers. . The construction of the project is of great significance to improving regional traffic conditions, implementing precise poverty alleviation, driving the accelerated development of the regional economy, strengthening the interlinkage between the Chengdu Plain Economic Zone and the Northeast Economic Zone, and supporting the development of the old revolutionary zone.


----------



## General Huo

*Yibin to Weixin Expressway (87 km, total investment 13 billion yuan).*

The project is a southward-flowing passage connecting Yunnan and Guizhou in the Sichuan Expressway Network Planning (2014-2030). The route starts from the Shuanghe hub of Yibin Ring Expressway. It passes through Huatan Town of Changning County, Shangluo and Luohai of Qixian County, and stops at Zhuzhu Bay (Chuanyujie). It is connected to Yunnan Province from Yibin to Bijie Expressway. In the Zhenxiong section, the construction mileage is about 87 kilometers. The construction of the project is of great significance to support the province's expansion of the southward opening, strengthen the relationship between the province and the Central and ASEAN countries, accelerate the development of the deep poverty-stricken areas of the Wumeng Mountain, and integrate into the national “Belt and Road” construction and the Yangtze River Economic Belt development strategy.


----------



## General Huo

*Deyang Zhongjiang to Suining Expressway (84 km, total investment of 9 billion yuan).*
The project is a convenient communication channel between the two cities of Deyang and Suining in the “Sichuan Expressway Network Planning (2014-2030)”, and is also a convenient passage for Chengde Miancheng City Group to reach Sichuan and contact Chongqing. The project route starts from Yuxing Town, Zhongjiang County, Deyang City, and connects with the three buildings in the city. It passes through Santai County of Mianyang City, Shehong City of Suining City, and Daying County, and connects to the expressway. The total length of the route is 84 kilometers. The construction of the project is of great significance for improving the backbone of the road network of the Chengdu-Chongqing Economic Circle and promoting the accelerated development of regional integration.


----------



## General Huo

*Luding to Shimian Expressway (97 kilometers, total investment of 16.1 billion yuan). *

The project is an important connecting line connecting the G5 Yaxi Expressway and the G4218 Yakang Expressway in the Sichuan Expressway Network Plan (2014-2030), and is also an important poverty alleviation channel leading to poverty alleviation and wealth-rich areas in Ganzi Tibetan areas and ethnic minority areas. . The route starts from Umgangping, Luding County, connecting Yakang Expressway, passing through Dingding South, Hailuogou Scenic Area East and Anshun, ending in Shimian County, connecting Yaxi Expressway, with a total length of 97 kilometers. The construction of the project is of great significance for improving the expressway network of our province, optimizing the regional road skeleton network, increasing the rapid access to and from Ganzi Prefecture, improving regional traffic conditions, promoting poverty alleviation in Ganzi Tibetan areas and ethnic minority areas, and promoting the accelerated development of the regional economy.










This will be an alpine mountain road with many long tunnels and high bridges, and very scenic views.


----------



## General Huo

This is how China building tunnels now. Longchang Tunnel in Guiyang-Huangping expressway


----------



## sponge_bob

This is the long expressway now under construction all along the south of the Lop Desert isn't it

https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/638458318#map=7/37.654/84.104



General Huo said:


> *G0615 line Jiuzhi-Malkan Expressway (224 km, with a total investment of 29.8 billion yuan).
> 
> The project is a section of the G0615 line from the Delingha to the Malkan Expressway in the National Highway Network Planning (2013-2030). It is a large passageway from the province to Qinghai and Xinjiang, which is connected to the Silk Road Economic Belt. *


----------



## General Huo

Zhoushan-Daishan Islands Linkage Road is built and set to open on Sept 25.

http://zj.ifeng.com/a/20190916/7735639_0.shtml


----------



## General Huo

sponge_bob said:


> This is the long expressway now under construction all along the south of the Lop Desert isn't it
> 
> https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/638458318#map=7/37.654/84.104


Yes. This should be the last section.


----------



## sponge_bob

General Huo said:


> Yes. This should be the last section.


Ah No, the road is under construction in Xinjiang province but stops dead at the Qinghai province border. 

I am not sure Qinghai can even get the money to finish a connection to their existing Expressway Network further east even if they are ordered to build that section tomorrow.

That is THE last section, from Beijing to the Karakoram.


----------



## General Huo

I mistaken it as Delingha in Qinghai. I think it will end at Delingha at current plan (G0615 Delingha-Barkam Expressway). For that, this is the last piece.


----------



## sponge_bob

I thought Shimian was south (downriver) of Luding and this is an east west road on the map. 

Are you sure this is not the G4218 route west from Luding to Kangding and then onto the Tibet border, (parallel to the G318) on the map you posted????



General Huo said:


> *Luding to Shimian Expressway (97 kilometers, total investment of 16.1 billion yuan). *
> 
> The project is an important connecting line connecting the G5 Yaxi Expressway and the G4218 Yakang Expressway in the Sichuan Expressway Network Plan (2014-2030)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Look at the North (N) indicator


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Look at the North (N) indicator


OK so the dense Pink Squiggle (bottom left) is a series of spiral tunnels and ramps west of Kangding to be (being??) constructed as part of the G4218 and the Green line above it is the existing G4218. Thanks Chris.


----------



## CNGL

Numbers of the provincial expressways to be built in Sichuan in the next few years:
Mianyang-Cangxi-Bazhong: S1, continues the existing S1 Chengdu-Pengzhou-Mianyang, will continue to Wanyuan (G65).
Yibin-Gongxiang (Weixin is already Yunnan): S41 (!), continues the existing S41 Suining-Yibin (which is concurrent with G85 from Neijiang)
Zhongjiang-Suining: S53, will continue to Mao county (G0612)
Luding-Shimian: S83, will continue to Markang (G4217). 石棉 _Shímián_ literally means "asbestos".

In addition once G5 is moved to the new 2x4 expressway the old one will be downgraded to S49. It is planned to continue that 2x4 expressway all the way to Shaanxi!


----------



## sponge_bob

CNGL said:


> In addition once G5 is moved to the new 2x4 expressway the old one will be downgraded to S49. It is planned to continue that 2x4 expressway all the way to Shaanxi!


How much of the G5 will be a brand new 4+4 alignment and from where to where exactly??


----------



## General Huo

CNGL said:


> Numbers of the provincial expressways to be built in Sichuan in the next few years:
> Mianyang-Cangxi-Bazhong: S1, continues the existing S1 Chengdu-Pengzhou-Mianyang, will continue to Wanyuan (G65).
> Yibin-Gongxiang (Weixin is already Yunnan): S41 (!), continues the existing S41 Suining-Yibin (which is concurrent with G85 from Neijiang)
> Zhongjiang-Suining: S53, will continue to Mao county (G0612)
> Luding-Shimian: S83, will continue to Markang (G4217). 石棉 _Shímián_ literally means "asbestos".
> 
> In addition once G5 is moved to the new 2x4 expressway the old one will be downgraded to S49. It is planned to continue that 2x4 expressway all the way to Shaanxi!


These are those just start construction this time. There are quite a few are already under construction for a while but not completed yet. This wiki site should have more complete status, but may not be most updated.
https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/四川高速公路


----------



## General Huo

Fuzhou SE Bypass Expressway, or the last section of "the 4th Ring of the city", sets to open on the coming Oct 1, the National Day. This segment is 91.656 km long and 2x3 lane all the way.

http://www.sohu.com/a/341622551_351234


----------



## General Huo

More pictures of Wenchang-Qionghai expressway in Hainan

https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=19.3358&mlon=110.5784#map=12/19.3356/110.5784

http://www.hinews.cn/news/system/2019/09/19/032177918.shtml


----------



## General Huo

Luding-Shimian expressway

http://local.newssc.org/system/20190919/002760007.htm


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

Lhasa-Nyingchi highway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is all this green stuff? It looks like they painted the undeveloped areas or something.

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.8452285,116.4784088,3991m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## keber

They appear to be some sort of green nets, put over the ground. It is not painted.


----------



## miumiuwonwon

^It's called dust protection net. It's kinda new Chinese invention and makes China a bit greener









© Phoenix New Media Limited


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Mmm...more plastic for the oceans.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I know this color from hydroseeding, which in infrastructure is sometimes used on embankments to prevent erosion before it will be protected by grass.


----------



## General Huo

They can be bio-degradable


----------



## General Huo

Penxihe bridge construction for Chengkai Expressway (Chengkou county to Kaizhou District in Chongqing, part of G69).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Emeishan*

There are reports of an expressway under construction between Leshan / Emeishan and Hanyuan in Sichuan province.

This may be a section of S66 Longchang - Hanyuan Expressway. 

This expressway runs through extreme terrain, the Emeishan has peaks up to 3400 meters and very steep and deep canyons, the Dadu River runs through a gorge that has walls going up 1500 meters and river-mountaintop differences of 2000+ meters within just a few kilometers.

The bridge/tunnel ratio is quoted as 82%, and considering the eastern portion of the project is in flatter terrain near Leshan, the mountain crossing of Emeishan is virtually entirely in tunnels with only brief bridge sections between tunnels. This makes this project difficult to track on satellite imagery. Construction began in 2016 and is expected to be completed in 2022.

This construction near Hanyuan is likely part of the project: https://www.google.com/maps/@29.3463881,102.6996344,953m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## General Huo

^^^^
There is a world deepest road tunnel on this route, the Daxiagu Tunnel (大峡谷隧道, literally translates to Grand Canyon Tunnel ), which is 1944 meters deep under the mountain. This tunnel is 12.1 km long, which is 3rd longest road tunnel in Sichuan province

https://leshan.scol.com.cn/rdxw/201911/57375564.html



> The E-Han Expressway starts in Emeishan City of Leshan City and ends in Hanyuan County of Ya'an City. It is the mountainous highway with the highest construction difficulty and the highest cost per kilometer in the highways under construction in the province. A few days ago, the reporter walked into the Jinkouhe District. Here, the Grand Canyon Tunnel of the E-Han Expressway is fully promoting construction. The maximum depth of 1944 meters makes this tunnel the deepest road tunnel in the world.
> 
> It is reported that the total length of E-Han Expressway is 122.88 kilometers, with 67 bridges, including 6 special bridges; 23 tunnels, including 11 special long tunnels, accounting for 87.4% of the total. The total investment of the project is about 20.521 billion yuan, with an average cost of 166.7 million yuan per kilometer. Construction started in 2017. It is expected that the whole line will be completed and opened to traffic in 2022. (Reporter Song Xue)


This expressway is also passing through one of the poorest regions in China, the "Big and Small Liang Mountain Area", where Yi minority is living there. This is the most difficult region for poverty alleviation. So this expressway economically is not justified, but politically is must-have. And it could promote tourism a lot, which is one of major means for poverty alleviation and sustainable growth.


----------



## sponge_bob

That would make it about 100km south of, and roughly parallel to, the recent 13km long Erlangshan Tunnel?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Erlangshan Tunnel is west of Ya'an. This new expressway is between G93 and G5, farther south and east.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Erlangshan Tunnel is west of Ya'an. This new expressway is between G93 and G5, farther south and east.


Actually we are both right, It is just around 100km south of the Erlangshan Tunnel BUT the west end of the stretch is maybe 30km further east than than the Erlangshan, like you say. See.

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Han...d769aca1980a!2m2!1d103.013261!2d29.980537!3e0


----------



## sponge_bob

Perhaps 20km west of Kangding there are signs of a massive tunnel under the Zheduoshan or Zhe Duo Shan but I could not be sure whether this is a road tunnel or something to do with the long proposed parallel High Speed railway planned for this area. 

The east portal is here I suspect. 

https://www.google.ie/maps/place/Zh...c5b64ac5f83257ea!8m2!3d30.113849!4d101.797043

The west portal is clearer and is located here 

https://www.google.ie/maps/place/Zh...c5b64ac5f83257ea!8m2!3d30.113849!4d101.797043

The distance between these two locations is c. 7-8000m. As the tunnel goes near or under Zheduoshan mountain pass on the G318 of 4200m altitude I suspect the tunnel itself could be as high as 3000m ASL.


----------



## Maciej

sponge_bob said:


> Perhaps 20km west of Kangding there are signs of a massive tunnel under the Zheduoshan or Zhe Duo Shan but I could not be sure whether this is a road tunnel or something to do with the long proposed parallel High Speed railway planned for this area.
> 
> The east portal is here I suspect.
> 
> https://www.google.ie/maps/place/Zh...c5b64ac5f83257ea!8m2!3d30.113849!4d101.797043
> 
> The west portal is clearer and is located here
> 
> https://www.google.ie/maps/place/Zh...c5b64ac5f83257ea!8m2!3d30.113849!4d101.797043
> 
> The distance between these two locations is c. 7-8000m. As the tunnel goes near or under Zheduoshan mountain pass on the G318 of 4200m altitude I suspect the tunnel itself could be as high as 3000m ASL.


Yes, this is a new road tunnel - part of G4218 
You can see it here:
https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/30.0674/101.8220


----------



## General Huo

Yaxi Expressway bridges crossing Niba Mountain


----------



## General Huo

*November 15, 2019*

The section of Ningbo-Taizhou-Wenzhou 2nd Expressway from Lingkun to Cangnan in Wenzhou open to traffic. The total length of opened section is 95.5 km. The road is 6-lane and is said the most beautiful road in Zhejiang. It runs along the coastline of Wenzhou area. There are several cross-sea bridges on this route. However, The Oujiang North Bridge to the north end of this section is still under construction and sets to open in 2021. It is a 3 tower 4-span double deck suspension bridge with spans of 230m+2×800m+348m.

http://news.66wz.com/system/2019/11/15/105209774.shtml

https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=27.9533&mlon=120.9109#map=13/27.9533/120.9109


----------



## General Huo

Lhasa-Nyingchi Expressway
西藏第一条高速公路——拉林高速


----------



## General Huo

Heyang to Tongchuan Expressway
合铜高速建设掠影


----------



## General Huo

Changmen Bridge of Fuzhou City Ring Expressway
福州长门大桥通车


----------



## General Huo

Baokang to Shennongjia Expressway航
拍保神高速


----------



## General Huo

Yanhe to Songtao Expressway
航拍沿印松高速公路


----------



## General Huo

Luodian to Wangmo expressway
航拍罗望高速


----------



## General Huo

Du'an to Bama Expressway 
航拍都安巴马高速施工


----------



## General Huo

航拍西藏雅江北岸泽贡高等级公路
Zedang-Gongga expressway in Xizang (Tibet)

https://www.sohu.com/picture/354311464


----------



## Stressless

Dear General Huo

Is there an official plan to connect Tibet and Chengdu with a four lane expressway?

All hail the general!!


----------



## sponge_bob

Stressless said:


> Is there an official plan to connect Tibet and Chengdu


Google G4218 AND G4217 , both .


----------



## General Huo

Xinkang Bridge


----------



## General Huo

Jinan is building 2nd Ring Expressway (AKA outer ring expressway) eastern section and sets to open in 2020. This section is 23.58 km long. However the total length of outer ring expressway will be 255 km long and will exceed Beijing's 6th Ring Road.

https://sd.ifeng.com/a/20191204/7846330_0.shtml




























Inner Ring Road, 53 km long, already built









Middle Ring Road, 116 km long, already built









Outer Ring Expressway, 255 km, under design and construction in eastern section


----------



## Ale92MilanoSpA_

*Driving through Shanghai (China) from Caoxiyicun to Zhongtan 19.11.2019 Timelapse x4
*


----------



## Exethalion

It may be down to my bad eyes, but I find the English translations on Chinese highway signs in particular quite small and difficult to read. Why are the highway signs in general so small? I feel like the quality of Chinese signage is somewhat lacking in comparison to the infrastructure itself.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A problem with Chinese signage is the significant difference in placename width

For example, Guangzhou is a name with 9 characters, but in Chinese it is only 2: 广州

So Chinese signage requires much less space left to right for destinations, but they need to be taller to be legible. It's a difficult combination to properly sign.

Guangzhou
广州


----------



## General Huo

*December 9, 2019*

The 94.1 km long Chongzuo-Shuikou Expressway opens to traffic today in Guangxi province. It connects Chongzuo city to Sino-Vietnam border town Shuikou.

http://news.gxnews.com.cn/staticpages/20191209/newgx5dee0f8f-19095286.shtml

https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=22.3569&mlon=106.9332#map=13/22.3569/106.9332


----------



## General Huo

*December 10, 2019*

The 21 km expressway from Bazhong to Tongjiang opens to traffic today. It is first part of 122 km Bazhong-Wanyuan Expressway. The rest of part is still under construction. This road goes the mountainous northern Sichuan province. 64.7% road of this section is either tunnels or bridges.

https://sichuan.scol.com.cn/ggxw/201912/57400753.html

https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=31.8837&mlon=107.1260#map=12/31.8837/107.1260


----------



## General Huo

The Hangzhou Bay Sea-Crossing Bridge North Connection Phase II in Zhejiang is build and will open soon in this month. It is 27.55 km long which connects from G60 in Jiashan to the north border of Jiangsu province, and connects to Hutong Yangtse River Bridge. It is a 6-lane expressway with speed limit of 120 km/h.

http://zj.ifeng.com/a/20191209/7898092_0.shtml


----------



## General Huo

The Yanqing-Chongli Expressway is being built for 2022 Olympic Games. The main road in Hebei Province is set to open in this month.

https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=40.8907&mlon=115.5381#map=12/40.8907/115.5381

http://www.sohu.com/a/356769946_99962426

Taizicheng Bridge #1 (太子城1号桥)









Zhuanlou Bridge (砖楼特大桥)









Hanzhuang Interchange (韩庄互通)


----------



## sponge_bob

I love this bridge, cable staying is probably not necessary at all here but the design is simply great. 



General Huo said:


> The Yanqing-Chongli Expressway is being built for *2022 Olympic Games*. The main road in Hebei Province is set to open in this month.
> 
> Taizicheng Bridge #1 (太子城1号桥)


----------



## General Huo

More pictures of Chongzuo-Shuikou Expressway

http://www.sohu.com/a/359446333_162522


----------



## General Huo

Bazhong to Tongjiang Expressway


----------



## General Huo

Desert Expressway in China
内蒙沙漠高速公路


----------



## strandeed

I don't like how the Chinese leave no gap between the carriageway and the central reservation.

Makes the driving experience feel "hemmed in", and doe not do justice to the magnificent scale of China's countryside.


----------



## General Huo

Beishengou Bridge 北深沟特大桥

269m span,100m high arch bridge:
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/in...
located in Qinshui county,Shanxi province
N35.677762 E112.218329


----------



## General Huo

Wencheng to Taishun Expressway航拍文泰高速公路
Wencheng to Taishun expressway located in Zhejiang province,from Wencheng county to Taishun county,Wenzhou city.


----------



## General Huo

The Highest Interchange in The World航拍元蔓高速红光枢纽大桥
Hongguang Bridge, the interchange of Yuanman and Kunmo Expressway,has 90m pier,about 100m high,will become the highest interchange in the world exceed Shijiahe Bridge. 
located in:
N23.628195 E101.940875
some part beneath 136m high Nanxihe Railway Bridge. Becouse it cross under a high speed railway, this interchange much complex than Shijiahe Bridge.


----------



## General Huo

Bridges in Lijiang to Shangri-la Expressway航拍香丽高速

There are at least 6 high bridges in Lijiang to Shangri-la Expressway,from south to north:
150m span,120m high Shangyuan Number 1 Bridge
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/in...
2*130m span,120m high Gunawan Bridge
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/in...
2*150m span,120m high Yanyang Number 1 Bridge
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/in...
760m span,260m high Jinshajiang Bridge Hutiaoxia
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/in...
150m span,120m high Shangbuluo Bridge
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/in...
130m span,120m high Walibie Bridge
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/in...
Video cover image,Gunawan Bridge at the foot of Jade Dragon Snow Mountain:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jade_Dr...
丽江到香格里拉高速公路位于云南西北部，有至少六座高桥和许多隧道。金沙江以南三座桥紧邻玉龙雪山西侧，金沙江东岸，从南到北：
上元1号大桥，
古那湾大桥，
岩羊1号大桥。
金沙江虎跳峡大桥位于虎跳峡口，玉龙雪山和哈巴雪山之间，主跨760米，桥面高260米，是世界最大的独塔悬索桥。桥北虎跳峡出口是世界最大山腹内立交桥。
金沙江以北两座桥在哈巴雪山旁边，金沙江支流冲江河东岸山坡上：
上补洛大桥，
洼里别大桥。
视频封面是晴天时的古那湾大桥。


----------



## General Huo

Huai'an city rapid road phase I opens to traffic
淮安快速路正式通车

http://news.xdkb.net/2019-12/15/content_1207189.htm


----------



## General Huo

Guangzhou Huadu-Dongguan (HuaGuan) Expressway (花莞高速太成至金盆立交段) will open on New Year Day. It is 13.3 km section from Taicheng interchange to Jinpeng interchange.


----------



## General Huo

The 56.8 km long Wanning-Danzhou Expressway Danzhou section (万洋高速儋州段) will open to traffic by the end of this year. The total Wanning-Danzhou Expressway is 163.42 km long.


----------



## General Huo

*Dec 18, 2019*

石泸高速红河段通车试运行
A 24.107km long section of Shilin-Luxi Expressway opens to trial run today. The total length of this route is 51.37km.

http://www.sohu.com/a/361406971_115092


----------



## General Huo

road sections with most turns in China
http://www.sohu.com/a/360774260_695634

1. 208 turns.
新疆：塔什库尔干盘龙古道 喀什地区塔什库尔干塔吉克自治县瓦恰乡境内









































































2. 68 turns
昆明：靖安哨68道拐 位置：云南昆明市宜良县城西2公里外

















































3. 
北京：房山区红井路 位置：北京房山区十渡镇卧龙村红港口和108国道霞云岭乡之间

































4.
湖南：矮寨公路 位置：湖南吉首市矮寨镇境内（距市区约20公里）

































5.
四川：巴郎山垭口公路 位置：四川阿坝藏族羌族自治州小金县日隆镇

































6. 72 turns
西藏：怒江七十二拐 位置：西藏昌都地区的八宿县境内（川藏南线昌都邦达至八宿区间）

































7. 108 turns
西藏：珠峰108道拐 位置： 西藏自治区日喀则市定日县

























8. 99 turns
湖南：天门山“通天大道” 位置：湖南张家界天门山国家森林公园

































9.
湖南：挂壁天路 位置：湖北恩施市新塘乡双河村至木栗园村

































10. 24 turns
贵州：晴隆24道拐 位置：贵州黔西南州晴隆县莲城镇（320国道附近


----------



## General Huo

Huai'an City inner ring road (elevated) 淮安内环高架（快速路一期工程）
http://www.ourjiangsu.com/a/20191215/1576384492961.shtml


----------



## General Huo

Shanhai S7 elevated road is built all by prefab elements


----------



## General Huo

more Shilin-Luxi Expressway pictures

http://dy.163.com/v2/article/detail/F0PEI0UN05373SMK.html


----------



## General Huo

Driving Through Sichuan-Tibet Expressway车行川藏高速公路


----------



## General Huo

Wanning-Yangpu Expressway G9813 will open on Dec 28, 2019. It is 164 km long crossing Hainan island from east to west.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I googled for expressway openings in China almost every day recently, but I am kind of surprised that there were almost no inaugurations over the past 10 days (Shilu - Luxi seems to be the only one). Usually it ramps up from mid-December. Perhaps they will open everything this weekend and on 30/31 December. I've read about some expressways opening on 1 January.


----------



## General Huo

ChrisZwolle said:


> I googled for expressway openings in China almost every day recently, but I am kind of surprised that there were almost no inaugurations over the past 10 days (Shilu - Luxi seems to be the only one). Usually it ramps up from mid-December. Perhaps they will open everything this weekend and on 30/31 December. I've read about some expressways opening on 1 January.


Ba patient, mate, be patient. They are coming, a lot!:cheers:


----------



## General Huo

Chenggu-Leshan expressway is expanded from 4 lane to 8 lane. It is 136 km long, including 8.5 km newly built Leshan city bypass. The 28 km long pilot section from Qinglongchang to Meishan opened a month ago

http://www.sohu.com/a/356737867_116237


----------



## General Huo

Qingyuan-Yunfu expressway in Guangdong will open in 1/1/2020. It is 158 km long, including 738 meter main span Zhaoyun Bridge


----------



## General Huo

Ziyun-Wangmo expressway (贵州紫望高速公路) in Guizhou will open this month. 74 km


----------



## General Huo

33.5 km Baoshan-Shidian expressway (保施（保山至施甸）高速公路) in Yunnan will open this month


----------



## General Huo

40.093 km YangMang (阳蟒高速公路（即阳城至济源高速阳城至蟒河段）) expressway in Shanxi will open this month


----------



## General Huo

44.7 km Dali-Yongsheng expressway (大永高速（丽江段）涛源互通至下村互通44.7公里路段) will open in 12/31/2019

http://www.sohu.com/a/361054856_663389


----------



## General Huo

152 km Heyuan-Huizhou-Dongguan expressway (河（源）惠（州）（东）莞高速公路龙川至紫金段) will open in 1/1/2020

http://news.southcn.com/gd/content/2019-12/23/content_189886611.htm


----------



## General Huo

Dezhou-Shangrao expressway Juye-Shanxian section 116km (德上高速公路巨单段) in Shandong will open in 12/31/2019

http://www.sohu.com/a/355167208_676817


----------



## General Huo

244 km Zaoyang-Qianjiang expressway (枣阳至潜江高速公路) in Hubei will open this month

http://www.xinhuanet.com/photo/2019-12/20/c_1125371213.htm


----------



## General Huo

36.13 km Honghu-Jianli expressway (洪监高速公路洪湖城区至监利段) will open in 12/28/2019

http://news.jznews.com.cn/system/2019/11/28/011976229.shtml


----------



## General Huo

A 33 kilometers of National Highway G104 from Yuanzhong interchange in Fuzhou city to Guantou in Lianjiang were upgraded to expressway level 6-lane rapid road. Half of this route was newly built through the mountainous area with two long tunnels, 4339 meters Min'an Tunnel (闽安隧道) and 5351 meters Guling Tunnel (鼓岭隧道). 79% of this route is on either bridges or tunnels.

map: https://map.qq.com/?l=7c3c2b40d017b2b2716d29a508bb6337
https://map.qq.com/?l=65260a557c1912f98d4d9bb0061634f7

source: http://www.sohu.com/a/368393061_100004458
http://www.shexiannet.com/article-159214-1.html
































































Yuanzhong Interchange rendering. It is not totally finished yet. A new branch road will be built to its north.


----------



## General Huo

ChrisZwolle said:


> These urban expressways are not numbered, right?


In China, roads are separated and administrated (and usually funded) by two different systems. 

The highways/roads which links different cities, towns or villages belongs to sorts of levels of highway administration (公路管理局). Their upper level is Ministry of Transport (交通运输部). These roads are numbered as national highways (国道), provincial highways/roads (省道), county roads (县道) and even town roads (乡道), and their mileages are counted in China's highway mileage. The expressways and 1st grade highways are tolled except in Xizang (Tibet).

The roads within a city urban area (all administration levels including town urban area) are called city road (城市道路), including urban rapid roads, city trunk roads, city secondary roads, branch roads etc (城市道路体系包括城市快速路、主干道、次干道、支路). They are not belong to highway system. And city roads are not tolled usually, even for expressway level urban rapid roads. And they don't have numbers either, but they all have road names.

Some roads served both as city roads and highways, like Beijing's fifth ring road and sixth ring road, which are their city road names. They are also served as provincial and national highways as S50 and G4501. sixth ring road is also tolled. fifth ring road was built as tolled road at beginning but changed to toll-free later in the planning. Beijing's 2nd ring, 3rd ring and 4th ring road are pure city roads, so they don't have numbers.

In China, pure city roads their mileages are not counted in Chinese highway mileage. That's why China's highway total mileage looks awfully low, especially when it compares to India's. I think other countries count city roads as their highways.


----------



## MacOlej

General Huo said:


>


Why build a new 2x3 road next to an older 2x2 if the old one does not seem to be anywhere close to its capacity? Even if this photo was taken outside of peak hours, traffic seems to be quite low.

This is a question I'm asking myself while watching all those Chinese road projects, especially widenings to 2x3 or even 2x4: is there really a need for so much capacity? I suppose it could be true for areas with dense population but in remote regions? Not so sure...


----------



## sponge_bob

General Huo said:


> I think other countries count city roads as their highways.


Normally they count all public roads whether owned by state province county or city.


----------



## General Huo

sponge_bob said:


> Normally they count all public roads whether owned by state province county or city.


no. you are wrong, see this

https://baike.baidu.com/item/公路里程/10558150


公路里程指在一定时期内实际达到《公路工程[WTBZ]技术标准JTJ01-88》规定的等级公路，并经公路主管部门正式验收交付使用的公路里程数。包括大中城市的郊区公路以及通过小城镇街道部分的公路里程和桥梁，*不包括大中城市的街道、厂矿、林区生产用道和农业生产用道的里程。*两条或多条公路共同经由同一路段，只计算一次，不得重复计算里程长度。它是反映公路建设发展规模的重要指标，也是计算运输网密度等指标的基础资料。


----------



## sponge_bob

General Huo said:


> no. you are wrong,


internationally they do.


----------



## General Huo

Sorry, I thought you were talk about China.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An island in Hangzhou Bay. Transformed from sea to a mega petrochemical complex measuring 6 x 6 kilometers in just a few years.










A bridge has been built to the island of Daishan. Another circa 16 kilometer long bridge is under construction from Zhoushan to Daishan. And a bridge to the deepwater port of Shanghai is planned, it would be around 35 kilometers long. This connects to the existing 32.5 kilometer long Donghai Bridge.

The entire link from Ningbo to Shanghai would be in the vicinity of 125 - 130 kilometers long, hopping over various islands.


----------



## CNGL

There is also a series of bridges from Zhoushan to Daishan that opened to traffic a few months ago, and another series from Daishan to Shengsi is planned. Both sets are part of National Highway G529.


----------



## strandeed

MacOlej said:


> Why build a new 2x3 road next to an older 2x2 if the old one does not seem to be anywhere close to its capacity? Even if this photo was taken outside of peak hours, traffic seems to be quite low.
> 
> This is a question I'm asking myself while watching all those Chinese road projects, especially widenings to 2x3 or even 2x4: is there really a need for so much capacity? I suppose it could be true for areas with dense population but in remote regions? Not so sure...


More importantly, why does that 3x3 road have no shoulders?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Wuhan*

A timelapse of an empty urban expressway in Wuhan:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222020961651740672


----------



## MacOlej

See? I told you there is no need for so much road capacity. :troll:


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

General Huo said:


> Using electricity to melt ice of course is more eco-friendly than chemical compounds. For electricity, that specific area is located within 100 km around many gigantic hydro power stations, including Three-gorge Dam (22,500MW), Gezhouba Dam (2,715MW), Shuibuya Dam (1,600MW), Geheyan Dam (1,200MW), Danjiagkou Dam (1,035MW), Pankou Dam (513MW), Huanglongtan Dam (510MW), Gaobazhou Dam (252MW), Baihe Dam (180MW), and several big hydro power stations in neighboring Shaanxi province. Electricity is cheap and eco-friendly too.





General Huo said:


> Using electricity to melt ice of course is more eco-friendly than chemical compounds. For electricity, that specific area is located within 100 km around many gigantic hydro power stations, including Three-gorge Dam (22,500MW), Gezhouba Dam (2,715MW), Shuibuya Dam (1,600MW), Geheyan Dam (1,200MW), Danjiagkou Dam (1,035MW), Pankou Dam (513MW), Huanglongtan Dam (510MW), Gaobazhou Dam (252MW), Baihe Dam (180MW), and several big hydro power stations in neighboring Shaanxi province. Electricity is cheap and eco-friendly too.


Sorry for the slow reply on this. 

Personally, I think mechanical removal of snow and ice and use of proper tyres are the best solution, as ice removal is often uncomplete over a road network, and hence may lead to a false sense of security. However, ordinary salt has been used for ice removal all over the northern hemisphere for decades, and in practice negative impact on the vegetation can only be seen if excessive amounts of salt has been used and only right next to the road

It is good that China is developing renewable energy, but since this still accounts for only a quarter of China's electric production, any additional use of electric energy is leading directly to more coal power, with its negative side effects like global warming and global (e.g. high level of mercury found in polar wildlife) and local (smog) pollution. Not that I would recommend it, but it would in fact be better to produce the heat from the combustion of the coal directly instead of going via electricity, as around half the energy is lost in the transfer from chemical energy (coal) to electrical. Also the use of heat pump would be better than electric cabling in the road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Beijing recorded an 81.5% drop in traffic volume around Chinese New Year / Spring Festival, compared to last year: http://www.bjd.com.cn/a/202001/29/WS5e319fcfe4b0e6e58393d5a4.html


----------



## hkskyline

* China to waive road tolls until outbreak ends *
China Daily 
February 16, 2020

China will waive all road tolls across the country from Feb 17 until the control of the novel coronavirus outbreak is finished, the Ministry of Transport said on Saturday.

All toll roads, including bridges and tunnels, will be free for all vehicles, the ministry said on its official WeChat account.

It said provincial transport authorities should formulate plans, implement responsibilities, refine measures to maintain smooth transportation, protect people's lives and health and ensure transportation of products and living materials during the epidemic.

It will also provide strong support for the stabilization of the overall economic and social situation, the ministry added.

China extended the Spring Festival holiday, which had been scheduled to end on Jan 30, and strengthened its epidemic prevention work to ensure safe travels during the holiday travel rush.

The ministry's statistics show the country's railways, roads, waterways and civil aviation saw about 12 million passenger trips on Friday, a decrease of 82.7 percent over the same day last year, as well as 1.4 billion passenger trips from Jan 10 to Friday, a 47.5 decrease from the same period last year.

Source : https://www.chinadailyhk.com/article/121295#China-to-waive-road-tolls-until-outbreak-ends


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is a 22 kilometer twin-tube tunnel under construction between Ürümqi and Bayingol. The tunnel crosses the Tian Shan at 3200 meters altitude. It's part of G0711.

News report in Chinese: http://www.chinanews.com/sh/shipin/cns/2020/03-20/news851651.shtml

According to Baike, it has two tubes of 22,035 and 21,995 meters in length. Construction time is six years, with a possible opening in 2025. 

My guess for the location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=43.0834&mlon=86.8579#map=10/43.0834/86.8579

It will be the longest road tunnel in China and will - for some time - be the longest twin-tube road tunnel in the world, until the 26.5 kilometer long Boknafjord Tunnel in Norway opens in ~2029.


----------



## General Huo

峨汉高速流沙河枢纽互通大桥 
Emeishan-Hanyuan Expressway Lishahe Interchange is under construction






视频丨峨汉高速建设施工忙 _四川在线


视频丨峨汉高速建设施工忙 _雅安新闻_四川新闻_四川在线




sichuan.scol.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

*Honghe Bridge Jianyuan
建元高速红河特大桥*


----------



## General Huo

Two sections of expressways start construction in Sichuan province
1) Tianfu New District to Qionglai expressway (天邛高速) from Xinjin to Qionglai, 6-lane 42 km long with speed up to 120km/h will take 3 years to built.


https://sichuan.scol.com.cn/ggxw/202003/57768558.html











2) Gulin to Jinsha Expressway (古金高速) and go further south in Guizhou province to Guiyang, 6-lane 39 km long with speed up to 100km/h will take 3 years to built. The bridge and tunnels are 82% of this section.





成都到贵阳最快高速公路大通道开建，双向六车道_四川在线


成都到贵阳最快高速公路大通道开建，双向六车道_滚动新闻_四川新闻_四川在线




sichuan.scol.com.cn


----------



## kunming tiger

*Xinjiang resumes construction of its first cross-desert expressway*
URUMQI - Construction of the first cross-desert expressway in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region has resumed, the regional department of transportation said.
The expressway, linking Altay prefecture and the regional capital city of Urumqi, stretches some 343 km, with sections of more than 150 km built through the desert.
As an artery of Xinjiang's transportation framework, the expressway is expected to shorten the journey between cities in the northern part of the region and improve travel conditions.
Driving time will be reduced to about four hours from over seven hours between the two places when the project, with a designed speed of 120 km per hour, completes and opens to traffic in 2022, the department said.
Xu Xianjun, executive director of the Altay-Urumqi expressway corporation that oversees the project, said the expressway, traversing the Gurbantunggut Desert and the Junggar Basin, will also be a travel route with special landscapes along the way.
Xinjiang has fully restarted production and major projects, and local people's life has returned to normal as the region had reported no new confirmed cases of COVID-19 for 39 consecutive days as of Friday.
www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202003/28/WS5e7f4f79a310128217282bba.html


----------



## General Huo

Baiyang Yangtse River Bridge is set to open in October 2020





湖北宜昌：白洋长江公路大桥建设有序推进_照片


新华社照片，宜都（湖北），2020年4月5日 湖北宜昌：白洋长江公路大桥建设有序推进 4月5日拍摄的正在建设的湖北宜昌白洋长江公路大桥（无人机照片）。 近日，在做好疫情防控的前提下，湖北宜昌…




www.sohu.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That would be a part of G59.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## General Huo

*遵余高速乌江大桥*





Wujiang Bridge Zunyu - HighestBridges.com







www.highestbridges.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Do you know if they started opening up new expressways in Hubei province? I believe there were a number of expressways scheduled to open before the Chinese New Year, but then the whole province went into lockdown.


----------



## General Huo

ChrisZwolle said:


> Do you know if they started opening up new expressways in Hubei province? I believe there were a number of expressways scheduled to open before the Chinese New Year, but then the whole province went into lockdown.


I don't think so. It will take a while.


----------



## General Huo

On March 30, 2020, the branch connection line to Jiaozhou Economic Development Zone of Jiaozhou Bay Bridge in Qingdao opened to traffic









青岛胶州湾大桥胶州连线今日开通！快来看看大桥雄姿…


青岛胶州湾大桥胶州连线今日开通！快来看看大桥雄姿…




k.sina.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

Jianhe-Rongjiang Expressway in Guizhou sets to open soon






贵州剑榕高速公路建设有序推进







www.sohu.com


----------



## Zaz965

Tengchong-Longchuan road


----------



## Zaz965

Pingtang bridge


----------



## General Huo

Saiguo Expressway in Xinjiang


----------



## General Huo

The Shenzhen-Zhongshan cross-sea link in south China's Guangdong now has completely resumed construction. The 24-km link will play an important role in development of the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area #MegaProject


----------



## General Huo

The second longest tunnel under Yangtze River starts the construction today in Jiangsu Province. It is in 5 km up- stream of Jiangyin Yangtze River Bridge, linking Taizhou on the north and Wuxi on the south. The road is part of Jingjiang-Jiangyin Expressway (S90). The road is 11.825 km long and the tunnel is 6414 meters. The construction will last 5 years and it will be built by 2025.






事关全江苏人出行！全省28个重点交通工程集中开工


事关全江苏人出行！全省28个重点交通工程集中开工




jiangsu.sina.cn


----------



## General Huo

Pingtan Strait Bridge is going to open its upper road deck soon. The lower high speed train deck will open in Nov this year.


----------



## General Huo

Longtan Yangtze River Bridge in Nanjing and Yangzhou in Jiangsu Province started construction extensively.

The Longtan Yangtze River Bridge adopts a steel box girder suspension bridge with a main span of 1560 meters. One span spans the river, and the main span is ranked ninth in the world. The north-south approach bridge uses 30-53.75 meters of steel-concrete composite beams. The south anchorage uses a rectangular sink well foundation, and the north anchorage uses a circular ground connection wall excavation foundation. The project has large investment scale, difficult construction control, high environmental protection requirements, and high safety risks. The south tower of the bridge has a height of 237.5 meters and the north tower has a height of 235.5 meters. Combined with the geography and humanities on both sides of the strait, the upper beam adopts the "two dragon play beads" landscape theme. The main cable strand is 2891 meters long and the maximum weight of a single strand is 82.5 tons. It is difficult to manufacture, transport and set up. Larger, high requirements for linear control. The foundation plane size of the south anchorage sink well is 73.4 × 56.6 meters, which is equivalent to the size of 10 standard basketball courts. The anchorage weighs 540,000 tons; the outer diameter of the foundation of the north anchorage circular ground connection wall reaches 72 meters, and the depth of the underground continuous wall is 33.5 Meter. During the construction of the bridge, we focused on the refinement and engineering durability of the suspension bridge, and carried out a number of special studies on the new suspension bridge main cable dehumidification system, the new large space corner, and the tensile and durable durable slings. In order to avoid the construction risks of densely distributed oil and gas pipelines along the line, protect the West-East Gas Pipeline, save land, and strengthen earthquake resistance, the north-south approach bridge will all use factory-made prefabricated steel-concrete composite beam structures.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

General Huo said:


> *G569 Mandela-Datong Highway (曼德拉-大通公路), Qinghai, China
> 
> April 30, 2020*
> 
> A 60.345 kilometer long expressway level 1st-grade highway from Xianmi to Datong (仙米至大通段 ) opens to traffic. It is a 4-lane scenic highway crossing Qilian Mountain Range. The longest tunnel in this section is 5 km long dual-tube Baha Daban Tunnel (巴哈达坂隧道) at over 3000 meters altitude (coordinate: 37° 9'30.63"N 101°50'31.50"E) .
> 
> source: 仙米至大通段公路建成通车-青海-西宁网络电视台-西宁新闻门户
> map: https://map.qq.com/?l=7f5e9875b5f4f8691eda023fbcab9113


According to Baidu Maps it is part of G0611 (Zhangye - Wenchuan Expressway). 

Do three-digit numbers for G expressways exist?


----------



## General Huo

^^^^
They are two different routes, maybe sharing some common section? Look this map, G569 is on the east linking to Wuwei city.


----------



## General Huo

*G569 Mandela-Datong Highway*









一路真美！大通到仙米公路通车


一路真美！大通到仙米公路通车




k.sina.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

赛果高速公路


----------



## General Huo

Pingxiang-Lianhua Expressway in Jiangxi (江西萍莲高速公路) is under construction. It is 75.3 km long.


----------



## verreme

del


----------



## CNGL

It appears the recently opened Datong Huizhu Tuzu (not to be confused with Datong in Shanxi)-Xianmi highway will be common to both G0611 (running Northwestwards to Zhangye) and G569. Apparently there is a difficult pass along G227, so the Zhangye-Wenchuan expressway will run along G569 to cross the mountain range, then along G338 back to G227. G569 will then continue across the mountains to Wuwei, Gansu, and then across the desert to end at G307 near Mandela Sumu, Alxa Right, Inner Mongolia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Humen Bridge deck is 'dancing' in a rather disturbing way. The bridge spans the Pearl River between Guangzhou and Shenzhen. G9411 runs across it. The bridge opened in 1997, it was one of the first mega bridges in that area. The suspension bridge has an 888 meter main span.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257618139048669184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257623378581749762

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257617802476675073


----------



## DigoSSA

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Humen Bridge deck is 'dancing' in a rather disturbing way. The bridge spans the Pearl River between Guangzhou and Shenzhen. G9411 runs across it. The bridge opened in 1997, it was one of the first mega bridges in that area. The suspension bridge has an 888 meter main span.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257618139048669184
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257623378581749762
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257617802476675073


Normal. Just doing what it was properly designed to do.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't think so, at least not so violently. Otherwise they wouldn't've close it and made the news if this was normal.


----------



## General Huo

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't think so, at least not so violently. Otherwise they wouldn't've close it and made the news if this was normal.


The experts said it is vortex induced vibration. The bridge is under bridge surface repairing. The 1.2 meter high separation wall was built on the bridge and it may cause the vortex. The wall is being removed now. Hope it is the reason.






虎门大桥异常抖动？专家：系限幅涡振，桥梁主体未受损_桥面


记者从广东省交通集团获悉，目前，已组织养护技术人员对桥体进行检查并组织专家研判，相关领域专家已赶赴现场，对桥面抖动情况进行实地分析，虎门大桥桥梁专业人员介绍，桥梁遇到特殊风况会晃动是正常的，一般遇到旋涡…




www.sohu.com


----------



## g.spinoza

It seems strange that it suddenly started wobbling after 20+ years. It must be triggered by something out of the ordinary, maybe General Huo is right.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Another spiral expressway tunnel: OpenStreetMap

It's on the Jianshui - Yuanyuang Expressway in Yunnan province.






建个元高速公路咪的村隧道双幅贯通


-->--> 2020-05-07--> 　　-->　　●记者杨会国 　　通讯员刘凡嵩刘小庆 　　本报讯近日，建水（个旧）至元阳高速公路项目传来捷报，由中电建路桥集团承建的建个元高速公路项目咪的村隧道左幅顺利贯通，标志着世界第一降高差、世界在建的第二长高速公路螺旋隧道，同时也是云南省首条特长螺旋隧道...




m.yunnan.cn





Google Translate:

_The left side of the Mizi Village Tunnel of the Jianjiyuan Expressway Project undertaken by China Power Construction Road and Bridge Group successfully penetrated, marking the world's first drop in height, the world The spiral tunnel of the second longest highway under construction is also the first super-long spiral tunnel in Yunnan Province to achieve double-penetration.

Micun tunnel has a left width of 3903.62 meters, a right length of 4003.62 meters, a curve radius of 710 meters on the left, a curve radius of 735 meters on the right, and a maximum buried depth of 366 meters. The in-situ height difference of the tunnel is 118.14 meters through spiral exhibition. _


----------



## CNGL

It's the S26 expressway. Yunnan is the only province without listed provincial expressway numbers in the English Wikipedia, but at least the Chinese one has a partial list.


----------



## General Huo

Shantou Bay Cross-Sea Tunnel drilled through. It is a 6-lane dual tube cross-sea tunnel of 6.68 km long.

[youtbe]Y7RGT6pZM3E[/youtube]









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## General Huo

Jinghong-Menghai Expressway (景洪至勐海高速公路) in Yunnan Province is u/c

map: https://map.qq.com/?l=b2db29d2c64cd83c3ef8ff7310c8b097








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## General Huo

Nanjing 5th Yangtse River Bridge and Tunnel sets to open in this year.
长江五桥预计年内建成，年底通车！_南京

map: 








Jianye District · Nanjing, Jiangsu, China


Nanjing, Jiangsu, China




goo.gl










腾讯地图


提供全国400多个城市的地图浏览、地址查询、兴趣点搜索、公交换乘、驾车导航、公交线路及站点查询等多项服务




map.qq.com


















































Heyan Road Yangtse River Crossing Corridor (和燕路过江通道) is also u/c
map:








Jianye District · Nanjing, Jiangsu, China


Nanjing, Jiangsu, China




goo.gl










腾讯地图


提供全国400多个城市的地图浏览、地址查询、兴趣点搜索、公交换乘、驾车导航、公交线路及站点查询等多项服务




map.qq.com


----------



## General Huo

Huanglong-Pucheng expressway (黄蒲高速) Shibaochuan Bridge


----------



## General Huo

Rongjiang Bridge on Chaozhou-Shantou Ring Expressway (潮汕环线高速公路控制性工程跨榕江特大桥)
View attachment 148892


View attachment 148893


View attachment 148894


----------



## General Huo

Tongjianghe Bridge on Bazhong-Wanyuan Expressway (巴中至万源高速公路通江河特大桥)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

General Huo said:


> Huanglong-Pucheng expressway (黄蒲高速) Shibaochuan Bridge
> View attachment 148371
> 
> 
> View attachment 148373


A massive, towering bridge. This looks like the location: Google Maps

I believe this landscape is quite typical for Shaanxi and nearby areas. They call it the 'Loess Plateau' (German 'Löss' for the type of eroded soil). I learned about this with geograhy in high school. The fertile soil is the cradle of Chinese civilization and the brownish-yellow soils give name to the Yellow River (Huang He).


----------



## General Huo

The first 4 to 8 lane expressway in Guizhou, Duyun-Anshun expressway expansion will be built this year.


----------



## General Huo

The longest expressway tunnel in Sichuan, 15.3 km long Daliang Mountain #1 tunnel (大凉山1号隧道) on Leshan-Xichang Expressway under construction


----------



## General Huo

Leshan-Xichang Expressway BIM display


----------



## General Huo

Recently opened Datong-Xianmi Expressway (G569曼德拉至大通公路仙米至大通段)


----------



## General Huo

Zhengding-Xishui (正习高速) in Guizhou will open soon


----------



## General Huo

*24 September*
Yunnan: The 31 kilometer long Wenshan - Maguan Expressway opened to traffic. North end: OpenStreetMap south end: OpenStreetMap 

云南文（文山市）马（马关县）高速


----------



## General Huo

*Ningbo Airport Rapid Road South Extension, Zhejiang, China

September 27, 2020*

The 14.4 km long south section of Ningbo Airport Rapid Road South Extension opens to traffic. It is a 6-lane elevated expressway-level urban rapid road plus surface auxiliary road. The speed limit is 80km/h. The Ningbo metro line 3 Yinzhou-Fenghua section also partly share this route.

source: 浙江日报|3个交通重大项目开通 宁波推进市域发展一体化

location: 29°47'15.67"N 121°28'28.24"E - 29°39'47.61"N 121°26'41.72"E

浙江宁波机场快速路南延南段


----------



## General Huo

*28 September*
Jilin: A 185 kilometer long section of G1112 Jishuang Expressway opened between Dongfeng and Shuangliao, however excluding a brief segment through Liaoning province. East end: OpenStreetMap west end: OpenStreetMap 

集双高速公路东丰至双辽吉林段


----------



## keber

ChrisZwolle said:


> Judging by satellite imagery, the entire route from Nagqu to Lhasa is under construction and may open this year (I suppose this depends on the weather at this altitude). Parts of this route are at 4600 - 4700 meters altitude, but it follows very wide valleys from Nagqu to Yangbajain, so it's not as demanding as some other mountain expressways in China.


I believe that this expressway still goes partly over permafrost which caused many technological challenges during railway construction.


----------



## General Huo

keber said:


> I believe that this expressway still goes partly over permafrost which caused many technological challenges during railway construction.


China has successfully developed methods to solve permafrost problems. There are already multiple railways and highways running continuously without big problems.


----------



## General Huo

Even 3rd or 4th tier cities in China are building urban rapid roads now. Jining city, an unknown city in Shandong province (most of people may know Qufu where Confucius was born and is under Jining's administration), is building its 41km long inner city ring road. The main road is a rapid viaduct/flyover road with 6-lane, and 6-8 lane auxiliary road underneath the viaduct. About 3.66km of viaduct opened to traffic in July and the rest is planed to open by the end of this year.





抢抓工期确保年底主线通车——济宁市内环高架项目建设掠影_标段


已通车的内环高架一标段，全长4.2公里，双向6车道。拼上靠上豁上干，抢抓工期勇向前，所有内环高架项目建设者，用敢为人先的拼搏精神，以舍我其谁的勇敢姿态及卓绝智慧谱写了一曲锐意进取、奋勇向前的雄伟华章。 跨入“




www.sohu.com




济宁内环高架


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Third tier cities in China are still fairly sizable cities by European standards. Which means they generate a lot of traffic, so the need for rapid roads / urban express roads arises there as well. 

Are there cities that have a route numbering for these rapid roads?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

General Huo said:


> *Nanchuan-Liangjiang New District Expressway, Chongqing, China
> 
> October 20, 2020*
> 
> About 75km long Nanchuan-Liangjiang New District Expressway opens to traffic. About 2km north section will open later in this year. It mainly is the Taihong Yangtse River Bridge, which is a suspension bridge with 808 meter main span. The longest tunnel on this road is the 6,470 meters long Chuntianmen Tunnel.
> 
> source: 视频|南两高速今日通车 从南川到两江新区仅需50分钟
> 
> location: 29°39'27.54"N 106°54'15.71"E - 29° 9'10.31"N 107°10'19.25"E
> Taihong Yangtse River Bridge: 29°39'47.84"N 106°53'36.63"E


I came across this opening as well, I was wondering if it included the Yangtze Bridge. 

Satellite images show a continuation along the north side of Chongqing City to G85. Is that also part of the Nanliang Expressway? 

The satellite images also show an apparent realignment of G50 in the area. Or is it an entirely new expressway?


----------



## General Huo

ChrisZwolle said:


> I came across this opening as well, I was wondering if it included the Yangtze Bridge.
> 
> Satellite images show a continuation along the north side of Chongqing City to G85. Is that also part of the Nanliang Expressway?
> 
> The satellite images also show an apparent realignment of G50 in the area. Or is it an entirely new expressway?


The 2km Taihong Yangtse River Bridge doesn't open this time, but it is set to open very soon. It is being tested and doing final touch-up.

The Red line is a new capacity expansion of G50 Shanghai-Chongqing expressway. There is new expressway that connects and extend Nanliang Expressway further north, called 3rd Ring Expressway. Both are under constructed right now. The code for Chongqing 3rd Ring expressway is S0101 by Sogou map.
https://map.sogou.com/t/4p3UAV 

此外南两高速和在建三环高速合川至长寿段、渝北至长寿高速公路（扩能）两个项目在渝北区洛碛镇箭沱湾枢纽互通处相接。目前因箭沱湾枢纽互通暂未建成，本次开通路段为南川区大铺子互通至巴南区五台收费站约75公里，五台收费站以北的太洪长江特大桥及部分路段约2公里暂不开通。


----------



## General Huo

*29 September*
Fujian: A 40 kilometer segment of G1523 Yongguan Expressway opened between Fuzhou Ring Road and Jianjingzhen (around Fuqing). North end: OpenStreetMap south end: OpenStreetMap 

福州长福高速公路


----------



## General Huo

*Wuhu 3rd Yangtse River Bridge Rapid Road, Anhui, China

September 29, 2020*

The road part of Wuhu 3rd Yangtse River Bridge and its elevated rapid road section that connects west of Yangtse River to east at Yijiang Road, about 9 km in total length opens to traffic. The bridge is a double deck rail/road bridge. The lower level is dual track Shangqiu-Hefei-Hangzhou High Speed Railway (350km/h) which opened already. And another double track intercity rail which hasn't been built. The upper deck is 8-lane urban rapid road (expressway level) with speed limit of 80 km/h.

source: Îßºþ³¤½ÈýÇÅ¹«Â·ÇÅ½ñÈÕÍ¨³µ

location: 31°21'1.28"N 118°18'37.19"E - 31°21'32.73"N 118°23'54.00"E 

芜湖长江三桥公路桥


----------



## General Huo

ChrisZwolle said:


> Third tier cities in China are still fairly sizable cities by European standards. Which means they generate a lot of traffic, so the need for rapid roads / urban express roads arises there as well.
> 
> Are there cities that have a route numbering for these rapid roads?


Most of urban rapid roads are funded and administrated by local municipal governments. They are not belong to the Ministry of Transportation. Unless the segments are shared with highway systems in Ministry of Transportation, they don't have any code, just the name. And for all the roads solely owned by the cities, or towns, or villages, or enterprises, or military and not by Ministry of Transportation, they are *NOT* counted in the total mileages of highways, not like most of nations. So Chinese highway total mileage is seriously under counted.

公路里程指在一定时期内实际达到《公路工程[WTBZ]技术标准JTJ01-88》规定的等级公路，并经公路主管部门正式验收交付使用的公路里程数。包括大中城市的郊区公路以及通过小城镇街道部分的公路里程和桥梁，*不包括大中城市的街道、厂矿、林区生产用道和农业生产用道的里程。*两条或多条公路共同经由同一路段，只计算一次，不得重复计算里程长度。它是反映公路建设发展规模的重要指标，也是计算运输网密度等指标的基础资料。


----------



## General Huo

*30 September*
Jiangsu: The remaining 35 kilometers of S68 Liwu Expressway opened between Liyang en Gaochun. East end: OpenStreetMap west end: OpenStreetMap 

江苏S68溧阳至高淳高速公路


----------



## General Huo

*30 September*
Yunnan: The 43 kilometer Mengla - Mengman Expressway opened to traffic. East end: OpenStreetMap west end: OpenStreetMap 


























































The* 6,540 meters* long *Nanla Tunnel 南腊隧道* is the longest tunnel of Mengla - Mengman Expressway in Yunnan.


----------



## General Huo

*30 September*
Sichuan: The first 98 kilometers of S26 Dalang Expressway opened to traffic between Dazhou and Yingshan. East end: OpenStreetMap west end: OpenStreetMap 

四川营(山)达(州)高速公路


----------



## General Huo

*30 September*
Shandong: The final 134 kilometers of S16 Rongwei Expressway opened to traffic between Wendeng and Laiyang. East end: OpenStreetMap west end: OpenStreetMap

山东文登至莱阳高速公路


----------



## General Huo

*Xi'an Xinxing South Road, Shaanxi, China

September 29, 2020*

A 7.5 km long urban rapid road/flyover called Xinxing South Road opens to traffic in Xi'an city.

source: http://news.xiancn.com/content/2020-09/29/content_3634318.htm

location: 34°14'25.65"N 108°58'53.60"E - 34°14'6.96"N 109° 2'26.58"E 

西安市新兴南路工程


----------



## General Huo

*Nantong-Rugao Rapid Road, Jiangsu, China

September 30, 2020*

The 22.3 km long Nantong-Rugao Rapid Road, or Tonggao Road, opens to traffic. It is a full access controlled, 6-lane urban rapid road with speed limit of 100km/h.

source: 通皋大道一期工程主线正式通车 如皋到南通缩短至30分钟_手机网易网
创造如皋历史上的三个第一 通皋大道一期工程主线通车_荔枝网新闻

location: 32°19'26.45"N 120°36'15.72"E - 32° 9'16.30"N 120°45'3.99"E 

通皋大道


----------



## General Huo

*Fujian:*
The second half of S0326 Pingtan Connection Line Expressway opened to traffic, mostly consisting of a 16,34 kilometer road/rail bridge across Pingtan Strait to Haitan Island. The newly opened expressway is 22 kilometers long. It feeds into a large-scale infrastructure development on Haitan. West end: OpenStreetMap east end: OpenStreetMap

福州长平高速公路


----------



## General Huo

62 km of Shenhai expressway in Guangdong has been expanded from 4 lane to 8 lane and opens to traffic in 10/22/2020. The whole section of Shenhai (Shenyang-Haikou) expressway from Guangzhou to Zhanjiang, about 409 km, is under expansion from 4 lane to 8 lane. The section from Guangzhou to Foshan (~96km) has completed in 2009 and 2019. The rest parts sets to complete sequentially till 2022.



*沈海高速广湛线改扩建工程介绍*

沈海高速广湛线改扩建工程采用分段建设的形式，分为广佛高速、佛开北段、佛开南段、开阳高速、阳茂高速、茂湛高速改扩建共6段，改扩建后为双向八车道。

广佛高速改扩建项目北起广州市白云区金沙洲沙贝、南至佛山市南海区谢边，线路全长15.704千米，分别于1997年和2007年两次扩建，第一次扩建于1999年底完成，第二次扩建于2009年底完成。

佛开高速公路改扩建项目起于佛山市南海区的谢边，与广佛高速公路相连，终于鹤山市的址山镇，全长79.864公里。佛开北段改扩建工程于2012年12月建成通车，佛开南段改扩建工程于2019年11月建成通车。

开阳高速改扩建项目起于鹤山市址山镇（水口立交前），终于阳江市江城区，全长125.2公里，预计2021年上半年实现全线双向八车道通行。

阳茂高速扩建项目起于阳江市江城区白沙街道阳江林场，顺接开阳高速公路，止于茂名市电白区观珠镇，全长79.76公里，预计2021年建成通车。

茂湛高速公路扩建项目起于茂名市电白区观珠镇，终于湛江市麻章区高阳镇，终点连接湛徐高速公路，全长108.6公里，分两期建设完成，一期观珠至林屋段预计2022年建成通车。


----------



## General Huo

Expressway mileage in SW China's Guizhou to reach 7,600 km by year-end


----------



## General Huo

Construction of North China's first cross-sea immersed tunnel forges ahead


----------



## General Huo

Baise to Jingxi Expressway
航拍百靖高速公路


----------



## General Huo

*Paved road leads remote village to prosperous life*


----------



## General Huo




----------



## ChrisZwolle

At least 317 kilometers of new expressway opened to traffic in Zhejiang today. It includes the second bypass of Hangzhou, the final link of G25, a part of the Shaoxing - Taizhou Expressway, a segment of the G4012 Lining Expressway in the south and a branch of S28 in Taizhou. 

Most of these expressways have large amounts of tunnels and bridges as they were built through very rugged terrain. It includes the longest expressway tunnel of Zhejiang (8.7 km).

I made a map of the newly opened segments:


----------



## General Huo

ChrisZwolle said:


> At least 317 kilometers of new expressway opened to traffic in Zhejiang today. It includes the second bypass of Hangzhou, the final link of G25, a part of the Shaoxing - Taizhou Expressway, a segment of the G4012 Lining Expressway in the south and a branch of S28 in Taizhou.
> 
> Most of these expressways have large amounts of tunnels and bridges as they were built through very rugged terrain. It includes the longest expressway tunnel of Zhejiang (8.7 km).
> 
> I made a map of the newly opened segments:


Good job. However, you missed another section, Qiandaohu-Huangshan Expressway Chun'an section (51.42km). So in one day of Dec 22, 2020, Zhejiang opens
1) Hangzhou 2nd Bypass: 149km
2) Hang-Shao-Tai (Jingling to Kuocang), 65.7km
3) Jian-Jin, 58.09km
4) Wen-Tai, 55.96km
5) Qian-Huang (Chun'an), 51.42km
6) Lin-Jin Taizhou Connection, 9.2km

389km in total new roads, plus part of Hangzhou-Nanjing Expressway expansion (4->6 lane).


----------



## Stressless

General Huo said:


> *Paved road leads remote village to prosperous life*


"China's last administrative village ... to be linked by a paved road."
They did this in 20 to 30 years, this is quiet the achievement! I guess the question is, when will this village get its high-speed rail link to Beijing?  Happy Holidays!


----------



## General Huo

*Three expressways in Ningxia, China

27 Nov, 2020*

There are 3 expressways open to traffic on one day in Ningxia Hui Autonomous Territory.

1) 27.7 km Pingluo-Sishilipu section of G2 Beijing-Shanghai Expressway is expended from 4-lane to 8 lane. The whole 284 km G2 Beijing-Shanghai Expressway 8-laning is officially completed.
location: 38°52'29.08"N 106°29'4.34"E - 38°38'24.64"N 106°20'27.41"E 

























2) 112.58 km Ningxia section of G69 Yichuan-Baise Expressway.
location: 38° 5'24.57"N 106°54'2.78"E - 37° 7'22.08"N 106°49'56.54"E









































3) 48.02 km S60 Xiji-Huining Expressway.
location: 35°58'19.87"N 105°48'53.21"E - 35°46'23.38"N 105°27'15.91"E


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Breakthrough has been achieved at the 11515 meter long Laoying Tunnel in Yunnan province. It is the longest tunnel in the province and part of G5613 Baolu Expressway (Baoshan - Lushui Expressway). Earlier reports indicated a traffic opening in September 2021.

Location: Google Maps





__





8分钟横穿怒山山脉！云南最长高速公路隧道今日贯通_老营


12月26日，经过800多名施工人员近5年艰苦奋战后，保泸高速全线最大控制性工程也是云南省最长公路隧道——老营特长隧道顺利实现贯通。保泸高速全线建成通车后，保山至泸水的行车时间将由原来的3个多小时缩短至1小时…




www.sohu.com


----------



## CNGL

General Huo said:


> *Three expressways in Ningxia, China
> 
> 27 Nov, 2020*
> 
> There are 3 expressways open to traffic on one day in Ningxia Hui Autonomous Territory.
> 
> 1) 27.7 km Pingluo-Sishilipu section of G2 Beijing-Shanghai Expressway is expended from 4-lane to 8 lane. The whole 284 km G2 Beijing-Shanghai Expressway 8-laning is officially completed.
> location: 38°52'29.08"N 106°29'4.34"E - 38°38'24.64"N 106°20'27.41"E


That must be one hell of a detour for the Beijing-Shanghai expressway . It's the G6, Beijing-Tibet expressway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Two more downstream Yangtze Bridges have been completed.

The Wuxue Yangtze Bridge. It has an 808 meter span (making it a top 10 cable-stayed span in China)









The Nanjing 5th Yangtze Bridge. This one has a 2 x 600 meter span


----------



## ChrisZwolle

At least 9 expressways will open to traffic tomorrow (28 December) in Guangdong province:











S6 Guanglong Expressway (Huizhou - Zhijin): 77 km
S8 Guangfozhao Expressway (Guangzhou - Foshan): 7 km
S11 Dachao Expressway (Dabu - Chaoshan): 121 km
S20 Guangzhongjiang Expressway (Zhongshan - Jiangmen): 23 km
S26 Zhongyang Expressway (Zhongshan - Kaiping): 86 km
S51 Luoyang Expressway (Yangjiang - Hailing Island): 9 km
S59 Huaiyang Expressway (Huaiji - Yunan): 106 km
S85 Shantou Ring Expressway (G15 - G78 + branch route to S14): 37 + 17 km
S86 Shenzhen Outer Ring Expressway (S3 - S27): 51 km

Total: 534 kilometers


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

Honest question: Is anyone driving on all these expressways especially those in the middle of nowhere or are they just building them becuase they have to much money?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think there is a difference between the densely populated plains of Eastern China, the mountain regions, the far north and the far west of China. 

The eastern expressway network is by far the densest, it serves provinces with a very high population density. This type of areas would have dense motorway networks in Europe or the United States as well.

There is also a policy to connect every county to the expressway network. While this makes sense in the east, the farther you go inland, the more mountainous the terrain becomes. These mountainous areas tend to be much less densely populated, so constructing expressways to all of these mountain counties is expensive while getting low traffic volumes in return. Though the travel time savings are unprecedented. 

Keep in mind we're not talking about Tibet, the Himalayas or the desert areas yet, where population densities are exceedingly low. China is a huge country but there aren't many people in the western half (west of Chengdu and Lanzhou). There are 82 million people living in Xinjiang, Tibet, Qinghai, Gansu and Inner Mongolia, this is an area of 5.25 million square kilometers, around 55% of the land area but only 6% of the population. This region is as sparsely populated as Finland or Sweden.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ChrisZwolle said:


> At least 9 expressways will open to traffic tomorrow (28 December) in Guangdong province:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S6 Guanglong Expressway (Huizhou - Zhijin): 77 km
> S8 Guangfozhao Expressway (Guangzhou - Foshan): 7 km
> S11 Dachao Expressway (Dabu - Chaoshan): 121 km
> S20 Guangzhongjiang Expressway (Zhongshan - Jiangmen): 23 km
> S26 Zhongyang Expressway (Zhongshan - Kaiping): 86 km
> S51 Luoyang Expressway (Yangjiang - Hailing Island): 9 km
> S59 Huaiyang Expressway (Huaiji - Yunan): 106 km
> S85 Shantou Ring Expressway (G15 - G78 + branch route to S14): 37 + 17 km
> S86 Shenzhen Outer Ring Expressway (S3 - S27): 51 km
> 
> Total: 534 kilometers


I made an updated map based on news reports:











S6 Guanglong Expressway (Huizhou - Zhijin): 77 km
S6 Guanglong Expressway (Huizhou section): 30 km
S8 Guangfozhao Expressway (Guangzhou - Foshan): 7 km
S11 Dachao Expressway (Dabu - Chaoshan): 121 km
S14 Shanzhan Expressway (Puning - Jieixi): 23 km
S20 Guangzhongjiang Expressway (Zhongshan - Jiangmen): 23 km
S26 Zhongyang Expressway (Zhongshan - Kaiping): 86 km
S51 Luoyang Expressway (Yangjiang - Hailing Island): 9 km
S59 Huaiyang Expressway (Huaiji - Yunan): 106 km
S85 Shantou Ring Expressway 82 km
S86 Shenzhen Outer Ring Expressway (S3 - S27): 51 km
On the other hand I'm not so sure if S26 opened to traffic, it wasn't mentioned in the news reports from today.

Total: 615 kilometers.


----------



## lawdefender

The Guangzhongjiang Expressway opened to traffic on 2020-12-28

The Guangzhongjiang Expressway project passes through Guangzhou, Zhongshan, Foshan and Jiangmen in the hinterland of the Pearl River Delta. The total length is 67.314km. The Guangzhou section is about 1.8km. It consists of two parts. One is the east-west Jiangmen-Nansha Expressway (50.162km long) ), the second is the Foshan-Jiangmen Expressway (17.152km long) running north-south.

The Guangzhongjiang Expressway project has a total length of 67 kilometers, of which the third phase of the project is about 23 kilometers. The third phase of the project is east-west, starting from the first and second phases of Tianlian Interchange, passing through Zhongshan Xiaolan Town, Dongfeng Town, Nantou Town, Huangpu Town, and ending at Dagang Town, Nansha District, Guangzhou; along the line and Huancheng North Road, Xindongfu Road, G105 National Road, Guangzhu West Expressway, Yuanyuan Road, Linglan Road, Yanlin Road, Eastern Outer Ring Expressway, Dongxin Expressway and other important arterial roads cross or connect.

It adopts two-way 6-lane highway technical standards, and the design speed is 100 km/h. Set up 6 interchanges, including Tianlian, Xiaolanbei, Dongfeng, Nantoubei, Huangpu, Fangma, of which 4 hubs are interchanged, 12 super bridges (1 cable-stayed bridge), and the ratio of main bridge to tunnel is 100 %.

The Guangzhongjiang Expressway is vividly referred to as the "high-speed in the air". There are 70 main line bridges and 110 ramp bridges across the line, including the 400-meter Binjiang Bridge, the 365-meter Fanzhong Bridge, and the 380-meter Jianghai Bridge. , 320 meters of Chaohe Bridge, and a main span of 170 meters, 195 meters of rigid frame bridges, the bridge length accounts for more than 83% of the length of the route. Especially in the third phase, the bridge to tunnel ratio of the main line reached 100%.

In addition, there are 17 interchanges on the Guangzhongjiang Expressway. The interchanges are dense and closely spaced. There is an interchange within 4 kilometers on average, forming a unique “interchange group” in Guangzhongjiang. Intensive intercommunication connects 12 powerful industrial towns in the Pearl River Delta region, including Junan, Xiaolan, and Guzhen, speeding up the flow of logistics and personnel in the region, promoting economic development, and promoting the integration of transportation in the PRD.






广中江高速明日正式通车！南沙到中山江门将节省半小时以上_高速公路


三期工程呈东西走向，起于一、二期通车段天连互通，经中山小榄镇、东凤镇、南头镇、黄圃镇，终于广州南沙区大岗镇；沿线与环城北路、新东阜路、G105国道、广珠西线高速公路、园林路、岭栏路、雁林路、东部外环高速公路、…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

*9 expressways open to traffic on the same day! Guangdong Province expressway mileage exceeds 10,000 kilometers*


According to statistics, in 2019, the total exit traffic of Guangdong expressway toll stations exceeded 2 billion vehicles, ranking first in the country. Among them, the total export traffic of toll stations in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area is 750 million vehicles. Among the top ten expressway toll stations in the country in terms of traffic volume, 6 stations including Guangdong Bulong, Luotian Main Line, Guanlan, Airport Station, Panyu Bridge and Longgang are impressively listed.

Taking the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Expressway as an example, the average daily traffic volume in 2019 exceeded 650,000 vehicles, which was nearly 18 times the average daily traffic volume of 36,300 vehicles in the year when it was commissioned in 1994. According to calculations, the contribution value of the Guangshen Expressway to the economy along the route is conservatively estimated to reach 20 billion annually, which has played a huge role in boosting the economic development of the areas along the route.





http://td.gd.gov.cn/dtxw_n/tpxw/content/post_3161866.html#:~:text=%E4%BB%8A%E5%B9%B4%EF%BC%8C%E5%B9%BF%E4%B8%9C%E6%96%B0%E5%A2%9E%E9%AB%98%E9%80%9F,%E5%B7%B2%E8%B6%85%E8%BF%87%E7%8F%A0%E4%B8%89%E8%A7%92%E5%9C%B0%E5%8C%BA%E3%80%82&text=%E7%B2%A4%E4%B8%9C%E8%A5%BF%E5%8C%97%E5%9C%B0%E5%8C%BA%E8%81%94%E7%B3%BB,%E4%BA%86%E5%A4%9A%E6%9D%A1%E4%B8%BB%E9%80%9A%E9%81%93%E3%80%82








高速公路通车里程率先突破1万公里！广东为什么能？_南方网


潮汕环线、紫惠高速、大潮高速等9条高速公路同步通车，为广东在“交通强国”试点建设的元年，写下亮丽的一笔——广东高速公路通车总里程在全国省（区）率先突破1万公里。




news.southcn.com


----------



## General Huo

Missing:
*31 December*

*Yunnan*: Yibin-Zhaotong Expressway Yiliang-Zhaotong section (宜昭高速彝良至昭通段): 92.72 km (27°25'30.71"N 103°45'25.53"E - 27°33'21.99"N 104°15'21.63"E) 宜昭高速彝良至昭通段建成通车_腾讯新闻*
*Yunnan*: Yibin-Bijie Expressway Banzhuba-Maanshan section (宜毕高速公路斑竹坝至马鞍山段): 30.8 km (27°58'42.28"N 104°55'36.85"E - 27°49'6.13"N 105° 0'32.14"E) 昭通5段高速将在本月底通车，具体时间来了～_腾讯新闻*
*Yunnan*: Zhaotong-Luzhou Expressway Yiliang-Zhenxiong section (昭泸高速彝良至镇雄段): 73.558 km (27°33'21.99"N 104°15'21.63"E - 27°27'50.11"N 104°56'4.08"E)*
*Yunnan*: Zhenxiong-Hezhang Expressway (镇赫高速公路): 12.285 km (27°25'4.38"N 104°55'2.44"E - 27°20'22.25"N 104°51'1.69"E)*
Yunnan: G5613 Baolu Expressway (Wafangxiang - Lushui): 70 km *85.17 km 今天这条公路试通车后结束了怒江州没有高速公路的历史云南看点社会频道_云南网*
Yunnan: G0613 Xiangli Expressway (Shangri-La - Lijiang): 125 km *140.305km 香格里拉至丽江高速公路试通车*
*It should be 1334 km*




ChrisZwolle said:


> More than 1,000 kilometers of new expressway have opened in Yunnan over a 30-day period:
> 
> *25 December*
> 
> Yunnan: Yishi Expressway (Yiliang - Shilin): 20 km
> *28 December*
> 
> Yunnan: S8012 Dianzhong Economic Circle Ring Expressway (Xundian - Zhanyi): 60 km
> *29 December*
> 
> Yunnan: S43 Shanghe Expressway (Heqing - Lijiang): 42 km
> *30 December*
> 
> Yunnan: Chengyizhao Expressway (Haizixiang - Zhaotong): 93 km
> Yunnan: G5613 Baolu Expressway (Wafangxiang - Lushui): 70 km
> Yunnan: G7611 Duxiang Expressway (Guizhou border - Zhaotong - Longtoushanzhen): 40 km
> *31 December*
> 
> Yunnan: G0613 Xili Expressway (Shangri-La - Lijiang): 125 km
> Yunnan: G4216 Rongli Expressway (Yongsheng - Lijiang): 67 km
> Yunnan: G5615 Tianhou Expressway (Tengchong - Houqiaozhen): 52 km
> *10 January*
> 
> * Yunnan: S8012 Central Yunnan Economic Circle Ring Expressways (Wuding - Xundian): 105 km
> 
> *13 January*
> * Yunnan: G5615 Tianhou Expressway (Mojiang - Lincang: 236 km
> 
> *15 January*
> * Yunnan: G8512 Jingda Expressway (Jinghong - Menghai): 53 km
> 
> *20 January*
> * Yunnan: Silan Expressway (Simao - Lancang): 131 km (planned opening)
> 
> Total: 1094 km
> 
> There was a news report that said that Yunnan had fewer than 4,000 kilometers of expressway in 2016. It had over 9,000 kilometers by the end of 2020. And most of these expressways were built through mountainous terrain, partially outright spectacular terrain.
> 
> There are now also six expressways running to the border with Myanmar. I don't see Myanmar being able to build extensions by themselves, but maybe these will be built as part of the Belt and Road Initiative, similar to Laos, where the first expressway in its history was recently opened as part of the Kunming - Bangkok Expressway.


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou-Shenzhen Expressway plan to expand from 6 lanes in both directions to 10-12 lanes*

On February 8, the survey and design of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen section of the Beijing-Hong Kong-Macao Expressway (Guangshen Expressway) began bidding. It was revealed that the project was estimated to be submitted for review at 47.1 billion yuan. The construction period is tentatively set for 5 years. The two-way 6 lanes are expanded to 10-12 lanes.

The Guangzhou-Shenzhen Expressway has been open to traffic for more than 20 years. It is an important channel linking Guangzhou, Dongguan, Shenzhen, and Hong Kong. It is an important part of the national expressway network of Beijing-Hong Kong-Macao Expressway G4 and Shenhai Expressway G15. The Guangzhou-Shenzhen Expressway carries the task of the central traffic axis of the Greater Bay Area. It has been highly urbanized along the route. In recent years, the congestion problem has become increasingly prominent, and expansion of the expressway has been brewing.

According to the tender announcement, the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Expressway reconstruction and expansion project starts at Huangcun Interchange in Guangzhou City in the north and ends at Huanggang Toll Station in Shenzhen City in the south. The reconstruction and expansion project of Guangzhou-Shenzhen Expressway is generally expanded in accordance with the principle of making full use of the original road and land resources. It is mainly expanded into ten lanes (with a cross-section width of 52 meters) by integral splicing, and sections with large traffic volume are separated and expanded into 12 The lane plan is expanded, and the design speed is 100~120 km/h.






广深高速要改扩建！从双向6车道扩至10-12车道_广州日报大洋网


2月8日，京港澳高速公路广州至深圳段（广深高速）改扩建项目勘察设计开始招标，其中透露，该工程送审估算为471亿元，施工期暂定5年，将从现有的双向6车道扩建成10~12车道。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## sponge_bob

Guizhou is home to some spectacular expressways and to equally spectacular debts incurred to build them.

Luckily for them they are getting some help from a brewery.









China's Moutai comes to home province's rescue with bond purchase


Deal shows how a local government can leverage a profitable state-owned business




asia.nikkei.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

General Huo said:


> *9 Feb 2021
> Hubei:* G59 Hohhot-Beihai Expressway Yidu Yangtse River Bridge (呼北高速宜都长江大桥): 15.679km (30°18'46.40"N 111°25'42.20"E-30°25'18.79"N 111°31'49.85"E), Yidu Yangtse River Bridge is a 1000 m main span suspension bridge. 宜都长江大桥建成通车 宜昌拥有长江大桥达10座-荆楚网-湖北日报网


Nice, I missed this one. 

Do you also know if the S40 / 4th Ring Road of Wuhan has entirely opened to traffic? I was expecting an opening maybe before Spring Festival but I wasn't able to find anything, except some news that it was completed and awaiting an official opening.


----------



## General Huo

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice, I missed this one.
> 
> Do you also know if the S40 / 4th Ring Road of Wuhan has entirely opened to traffic? I was expecting an opening maybe before Spring Festival but I wasn't able to find anything, except some news that it was completed and awaiting an official opening.


 Not yet. It plans to open in the mid-March.






武汉东四环线预计3月中旬完成通车试运营手续


2021年2月9日，湖北各地党政机构及单位在《民生热线》和《荆楚问政》实名回复了20条网友留言，请留言网友及时查阅。



m.cnhubei.com


----------



## General Huo

Roads over the clouds. Enshi, Hubei Province





沿着高速看中国丨湖北恩施：云中高速 宛若仙境_新华湖北


日前，湖北恩施土家族苗族自治州恩施市境内的安来高速建恩段（原称银北高速）和沪渝高速宜恩段交汇处，云遮雾罩，宛若巨龙腾飞。



www.hb.xinhuanet.com


----------



## Adilox

ChrisZwolle said:


> *G1 Jingha Expressway*
> 
> This article refers to a 230 kilometer 10 laning project of G1 in Liaoning province, between Suizhong and Panjin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ÁÉÄþÈý¸ö¸ßËÙ¹«Â·ÏîÄ¿È«ÃæÆô¶¯--Áìµ¼ÁôÑÔ°å--ÈËÃñÍø
> 
> 
> ¡¡¡¡2ÔÂ2ÈÕ£¬¼ÇÕß´ÓÁÉÄþÊ¡¸ßËÙ¹«Â·½¨Éè×ÜÖ¸»Ó²¿»ñÏ¤£¬½üÆÚ£¬ÁÉÄþÊ¡ÒÑ±àÖÆÍê³ÉÈý¸ö¹ú¼Ò¸ßËÙ¹«Â·ÏîÄ¿Ê©¹¤¿ÉÐÐÐÔ±¨¸æ£¬²¢½«È«ÃæÆô¶¯ÏîÄ¿Ç°ÆÚ¹¤×÷¡£¡¡¡¡ÕâÈý¸öÏîÄ¿·Ö±ðÎª¾©¹þ¸ßËÙ¹«Â·ËçÖÐÖÁÅÌ½õ¶ÎÀ©ÈÝ¸ÄÔì¡¢ÁèÔ´ÖÁËçÖÐ
> 
> 
> 
> leaders.people.com.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this will be the first substantial 10 lane expressway in China. There are a few short 10 lane sections but up until now the longer stretches do not exceed 8 lanes as far as I know. Liaoning also had the first long eight lane expressway in China: G15 between Shenyang and Dalian.


This got me thinking. What are some lengthy expressway sections that due to congestion may require widening in the near future?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is a new route of G18 under construction in Hebei province. It is 73 kilometers long and runs from G3 to G4. It doesn't really provide a faster or shorter route yet, maybe it'll be extended further west and east at some point.

It will also link up with two new north-south expressways under construction in the area: the Beijing - Xiong'an Expressway (Jingxiong Expressway) and the Beijing - Dezhou Expressway (Jingde Expressway). There is lots of new development in this part of Hebei, they are constructing the Xiong'an New Area northeast of Baoding as a new subcenter of the greater Beijing - Tianjin Area.


----------



## General Huo

*Xingyi City Loop Expressway, Guizhou, China

March 1, 2021*

62.504 km long Xingyi City Loop Expressway opens to traffic. The Fenglin Bridge on this route is 361 meters high from the bottom of water to the bridge surface, which is world 12th highest bridge currently.

source: 今天，兴义环城高速公路正式通车！_政务_澎湃新闻-The Paper
*今天，兴义环城高速公路通车了！*
今天，兴义环城高速公路通车了！,高速公路,兴义,黔西南,收费站,丰都,兴义市







www.163.com

Fenglin Bridge: Malinghe Bridge Fenglin - HighestBridges.com

map:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've noticed a new ring road under construction in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia.

Almost the entire ring road is a continuous viaduct of approximately 31,500 meters in length. This would rank it pretty high on the list with the longest road bridges in the world.


----------



## General Huo

Pingtang Bridge and service area


----------



## lawdefender

By the end of 2020, China has approximately 5.2 million kilometers of highways open to traffic, including 161,000 kilometers of expressways.






³öÐÐÔ½À´Ô½ÊæÊÊ±ã½Ý£¨¡°Ê®ÈýÎå¡±£¬ÎÒÃÇÕâÑù×ß¹ý£©


¡¡¡¡¡°µ¥³Ì²»µ½3Ð¡Ê±£¬µ±Ìì¾ÍÄÜÍù·µ£¬Ì«·½±ãÁË£¡¡±2ÔÂ4ÈÕ£¬Å©ÀúÐ¡Äê£¬¼Ò×¡ÉòÑô¡¢ÔÚ¾©¾ÉÌµÄÀîÏÈÉúÉÏÎç9µã59·Ö´Ó±±¾©³¯ÑôÕ¾ÉÏ¸ßÌú£¬µ½¼Ò³ÔÁËÁ½¶ÙÍÅÔ²·¹£¬µ±ÍíÓÖ³Ë¸ßÌú·µ¾©¡£1ÔÂ22ÈÕ¾©¹þ¸ßÌúµÄ¹á



jl.people.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

Wenchuan-Maerkang Expressway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

壮观！常泰长江大桥开展钢沉井夹壁混凝土首次浇筑


交汇点新闻



jnews.xhby.net





The world's longest cable-stayed bridge span is under construction in Jiangsu province, a road/rail bridge across the Yangtze between Changzhou and Taixing. It will have a 1174 meter span. However I haven't been able to find out how tall the towers will be. This must be (near) record high. Cable-stayed bridges have higher towers relative to span length than suspension bridges.

Another mega bridge recently started construction near Ma'anshan, which was reported to have the tallest bridge tower in the world with a 345 meter high tower (and 2 x 1120 meter span). This makes it a few meters taller than the Millau Viaduct in France, but its span is shorter than the bridge at Changzhou, which suggest that the Changzhou Bridge may have even higher towers. I searched this bridge in Chinese but haven't been able to find out the height of the towers. 

The current longest cable-stayed bridge span is the Russky Bridge in Vladivostok with a 1104 meter span and 321 meter high towers.


----------



## General Huo

Expressways in Guangxi


----------



## General Huo

*Jianhe Bridge in Hongnong 弘农涧河特大桥 *


----------



## General Huo

G4218 Yaan-Yecheng Expressway (雅叶高速) u/c in snow-blanketed Renbu county in Tibet (西藏日喀则市仁布县 ).


----------



## steve5

From zero to 160,000 km: The start of China's expressways


----------



## General Huo

It just takes 32 years to get 160,000km in world's most diverse, challenging and magnificant terrains


----------



## General Huo




----------



## ChrisZwolle

G3 Dezhou - Qihe in Shandong province has been widened from four to eight lanes (93 kilometers).


----------



## lawdefender

The most beautiful highway in China


Du (Shanzi) Ku (Che) Highway, that is, the Dushanzi to Kuche section of National Highway 217. The Duku Highway starts in the Dushanzi District of Karamay City in the north, runs from the north to the south of the Tianshan Mountains, and connects to Kuqa City in Aksu Prefecture at the southern end, with a total length of 561 kilometers.

Because more than half of its area traverses high mountains and deep river valleys, and connects many ethnic minority communities, it was selected as a "landscape avenue running through the ridge of Tianshan" by "Chinese National Geographic".

It was completed and opened to traffic in September 1983, which shortened the distance between the north and south of Xinjiang by nearly half from the original more than 1,000 kilometers. It is a monument in the history of China's highway construction. In order to build this highway, tens of thousands of officers and soldiers fought for 10 years, and 168 road-building officers and soldiers gave their precious lives.

The Duku Highway has a special terrain with many sharp bends and steep slopes. There are more than 280 kilometers of sections above 2000 meters above sea level. Affected by natural factors such as snowfall and icing in the Tianshan Mountains, it is only open for five months a year, from the end of September to the following year. In May, winter traffic control will be implemented for up to 7 months.

On July 4, 2021, the Duku Highway was opened to traffic.






__





【图集】“中国最美公路” 独库公路全线通车，沿途风光美不胜收|界面新闻 · 影像


独库公路是一条连接南北疆的大通道,全长561公里，一半路段都在海拔2000米以上。由于大雪、泥石流等原因，公路从去年10月12日封闭至今，已经“雪藏”8个多月。




www.jiemian.com


----------



## NFZANMNIM

so as we know, design of China's directional road signs, bilingual ones, ... it sucks. They're designed horribly, with the 2nd language in a very small font size, and (in some cases) in some very thin font style, that's incredibly hard to read, if not impossible, especially when driving at 120km/h

An example is Mongol signs, and these signs are especially hard to design, and Especially Badly designed in China, because the Mongol script is written to bottom, comlums organized left to right

Here is one example, so I thought I'd redesign this sign, in a few ways, see what happens.










Design 1: Mongolian top to bottom, Hanzi Left to right










Design 2: Mongolian top to bottom, Hanzi Left to right, breaking the Chinese into 3 lines









Design 3: Mongolian top to bottom (columns left to right), Hanzi Top to bottom (columns right to left)









Design 4: Trilingual Signage









And a redesign of another sign



















please let me know what your preferences are, thoughts, maybe suggestions.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A key component to the legibility signage is the ability to identify letters at a high rate of speed, including in adverse weather or at night. This does not necessarily mean that text needs to be very large, however dense scripts can be difficult to decipher at the same font size as other scripts. 

I can't read Mongolian or Arabic so I can't comment on how well legibile it is on a sign. Chinese characters are complex, but most city names are only 2 or 3 characters long, which means they can be displayed large without taking up a lot of space. One character is often three or four letters in Pinyin, so it requires more space than Chinese characters to be displayed. Street names or places in Inner Mongolia tend to be longer though.

For example:
郑州
Zhengzhou

Two characters, but the pinyin name is over twice as long.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Southern portions of a new regional expressway in Xinjiang are visible on Google Satellite imagery, this is the S21, Altay-Urumqi Expressway

For reference, the location marked with an asterisk is the town of Wujiaqu, about 25~30km nort of Urumqi









On Sentinel Imagery from 11 August, the expressway is even visible deep north into the desert











Not sure what the point of this specific project is, as this is a project that runs directly thru an empty of population sandy desert. Esp, when there already is an expressway a bit further East. It's not like Altay Wilayat in the north is a populous area either, it's an area of 600k. 3 connecting expressways (the other one being G3014 Qaramay-Altay Expressway) seems a bit over the top.

A separatist Uyghur website is claiming that the ulterior motive behind these expressway projects to Altay Wilayat is for facilitating the Sinicization of Northern Xinjiang
Source

QQ map has the expressway shown










Here are some construction pictures of this expressway, from here
The construction of the first desert highway in Xinjiang has been accelerated (Uyghur)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

On Sentinel satellite imagery, in the far east of the far western region of Xinjiang, there's a brand new expressway under construction in the location shown below.

Anyone knows what its name, number is? Any info on it? Baidu only labels it as G7.


----------



## CNGL

It's S29. Surely an expressway from the middle of nowhere to the middle of nowhere. I wonder why they are building it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An article detailing the upgrade of the northernmost segment of G55 Erguang Expressway in Inner Mongolia:






【飞“阅”中国】内蒙古高速公路建设忙_图片频道_新华网


二广高速公路是纵贯中国南北的交通大动脉，起点在内蒙古自治区二连浩特，途经内蒙古、山西、河南、湖北、湖南、广东6省（区）20多个地市，全长2685公里。



www.nmg.xinhuanet.com





G55 Erenhot - Guangzhou Expressway is one of the main north-south axis of China. The northernmost segment in Inner Mongolia is not a full expressway but a higher standard dual carriageway G208 between Erenhot at the Mongolian border and Saihantalazhen / Sonid Youqi. They are upgrading this to national expressway standards.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

CNGL said:


> It's S29. Surely an expressway from the middle of nowhere to the middle of nowhere. I wonder why they are building it.


Thank you so much. do you know if it got any name? 

Also, a 2nd question for the Thread, in the city of Ghulja/Yining, to its East, there seems to be an under construction expressway. Where's the destination for it? and what's it going to be called? (you can see it on google maps too, go to this coordinates: 43.857989627813055, 81.42534797628838


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This article details some specifications of the G8511 Kunming - Mohan (Kunmo) Expressway six laning between Yuxi and Mojiang (Pu'er City) in Yunnan province: 昆磨高速玉溪至墨江段将扩容为双向6车道

This is a 177 kilometer project. This part of G8511 originally opened in 2000-2003 as a first generation mountain expressway, which typically have reduced speed limits, steep grades and a very curvy alignment to avoid the need for tunnels and bridges. This expressway has huge elevation changes, most of Yunnan is a plateau with mountain ranges, but the expressway crosses the Red River valley, also known as the Honghe or Hong River in China. This valley is over 1,000 meters lower than the surrounding plateau.

The project is mentioned to have a 77% bridge/tunnel ratio, which is extremely high. This also indicates they will not widen the existing expressway but rather rebuild it or parallel it with a new expressway at higher standards.

G8511 is a key part of China's Belt and Road Initiative, it is the Chinese part of the Kunming - Bangkok Expressway.


----------



## keber

You can see the whole G8511 as it was in 2015 on this road video, from 2:07:00 (first part is still one carriageway)




Expressway from Pu'er to Yuxi begins at 2:29:00.


----------



## lawdefender

On August 21, the Naqu-Yangbajing section of the G6 Beijing-Tibet Expressway was opened for trial operation. So far, the 295-kilometer-long G6 Beijing-Tibet Expressway from Nagqu to Lhasa (hereinafter referred to as "Nala Expressway") has been opened to traffic. The total mileage of high-grade highways in Tibet has reached 1,105 kilometers.

The total length of this section is about 226.937 kilometers (Naqu South Interchange to Yangbajing Interchange, Sambasa Village, Yangbajing Town, Dangxiong County). During the trial operation, the transportation department of the autonomous region and the traffic management department of the public security organs will follow the maximum speed limit of 100 kilometers/ The traffic management is implemented in the highway traffic standard of hours and the minimum speed limit of 70 km/h.

The Nala Expressway is the first expressway connecting Lhasa, the capital of the Tibet Autonomous Region, and the grasslands of northern Tibet. After opening to traffic, the journey between Lhasa and Nagqu has been shortened from more than 6 hours on National Highway 109 in the past to 3 hours now. . This expressway was built in an area with an average altitude of more than 4,500 meters, making it the highest altitude expressway in the world.






那曲—拉萨！世界上海拔最高的高速公路今天通车







www.guancha.cn


----------



## ChrisZwolle

lawdefender said:


> This expressway was built in an area with an average altitude of more than 4,500 meters, making it the highest altitude expressway in the world.


I see Chinese media mentioning this, but the G0613 Xili Expressway in Qinghai province is higher: it reaches 4824 meters above sea level at the Bayan Har Pass, which is here: Google Maps


----------



## lawdefender

ChrisZwolle said:


> I see Chinese media mentioning this, but the G0613 Xili Expressway in Qinghai province is higher: it reaches 4824 meters above sea level at the Bayan Har Pass, which is here: Google Maps


It is about the average altitude of the expressway, not the highest altitude on certain section of the expressway.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

New segment of a provincial expressway in Xinjiang visible on satellite imagery

This is at Toksun County, Turpan wilayat, Expressway S12 高伊高速


----------



## lawdefender

Data from the Ministry of Transport of China shows: by the end of 2020

1) The mileage of expressways in China is 161,000 kilometers, ranking first in the world.

2) The recycling rate of waste materials on highway pavement reaches 95%.

3) The total mileage of highways open to traffic across the country has reached 5,198,100 kilometers.

4) New energy buses reached 466,000, accounting for 66.2% of the total urban buses.






交通运输部：中国高速公路通车里程居世界第一-中新网


(记者 刘亮)中国交通运输部24日披露的数据显示，截至2020年底，中国高速公路通车里程达16.10万公里，居世界第一。在综合立体交通网方面，目前，中国以铁路为主干、以公路为基础、水运和民航比较优势充分发挥的国家综合立体交通网日益完善。



www.chinanews.com


----------



## verreme

^^ Does that mean that 95% of the asphalt is made of recycled waste?


----------



## lawdefender

By the end of 2020, Guangzhou has built expressway with a mileage of more than 1,100 kilometers.

The main skeleton expressway network composed by three ring roads + 19 radiation lines.

Expressway map of Guangzhou and the surrounding cities














广州已建成高快速路里程位居全省第一 “三环+十九射”主骨架路网基本形成 - 广州市人民政府门户网站


广州市人民政府门户网站（网址：www.gz.gov.cn）是由广州市政务服务数据管理局主办，利用政府的设备、网络和信息等资源整合建设而成。它以政府部门网站为依托，以需求为导向，以服务为宗旨，遵循‘以人为本’的设计理念，围绕信息公开、在线服务和公众参与三大政府网站功能定位，设置了‘政务公开’、‘政务服务’、‘互动交流’、‘魅力广州’、‘营商环境’五大频道，以丰富的内容、人性化的服务和强大的功能为用户提供服务。



www.gz.gov.cn






By 2025, Guangzhou expressway mileage will add 200 km comparing to 2020.

By 2035, Guangzhou expressway mileage will add 500 km comparing to 2020.








广州高速公路总里程超一千公里，形成 “三环+十九射” 主骨架路网


路网完善，通达方便。高速公路打通不同城市、地区间的交通脉络，输送着车辆、推动着发展。记者从市交通运输部门了解到，2016年以来，广州市建成通车高速公路5条，新增通车里程约93公里，包括北三环二期、凤凰山隧道、南沙大桥、花莞高速金盆立交至太成立交段、机场第二高速王庄立交至高增立交段。




m.chinahighway.com


----------



## sponge_bob

City or Province, I thought the province had c.10k km already.



lawdefender said:


> By the end of 2020, Guangzhou has built expressway with a mileage of more than 1,100 kilometers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new bridge across the Yangtze opens to traffic at Wuxue, Hubei on 25 September. This is a large cable-stayed bridge with an 808 meter center span. It's part of the S29 Mayang Expressway.


----------



## General Huo

In 22 Dec, 2021, 260 km G310 from Luoyang to the border of Shaanxi province is fully built and open to traffic. This is a new alignment of old G310 to the south, a brand new 4-lane 1st degree highway. So between Luoyang to Shaanxi, there are old National Highway G310, the 8-lane G30 Expressway and 4-lane 1st degree highway new National Highway G310 run in short distance side-by-side for 260km.

Location: 34°31'43.86"N 110°21'39.94"E - 34°45'38.33"N 112°38'34.00"E








国道310洛阳境全线至豫陕界段明日全面通车_三门峡市_交工_项目


国道310洛阳境段（铁门镇至三门峡市界）改建工程是洛阳、三门峡两市新国道310的连接工程，按一级公路标准建设，线路起于新安县铁门镇东北方西蔡庄村东侧，终点止于洛阳市和三门峡市交界处，路线全长8.…




www.sohu.com






https://i.ifeng.com/c/8C9GWFAHeml


----------



## General Huo

On Dec 25, 2021, About 27.15km National Highway G104 Pingyang section opens to traffic. It is new 4 to 6 lane 1st degree highway. The Cangnan section is still under construction.















104国道西过境平阳段通车！_万安村_水头_建设


104国道西过境平阳段是平阳县迄今已建公路隧道最多的公路，沿线共有隧道12座，从北往南，与瑞安仙降相连的第一座隧道是西太山隧道，昆阳连接线平阳主城区到水亭有一座乌岩山隧道。 平阳县交通运输局局长杨瑾在接受…




www.sohu.com


----------



## General Huo

On Dec 24, 2021, there are 17 new expressway and 1st degree highway projects start construction in Henan Province, adding *1,050km new expressway* and *24.2km new 1st degree highway, *making 3,390km 53 sections of expressways under construction at same time in Henan, the largest in Henan's history. 4 more expressway projects plan to start in 2022 too, to make it to 3,560 km in construction. By the end of 2022, there will be over 8k km expressways open in Henan.

The new expressway sections are:
1. Expressway along Yellow River from Minquan to Lankao 沿黄高速民权至兰考段, 59 km, 4-6 lane
2. Jiaozuo-Pingdingshan Expressway Jiaozuo to Leiyang 焦作至平顶山高速焦作至荥阳段 , 35 km, 4-6 lane
3. Jiaozuo-Pingdingshan Expressway Xinmi to Xiangcheng 焦作至平顶山高速新密至襄城段, 95 km, 4-6 lane
4. Zhoukou-Pingdingshan Expressway Linying to Xiangcheng 周口至平顶山高速临颍至襄城段, 44 km, 4-lane
5. Lankao-Shenqiu Expressway Laokao to Taikang 兰考至沈丘高速兰考至太康段, 112 km, 4-lane
6. Shenqiu-Lushi Expressway Shenqiu-Suiping 沈丘至卢氏高速沈丘至遂平段, 106 km, 4-lane
7. Gushi-Anhui border Expressway 固始至豫皖省界高速公路, 39 km, 4-lane
8. Xingyang-Suizhou Expressway 信阳至随州高速公路, 8 km, 4-lane
9. Zhengzhou-Nanyang Expressway Zhengzhou to Xuchang 郑州至南阳高速郑州至许昌段, 66 km, 6-lane
10. Qinyang-Yichuan Expressway 沁阳至伊川高速公路, 95 km, 4-6 lane
11. Anyang-Xinxiang Expressway Anyang to Hebi 安阳至新乡高速安阳至鹤壁段, 54 km, 4-lane
12. Puyang-Liaocheng Expressway 濮阳至聊城高速公路, 37 km, 4-lane
13. Nanyang-Dengzhou Expressway 南阳至邓州高速公路, 67 km, 4-lane
14. Zhengzhou-Luoyang Expressway 郑州至洛阳高速, 99 km, 6-lane
15. Changyuan-Xiuwu Expressway Fengqiu to Xiuwu 长垣至修武高速封丘至修武段 , 88 km, 4-lane
16. Jiaoping-Pingdingshan Expressway Leiyang to Xinmi 焦平高速荥阳至新密, 46 km, 6-lane
17. G230 Fengqiu to Kaifeng Yellow River Bridge 1st degree Highway 国道230封丘至开封黄河大桥及连接线工程, 24 km.






河南“十一纵十一横”公路网再有大动作！17个重点项目同步开工


河南“十一纵十一横”公路网再有大动作！17个重点项目同步开工




henan.sina.cn


----------



## dagadu

@General Huo Could you please explain to me differences between first grade highways and expressways. If a first grade highway doesn't have any at-grade intersection(100% controlled-access), can it be classified as an expressway?


----------



## General Huo

In general, in China, expressway has higher grade than 1st grade highway. Expressways must have controlled accesses. 1st grade highways have controlled accesses based on needs. There are big overlaps, no strict separation. Controlled accesses increase the costs to build, but increase traffic through-put and also increase toll revenue. More 1st grade highways have fully controlled accesses nowadays.

Here is wikipedia in Chinese about Chinese Highway Grading System








中华人民共和国公路等级 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书







zh.wikipedia.org


----------



## General Huo

万众瞩目！甬舟高速公路复线今日开工>>>


万众瞩目！甬舟高速公路复线今日开工>>>,高速公路,甬舟,隧道




www.163.com





Right after the Zhoudai Bridge's opening, the 2nd Ningbo-Zhoushan Expressway Jintang to Dasha Section started construction on Jan 5, 2022. This section is 18.92 km long 6-lane expressway with speed up to 100km/h. The 16.18 km long Jintang Railway Tunnel also started digging. Three new rail and road dual bridges will be built, which are close to old ones.


















Xihoumen Rail & Road Suspension cable-stayed Bridge, 1488 meter main span, the largest of its kind in the world. The bridge carries 6-lane expressway on both sides and 2 track rail in the middle. It is 68 meters wide.
西堠门公铁两用大桥为公铁平层布置，中间通行2线铁路，两边通行6车道高速公路;采用斜拉-悬索协作体系，主跨1488米，主跨跨度位居世界公铁两用大桥之首。

















old Xihoumen Suspension bridge is the 4th longest currently.

New Taoyaomen Rail & Road Cable-stayed Bridge is one with main span of 666 meters.
桃夭门公铁两用大桥为主跨666米混合梁斜拉桥，和西堠门公铁两用大桥一样，公铁平层布置，采用三箱分离式主梁结构，不同的是，为适应地形，中跨采用钢箱梁，边跨采用混凝土梁。该桥建成后将成为世界上首座三箱分离式混合梁斜拉桥。


----------



## ChrisZwolle

General Huo said:


> Xihoumen Rail & Road Suspension cable-stayed Bridge, 1488 meter main span, the largest of its kind in the world. The bridge carries 6-lane expressway on both sides and 2 track rail in the middle. It is 68 meters wide.
> 西堠门公铁两用大桥为公铁平层布置，中间通行2线铁路，两边通行6车道高速公路;采用斜拉-悬索协作体系，主跨1488米，主跨跨度位居世界公铁两用大桥之首。


This bridge type has been called a 'symphony bridge', it's a combination of a suspension bridge and a cable-stayed bridge. 

The world's largest bridge of this type is the Third Bosphorus Bridge in Turkey with a 1408 meter span. This new Xihoumen Bridge will exceed that by 80 meters.

The bridge design isn't totally new though, some historic bridges such as the Brooklyn Bridge in New York (1883) and the Wheeling Suspension Bridge (1849) also use this principle.


----------



## Josh_o

General Huo said:


> 万众瞩目！甬舟高速公路复线今日开工>>>
> 
> 
> 万众瞩目！甬舟高速公路复线今日开工>>>,高速公路,甬舟,隧道
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.163.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right after the Zhoudai Bridge's opening, the 2nd Ningbo-Zhoushan Expressway Jintang to Dasha Section started construction on Jan 5, 2022. This section is 18.92 km long 6-lane expressway with speed up to 100km/h. The 16.18 km long Jintang Railway Tunnel also started digging. Three new rail and road dual bridges will be built, which are close to old ones.
> View attachment 2619686
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619619
> 
> 
> Xihoumen Rail & Road Suspension cable-stayed Bridge, 1488 meter main span, the largest of its kind in the world. The bridge carries 6-lane expressway on both sides and 2 track rail in the middle. It is 68 meters wide.
> 西堠门公铁两用大桥为公铁平层布置，中间通行2线铁路，两边通行6车道高速公路;采用斜拉-悬索协作体系，主跨1488米，主跨跨度位居世界公铁两用大桥之首。
> View attachment 2619684
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619630
> 
> old Xihoumen Suspension bridge is the 4th longest currently.
> 
> New Taoyaomen Rail & Road Cable-stayed Bridge is one with main span of 666 meters.
> 桃夭门公铁两用大桥为主跨666米混合梁斜拉桥，和西堠门公铁两用大桥一样，公铁平层布置，采用三箱分离式主梁结构，不同的是，为适应地形，中跨采用钢箱梁，边跨采用混凝土梁。该桥建成后将成为世界上首座三箱分离式混合梁斜拉桥。
> View attachment 2619679


I didn't get why they are building a new one, is the old one being retired?


----------



## General Huo

The widest bridge in the world, Jinan Fenghuang Yellow River Bridge (济南黄河凤凰大桥) opens to traffic. Its width is 61.7 meters.


----------



## General Huo

21 Jan 2022

*106.835 km* New Kunming-Chuxiong Expressway Minshan-Guangtong section (新昆楚高速公路岷山广通段) opens to traffic. This 6-lane expressway runs parallel to the north of current Kunming-Chuxiong Expressway, which is part of G56 Hangzhou-Ruili Expressway. It runs in a very heavy mountainous area, which 62.8% of it are on bridges or tunnels. The longest tunnel in this section is 5480 meters Qinfeng Tunnel (勤丰隧道 ).

*4.93 km *Guangtong connection line of New Chuxiong-Dali Expressway (新楚大高速公路广通连接线) also opens at same time to link to existing Guangtong-Chuxiong Expressway. New Chuxiong-Dali Expressway (200 km) extends west to Dali and it is also called New Kunming Dali Expressway, which is almost completed construction and should open to traffic very soon.

Location: 25°11'7.09"N 101°45'40.10"E - 25° 3'52.90"N 102°38'26.29"E


----------



## sponge_bob

Not sure if this is _a new plan_ or a restatement of a 5 year plan that is already a year old. 29,000 km of Expressways are to open between 2021 and 2025






China unveils plan to improve transportation networks by 2025 - People's Daily Online


Aerial photo taken on June 28, 2021 shows the Yunwu Bridge of the Duyun-Anshun expressway in so



en.people.cn







> The country will have 165,000 kilometers of railways in 2025, up from 146,000 kilometers five years earlier; more than 270 civil airports, up from 241; 10,000 kilometers of subway lines in cities, up from 6,600 kilometers; *190,000 kilometers of expressways, up from 161,000 kilometers; *and 18,500 kilometers of high-level inland waterways, up from 16,100 kilometers.


----------



## General Huo

By the end of 2021, there are over 10,000 km expressways built and opened to traffic in Yunnan province. It is hard to imagine that this poor, with heavily mountainous and monstrous terrains, and frontier and remote province bordered to 3 southeast asian nations, its expressway total mileage is only second to the richest province-Guangdong. There are still thousands of kilometers of new expressways are under construction currently. By 2025, it plans to have 15,000 km expressways!






ÔÆÄÏ¸ßËÙ¹«Â·Àï³ÌÍ»ÆÆ1Íò¹«Àï--Í¼Æ¬ÆµµÀ--ÈËÃñÍø


ÕâÊÇ2021ÄêÍ¨³µµÄÎäÌÈÑ°¸ßËÙÒ»¾°£¨1ÔÂ15ÈÕÉã£¬ÎÞÈË»úÕÕÆ¬£©¡£ÐÂ»ªÉç¼ÇÕßºú³¬Éã1ÔÂ20ÈÕ¿ªÄ»µÄÔÆÄÏÊ¡µÚÊ®Èý½ìÈË´óÎå´Î»áÒé´«³öÏûÏ¢£ºÔÆÄÏ¸ßËÙ¹«Â·Àï³ÌÍ»ÆÆ1Íò¹«Àï¡£³¤ÆÚÒÔÀ´£¬»ù´¡ÉèÊ©±¡ÈõÊÇÖÆÔ¼ÔÆÄÏ·¢Õ¹µÄ



pic.people.com.cn












云南高速公路里程破万：与世界相交 与时代相通


云南高速公路里程破万：与世界相交 与时代相通




news.sina.com.cn


----------



## General Huo

There are about 50 long road tunnels over 5000 meters built or under construction in Yunnan. More than 95% of them are dual-pore multiple lane expressway tunnels. All these expressway long tunnels are all built after 2020.






List of long road tunnels in China - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## General Huo

*China will invest 80 billion RMB in Xinjiang's transportation infrastructure in 2022*


----------



## General Huo

Some old news about expressways in Xinjiang last year
*China opens Xinjiang's first desert-crossing expressway*






*One of China's most difficult projects was built in Xinjiang.*






*3 new expressways open to traffic in Xinjiang*


----------



## General Huo

It is in prep stage of the world largest span bridge, the Zhangjiagang-Jingjiang-Rugao Yangtse River Bridge (张靖皋长江大桥). The whole bridge route is 29.849 km long with 2 giant suspension bridges. The largest span is 2300 meters which will be the largest in the world.

大国重器 | 世界最大跨度悬索桥顺利开工！_张家港_施工_保障


----------



## General Huo

Zhou Dai Bridge


----------



## Josh_o

General Huo said:


> Zhou Dai Bridge


I wish someone would record a video driving on that bridge and in Taihu Tunnel


----------



## General Huo

Josh_o said:


> I wish someone would record a video driving on that bridge and in Taihu Tunnel













There is no complete driving video on youtube yet, but many on Chinese social media like ixigua or douyin. Here is one


https://www.ixigua.com/7048639969321026048?logTag=3d99871e80cec7f00c3f


----------



## General Huo

4k driving video in Zhoushan Islands











*4K Chinese Street View｜4 consecutive sea-crossing bridges-Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province*






*4K Chinese Street View｜East-West Expressway to Zhoulu Line, Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province*


----------



## Josh_o

General Huo said:


> 4k driving video in Zhoushan Islands
> View attachment 2696552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4K Chinese Street View｜4 consecutive sea-crossing bridges-Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4K Chinese Street View｜East-West Expressway to Zhoulu Line, Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province*


tks for the videos, Ixigua has really nice videos, Im intrigued


----------



## General Huo

http://fj.people.com.cn/n2/2022/0129/c181466-35118539.html



*Fujian, China*

28 Jan 2022

*20.77 km* Longyan East Loop Expressway (龙岩东环高速公路) opens to traffic.

Location：25°11'10.01"N 117° 4'33.40"E - 25° 1'24.95"N 117° 3'44.19"E 

































*40.4 km* Nanjing-Yongding Expressway Yongding section (靖永高速公路永定段) opens to traffic.

Location：25°11'10.01"N 117° 4'33.40"E - 25° 1'24.95"N 117° 3'44.19"E


----------



## General Huo

Xinzhuang Overpass 莘庄立交桥, located in Xinzhuang Town, Minhang District, Shanghai, it is connected to five expressways, Shanghai Inner Ring Line, and Outer Ring Line. Completed in 2001, It has more than 10 directional ramps. There are also Metro Line 1 and Shanghai-Hangzhou Railway under the bridge. It is the largest overpass in Shanghai.


----------



## General Huo

The Spiral Highway on 207 National Highway has become a check-in place for the majority of travel enthusiasts. The 207 National Highway starts from Erlianhot, Inner Mongolia, and ends at Xichuan County, Henan. The spiral highway section is located in Zezhou County, Jincheng, Shanxi, adjacent to Jiyuan, Henan. People come here to feel the thrill of driving on the sprial highway, meanwhile enjoying the beatiful natural views in the mountains.


----------



## General Huo

This is the Xiyagou Cliff-Hanging Highway 锡崖沟挂壁公路 located deep in the Taihang Mountains. At that time, in order to find a way out on the cliff of the Taihang Mountains with a height of several hundred meters, the villagers used the backward tools in their hands to dig bit by bit, and they could only dig one meter a day at most. For this 7.5-kilometer-long road, three generations of people in the village have chiseled for 30 years. On the towering and steep Taihang Mountains, there are a total of 7 cliff-hanging roads, 5 of which were dug by the people of Shanxi. Among them, the earliest and longest cliff-hanging road is this Xiyagou. In 2006, Wang Mangling was opened to the local area, and a new road with a width of 6 meters was built. It only takes ten minutes to drive into the village from outside the mountain. Today, the original cliff-hanging road has a new purpose. Now, a layer of red plastic cement has been covered on the Xiyagou -Hanging Highway, which will become a trail for tourists to hike. It has been nearly 60 years since it was excavated, and this route has changed from a road of hope for people in the former mountains to a road of prosperity that attracts tourists now. Today, more and more tourists come here from all directions to appreciate the steepness and magic of the walled road and learn the story of the hardships of digging the road.


----------



## General Huo

Information of Jiaozhou Bay Bridge Location：Qingdao city, Shandong province Design：Self-anchored suspension bridge and Cable-stayed bridge Lane：two-way six-lane Design speed: 80 km/h Material：Prestressed concrete Total length：42.23 kilometres Width：27.5 metres Construction date：26/12/2006 Completion：30/06/2011


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

The Longjiang Road-Changhong Road Interchange is located in Changzhou city, Jiangsu province. The project of the interchange was officially started in August 2017, and it was fully opened to traffic on June 29, 2019.


----------



## strandeed

General Huo said:


> The Longjiang Road-Changhong Road Interchange is located in Changzhou city, Jiangsu province. The project of the interchange was officially started in August 2017, and it was fully opened to traffic on June 29, 2019.


No Shoulders


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Urban expressways do not have shoulders in China.


----------



## General Huo

Jintang Bridge is a sea-crossing passage connecting Zhoushan City and Ningbo City in Zhejiang Province, China. It is located above the gray turtle ocean. It is one of the components of the Yongzhou Expressway (National Expressway G9211) and also the "Zhoushan Sea-Crossing Bridge". an important part of the project. The Jintang Bridge starts from the Jiaochuan Junction Interchange in the west, crosses the Huiheyang sea area, and reaches the Jintang Island Interchange in the east; the total length of the line is 21.029 kilometers, and the cross-sea bridge is 18.415 kilometers long; the bridge deck is a two-way four-lane expressway, and the design speed 100 km/h. The construction of Jintang Bridge started on September 30, 2005; the main bridge closing project was completed on June 25, 2008, and the entire bridge section was completed; it was opened to traffic on December 25, 2009. The main navigation hole is arranged with a span of (77+218+620+218+77) meters, the full width of the box girder is 30.1 meters, the beam height at the center line is 3.0 meters, the total height of the cable tower is 204.0 meters, and the height above the bridge deck is about 152.362 meters; It is 6.5 meters thick, 56.78 meters long and 34.02 meters wide. The Donghang Kong Bridge is arranged with a span of (122+216+122) meters, the root beam is 13.3 meters high, the mid-span beam is 4.4 meters high, and the main pier is 8.8 meters high. The west navigation hole adopts (87+156+87) span arrangement, the height of the root beam is 9.25 meters, and the height of the mid-span beam is 3.4 meters.


----------



## General Huo

Zhoudai Bridge is a sea-crossing passage connecting Dinghai District and Daishan County in Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, China. The Zhoudai Bridge starts from Yandun in the south, crosses the sea area of the gray turtle ocean, and ends at Shuanghe in the north. The total length of the line is 28 kilometers, of which the total length of the cross-sea section is 16.347 kilometers. The bridge deck is a two-way four-lane expressway. The design speed 100 km/h; the total investment of the project is about 16.3 billion yuan The Zhoudai Bridge is located in the sea area of Huitieyang, Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, China. The line starts from Yandun in the south, crosses the Changbai West Channel, the Central Port Area West Channel of Zhoushan, and the Daishan South Channel in turn after passing through Mamu Mountain, and ends at Shuanghe and Interchange; the bridge In the middle of the main line, Changbai Interconnection is set up to connect with the branch line of Changbai Island, and the south end is connected to the Xibangwan Bridge. The line passing through the bridge is Dinghai-Daishan Expressway (Zhejiang Expressway S6) Zhoudai Bridge consists of Changbai West Channel Bridge (Nantong Navigation Hole Bridge), Zhoushan Central Port Area West Channel Bridge (Main Navigation Hole Bridge), Daishan South Channel Bridge (North Navigation Hole Bridge), Non-navigation Hole Main Bridge, Non-navigation Hole Bridge Approach bridge and Changbai interchange overpass, the line is arranged from southwest to northeast The completion of the Zhoudai Bridge on the whole line completely ended the era of the suspended island of Daishan at sea, and brought a "reborn" revolution to the transportation location, urban development, and industrial upgrading of Daishan.


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

The Panlong Ancient Road is located in Waqia Township, Taxkorgan County (Taxian for short), Kashgar Prefecture, Xinjiang, on the westernmost border of China. This road is not for the faint of heart or anyone prone to motion sickness. 

In fact, this road is called Wacha Highway瓦恰公路, which is one of the two roads leading to Wacha Township, Ta County. Although the road is difficult and dangerous, it can greatly shorten the distance and access time. Because this road is like a giant dragon lying on the mountain, it is named "盘龙古道 Panlong Ancient Road (盘龙 means Circling Dragon in Chinese)". 

The Huacha Highway is more than 70 kilometers long, of which the Panlong Ancient Road is about 30 kilometers long. The altitude ranges from 3,000 meters to more than 4,100 meters. The entire drop reaches more than 1,100 meters. Therefore, 639 curves appear on the 30 km mountain road, and they are basically s-bends of more than 180 degrees. 

The Panlong Ancient Road is like a huge wandering dragon, hovering on the Pamir Plateau of about 4,100 meters. The dark asphalt road is perfectly combined with the colored mountains. Such a unique wonder attracts countless people to drive there to experience the special and adventurous journey on this road.


----------



## General Huo

Dafaqu Bridge of Huaren-Zunyi Expressway (u/c) in Guizhou Province


----------



## General Huo

The massive Zhengzhou 4th Ring Rapid Road opened it main road 2 years ago. More interchanges and ramps are still added to this road. Some recent drone images.






大枢纽，新进度！距离通车越来越近了！！


大枢纽，新进度！距离通车越来越近了！！,金岱,四环,高架,东三环,南四环




www.163.com


----------



## General Huo

G3018 Jinghe-Alashankou Expressway in Xinjiang


----------



## General Huo

76 km Dangyang-Zhijiang-Songzi Expressway starts construction on March 20, 2022, including Zhijiang Bailizhou Yangtse River Bridge, a cable-stayed bridge with 890 meters main span.


----------



## General Huo

On 31 March 2022, two sections of expressways in Dali, Yunnan will open to traffic.

1) 200.5 km New Chuxiong-Dali Expressway (新楚大高速公路). 181.6 km of this section is 6-lane expressway. The rest is 4-lane expressway. 62% of this road is on bridges or tunnels, including 7.597 km long Jiudingshan Tunnel (九顶山隧道) and 5.353 km long Qingfeng Tunnel (勤丰隧道). This section connects to New Kunming-Chuxiong Expressway which pened on January this year, making a new corridor parallelly to old Kunming-Dali expressway, part of G56 Hangzhou-Ruili Expressway on the south. The new road is wider, less slopes and turns and runs much faster and safer.








blue alignment: New Kunming-Chuxiong-Dali Expressway
green alignment: old Kunming-Chuxiong-Dali Expressway, G56 Hangzhou-Ruili Expressway.

2) About 38 km Binchuan-Nanjian Expressway Binchuan-Hunshuihai section (宾川至南涧高速公路宾川枢纽立交至浑水海枢纽立交段). It connects to New Chuxiong-Dali Expressway at Hunshuihai intersection, which will be the largest expressway intersection in Yunnan.

























































































Hunshuihai Interchange 浑水海枢纽立交


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

*Zhejiang, China*

19 March 2022

*20.9 km* Shaoxing Yuyue Rapid Road (绍兴市于越快速路) opens to traffic. This is the first rapid road which is designed to support fully auto-pilot driving in China, so it is called "smart rapid road".
Location: 30° 7'21.81"N 120°28'0.37"E - 30° 4'11.58"N 120°40'1.13"E
source: 我市首条智慧快速路建成通车_绍兴网





全国首条！支持高级别无人驾驶！绍兴于越快速路今天正式通车_智慧_屏幕_段长


绍兴于越快速路进行了无人驾驶测试 于越快速路的建成通车，也拉开了绍兴市区快速路网陆续建成通车的序幕，拉近了杭州与绍兴亚运场馆间的时空距离，为推进长三角一体化和绍兴市三区融合提供了有力支撑和坚强保…




www.sohu.com









总投资超62亿！绍兴人期待已久，3月19日正式通车_绍兴网


越牛新闻



www.shaoxing.com.cn





View attachment 2936017


----------



## General Huo

The construction of 120km 6-lane Guiyang-Huangping Expressway is almost done and will open soon


----------



## General Huo

13.2 km Ezhou Huahu Airport Expressway sets to open on May















鄂州花湖机场高速全线贯通


3月31日，由湖北交投集团投资建设的我省首条智慧高速公路——鄂州花湖机场高速公路全线贯通，为冲刺5月通车，与鄂州花湖机场同步投入运营奠定了坚实基础。全线采用双



m.cnhubei.com


----------



## General Huo

128 km Chengkou-Kaizhou Expressway, part of G69 Yinchuan-Baise Expressway, will open this year, linking last county without expressway in Chongqing, Chengkou county. There are 100 km or 78% of this section is built on bridges or tunnels， including the longest road tunnel in Chongqing, 11.5km long Chengkai Expressway, which is broken through today on Mar 31.


























组图｜航拍下的城开高速：高山深谷架高桥


逢山凿隧、遇水架桥，一座座大桥飞架深谷或沿着高山蜿蜒。




cq.cqnews.net






http://www.hichinanews.com/v-1-987852.aspx


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

General Huo said:


> *Guizhou, China*
> 
> 22 April 2022
> 
> *70 km* Hezhang-Liupanshui Expressway (赫章县至六盘水市高速公路) opens to traffic. 63% of this road is on the bridges or tunnels.
> Location: 27° 8'31.68"N 104°48'53.64"E - 26°38'29.68"N 104°45'57.53"E
> Source: 贵州赫六高速公路建成通车_瞿宏伦_赫章_六盘水市
> 
> View attachment 3097457























































































































































https://www.ixigua.com/7058889579771724318?logTag=f7f0bf0f462dab93c1f3


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Impressive. Do you know which numbers it has?

Apparently there is also a northern extension under construction from Hezhang to Zhenxiong in Yunnan province.


----------



## General Huo

In Gaode map (高德地图)，it is labeled as S61. S stands for provincial.









The northern extension is to Zhenxiong in Yunnan. It was planed to open together according to the news in last month. 
This news hours ago says the construction is already finished. it was under final tune-up of software for tolling systems crossing provincial border. (现已全面完工，正在完善省界收费系统软件，系统调试好后，近期将开通运营 )





赫六高速通车，镇赫高速也传来好消息→_澎湃号·媒体_澎湃新闻-The Paper


好消息 赫章至六盘水高速公路（以下简称“赫六高速”） 于4月22日零时建成通车 另外 镇雄（滇黔界）至赫章高速公路（以下简称“镇赫高速”） 现已全面完工 正在完




www.thepaper.cn




It also says It suppose to be part of Chengdu-Xingyi Expressway (成都至兴义高速公路规划路线) in new National Expressway Plan 2022-2035.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Impressive. Do you know which numbers it has?
> 
> Apparently there is also a northern extension under construction from Hezhang to Zhenxiong in Yunnan province.


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

Four expressways open to traffic in one day
*28.145 km* long Zhengxiong-Hezhang Expressway Guizhou section (镇赫高速贵州段) opens to traffic. The Sichuan section was opened on Dec 2020 already. 73% of this section is on the bridges or tunnels.
Location: 27°20'22.25"N 104°51'1.69"E - 27° 8'31.68"N 104°48'53.64"E


----------



## General Huo

*50.7 km* Zhangzhou-Wuping Expressway Nanjing section (平高速公路南靖段) opens to traffic. This completes 245 km Zhangzhou-Wuping Expressway.
Location: 24°37'42.48"N 117° 6'48.82"E - 24°32'45.15"N 117°21'38.62"E


----------



## General Huo

*15.865 km* long G4213 Macheng-Ankang Expressway Macheng east section (G4213麻城至安康高速公路麻城东段) opens to traffic.
Location: 31° 4'4.19"N 114°49'51.27"E - 31° 1'29.23" N 114°55'3.02"E


----------



## General Huo

About *46 km* of G3011 Liuyuan-Golmud Expressway Dunhuang-Dangjinshan section (G3011柳格高速敦煌至当金山口高速公路) opens to traffic. It completes the whole 196.355 km Dunhuang-Dangjinshan section. This section crosses the A'erjin/Altyn-Tagh Mountain Range. It includes 7,527 meter long A'erjin Mountain Tunnel (阿尔金山隧道 ) and 4441 meter long Dangjin Mountain Tunnel (当金山隧道). Both tunnels are over 3000 meters above sea level.


----------



## General Huo

2 sections of expressways open to traffic today.

1) *62.57 km *Jianli-Jiangling Expressway East Extension/Jiangbei East Expressway (监利至江陵高速公路东延段——江北东高速). It connects to Chibi Yangtse River Bridge which opened last year.
2) *13.2 km *Ezhou Huahu Airport Expressway (鄂州花湖机场高速公路). It is a 6-lane intelligent expressway with 16,000 sensors installed. Ezhou Huahu Airport opens at the same day.


----------



## Corvinus

General Huo said:


> View attachment 3132952


What script and language is the Arabic-looking one on the sign?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Uyghur? Signage often seems to be bilingual in Xinjiang and bordering areas.


----------



## General Huo

No, it is not located in Xinjiang, not many Uyghurs minority live there.

It is Chinese Kazakh script, like Arabic script, similar to Chinese Uyghur script. The tunnel is located in Aksay Kazakh Autonomous County.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aksay_Kazakh_Autonomous_County





ChrisZwolle said:


> Uyghur? Signage often seems to be bilingual in Xinjiang and bordering areas.


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

294 km G0612 Yitunbulake(Qinghai border)-Ruoqiang expressway (G0612线依吞布拉克至若羌高速公路 ) will open in August. This is the 3rd expressway link to Xinjiang.








新疆若羌：G0612线依若高速公路建设收尾


中新网，世界了解中国的重要窗口。




www.xj.chinanews.com.cn













G0612 goes along with G315 in this whole section. You can see current G315 road and newly built expressway in the picture.


----------



## General Huo

Qingyang, Gansu is one of poorest area in China. The 78.884 km 1st degree highway G341 National Highway in Huanxian/Huan County from Ershiligou to Cheluyaoxian/border of Ningxia section (G341线环县二十里沟口至车路崾岘甘宁界) opened to traffic.
Location: 36°19'32.51"N 106°30'14.08"E - 36°38'25.33"N 107°13'30.59"E
source: https://gs.ifeng.com/c/8FygztGIXxE


----------



## General Huo

At same day, three new 4-lane 1st degree highways in Qingyang area started construction.


https://gs.ifeng.com/c/8FyixWJqOCu



1) 52.7 km G309 Heshui Laocheng to Xifeng District in Qingyang city (庆阳市G309线合水至西峰段) plus 18.3 km connection line to Tai'e (太莪连接线)









2) 69.3km G244 Qingyang Bypass/ Qingyang East Bypass (G244线庆阳过境段)









3) 74.202 km National Highway G671 Heshui to Huachi section (G671线合水太白至华池公路 )


----------



## General Huo

152 km Tazhong Desert Highway in Xinjiang is under-construction inside the largest desert in China.


http://xj.people.com.cn/n2/2022/0512/c186332-35265781.html


----------



## General Huo

Guizhou, one of the poorest provinces in China, has world's most high bridges.


----------



## General Huo

9.22 km Nanchang Taoxindadao Rapid Road (南昌桃新大道快速路) fully opens to traffic on May 18, 2022


----------



## General Huo

About *40 km* of G1517 Putian-Yanling Expressway in Sanming (G1517 莆炎高速大田广平到三元莘口路段) opens to traffic. This is the last section of whole 706 km G1517. This section is a 6-lane expressway with a 4676 meter long, 648 meters deep tunnel Wenbishan No.1 Tunnel (文笔山1号特长隧道) and Shaxi bridge (沙溪特大桥 ) with 110 meters high pier.
Location: 26°13'25.47"N 117°29'18.92"E - 26° 3'17.73"N 117°46'52.64"E


----------



## General Huo

18.39 km G207 National Highway 207 from Mengzhou to Yanshi Yellow River Bridge (国道207孟州至偃师黄河大桥及连接线工程) will open to traffic on May 26, 2022. The bridge is 3007 meters. The road is 6-lane 1st degree highway.


明天通车，先睹为快！G207孟州黄河大桥高清航拍图来啦 - 河南一百度


----------



## Zaz965

China never sleeps


----------



## Apaemperor

Yeah, exactly 
Like every day, a highway opens in China
It's amazing!


----------



## General Huo

*7.913 km* G1523 Ningbo-Dongguan Expressway Wenzhou Ou River North Bridge (G1523甬莞高速温州瓯江北口大桥) opens to traffic. This is the last section of G1523 to open. It means the whole length of 1,484 km G1523 Ningbo-Dongguan Expressway has fully opened. The bridge is a 3-tower 4-span double-deck suspension bridge. The 2 main spans each is 800 meters. The upper deck is 6-lane G1523, the lower deck is 6-lane National Highway G228, which is also an expressway level in this section. The south connection of G228 opened on Jan 27 this year. There is no news about its north connection this time.
Location: 28° 0'28.57"N 120°56'44.96"E - 27°56'48.41"N 120°54'17.64"E


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Impressive bridge! G1523 has a lot of large bridge crossings between Ningbo and Fuzhou.


----------



## General Huo

*120 km* 6-lane S36 Guiyang-Huangping Expressway (S36贵阳-黄平高速公路) in Guizhou sets to open to traffic on May 31. It includes Yangbaoshan Bridge (阳宝山大桥), a suspension bridge with 650 meters main span and 360 meters high over water surface, and Wumeihe Bridge (乌梅河大桥), an arch bridge with 300 meters main span and 198 meters over water surface.
Location: 26°36'25.40"N 106°53'4.64"E - 26°58'14.19"N 107°54'15.21"E


----------



## General Huo

Guiyang-Huangping Expressway is really beautiful


----------



## General Huo

Hongqimen Bridge 洪奇门特大桥 on Nansha-Zhongshan Expressway in Guangdong

The main bridge of the Hongqimen Bridge is one of the control projects of the Nanzhong Expressway project. The bridge has a total length of 1126 meters, a main span of 520 meters, and a double tower and double cable plane steel box girder with a height of 178.5 meters and 176 meters respectively. Cable-stayed bridge. The main tower is designed in a diamond shape. After the lower beam is completed, the two tower limbs gradually converge inward and enter the closing section. The No. 19 main tower is divided into 31 pouring sections, the 25th section is the tower column closing section, the pouring height is 5.4 meters, and it is composed of the left and right tower columns plus the solid section of the closing dragon.


----------



## General Huo

Shantou Niutianyang Rapid Corridor Niutianyang Bridge 汕头牛田洋快速通道汕头牛田洋快速通道 is going to close. The main span of the Niutianyang Bridge is 468 meters. At present, the cantilever length on one side reaches 223 meters. The total weight of the steel truss beam is 5,677 tons (excluding auxiliary structures). And 28 stay cables are supported by force to ensure the reliability and sustainability of the cantilever construction.


----------



## CNGL

Several new national expressway designations have appeared in the last few years. These are mostly new designations for existing expressways as new 2x4 super-expressways pop up across the country. Note that I'm not sure about some, may be new expressways instead.
G0322: Pucheng-Jian'ou, entirely in Fujian. Current G3.
G0424 (!): Changsha-Xiangtan, entirely in Hunan. Formerly S41 (?).
G0521: Hanzhong, Shaanxi-Chengdu. Current G5.
G0522: Xi'an-Huyi, entirely in Shaanxi. Ditto.
G1016: Harbin-Jiamusi, entirely in Heilongjiang. Current G1011.
G1518: Quanzhou, Fujian-Meizhou, Guangdong. Formerly S10 in Fujian and S12 in Guangdong.
G1525: Shanghai-Ningbo, Zhejiang. New mega-bridge across the Hangzhou Bay, will become the longest road bridge by far.
G1821: Tianjin-Xiong'an, Hebei. Current G18.
G2212: Anyang, Henan-Changzhi, Shanxi. Formerly S22 in Henan and S76 in Shanxi.
G3022: Former alignment of G30 through Weinan, Shaanxi.
G3023: Xi'an-Xinping, entirely in Shaanxi. Formerly G30.
G3024 (!): Former alignment of G30 through Baoji, Shaanxi.
G4222: Current G42 through Nanchong, Sichuan.
G5022: Current G50 through Guangde, Anhui.
G5514 (!): Jincheng-Yongji, entirely in Shanxi (or maybe not). Formerly S86 and S87.
G5911: Shuozhou-Taiyuan, entirely in Shanxi. New route.
G6023: Yuping, Guizhou-Qujing, Yunnan. Formerly S84 and S89 in Guizhou, new route west of Anshun.
G6024: Loudi, Hunan-Sanshui, Guizhou. Formerly S15 in Guizhou, new route in Hunan.
G7021: Ningde, Fujian-the world infamous Wuhan. Formerly S31 and S10 in Fujian; S46, S42 and a new route in Jiangxi, and S7 in Hubei.
G7022: Yongshou, Shaanxi-Jingyuan, Ningxia. Formerly S28 and S11 in Gansu and S25 in Ningxia.
G7522: Guiyang-Nanning. Likely new parallel route to the West of G75.
G7523: Current G75 through Duyun (a.k.a. Qiannan Buyizu Miaozu).
G7621: Longchang-Ziyang, entirely in Sichuan. Current G76, or new route.
G8021: Fuyuan-Shilin, entirely in Yunnan. Former S42.
G8516: Yuxi-Jinghong, entirely in Yunnan. Current G8511.


----------



## sponge_bob

General Huo said:


> It is the key control of the entire Deyu Expressway. sex engineering.


----------



## General Huo

sponge_bob said:


>


Blame google translator


----------



## sponge_bob

General Huo said:


> Blame google translator


You should see what it does to Laotian in the rail forum


----------



## General Huo

3 sections of urban rapid roads in Ningbo City open to traffic
1) *9.8km* City Loop South Road West Extension (环城南路西延工程) 
2) *4.5km* Xihong Bridge and connection lines (西洪大桥及接线工程环镇北路-北环快速路）. Xihong Bridge is a double deck bridge. The upper deck is for rapid road. 
3）*6.14km* Yinzhou Blvd-Fuqing Blvd Rapid Road phase I (鄞州大道-福庆路快速路一期)


----------



## General Huo

The 3rd desert highway that crosses Taklamakan Desert, world 2nd largest desert, opens to traffic today in Xinjiang. It is S254 Yuli-Qiemuo Highway (新疆S254公路尉犁段), 334 km in length and 307 km is in desert.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks like that would require some significant effort / engineering to keep shifting sand dunes from forming over the highway.


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

ChrisZwolle said:


> It looks like that would require some significant effort / engineering to keep shifting sand dunes from forming over the highway.


It does require some significant effort / engineering. But China did it and it is already the third such highway crossing Takalamakan Desert, and there are several others that crossing other deserts. It has been proven it can work.


----------



## keber

I wonder how those first desert roads with greeneries look today, with roads of course. I remember it was quite a news in western media.
EDIT: found it:


----------



## General Huo

Beside of opening of S254 Yuli-Qiemuo Highway (新疆S254公路尉犁段), there are three more 1st grade highways and expressway level highways open to traffic at the same day. That is 670 km highways in total and this makes expressway and expressway-level highways in Xinjiang are over 10,000 km.
1) *267km* long G315 Minfeng county to Lop county (G315线民丰至洛浦段公路). It is a new line parallel to old G315 and should be part of G3012 Turpan-Hotan Expressway and G0612 Xining-Hotan Expressway. This section also completes the Tarim expressway-level ring roads
Location: 6°59'43.44"N 80°19'14.74"E - 36°59'8.78"N 82°40'18.30




































2) *45 km* G314 Aksu South Bypass Road (国道314线阿克苏过境段公路)
Location: 41°16'51.15"N 80°21'15.86"E - 41° 2'42.50"N 80° 9'22.30"E
















3) 70 km Changji Western Nanshan Highway phase I (昌吉州西部南山伴行公路), 4-lane 1st grade highway with speed limit to 80km/h.
Location: 44°10'9.72"N 86°40'46.10"E - 43°51'56.94"N 87°15'20.20"E








some old pictures in construction
























phase I & II


----------



## verreme

^^ are these non-expressways tolled as well? Is it common in China to toll non-expressway roads?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The data per 31 December 2020 indicated that 85% of Chinese toll roads are expressways, and thus 15% are non-expressways.


----------



## General Huo

Most of 1st grade highways are tolled and they are built/managed by DOT. Most of urban rapid roads are not tolled and they are built/managed by local/municipal government, except highways in Tibet and Hainan provinces. There are no tolled highways in Tibet because all costs are paid by central government. The roads in Hainan province are financed by high gas price.


----------



## General Huo

Two sections of expressways in Yunnan province open to traffic on same day.
1) *47.24 km* of G5612 Dali-Lincang Expressway Weishan-Nanjian section (大理至南涧高速公路巍山至南涧段)
Location: 25°16'39.98"N 100°15'13.17"E - 25° 1'32.02"N 100°28'6.74"E


----------



## General Huo

2) *50.58 km *S45 Manhao-Jinping Expressway (S45 蔓耗至金平高速公路).


----------



## General Huo

The Huangmaohai Sea-crossing Channel is connected to the Hezhou-Gaolan Port Expressway in the east of the west extension line of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge, and the West Coastal Expressway in the west. After completion and opening to traffic, it will form a cross-sea and cross-river channel group in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area together with the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge, Shenzhen-Zhongshan Channel, Nansha Bridge, and Humen Bridge, accelerating the formation of a world-class transportation hub in the Greater Bay Area. 
At present, the construction of the Huangmaohai Sea-crossing Channel project, which China Railway 11th Bureau participated in, is progressing smoothly. The five main towers of the two main bridges have completed more than 25% of the total construction. The construction of the approach bridge, two tunnels, and four interchanges is progressing simultaneously. More than 3,000 pile foundations across the line have been completed 80%, and the project is expected to be completed and opened to traffic in 2024.









































As a control project of the Huangmaohai Sea-crossing Channel, the main span of the Huangmaohai Bridge is 2 × 720 meters, and the total length of the bridge is 2,200 meters.


----------



## General Huo

On December 27, 2016, the Chengkai Expressway (Chengkou-Kaizhou) officially started construction. It will pass through the mountains and mountains under construction, adding another convenient way to Chengkou.

It is understood that the Chengkai Expressway project starts from the Shaanxi-Chongqing boundary of Daba Mountain, passes through Beiping, County Town, Polygonum, Jiming, Xuebao Mountain in Chengkou County, and passes through Manyue, Dajin, Hot Spring, Baihe, and Yuwan in Kaizhou District. Open high-speed Zhaojia interchange. The total length of the line is about 128 kilometers, with a total investment of about 23.5 billion yuan. There are 11 hub interchanges, 63 bridges and 19 tunnels, including 11 extra-large bridges and 7 extra-long tunnels.


----------



## General Huo

On June 30, after 24 months of intense construction, the new section of the reconstruction and expansion project of the Qinglan Expressway from Shexian to Jijin boundary was completed and opened to traffic from Changzhi, Shanxi to Handan. The expressway was changed from the original 2 lanes to 3 lanes, and the new road is wide and flat, providing a smooth and safe travel experience for the drivers and passengers.
The reconstruction and expansion project of Qinglan Expressway Shexian to Jijinjie section is located at the foothills of Taihang Mountain, in Shexian County, Handan. It is the first "new + reconstruction" expressway in the mountainous area of Hebei Province, and innovatively adopts "4+3" lanes , A new mode of construction of separate roadbed. Among them, "3" refers to the newly-built separate three-lane road from Changzhi to Handan, with a design speed of 80 kilometers per hour, a line length of 13.792 kilometers and a roadbed width of 16.5 meters. "4" refers to the conversion of the original two-way four-lane road from Handan to Changzhi into a one-way road, with a line length of 13.529 kilometers.


----------



## General Huo

the G320 Interchange Area of the Jiashan Section Reconstruction (Expansion) Project of Pingli Highway was officially opened to traffic, which also marked the opening of the county's first elevated line across the board.


----------



## Zaz965

china never sleeps


----------



## General Huo

*June 30, 2022

Bohai Avenue opened to traffic across the board. *It is an urban expressway with the largest scale, the highest standard and the longest mileage in our city. It is an urban expressway with expressway function between the main urban area and Jinpu New Area. People along the line can pass free of charge, and the time to the main urban area is shortened by 30 minutes.

Dalian Bohai Avenue has a total length of 47.4 kilometers. The *starting point* is located at Puwan Binhai Road, and it goes *south* through Pulandian Bay, Sanshilibao, Qiding Mountain, Daweijia, Jinbo Coast, and plans to a new airport, and *ends at* Ganjingzi. Salt.

The two-way eight-lane urban expressway design standard is adopted, the road width is 33 meters, the design speed is 100 kilometers per hour, and the total investment of the project is about 6.7 billion yuan.


----------



## Zaz965

four lanes for each way


----------



## General Huo

Zaz965 said:


> four lanes for each way


And it is totally toll-free. Almost all urban rapid roads are free of tolls.

This road runs side-by-side with G15 Shenyang-Haikou Expressway, which is also four lanes for each way, but with toll.


----------



## General Huo

On July 1st, 32.281 kilometers Hunan S311 Taolong Road from Taoyuan Rail Station to Longtan Town Road (S311桃龙大道桃源火车站至龙潭) opens to traffic. It is a four/six lane toll-free 1st grade highway with speed up to 80 km/h.
Location: 28°57'17.82"N 111° 7'52.86"E - 28°54'4.29"N 111°23'39.55"E
Source: https://finance.sina.com.cn/jjxw/2022-06-30/doc-imizirav1357032.shtml


----------



## General Huo

On June 26, the 25.2 kilometers Pengzhou 3rd Ring Road opens to traffic. Pengzhou is a county-level satellite city of Chengdu metropolitan. The road is urban rapid road with 6-lane main road and 2 lanes on each side.


----------



## General Huo

Driving on Nanjing 5th Yangtse River Bridge and Jiajiang Tunnel in the early morning before rush hour.





南京长江五桥到底堵不堵？早点出门比什么都强_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


通过长江五桥从江北到河西CBD耗时多长时间呢？和大南京生活圈一起来看！, 视频播放量 4102、弹幕量 11、点赞数 84、投硬币枚数 11、收藏人数 14、转发人数 2, 视频作者 大南京生活圈, 作者简介...




www.bilibili.com


----------



## General Huo

On July 6, 4 new expressway projects start construction. The total length is about 202 km
1) 84.6 km Lichuan-Xianfeng Expressway 利川至咸丰高速公路 
2) 45.071 km Suizhou-Xingyang Expressway 随州至信阳高速公路 
3) 34.9 km Shiyan-Wuxi Expressway 十堰至巫溪高速 
4) 37.4 km Wuhan-Chongqing Expressway Hanchuan-Tianmen section 武汉至重庆高速公路汉川至天门段, 6-lane


----------



## General Huo

There are four more expressway projects planed to start construction this year in Wuhan metropolitan. They are
1) 10.326 km Wuhan-Songzi Expressway Wuhan section (武汉至松滋高速公路武汉段), 6-lane, 120km/h, 42 months to build
2) 53.58 km Wuhan-Chongqing Expressway Wuhan-Hanchuan section (武汉至重庆高速公路武汉至汉川段), 6-lane, 120km/h, 42 months to build
3) 34.69 km Xingang Expressway Shuangliu Yangtse River Bridge and connection line (新港高速双柳长江大桥及接线工程), 8-lane on bridge, 6-lane on other part, 120km/h, 428 months to build. The bridge is a suspension bridge with 1360 meter main span.








4) 70 km Wuhan metropolitan ring expressway Hannan Yangtse River Bridge and connection lines (武汉都市区环线汉南长江大桥及接线工程). The bridge is a suspension bridge with 1600 meter main span.









Wuhan metropolitan Ring Expressway, 360 km in total.


----------



## skavan19

These are great.


----------



## General Huo

29 June 2022

3 sections of urban rapid roads in Ningbo City open to traffic
1) *9.8km* City Loop South Road West Extension (环城南路西延工程)
Location: 29°56'19.38"N 121°28'57.28"E - 29°51'20.02"N 121°30'18.94"E
2) *4.5km* Xihong Bridge and connection lines (西洪大桥及接线工程环镇北路-北环快速路）. Xihong Bridge is a double deck bridge. The upper deck is for rapid road.
Location: 29°51'20.02"N 121°30'18.94"E - 29°51'51.17"N 121°28'34.19"E
3）*6.14km* Yinzhou Blvd-Fuqing Blvd Rapid Road phase I (鄞州大道-福庆路快速路一期)
Location: 29°49'48.06"N 121°36'57.59"E - 29°47'21.66"N 121°34'8.37"E


----------



## General Huo

28 June 2022

*6.735 km* Changzhou Qingyang Rapid Road (常州市青洋快速路) opens to traffic.
Location: 31°41'49.18"N 119°59'46.73"E - 31°37'57.43"N 119°59'31.78"E


----------



## General Huo

1 July 2022, 
*47.24 km* of G5612 Dali-Lincang Expressway Weishan-Nanjian section (大理至南涧高速公路巍山至南涧段)
Location: 25°16'39.98"N 100°15'13.17"E - 25° 1'32.02"N 100°28'6.74"E


----------



## lawdefender

China unveils plan for national road network layout to 2035

By 2035, the total planned scale of the national road network will be about 461,000 kilometers, and the total planned mileage of the national expressway network will be about 162,000 kilometers.



新版《国家公路网规划》发布：到2035年国家公路总规模将达46.1万公里_中国经济网――国家经济门户








我国国家公路网规划总规模预计到2035年约46.1万公里_解读_中国政府网


记者12日从国家发展改革委获悉，近日国家发展改革委会同交通运输部印发了《国家公路网规划》，提出国家公路网到2035年的布局方案，规划总规模约46.1万公里。,2022-07-12-14:07:00




www.gov.cn








Data from Ministry of Transport 


By the end of 2021:

1. The operating mileage of high-speed railways nationwide has reached 40,000 kilometers, accounting for more than 1/4 of the operating mileage of railways.

2. The national railway operating mileage reached 150,000 kilometers

3. The expressway mileage is 169,000 kilometers.

4. The mileage of second-class and above-grade highways is 724,000 kilometers.




在加快建设交通强国新征程上建新功——《2021年交通运输行业发展统计公报》评读-2022年政策解读-中华人民共和国交通运输部


----------



## hkskyline

* China to build 461,000 km of highways by 2035, world-class highway network by 2050 *
Global Times _Excerpt_
July 12, 2022

China plans to build a highway network of 461,000 kilometers by 2035 and further expand it to become a world-class one by 2050, the country's top economic planner said on Tuesday.

The National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) and the Ministry of Transport unveiled a document called National Highway Network Planning on Tuesday during a joint press conference, aiming to build a modern highway network that is fully functional, efficient, green, intelligent and safe by 2035.

The plan involves highways with a total length of 461,000 kilometers, of which 162,000 kilometers will be expressways, according to the NDRC. 

More : China to build 461,000 km of highways by 2035, world-class highway network by 2050 - Global Times


----------



## General Huo

Here is the official National Highway Network Plan (Expressways and National Highways).


https://www.ndrc.gov.cn/xwdt/tzgg/202207/P020220712350107027421.pdf


Expressway Network Map









National Highway Network Map


----------



## CNGL

I see quite a few additions compared to the 2013 map. They are currently updating the list on Chinese WIkipedia, once it's complete I'll post the full list here. Again, they could have taken the opportunity to do some cleanup, too many "branches".


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I have to look into this in detail... but on first glance it seems they introduced G99XX numbers for metropolitan ring roads.

The national trunk highway system seems to be expanded further with new 500 & 600 series routes. The highest number being G701.


----------



## CNGL

I decided to cross the Great Firewall instead and... they couldn't have numbered the G571 extension as G313 instead? It seems to revive that abandoned national highway.

Also, I like how the new series of metropolitan beltways is numbered as branches of the theoretical Taiwan Ring Expressway (although that G99 designation was abandoned already in 2013). And I wonder if they have realized the G0511 designation is now redundant to the new G9910 one over Sichuan's SA3...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

CNGL said:


> the new G9910 one over Sichuan's SA3...


Apparently putting national expressway numbers over previous provincial numbers is no issue either. 

I suppose all expressways are maintained by the provinces and that the national numbering scheme is just... a scheme? No ownership?


----------



## verreme

hkskyline said:


> * China to build 461,000 km of highways by 2035, world-class highway network by 2050 *
> Global Times _Excerpt_
> July 12, 2022
> 
> China plans to build a highway network of 461,000 kilometers by 2035 and further expand it to become a world-class one by 2050, the country's top economic planner said on Tuesday.
> 
> The National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) and the Ministry of Transport unveiled a document called National Highway Network Planning on Tuesday during a joint press conference, aiming to build a modern highway network that is fully functional, efficient, green, intelligent and safe by 2035.
> 
> The plan involves highways with a total length of 461,000 kilometers, of which 162,000 kilometers will be expressways, according to the NDRC.
> 
> More : China to build 461,000 km of highways by 2035, world-class highway network by 2050 - Global Times


Are urban rapid roads included in the expressway mileage? If not, how many kilometers of them are there?


----------



## General Huo

verreme said:


> Are urban rapid roads included in the expressway mileage? If not, how many kilometers of them are there?


No. Expressway mileage is only counted by those roads administrated by DOT (交通部). The urban rapid roads belong to local municipal administration. In city level, there is Municipal Transportation Bureau (市交通运输局), which finances and administrates those roads belong to DOT, or highways. And there is Municipal Urban and Rural Construction Bureau (市城乡建设局) which finances and administrates municipal urban and rural roads. Urban roads usually don't have coding, only have names.

There is barely any mileage of such urban roads online nationwide. All we know they are huge and growing fast. 

*461,000 km of highways *are national trunk highways, which start with G (Guodao, 国道）There are also provincial highways, which start with S (Shengdao, 省道）and include many expressways and high grade highway. There are also county highways start with X (Xiandao, 县道), town level (coded with Y###), village level (coded with C###) and dedicated road (coded with Z###)



https://zh.m.wikipedia.org/zh-hans/%E4%B8%AD%E5%8D%8E%E4%BA%BA%E6%B0%91%E5%85%B1%E5%92%8C%E5%9B%BD%E5%85%AC%E8%B7%AF%E5%88%86%E7%B1%BB




https://zh.m.wikipedia.org/zh-hans/%E4%B8%AD%E5%8D%8E%E4%BA%BA%E6%B0%91%E5%85%B1%E5%92%8C%E5%9B%BD%E5%85%AC%E8%B7%AF%E5%91%BD%E5%90%8D%E4%B8%8E%E7%BC%96%E5%8F%B7


----------



## General Huo

Nayong-Qinglong Expressway Zangkejiang Bridge 纳晴高速公路牂牁江特大桥 is a suspension bridge with 1080 meters span. The expressway is over 160 km long and set to open in 2024.


----------



## General Huo

The expansion to 8-lane of G60 Shanghai-Kunming Expressway in Zhejiang province is completed and will open soon.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

CNGL said:


> I see quite a few additions compared to the 2013 map. They are currently updating the list on Chinese WIkipedia, once it's complete I'll post the full list here. Again, they could have taken the opportunity to do some cleanup, too many "branches".


I've been looking into the list in more detail, I've scrolled to it into the G30 range by now.

My first impression is indeed a large number of relatively short branches added. Many of those in northeast China, especially towards the North Korean border and in the less populated regions of Inner Mongolia. Inner Mongolia has not yet completed the G-level expressways of older plans, especially in the Gobi Desert, but they added a whole bunch of new routes.

Some new G-level expressways supersede or combine provincial expressways, but some are entirely new, including in the already densely developed Eastern China interior. For example they added another east-westroute out of Hangzhou to Shangrao.

One of the more notable expressways I've seen so far is G0424 Jingwu Expressway, which would form a new link between Beijing and Wuhan. G4 already directly connects those cities, but this one is planned slightly farther east, between G4 and G45.


----------



## CNGL

Here is a full list of the new expressway plan. Due to the so many new designations, I decided not to search the former provincial designations.
G1: Beijing-Baodi-Tangshan-Qinhuangdao-Jinzhou-Shenyang-Siping-Changchun-Harbin. 2005 plan.
G0111: Qinhuangdao-Tanghai-Binhai New Area, Tianjin-Huanghuagang-Zhanhua (Binzhou). 2013 plan.​G0112: Changchun-Yitong-Liaoyuan. New route.​G0121: Beijing-Jizhou-Qianxi-Qinhuangdao. 2013 plan as G1N, renumbered 2017.​G0122: Qinhuangdao-Yi County-Heishan-Shenyang. New route.​G2: Beijing-Tianjin-Cangzhou-Jinan-Laiwu-Linyi-Huai'an-Jiangdu-Jiangyang-Wuxi, Jiangsu-Suzhou, Jiangsu-Shanghai. 2005 plan.
G0211: Binhai New Area, Tianjin-Jinghai-Dacheng-Renqiu-Anguo-Shijiazhuang. 2013 plan.​G0212: Wuqing-Binhai New Area, Tianjin. New route.​G3: Beijing-Langfang-Cangzhou-Dezhou-Jinan-Tai'an-Qufu-Xuzhou-Bengbu-Hefei-Tongling-Huangshan-Quzhou-Jian'ou-Fuzhou, Fujian-Taibei (_Taipei_, they are still planning that!). 2005 plan.
G0311: Jinan-Chiping-Liaocheng. New route.​G0321: Dezhou-Liaocheng-Fan County-Heze-Juye-Yongcheng-Mengcheng-Shucheng-Qimen-Wuyan-Dexing-Shangrao. 2013 plan as G3W, renumbered 2017.​G0322: Beijing-Bazhou-Dezhou (different to the route claimed by Finnish Wikipedia). New route.​G0323: Jining, Shandong-Yutai-Xuzhou-Suzhou, Anhui-Guzhen-Bengbu-Fengyang-Dingyuan-Hefei. New route.​G4: Beijing-Baoding-Shijiazhuang-Handan-Xinxiang-Zhengzhou-Luohe-Xinyang-Wuhan-Xianning-Yueyang-Changsha-Zhuzhou-Hengyang-Chenzhou-Shaoguan-Guangzhou-Shenzhen-_Xianggang_ (Hong Kong border) (Interestingly, they say "border" with Hong Kong and Macau but not with the RoC). 2005 plan.
G0401: Changsha ringroad.​G0411: Anyang-Linzhou-Changzhi. New route (Shanxi wanted G2212 for this one).​G0412: Shenzhen-Zhuhai-Jiangmen-Maoming-Yulin, Guangxi Zhuang-Nanning. New route.​G0413: Xinle-Xingtang-Pingshan-Xinzhou.. New route.​G0421: Xuchang-Ye County-Miyang-Suizhou-Tianmen-Qianjiang-Yueyang-Miluo-Changsha-Hengyang-Changning-Linwu-Lianzhou-Qingyuan-Guangzhou. 2013 plan as G4W2, renumbered 2017.​G0422: Wuhan-Jiayu-Tongcheng-Pingjiang-Liuyang-Liling-You County-Yanling-Rucheng-Renhua-Xinfeng-Boluo-Shenzhen. 2013 plan as G4E, renumbered 2017.​G0423: Lechang-Shaoguan-Yingde-Guangzhou. 2013 plan as G4W3, renumbered 2017.​G0424 (!): Beijing-Xiong'an New Area, Hebei-Julu-Zhengzhou-Weishi-Runan-Zhengyang-Wuhan. New route.​G0425: Guangzhou-Zhongshan-Zhuhai-_Aomen_ (Macau border). 2005 plan as G4W, renumbered 2017.​G5: Beijing-Baoding-Shijiazhuang-Yu County-Taiyuan-Linfen-Xi'an-Hanzhong-Guangyuan-Mianyang-Chengdu-Ya'an-Xichang-Panzhihua-Kunming. 2005 plan.
G0511: Deyang-Shifang-Pengzhou-Dujiangyan. 2013 plan (now redundant to G9910, below).​G0512: Chengdu-Pengshan-Meishan-Leshan. 2013 plan.​G0513: Pingyao-Qinyuan-Anze-Qinshui-Yancheng-Menjin-Luoyang. New route (no parallel routes as claimed by Finnish Wikipedia).​G6: Beijing-Zhangjiakou-Jining (Ulanqab)-Hohhot-Baotou-Linhe (Bayannur)-Wuhai-Yinchuan-Zhongning-Baiyin-Lanzhou-Xining-Golmud-Lhasa. 2005 plan.
G0601: Xining ringroad (they have dropped G0602 for Lhasa)​G0611: Zhangye-Mengyuan-Datong Huizu Tuzu-Xining-Ping'an-Tongren, Qinghai-Henan Mongolian-Gahai-Ruorgai-Songpan-Wenchuan. 2013 plan.​G0612: Xining-Huangyuan-Haiyan-Tianjun-Delhi (Haixi Mongol Tibetan)-Mangnai-Ruoqiang-Qiemo-Minfeng-Yutian-Hotan. 2013 plan.​G0613: Xining-Gonghe-Madoi-Chindu-Qamdo-Markam-Shangri La-Lijiang. 2013 plan.​G0615: Delhi (Haixi Mongol Tibetan)-Dulan-Maqin-Jiuzhi-Barkam (Ngawa Tibetan Qiangzu)-Jinchuan-Danba-Kangding (Garze Tibetan). 2013 plan to Barkam, new route from there.​G0616: Urad Front Banner-Urad Middle Banner-Ganqimaodu (Mongolian border). New route.​G7: Beijing-Zhangjiakou-Jining (Ulanqab)-Hohhot-Baotou-Linhe (Bayannur)-Ejin Banner-Wutongdaquan (Hami)-Yiwu, Xinjiang Uyghur-Balikun-Qitai-Fukang-Ürümqi. 2005 plan.
G0711: Ürümqi-Korla-Ruoqiang. 2013 plan.​G0712: Ejin Banner-Ceke (Mongolian border). New route.​G10: Suifenhe (Russian border)-Mudanjiang-Harbin-Daqing-Qiqihar-Arun Banner-Manzhouli (Russian border). 2005 plan.
G1001: Harbin ringroad.​G1011: Harbin-Jiamusi-Shuangyashan-Tongjiang. 2005 plan.​G1012: Jiansanjiang-Fuyuan-Heixiazi island. 2013 plan.​G1013: Hailar (Hulunbuir)-New Barag Left Banner-Arxan-Arider-Holingol-Xilinhot-Taibus Banner-Zhangbei-Zhangjiakou. 2013 plan.​G1015: Tieli-Fangzheng-Shangzhi-Yushu-Songyuan-Tongyu-Horqin Right Middle Banner. 2013 plan.​G1016: Shuangyashan-Baoqing (different to the route claimed by Finnish Wikipedia). New route.​G1017: Hailar (Hulunbuir)-Genhe-Jagdaqi. New Route.​G11: Hegang-Jiamusi-Jixi-Mudanjiang-Dunhua-Tonghua-Dandong-Dalian. 2005 plan.
G1111: Hegang-Yichun-Suihua-Harbin. 2005 plan (they have dropped G1101 for Dalian)​G1112: Ji'an, Jilin (North Korean border)-Tonghua-Meihekou-Liaoyuan-Siping-Shuangliao. 2005 plan.​G1113: Dandong (North Korean border)-Benxi-Shenyang-Xinmin-Fuxin. 2005 plan.​G1115: Jixi-Mishan-Hulin-Jiansanjiang. New route.​G1116: Yichun-Bei'an. New route.​G1117: Suihua-Hailun-Bei'an. New route.​G1118: Fusong-Changbai (North Korean border). New route.​G1119: Baishan-Linjiang (North Korean border). New route.​G1131: Xingshan (Mudanjiang)-Wangqing-Yanji (Yanbian Korean). New route.​G12: Hunchun (Russian border)-Dunhua-Jilin City-Changchun-Songyuan-Baicheng-Ulanhot. 2005 plan.
G1211: Jilin City-Shulan-Wuchang-Harbin-Heihe (Russian border). 2005 plan.​G1212: Shenyang-Fushun-Meihekou-Jilin City. 2005 plan.​G1213: Bei'an-Nenjiang-Jagdaqi-Tahe (Daxing'anling)-Mohe. 2013 plan.​G1215: Songjiang-Changbaishan. 2013 plan.​G1216: Ulanhot-Arider. 2013 plan.​G1221: Yanji (Yanbian Korean)-Helong-Huadian-Changchun. 2013 plan as G12S, renumbered 2017.​G15: Shenyang-Liaoyang-Anshan-Haicheng-Dalian-Yantai-Qingdao-Rizhao-Lianyungang-Yancheng-Nantong-Changshu-Taicang-Shanghai-Ningbo-Taizhou, Zhejiang-Wenzhou-Ningde-Fuzhou, Fujian-Quanzhou-Xiamen-Shantou-Shanwei-Shenzhen-Guangzhou-Foshan-Kaiping-Yangjiang-Maoming-Zhanjiang-Haikou. 2005 plan.
G1501: Shenyang ringroad.​G1503: Shanghai ringroad.​G1504: Ningbo ringroad.​G1505: Fuzhou ringroad.​G1508: Guangzhou ringroad (they have dropped G1502, G1506 and G1507 for Qingdao, Xiamen and Shenzhen respectively)​G1511: Rizhao-Qufu-Jining, Shandong-Heze-Lankao. 2005 plan.​G1512: Ningbo-Shengzhou-Jinhua. 2005 plan.​G1513: Wenzhou-Lishui. 2005 plan.​G1514: Ningde-Shangrao. 2005 plan.​G1515: Yancheng-Jiangyan-Jinjiang. 2013 plan.​G1516: Dafeng (Yancheng)-Yancheng-Huai'an-Si County-Suzhou, Anhui-Bozhou-Taikang-Xuchang-Dengfeng-Luoyan. 2013 plan.​G1517: Meizhouwan (Putian)-Putian-Sanming-Jianning-Guangchang-Ji'an, Jiangxi-Taihe-Jinggangshan-Yanling. 2013 plan.​G1518: Yancheng-Jingu-Xuyi-Wuhe-Bengbu (different to the route claimed by Finnish Wikipedia, actually G1532). New route.​G1519: Nantong-Qidong. New route.​G1521: Changshu-Kunshan-Jiashan. 2013 plan as G15W2, renumbered 2017.​G1522: Changshu-Suzhou, Jiangsu-Jiaxing-Shaoxing-Taizhou, Zhejiang. 2005 plan as G15W, renumbered 2017.​G1523: Ningbo-Xiangshan-Taizhou, Zhejiang-Yuhuan-Wenzhou-Fuding-Ningde-Fuzhou, Fujian-Yongtai-Xianyou-Anxi-Zhangzhou-Pinghe-Chaozhou-Jieyang-Luhe, Guangdong-Huidong, Guangzhou-Dongguang. 2013 plan as G15W3, renumbered 2017.​G1531: Shanghai-Cixi (and not G1525 as claimed by Finnish Wikipedia, although plausible). New route.​G1532: Quanzhougang (Quanzhou)-Yongchun-Zhangping-Longyan-Dabu-Meizhou (and not G1518 as claimed by Finnish Wikipedia). New route.​G1533: Quanzhou-Jinmen (_Kinmen_). New route.​G1534: Xiamen-Jinmen (_Kinmen_). New route (Good luck getting those two built, as Jinmen is part of the RoC, but technically not of Taiwan, that's why I prefer to refer explicitly to the RoC as "Chinese Taipei").​G1535: Chaozhou-Meizhou-Pingyuan-Wuping-Zhangting-Ninghua-Jianning-Nanfeng-Yihuang-Chongren-Nanchang. New route.​G1536: Dongguan-Guangzhou (Panyu to be exact). New route.​G16: Dandong-Haicheng-Panjin-Jinzhou-Chaoyang-Chifeng (Ulanhad)-Hexigten-Xilinhot. 2005 plan.
G1611: Hexigten-Chengde. 2013 plan.​G1612: Xilinhot-Erenhot. New route.​G18: Rongcheng-Wendeng-Weihai-Yantai-Dongying-Huanghua-Tianjin-Bazhou-Laiyuan-Shuozhou-Ordos-Wuhai. 2005 plan.
G1811: Huanghua-Cangzhou-Shijiazhuang. 2005 plan.​G1812: Cangzhou-Hejian-Baoding-Fuping-Xinzhou-Kelan-Baode-Shenmu-Yulin, Shaanxi. 2013 plan.​G1813: Weihai-Wendeng-Haiyang-Jimo (Qingdao). 2013 plan.​G1815: Weifang-Anqiu-Zhucheng-Rizhao. 2013 plan.​G1816: Wuhai-Qipanjing-Shizuishan-Yinchuan-Qintongxia-Zhongwei-Jingtai-Lanzhou-Yongjing-Linxia Huizu-Hezuo-Luqu-Gahai-Henan Mongolian-Maqin. 2013 plan.​G1817: Wuhai-Alxa Left Banner-Yinchuan. 2013 plan.​G1818: Binzhou, Shandong-Qingyun-Laoling-Dezhou. New route (no parallel routes as claimed by Finnish Wikipedia).​G20: Qingdao-Weifang-Zibo-Jinan-Shijiazhuang-Taiyuan-Lishi-Jingbian-Dingbian-Yinchuan. 2005 plan.
G2001: Jinan ringroad.​G2002: Shijiazhuang ringroad.​G2003: Taiyuan ringroad.​G2004: Yinchuan ringroad.​G2011: Qingdao-Xinhe. 2005 plan.​G2012: Dingbian-Zhongning-Wuwei, Gansu 2005 plan.​G22: Qingdao-Laiwu-Tai'an-Liaocheng-Handan-Changzhi-Linfen-Fu County-Qingyang-Pinglian-Lanzhou. 2005 plan.
G2201: Lanzhou ringroad.​G2211: Licheng (Changzhi)-Huozhou-Yonghe-Yanchuan-Yan'an. 2013 plan (no G2212 as wanted by Shanxi, it's actually G0411, above).​G25: Changchun-Shuangliao-Fuxin-Chaoyang-Chengde-Tangshan-Tianjin-Huanghua-Binzhou, Shandong-Qingzhou-Lianyungang-Huai'an-Nanjing-Liyang-Yixing-Huzhou-Hangzhou-Jinhua-Lishui-Nanping-Sanming-Meizhou-Heyuan-Huizhou-Shenzhen. 2005 plan.
G2501: Changchun ringroad.​G2502: Tianjin ringroad.​G2503: Nanjing ringroad.​G2504: Hangzhou ringroad.​G2511: Xinmin-Zhangwu-Tongliao-Lubei (Jarud Banner). 2005 plan.​G2512: Fuxin-Jinzhou. 2005 plan.​G2513: Huai'an-Suqian-Xuzhou. 2005 plan.​G2515: Lubei (Jarud Banner)-Holingol. 2005 plan.​G2516: Kenli (Dongying)-Binzhou, Shandong-Jinan-Gaotang-Wei County-Xingtai-Zuoquan-Yushe-Pingyao-Fenyang (Lvliang). 2013 plan.​G2517: Sha County-Youxi-Dehua-Anxi-Xiamen. 2013 plan.​G2518: Shenzhen-Zhongshan-Jiangmen-Xinxing-Boluo-Cenxi. 2013 plan.​G2519: Kaiping-Faku-Shenyang. New route.​G2531: Hangzhou-Chun'an-Kaihua-Shangrao. New route.​G30: Lianyungang-Xuzhou-Shangqiu-Kaifeng-Zhengzhou-Luoyang-Xi'an-Baoji-Tianshui-Lanzhou-Wuwei, Gansu-Jiayuguan-Hami-Turpan-Ürümqi-Kuytun-Khorgas (Kazakh border). 2005 plan.
G3001: Zhengzhou ringroad.​G3002: Xi'an ringroad.​G3003: Ürümqi ringroad.​G3011: Liuyuan (Guazhou actually)-Dunhuang-Golmud. 2005 plan.​G3012: Turpan-Korla-Kuqa-Aksu-Kashgar-Hotan. 2005 plan.​G3013: Kashgar-Erkeshtam (Kyrgyz border). 2005 plan.​G3014: Kuytun-Karamay-Altay. 2005 plan.​G3015: Kuytun-Karamay-Tacheng (Kazakh border at Bhaktu). 2005 plan.​G3016: Qingshuihe, Xinjiang Uyghur-Yining. 2005 plan.​G3017: Wuwei-Jinchang. 2013 plan.​G3018: Jinghe-Dzungarian Gate (Kazakh border). 2013 plan.​G3019: Bortala Mongolian-Dzungarian Gate (Kazakh border). 2013 plan.​G3021: Lintong-Gaoling-Jingyang-Xingping. 2013 plan as G30N, renumbered 2017 (No further parallel routes, Shaanxi has signed several that must be downgraded).​G3031: Shangqiu-Dancheng-Liquan-Gushi. New route.​G3032: Yongdeng-Huzhu-Datong Huizu Tuzu-Haiyan. New route.​G3033: Kuytun-Kuqa. New route.​G3035: Yining-Xinyuan. New route.​G3036: Aksu-Aral. New route.​G35: Jinan-Heze-Shangqiu-Fuyang, Anhui-Lu'an-Qianshan-Wangjiang-Jingdezhen-Yingtan-Nancheng-Ruijin-Heyuan-Guangzhou. 2005 plan.
G3511: Heze-Zhangyuan-Xinxiang-Xiuwu-Jiaozuo-Jiyuan-Yuanqu-Wanrong-Heyang-Tongchuan-Binzhou, Shaanxi-Fengxiang (Baoji). 2013 plan.​G3512: Xunwu-Anjing-Ganzhou. New route.​G36: Nanjing-Bengbu-Fuyang, Anhui-Zhoukou-Luohe-Pingdingshan-Luoyang. 2005 plan.
G3611: Nanjing-Lai'an-Chuzhou-Hefei-Huoqiu-Funan-Huaibin-Xinyang. New route.​G3612: Pingdingshan-Fangcheng-Nanyang-Xiangyang-Yichang. New route.​G3613: Luoyang-Song County-Neixiang. New route.​G3615: Luoyang-Lushi. New Route.​G40: Pudong New Area (Shanghai)-Chongming-Nantong-Yangzhou-Nanjing-Hefei-Lu'an-Xinyang-Nanyang-Shangzhou (Shangluo)-Xi'an. 2005 plan.
G4001: Hefei ringroad.​G4011: Yangzhou-Zhejiang-Liyang. 2011 plan.​G4012: Liyang-Ningguo-Jixi-She County-Jiande-Longyou-Yunhe-Taishun-Fu'an (Ningde). 2013 plan.​G4013: Yangzhou-Danyang-Jintan-Anji-Lin'an-Tonglu-Yiwu, Zhejiang-Pan'an-Xianju-Yueqing. New route.​G4015: Danfeng-Shanyang-Zhen'an-Ningshaan. New route.​G42: Shanghai-Suzhou, Jiangsu-Wuxi, Jiangsu-Changzhou-Nanjing-Hefei-Lu'an-Macheng-Wuhan-Xiaogan-Jingmen-Yichang-Wanzhou-Dianjiang-Guang'an-Nanchong-Suining-Chengdu. 2005 plan.
G4201: Wuhan ringroad.​G4202: Chengdu ringroad.​G4211: Nanjing-Ma'anshan-Wuhu. 2005 plan.​G4212: Hefei-Anqing. 2005 plan.​G4213: Macheng-Dawu-Suizhou-Yicheng-Baokang-Fang County-Zhuxi-Pingli-Ankang. 2013 plan.​G4215: Chengdu-Renshou-Zigong-Luzhou-Chishui-Xishui-Renhuai-Zunyi. 2013 plan.​G4216: Chengdu-Renshou-Muchuan-Jinyang-Huidong, Sichuan-Panzhihua-Lijiang. 2013 plan.​G4217: Chengdu-Dujiangyan-Wenchuan-Barkam (Ngawa Tibetan Qiangzu)-Luhuo-Dege-Qamdo. 2013 plan.​G4218: Ya'an-Tianquan-Luding-Kangding (Garze Tibetan)-Litang-Batang-Markam-Baxoi-Nyingchi-Lhasa-Xigaze-Ngari-Kargilik. 2013 plan.​G4219: Quxu-Nedong. 2013 plan.​G4221: Shanghai-Changshu-Zhangjiagang-Jiangyin-Changzhou-Lishui-Ma'anshan-Chaohu-Anqing-Yuexi-Yingshan-Wuhan. 2013 plan as G42S, renumbered 2017.​G4222: He County-Hanshan-Chaohu-Shucheng-Huoshan-Shangcheng-Xin County-Xinyang-Sui County-Zaoyang-Xiangyang (different to the route claimed by Finnish Wikipedia). New route.​G4223: Wuhan-Shayang-Yichang-Zigui-Badong-Wanzhou-Zhong County-Chongqing. New route.​G4231: Nanjing-He County-Wuwei, Anhui-Tongling-Congyang-Anqing-Wangjiang-Pengze-Hukou-Jiujiang. New route.​G45: Daqing-Songyuan-Shuangliao-Tongliao-Chifeng (Ulanhad)-Chengde-Beijing-Bazhou-Hengshui-Puyang-Kaifeng-Zhoukou-Macheng-Huangshi-Ji'an, Jiangxi-Ganzhou-Longnan-Lianping-Guangzhou. 2005 plan.
G4501: Beijing (6th) ringroad.​G4511: Longnan-Heyuan. 2005 plan.​G4512: Shuangliao-Baicheng-Qiqihar-Songliang. 2013 plan.​G4513: Naiman Banner-Fuxin-Panjin-Yingkou. 2013 plan.​G4515: Chifeng (Ulanhad)-Lingyuan-Suizhong. 2013 plan.​G50: Shanghai-Huzhou-Xuancheng-Tongling-Anqing-Huangmei-Huangshi-Wuhan-Jingzhou-Yichang-Enshi-Zhong County-Dianjiang-Chongqing. 2005 plan.
G5001: Chongqing ringroad.​G5011: Wuhu-Chaohu-Hefei. 2005 plan.​G5012: Lichuan (Enshi)-Wanzhou-Kaizhou-Dazhou-Bazhong-Guangyuan. 2013 plan.​G5013: Chongqing-Dazu-Anyue-Chengdu. 2013 plan.​G5015: Wuhan-Honghu-Yueyang. New route.​G5016: Yichang-Yidu-Songzhi-Shishou-Huarong. New route.​G5021: Shizhu-Fengdu-Fuling-Chongqing. 2013 plan as G50S, renumbered 2017 (no further parallel routes as claimed by Finnish Wikipedia).​G55: Erenhot-Jining (Ulanqab)-Datong, Shanxi-Taiyuan-Changzhi-Luoyang-Nanzhao-Nanyang-Xiangyang-Jingzhou-Changde-Loudi-Shaoyang-Yongzhou-Lianzhou-Guangzhou. 2005 plan.
G5511: Jining (Ulanqab)-Lubei (Jarud Banner)-Ulanhot-Arun Banner. 2005 plan.​G5512: Jincheng-Jiaozuo-Xinxiang. 2005 plan.​G5513: Changsha-Changde-Zhangjiajie. 2005 plan.​G5515: Zhangjiajie-Laifeng-Qianjiang-Zhong County-Liangping-Dazhu-Yingshan-Nanchong. 2013 plan.​G5516: Sonid Right Banner-Huade-Zhangjiakou. 2013 plan.​G5517: Changde-Yiyang-Changsha. Added 2017.​G5518: Jincheng-Yuncheng-Yongji-Tongguan. New route (Shanxi wanted G5514 for this one).​G56: Hangzhou-Huangshan-Jingdezhen-Jiujiang-Xianning-Yueyang-Changde-Jishou-Zunyi-Bijie-Liupanshui-Qujing-Kunming-Chuxiong Yizu-Dali-Ruili (Burmese border). 2005 plan.
G5601: Kunming ringroad.​G5611: Dali-Lijiang. 2005 plan.​G5612: Dali-Yun County-Lincang. 2013 plan.​G5613: Baoshan-Lushui (Nujiang Lisuzu). 2013 plan.​G5615: Tianbao (Vietnamese border)-Wenshan Zhuangzu Miaozu-Mengzi (Honghe Hanizu Yizu)-Xinping-Lincang-Yun County-Baoshan-Tengchong-Houqiao (Burmese border). 2013 plan.​G5616: Anxiang-Shimen-Cili-Zhangjiajie-Yongshun-Jishou. New route.​G5617: Lincang-Menghai. New route.​G5618: Lincang-Qingshuihe, Yunnan (Burmese border). New route.​G5621: Kunming-Chuxiong Yizu-Dali. Added 2017 (briefly as G56N).​G59: Hohhot-Horinger-Youyu-Shuozhou-Kelan-Lvliang-Ji County-Yuncheng-Lingbao-Lushi-Shiyan-Fang County-Baokang-Yidu-Cili-Zhangjiajie-Xinhua-Wugang-Xinning-Ziyuan-Lipu-Pingnan-Yulin, Guangxi Zhuangzu-Tieshangang (Beihai). 2013 plan.
G5901: Hohhot ringroad.​G5911: Shuozhou-Shenchi-Taiyuan. New route.​G5912: Fang County-Shennongjia-Xingshan-Wufeng. New route.​G60: Shanghai-Hangzhou-Jinhua-Quzhou-Shangrao-Yingtan-Nanchang-Yichun-Changsha (actually misses it to the South)-Shaoyang-Huaihua-Majiang-Guiyang-Anshun-Qujing-Kunming. 2005 plan.
G6001: Nanchang ringroad.​G6002: Guiyang ringroad.​G6011: Nanchang-Yongfeng-Xingguo-Ganzhou-Nanxiong-Shaoguan. 2013 plan.​G6012: Qujing-Luliang-Luxing-Mile. New route.​G6021: Hangzhou-Kaihua-Dexing-Nanchang-Fengxin-Tonggu-Liuyang-Changsha. 2013 plan as G60N, renumbered 2017.​G6022: Liling-Loudi. Added 2017.​G6023: Nanchang-Gao'an-Wanzai-Changsha-Loudi-Xupu-Fenghuang (different to the route claimed by Finnish Wikipedia). New Route.​G6025: Dongkou-Huitong-Tianzhu-Sansui (as expected not G6024). New route.​G65: Baotou-Ordos-Yulin, Shaanxi-Yan'an-Tongchuan-Xi'an-Ankang-Dazhou-Chongqing-Qianjiang-Jishou-Huaihua-Guilin-Wuzhou-Maoming. 2005 plan.
G6511: Ansai-Zichang-Qijiang. New route.​G6512: Xiushan-Tongren, Guizhou-Tianzhu-Liping-Congjiang. New route.​G6517: Wuzhou-Pingnan-Liuzhou. 2013 plan as G6511 (apparently they made a typo).​G6521: Yulin, Shaanxi-Suide-Yanchuan-Yichuan-Huanglong-Weinan-Yushan (Lantian). 2013 plan as G65E, renumbered 2017.​G6522: Yan'an-Fu County-Luochuan-Yijun-Tongchuan-Xi'an. Former G65 alignment.​G69: Yinchuan-Hui'anbao-Qingcheng-Xunyi-Xi'an-Ankang-Langao-Chengkou-Wanzhou-Zhong County-Fuling-Nanchuan-Daozhen-Weng'an-Guiyang-Luodian-Leye-Baise (Vietnamese border at Longbang). 2013 plan.
G6911: Pingli (Ankang)-Wuxi, Chongqing-Jianshi-Enshi-Laifeng. 2013 plan.​G70: Changle (Fuzhou, Fujian)-Nanping-Nancheng-Nanchang-Jiujiang-Huangmei-Huangshi-Wuhan-Xiaogan-Xiangyang-Shiyan-Shangzhou (Shangluo)-Xi'an-Pingyuan-Zhongning-Yinchuan. 2005 plan.
G7011: Shiyan-Ankang-Hanzhong-Tianshui. 2005 plan.​G7012: Fuzhou, Jiangxi-Chongren-Yihuang-Le'an-Yongfeng-Jushi-Ji'an, Jiangxi. New route.​G7013: Sha County-Shunchang-Nanping. New route.​G7021: Ningde-Shunchang-Shaowu-Fuzhou, Jiangxi-Zhangshu-Wuning-Yangxin-Wuhan. New route (no further parallel routes as claimed by Finnish Wikipedia).​G72: Quanzhou-Yong'an-Ji'an, Jiangxi-Hengyang-Yongzhou-Guilin-Liuzhou-Nanning. 2005 plan.
G7201: Nanning ringroad.​G7211: Nanning-Youyiguan (Vietnamese border). 2005 plan.​G7212: Liuzhou-Wuxuan-Guigang-Pubei-Beihai. 2013 plan.​G7221: Hengyang-Chengbu-Rong'an-Yizhou-Shanglin-Nanning. New route.​G75: Lanzhou-Guangyang-Nanchong-Chongqing-Zunyi-Guiyang-Majiang-Duyun (Qiannan Buyizu Miaozu)-Hechi-Nanning-Qinzhou-Beihai-Zhanjiang-Haikou. 2005 plan.
G7511: Qinzhou-Fangcheng-Dongxing (Vietnamese border). 2005 plan.​G7512: Guiyang-Xiuwen-Jinsha-Gulin-Xuyong-Xingwen-Gong County-Yibin-Rong County-Jianyang-Chengdu. New route.​G7521: Chongqing-Zunyi-Guiyang. Added 2017.​G7522: Guiyang-Pingtang-Tan'e-Bama-Nanning-Beihai. New route (no further parallel routes as claimed by Finnish Wikipedia).​G76: Xiamen-Zhangzhou-Longyan-Ruijin-Ganzhou-Chenzhou-Guilin-Duyun (Qiannan Buyizu Miaozu)-Guiyang-Bijie-Luzhou-Longchang-Neijiang-Chengdu. 2005 plan.
G7611: Duyun (Qiannan Buyizu Miaozu)-Huishui-Anshun-Liupanshui-Weining-Zhaotong-Jinyang-Xichang-Shangri La. 2013 plan.​G7612: Nayong-Liuzhi Special Zone-Qinglong-Xingyi. 2013 plan (no parallel routes as claimed by Finnish Wikipedia).​G78: Shantou-Meizhou-Shaoguan-Hezhou-Liuzhou-Hechi-Xingyi-Shilin-Kunming. 2005 plan.
G80: Guangzhou-Zhaoqing-Wuzhou-Yulin, Guangxi Zhuangzu-Nanning-Baise-Funing-Kaiyuan-Shilin-Kunming. 2005 plan.
G8011: Kaiyuan-Hekou (Vietnamese border). 2005 plan.​G8012: Mile-Yuxi-Chuxiong Yizu. 2013 plan.​G8013: Yanshan-Wenshan. 2013 plan (no parallel routes as claimed by Finnish Wikipedia).​G85: Yinchuan-Hui'anbao-Pengyang-Pingliang-Huating-Baoji-Liuba-Hanzhong-Bazhong-Guang'an-Chongqing-Neijiang-Yibin-Zhaotong-Kunming. 2013 plan to Chongqing, 2005 plan from there.
G8511: Kunming-Yuanjiang Hanizu Yizu Daizu-Simao (Pu'er)-Mohan (Lao border). 2005 plan.​G8512: Jinhong (Xishuangbanna Daizu)-Menghai-Daluo (Burmese border). 2013 plan.​G8513: Pingliang-Huating-Zhuanglang-Tianshui-Cheng County-Wudu-Jiuzhaigou-Pingwu-Mianyang. 2013 plan.​G8515: Guang'an-Wushen-Yongchuan-Luzhou. 2013 plan.​G8516: Bazhong-Yilong-Santai-Zhongjiang-Chengdu (different to the route claimed by Finnish Wikipedia). New route.​G8517: Xinshi (Pingshan)-Yibin-Yunlian-Zhenxiong-Hezhang-Liupanshui-Xingyi. New route.​G91: Tieling-Fushun-Benxi-Liaoyang-Liaozhong-Xinmin-Tieling. 2005 plan.
G9111: Benxi-Huanren-Ji'an, Jilin. 2013 plan.​G92: Shanghai-Hangzhou-Ningbo-Shanghai. 2005 plan around Hangzhou Bay, new route across it (new mega bridge).
G9211: Ningbo-Zhoushan. 2005 plan.​G9221: Hangzhou-Cixi-Ningbo. 2013 plan as G92N, renumbered 2017.​G93: Chengdu-Mianyang-Suining-Chongqing-Hejiang-Luzhou-Yibin-Leshan-Ya'an-Chengdu. 2005 plan.
G94: Shenzhen-_Xianggang_ (Hong Kong border)-_Aomen_ (Macau border)-Zhuhai-Zhongshan-Jiangmen-Foshan-Huadu-Zengcheng-Dongguan-Shenzhen. 2005 plan.
G9411: Dongguan-Humen-Foshan. 2005 plan.​G95: Chengde-Zhunhua-Yutian-Jizhou-Baodi-Ninghe-Wuqing-Langfang-Gu'an-Zhuozhou-Zhuolu-Zhangjiakou-Chongli-Guyuan-Fengning-Chengde. New route on the Southeastern corner, otherwise 2013 plan.
G9511: Laishui-Laifeng. 2013 plan.​G98: Haikou-Qionghai-Sanya-Dongfang-Haikou. 2005 plan.
G9811: Haikou-Wuzhishan-Ledong. 2013 plan (they have dropped G9801 for Haikou)​G9812: Haikou-Wenchang-Qionghai. 2013 plan.​G9813: Wanning-Qiongzhong-Danzhou-Yangpu. 2013 plan.​(G99 was defined in the 2005 plan, but dropped in the 2013 plan. It ran entirely outside the PRC anyway)
G9901: Shuangcheng-Songbei-Hulan-Acheng-Shuangcheng. New route around Harbin.​G9902: Dehui-Jiutai-Shuangyang-Yitong-Gongzhuling-Nong'an-Dehui. New route around Changchun.​G9903: Deqing-Tongxiang-Haining-Shaoxing-Zhuji-Fuyang, Zhejiang-Deqing. New route around Hangzhou.​G9904: Lai'an-Tianchang-Yizheng-Jurong-Nanjing-Quanjiang-Chuzhou-Lai'an. New route around Nanjing.​G9905: Xingyang-Zhoumu-Weishi-Xinzheng-Xinmi-Xingyang. New route around Zhengzhou.​G9906: Huarong-Liangzihu-Hannan-Hanchuan-Xiaogan-Xinzhou-Huarong. New route around Wuhan.​G9907: Ningxiang-Liuyang-Liling-Xiangxiang-Shaoshan-Ningxiang. New route around Changsha.​G9908: Lantian-Huyi-Zhouzhi-Wugong-Qian County-Fuping-Weinan-Lantian. New route around Xi'an.​G9909: Yongchuan-Tongliang-Hechuan-Changshou-Fuling-Nanchuan-Qijiang-Yongchuan. New route around Chongqing.​G9910: Dujiangyan-Shifang-Deyang-Zhongjiang-Pengshan-Pujiang-Dujiangyan. New route around Chengdu (includes the now redundant G0511, above).​G9911: Changqing-Qihe-Yucheng-Linyi-Jiyang-Zhangqiu-Changqing. New route around Jinan.​G9912: Feidong-Chaohu-Feixi-Feidong. New route around Hefei.​


----------



## ChrisZwolle

G4211 and G7021 have the same name in simplified Pinyin: Ningwu Expressway.

G4211 is the Nanjing - Wuhu Expressway. This one uses the abbreviation 'Ning' for Nanjing.
G7021 is the Ningde - Wuhan Expressway. This one uses the same Ning, but the Wu in Wuhan is a different character in Chinese than the Wu in Wuhu.

As far as I know, having two expressways with the exact same name in simplified Pinyin is pretty rare, even among provincial expressways in different provinces.


----------



## General Huo

ChrisZwolle said:


> G4211 and G7021 have the same name in simplified Pinyin: Ningwu Expressway.
> 
> G4211 is the Nanjing - Wuhu Expressway. This one uses the abbreviation 'Ning' for Nanjing.
> G7021 is the Ningde - Wuhan Expressway. This one uses the same Ning, but the Wu in Wuhan is a different character in Chinese than the Wu in Wuhu.
> 
> As far as I know, having two expressways with the exact same name in simplified Pinyin is pretty rare, even among provincial expressways in different provinces.


They are not exactly same. Chinese language has tones in ever character. 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tone_(linguistics)



"Wu" in Wuhu 芜湖 is 2nd tone, "Wu" in Wuhan 武汉 is 3rd tone. Most of Chinese can tell their differences. But yes, there are some names sound exactly same. In these cases, another character could be chosen for the name. For example "Han" could be chosen for Wuhan, and it is also pretty common to use "Han" for Wuhan. Jinghan Railway 京汉铁路 is the name of Beijing-Wuhan railway before Wuhan Yangtse River Bridge was built.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The G9910 Chengdu Metropolitan Ring Expressway has been introduced in the 2022 plan.

This absorbs the entire SA3 Chengdu Economic Zone Ring Expressway (422 kilometer beltway around Chengdu).

Interestingly, there seems to be a concurrency with G0511 between Dujiangyan and Deyang, which is also part of G9910. These are separately listed in the 2022 plan.

It's unclear to me what use the G0511 has if the entire route is also a segment of G9910.


----------



## General Huo

*Hangzhou Qiantang Rapid Road 杭州钱塘快速路*

About *8.1 km* Hangzhou Qiantang Rapid Road from 23th Ave to Hezhuang Ave opens to traffic on 30 July 2022. This section includes 4.616 km Qiantang River Tunnel (钱塘过江隧道). Additional 3.4 km eastward extension is also open this time, but it is only surface road. The elevated rapid road will be built later to connect proposed Toupeng Rapid Road later.
Location: 30°17'42.01"N 120°22'15.35"E - 30°16'49.21"N 120°27'26.68"E 
Qiantang Rapid Road or Qiantang Expressway is a 48 km urban rapid road runs east to west across Hanghzhou city plan to fully open this year. 


















































Hangzhou city will open 480 km urban rapid roads by September this year and over 500 km next year. 





明年，杭州快速路总里程数将突破500公里！第一条快速路你还记得吗？_新蓝网







n.cztv.com












Zhonghe Elevated Road (中河高架) the first rapid road built in Hangzhou in 1998.


----------



## General Huo

About *29 km* G69 Yinchuan-Baise Expressway Chengkou Jiming to Kaizhou Tanjia section (G69银百高速重庆城开高速城口鸡鸣至开州谭家段) opens to traffic. This section is free of toll until end of year. This section has 5 tunnels, including 11.489 km Chengkai Tunnel (城开隧道), which is the longest road tunnel built in Chongqing, and 6.618 km long Wujialiang Tunnel (吴家梁隧道).
Location: 31°41'56.20"N 108°37'3.90"E - 31°29'2.29"N 108°28'11.39"E 

Chengkai tunnel and Wujialiang Tunnel are shown in purple


----------



## General Huo

Jining City Huanhu Ave East Line 济宁环湖大道东线工程（太白湖新区段）opens 7.9 km road on August 1.





济宁环湖大道东线工程全线通车


济宁环湖大道东线工程全线通车




dzrb.dzng.com





The red dashed line on the bottom.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

依若高速公路通车倒计时一个月_央广网



The 294 kilometer segment of G0612 Xining - Hetian Expressway between Yitunbulakezhen and Ruoqiang in Xinjiang will open to traffic on 30 August.

This will complete the Xinjiang segment of G0612, meaning they built a nearly 1,100 kilometer long expressway along the southern side of the Taklamakan Desert. The segment to be opened forms the transition into the highlands of Qinghai.


----------



## General Huo

Hainan Nantional Highway G360 aka Wenchang-Lingao Highway (121.88 km) Ding'an-Chengmai section is paving now. This sectionis set to open this year. This road is a expressway level 1st grade highway. Hainan is one of only 2 toll-free provinces in China.


----------



## General Huo

Liujing-Binyang Expressway in Nanning, Guangxi sets to open in 2022. This 45.6 km section is part of Guilin-Qinzhou Port Expressway and also served as Nanning City 2nd Loop.


----------



## General Huo

194.5 km Yichun-Suichuan Expressway in Jiangxi province plans to open in 2023. It is in good shape now.


----------



## General Huo

There are 5 expressway projects, 247 km in total in Hunan province set to open in 2022.
1) Pingjiang-Yiyang Expressway Pinjiang section 93 km 平益高速平伍段 
2) Pingjiang-Yiyang Expressway Yiyang section 83 km 平益高速伍益段
3) Ningxiang-Shaoshan Expressway 43 km 宁韶高速
4) Jiangbei-Ganshan Expressway 21 km 江背至干杉高速公路
5) Chenglingji Expressway 7 km 城陵矶高速





今年湖南5条高速公路确保通车_经济.民生_湖南频道


今年拟通车高速公路项目5个共247公里，包括平伍高速93公里、伍益高速83公里、宁韶高速43公里、江杉高速21公里和城陵矶高速7公里。省交通运输厅副厅长罗恒介绍，该厅近年来大力推进高速公路高质量建设，全力打造平安百年品质工程。




hn.rednet.cn


----------



## General Huo

There will be 14 expressway projects set to open in 2022. The total length will be added is over 800 km. They are
1) Taihang Mountain Expressway Xinxiang section 沿太行高速新乡段 
2) Hebi-Huixian Expressway 鹤壁至辉县高速 
3) Puyang-Weihui Expressway Puyang section 濮卫高速濮阳段 
4) Puyang-Yangxin (Hubei) Expressway Puyang section 阳新高速濮阳段一期 
5) Puyang-Weihui Expressway Huaxian-Weihui section 濮卫高速滑县至卫辉段 
6) Zhenzhou-Xixia Expressway Shuanglong-Xixia section 郑西高速双龙至西峡段 
7) Mianyang-Xichuan Expressway Xixia-Xichuan section 渑淅高速西峡至淅川段 
8) Lianhuo Exy-Erguang Exy Connection Line 连霍二广高速联络线 
9) Lankao-Yuanyang Expressway Fengqiu-Yuanyang section 兰原高速封丘至原阳段 
10) Mianyang-Xichuan Expressway Mianchi-Luoning section 渑淅高速渑池至洛宁段 
11) Lianhuo Exy-Hubei Exy Connection Line 连霍呼北高速联络线 
12) Anyang-Luoshan Expressway Shangcai-Luoshan section 安罗高速上蔡至罗山段 
13) Xinxiang-Shanxi Expressway 新晋高速 
14) Xuchang-Xinyang Expressway Zhounan Interchange-Hushan Interchange section 许昌至信阳高速周南互通至沪陕互通段 





河南今年将有14条高速公路通车，经过你的家乡吗？


河南今年将有14条高速公路通车，经过你的家乡吗？,高速公路,河南,高速公路建设,里程,大广高速




www.163.com


----------



## General Huo

*142.8 kilometers* long G45 Daqing-Guangzhou Expressway 2nd Line Nankang-Longnan section (大庆至广州高速公路南康至龙南段扩容工程), including 11 km Xiaojiang Connection Line, opens to traffic on September 28. This 6-lane new expressway runs west of existing G45, making 10-lane in total in this section.

Location: 25°55'1.69"N 114°43'33.18"E - 24°51'39.43"N 114°44'32.94"E
north: OpenStreetMap
south: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*53.66 kilometers* G0321 Dezhou-Shangrao Expressway Shitai-Qimen section (G0321 德上高速石台至祁门段) opens to traffic. There are 18 tunnels with a total length of 16.5 kilometers; 54 bridges with a total length of 14.7 kilometers. The ratio is 58%.
Location：30°14'12.87"N 117°30'20.39"E-29°50'36.16"N 117°49'6.33"E
north: OpenStreetMap
south: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*90.8 kilometers* of Chengcheng-Shangzhou Expressway Section from Chengcheng to Luofu(澄城商州高速公路澄城罗敷段) opens to traffic on September 29.
Location: 35°17'27.24"N 109°57'45.41"E-34°32'2.82"N 109°54'35.83"E
north: OpenStreetMap
south: OpenStreetMap


----------



## haogao2001

Do you have any information regarding the section from Mianyang-Jiuzhaigou of the G8513 Pingmian Expressway? I am quite interested since it takes 8 hours from Chengdu to Jiuzhaigou now. A controlled-access highway is going to be awesome.


----------



## General Huo

The plan is to open by the end of 2023, maybe2024. There are lots of long tunnels to excavate.




haogao2001 said:


> Do you have any information regarding the section from Mianyang-Jiuzhaigou of the G8513 Pingmian Expressway? I am quite interested since it takes 8 hours from Chengdu to Jiuzhaigou now. A controlled-access highway is going to be awesome.


----------



## General Huo

About *3.5 kilometers *Yanggao Central Avenue (浦东杨高中路罗山路立交~中环立交) is upgraded to rapid road and open the elevated main road on September 26th. In addition to the 1.7 kilometers section to its east was upgraded and opened on July 31, 2022. This makes 12 km rapid road with controlled access on Yanggao Avenue.

Location: 31°14'16.98"N 121°33'45.41"E - 31°15'3.52"N 121°35'12.61"E
east end: OpenStreetMap
west end: OpenStreetMap
section open on 7/31/2022: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*63 kilometers* Guangyuan-Pingwu Expressway Qingchuan section (广元至平武高速公路青川段) opens to traffic on September 23. It runs in the mountainous area close to Qinghai-Tibetan Plateau. The tunnels and bridge ratios are close to 70% of whole road. The longest tunnel is 5520 meters long Qingxi Tunnel (青溪隧道).
Location: 32°22'15.65"N 104°34'51.15"E - 32°36'25.16"N 105°24'32.57"E
West end: OpenStreetMap
East end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*19.352 kilometers* section of S55 Nanjing-Xucheng Expressway (S55南京至宣城高速公路江苏段) opens to traffic on September 10. It fills its short gap to Anhui S03 Expressway at the border of Anhui province.

Location: 31°24'4.18"N 118°59'6.75"E - 31°12'56.41"N 118°57'43.23"E


----------



## General Huo

About *7 km* Chongqing Pingshan Ave (重庆坪山大道西山立交至中柱立交段) opens to traffic on September 20. 
Location: 29°34'56.95"N 106°18'51.04"E - 29°34'2.50"N 106°23'5.24"E


----------



## General Huo

About *5 kilometers* Wenzhou Wenrui Avenue Rapid Road phase I (温州温瑞大道南段快速路一期) opens to traffic on September 21. It has 6-lane elevated rapid road with 8-lane surface road.
Location: 27°58'13.39"N 120°40'52.06"E - 27°55'35.76"N 120°40'51.98"E


----------



## General Huo

About *5 kilometers* S1408 Zhanjiang Airport Expressway phase I airport branch (S1408湛江机场高速一期工程先行段) opens to traffic on September 21.
Location: 21°27'19.29"N 110°32'36.23"E - 21°28'34.18"N 110°34'47.57"E


----------



## General Huo

About *5.83 kilometers* Jiujiang Rapid Road phase I (九江新建快速路一期) opens to traffic on September 26. The phase I is 15.1 km long. The rest section will open later. It is a toll-free 6-lane elevated rapid road.
location: 29°36'26.79"N 115°55'36.37"E - 29°38'50.86"N 115°56'26.33"E
north end: OpenStreetMap
south end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*8.5 kilometers* Hai'an G328 Highway Rapid Road (海安市328国道段快速路) opens on September 28.
Location: 32°31'26.10"N 120°29'47.98"E - 32°31'42.30"N 120°33'25.18"E
West: OpenStreetMap
East: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*4.6 kilometers* Yancheng Yanfeng (Yancheng-Dafeng) Rapid Road phase I (盐城盐丰快速通一期) on September 28. The whole rapid road will be 30.6 km long. The phase 
Location: 33°19'15.12"N 120°12'57.54"E - 33°17'4.29"N 120°14'28.10"E
North: OpenStreetMap
South: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*7.107 kilometers* section of Nanjing Hengjiang Avenue Rapid Road (南京横江大道快速路) opens to traffic on September 29.
Location: 31°59'18.68"N 118°36'22.46"E - 32° 2'22.83"N 118°38'55.47"E
south: OpenStreetMap
north: OpenStreetMap 

























4.1 km section on the east opened on May 1, 2020


----------



## General Huo

About *5 kilometers* Suzhou Central Ring West Line North Extension Elevated Rapid Road (苏州中环西线北延) opens to traffic.
Location: 31°23'26.83"N 120°28'25.72"E-31°21'27.93"N 120°30'40.42"E
north: OpenStreetMap
sourth: OpenStreetMap 

























Videos
day time: 312功成身退变中环｜苏锡快速连接增通衢苏州中环西线北延（马环连接线）POV_哔哩哔哩_bilibili
night time: 【POV 108】【黑夜狂“飙”（五）】新鲜出炉的快速路——苏州中环西线北延（9月29日通车）丨BGM：《Rage Your Dream》_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


----------



## General Huo

*4.9 kilometers* Shenzhen Guimiao Rapid Road phase 1 (深圳市桂庙路快速化改造一期). The rapid road runs underground by 6-lane tunnel.
Location: 22°31'33.35"N 113°54'0.40"E - 22°31'27.91"N 113°56'26.01"E
west: OpenStreetMap
east: OpenStreetMap 
*The longest line under construction in China and the subway
open cut construction urban underground road*

According to the Shenzhen Municipal Transportation Bureau Construction Center, the Guimiao Road Rapid Reconstruction (Phase I) project starts from Menghai Avenue in Qianhai Cooperation Zone in the west, crosses Yueliangwan Avenue, and reaches Binhai Avenue in Nanshan District in the east at the Haibin Interchange. It is about 4.9 kilometers long.









(Project location map)
The renovation project is divided into two parts: surface road and underground tunnel. Among them, the *surface road* is two-way 6-8 lanes, with a design speed of 50 km/h, connected with the auxiliary road of Binhai Avenue, serving Nanshan Guimiao area; *the underground road* adopts two-way 6-lane plus The continuous distribution lane, with a design speed of 80 km/h, is connected to the Binhai Avenue Expressway to realize the rapid connection between Futian, Luohu and Qianhai.
The left and right lines of the tunnel in the Nanshan section of the project are two long and short tunnels. The *westbound tunnel (left line)* starts from the east side of Yueliangwan Avenue and ends at the west side of Houhai Avenue, with a total length of about 1960 meters; *the eastbound tunnel (right line)* starts from Yueliangwan Avenue On the east side, finally Houhaibin Road, with a total length of about 3290 meters.
Complete municipal pipelines and traffic safety facilities are set up along the whole line, 4 new pedestrian bridges, 2 air treatment stations, 5 pedestrian evacuation exits leading to the ground, 1 fire pump room and 1 tunnel monitoring center.

















































































































































































Video: 今日头条


----------



## General Huo

The final *53 kilometers* section of Xi'an Outer Ring Expressway South Part (西安外环高速公路南段) opened to traffic on September 28, which completes the whole 270 km Xi'an Outer Ring Expressway.

Location: 34° 4'27.53"N 108°50'5.45"E - 34° 9'34.63"N 109°21'35.88"E
east: OpenStreetMap
west: OpenStreetMap 








































































































































































































































































































Ziwu Service Area is built like a mini mall


----------



## General Huo

Traffic on the National Day under "0" Covid
Nanjing

















Shanghai

















Chengdu

















Guangzhou

















Jinan









Wuhan

















Shenzhen

















Beijing

















Zhengzhou


----------



## General Huo

The *5.6 kilometers* Yichang Jiangcheng Rapid Road phase III (宜昌市江城大道三期) opens to traffic.
Location: 30°36'40.21"N 111°21'5.26"E - 30°34'13.87"N 111°23'7.68"E
north: OpenStreetMap
south: OpenStreetMap

The *phase I 8.1 kilometers* opened in October 2018, and *phase II 10 kilometers*, plus 2.8 kilometers Wujiagang Yangtse River Bridge opened on July 30, 2021. It makes 23.7 km long urban rapid road linking three giant bridges on Yangtse River.
north: OpenStreetMap
east end of Wujiagang Bridge: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Shenmu City held the opening ceremony of National Highway 336 Shenmudian Tower to Zhangbanya Highway (East Bypass)*
2022-10-10 19:19·Shenmu News

north: 39° 0'25.81"N 110°28'52.09"E
OpenStreetMap

south: 38°45'24.32"N 110°32'30.37"E
OpenStreetMap









On October 10, Shenmu City held the opening ceremony of National Highway 336 Shenmu Dianta to Zhangbanya Highway (East Bypass).








It is understood that the total investment in the construction of the East Transit Highway is 2.55 billion yuan. The route starts at 1.7km east of Dianta Town, and connects with the 338 National Road Fudian First-Class Highway. The line is set up from north to south, and the end point is connected to the Zhangbanya Toll Plaza on the 337 National Road Shenpan Highway. The width of the roadbed is 24.5m, the design speed is 80km/h, and the whole line adopts the technical standard of the first-class highway, which will play a certain role in promoting the economic and social development of Shenmu City.


----------



## General Huo

Xiangyang Han River Bridge is a part of City Ring Expressway. It sets to open this year


----------



## General Huo

S329 Heliu South Passage is officially open to traffic!

The two cities of Hefei and Lu'an

closely linked,

for the people of the two places

Provides more convenience.















S329 Heliu South Passage Hefei Section:

The total length is 33.64 kilometers, and the total investment is estimated to be 1.818 billion yuan. The construction will start in December 2020, and it will be constructed according to the standard of the first-class highway. The asphalt concrete pavement, two-way six-lane, the design speed is 80 kilometers per hour, the subgrade width of the general highway section is 32 meters, and the pavement width is 32 meters. 28.5 meters, there are 13 bridges and 182 culverts on the whole line.


----------



## General Huo

*The Jitai section of Beijing-Taiwan Expressway opened to traffic, which is the first domestic high-speed network "6 to 8" reconstruction and expansion expressway*
The project starts from Yinjialin hub where Jingtai Expressway and Jiguang Expressway intersect in Shizhong District of Jinan City, and ends at Taishan hub where Jingtai Expressway and Qinglan Expressway connect, with a total length of 53.26 kilometers, an estimated investment of 6.573 billion yuan, and a design period of 36 In this month, the reconstruction and expansion method of "split width on both sides and partial belt offset in the middle" is adopted, which is the first national high-speed network "6 to 8" reconstruction and expansion expressway.


----------



## General Huo

*The first expressway spiral bridge in Qinghai is closed on the right side*
Source: China News Network, China News Network Responsible Editor: Huang Xiuhuan 2022-10-11 10:13:07
















The picture shows the Helong scene. Photo courtesy of Northwest Branch of CCCC First Public Bureau
On the morning of the 10th, the right side of the Xiegou No. 5 Bridge on Qinghai Lehua (Ledu to Hualong) Expressway , which was constructed by the Northwest Company of CCCC No. 1 Public Bureau Group , was successfully closed, marking the upper structure of the first expressway spiral curve bridge in Qinghai Plateau. Construction ushered in an important breakthrough.
The 53.6-kilometer G213 National Road Lehua Expressway, with a design speed of 80 kilometers per hour, passes through the Qutan Temple, known as the "Little Forbidden City of Ledu". The starting point is connected with the G6 Beijing-Tibet Expressway, and the north-south direction is interconnected with one national highway and three provincial highways. The bridge-tunnel ratio is 46.4%, carrying the beautiful dream of "county-county highway" in Haidong City, Qinghai Province.








The picture shows the construction site of the No. 5 Xiegou Bridge on the Lehua (Ledu to Hualong) Expressway in Qinghai. Photo courtesy of Northwest Branch of CCCC First Public Bureau
It is reported that the bidding section undertaken by the Northwest Company of CCCC First Public Bureau is mainly composed of 7 bridges and 1 tunnel. It is located between the mountains with a straight-line distance of only 6.8 kilometers. The terrain is undulating and the ravines are densely vertical and horizontal. The 7 bridges are all named after the sloped ditch. The wiring along the hillside crosses the sloped valley four times repeatedly. In the sloped valley, the terrain on both sides of the ditch bottom is fully utilized, and the spiral line is adopted.
The Northwest Branch of CCCC No. 1 Public Office said that the Xiegou No. 5 super bridge with a total length of 1378 meters has 12 sets of continuous rigid frames on the left and right sides, and has an elegant spiral curve shape. The highest pier is 91 meters. "Large longitudinal slope, high transverse slope, small radius" bridge, the longitudinal slope reaches 3.9%, the continuous ultra-high transverse slope is 4%, and the minimum turning curve radius is only 400 meters, almost all reaching the design limit of the industry.








The picture shows the Helong scene. Photo courtesy of Northwest Branch of CCCC First Public Bureau
In view of the fact that there are many risk control factors and high process technical standards for the bridge closure, the project team customized a special construction plan, invited experts to review and demonstrate, repeatedly simulated the design practice plan, compacted key process responsibilities, resolved the contradiction between safety and quality risks, and cracked technology. Tackling key precision problems to ensure that the closing link is foolproof.
The Xiegou No. 5 Bridge behind the closing dragon on the right is connected end to end with the other 6 bridges, like a large "Ruyi Knot" embedded in the depths of the snow-capped mountains. Ruhong Avenue, with its unique shape and beautiful meaning, is planned to be completed and opened to traffic in 2024. By then, the regional high-speed network will be of great significance to promote the interconnection of districts and counties in Haidong City, improve the traffic conditions in the areas along the line, and promote the development of tourism in places such as Qutan Temple.


----------



## General Huo

*Hehui Expressway opens to traffic and enters countdown*
Henan Acceleration | Hehui Expressway opens to traffic and enters countdown
reportshrink fontEnlarge fontcollectWeiboWeChatshare0

On October 14, the reporter learned from the Henan Provincial Department of Transportation that at present, the Xinxiang section along the Taihang Expressway, the Hehui Expressway, the Shuanglong-Xixia section of the Zhengxi Expressway, and the Puyang Section of the Yangxin Expressway will be opened to traffic this year. The ancillary projects are basically completed, and the delivery inspection is planned to be completed by the end of October.








Hehui Expressway South-to-North Water Transfer Bridge Delivery Inspection Site (Photo by Li Bing)










Aerial photography of Hehui Expressway (Photo by Li Bing)

It is understood that Hehui Expressway is an important inter-provincial passage connecting Henan, Shandong and Shanxi provinces in northern Henan. The project starts from Qixian County, Hebi City, where Beijing-Hong Kong-Macao Expressway connects, and goes westward through Weihui and Linzhou, ending at Xinxiang. Shihui County is connected to Xinjin Expressway. The total length of the project is 61.2 kilometers, including 20.4 kilometers in Hebi, 20.7 kilometers in Xinxiang and 20.1 kilometers in Anyang. The two-way four-lane highway standard is adopted, and the design speed is 100 km/h.

In the Jiguanshan Tunnel, which is the most complex terrain of the bridge and tunnel cluster of the project, Han Hexuan, deputy general manager of the project, pointed to the lush vegetation on the top of the tunnel and recalled, "When we took over the project, it was still in a state of falling roof. We filled it here to make a platform. After 8 Experts demonstrated that the pile-based joist structure was finally adopted, and the right side of the tunnel was placed on a 70-meter-high cliff, forming a unique wall-hung tunnel in half a year. Now the top fill of the cave has been covered with vegetation, and the The mountains are integrated into one."










Aerial photography of Niangou Tunnel on Hehui Expressway (Photo by Li Bing)

At present, the overall progress of the project is smooth, and the main works of roadbed, bridges, tunnels, road surfaces, etc. have been completed, and the construction of service areas, gas stations and auxiliary facilities such as greening and guardrails along the line is being accelerated.

"Residents along the line have been looking forward to the opening of the project for many years. Taking Linzhou in Anyang as an example, after the opening of the project, the time from southern Linzhou to the Beijing-Hong Kong-Macao Expressway will be shortened from 2 hours to 25 minutes, greatly improving travel conditions along the line." Henan Zhao Yongwei, chairman of the Provincial Hexin Expressway Co., Ltd., told reporters: "Not only that, our road connects the South Taihang tourism and mineral resources-enriched areas. After the opening to traffic, it is of great significance to improve the regional road network structure, improve the traffic conditions along the line, promote the development of the tourism industry and help the rural revitalization." (Reporter Zhang Rui, Liqian correspondent, Li Bing)


----------



## General Huo

*Open to traffic by the end of the year! The latest development of this expressway in Luoyang is here...*

Wonderful Luoyang

focus on
2022-10-13 18:12
Source: The Paper, The Paper, Government Affairs
font size

Recently, in the Yiyang section and Xin'an section of Xinyi Expressway, it was seen that the project has entered the sprint stage and is expected to be completed and opened to traffic by the end of this year.








The Xinyi Expressway has a total length of 81.2464 kilometers. It starts from the Lianhuo Expressway Tiemen Hub in Xin'an County in the north, passes through Yiyang, Yichuan and Ruyang in the southeast, and reaches the end of the Erguang Expressway Baisha Hub, with a total investment of 9.526 billion yuan.








Xinyi Expressway will be an important part of Luoyang's "Second Ring Expressway" in the future. After it is completed and opened to traffic, it will be connected to the four existing expressways of Lianhuo, Zhenglu, Luoluan and Erguang into a network, forming a more complete network in the southwest of Luoyang. , an efficient road network system, adding a strong traffic support for "building a strong sub-center and forming a growth pole".


----------



## General Huo

*Connect multiple scenic spots! This highway in Gansu was officially completed and opened to traffic!*
2022-10-14 20:06·Released by Jingyuan
On October 13, the second-level highway from Linxia (Sijiazui) to Hezheng (Sanchagou) was completed and opened to traffic.



















It is understood that the starting point of the main line of the secondary road from Linxia (Sijiazui) to Hezheng (Sanchagou) is located in Sijiazui, Linxia City, connecting with Oxford River Avenue in Linxia City. Sanchagou Village, Luojiaji Town, Zhengxian County, is directly connected to the existing Sanchagou tourist scenic spot. The main line is 25.694Km long, and there are 3 connecting lines with a length of 0.667km. The total length of the route is 26.361km. The total investment is 620 million yuan. It was officially opened to traffic on October 13.




























The highway is an important component of the national and provincial trunk highways such as National Highway 310, National Highway 1816 and Provincial Highway 322 to realize traffic conversion. It has an important position in the regional road network and is also the gateway to Hezheng Sanchagou Scenic Area and Songshan Road in Linxia City. The main road in Mingyan National Forest Park. After the completion of the project, it will be of great significance to improve the regional road network structure, improve transportation conditions, optimize the investment and business environment, promote the development of tourism resources, consolidate the achievements of poverty alleviation, implement the rural revitalization strategy, strengthen national unity, and realize the integrated development of culture and tourism. It is a veritable road of poverty alleviation and prosperity, a road of national unity, and a road of tourism.



*Source: National Daily*


----------



## General Huo

*Beautiful seaside view! Trial operation of two sections of coastal highways in Wenzhou*

Released in Wenzhou

focus on
2022-10-14 19:41
Source: The Paper, The Paper, Government Affairs









Driving on this "beautiful coastal road" in southern Zhejiang

To the north are the towering mountains of lush vegetation

To the south is the blue sea and the varied reef islands

Car travel between mountains and seas

Stunning coastal scenery

The section from the south of Shiping Bridge to the heart of Da'ao









168 Gold Coastline (Huanhai Highway) The road from the south of Shiping Bridge to Daaoxin is about 12 kilometers long, with a roadbed width of 8 meters and a design speed of 30 kilometers per hour. It is constructed according to the standards of Class III highways. There are 1 Sanzhaoshan Middle Bridge, 43 culverts and 1 plane crossing on the whole line. The estimated total investment of the project is about 250 million yuan. This section of the road starts near Shipingqiao South Village and ends at Dayu Xin Village, Dayu Town.

From Yanting to Shibang









168 Gold Coastline (Huanhai Highway) Yanting-Shiping section road is about 8 kilometers long, with a roadbed width of 8 meters and a design speed of 30 kilometers per hour. There is one Yanting Middle Bridge on the whole line, and the estimated total investment of the project is about 200 million yuan. This section of the road starts near Yangong Temple in Yanting Town and ends at Huanhai Road in Shiping Township.

It is reported that the highway from the south of Shiping Bridge to Daaoxin and from Yanting to Shiping is an important part of the 168 Gold Coastline Huanhai Highway, and construction will start in March 2021. The opening of these two sections of highways will bring great impetus to the development and promotion of Cangnan's mountain and sea tourism cultural resources while improving the coastal traffic road network in Cangnan. The extension, completion and opening of the 168 Gold Coastline will actively promote the development of tourism projects such as Yuehai Bay and Oule Bay.









The Cangnan 168 Golden Coast Zone starts from Chongjiaao Village, Yanting Town in the north and ends at the junction of the provincial border in Shacheng, Fuding City, Fujian Province in the south. It is one of the four leading sections of the ecological coastal zone in the province. The total length of the coastal highway around the sea is about 156 kilometers, of which the 7th section of the newly built road (opening up the broken road) is about 50.2 kilometers. The estimated investment is 1.346 billion yuan. It is planned to be completed and opened to traffic in December 2022.


----------



## General Huo

According to China Railway Construction, recently, under the coordination of China Railway Construction East China Regional Headquarters, China Railway Construction Bridge Bureau and China Railway Construction Port and Navigation Bureau consortium successfully won the bid for the second phase of the Liuheng Highway Bridge in Ningbo Zhoushan Port, Zhejiang Province, with the total investment of the project. 13.289 billion yuan, construction and installation costs 9.859 billion yuan, including two world-class sea-crossing bridges, China Railway Construction has made new breakthroughs in the construction of sea-crossing bridges.








Route map of the second phase of the highway bridge project
Ningbo Zhoushan Port Liuheng Highway Bridge Phase II Project is a major infrastructure linking the Ningbo-Zhoushan Port waters to important islands such as Liuheng and Meishan. It is an important measure to implement the marine development strategy. The second phase of the project starts from the southwest side of Liuheng Island and the south side of Ganyan outside Ganyan Village. The route is laid out from east to west, passing through three towns and streets of Liuheng, Fodu and Meishan, with a total length of 18.78 kilometers. It is constructed in accordance with expressway standards. , the design speed is 100 kilometers per hour, and the planned construction period is 57 months.

As a large-scale sea-to-island project, the second phase of the project is a highway passage composed of multiple bridges and connecting lines. The whole line has a total of about 17.76 kilometers of main bridges, of which the super bridge is about 16.88 kilometers, including the Shuangyumen Bridge and Qinglongmen. Two world-class sea-crossing bridges.








Effect drawing of Shuangyumen Bridge
The Shuangyumen Bridge is the world's largest single-span steel box girder suspension bridge and the largest cross-sea bridge in China, with a main span of 1768 meters and a semi-floating system design. The cable tower of the bridge adopts a rigid gate-type tower body. The tower on the side of Liuheng Island is 246.3 meters high, and the tower on the side of Fodu Island is 254 meters high.








Qinglongmen Bridge renderings
The Qinglongmen Bridge from Fodu to Meishan is the world's largest three-tower steel box girder cable-stayed bridge with a double main span of 756 meters across the sea. It is designed with a semi-floating system. Meter.

After the completion of the project, it will promote the implementation of the national marine economic development strategy and the construction of state-level new areas, further improve the external traffic conditions of the Zhoushan South Wing Archipelago, optimize the spatial layout of the Zhoushan Archipelago New Area, build a modern marine industry base, and realize Liuheng Island, Buddha It is of great significance for the joint development of the three island ports and industries of Dudao and Meishan Island.

Source: China Railway Construction


----------



## General Huo

*95.9 kilometers *S46 Jingle-Xingxian Expressway (S46静乐-兴县高速公路) opens to traffic. It includes 10.49km long Dawanshan Tunnel (大万山隧道) and the Heiyukou Yellow River Bridge (黑峪口黄河特大桥)to the neighboring Shaanxi Province.
Location: 38°31'13.34"N 110°52'47.89"E - 38°13'49.65"N 111°52'6.09"E
west: OpenStreetMap
east: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*45.6 kilometers *S43 Guilin-Qinzhou Port Expressway Binyang-Liujing section (S43桂林至钦州港六景至宾阳高速公路) opens to traffic on October 17, 10 months ahead of the schedule.

Location: 23°10'47.07"N 108°49'10.82"E-22°51'9.45"N 108°50'5.60"E
north: OpenStreetMap
south: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

Pingjian-Yiyang Expressway in Hunan province is set to open by the end of the year


----------



## General Huo

According to the big data statistics of Infrastructure Link: *From October 1st to October 15th, 26 major projects across the country were started, with a total investment of about 247 billion yuan* . Among them, there are 5 railways with a total investment of about 102.5 billion yuan; 7 highways with a total investment of about 51.4 billion yuan. The specific details are as follows:

*highway*


*The service capacity improvement project of Guangxi ordinary national and provincial trunk highways in the new western land-sea corridor*

Start date: October 13, 2022

Total investment: 5.7 billion










*Project overview:* It is reported that the project mainly includes provincial highway S215 Pingguo via Tuowan to Longan highway, S304 Teng County Mengjiang to Pingnan Danzhu highway, S514 Nanning Jiangxi to Tanluo highway, S302 Fuchuan Liujia to Pingle Ertang (Hezhou section) ) and other 4 projects including nearly 100 kilometers of highway network construction technical level upgrading project; national highway G322 Ruian to Youyiguan road major and medium repair and "Zhuangmei Highway" special upgrading and other highway pavement service capacity improvement projects; continuous long and steep downhill sections, geological disasters, Bridge protection, lack of road markings, etc. 4 highway network structural reconstruction safety capacity improvement projects, as well as project management agency capacity building and consulting service projects.



*Yongjing to Dahejia (Jishishan) Expressway Construction Project*

Start date: October 9, 2022

Total investment: 15.349 billion










*Project overview:* The starting point of the Yongda Expressway project is located in Dataizi Village, Santiaoxian Township, Yongjing County, connecting with the Lanyonglin Expressway under construction and the proposed Yongjing Expressway. Linda Expressway is connected. The total length of the route is 74.811 kilometers, including 51.65 kilometers in Yongjing County and 23.161 kilometers in Jishishan County. At the same time, 1.612 kilometers of Lotus connection line and 7.962 kilometers of Lijiayuan connection line will be constructed simultaneously. The estimated total investment of the project is 15.3495 billion yuan, and the construction is financed by the public-private partnership (PPP) model. The cooperation period is 34 years, of which the construction period is 4 years and the operation period is 30 years.

*Winning bidders:* Gansu Provincial Highway and Aviation Tourism Investment Group, No. 4 Hydropower Bureau, No. 4 CCCC Bureau, Anhui Road and Bridge, etc.



*Shanghai-Kunming Expressway Jiangxi Changfu to Jinyushi (Jiangxi-Xiangjie) section*

Start of construction: October 12, 2022

Total investment: 22.23 billion










*Project overview:* The starting point of the project is located in Changfu Town, Zhangshu City, Jiangxi Province, passing through 11 counties and 36 townships in 3 districts and cities of Yichun, Xinyu and Pingxiang in Jiangxi Province, and the end point is Jinyu Stone at the border of Hunan and Jiangxi Provinces. In addition to the two-way six-lane standard for the newly-built double-track section of the project, the other sections using the existing expressway for reconstruction and expansion use the two-way eight-lane standard, with a design speed of 100 kilometers per hour.

*Winning bidders:* CCCC First Public Office, CCCC Road Construction, Jiangxi Jiaoongong, etc.


----------



## General Huo

Roads in Xinjiang province








On June 26, 2019, the landscape of Duku Highway. Photo by Lai Yuning









On June 30, 2022, the third desert road through the Taklimakan Desert, the Yuli-Qiemo Desert Road, was completed and opened to traffic. The picture shows the Yuli section of the Weijie Highway. Photo provided by the Propaganda Department of the Party Committee of Bayingoleng Mongolia Autonomous Prefecture









On June 30, 2021, the highway project of the Wutong Daquan to Mulei section of the Beijing-Xinjiang Expressway was officially opened to traffic, marking the completion and opening of the entire Beijing-Xinjiang Expressway with a total length of more than 2,800 kilometers. Tianshan Net-Xinjiang Daily reporter Cai Zengle









The scenery along the highway from Sailimu Lake to Guozigou. Photo provided by the Propaganda Department of the Party Committee of Ili Kazakh Autonomous Prefecture









On July 26, 2022, the road landscape around Sailimu Lake. Photo by Yusuf Aini









On December 25, 2021, the S21 Altay-Urumqi Desert Expressway was opened to traffic. Photo by Li Huabei









On October 22, 2018, a rural road in Luntai County. Photo provided by the Propaganda Department of the Party Committee of Bayingoleng Mongolia Autonomous Prefecture









On September 26, 2019, the landscape of Haddun Bridge, a rural road construction project in Shaya County. Picture provided by the Propaganda Department of Aksu Prefectural Committee









On May 21, 2020, the road from the county seat of Taxkorgan Tajik Autonomous County to Wacha Township. Photo by Han Shuanzhu









S21 Altay to the intersection of Urumqi Desert Expressway and Ganmo Highway (photo taken on December 24, 2021). Photo by Li Huabei









On July 14, 2022, the landscape of the Nanshan Accompanying Highway Project (Phase II) in the western part of Changji Hui Autonomous Prefecture in Hutubi County. Photo by Tao Weiming









View of the S101 highway on September 20, 2021. The highway starts from Urumqi and ends at Dushanzi. Photo by Tian Guojian









On May 30, 2017, Hami East Tianshan Panshan Highway. Tianshan Net-Xinjiang Daily reporter Cai Zengle









On June 21, 2019, vehicles traveled on the Yizhao Highway. Photo by Zhang Qinghua









The highway at the foot of the Mount of Fire on March 14, 2022. Tianshan Net-Xinjiang Daily reporter Cai Zengle









On February 26, 2021, the winding mountain road leading to the Tianchi Scenic Spot in Tianshan. Photo by Baghdad Ureti


----------



## General Huo

*42.6 kilometer* Zhangye-Wenchuan Expressway Panpo-Haomen section (G0611张掖至汶川高速盘坡至浩门段) in Menyuan, Qinghai opens to traffic on October 16.

Location: 37°39'28.54"N 101°21'9.52"E-37°24'11.56"N 101°40'33.29"E
east: OpenStreetMap
west: OpenStreetMap 









































Video





BaoBao站 | 1.5小时！西宁至门源实现全程高速


行车时间由原来的2.5小时缩减至1.5小时




news.cyol.com


----------



## AnelZ

I visit this thread more to admire the amazing scenery then to inform myself about Chinas highways as it is impossible to keep up, especially when you are not extensively familiar with the country aside of most important facts.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

AnelZ said:


> especially when you are not extensively familiar with the country aside of most important facts.


I've noticed that many people don't really know much about China beyond the (stereotypical) 'common knowledge'. 

One eye-opener in 2020 was that a city called Wuhan was actually one of the largest cities in the world. Journalists had never heard of it.


----------



## AnelZ

I consider myself to have an above-average geography knowledge and some random essentially useless trivia-knowledge, but India and China are both so big that it is impossible to know as much to say that you know most things about them. As I live in Europe and as such am mostly surrounded by news and conversations regarding Europe and the US, you got a hang about most things regarding our continent. China pops out in the news over here essentially when they release a controversial statement or a major disaster happens over there. As such, you have much harder time to keep up with it.

Like, the Yellow river essentially changed its whole lower course and mouth in 1855, its mouth going over 400km to the north! Image the Rhine changing its course somewhere around Düsseldorf and instead of its mouth being in the Netherlands, it is now in Lübeck.


----------



## General Huo

Yellow River should be the most unstable river on earth. It changed the courses dozens of times in recorded history of thousands of years. It courses went up north as far as current Beijing and down south close to Shanghai. Year of 1855 was just her last major course change. The Chinese history is a history of human fighting against nature. That's one of major reason that China stays most time as one united strong country in her thousands of years of history, and did so many giant engineering. Not like Europe, even though the terrains of China is more diverse, more broken than European.









This is the map of Yellow River Historical Courses, from the pink one dated on 2278B.C.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've noticed that many people don't really know much about China beyond the (stereotypical) 'common knowledge'.
> 
> One eye-opener in 2020 was that a city called Wuhan was actually one of the largest cities in the world. Journalists had never heard of it.


Keeping track of the ever growing metro networks and to a decreasing extent the expressway one was the reason I knew Wuhan long before the coronavirus.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wuhan has long been one of the major cities in China.

In the 1990 census it was the fourth largest city in China at 3.8 million inhabitants: China: Provinces and Major Cities - Population Statistics, Maps, Charts, Weather and Web Information

But seemingly most people cannot name a Chinese city beyond Beijing, Shanghai & Hong Kong. I think many people don't know that Canton is Guangzhou.


----------



## General Huo

New progress has been made in the construction of Qinghai's first expressway spiral curve bridge
Xinhua News Agency


----------



## General Huo

Two-way 8-lane, from Chengdu to Mengyang, Pengzhou - The reporter learned from the Chengdu Municipal Bureau of Housing and Urban-rural Development that the Junxin Road node of the Tianfu Avenue North Extension Line (Chengdu Section) project will connect Chengdu-Pengzhou Mengyang The elevated main line bridge will be opened on October 26 The trial operation was officially opened. 
The north extension of Tianfu Avenue is an important central axis of Chengdu and an important transportation line to promote the integration of Chengdu and Pengzhou. The viaduct in the direction of Pengzhou and Mengyang, the Junxin Road node opened for trial operation this time, is about 2.6 kilometers long. 









OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




osm.org





*Tianfu Avenue North Extension

The main line is 58.5 kilometers long

The Chengdu section is 29 kilometers long

(5.9 kilometers from Xindu)

The Deyang section is 29.5 kilometers long

The whole line adopts the composite construction of rail transit and highway*


----------



## Arnorian

What's up with that stupid streetlight pole design? Lighting that points upwards? Does China have electricity to waste?


----------



## Stuu

Exactly my thought too, those must be better for planes than cars


----------



## General Huo

In autumn, the fog rises in the mountains, forming a continuous sea of clouds, walking on the Tianninggou Bridge, like a fairyland. Tianninggou Bridge of Tianyong Expressway is located between Ning County and Zhengning County. One side of the bridge is Zaosheng Town, Ning County, and the other end is Gonghe Town, Zhengning County. Because of the gully, even though the chickens and dogs heard each other, they walked very far.


----------



## General Huo

*5.3 kilometers* Xiamen Shugang Passage (厦门海沧疏港通道) opens to traffic on October 26. This two-way six-lane, with a design speed of 80 kilometers per hour road connects Haicang Tunnel to G76 Xiamen-Chengdu Expressway with no traffic lights. Its longest tunnel, 4.2 kilometers Caijianweishan #2 Tunnel (蔡尖尾山2号隧道) crosses Xinyang Tunnel and Metro Line 2, and intersects with Lu'ao Road (u/c) by full interchange totally inside Caijianwei Mountain with 4 ramp tunnels. The maximum excavation area of the tunnel is 421.73 square meters, which is currently the largest cross-section underground interchange tunnel in the country.

Location: 24°30'51.68"N 117°58'35.69"E-24°31'5.24"N 118° 2'38.15"E
west end: OpenStreetMap
east end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*The Beijing-Qinhuangdao Expressway will open to traffic at the end of the year, shortening the journey from Qinhuangdao to Beijing by half an hour*
2022-10-29 14:45·Beijing Daily Client
Beijing Daily Client | Reporter Bai Bo correspondent Zhang Yangyang Guo Yuanyuan









With the precise erection of the last beam and slab, all the bridge girder slabs of the main line of the Zunqin section of the Beijing-Qinhuangdao Expressway invested and constructed by China State Construction have been erected. Double penetration. The construction of the Zunqin section of the Jingqin Expressway has entered the final stage of the sprint, laying a solid foundation for its completion and opening to traffic within the year.









The Zunqin project of CSCEC Beijing-Qinda Expressway has a total length of 48.6 kilometers, 36 bridges and 7 tunnels, accounting for 47.9% of the bridge-to-tunnel ratio. Since the construction of the project, all builders have applied new technologies and advanced equipment, invested more than 900 sets of equipment and more than 4,000 construction personnel during the peak period, and successfully achieved the double-width connection of the main line.

Up to now, 98% of the subgrade works of the project, 99% of the bridge works, and 96% of the tunnel works have been completed.









The Beijing-Qinda Expressway is 264 kilometers long, and the section from Beijing to Zunhua has been opened to traffic. The Zunqin section of the Jingqin Expressway is about 165 kilometers long and is expected to be completed and opened to traffic by the end of this year. After the whole line is opened to traffic, the journey from Qinhuangdao to Beijing will be shortened by half an hour, and the process of Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei transportation integration will be significantly accelerated.


----------



## General Huo

The Youjiang Bridge is a key control project of the Bama-Tiandong Expressway. The bridge has a total length of 643 meters. The bridge has been successfully closed on July 5, 2022. The Bama-Tiandong Expressway is expected to open to traffic at the end of 2022.


----------



## General Huo

About *7.8 kilometers* section of Chongqing 3rd Vertical Rapid Line () opens to traffic on October 28. This two way 6-lane urban rapid road includes Hongyancun Jialing River Bridge (红岩村嘉陵江 大桥), and 2 tunnels. The Hongyancun Tunnel (红岩村隧道) is 4.95 kilometers and the whole tunnels is a group of 7 tunnels in 4 layers including urban rapid roads, railways and metro lines. The whole project takes over 10 years to finish.
Location: 29°34'59.83"N 106°29'23.33"E-29°31'3.32"N 106°29'13.07"E
north end: OpenStreetMap
south end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

About *7 kilometers* Hangzhou G320 National Highway is upgraded 2 way 6-lane elevated urban rapid highway Linping Avenue (杭州320国道快速路二期, 临平大道) and opens to traffic on October 28.
Location: 30°25'59.14"N 120°15'31.20"E - 30°25'59.14"N 120°15'31.20"E
west end: OpenStreetMap
east end: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*59.7 kilometers* Jinan-Weishan Expressway Jining-Weishan section (济南至微山高速公路济宁新机场至枣菏段) opens to traffic on October 28.

Location: 35°37'11.95"N 116°42'45.66"E - 35° 7'23.64"N 116°44'27.55"E
north: OpenStreetMap
south: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*5.4 kilometers* Xiangfan City Xiangjiang Avenue Urban Rapid Road Yuliangzhou Tunnel section (襄阳市襄江大道鱼梁洲隧道) opens to traffic on October 31.

*location:* 32° 3'36.88"N 112° 9'49.25"E-32° 3'57.68"N 112°13'16.97"E
west: OpenStreetMap
east: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

About *20 kilometers* G312 National Highway at Suzhou (312国道苏州东段改扩建) is upgraded to 6-lane rapid road and opens to traffic on October 31. The news quotes 33.2 km, but about 12 km on east part opened to traffic years ago. The new opened section is about 20km.
Location: 31°22'45.46"N 120°43'58.03"E - 31°20'22.37"N 120°54'19.09"E
west: OpenStreetMap
east: OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*A new record for Chinese bridges across the sea! Ningbo Zhoushan Port Liuheng Highway Bridge Phase II Construction Started*

On November 2, the second phase of Ningbo Zhoushan Port Liuheng Highway Bridge started construction.

As a large-scale sea-to-island project, the project consists of multiple bridges and connecting lines. Among them, the Shuangyumen Bridge is the world's largest single-span steel box girder suspension bridge, and it is also the largest cross-sea bridge in China. The maximum span of China's cross-sea bridges has been refreshed to 1,768 meters. The concrete bridge towers are 246.3 meters and 254 meters high respectively. The Qinglongmen Bridge is the world's largest three-tower steel box girder cable-stayed bridge with a double main span of 756 meters across the Qinglongmen waterway. The main tower is a diamond-shaped steel concrete bridge tower with a tower height of 249 meters.

The project starts from the southwest side of Liuheng Island in Zhoushan, connects 3 independent islands of Liuheng, Fodu and Meishan, crosses 4 reclamation areas, and spans 2 straits. The total length of the line is 18.78 kilometers. It is constructed according to the standard of two-way four-lane expressway. The design speed is 100 kilometers per hour.

According to the construction side, the project has a large scale of construction, many types of structures and high technological content. The length of the bridge in the sea area is about 9 kilometers. The amount of offshore operations is large. The meteorological, hydrological and geological conditions in the project construction area are complex. At the same time, it will also face challenges such as busy shipping and difficult offshore construction organization.

The project is a land passage directly connecting Ningbo to Zhoushan Liuheng Island. It will effectively promote the construction of a national marine economic development demonstration zone and a national-level new area, further improve the external traffic conditions of the South Wing Archipelago of Zhoushan, and optimize the spatial layout of the Zhoushan Archipelago New Area in Zhejiang. Build a modern marine industry base, and realize the linkage development of Liuheng Island, Fodu Island, and Meishan Island, the port area and industry.


----------



## General Huo

*9,645 kilometers of newly started expressways and ordinary national and provincial roads (new data and new highlights)*
Source: People 's Daily Online | November 03, 2022 13:26:13
*Original title: 9,645 kilometers of newly started expressways and ordinary national and provincial roads (new data and new highlights)*

　　This reporter, Beijing, November 2 (Reporter Liu Zhiqiang) The reporter recently learned from the Ministry of Transport: From January to September this year, 299 new highways and ordinary national and provincial highway projects were launched nationwide, with a total construction mileage of 9,645 kilometers and a total project investment of 8,826 billion. Among them, 34 major projects were newly started in September, with a construction mileage of 2,132 kilometers and an investment of 385.3 billion yuan, accounting for about 43.7% of the total investment in projects started this year.
From January to September, a total of 337 highways and ordinary national and provincial highways were built nationwide, with a total mileage of 9,756 kilometers and a total investment of 557.4 billion yuan. Among them, 41 major projects have been completed in September, with a construction mileage of 1,441 kilometers and an investment of 125.1 billion yuan.
　　Since the beginning of this year, new progress has been made in the construction of a number of major highway projects. A number of major highway projects have been completed and opened to traffic, such as the reconstruction and expansion project of the Shanghai-Kunming Expressway from Jinhua to Zhejiang and Jiangxi, and the expansion project of the Nankang to Longnan section of Daguang Expressway in Jiangxi Province. The highway underwater shield tunnel with the longest distance, the largest cross-section and the highest running speed in China—Jiangsu Haitaijiang Channel, Shanghai-Kunming Expressway Jiangxi Province Changfu-Jinyushi (Jiangxi-Xiangjie) Section Reconstruction and Expansion Project, etc. Construction of major projects started.


----------



## General Huo

*G85 Yinkun Expressway (Ningxia Section) Longest Tunnel Completed*

On October 20, the longest tunnel of the Ningxia section of the Yinkun Expressway, the Nanliang Tunnel, was successfully completed, laying a solid foundation for the full completion and opening of the Yinkun Expressway in 2024.



The Yinkun Expressway starts from Yinchuan, Ningxia, and ends in Kunming, Yunnan, with a total length of 2,322 kilometers. The section from Yinchuan to Kunming Highway (G85) from Taiyangshan Development Zone to Pengyang is the expressway project with the largest single investment in Ningxia, with a total length of 236.9 kilometers, a total investment of 26.15 billion yuan, and a construction period of 4 years.










Nanliang Tunnel is located in Gancheng Township, Haiyuan County. It adopts a separate structure. The right line of the tunnel is 2,295 meters long and the left line is 2,325 meters long. It is a long tunnel. The maximum burial depth of the tunnel is about 105 meters. , 3 cross-holes for vehicles and 3 emergency parking belts.



The tunnel is located in the loess Liangmao gully area, with loess gullies on both sides of the tunnel, and the terrain is undulating. The lowest elevation of the tunnel surface is 1560m, the highest elevation is 1696m, and the relative height difference is about 130m. Collapsible loess is widely distributed in the tunnel, with low strength and poor stability, all of which are V-grade surrounding rocks. There are complex geological conditions such as gullies and sinkholes on the top of the tunnel, and the construction risk is high. It is one of the most important and difficult control projects in the whole line. one.










During the construction process, facing difficulties such as difficult construction, complex construction conditions, and severe epidemic prevention and control situation, the participating units carefully organized the construction, continued to strengthen quality control, and continuously improved safety measures, and invested in fully hydraulic self-propelled inverted arch stacks respectively. , vehicle-mounted concrete wet spraying machine, automatic spraying and curing trolley and other intelligent equipment to improve construction efficiency. At the same time, informatization means such as tunnel personnel positioning system, monitoring system, emergency telephone system, and access control system are also used to monitor the tunnel in real time, which greatly reduces the construction risk.










After the project is completed, it will become a new north-south artery following the Beijing-Tibet and Fuyin Expressways, opening up the provincial-level corridors of Ning, Gansu and Shaanxi, effectively improving the travel conditions in the areas along the line, and will fundamentally solve the traffic bottlenecks in Tongxin and Pengyang counties. It can directly shorten the 2-hour drive from Taiyangshan to Pengyang, and promote the development of resources and industries along the route. It is of great significance for accelerating the rural revitalization of the old revolutionary areas in Shaanxi, Gansu and Ningxia and promoting the sustainable and healthy development of the regional economy and society. (Source: China Railway Construction Bridge Bureau)


----------



## General Huo

*The pavement project of Pingyi Expressway is basically completed, and the Hebaozhou Bridge has been fully completed*

In the golden autumn of October, the construction site of Pingyi Expressway, the expressway project with the largest investment and the longest mileage under construction in Hunan Province, was in full swing. On October 18, according to the relevant person in charge, as of now, the civil engineering of Pingyi Expressway has been completed, and the pavement engineering has been basically completed. In addition, the control project of Pingyi Expressway - Hebaozhou Bridge has been fully completed, with a total length of 1287.96 meters.










Pingyi Expressway starts from Shiniuzhai Town, Pingjiang County, at the junction of Hunan and Jiangxi Province (connecting with Xiuping Expressway in Jiangxi Province), passing through Pingjiang County, Miluo City, Xiangyin County, Heshan District, and ending at Bijia Mountain in Heshan District, Yiyang (connecting to Changchangbei Expressway) Changyi section), the main line is 176.66 kilometers long, and the total investment of the approved budget is 26.439 billion yuan. After the project is opened to traffic, it is of great significance to promote the construction of the Hunan-Jiangxi border regional cooperation demonstration zone and the integration of the old revolutionary areas in the Hunan-Jiangxi border into the development of the Yangtze River Economic Belt.










It is reported that this year Hunan Province plans to open 5 expressway projects with a total of 247 kilometers. It includes 93 kilometers of Pingwu section of Pingyi Expressway, 83 kilometers of Wuyi section of Pingyi Expressway, 43 kilometers of Ningshao Expressway, 21 kilometers of Jiangshan Expressway, and 7 kilometers of Chenglingji Expressway. At present, all projects are progressing smoothly, and all five projects are guaranteed to be completed and opened to traffic within the year. (Source: Xiaoxiang Morning News)


----------



## General Huo

*China's largest expressway cross-rail continuous T-shaped rigid-frame swivel bridge completed the swivel*

At 6:35 a.m. on October 13, the Weifang-Qingdao highway and connecting line project (Weiqing Project) crossed the Jiaoji Passenger Dedicated Line and the Jiaoji Railway, and two continuous T-shaped rigid-frame swivel bridges completed their swivels successively. , precise docking in the air, laying a solid foundation for the project to be completed and opened to traffic before the end of the year.



















As a key control project of Weiqing Expressway, the upper span bridge continuously intersects with two lines of Jiaoji Railway and Jiaoji Railway, and adopts T-shaped rigid frame continuous girder swivel construction. The total weight of the joint construction is 38,500 tons, and the total weight of the double-width swivel bridge across the Jiaoji Railway is 37,900 tons. The two swivel spans are 2 × 85 meters. It is 11.5 meters long, adopts rectangular variable-section hollow piers, and adopts anti-overturning spherical hinges for swivel bearings. It is currently the heaviest gross tonnage and widest bridge deck in China. The continuous T-shaped rigid frame swivel bridge across the railway. The main beam of this project has extremely high requirements on linear control and technical precision. It is close to the busy trunk lines such as the Jiaoji Passenger Dedicated Line and the Jiaoji Railway. There are as many as 305 trains passing through every day. The railway catenary is only 14 meters, the safety risk is high, and the construction organization is extremely complicated.



















Before the swivel construction, the participating parties repeatedly demonstrated the construction plan, formulated a detailed emergency plan, conducted safety and technical training for all management and operators, and conducted a trial swivel in advance. During the implementation of the swivel, the project department used the Beidou navigation and positioning system for the first time to monitor the angle and attitude of the bridge, collect data such as yaw angle, pitch angle, and roll angle in real time, and analyze the alarm in advance through "full visualization and intelligent control". Ensure the safety and controllability of the construction of skylight points at night.



The middle line of Jinan-Qingdao Expressway is another major expressway crossing Shandong Province following the north and south lines of Jiqing Expressway. Among them, the Weifang-Qingdao highway and connecting line project has a total length of 130.21 kilometers and an estimated investment of 24.078 billion yuan. The implementation of this project will strengthen the Jinan-Qingdao dual-core linkage and promote the construction of "the economic circle of the provincial capital city group" and "the integration of the Jiaodong economic circle". It is of great significance to improve the transportation network from Weifang to Qingdao and promote the high-quality economic and social development of Shandong Province. (Source: Popular Daily)


----------



## General Huo

3 expressways opened in Chongqing in 2022, and 3 plan to open
1) G69 Tanjia in Kaizhou to Jiming in Chengkou, 29km on 7/30
2) Wanzhou Loop Xintian to Gaofeng, 23km in 9/1
3) Wushan to Dachang, 14km on 9/20

plan to open
1) G69 Jiming to Chengkou county, 30km 城口至开州高速公路城口至鸡鸣
2) Hechuan to Bishan to Jiangjin Expressway pilot section, 43km 合璧津（合川—璧山—江津）高速公路前期通车段
3) Qianjiang Bypass, 20.4km. 黔江过境高速公路


----------



## General Huo

3 expressways opened in Qinghai in 2022 and one could open in Dec
1) S101 Xiningto Huzhu phase 2, 5.3km on 6/30
2) G0611 Haomen to Ketu, Panpo to Haomen, 67km on 6/30 and 10/16
3) Golmud to Old Mangya, 343km on 12/1

to open
Ledu to Hualong expressway Ledu to Qutan section, 54km. 乐都区至化隆县高速公路乐都至瞿昙段


----------



## General Huo

2 expressways opened in Tianjin in 2022. Seems no more this year
1) Tianjin-Shijiazhuang Expressway Tianjin east section, 31km on 1/28
2) Tanggu-Chengde expressway on Binhai new district, 4km on 12/8


----------



## General Huo

In Jilin province, there is one expressway plans to open in Dec in 2022.
G9902 Changchun Metropolitan Ring Expressway Jiutai to Shuangyang, 80km G9902长春经济圈环线高速公路九台至双阳段


----------



## General Huo

In Heilongjiang province, one expressway opened so far and one plans to open in Dec.
G11 Jiamusi bypass, 25km on 11/8

yet to open
Harbin to Zhaoyuan Expressway, 120km 哈尔滨至肇源高速公路


----------



## General Huo

Two expressways opened in Inner Mongolia province in 2022 so far.
1) G5516 Sunite to Kangbao, 156km on 1/5
2) G55 Erenhot to Saihantala, 100km on 12/16

Hope more can open in this year, if not, in 2023. Should watch G5511.


----------



## General Huo

Fujian province opened 4 expressways. All happened in the first half year of 2022.
1) Longyan Loop east part, 21km on 1/28
2) Yongding section of Nanjing to Yongding, 40km on 1/28
3) Zhangzhou to Wuping expressway 3 sections about 71 km on 2/28 and 4/29
4) G1517 Guangping to Xinkou, 29 km on 5/20


----------



## General Huo

No expressways open in 2022 in Liaoning, Ningxia, Tibet/Xizang provinces and Shanghai.


----------



## General Huo

Two expressways could open in Dec in Hainan province
1) G15 Haikou section, 14km G15沈海高速公路海口段
2) G360 Wenchang to Lingao, 121 km G360文昌至临高公路


----------



## General Huo

Chashan Bridge opens for trial on Dec 15 in Zhoushan, Zhejiang 浙江舟山新城茶山大桥


----------



## General Huo

*A year and a half early! On the 15th, the reconstruction and expansion project of Qinbei Expressway was officially opened to traffic*
2022-12-15 22:29·Guangxi News Net

On December 15, the Lanzhou-Haikou Expressway Qinzhou-Beihai Section Reconstruction and Expansion Project (hereinafter referred to as "Qinbei Expressway Reconstruction and Expansion Project") invested and constructed by Guangxi Beibu Gulf Investment Group Co., Ltd. It was completed and opened to traffic, one and a half years earlier than the planned construction period. The total mileage of the project is about 140 kilometers, and the total investment is about 14 billion yuan. Among them, the main line is 111.879 kilometers long, and the outer side of the "four to eight" is widened to two-way 8 lanes; the Beihai branch line is 27.6 kilometers long, and the inner side of the "four to six" is widened to Two-way 6-lane; the project passes through Qinzhou, Beihai and other places, and ends at the junction of Guangdong and Guangxi.


----------



## General Huo

Pingguo-Nanning section of Tian'e-Beihai Highway (hereinafter referred to as "Pingnan Expressway") will be completed and opened to traffic. the *project starts from Sitang Town, Pingguo City, Baise, passes through Wuming District, Long'an County, and Xixiangtang District of Nanning City, and ends at Shibu North Hub of G80 Guangkun Expressway. *The main line of the project has a total length of 81.983 kilometers. It adopts the standard construction of a two-way six-lane expressway with a design speed of 120 kilometers per hour. The total investment of the project is 12.092 billion yuan.


----------



## General Huo

*The 50-kilometer test section of Jiuma Expressway passed the acceptance test and is expected to be open to traffic by the end of December*
2022-12-16


----------



## ChrisZwolle

General Huo said:


> Jiuma Expressway


This is part of G0615 Delingha - Ma'erkang (Barkam) Expressway, also known as Dema Expressway.

This expressway comes within 1.5 km of a glacier in Qinghai province:


















It also travels across a 4445 meter high mountain pass.


----------



## General Huo

*November 30, 2022

74.89 kilometers *of S74 Xindu-Wuzhou Expressway (广西S74信都至梧州高速公路) opens to traffic.

North end: 24° 4'18.61"N 111°43'5.49"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 23°33'47.81"N 111°19'7.94"E OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

*December 1, 2022

343.143 kilometers* of Golmud(Geermu)-Old Mangya Highway Expansion (青海格尔木至老茫崖公路扩建) open to traffic today. The old S303 highway is upgraded and a new 2-lane is added to make 2-way 4-lane expressway level 1st grade highway. The average altitude of this road is 2,850 meters.

West end: 37°51'8.54"N 91°41'24.86"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 36°25'47.37"N 94°46'45.65"E OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*December 2, 2022

67.135 kilometers *S22 Tianchang-Tianzhushan Expressway Tianchang-Chuzhou section (S22天长-天柱山高速滁州至天长段) opens to traffic.

West end: 32°21'21.10"N 118°25'40.73"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 32°38'39.38"N 118°55'37.06"E OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*December 8, 2022*

About *4.2 kilometers* S21 Tanggu-Chengde Expressway Binhai South Section (塘承高速公路滨海新区南段 ) opens to traffic. It connects the Tanggu-Chengde Expressway and Tanggu Binhai New DIstrict Middle Loop Rapid Road.

North end: 39°11'24.36"N 117°39'21.47"E
South end: 39° 9'8.57"N 117°39'31.48"E


----------



## General Huo

*December 8, 2022*

About *6.2 kilometers* Hefei City Baogong Avenue Rapid Road Flyover (合肥市包公大道龙脊山路-团结大道段高架道路) opens to traffic today. It completes the whole 11.7 km Baogong Avenue Flyover.

West end: 31°53'35.98"N 117°24'45.71E OpenStreetMap
East end: 31°53'34.71"N 117°28'41.88"E OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*Hainan: G360 Wenlin Highway opens to traffic at the end of this month*
2022-12-20 15:25


----------



## General Huo

*News from Zhejiang Online on December 22 (photographed by reporter Dong Xuming and photographer Qiu Zecheng)* At the end of December, the leading section of the temporary construction expressway (from the Yuqian hub to the Qianqiuguan tunnel) will be completed and open to traffic. Linjian Expressway starts from Qianqiu Pass, passes through Lin'an, Tonglu, and Jiande, and finally ends at Anren Junction of Hangxinjing Expressway, with a total length of 85.5 kilometers. component. The main line of the leading section that will be opened soon has a total length of 24.1 kilometers, adopts the two-way four-lane expressway standard, and has a design speed of 100 kilometers per hour.


----------



## General Huo

*Jinan-Qingdao Middle Line Weifang-Qingdao Highway and Connecting Line Project

It will be officially opened to traffic on December 23*

The Jinan-Qingdao Middle Line Expressway is the first new smart expressway pilot project identified in Shandong. The total length of the Weifang-Qingdao highway and connecting line project is 130.2 kilometers, with an estimated investment of 24.078 billion yuan. It adopts the standard construction of a two-way six-lane expressway with a design speed of 120 km/h hours, including the main line (S24) and connecting line (S6). As an integral part of the central line of the Jinan-Qingdao Expressway, after the completion of the Weiqing Expressway, another golden channel will be formed between Jinan and Qingdao, which will effectively link the transportation network between Weifang and Qingdao, and better support the integrated development of the Jiaodong economic circle.

The Weifang-Qingdao highway and connecting line project includes two parts: the main line and the connecting line. Among them, the total length of the main line is 83.1 kilometers, and the total length of the connecting line is 47.077 kilometers. The connecting line project of Weiqing Project integrates cutting-edge technologies such as 5G, big data, Internet of Things, Beidou positioning, high-precision maps, and artificial intelligence, and strives to create a set of "smart management services, fast traffic, safety assurance, green energy saving, vehicle-road coordination" as the core One, a smart high-speed demonstration project with a demonstration and leading role in the country.

The Weifang-Qingdao section will be officially opened to traffic on December 23, so what is the progress of the Jinan-Weifang section? On December 16, the Changshen Expressway to Weiri Expressway section of the Jinan-Weifang Expressway successfully passed the delivery inspection, laying the foundation for its completion and opening to traffic at the end of the year.

The Jiwei Project has a total length of 162 kilometers. Among them, the Jinan-Weifang Expressway from Changshen Expressway to Weiri Expressway passes through Linqu County and Changle County of Weifang City. It has a total length of 40.2 kilometers, two-way six lanes, and a design speed of 120 kilometers per hour. During the construction, the project formulated a systematic and rigorous construction plan, optimized the combination of construction machinery and equipment and the connection of procedures, strengthened the intelligent and digital control of road construction, and applied road paving and rolling unmanned intelligent construction operations on a large scale for the first time in the province , labor cost savings of more than 50%.

At present, there are two high-speed passages between Jinan and Qingdao, namely the northern line of Jinan-Qingdao Expressway and the southern line of Jinan-Qingdao Expressway.

Jinan-Qingdao North Line was built in 1993, two-way four-lane, because it is the first golden passage between Jinan and Qingdao, and the area along the line is densely populated and the distribution of industries is concentrated. It once became the busiest expressway in Shandong, and the traffic pressure is high. Increased, the road "overwhelmed". In 2019, it was rebuilt and expanded according to the two-way eight-lane standard. However, the feasibility report on the reconstruction and expansion of the Jinan-Qingdao Expressway predicts that the traffic volume of the Jinan-Qingdao North Line will increase by an average of 2% per year. Even if it is upgraded to eight lanes, the traffic volume will be saturated again in 2030. The Jinan-Qingdao South Line, which was built in 2007, is far away from the urban areas of Weifang and Zibo because of its high fuel consumption and high fuel consumption. Therefore, the existing two high-speed passages are basically in a state of "blocked in the north and idle in the south".

With the construction of the provincial capital economic circle and the Jiaodong economic circle, and the development of the Shandong Peninsula urban agglomeration, the third road passage between Jinan and Qinghai came into being, and another golden passage will be formed between Jinan and Qinghai. After the opening of the Jinan-Qingdao Middle Line, it can effectively alleviate the north-south vertical traffic congestion in the urban areas of Jinan, Zibo, and Weifang.

From the perspective of route direction, the middle line of Jinan-Qingdao Expressway and the northern line pass through basically the same cities, and also pass through areas with relatively concentrated industries along the way, which can be said to be a "sister road" of the northern line. The Jinan-Qingdao Middle Line runs eastward from Jinan all the way to Qingdao, and connects with the Beijing-Shanghai Expressway, the north-south artery, and connects with important passages such as Binlai Expressway and Changshen Expressway. "Effect.


----------



## General Huo

*Countdown: Jingwen Expressway opens to traffic at the end of the month *
2022-12-22 23:30

Recently, it was learned from the traffic department of Jingning County that after three and a half years of construction, Jingwen Expressway will be officially opened to traffic at the end of this month.

The total length of Jingwen Expressway is 68.045 kilometers, bridges and tunnels account for as much as 80%, and the ground elevation is 50-1000 meters. It is one of the expressways with the most difficult terrain conditions in Zhejiang. The key section of the expressway in the circle and the economic zone on the west coast of the strait.

Jingwen Expressway is the last section of the national expressway network from Liyang, Jiangsu to Ningde, Fujian, in Zhejiang. After the project is opened to traffic, it will connect 9 townships, streets, 39 villages and 17 natural and cultural scenic spots along the line from west to east. Improving the traffic conditions in underdeveloped areas in southern Zhejiang is of great significance in giving full play to the overall benefits of the road network, improving the traffic conditions in underdeveloped areas in southern Zhejiang, and promoting the economic and social development of areas along the line, and providing an important link for the common prosperity and balanced development of Zhejiang.

It is reported that the scenic design is one of the biggest features of this "Southern Zhejiang Tianlu". With the design concept of "common scenery, blending scenery, and landscaping", Jingwen Expressway has designed four themed sections: "Hundred Flowers and Phoenixes, Yaojing Corridor, Chongluan Looking for Waterfalls, and Wencheng Looking for Traces", creating a "vehicle traveling on the road" , people travel in the scenic area of the scenic high-speed. After the project is opened to traffic, whether it is Tongling Mountain National Forest Park, Liu Ji’s hometown, Dajun Ancient Village, Xikeng Village, etc., which are famous for their special tourism industries such as She’s homestay and bridge culture, etc., they will be connected to various scenic spots from the Jingwen Expressway Interchange Exit The normal travel time of the scenic area is no more than one and a half hours, and about 10 4A-level scenic spots such as Baizhang Waterfall and Nineteen Peaks will be accessible within one hour.


----------



## General Huo

*The second phase of Guanglian Expressway has passed the handover inspection and is about to open to traffic*
original2022-12-22 23:13·Southern plus client
Recently, the second phase project of Guangdong Guanglian Expressway, that is, the Guangzhou Huadu-Conghua section and the south section of Guangzhou Conghua-Qingyuan Lianzhou Expressway Sanfengli Interchange, successfully passed the handover inspection. *So far, the Guanglian Expressway and the north extension line of Hunan Linlian Expressway have successfully completed the construction target of 237 kilometers, and the opening to traffic will be imminent.*

Guanglian Expressway starts from Huadu District, Guangzhou City, connects with the Second Airport Expressway, intersects with the Pearl River Delta Ring Expressway, passes through Conghua District, Qingcheng District, Fogang County, Yingde City, and Yangshan County to the north, and finally Qingyuan Lianzhou The border between Guangdong and Hunan provinces in Dalubian Town of Shishi connects with Henglin Expressway through Linlian Expressway. The total length is about 237 kilometers. It adopts the standard design of two-way six-lane expressway with a speed of 100 to 120 kilometers per hour. Among them, the 199-kilometer section north of the Sanfengli Interchange of Guanglian Expressway has been opened to traffic at the end of 2021, and the section that will be open to traffic after passing the handover inspection is about 38 kilometers long.

*Guanglian Expressway is a ray of the overall layout of "twelve verticals, eight horizontals, two rings and sixteen shoots" of the expressway network of Guangdong Province (provincial network number S1). It is an important north exit highway in Guangzhou and an important distribution channel for the new Baiyun International Airport. It* is of great significance for Guangdong to accelerate the formation of a "one core, one belt, one area" regional development pattern, deepen cooperation and win-win results between Guangdong and Hunan, promote the in-depth development of tourism resources along the route, and help rural revitalization.


----------



## General Huo

*The new section from Yinkeng to Huabu in Kaihua County, Zhejiang Province, G205 officially opened to traffic*
2022-12-22 15:06·China Communications Construction
Recently, the new section of the reconstruction project of the G205 National Highway, Kaihua County, Zhejiang Kaihua County, Yinkeng to Huabu, undertaken by CCCC Construction, was officially opened to traffic.










The project starts near Wangjiadian, Yinkeng Township, connects with National Highway 205, and ends at Jieshou Village, with a total length of 29.55 kilometers. Among them, the newly-built section is 15.46 kilometers long, which is constructed according to the standard of two-way, four-lane first-class highway, with a design speed of 80 kilometers per hour. The completion of the project has helped Zhejiang build a beautiful economic transportation corridor, improve the regional arterial road network, and promote the regional urbanization process.


----------



## General Huo

The first longest bridge of Lexi Expressway (Leshan to Mabian section) was successfully completed
2022-12-21 Source: Leshan News Network
Leshan News Network News (Reporter Zhou Liu) On December 20, with the last 40-meter T-beam in place, the first longest bridge of the Lexi Expressway (Leshan-Mabian section) - the Dadu River Bridge was successfully completed. , marking an important phased progress in the construction of the Lexi Expressway project. The project construction thus connects the dots and forms a line, laying a solid foundation for the realization of the goal of connecting the section around the city.
With a total length of 3,452.5 meters, the Dadu River Bridge is the longest bridge on the Lexi Expressway (Leshan-Mabian section) and one of the key control projects along the entire line. The whole bridge has 79 spans and 28 joints, a total of 80 piers and abutments, the highest pier body is 39 meters, and 700 prefabricated T-beams. From northwest to southeast, the bridge spans Susha Road, Ecological River, Ecological Avenue, Dadu River and Tail Canal.


----------



## General Huo

On December 18th, the Guiyang-Xintian Section of the Guidong-Xintian (Ningyuan) Expressway in Hunan Province (hereinafter referred to as the Guixin Expressway) kick-off mobilization meeting was held in Yongzhou City Held in Xintian County. Zhu Hongwu, secretary of the Yongzhou Municipal Party Committee, announced the start of the project, and Zhou Dongliang, chief engineer of Hunan Expressway Group, attended the start of the project.









Schematic diagram of Guixin Expressway.

Guixin Expressway starts from Chonglingjiang Town, Guiyang County, Chenzhou City, and connects with the proposed Guidong-Xintian (Ningyuan) Expressway Guidong-Guiyang section. The line passes through Dapingtang Town, Xintian County from east to west , South side of Xintian County, Lixi Town, Ningyuan County, ending at Qingshuiqiao Town, Ningyuan County, connected to Erguang Expressway that has been built. The total length of the project is 58.045 kilometers, adopting the technical standard of two-way four-lane expressway, with a design speed of 120 kilometers per hour, an estimated investment of about 9.39 billion yuan, and a construction period of 3 years. This project is a key project of the "14th Five-Year Plan for the Development of Modern Integrated Transportation System in Hunan Province". Advantages matter.


----------



## General Huo

*The construction of Fanshi-Wutai Expressway started, and the ring-shaped expressway network of Xinzhou urban agglomeration in Taixin District will be formed.*

The foundation stone laying ceremony was held in front of the entrance of Yantou Tunnel of Fanwu Expressway, Zemengquan Village, Fancheng Town, Fanshi County. The Yantou super-long tunnel with a total length of 7.4 kilometers and the Erling super-long tunnel with a total length of 12.2 kilometers are the control projects of the Fanwu Expressway. The total length of the project is 64.357 kilometers, and bridges and tunnels account for nearly 60%. The Fanshi-Wutai Expressway starts from the south of Lougang, Fancheng Town, Fanshi County, and ends at Yaozhi Village, Gaohongkou Township, Wutai County. It took three and a half years to complete the project investment of nearly 10 billion yuan. After opening, it will effectively connect the western cultural landscapes of Wutai Mountain scenic spots such as Guifeng Temple, Baoshan Temple, Mimo Temple, and Foguang Temple along the line, realize the connection of Linghe and Xinfu Expressways, and form the Xinzhou urban agglomeration with Universiade Expressway in the Taixin Integrated Economic Zone The ring-shaped expressway network is of great significance for deeply integrating into the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region, serving the Xiongan New Area, and driving the economic and social development of Taixin District.


----------



## General Huo

*Set off a new upsurge in the construction of major transportation infrastructure Construction of the East Taihu Tunnel, Suzhou Bay Tunnel, and Yangcheng Lake Xingji Tunnel started*
original2022-12-19 19:53·look at suzhou
On December 19, the construction of East Taihu Tunnel, Suzhou Bay Tunnel, and Yangcheng Lake Xingji Tunnel started intensively, with an estimated total investment of 24.2 billion yuan, setting off a new wave of major transportation infrastructure construction in our city. Municipal Party Secretary Cao Lubao attended the ceremony and announced the start of the project. Deputy Secretary of the Municipal Party Committee and Mayor Wu Qingwen attended and delivered a speech. CPPCC Chairman Zhu Min attended. The East Taihu Tunnel is a major project to further connect Wujiang and Wujiang in Wuzhong and improve the cross-regional road network. It starts from the north side of Wuhu Road in the west and passes through Wuhu Road, Hubin Road, Binhu Avenue, East Taihu Waters, S230 Provincial Road, and Chunlan Street. Afterwards, it connects to East Taihu Avenue and crosses with Xiarong Street. The design standard is two-way six-lane, with a speed of 60 kilometers per hour. Suzhou Bay Tunnel is an important part of Suzhou's "Great Middle Ring", which can speed up the integrated development of Taihu New City. The avenue is connected, and the design standard is two-way six-lane, with a speed of 80 kilometers per hour.


----------



## General Huo

*December 15, 2022

52.45 kilometers *G4215 Chengdu-Zunyi Expressway Huairen to Zunyi section (G4215成都-遵义联络线仁遵高速公路) opens to traffic today. It is 2-way 6-lane expressway with 101 bridges and 26 tunnels, 65% of road are bridges and tunnels. The biggest bridge is 410 meters main span Dafaqu Arch Bridge (大发渠特大桥), and the longest tunnel is 5.357 km long Shisungou Tunnel (石笋沟隧道).

West end: 27°53'6.67"N 106°25'34.14"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 27°40'9.34"N 106°52'25.53"E OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

*December 16, 2022

99.542 kilometers* G55 Erenhot to Guangzhou Expressway Erenhot to Saihantala section (G55二连浩特广州高速二连浩特至赛汉塔拉段) opens to traffic. This section is upgraded from old G208 to 4-lane expressway with building 113.522 auxiliary road to replace old G208 (no toll).

North end: 43°35'53.20"N 112° 0'17.68"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 42°46'58.61"N 112°36'27.81"E OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*December 16, 2022*

Three urban rapid roads partially open to traffic in Taiyuan city.
1) *4.0 kilometers* Longcheng Avenue Rapid Road (龙城大街快速化). The whole rapid road is 8km
West end: 37°46'42.88"N 112°39'24.05"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 37°46'32.12"N 112°42'4.64"E OpenStreetMap

2) *4.9 kilometers* Weiyu Rapid Road (榆路快速化).
North end: 37°45'31.37"N 112°42'26.20"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 37°42'54.93"N 112°42'33.32"E OpenStreetMap

3) *15.8 kilometers* Binhe East Rapid Road South extension phase 2 (滨河东路南延二期)
North end: 37°41'2.48"N 112°30'46.96"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 37°35'10.57"N 112°24'54.04"E OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*December 19, 2022

13.73 kilometers* of Beijing Daxing Airport North Expressway and Beijing-Xiong'an Expressway Hebei Branch (北京大兴机场北线高速与河北京雄高速支线) opens to traffic. It is a 2-way 8-lane expressway with 8.16 km in Beijing and 5.57km in Hebei province.

West end: 39°33'22.98"N 116°10'54.02"E OpenStreetMap
East end: 39°34'14.69"N 116°19'11.64"E OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*December 20, 2022

82 kilometers G7522* Guiyang-Beihai Expressway Pingguo to Nanning section (G7522贵阳至北海高速公路平果至南宁高速公路) opens to traffic today. It is a 2-way six-lane expressway.

NW end: 23°24'27.40"N 107°46'43.92"E OpenStreetMap
SE end: 22°50'43.53"N 108° 9'10.63"E OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo

*December 20, 2022

8.2 kilometers* Shenyang 4th Ring Rapid Road Qipanshan section (沈阳四环快速路棋盘山段) opens to traffic. This section includes 2.16km twin tube tunnel. The whole 4th Ring Road is 132 km long and it has not been access controlled yet. It will be upgraded to be a fully access controlled intelligent urban rapid road.

North end: 41°57'53.68"N 123°35'24.63"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 41°54'24.99"N 123°37'51.35"E OpenStreetMap


----------



## General Huo

*December 21, 2022

66.6 kilometers* Bama-Pingxiang Expressway Bama to Tiandong section (巴马至凭祥高速公路巴马至田东) opens to traffic.

openstreetmap has no route shown yet.
North end: 24° 4'30.23"N 107°17'50.03"E OpenStreetMap
South end: 23°33'40.92"N 107°12'52.72"E OpenStreetMap


----------

